# Massive floods across Pakistan | Thousands Killed



## Patriot

PESHAWAR: At least 230 people have been reportedly killed while scores others have gone missing amid the deadliest spree of incidents occurred once in last three decades, wreaked by heavy downpours and floodwater all across Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa province, media reports and television footages reported Thursday night.

Many link bridges have been washed away, rendering many areas cutoff from other parts of cities and districts and leaving scores of people trapped at isolated places.

Heavy showers have inflicted havoc, devastation in Swat and Shangla districts as furious floodwater, overflowing from River Swat, has played massive destruction in residential areas.

Meanwhile, as many as 16 people have been killed by land sliding in Alandar locality in Shangla district.

In Shangla district alone, more than 90 people have been killed in separate incidents as a result of two-day long spate of the torrential rains.

25 people have been wiped out by floodwater in Swat alone while Kabal, Matta, Bari Kot, Charbagh, Khwaza Khela, Behrin and Babuzai areas are no longer connected with other parts of country owing to destruction of link bridges.

Floodwater has demolished numerous shops and houses in Kalam whereas land sliding, in Surkhel Balabanda locality of Batgram, has killed three brothers and sisters.

A central bridge, a main road and dozens of houses have been inundated by floodwater near Thakot and Oralai due to flesh flood in River Indus.

On second consecutive day, Sahrah-e-Kaghan remained closed for traffic by dint of incessant spree of cruel downpours and back-to-back incidents of land sliding, trapping thousands of tourists in Shogran, Kaghan and Naran districts.

Hundreds of houses have been inundated by floodwater at Kasar place in Kohistan district while the residents of over 10 houses have reportedly gone missing as a result of devastating floods.

The link bridge between Palis and Patan districts has been submerged in floodwater. River Kanhar has been feared to be in high-floods soon at Mansehra District, prompting authorities to evict people from areas settled along riverside.

Civil Hospital, police station and main bazaar have been evacuated in view of anticipated floods in Balakot District.

12 dead bodies have been pulled out from rubble after the Jurma Bridge in Kohat Division collapsed following the deadliest floods in the history.

Four people have been drowned in floodwater in Nowsehra District while over 25 people are still missing.

Doctors, paramedical staff and patients trapped in District Headquarter Hospital have climbed on rooftop after floodwater has inundated hospital up to many feet.

A total of 780 houses, 34 school buildings, 6 main bridges, 28 link bridges, 11 mosques and thousands acres land, meant for irrigation, have been washed away by floodwater at isolated places in Upper Dir.

At least 11 persons including six children have been trampled to death following the collapse of house in Lower Dir while another 21 persons have been lashed out by floodwater.

Nearly 9 persons died and 42 others were injured after floodwater, flowing out from River Swat and Jendi, played annihilation in Charsadda District.

Several villages and the legislative assembly building have been flooded after River Gilgit was seen in high-flood.

Five children have drowned in floodwater in Bannu District while over 40 houses have collapsed in Tehsil Bara in Khyber Agency.PESHAWAR: At least 230 people have been reportedly killed while scores others have gone missing amid the deadliest spree of incidents occurred once in last three decades, wreaked by heavy downpours and floodwater all across Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa province, media reports and television footages reported Thursday night.

Many link bridges have been washed away, rendering many areas cutoff from other parts of cities and districts and leaving scores of people trapped at isolated places.

Heavy showers have inflicted havoc, devastation in Swat and Shangla districts as furious floodwater, overflowing from River Swat, has played massive destruction in residential areas.

Meanwhile, as many as 16 people have been killed by land sliding in Alandar locality in Shangla district.

In Shangla district alone, more than 90 people have been killed in separate incidents as a result of two-day long spate of the torrential rains.

25 people have been wiped out by floodwater in Swat alone while Kabal, Matta, Bari Kot, Charbagh, Khwaza Khela, Behrin and Babuzai areas are no longer connected with other parts of country owing to destruction of link bridges.

Floodwater has demolished numerous shops and houses in Kalam whereas land sliding, in Surkhel Balabanda locality of Batgram, has killed three brothers and sisters.

A central bridge, a main road and dozens of houses have been inundated by floodwater near Thakot and Oralai due to flesh flood in River Indus.

On second consecutive day, Sahrah-e-Kaghan remained closed for traffic by dint of incessant spree of cruel downpours and back-to-back incidents of land sliding, trapping thousands of tourists in Shogran, Kaghan and Naran districts.

Hundreds of houses have been inundated by floodwater at Kasar place in Kohistan district while the residents of over 10 houses have reportedly gone missing as a result of devastating floods.

The link bridge between Palis and Patan districts has been submerged in floodwater. River Kanhar has been feared to be in high-floods soon at Mansehra District, prompting authorities to evict people from areas settled along riverside.

Civil Hospital, police station and main bazaar have been evacuated in view of anticipated floods in Balakot District.

12 dead bodies have been pulled out from rubble after the Jurma Bridge in Kohat Division collapsed following the deadliest floods in the history.

Four people have been drowned in floodwater in Nowsehra District while over 25 people are still missing.

Doctors, paramedical staff and patients trapped in District Headquarter Hospital have climbed on rooftop after floodwater has inundated hospital up to many feet.

A total of 780 houses, 34 school buildings, 6 main bridges, 28 link bridges, 11 mosques and thousands acres land, meant for irrigation, have been washed away by floodwater at isolated places in Upper Dir.

At least 11 persons including six children have been trampled to death following the collapse of house in Lower Dir while another 21 persons have been lashed out by floodwater.

Nearly 9 persons died and 42 others were injured after floodwater, flowing out from River Swat and Jendi, played annihilation in Charsadda District.

Several villages and the legislative assembly building have been flooded after River Gilgit was seen in high-flood.

Five children have drowned in floodwater in Bannu District while over 40 houses have collapsed in Tehsil Bara in Khyber Agency.
-
Wow I am amazed.Looks like Pakistanis and News Media just like drama.The air crash was a dramatic event and the tv news channel gave coverage exclusively for whole day and even today but no coverage of rains and floods?They just announce x number of people have died due to rains..next news.Ridiculous.
Rains, floods kill 230 in KP; scores missing - GEO.tv
RIP


----------



## sparklingway

*199 die in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa rains, floods*

Friday, July 30, 2010
Emergency declared across province as widespread destruction caused; 12 die in Rawalakot bus crash caused by rain

By Nisar Mahmood

PESHAWAR: The death toll from torrential rain and floods in various parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during the last two days reached 199 as dozens more casualties were reported on Thursday.

The heavy showers that continued for the last 36 hours caused floods in almost all rivers and streams of the province that washed away hundreds of homes and shops, dozens of bridges, roads and destroyed communication networks, besides livestock and standing crops.

According to figures gathered from different reports and dispatches, 60 persons were killed in Shangla, Kohistan and Battagram, 35 in Swat, 11 in Lower Dir and 10 in Upper Dir, 21 in Kohat, nine in Charsadda, five in Haripur, three in Shabqadar, two each in Takhtbhai, Tank and Abbottabad, five were reportedly killed in Mansehra on Wednesday and seven on Thursday, one each in Chitral and Bannu, while in Peshawar district eight people were killed in Jangali and Telaband, three each in Qadirabad, Gulbahar, Matani and Budbher during the last two days, and four persons were electrocuted and 100 others were missing in Nowshera following flood and torrential rains.

Thousands of people were trapped and hundreds more injured in rain-related incidents in the province, as 400 people had been stranded since Wednesday night and had taken shelter in a petrol pump in Chakdara, Lower Dir, about 3,000 population of Dildar Garhai in Charsadda, 45 families in Lala Killey Charsadda and hundreds more in Shabqadar and other villages of the district.

According to Charsadda district coordination officer, the flash floods had affected about 100,000 population till filing of this report, but the district administration had just two boats while 200 boats were needed to rescue the trapped people.

The Peshawar-Charsadda Road, Peshawar-Rashaka section of the Motorway and Peshawar-Nowshera GT Road were closed for all kinds of traffic. All train service to and from Peshawar was also suspended.

In Peshawar, Pak Army boats of Brigade No 102 rescuedstranded people from Budhni, Sardar Colony, Taru Jaba, GT Road, Ring Road and Charsadda Road localities, while Provincial Disaster Management Authority dispatched 2,000 more sandbags to Mian Gujar for strengthening embankments. Army helicopters also took part in the rescue operation in Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera.

The provincial government is said to have bought 40 boats in Karachi and had hired C-130 for the boats transportation. Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani also announced sending 15 boats and 75 divers from Karachi. Chief Minister Ameer Haider Hoti tried to visit the affected areas in Peshawar and Charsadda but could not go there due to floods and roads blockade.

The floods washed away 16 bridges in Swat, three bridges/culverts in Mansehra, Dildar Garhi, Jindi bridge and Palai embankment in Charsadda, Zulam bridge, Khazana bypass bridge, Odigram Bridge, Chakdarra bridge, Mararo bridge and Khal suspension bridge in Lower Dir, besides Timergara bypass road and approach road of Hayaserai bridge, Jan Bati bridge in Upper Dir and Jarma Bridge in Kohat, while Hangu Bridge on the River Kurram situated at main Thal-Parachinar road was partially damaged.

The bridges washed away in Swat included Shamozai, Barikot, Kanju, Baghdherai, Khwazakhela, Gaimal, Matta Baryam, Marghuzar, Mingora, Landikas, Katalai, Charbagh, Manglawar, Kabal, Mingora Babuzai and Bahrain areas.

A local social worker, Hashim Ali, told The News that about 185 houses in the seven tehsils of the district had been destroyed. A local official pleading anonymity told this correspondent that about 35 people including two women were washed away in Khwazakhela, Matta, Fatehpur and Asala areas.

The sources said about 300 shops had been destroyed in the district, adding that the hotels in Madyan and Bahrain had also been washed away. Reports suggested that about 500 houses on the banks of the nullahs in Mingora city, Kadelai, Kokarai, Janbil, Landikas, Bangladesh and Banr were inundated.

Besides, three flour mills including Faizabad Flour Mills, Mingora Flour Mills and Swat Flour Mills were also affected. The stock of wheat had been affected by the floodwater. Eyewitnesses said three mosques in Mingora city and two mosques in Bahrain had also been washed away.

The sources said about 120 people had been stranded in Charbagh, Ningolai, and Khwazakhela due to flood. Apart from other destruction caused by the flood in the district, about 120 vehicles were also washed away.

The rains also affected the police installations in the district and the police lines were inundated and policemen were besieged in the lines. Mingora Police Station was also inundated. Expressing concern over the inadequate arrangements by the local administration, the affected people asked the provincial and federal governments to provide instant relief through helicopters as all the roads and bridges had been broken.

Five men drowned in various areas, while 60 went missing in Kohistan district yesterday. In another incident in Gajhbori village three men died while an employee of a mobile phone company drowned in Siran River in Tanawal area of Mansehra district. Roads in Siran and Kaghan valleys remained blocked due to landslides at Ghanool and Kiwai. At Barar Kot in Garhi Habibullah, Kunhar River was flooded and its water spilled over into settlements on its banks while in Hassa College, Gul Dheri, Jared and Shino people were shifted to safer places.

Five persons drowned in River Indus in Battagram as two men drowned at Shakae village, Gul Muhammad at Kas Pul and two more were found dead in Pazang village. Seventy shops and several houses collapsed in Karak Bazaar in Battagram, while in Pir Harhi village, a mud avalanche fell on a house, in which 11 persons were present. Villagers were trying to rescue the victims till filing of this report.

Khan Khwar Bridge at Bisham was washed away, cutting off the northern link from the rest of the country. Floodwater also damaged a camp of Chinese engineers working on Dubair Khwar hydelpower project and washed away a village having 40 houses. Three Chinese engineers and two men each from FC and Wapda were killed, while 70 were feared dead in the incident.

In Karak, three people died and five others were injured due to collapse of roofs in various parts of the district.

Eyewitnesses told The News that Ajab Noor of Kandokhel died when the roof of his room collapsed at night while two persons including a minor died due to a similar incident in Ghunda Shamshaki area of the district. They were identified as Israr and his nephew Shahid.

Three women and two men were seriously injured in two more incidents of roof collapse. Supply of gas from Gurguri to DI Khan, Lakki Marwat, Tank, Bannu and Bhaker remained suspended. Khushal Garh Bride was also closed for all kind of traffic and those visiting Islamabad would have to use Peshawar route.

According to dispatches, hundreds of houses were destroyed in Peshawar, Kohat, Shangla, Kohistan, Battagram, Charsadda, Mohmand Agency, Dir, Swat, Nowshera, Karak, Lakki Marwat, Mansehra, Tank and DI Khan. While property losses are estimated in billions.

Sources said Pabbi tehsil, Nowshera Kalan, Cantonment Area, Pashtoon Garhi, Akbarpura Wanda, Mohib Banda and some other areas were inundated.

Online adds: At least 12 passengers were killed and five others sustained injuries when a passenger bus fell into a ravine in Rawalakot due to heavy rains on Thursday. According to media reports, the passenger bus was on its way to Rawalpindi from Rawalakot when it fell into deep ravine.

APP adds: The provincial government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa on Thursday pronounced emergency following large scale devastation and losses of lives due to rain and flash floods in the province.

The announcement in this regard was made by the Provincial Minister for Information, Mian Iftikhar Hussein while briefing media about rain, flood situation and relief activities launched for the affected people in the province.

Meanwhile, all available troops of Army in respective areas have been fully mobilized since Wednesday to carry out rescue and relief activities in concert with civil administration, says a press release issued here on Thursday.

Troops busy in relief operation are equipped with life jackets, motorboats, heavy rafts to shift families, their luggage, cattle and other belongings. Army boats are being used to rescue the stranded people to safer places. Army engineers are busy in opening the roads and making the diversions to facilitate the flow of traffic at flood inundated roads round the clock.

Army teams are working at Charsadda, Peshawar, Nowshera, Mansehra, Swat, Tank, Lakki Marwat districts, Khyber Agency of Fata. Through hectic efforts, the Army has been able to rescue more than 1500 people at Munda Gucha area of Mansehra, Tank, Tedi Bazar, Shangi and Kota Khusta, Khyber Agency, Ningolai, Charbagh, Nall, Daroshkhela, Koray and Dad Pind area of Swat.

While on the other hand, one person was died and property worth millions of rupees has been destroyed as monsoon rains played havoc in some parts of Balochistan during the last 24 hours. According to the Local Met officials, torrential rains lashed various areas including Sibi, Zhob, Sherani, Loralai, Qila Saifullah and other areas causing losses of property.

In Bhag area of district Kachhi, floods busted Dam Jalal Khan which inundated some eight villages including Shakarabad, Jarrya Khan, Mahboobabad, Abdul Rehman Arrain Kot, Izatpur and others and damaged dozens of houses.

---------- Post added at 05:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

*Severe rains threaten three provinces, warnings issued*

Friday, July 30, 2010

By Ansar Abbasi

ISLAMABAD: The Federal Flood Commission and the Met office have warned the authorities that the next 24 hours are critical and if the ongoing spell of rains continues, innumerable villages in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the Punjab and Sindh would be inundated because of possible spillover of rivers and tributaries and many bridges would be at risk.

We have issued necessary warnings to all and sundry, Chairman Federal Flood Commission Zarar Aslam told The News here on Thursday, adding that the countrys reservoirs, including Mangla and Tarbela Dams, were almost full, nearly all the rivers and tributaries had medium-to-high floods whereas the soil was saturated, thus leaving the situation vulnerable for floods if the shower did not see a break.

DG Met Office Dr Qamaruz Zaman, when contacted, was equally concerned and warned that if the outflows of Tarbela, Mangla and River Chenab synchronised, it would play havoc in the Punjab and Sindh after the KP had already received record rains and inundations.

Dr Qamaruz Zaman said that the warning regarding the Mangla Dam had already been issued because of the extremely high flood. He said that the inflow and outflow in the Mangla Dam, which is full and has no more storage capacity for additional water, has already reached 250,000 cusecs feet and was expected to touch 300,000-350,000 cusecs feet. He said that because of the Mangla discharge downstream, River Jehlum would spill over and cause flood in the low-lying areas.

Like Mangla, he said, the inflow and outflow in Tarbela had reached 300,000 cusecs feet whereas the Chenab too had 250,000 cusecs feet floodwater. For Sindh, which would too face floods in the low-lying areas as the flood water reaches there, the DG Met office feared a havoc like situation if the outflows of Mangla, Tarbela and Chenab synchronised.

Dr Qamaruz Zaman said that the KP received a record rainfall and the situation of flood in its rivers was still high because of which the province was experiencing an unprecedented inundation. After the next 24 hours, he said, if the rain spell weakened, then the river situation all over Pakistan would not worsen.

The Chairman Federal Flood Commission, Zarar Aslam, said that 300 villages had already been affected in the KP and the Punjab while more than 50 people were dead in the KP alone. The FFC chief said that Mangla and Tarbela were almost full and, therefore, were not in a position to store more water in these reservoirs.

He said that the next 24 hours were critical and if the present spell of rains did not weaken, things could go bad. He said that the KP rivers/tributaries like Swat, Kabul, Pamjkora and Badni Nullah were in high floods.


----------



## sparklingway

*The Role Of Class In Covering National Tragedies, Or Why Aren't The Floods In KP Getting More Attention?*​ 
I actually really pity copy editors and editors in general at newspapers and other media organizations in places like Pakistan. *The problem is that there is too much news every day, in a bad way.*

I spent six years of my childhood in Singapore, and I remember that each murder there -- if I recall correctly, there used to be between five and ten every year -- was huge news. Front page stuff. Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me, but that's certainly the way I remember it. And I bet if the electricity goes in Sweden, or there is a flash flood in Korea, or a terrorist attack in Australia, it would occupy the front pages of their newspapers and the front ends of their news programs on TV for many, many days.

The problem in Pakistan, in many respects, is that there is too much bad news. There's something crappy happening every day, and people who would lead normal lives in other countries end up dying or losing their families here because of political violence or crazy bus drivers on highways or robberies gone wrong or whatever. All this is to say I appreciate greatly the difficulties in allocating newspaper inches to various episodes of tragedy. Really, I get it.

That said...

*I find the reaction the air plane crash yesterday versus the floods in KP fascinating. When the plane crash happened, it was all over the news channels and newspapers, taking up all the space available. But the floods are as serious, if not more so, than the air crash. As many people have died, and there has been significantly more damage to property and crops and so on.
*
But here's the thing. It hasn't really engendered the same level of reaction from our press and blogosphere/twitterverse. While it is the first item on the websites of both The News...







...and the Express Tribune...






...the floods enjoy less prominence in the Daily Times...






...and really, really inadqeaute prominence by Dawn. In fact, I had to zoom out 5 times to get the headline on the floods in one window.






*Getting to the point of the post, I would argue that class really matters here. The type of person who is likely to die in an Air Blue flight, socio-economically speaking, is very different from the type of person who loses their family in flooding in KP. I'm sorry, but that's just the truth, and anyone pretending otherwise is just being silly.

I would further submit that that distinction matters when deciding upon the coverage given to this. Ask yourselves this: do you really think Dawn would've buried this story that low down if the floods took place in Karachi in Gulshan or Nazimabad, or God forbid, Defence or Clifton or KDA? (Assume that Karachi had a river running through it). For the types of people who read (and work for) English newspapers, a plane crash simply resonates more than a flood in a relatively sparely populated province, and that seriously affects how the balance is struck between the two tragedies in terms of coverage. Mind you, I'm not arguing it's a conscious decision -- I'm just saying that the ability to feel empathy for a certain type of victim really matters, even if it's under the surface of our cognitive faculties.
*
Two caveats. One, there's a lot that goes into deciding which stories get prominence, and I am not some media studies expert that I can pretend to know all those factors.* Frankly, there's something about a plane crash that makes it very, very newsworthy, irrespective of where it happens in the world. I don't know what it is about plane crashes, but they bring a sense of gloom and dismay and sadness that few other comprable (in terms of casualties) incidents do. So I can partly understand why the air crash would beat the floods, I just don't understand how it can beat it so easily without also accounting for the class element.*

Two, I don't want to be seen as picking on Dawn here. Frankly, the becharas are the only reliable, trustworhy, calm, sedate, relatively rational newspaper in Pakistan. They don't plagiarize stories (all three of the other major English dailies do so, and at least two -- the Daily Times and The News -- do it regularly). They don't employ 20- and 21-year old college students as op-ed writers (ahem, Daily Times and ExTrib). They don't simply make **** up (ahem, The News). They don't put nuclear-secret sellers on their op-ed page (ahem, The News). They don't put xenophobic, nutty right-wing conspiracy theorists on their op-ed page either (ahem, The News). You get the picture -- they're actually worthy of respect from sane, rational people, which is a commodity at a serious premium in Pakistan's media industry.

But it is interesting how this is playing out. I can't speak to the electronic media, because after the events of yesterday, I think I need a break from those guys for a while, so I don't know if they're giving it less, as much, or more prominence than the crash. I can definitely speak to the blogosphere, and it's most assuredly been less of a story there.

Just something to think about, I guess.

The role of class in covering national tragedies, or why aren't the floods in KP getting more attention? | Asian Correspondent

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sparklingway

Extending Ahsan's argument, I'd like to add that even today, the flood are not that big of a news since there is not much "analysis" (read conspiracy theories) that the media moguls can generate. While full page reports have been dedicated to the plane crash, the flood reports are on the front page but do not receive the same level of "analysis" that the plane crash does. I know it seems insensitive to compare the effects and the coverage of horrific and downright terrible events, but the reality is that the urban-rural divide, the socio-economic divide and the provincial divide play a big, big factor in coverage besides the media value attached to events. It can only take a nation as crippled with problems as ours to be discussing what kind of coverage (or lack thereof) was received by two different disasters (and this saddens me as well).

The most horrific thing is that none of the newspapers could even give an Editorial importance to the floods that seem to have killed nearly 150 by now (ignoring the unknown figures from Rajanpur).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

*KP devastated by severe flood​*Dawn Report
Friday, 30 Jul, 2010





_Local residents evacuate in a flood-hit area of Nowshera.&#8211; AFP _​
PESHAWAR: Torrential rains and flash floods continued to devastate life and property in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and tribal areas on Thursday, killing dozens of people.

*The death toll since Wednesday has risen to 113. More than 400,000 people have been affected.*

The provincial government has declared a state of emergency and asked people living along the banks of the Swat and Kabul rivers and their tributaries in Peshawar and Charsadda districts to move to other areas.

Lack of resources and planning has put the lives of thousands of people at risk in Peshawar and Charsadda where the Kabul and Swat rivers converge.

The district administration appeared to be helpless in moving the stranded people to safe places.

Eighteen people were killed in Kohat, another 18 in Dera Ismail Khan, nine in Charsadda, seven in Mohmand Agency, two in Abbottabad and two in Karak and Tank. Over 1,000 houses were damaged in D.I. Khan, Tank and the adjacent Frontier Region. Water level at Chashma Barrage is also rising.

A large number of people have taken shelter in schools and mosques in Peshawar and are in dire need of clothes, food and water.

Flood water has inundated thousands of houses in the provincial capital. With no sign of any rescue and relief work, people are seething in anger.

&#8220;Around 70 families, mostly women and children, have taken shelter in the Government High School No 1 in Peshawar. They left their homes empty-handed when gushing flood water inundated their localities on Charssada Road,&#8221; said Amjid Khan, a social worker.

Traffic on the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway and on parts of the GT Road has been suspended.

Inter-Services Public Relations said that troops had been carrying out rescue and relief activities since Wednesday.

The situation in Malakand division was even more chaotic. Flash floods caused widespread devastations in Swat, washing away houses, bridges, hospitals, roads and communication networks.

Swat river was in high flood and the outflow at Munda Headwork was over 300,000 cusecs, according to the flood warning centre.

Officials in Swat could not be contacted because telephone lines have stopped functioning. Flood water has entered the Mingora bazaar.

Army was called in for evacuation work in Peshawar, Charsadda, Swat and other flood-hit areas.

Provincial Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain appealed to the federal government, international community and philanthropists to come forward and help the marooned people.

Addressing a press conference, he said the provincial government had released funds to districts and 50 boats were being brought by a C-130 aircraft from Karachi. The boats will reach Peshawar by Friday evening.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly session has been postponed for an indefinite period. Senior Minister Bashir Ahmad Bilour informed the house that 106 people had been killed across the province.

*The Provincial Disaster Management Authority said that 200 Chinese nationals were stranded in Dobair valley of Kohistan district. Flood swept away two camps of a Chinese company in the area.*

Witnesses said that Swat was in complete chaos. Amir Muhammad Khan, a social worker, told Dawn from Bahrian that flood had swept away a large number of shops, houses and hotels in the town and caused severe damage to the infrastructure.

People were living in the open and needed immediate evacuation and relief, he said. A large number of people were marooned in flooded localities because the flood water has submerged the main road between Bahrian and Mingora.

Mr Khan said the road between Madian and Bahrian had been severely damaged. People have taken shelter in mosques. Household goods and appliances have been washed away.

*About 102 workers and security guards working at an irrigation project in Malakand have been stranded since Wednesday. Parts of Batkhela bazaar are under water.*

*About 47 people are reported to have been missing in Shangla district. Five bodies were found on Thursday.*

*Officials said that floods had washed away 297 houses, 46 bridges, five mosques and four schools and some basic health units and damaged telecommunication network, electricity lines, link roads and crops.*

Two residential colonies comprising 53 houses were destroyed in Alpuri, the district headquarters of Shangla.


----------



## fawwaxs

PESHAWAR: Torrential rains and flash floods continued to devastate life and property in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and tribal areas on Thursday, killing dozens of people.






The death toll since Wednesday has risen to 113. More than 400,000 people have been affected.

The provincial government has declared a state of emergency and asked people living along the banks of the Swat and Kabul rivers and their tributaries in Peshawar and Charsadda districts to move to other areas.

Lack of resources and planning has put the lives of thousands of people at risk in Peshawar and Charsadda where the Kabul and Swat rivers converge.

The district administration appeared to be helpless in moving the stranded people to safe places.

Eighteen people were killed in Kohat, another 18 in Dera Ismail Khan, nine in Charsadda, seven in Mohmand Agency, two in Abbottabad and two in Karak and Tank. Over 1,000 houses were damaged in D.I. Khan, Tank and the adjacent Frontier Region. Water level at Chashma Barrage is also rising.

A large number of people have taken shelter in schools and mosques in Peshawar and are in dire need of clothes, food and water.

Flood water has inundated thousands of houses in the provincial capital. With no sign of any rescue and relief work, people are seething in anger.

Around 70 families, mostly women and children, have taken shelter in the Government High School No 1 in Peshawar. They left their homes empty-handed when gushing flood water inundated their localities on Charssada Road, said Amjid Khan, a social worker.

Traffic on the Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway and on parts of the GT Road has been suspended.

Inter-Services Public Relations said that troops had been carrying out rescue and relief activities since Wednesday.

The situation in Malakand division was even more chaotic. Flash floods caused widespread devastations in Swat, washing away houses, bridges, hospitals, roads and communication networks.

Swat river was in high flood and the outflow at Munda Headwork was over 300,000 cusecs, according to the flood warning centre.

Officials in Swat could not be contacted because telephone lines have stopped functioning. Flood water has entered the Mingora bazaar.

Army was called in for evacuation work in Peshawar, Charsadda, Swat and other flood-hit areas.

Provincial Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain appealed to the federal government, international community and philanthropists to come forward and help the marooned people.

Addressing a press conference, he said the provincial government had released funds to districts and 50 boats were being brought by a C-130 aircraft from Karachi. The boats will reach Peshawar by Friday evening.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly session has been postponed for an indefinite period. Senior Minister Bashir Ahmad Bilour informed the house that 106 people had been killed across the province.

The Provincial Disaster Management Authority said that 200 Chinese nationals were stranded in Dobair valley of Kohistan district. Flood swept away two camps of a Chinese company in the area.

Witnesses said that Swat was in complete chaos. Amir Muhammad Khan, a social worker, told Dawn from Bahrian that flood had swept away a large number of shops, houses and hotels in the town and caused severe damage to the infrastructure.

People were living in the open and needed immediate evacuation and relief, he said. A large number of people were marooned in flooded localities because the flood water has submerged the main road between Bahrian and Mingora.

Mr Khan said the road between Madian and Bahrian had been severely damaged. People have taken shelter in mosques. Household goods and appliances have been washed away.

About 102 workers and security guards working at an irrigation project in Malakand have been stranded since Wednesday. Parts of Batkhela bazaar are under water.

About 47 people are reported to have been missing in Shangla district. Five bodies were found on Thursday.

Officials said that floods had washed away 297 houses, 46 bridges, five mosques and four schools and some basic health units and damaged telecommunication network, electricity lines, link roads and crops.

Two residential colonies comprising 53 houses were destroyed in Alpuri, the district headquarters of Shangla.


----------



## fawwaxs

PESHAWAR: The destruction being brought about by devastating floods in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and in Southern Areas is still afoot as hundreds of people have lost their lives and thousands other have been rendered homeless.

Scores of people are missing, many houses, link and main bridges, link roads, tributaries have been either completely washed away by floodwater due to spillover from rivers and incessant spate of rains or have been too inundated for a human life to survive.

The biggest human catastrophe in last three decades has claimed lives of over 250 innocent people at isolated places in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during three-day long showers.

Met office said over 250 mm rain has been recorded so far, forecasting that the worst part was looming ahead.

Chief Minister House in Gilgit-Baltistan has been inundated due to killing floodwater, forcing CM to vacate CM House, who has taken refuge in a local hotel whereas thousands of people have been caught trapped in Nowshera district after River Kabul was seen in high-floods.

Unprecedented spree of incessant heavy downpours is continued in Gilgit-Baltistan, rendering adjoining areas cutoff with other parts of country.

14 jawans of rangers are trapped in floodwater in Baseen since last night, which has prompted authorities to carry out rescue operation for their safe and sound release.

The situation has turned worst of all times as the floods and rains have wreaked havoc up to the extent of biggest natural disaster and worst human calamity in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Spillover from River Swat has entered into River Kabul at Nowshera place resulting in submerging cantonment and other areas in water.

Thousands of people, being trapped in floodwater, are waiting for help from government whereas District Headquarter Hospital was also seen flooded by many feet.

At least 230 people have been reportedly killed while scores others have gone missing amid the deadliest spree of incidents occurred once in last three decades, wreaked by heavy downpours and floodwater all across Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa province, media reports and television footages reported Friday morning.

Many link bridges have been washed away, rendering many areas cutoff from other parts of cities and districts and leaving scores of people trapped at isolated places.

Heavy showers have inflicted havoc, devastation in Swat and Shangla districts as furious floodwater, overflowing from River Swat, has played massive destruction in residential areas.

Meanwhile, as many as 16 people have been killed by land sliding in Alandar locality in Shangla district.

In Shangla district alone, more than 90 people have been killed in separate incidents as a result of two-day long spate of the torrential rains.

25 people have been wiped out by floodwater in Swat alone while Kabal, Matta, Bari Kot, Charbagh, Khwaza Khela, Behrin and Babuzai areas are no longer connected with other parts of country owing to destruction of link bridges.

Floodwater has demolished numerous shops and houses in Kalam whereas land sliding, in Surkhel Balabanda locality of Batgram, has killed three brothers and sisters.

A central bridge, a main road and dozens of houses have been inundated by floodwater near Thakot and Oralai due to flesh flood in River Indus.

On second consecutive day, Sahrah-e-Kaghan remained closed for traffic by dint of incessant spree of cruel downpours and back-to-back incidents of land sliding, trapping thousands of tourists in Shogran, Kaghan and Naran districts.

Hundreds of houses have been inundated by floodwater at Kasar place in Kohistan district while the residents of over 10 houses have reportedly gone missing as a result of devastating floods.

The link bridge between Palis and Patan districts has been submerged in floodwater. River Kanhar has been feared to be in high-floods soon at Mansehra District, prompting authorities to evict people from areas settled along riverside.

Civil Hospital, police station and main bazaar have been evacuated in view of anticipated floods in Balakot District.

12 dead bodies have been pulled out from rubble after the Jurma Bridge in Kohat Division collapsed following the deadliest floods in the history.

Four people have been drowned in floodwater in Nowsehra District while over 25 people are still missing.

Doctors, paramedical staff and patients trapped in District Headquarter Hospital have climbed on rooftop after floodwater has inundated hospital up to many feet.

A total of 780 houses, 34 school buildings, 6 main bridges, 28 link bridges, 11 mosques and thousands acres land, meant for irrigation, have been washed away by floodwater at isolated places in Upper Dir.

At least 11 persons including six children have been trampled to death following the collapse of house in Lower Dir while another 21 persons have been lashed out by floodwater.

Nearly 9 persons died and 42 others were injured after floodwater, flowing out from River Swat and Jendi, played annihilation in Charsadda District.

Several villages and the legislative assembly building have been flooded after River Gilgit was seen in high-flood.

Five children have drowned in floodwater in Bannu District while over 40 houses have collapsed in Tehsil Bara in Khyber Agency.


----------



## GFM_EhsanUlHaq

The news is tragic and condition of areas are growning more and more severe...

I recommend to the High command of Pakistan army to raise a permanent army division which will do only operations regarding disastors like flood and earth quakes etc......


May Allah bless us with His blessing and this condition ends quickly.


----------



## into the wild

first the sad plane crash and now this flood, imagine how lucky is zardari and co to escape both these senarios, plane should have crashed on the parliment or president house instead of MH, and the flood should have flushed the zardari and CO hell out of islamabad!!!, innocents die, corrupts survive!!

sad news indeed rip to the dead, and hope their suffering eases with the aid!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

GFM_EhsanUlHaq said:


> The news is tragic and condition of areas are growning more and more severe...
> 
> I recommend to the High command of Pakistan army to raise a permanent army division which will do only operations regarding disastors like flood and earth quakes etc......
> 
> 
> May Allah bless us with His blessing and this condition ends quickly.



Pakistan already has a National Disaster Management Authority, beneath which you have DMAs at the Provincial and District level. 

Web Link: NDMA Pakistan


----------



## sparklingway

RescueRanger said:


> Pakistan already has a National Disaster Management Authority, beneath which you have DMAs at the Provincial and District level.
> 
> Web Link: NDMA Pakistan



And we can lament on the fact the they're nearly non-existent at the district level.

It was however disappointing to read the stupid rants in the Letters to Editors today where people complained about lack of emergency response at the crash site. In their sheer frustration over the entire state structure, they perhaps forgot to see that the response was adequate as far as our standards are concerned, especially considering the terrain and the weather.


----------



## RescueRanger

sparklingway said:


> And we can lament on the fact the they're nearly non-existent at the district level.
> 
> It was however disappointing to read the stupid rants in the Letters to Editors today where people complained about lack of emergency response at the crash site. In their sheer frustration over the entire state structure, they perhaps forgot to see that the response was adequate as far as our standards are concerned, especially considering the terrain and the weather.



Totally, you can blame the Former generals hired to fill seats in this prestigious organisation. All the senior posts are either ex-army or if you excuse the term "old farts" who should be left out to pasture.

I personally hate this orginisation, but in their defence they did make available 1 Rescue Helicopter 

That justifies their existence and clear incompetence apparently. It was the same in Ghakar Plaza, they have a International level USAR team sitting in Islamabad and could not be deployed to Rawalpindi to help us because "NDMA" should receive a written request from the DCO of Rawalpindi "facepalm".

What's worse is that the present leadership of NDMA only wishes to train the military and government forces, whereas we have been asking to train civilians in first aid, rescue etc for many years.

If people have basic skills, a paper issued by FEMA USA, stated that citizens with basic skills can be mobilised and self sufficient in disasters for upto 72 hours. (That is more than enough to allow the state machinery to come into play).

Furthermore in large scale incidents such a force can be used to provide valuable "surge" capacity to emergency services. But did Gen. Nadeem or Maj Akram listen... Did they heck!#

And guess who the real first responders are in Pakistan? The Civilians.


----------



## su-47

sparklingway said:


> Extending Ahsan's argument, I'd like to add that even today, the flood are not that big of a news since there is not much "analysis" (read conspiracy theories) that the media moguls can generate. While full page reports have been dedicated to the plane crash, the flood reports are on the front page but do not receive the same level of "analysis" that the plane crash does. I know it seems insensitive to compare the effects and the coverage of horrific and downright terrible events, but the reality is that the urban-rural divide, the socio-economic divide and the provincial divide play a big, big factor in coverage besides the media value attached to events. It can only take a nation as crippled with problems as ours to be discussing what kind of coverage (or lack thereof) was received by two different disasters (and this saddens me as well).
> 
> The most horrific thing is that none of the newspapers could even give an Editorial importance to the floods that seem to have killed nearly 150 by now (ignoring the unknown figures from Rajanpur).



bhai, the media exists for one purpose, and that is to sell itself. so they look for sensationalism more than anything. a natural disaster wont have that sensationalism, since its not really anyone's fault. if u see the death toll in natural disasters are often nothing more than a statistic, with almost no emotion attached to it.

On the other hand, a terrorist attack, a plane crash, murder etc carry a lot more sensationalism and will be reported in more detail. if u notice, victims of terrorist attacks recieve so much sympathy from the media, in terms of the style of reporting, but doesn't a flood victim deserev the same sympathy? but i have noticed that they just dont get it.

And anything affecting the upper classes of society will always carry more weight, since most of the audience are interested in that more than what affects the poor. 

its a sad reality of the world we live in. media is supposed to be unemotional, but it seems they can be quite unfair as well.


----------



## sparklingway

It would be somewhat wrong to label the response to this situation as somewhat lax. The floods weren't like a slow progress, these were really flash floods and the Federal Flood Commission had issued no warning prior to the earliest wave which swept complete villages. 

The urban-rural divide exposes the differences as well. People across Leh were evacuated when the Flood Forecast and Warning System installed across Pindi/Isb (thanks to JICA) worked. 

However, the situation in Rajanpur could have been addressed in a much better fashion. The south punjab area did not witness a flash flood rather the flood warnings had been issued a day earlier. 

In the end, floods are calamities beyond our control and flash floods cannot be responded to in any great way. The response that follows after the initial destruction can and should be improved. Even if District DMAs aren't up and running, the lazy guys at Civil Defence should be able to address the situation firmly, appropriately and in a timely fashion.

Too much bad things going on this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Floods kill at least 313 in KP, AJK *

The death toll in three days of flooding in Pakistan reached at least 313 on Friday, rescue and government officials said, as rains bloated rivers, submerged villages, and triggered landslides.


----------



## Tayyab1796

one more reason y we need allllllloooot of helicopters .... we are a country prone to disasters of all magnitudes earthquakes, landslides, floods , storms so we need medium lift helicopters to do search and rescue and also to improve our army logistics . The value of this can only be learnt from the people awaiting food n medicine in parts of KP/Kashmir/Punjab . May all those who died rest in peace ...amen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Balbirsingh

fawwaxs said:


>



Somebody should inform those people on bridge that its not safe to cross it or stand over it because of high water flow in river.
Sadly sometimes people ignore warnings and lose their life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Balbirsingh said:


> Somebody should inform those people on bridge that its not safe to cross it or stand over it because of high water flow in river.
> Sadly sometimes people ignore warnings and lose their life



This is nothing, in Rawalpindi when the local nulla lai floods, we have to try and stop kids from taking a dip in the culverts, soo many children loose their lives because of negligence and curiosity.


----------



## Patriot

KPK death toll from rains/floods climbs to 408 - So Sad! Why the people are not evacuated before floods?


----------



## sunny001

I think it's too much of a death toll for floods. RIP for all the dead. Pakistan's government should own up for their fault of not handling this properly. They should at least make sure this doesn't happen next time around. 

I think both India and Pakistan should have learned from these kind of floods over the years and should have taken effective measures to safeguard lives and property of their fellow countrymen. India to an extent is doing well, during the last cyclone laila, there were only 25 people dead, not trying to condone the government, but its relatively less compared to 10000 souls we lost in 1977.

At least people in our respective countries should persuade the governments to look into this by doing some kind of peaceful protests. This shouldn't go on forever. They should how we feel and should fear that they wouldn't get reelected the next term. 

Governments in west give a lot of importance to each individual lives. They will be accounted for their decisions. It just seems to me that in subcontinent we don't give as much importance to our fellow countrymen lives. Case in point, drone attacks in Pakistan, no country in the west would have allowed that to happen in their country. There are several examples in India as well. We'll only be all powerful when we respect our men, our traditions, and our sovereignty. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FreekiN

Terrorist attacks, plane crash, natural disasters, negative international support, religious radicalisation...

Such a horrible scenario for Pakistan..


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------


----------



## sparklingway

Flash floods kill 102 in a narrow Shangla strip​
Saturday, July 31, 2010

By Ikram Hoti

BISHAM, Swat: Out of over 500 people killed by torrential rains and flash floods across Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 102 were killed only in a 10-kilometre narrow mountainous strip in Shangla in the 78 hours of Wednesday-Friday, reports from the area indicate.

This strip is called Liarai-Yakh Tangi downstream of tributaries to the two rivers named Khan Khwarr and Shahpur Khwarr. More than 70 small power generators, 51 mini flour-mills (Jandars), 280 houses besides government buildings were washed away.

The number of dead, wounded and missing is feared to be over 600, as confirmed by the DDOR Alpuri, who said the list of dead by Friday evening maintained by his office showed 78 casualties and 37 missing.

The Liarai-Puran channel of water left nothing standing as the water level rose all-time high, uprooting trees and gushing with fixtures and structures afloat, killing and wounding those hit by them on the way down to Bisham on the Karakoram Highway.

All this happened while the locals could offer little help watching their relatives and village mates washed away and the government machinery having little idea of the intensity of the tragedy.

Zahir Shah, the director of Shangla Development Society (SDS), who has a house in Lilonai area of Shangla, had regular callers from the area, telling him what was happening between Wednesday and Thursday late night before the telephone lines were snapped.

Talking to The News, he said: Now, the entire area faces food insecurity for weeks and months, as the commercial and private stores in the areas have little to offer after the flood washed away everything. The wounded are in hundreds, awaiting rescue and medicines while perching on the mosques, police stations, houses tops and on the higher peaks of the mountains in the vicinity.

The Shahpur-Damorrai channel is not easy to reach out to the rescue-seeking people, while the Mingora-Alpuri channel is broken due to the Khwaza-khel-Alpuri connecting road being washed away at a number of places. The only plausible way and faster channel is by helicopters but none of them reached Shangla by Friday evening. I fear that the number of those dead on account of injuries and the rains causing more floods will rise beyond 200.


----------



## sparklingway

*KP floods toll reaches 408*​Saturday, July 31, 2010

By Nisar Mahmood

PESHAWAR: Casualties due to rain and flood-related incidents were on the rise as more deaths were reported from various areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa on Friday.

Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain put the death toll at 408, though unofficial figures would be higher because many areas of the province were inundated and inaccessible due to severing of communication links. The minister also conceded that the death toll could be in thousands keeping in view the severity of the floods.

SHANGLA: A report from Bisham said at least 49 people died when a mudslide hit Olandar village in the mountainous Shangla district. Sources said that 16 bodies were recovered from the scene, while rescue efforts by the locals continued to retrieve bodies and the injured. The sources said rescuers were facing immense problems due to the bad weather.

Due to closure of roads all over Shangla, the rescue teams arriving from other parts of the country were facing difficulty in reaching the victims and had not started rescue work. The recent downpour, flood and mudslides killed about 139 people in Shangla, though the police confirmed 109 deaths only.

About 800 houses were destroyed, 30 kilometres stretch of the Karakoram Highway and 40 kilometres of other roads in Shangla district were swept away in floodwater. Several bridges, including main bridges on Karakoram Highway, were also destroyed, resulting in the closure of the road for traffic. Hundreds of people were stranded in their villages, as their communications with other parts of the country was severed.

DIR: Sources said 12 members of a family were among 31 killed as a result of landsliding and lightning at Nehag Darra in Upper Dir on Friday. Five more were killed at another place of the Nehag Darra because of landsliding.

So far, 51 people have died in the Upper Dir district in the last three days. Twenty of them drowned and the remaining were killed in other rain-related incidents. The flood also washed away about 23 bridges and 50 houses besides damaging the Benazir Shaheed University Sharingal, a forest college and a rest house.

BUNER: Reports from Daggar said 16 people had been killed in Buner district due to the rains. Those killed were identified as Usmania, Rania and Shero, daughters of Khan Badahar, Nadim Zia and Azeemullah, sons of Farin, at Chargazai, Ijaz, son of Haroon at Seragai, Muslimina, wife of Noor Gulo, Rahim Akram, Husan Zia, Naeema and Saima, daughters of Noor Gul, Samina, wife of Noor Khan, Gul Salamat, son of Noor Gul of Bashori Mulla Banda, Naseeb Zada, son of Luqman Shah of Amlook Amazai, Bakht Afsar, son of Abdul Wakeel of Mandao Amazai, Marwa, daughter of Fazal Muhammad of Amlook Amazai.

Those injured included Wakeel, Zarin, residents of Gero Bigra, Khan Badahar, Zarnoosha, Asmia, Farin, Azam and Yasmin, residents of Ajlai Chargazai.

CHARSADDA: The death toll in the district reached 25 during the last three days. Another 50 were injured in different localities of the district. The number of houses collapsed is stated to be in hundreds as Charsadda is the most affected district in plain areas of the province. Utmanzai village was completely marooned due to heavy rains.

HARIPUR: Four persons were killed as a result of lightning at Charwai village of Nara Amazai union council of Ghazi Teshil in Haripur district on Friday. The dead were identified as Sherin Bibi, wife of Anwar, their daughter Nelam Bibi, Usman, son of Abdul Mateen, and 10-year-old Siddiq, son of Abdul Waris.

The water inflow at Tarbela Dam broke all the previous records as a tide of 710,000 cusecs water entered the lake yesterday. Electricity generation at the powerhouse also crossed the limit of its capacity of 3,578 megawatt as it generated 3,522 megawatt electricity yesterday.

The district administrations of Swabi, Haripur and Attock had put on alert downstream villages against any possible threat. Population on the banks of Indus River was also asked to move to safer places.

DARGAI: Five persons were killed due to roof collapse at Ghawar Killay in Dargai Tehsil of Malakand Agency. The dead were Bacha Rasool, his wife and 12-year-old son Osama. Two persons of the family were injured and taken to Dargai hospital. In another incident at Sharifabad, Ihsanullah and his minor son were killed. Three persons, including a minor, were killed and another sustained injuries when a roof collapsed in Sharif Killay at Dargai.

BATKHELA: Nine persons were killed and five others sustained injuries when the roofs of their houses caved in Malakand Agency, officials said. Two persons were washed away by the flood and were missing till the filing of this report, while two more bodies were retrieved from the floodwaters. One of them was handed over to the family while another was buried temporarily in a local graveyard.

In another incident, two bodies of men whose identity could not be ascertained were found in Thana area.

TAKHTBHAI: Two women died and three persons, including a woman, were injured in separate incidents of roof collapse due to torrential rains in various parts of Takhtbhai, local sources said on Friday.An eyewitness said Khayesta Bibi from Sharry area and Zuhaida from Lundkhwar died when the roof of their houses collapsed.

In another incident, two minors and a woman Sher Bano, hailing from Makanabad and two children of a police Constable Shafiq belonging to the main Takhtbhai city, sustained injures when the roof of their house caved in. All the injured were rushed to a local hospital.

SWABI: Amid continuous rain and flash floods, three persons, including a child were killed, many were displaced and crops were damaged in the district, officials said yesterday.

Six-year-old Aliya was accompanying her mother home during rain when floodwater from Topi Badri Nullah washed them away. The little girl died, while her mother survived. The body was recovered later.

In Gandaf area, Yasir, son of Muhammad Saleh, fell victim to a crumbling wall of his house. His body was retrieved from the debris.

Sardar Muhammad, an aged man of Dawlat region in Chota Lahor tehsil, also died in the floodwaters when the entire region was inundated.

In addition, scores of houses collapsed and some were partially damaged in various areas. The house of Awami National Party MNA Pervez Khan developed cracks when the flood entered his house at Tandkohi region.

District Coordination Officer Syed Abdul Jabbar Khan appealed to the non-government organisations to help the government and reach the people in different regions.

Traffic on Swabi-Jahangira Road remained suspended for the whole day as the causeway of boats on river Kabul was washed away by the floodwater and the boats were trapped at the Jahangira Bridge, blocking the water and posing a serious threat to the bridge.

We stopped the vehicles to pass over the bridge because there was a serious threat to it as the River Kabul was in high flood at Jahangira, said an official.

Several roads are no longer usable. The communications system was badly disturbed and the power supply has also been suspended in many villages.

In addition, supply of natural gas has also been suspended to the entire district since Thursday evening, and people have been running from pillar to post for preparation of their meals.

When contacted, Sui Northern Gas Pipelines (SNGPL) officials said the supply remained suspended due to damage to the main supply line near Jahangira.

They said work was in progress to repair the damaged line. However, the situation may take several days.

Meanwhile, rescue workers, especially the workers of the Al-Khidmat Foundation, were making efforts to reach people stranded in the far-flung villages.

ABBOTTABAD: Two more persons were killed in the district, as Hamad, son of Aurangzeb, and another youth named Sajawal drowned in the flood, while body of another youth, Yasir, son of Muhammad Bashir, was also recovered on Friday.

Authorities in Abbottabad said 78 persons have been killed so far in the Hazara division due to rains and floods.

MANSEHRA: The Balakot-Kaghan Road was washed away by Kunhar River, two kilometres away from Ayub Bridge in Balakot.

Shahrah-e-Kaghan was closed for traffic due landsliding. Thousands of tourists were also trapped in Shogran, Kaghan and Naran.

The bridge linking Palas with Pattan Tehsil in Kohistan district was also submerged in floodwater.

One person drowned in river Kunhar along with his vehicle. He was identified as Atiq Ahmed and the number of his vehicle is B1758 Karachi. He hailed from Balakot.

Civil Hospital, police station, many shops and houses were washed away by river Kunhar. At Podna Bala, many temporary shelters were also washed away by the river. However, the residents had already been evacuated in view of anticipated floods in Balakot.

KOHISTAN: Former district Nazim Dr Saifur Rehman Qureshi said heavy rains and floods had killed 150 people and destroyed several houses in the Kohistan district.

He said several villages in Pattan, Palas, Kolae, Dobair, Shishal, Jijal, Khalijal, Bankhad, Basha Harban and in Kundia had been inundated due to the flash floods. He said thousands of people had been rendered homeless and many bridges on Karakoram Highway had been washed away.

The former Nazim said due to floods and avalanches, these areas had been cut off from the rest of the country and people were facing food shortage.

NOWSHERA: Officials said Nowshera Cantonment, Nowshera Kalan, Jehangira, Pabbi, Pir Sabak, Akora Khattak, Misri Banda, Darra Mela, Mughalkai, Pashtoon Garhi, Amankot, Mohib Banda, Akbarpura and Balu areas had been inundated due to the torrential rains and floods.

People in Pabbi, Mohib Banda and Nowshera Cantonment staged protests against the slow pace of government aid and rescue work in the affected areas.

They said if the government was unable to provide relief items to the affected people under such circumstances, then what to say about reconstruction of their houses.

They said their near and dear ones were stranded in floodwater at various places and waiting for the government rescue operation.

They alleged the government was aware of the floods but did not inform the people to move to safer places.

Official source said River Kabul had a capacity of 170,000 cusecs water while currently there was 480,000 cusecs in the river.

MINGORA: About 53 persons were killed and scores injured while around 5,500 were stranded in flooded areas in Swat valley on Friday, official sources said.

The sources said the roof of a house collapsed in Gulkada No 3 in Mingora, where Muhammad Said and his wife Jannat Bibi and their daughter Shafahat died on the spot.

Almost all the link roads and bridges in the district have been destroyed and the people lost communication with many areas. Houses were inundated causing losses in millions.

A report from Bahrain said the road from Madyan to Kalam had completely been destroyed, while the flood washed away 250 houses and 40 hotels in Behrain. Official figure in Malakand Agency is 48 houses, which have been confirmed by the DCO.

BATTAGRAM: About 30 people have so far been confirmed dead during the last three days in the district. While the flood washed away 40 houses, dozens of shops, a police post and civil hospital.

KOHAT: As per details released to media by Kohat commissioner Khalid Umerzai, 39 casualties had been reported in the district during the last three days of rain and floods.

He said 12 bodies had been recovered from the debris of collapsed Jarma Bridge while more deaths were feared. He informed that two bridges at Raisan and Jarma had also collapsed. Relief camps had been established in schools and colleges where affectees were provided food, he added.

The victim families would be provided compensation after announcement by the provincial government, he maintained.

BANNU: A minor girl died and six others injured in separate incidents of roof collapse here, local sources said yesterday.

An eyewitness said Shamreen Bibi, 10, was sleeping at her room in Bozakhel when the roof collapsed and she died on the spot.

In another incident, six members of a family named Asma Bibi, Inam Bibi, Mohammad Asad Khan, Gul Sanam, Habib Nawaz and Sanbalad sustained injuries.

Meanwhile, 90 prisoners were shifted to the Bannu Central Jail as the rainwater entered the Lakki Jail.



LAKKI MARWAT: Two young men were washed away by floodwater near Nali Chak village. Locals recovered the bodies of Zainullah and Dilawar and handed them over to their relatives for burial.

Heavy floods in river Kurrum inundated several localities of Naurang tehsil, flooding several villages and causing loss to properties.

Nar Hafizabad, Pitawi Killay, Sardar Killay, Tanchiabad and Mohallah Gul Baz were among the hardest affected localities where floodwater damaged houses.



Our correspondent adds from Islamabad: Minister of State for Information and Broadcasting Sumsam Ali Bukhari said Friday that so far 292 deaths had been confirmed in the rain-flood-related incidents so far.

Speaking at news briefing here, he said all out efforts were being made for rescue of marooned people in different flood-hot areas.

He added that steps had been taken to provide clean drinking water to flood affectees, as this was prerequisite for preventing spread of diseases.

Online adds: Army spokesman Maj Gen Athar Abbas has said all available troops of Army have been fully mobilized in respective flood affected areas, and so far 14,250 people have been evacuated from the flooded areas.

According to details released on Friday evening, Maj Gen Athar Abbas said 3,000 people were rescued in Swat, 2,000 in Tank, 3,000 in Risalpur, 3,450 in Nowshera, Charsadda and Pabbi. Efforts had met success in rescuing 2,800 tourists stranded in Kalam, as they had been evacuated to safer places, he added. As many as 17 army helicopters are taking parts in these relief activities besides motor boats, he pointed out.

PR adds: Pakistan Air Force is actively participating in the ongoing rescue/relief operation being conducted in the flood affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

In this regard, C130 aircraft of PAF have transported 30 small/medium size boats from PAF Base Faisal (Karachi) to PAF Academy Risalpur to be used in flood affected areas of the province, says a press release.

Meanwhile, Pakistan Navy, on the direction of chief of the naval staff, has launched rescue operations (Operation Madad) in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province to assist local government and authorities in rescuing flood affected people in Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera regions.

In this regard, an emergency cell has been activated at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and a number of specialist naval commandos and marine teams along with boats as well as diving gear have been dispatched to the affected areas, says a press release.

APP adds from Islamabad: The government has allocated Rs 21 million for the victims of flood in Khyber-Pakhtunkwa province.

According to National Disaster Management Authority, around 900 people have been evacuated during the relief operation, which included 17 helicopters of authority, three from Pakistan Air Force and three from Ministry of Interior.

However, 52 boats have also been engaged in the rescue operation, apart from locally arranged boats.

The authority has informed that it has distribution 4,950 packs of mixed ration amongst the affected population besides 600 tents and 4,500 Sand Bags by Provincial Government whereas ERC has provided 2,000 tents, 15,000 ration packs, 5,000 blankets, 5,000 plastic mats and 3,000 jackets.

According to an Inter Services Pubic Relations (ISPR) press release, ten thousands cooked foods bags (one bag for six persons) were dropped on Friday in the flood affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. As many as 21 helicopters took part in the rescue operation.


----------



## Hyde

*Water enters Jinnah hydropower project power room​*

Updated at: 1854 PST, Friday, July 30, 2010
Water enters Jinnah hydropower project power room MIANWALI: Flood water entered into the power room of the Jinnah hydropower project and inundated large area after the authorities broke the embankment of Jinnah Barrage Geo News reported Friday.

Local administration has declared emergency in the area. The Punjab government said the embankment was broken to save Mianwali city.

According to the Met office, *1000000 cusecs of water was expected to pass through the barrage later in the day, which has the capacity of 950000 cusecs. 80000 cusecs of water passed through the barrage in 1976.*

96 MW Jinnah hydropower project is located on right side of Jinnah Barrage, on Indus River about 5 km downstream of Kalabagh Town, 234 km from Islamabad.

*163 Chinese engineers working on the project have been shifted to safe area.*


----------



## ajtr

[/COLOR]*River Chenab in high-flood at Head Marala, Khanki​*
Updated at: 0930 PST, Wednesday, July 28, 2010 ShareThis story

LAHORE: Many villages have come inundated due to high-flood in River Chenab at Head Marala and Khanki areas on Wednesday morning, Geo news reported.

According to Head Khanki and Head Marala authorities the flow of fierce floodwater mounting at 2,10,000 cusecs is passing by two areas, resulting in turning the river in high-flood.

As many as five villages near Marala in Sialkot, thirteen villages between Head Khanki and Rasool Nagar and a village namely Kala Shadian near Qadirabad have been flooded by incessant overflow of fierce floodwater from River Chenab.

Meanwhile, a mammoth number approximating 70 villages are at stake of being washed out by outflow of floodwater from River Chenab in case the high-flood remains on rise, sources feared.

*The authorities has held India responsible for flooding in River Chenab as they said India has released a big amount of water at Jammun Tavi place in River Chenab, sending the areas along river at high risk of being inundated and wiped out.*


----------



## ajtr




----------



## SekrutYakhni

Although many precious lives have been lost over few days, we had a great opportunity to store some water. 

Seasonal Dams
Seasonal dams are temporary structures that can be erected to store water for immediate or later diversion, or removed to allow flows and (in most cases) fish to pass. Inflatable dams and flashboard dams (also known as stop log dams) are the most common types of seasonal dams. When in operation, both types of dams raise the river level allowing water to be diverted through a channel or pipe.

What if we had several small to medium size seasonal dams, lakes etc and all the flood water coming out of the dams etc could be stored in some place. Isn't it a good idea?


----------



## Hyde




----------



## Bang Galore

Without downplaying the loss of lives due to these floods, its kind of sad that for about 3-4 months the complaint is of too much water & for the remainder of the year of there being not enough water. A country complaining of water scarcity cannot really afford to be so complacent in its water management as to allow such a lot of water to simply wash into the sea. I'm with _saad445566_ here in thinking that the authorities must come up with some way of managing atleast some of this water to tide over the lean months. 3 months of blaming God & 9 months of blaming India is not a substitute for a thoughtful water policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nahiaali33

Due to heavey monsoon rains in Pakistna, about half of the Pakistan is under flood. Millions 

of people need help. They have no food and shelter. Please create awareness and try to help 

these needy people. You can give your suggestions to us at info@forumpakistan.com , your 

little help can save a life.


A message from Pakistani Forum Desi Forums Pakistan Gupshup Lollywood movies Online TV Dramas Films Songs , we request all the charity organization in the 

world to come in Pakistan and help in this hour of need.

Thanks.


----------



## Xeric

PTV News Website-National

*Rescue and relief operation is in full swing in the flood-hit areas, as the death toll from torrential rains and flash floods has risen to 800 in Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa only.* 

Addressing a news conference in Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa information minister said *800 people have so far been killed in torrential rains and floods in different parts of the province. He said 90 roads in the province have been damaged while 58 roads are closed for traffic. *Torrential rains and flash floods have badly hit Nowshera, Charsadda, Malakand, Kohistan, Shangla and suburbs of Peshawar. Nowshera faced the worst-ever floods of its history, where large swathe of areas were flooded in Pir Sibaq, Nowshera Kalan, Nowshera Cantt, Muhib Banda and other areas. Although, water has started receding, the situation is some areas is still critical. One million people were affected in Nowshera alone while *three hundred thousand people are reported to have become homeless.* Scores of bodies have been recovered while 360 injured person have been brought to Charsada district headquarter hospital. Official sources have confirmed that 50 persons have been killed in swat while independent sources claim the mark could be up to 100. *Thirty-two small and eight major bridges in the district have collapse.*

In Shangla, 60 people have died while 40 bodies have been recovered.* Four hundred villages in DI Khan have been hit by flood where 15 people were killed and 50 injured.* Nine persons are missing. Large scale rescue operation is underway in the flood-hit areas. *To shift the stranded people to safer places. More than 20 helicopters of Pakistan army and hundred boats have been engaged in the rescue work in Nowshera, Charsadda, Peshawar and other areas. More than fourteen thousand people have so far been rescued while thousands are still trapped. Three platoons of Pakistan marines and two platoons of naval commandos are also taking part in the operation. In-charge rescue operation S.S.Command Jawad of Pakistan navy told PTV News that up to 500 people has so far been rescued.* According to provincial disaster management authority, the KP government has set up relief camps in different schools, where the displaced persons are being provided food and other facilities. Nowshera-Peshawar, Nowshera-Mardan, Nowshera-Charsadda and Charsadda-Peshawar rods have been inundated and the traffic suspended. *Traffic has also been blocked on Peshawar- Islamabad motorway as a bridge over river Jindi has been severely damaged*.* Work on seven kilometers area of the Karakuram Highway between Pattan and Bisham has been started to open it for the traffic. According to an official of frontier works organization temporary bridges on the highways are also being constructed. He said efforts are being made to open KKH for light traffic within the next five days. *According to flood warning centre Peshawar, river Swat at Munda Headworks is in extreme flood and Kabul river at Warsak is in high flood. Flow of water in both river swat and river Kabul is gradually decreasing.

River Indus at Khairabad Attock is in extreme flood with about nine hundred fifty-eight thousand cusec water discharge. President Asif Ali Zardari today instructed interior Minister Rehman Malik to visit Kaghan and Naran areas of Hazara division of Khyber Pukhunthwa to review flood situation and relief efforts. Interior minister along with Chairman NDMA, Lt. Gen. Nadeem Ahmed reached Naran where a lot of tourists and local people have been trapped due to heavy flood. The president said that all available resources would be utilized to evacuate the stranded people to safer places and help them in this critical hour. He said that all the federal agencies would help the provincial government in tackling the flood situation.


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

People should donate items and money to relief organizations, we should also have an active section of members who are active and vocal participants in their community, people who take good ideas from here and implement them in Pakistan.


----------



## Xeric

DAWN.COM | Local | Sindh wants army called in as flood threat looms

*Sindh wants army called in as flood threat looms*

By Habib Khan Ghori
Saturday, 31 Jul, 2010 

KARACHI: The Sindh government has sought an immediate deployment of the army to help deal with the situation arising out of the passage of what is being described as a super flood in the Indus river through the Guddu and Sukkur barrages and the irrigation network in a couple of days.

An emergency meeting of the Sindh cabinet has also been summoned for Saturday evening to discuss the looming threat and finalise measures to counter it.

The decision to seek assistance from the armed forces was taken at a high-level meeting held on Friday at the CMs House under the chairmanship of Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah. Several ministers and the secretaries concerned attended the meeting.

The meeting reviewed the current situation vis-à-vis the Indus and its vast irrigation network and a likely impact of the super flood. It was officially announced that floodwaters were expected to enter the Sindh territory sometime between Aug 2 and 3.

According to sources, a formal request was sent to the Corps V commander for necessary measures like arrangements for lifeboats and deployment of army personnel to help the local civil administrations in carrying out relief and rescue operations.

Irrigation Secretary Shuja Junejo is said to have informed the meeting that over 1,100,000 cusecs would pass through the barrages after entering the Indus from the Soan river and the Haro river.

He said that a similar situation had come about in 1995 when a super flood passed through the Indus. The maximum water flow at that time was recorded at 1,086,000 cusecs.

According to him, there are 148 vulnerable points where 24-hour vigilance has been ordered. He said prompt alert in case of soil erosion or breach would help the government carry out plugging work and avert loss of life and property.

Former irrigation secretary Idrees Rajput reportedly apprehended that floodwaters this time could prove to be more dangerous than before, as the condition and strength of embankments, protective bunds and bridges had not been checked for a long time. Nor had due attention been paid to their proper maintenance, he said.

The Sukkur barrage, built in 1932, has withstood a discharge of over 900,000 cusecs but the coming super flood will be a critical test of its strength with over 1,100,000 cusec discharge, according to sources.

Meanwhile, a handout issued on Friday said that the chief minister also got a briefing on the condition of various protective bunds and reviewed arrangements made by different departments towards meeting the challenge. He asked DCOs of vulnerable districts to make arrangements for the evacuation and shifting of people living in the kutcha areas along both sides of the Indus to safe places.

The meeting was informed that relief camps would be set up in school buildings to accommodate the evacuated people. It was told that food, water and medical treatment would be made available at the relief camps.

It was noted that the health department would make arrangements for mobile medical teams and set up camps for the affected families livestock, as well as veterinary doctors.


----------



## GUNNER

PESHAWAR, Pakistan, July 31, 2010 (AFP) - Rescue workers and troops in northwest Pakistan struggled Saturday to reach thousands of people affected by the country's worst floods in living memory, as the death toll rose to 800.

Hundreds of homes and vast swathes of farmland were destroyed in the northwest and Pakistani Kashmir, with the main highway to China reportedly cut and communities isolated as monsoon rains caused flash floods and landslides.

The United Nations said almost a million people had been affected by the flooding, and at least 45 bridges destroyed around Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Television footage and photos shot from helicopters showed people clinging to the walls and roof tops of damaged houses as gushing waters rampaged through inundated villages.

Carrying their belongings and with children on their shoulders, some even walked barefoot through the water to seek safety.

"This is the worst ever flood in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the country's history," provincial information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain said.

"The death toll in floods and rain-related incidents has risen up to 800 across the province," he said.

Another 150 people were missing in the northwestern province, where many impoverished families live in remote mountain villages.

More than one million people have been affected, the minister said, adding that more than 3,700 houses had been swept away by floods and that the number of homeless people was rising.

Peshawar, the main city in the northwest, and the districts of Swat and Shangla were cut off from the rest of country as roads and highways were submerged, he said.

Police said five people were drowned when their boat capsized near the northwestern town of Nowshehra on Saturday.

An AFP reporter saw hundreds of people arriving in Peshawar city, many of them without any belongings.

Muqaddir Khan, 25, who arrived with nine other family members, told AFP in a suburb of Peshawar that he had lost everything in flood.

"I laboured hard in Saudi Arabia for three years and set up a small shop which was swept away by flood in minutes. I have lost everything," Khan said.
Razia Bibi, 48, said she and her family spent the night awake as water kept rising.

"My house is now gone under water and I could escape with a few belongings," Bibi told AFP.

Authorities are using school buildings in Peshawar to shelter those affected by the floods.

The army said it had sent boats and helicopters to rescue stranded people and its engineers were trying to open roads and divert water from key routes.

The flooding capped a week of tragedy for Pakistan, after an airliner crashed into hills near Islamabad Wednesday, killing 152 people on board.

Pakistan's weather bureau said an "unprecedented" 312 millimetres (12 inches) of rain had fallen in 36 hours in the northwest but predicted only scattered showers during coming days.

Provincial relief commissioner Shakil Qadir said the worst-hit area was Malakand, where 102 people died and 16,000 were marooned because bridges had collapsed and road links been cut.

Qadir said that around 2,800 Pakistani holidaymakers were stranded in the Swat valley, where the military maintains a heavy presence after a massive operation against Taliban insurgents last year.

Efforts were being made to airlift the holidaymakers to safety in helicopters, he said.

The Karakoram Highway, which links Pakistan to China, was closed as rains washed away a bridge in Shangla district, also cutting off Gilgit-Baltistan from other parts of the country, media reports said.

Northwest Pakistan has been hardest hit but monsoon rains have also killed 25 people in the southwestern province of Baluchistan over the past few days, a senior officer of the disaster management authority, Ataullah Khan, told AFP in the provincial capital, Quetta.

Flash floods had affected eight districts, he said, adding that around 275,000 people had been affected and more than 15,000 houses destroyed.


----------



## Huda

* Death Toll Rises to 800 as Floods Hit Pakistan.*
(Allah rehm)


----------



## Huda

&#8206;800 gone in flood 150 gone in plane crash 200+ gone in bombs r target killings, 2000+ gone in KP since januray etc etc. how many more to follow .. pak in real trouble..


----------



## Dance

Thats horrible, may the dead RIP. 

I dont think there has been this much damage due to flooding in recent years in Pakistan


----------



## Huda

i know this is horrible 
in same month the biggest plane crash and much horrible flooding is occurred


----------



## Spring Onion

Bang Galore said:


> Without downplaying the loss of lives due to these floods, its kind of sad that for about 3-4 months the complaint is of too much water & for the remainder of the year of there being not enough water. A country complaining of water scarcity cannot really afford to be so complacent in its water management as to allow such a lot of water to simply wash into the sea. I'm with _saad445566_ here in thinking that the authorities must come up with some way of managing atleast some of this water to tide over the lean months. 3 months of blaming God & 9 months of blaming India is not a substitute for a thoughtful water policy.



STF Off and shut up its NON OF Bharti business wherever we waste flood water or even our own water. According to Rules Bhaaarat aka India should NOT Stop flow of water from the rivers assigned to Pakistan according to International Rules and International Treaty. 

We manage this water or NOT that is Pakistan's internal Matter and it has NOTHING to do with the Water which is being Stolen by India.


*NOW Lay off and do not do your Indian orange politics over dead bodies here in this Thread.
*

MODS: kindly keep the bhartis away from this thread if they cant post anything here they should not do their politics here.

We do not do politics over dead bodies of Indians die in floods or other disasters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Dance said:


> Thats horrible, may the dead RIP.
> 
> I dont think there has been this much damage due to flooding in recent years in Pakistan



Its the worst flooding we here in KP are cut off from the world virtually.


NO light, NO communication nothing. 

I am afraid its Sindh turns now if further rain/flooding occurred. Sindh River already at heavy flooding


----------



## Dance

Jana said:


> Its the worst flooding we here in KP are cut off from the world virtually.
> 
> 
> NO light, NO communication nothing.
> 
> I am afraid its Sindh turns now if further rain/flooding occurred. Sindh River already at heavy flooding



Yeah KP/Pakistan in general got hit really bad. I wonder where the provincial govt/the national govt ( especially provincial govt) are when 100's of people are dying all over Pakistan.


----------



## Spring Onion

Dance said:


> Yeah KP/Pakistan in general got hit really bad. I wonder where the provincial govt/the national govt ( especially provincial govt) are when 100's of people are dying all over Pakistan.



Provincial Govts do not have necessary management tools. They cant manage it. This is horrible. Many bridges washed away. Mansehra is also cut off from rest of KP, same is with many other areas. River Kunhar is also flooded. 

for the last 3 days army aviation helis are doing rounds non-stop, navy people are also there.


----------



## Agnostic

into the wild said:


> first the sad plane crash and now this flood, imagine how lucky is zardari and co to escape both these senarios, plane should have crashed on the parliment or president house instead of MH, and the flood should have flushed the zardari and CO hell out of islamabad!!!, innocents die, corrupts survive!!
> 
> sad news indeed rip to the dead, and hope their suffering eases with the aid!!



Rishtya de owel rora.
corrupt survives.


----------



## Dance

Jana said:


> Provincial Govts do not have necessary management tools. They cant manage it. This is horrible. Many bridges washed away. Mansehra is also cut off from rest of KP, same is with many other areas. River Kunhar is also flooded.
> 
> for the last 3 days army aviation helis are doing rounds non-stop, navy people are also there.



Yeah I have been watching this on the news, and it looks really bad. Since the govt can't really do anything, lets hope the army/navy can bring relief to the people.


----------



## Agnostic

into the wild said:


> first the sad plane crash and now this flood, imagine how lucky is zardari and co to escape both these senarios, plane should have crashed on the parliment or president house instead of MH, and the flood should have flushed the zardari and CO hell out of islamabad!!!, innocents die, corrupts survive!!
> 
> sad news indeed rip to the dead, and hope their suffering eases with the aid!!



Rishtya de owel rora.
corrupt survives.
speaking of corrupt,i heard an afectee paid 0.3 Million for a heli service in nowshera,is it true,on Geo channel.
any insight on above.


----------



## Spring Onion

Agnostic said:


> Rishtya de owel rora.
> corrupt survives.
> speaking of corrupt,i heard an afectee paid 0.3 Million for a heli service in nowshera,is it true,on Geo channel.
> any insight on above.



There is NO truth in it. There is NO private heli service. Army helis are evacuating the affectees and we the media people had been there for the last three days.

Geo lies through its teeth.

 

Darogh waee dwee da khar bachee


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talked to a few old frndz frm nowshehra.... damn my old house(where we lived 2 years back) which is only 400 meters frm river kabul is submerged even commandant of arty school is spending his life on the roof of arty mess !!

People have moved towards mardan n those who have frnds or family to asc colony or ziarzt kaka sahib!!
tOUGH TIMES.


----------



## Huda

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Talked to a few old frndz frm nowshehra.... damn my old house(where we lived 2 years back) which is only 400 meters frm river kabul is submerged even commandant of arty school is spending his life on the roof of arty mess !!
> 
> People have moved towards mardan n those who have frnds or family to asc colony or ziarzt kaka sahib!!
> *tOUGH TIMES*.


----------



## Huda

1.	The summary of damages occurred so far in the province are as under:-
a.	Dead -	290+
b.	Injured - 96
c.	Missing - 83
d.	Evacuated - 2800+

2.	RELIEF ACTIVITIES. Updated relief activities are as under:-
a.	Helicopter Operation
(1)	On 29 Jul due to bad weather only 5 helicopters could operate and evacuated 146 individuals.

(2)	On 30 Jul 21x Helicopters are operating in the area. 4 x more Helicopters from PAF/ Ministry of Interior will join the relief efforts tomorrow.

b.	Miscellaneous Activities
(1)	150 boats are operating in the area, apart from locally arranged boats while 25 more boats will arrive by tomorrow.

(2)	Allocation of Rs 21 Million by the Provincial Government for relief operation for the flood affectees.

(3)	Distribution of 4950 Mixed Ration Packs amongst the affected population.

(4)	Release of 600 Tents and 4500 Sand Bags by Provincial Government; whereas ERC has provided 2000 Tents, 15000 Ration Packs, 5000 Blankets, 5000 Plastic Mats and 3000 Jackets. Additionally, 5000 Tents and 10,000 Plastic Mats are also being provided through ERC.

(5)	All available military troops in the affected areas are taking part in the relief activities.

(6)	1 x Engineer Battalion has been moved to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

(7)	Transportation of 9 Naval boats have reached Risalpur from Karachi.


(8)	90 x Navy personnals alongwith 10 sucking engine and 8 diving sets have reached Risalpur.

(9)	PRCS has completed its assessment mission and will undertake relief activities w.e.f. 30 July 2010.

(10)	UN country teams have been requested for assessment of the situation and contribute in the relief efforts.

(11)	Stranded tourists (3000) are being evocated.

(12)	PM visited the affected area followed by conference in PM Secretariat and issued detailed instructions to concerned Departments/Ministries for helping government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in all respects.


----------



## Huda

Sindh CM advises flood affectees to go on a picnic
Sindh CM Syed Qaim Ali Shah has given unique advise to flood-affected people. He said that the affectees should go on a picnic for 10-15 days. He said that earlier Punjab denied water for Sindh and now it says that Sindh itself should manage water of rains and floods. 
Talking to media on Sakhar airport, he said that water from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab was entering into Sindh and the provincial government was alert to take steps in this regard. He said that Guddu Barrage has capacity to pass 13 lac cusecs of water but Sakhar Barrage can pass 9 lac cusecs water and &#8216;we are taking steps for water passage.&#8217; 
He said that people living in Kachi abadis didn&#8217;t want to get out of there, so section 144 has been imposed and DCOs have been directed to transfer these people to safe places. These people would be provided medical facilities and food. He said that Sindh Cabinet meeting has been called to discuss the flood and rains issue.

Dunya TV - Pakistan | Sindh CM advises flood affectees to go on a picnic


----------



## sparklingway

*Gen Kayani visits Swat, Nowshera*​By Iftikhar A. Khan
Sunday, 01 Aug, 2010






_Gen Kayani took 17 ill and elderly people from Kalam with him in his helicopter.&#8212;File photo_​
ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani took part in the relief and rescue operation in flood-affected areas on Saturday. He took 17 ill and elderly people from Kalam with him in his helicopter.

Gen Kayani, who visited Nowshera and Swat to personally monitor the flood situation, said that the authorities concerned must expedite rescue and relief work and move the stranded people to safe places.

Talking to reporters, military spokesman Maj-Gen Athar Abbas said the army chief had called Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, telling him that he feared more areas of the province could be inundated.

Mr Abbas, who along with Director General of Engineers at the GHQ, Major-General Imran, visited the flood-hit areas, said that unprecedented flooding in the Kabul and Swat rivers had caused inundation in Pabbi, Charsadda, Nowshera, Swat and Malakand division.

The situation has further aggravated after heavy flooding in the Indus River.

He said the situation in Nowshera was alarming where all major bridges had been washed away. He said the Peshawar-Charsadda road and motorway bridge over Jundal Nullah had been damaged.

Mr Abbas said the army had deployed 30,000 troops in the flood-affected areas and was using 21 helicopters and 43 boats. He said so far 19,000 people had been rescued.

Meanwhile, the ISPR said that 3,000 people had been rescued in Swat, 2,000 in Tank, 3,000 in Risalpur and 3,450 in Nowshera, Charsadda and Pabbi.

Major-General Imran while answering a question said though another spell of rain and thunderstorm was likely from Sunday, there was no threat to major bridges.


----------



## sparklingway

*Sindh braces for flash floods after 30 years*​
SUKKUR: As the biggest flash floods in 34 years rage towards Sindh, residents of Katcha Bunder in Sukkur refuse to budge.

Water is life, they said, we have nothing to fear.

Around 1,000,000 cusecs of water are expected to flow into Sukkur Barrage on August 7. Irrigation authorities have summoned the army and Rangers to help monitor the vulnerable areas and deal with any emergency that might erupt. Sukkur Barrage authorities have also issued notices to people living in the illegal settlement at the right bank of River Indus at Bunder Road, asking them to evacuate within two days for safety reasons.

*However, the residents of around 10,000 huts and houses built at the bank right next to the river feel safe where they are.*

*As Shahzadi Mirani, Ghulam Haider Mirani, Ameeran, Hussain Bukhsh, Sabul and others told The Express Tribune, they had been living there for 50 years and had seen all the highs and lows of the river. We would rather die than move out of our homes, they said. What if the strong current washes their houses away?*

Then we will wait for the river to go back and make our homes again, they replied serenely.

*Vulnerable points in the districts*

Areas declared vulnerable to flash floods include Farid Abad Bund in district Khairpur, Bakhri Loop Bund in district Naushahro Feroze, Left guide bank off Dadu-Moro bridge, New Mud Loop Bund in Nawabshah, (Saifullah Magsi) S M Bund in Saeedabad, Matiyari Bund in Bhanot and Katcha Bunder in Sukkur.

*Preparations for expected floods*

*Officials said that 1,000,000 cusecs water are expected to reach Guddu Barrage on the midnight of August 3, and will flow on to Sukkur Barrage and then pass through Kotri Barrage on August 10.*

Executive engineer Sukkur barrage Zareef Khero told The Express Tribune on Saturday that a meeting was held at his office to review the preparations. It was decided that all villages in the katcha area will be evacuated by August 4. Fourteen camps have been set up to accommodate the displaced people. Four control rooms are also being set up to monitor water levels at all times.

*Meanwhile, the leaves of all irrigation and health department staff have been cancelled. All government officers of the district have been asked not to leave the district headquarters without prior permission. Wapda and PTCL were asked to provide emergency electricity and telephone connections to the irrigation departments camps set up at the embankments.*

Police and Rangers have been told to monitor vulnerable embankments round the clock.

According to engineer Khero, gates to all canals forking off the Sukkur Barrage will be closed down. Meanwhile, all 66 gates of the barrage will be opened up so that the flood water can flow downstream. Heavy machinery has also made available at vulnerable embankments so as to deal with any breaches that might occur.

Many of these protective embankments have eroded over time because of low water levels. The engineer explained that people kept stealing mud from the banks, which also weakens these embankments.

The official maintained that the situation was under control and expressed his optimism that the flash flood would pass through all three barrages of Sindh without causing much damage.

The Sindh government was informed two days ago about flooding and rising levels in the Tarbela and Mangla dams. The two rivers that Punjab uses for irrigation, the Chenab and Jehlum, also have low levels of flooding. When Sindhs apparatus met, officials assessed that about 900,000 cusecs of water will be flowing this way and precautionary measures will have to be taken.

The Pakistan Rangers Sindh has set up a flood relief centre (Tel: 021 992 052 85 to 7).

Published in The Express Tribune, August 1st, 2010.

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 AM ----------

*Sindh Govt gives Rs440m for flood precautions*​
KARACHI: *Sindh government has approved around Rs440 million rupees for the protection of bunds (protective embankments) and other expense in the wake of the upcoming flood which is likely to hit the province on August 3.*

Officials said that this was decided in a cabinet meeting held in the Chief Minister House on Saturday. During the meeting, the Sindh chief minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah directed all ministers and members of the Sindh Assembly to visit their constituencies in order to monitor the impending flood. All the ministers should cancel their inter-provincial and foreign visits and must be available in their constituencies, he said.

Officials in the government said that during the meeting District Coordination Officers (DCOs) of Sindh gave live presentations through video conference at CM House and explained the precautionary measures being taken from Kashmore to Kotri Barrage.

According to them, the DCOs said that people living in katcha areas have been informed about the flood and the process of shifting them to relief camps set up in schools and other places has begun. They were facing some trouble in those areas where the law and order situation was so bad that the police needed the help of the army to access the areas.

The chief minister directed the IGP Sindh to establish check posts and deploy police and Rangers to monitor the protective bunds on both sides of River Indus.

According to the chief minister, vigilance was required not just to monitor the danger of flooding but also to make sure that nobody tries to destruct the protective bunds in an effort to defame the government.

*During the meeting, officials in the irrigation department said that there are 148 vulnerable places on both sides of the River Indus. Efforts are underway to strengthen these areas. According to the irrigation officials, around 900,000 cusecs of water is expected to hit the province.*

Army has been asked to remain on high alert and we can get their assistance if needed, CM said.

Officials also said that vigilance teams have been made, which will monitor the flood situation 24 hours a day and will report to flood centres established in every district headquarters.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 1st, 2010


----------



## sparklingway

*Death toll soars past 1,000*​
PESHAWAR:* Rescue workers and troops on Saturday scrambled to reach thousands of people marooned in their areas by the countrys worst floods in living memory, with Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa bearing the greatest brunt as the death toll in the province rose to 800. The nationwide figure has crossed the 1,000 mark.*

Hundreds of homes and vast swathes of farmland were destroyed, with the Karakoram Highway reportedly cut off and communities isolated as monsoon rains caused flash floods and landslides. The UN reported that almost a million people had been affected by the flooding, and at least 45 bridges destroyed across Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Television footage and photos shot from helicopters showed people clinging to the walls and rooftops of damaged houses as gushing waters rampaged through inundated villages.

Clutching on to their belongings and carrying their children on their shoulders, some brave souls even walked barefoot through the water to reach safety.

The death toll from the flood-stricken areas of K-P rose to a massive 800 souls, according to some reports, said K-P Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain, but hastened to add, these are mere speculations based on fragments of data.

*The minister said that the government has confirmation of only 438 registered deaths, but the actual figure could be much higher as the areas worst hit by the calamity are inaccessible, The Express Tribune correspondent Iftikhar Firdous reports from Peshawar. The minister said 104 people were still missing while 149 suffered injuries in the rampaging floods.*

*Police said the number of people killed in Swat and Shangla topped 314. In Shangla alone, around 158 people were reported dead while 156 drowned in Swat.*

*Locals said that two villages in Madyan were wiped out of existence. Officials from Upper Dir said the fatality count in the district had reached 73.*

The Malakand division has been severely affected with lines of communication cut off. *Officials from the Provincial Disaster Management (PDMA) say that it might take three weeks before the 20 kilometres road towards Alpuri, Shangla could be made accessible.
*
Nineteen dead bodies were recovered in Charsadda.

The Peshawar Motorway was reopened for traffic at midnight after painstaking efforts by the authorities. The district of Charsadda has been cleared completely, said DG PDMA Shakeel Khan Qadir. We expect completion of all relief operations by tomorrow, he added.

Estimates reveal that there might be more than 26,000 people still trapped across the province. Houses in Nowshera were submerged in water. The water level in the dams is more than they can accommodate.

In the aftermath of the calamity, the provincial government has abolished all taxes and asked the federal government to declare the province as tax-free. Otherwise we know how to get our rights, said the emotionally-charged information minister.

Peshawar, and the districts of Swat and Shangla, were cut off from the rest of country as roads and highways were submerged, he said.

Police said five people were drowned when their boat capsized near Nowshera on Saturday.

Hundreds of people arrived in Peshawar, many of them without any belongings. Muqaddir Khan, 25, who arrived with nine other family members, told a news agency that he had lost everything in the flood.

*I laboured hard in Saudi Arabia for three years and set up a small shop which was swept away by flood in minutes. I have lost everything, Khan said. Razia Bibi, 48, said she and her family spent the night awake as water kept rising.*

My house is now gone under water and I could escape with a few belongings, she said.

Authorities are using school buildings in Peshawar to shelter those affected by the floods. The army said it had sent boats and helicopters to rescue stranded people and its engineers were trying to open roads and divert water from key routes.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa has been hit the hardest but monsoon rains have also killed 25 people in Balochistan over the past few days, a senior officer of the disaster management authority, Ataullah Khan, told a news agency in Quetta. Flash floods had affected eight districts, he said, adding that around 275,000 people had been affected and more than 15,000 houses destroyed.

In Punjab at least 100 villages have been inundated as floods coming from River Indus hit Tonsa Sharif Mianwali, said DCO Tonsa Iftikhar Sammo.

According to the flood control room, 460,000 cusecs of flood water is passing from River Indus through Tonsa barrage.

700,000 cusecs of water released from Chashma barrage, has entered Layyah washing away crops and low-lying areas. DCO Layya Javed Iqbal said that 12 relief camps have been set up to cope with any untoward situation and Pak Army has been called for rescue works.

Meanwhile, around 1,000,000 cusecs of water is expected to flow into Sukkur Barrage on August 7. Irrigation authorities have summoned the army and Rangers to help monitor the vulnerable areas and deal with any emergency that might surface.

Swat

At least 214 people have been killed in Swat; more than 160 in Shangla and over 20 in Buner, while more than 150 people are missing, after floods left several villages in the Gilgit-Baltistan inundated.

*110 bridges  including 6 major bridges, more than 3700 houses, 450 water mills, 139 small hydel power stations, hotels, hospitals and schools have been washed away as flood waters gushed through the region.*

The communication system is completely jammed and the road links have been cut off from other parts of the country for the past three days. Electricity has been disconnected as a large number of electricity poles have been uprooted.

Ninety per cent of agriculture land has been inundated, leaving crops completely destroyed.

Landslides triggered by the floods cost the lives of over 60 people in Olander area of Shangla on Friday. Ten power stations, more than 300 houses, 110 bridges, water mills and dispensaries were also washed away in the different villages of Shangla.

2,500 tourists from upper Swat have been rescued through helicopter service by Pakistan Army, while boat service is continuing its recue operations in the River Swat between Tehsil Kabal and Mingora.

Diseases such as cholera, dysentery and other epidemics have broken out in the area and people are facing multiple problems due to scarcity of water.

According to reports, local authorities and administration disappeared from the scene, leaving the people to their own devices. As a result, residents of Mingora staged a protest rally in front of the DCO office and threatened that they will go on a hunger strike if relief was not provided.

AJK

At least 46 have been killed in Azad jammu and Kashmir (AJK) as floods continue to wreak havoc in the area, officials said on Saturday.

According to the disaster control room at least 12 people have been killed in Muzaffarabad, seven in Neelum valley, seven in Sudhnoti, five in Hattian Bala and Kotli, three each in Mirpur, Rawalakot, Bagh and two each in district Havali and Bhimber .

A total of 706 houses have been completely destroyed, while 1,022 were partially damaged. Likewise, some 384 shops have been destroyed completely and 211 partially.

(AFP with additional input from The Express Tribune correspondents Iftikhar Firdous, Fazal Khaliq, Roshan Mughal and Sarfraz Memon)

Published in The Express Tribune, August 1st, 2010.


----------



## sparklingway

Our airlifting capabilities are extremely limited. It would be great if the US can send CH-47s from the CJTF-82 just across the border like they did in 2005. The Cihnooks helped a lot then and will help a lot now. One week and fifteen helicopters will certainly help in shifting people to rescue camps. They want some good press, this is the time.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

We r kinda in trouble.. army engaged in FATAs full scale war,limited copters and massive flooding!


----------



## sparklingway

Everybody needs to watch this report:-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*EU gives $39m in aid to Pakistan*

The European Union (EU) has given 30 million euros (about $39 million) in aid to Pakistan so it could help the most needy, including those hit by the current floods in the country, a media report said. 

The European Commission announced this on Saturday. 

Geo TV said at least 800 people have been killed in floods in northwest Pakistan, while thousands of others have been affected. 

"I am pleased that our decision to provide new humanitarian funding for the most vulnerable people in Pakistan will also be able to benefit the people, who have suffered from this disaster," said Kristalina Georgieva, EU humanitarian aid commissioner. 

The UN has said about one million people have been affected by the floods.

EU gives $39m in aid to Pakistan - Pakistan - World - The Times of India


----------



## gogbot

Disaster relief


----------



## Raghu

*^^^Now nobody will accuse India of stealing water for at least this season.*


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Raghu said:


> *Now nobody will accuse India of stealing water for at least this season.*



Sir Jee the good thing is ground water level will come up for tube wells but bad thing is India has open water too when Pakistan doesn't want it in Sind  making thing worst in coming days.


----------



## GUNNER

Recent floods have once again highlighted the need for more dams in the country, small and large. Not only it would have helped to minimize the damage, it would have catered to the agricultural needs for atleast another year. 

And still.. the politicians chose to bicker over flood aid money rather than put their heads together and do something that will last longer than their qunch for power !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

*More than 800 dead, 1 million affected in Pakistan floods - Arab News*

By NABEEL YUSUF & RIAZ KHAN | AP

Published: Jul 31, 2010 11:36 Updated: Jul 31, 2010 23:37

NOWSHERA, Pakistan: Flooding in Pakistan has killed more than 800 people in a week, a government official said Saturday as rescuers struggled to reach marooned victims and some evacuees showed signs of fever, diarrhea and other waterborne diseases.

The flooding caused by record-breaking rainfalls caused massive destruction in the past week, especially in the northwest province, where officials said it was the worst deluge since 1929. The UN estimated Saturday that some 1 million people nationwide were affected by the disaster, though it didn't specify exactly what that meant.

The information minister for the northwest province, Mian Iftikhar Hussain, said reports coming in from various districts across the northwest showed that more than 800 people had died due to the flooding. Many people remain missing.

Floodwaters were believed to be receding in some sections, but it was difficult to get a complete picture.

In the Nowshera area, scores of men, women and children sat on roofs in hopes of air or boat rescues.

"There are very bad conditions," said Amjad Ali, a rescue worker in the area. "They have no water, no food." A doctor treating evacuees at a small relief camp in Nowshera said some had diarrhea and others had marks appearing on their skin, causing itching. Children and the elderly seemed to have the most problems, Mehmood Jaa said.

"Due to the floodwater, they now have pain in their bodies and they are suffering from fever and cough," Jaa told The Associated Press.

Rescuers were using army helicopters, heavy trucks and boats to try reaching flood-hit areas, the UN said. It reported that thousands of homes and roads were destroyed, and at least 45 bridges across the northwest were damaged.

The destruction is slowing the rescue effort, said Luther Rehman, a government official in Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa, the northwest province.

"Our priority is to transport flood-affected people to safer places. We are carrying out this rescue operation despite limited resources," he said, adding they needed more helicopters and boats.

The flooding capped an already deadly week in Pakistan. A passenger jet slammed into hills overlooking Islamabad killing all 152 people on board Wednesday, and bad weather is suspected to have played a role.


----------



## Nishan

I send my deep condolences to all Pakistani brothers, I hope the end of this disaster quickly


----------



## Rupee

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Sir Jee the good thing is ground water level will come up for tube wells but bad thing is India has open water too when Pakistan doesn't want it in Sind  making thing worst in coming days.



what's problem with u...when india block the river water than u complain and when india open the water than complain...i unable to understand what do u like....


----------



## SQ8

Rupee said:


> what's problem with u...when india block the river water than u complain and when india open the water than complain...i unable to understand what do u like....



Because India.. like all wonderful neighbors, tends to be as helpful as possible.. blocking water in drought conditions so that crops rot and releasing it when our canals are already full so that maximum destruction is caused.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ice_man

Bang Galore said:


> Without downplaying the loss of lives due to these floods, its kind of sad that for about 3-4 months the complaint is of too much water & for the remainder of the year of there being not enough water. A country complaining of water scarcity cannot really afford to be so complacent in its water management as to allow such a lot of water to simply wash into the sea. I'm with _saad445566_ here in thinking that the authorities must come up with some way of managing atleast some of this water to tide over the lean months. 3 months of blaming God & 9 months of blaming India is not a substitute for a thoughtful water policy.



for that we need DAMS to be built for dams to be built we need a united national policy that would mean that the ETHNIC CARD or the PROVINCIAL card that parties try to play will seize to exist! 

so what is the best policy blame god & india...if not possible blame other provinces! 


having said all this india is NO SAINT! it blocks water during non monsoon season and releases water in monsoon season! because after all the indus water treaty is all about how much water to be allowed to flow to pakistan in a YEAR! not on monthly basis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Rupee said:


> what's problem with u...when india block the river water than u complain and when india open the water than complain...i unable to understand what do u like....



Because Bharat is known for such inhuman acts. You block Pakistani water in Summer when we need it the most and India Push the extra water into Pakistan to flood and Kill Pakistanis. WHY THE HELL OPEN THE EXTRA WATER INTO PAKISTAN DURING MONSOON?????? 

NOW SHUT UP and keep stealing water and killing innocent people YOu chunkya followers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Sir Jee the good thing is ground water level will come up for tube wells but bad thing is India has open water too when Pakistan doesn't want it in Sind  making thing worst in coming days.



Then the only solution to your problem is you need to build your own dams to regulate your water supply..you will be free from Indian interference..*besides these were flash floods..caused by rapid melting snow and heavy rainfall...they had already been predicted by your MET dept 3-4 month ago..so you can't blame India for them..besides main flooding has taken place in Kabul river. *


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

Jana said:


> Because Bharat is known for such inhuman acts. You block Pakistani water in Summer when we need it the most and India Push the extra water into Pakistan to flood and Kill Pakistanis. *WHY THE HELL OPEN THE EXTRA WATER INTO PAKISTAN DURING MONSOON??????
> *
> NOW SHUT UP and keep stealing water and killing innocent people YOu chunkya followers



*Because Dam reservoirs fill up in monosoons ..if water is not released ..reservoir will crack and water will fllood the low lying areas..hence controlled release is done.*


----------



## LaBong

Jana said:


> Because Bharat is known for such inhuman acts. You block Pakistani water in Summer when we need it the most and India Push the extra water into Pakistan to flood and Kill Pakistanis. WHY THE HELL OPEN THE EXTRA WATER INTO PAKISTAN DURING MONSOON??????
> 
> NOW SHUT UP and keep stealing water and killing innocent people YOu chunkya followers



So it's India once again eh! Well as expected, everyone needs a scapegoat to hide their own incompetence. Pakistan badly in need of a water policy, build dams to prevent this kind of disaster, also to store water for summer season.


----------



## LaBong

santro said:


> Because India.. like all wonderful neighbors, tends to be as helpful as possible.. blocking water in drought conditions so that crops rot and releasing it when our canals are already full so that maximum destruction is caused.



Leave others, being a think tank you should know the depth of accusation you're making on India. I wonder why Pakistan is not moving to UN or even formally protesting to GoI for disaster India causing deliberately to Pakistani common people. Ain't your gov care for her own people?


----------



## GUNNER

MUZAFFARABAD, Pakistan, Aug 1, 2010 (AFP) - The death toll from floods in Pakistan passed 900 on Sunday as nearly 50 people were confirmed dead in the capital of Pakistani-controlled Kashmir, officials said.

"Forty-seven people have been killed and another 39 injured by floods in different parts of Muzaffarabad" since last week, Pakistani Kashmir's State Disaster Management Authority chief Farooq Niaz told AFP.

The floods have killed at least 862 people around the northwest Pakistani province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## SQ8

Abir said:


> Leave others, being a think tank you should know the depth of accusation you're making on India. I wonder why Pakistan is not moving to UN or even formally protesting to GoI for disaster India causing deliberately to Pakistani common people. Ain't your gov care for her own people?



I know exactly the depth.. and it is correct, protest.. our government?.
With a president that is intending to go to the UK to attend his son's convocation even after Camerons vilifying comments about pakistan.
A prime minister who stopped the recovery effort for the Airblue flight so he could show up and make a political statement..
I doubt our government would protest anything, and according to international law, India is allowed to open spillways in its part of the river in case of heavy monsoon, even though, in most cases.. the Indians can hold it back for a while till the water recedes here a little bit. But no.. whats the fun without making life more miserable for Pakistanis..
Being a TT does not mean i have to kiss indian *** everywhere just to show myself as neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Sometimes we are crying about India restricting our water and sometimes we are crying about floodings however in between two extremes of crying we refuse to help ourselves by building dams to harness this rain water and let it wreck havoc on ondinary people.

Sometimes we need to cry less about India and more on pathetic affairs of our state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

santro said:


> I know exactly the depth.. and it is correct, protest.. our government?.
> With a president that is intending to go to the UK to attend his son's convocation even after Camerons vilifying comments about pakistan.
> A prime minister who stopped the recovery effort for the Airblue flight so he could show up and make a political statement..
> I doubt our government would protest anything, and according to international law, *India is allowed to open spillways in its part of the river in case of heavy monsoon, even though, in most cases.. the Indians can hold it back for a while till the water recedes here a little bit. But no.. whats the fun without making life more miserable for Pakistanis..*
> Being a TT does not mean i have to kiss indian *** everywhere just to show myself as neutral.



Do you know for a fact that for a fact that the Jammu Tavi reservoir was not above the danger mark??

Besides you do know that ppl have died in Rajouri due to rain flooding.


----------



## SQ8

Neither Right Nor Wrong said:


> Do you know for a fact that for a fact that the Jammu Tavi reservoir was not above the danger mark??
> 
> Besides you that know ppl have died in Rajouri due rain flooding.



About 300 people in all of India.. I know. 
I also know that the head of IRSA contacted his counterpart in India to ask him to co-ordinate water release to avoid flash floods in Lower Punjab and Sindh.. 
he was rebuffed with a simple "not our problem" line.


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

santro said:


> About 300 people in all of India.. I know.
> I also know that the head of IRSA contacted his counterpart in India to ask him to co-ordinate water release to avoid flash floods in Lower Punjab and Sindh..
> he was rebuffed with a simple "not our problem" line.



I can't vouch for what chairman of IRSA was told too..

but tell me if the reservoir cracks ..how man more ppl will die in both India and Pakistan...it will be disaster of different magnitude..these flash floods, which are primarily due to rainfall ..will turn into river floods ....besides I think Pakistan's primary concern show be the low Pressure trough ..which will hit Pakistan tonight...after two day of continuous rains in Delhi..the "low" has moved out of here and is moving towards Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

PESHAWAR, Pakistan, Aug 1, 2010 (AFP) - The floods that have killed more than 900 people in Pakistan are among the deadliest ever seen in Asia over the past 20 years. 

Others include:

June-September 1991: More than 3,000 dead in central and eastern China

September 1992: More than 3,000 dead and missing in northern and central Pakistan following monsoon rains

July 1993: More than 2,000 are killed in Nepal, and around 1,000 in Bangladesh and India, after monsoon rains

June-September 1993: More than 3,300 dead during the rainy season in China

June-July 1994: More than 2,000 dead in China, mainly in the south

July-August 1996: Some 3,000 dead in nine provinces in central China

March 1998: More than 1,500 dead in southwestern Pakistan after floods struck around 100 villages

May-August 1998: More than 4,000 dead in southern and central China, with most of the victims in the Yangtze River valley, in the worst floods since 1954 when more than 30,000 died

June-September 1998: Some 2,000 dead in northern and eastern India

July-September 1998: Around 2,000 dead and more than 30 million left homeless by floods that struck two-thirds of Bangladesh

June-September 2007: Monsoon rains leave more than 1,000 dead and displace 2.5 million others in Bangladesh

August 2007: At least 600 dead or missing in North Korea during heavy rains

August 8, 2009: Floods triggered by a typhoon leave 614 dead and 75 missing in Taiwan

The biggest natural disaster to strike Asia in recent years remains the December 2004 tsunami that struck about a dozen countries and killed more than 226,000 people.


----------



## LaBong

santro said:


> I know exactly the depth.. and it is correct, protest.. our government?.
> With a president that is intending to go to the UK to attend his son's convocation even after Camerons vilifying comments about pakistan.
> A prime minister who stopped the recovery effort for the Airblue flight so he could show up and make a political statement..
> I doubt our government would protest anything, and according to international law, India is allowed to open spillways in its part of the river in case of heavy monsoon, even though, in most cases.. the Indians can hold it back for a while till the water recedes here a little bit. But no.. whats the fun without making life more miserable for Pakistanis..
> Being a TT does not mean i have to kiss indian *** everywhere just to show myself as neutral.



You changed your assertion from India causing disaster to India could have done more to prevent it. Fair enough. 

Hope you do know that flood is more prone to occur at downstream.

Also you seem to know that 300 people have died in our part as well. 

Also it should be expected that India should take care of her citizens first. 

And if the Dams cracks how much disaster it will bring upon to both people in India and Pakistan, and how it will contribute to already volatile state of J&K.


It's not about neutrality but power of reasoning and not letting yourself overwhelmed by emotion that's what expected from TT. Anyway at least you didn't call us sons of Chanakya and what not(last time I checked chanakya hailed from Gandhar and was a graduate and teacher of Takhhashila. What irony!).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hutchroy

santro said:


> I know exactly the depth.. and it is correct, protest.. our government?.
> With a president that is intending to go to the UK to attend his son's convocation even after Camerons vilifying comments about pakistan.
> A prime minister who stopped the recovery effort for the Airblue flight so he could show up and make a political statement..
> I doubt our government would protest anything, and according to international law, India is allowed to open spillways in its part of the river in case of heavy monsoon, even though, in most cases.. the Indians can hold it back for a while till the water recedes here a little bit. But no.. whats the fun without making life more miserable for Pakistanis..
> Being a TT does not mean i have to kiss indian *** everywhere just to show myself as neutral.



I trust that, with a cool head, you will check and let us know if the Western Rivers which are meant for Pakistan (with a small amount of Water from these rivers which India can Draw) have "Storage" Dams in India or are they only "Run of the Mill(?)" Type.

If the later, case then India does not have the ability to control the Flood Waters.

Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

somebozo said:


> Sometimes we are crying about India restricting our water and sometimes we are crying about floodings however in between two extremes of crying we refuse to help ourselves by building dams to harness this rain water and let it wreck havoc on ondinary people.
> 
> Sometimes we need to cry less about India and more on pathetic affairs of our state.



Good points.
Now a days it is fashionable to blame everything on Zardari but Pakistan's water-management was not much better under absolute and unaccountable military rulers like Zia or Musharraf for nearly 2 decades of their combined rule.

With so much unemployment and poverty I'd guess there would be no shortage of people to line-up canals and build dams, even if smaller dams, in Pakistan. There have been dire warnings about water shortage in Pakistan--a crisis worse than even power-shortages. But the rulers (including the Khakis) have not grabbed the bull by the horns while the non-tax paying ruled are happy to watch Sania-Shoaib like soap operas.

I don't know enough about India's role in Pakistan's water problems but I think, after this flood, it becomes clear that Pakistan can certainly better manage the water it actually has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Didn't the gov't know ahead of time how severe this storm would be? Is there not a flood shelter protection plan to save the populace?

Because you can't rely on the gov't providing "enough" helicopters afterward. That's very bad planning. Us Americans learned that when Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans several years ago.


----------



## Patriot

Solomon2 said:


> Didn't the gov't know ahead of time how severe this storm would be? Is there not a flood shelter protection plan to save the populace?
> 
> Because you can't rely on the gov't providing "enough" helicopters afterward. That's very bad planning. Us Americans learned that when Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans several years ago.


I think only few areas have monitoring devices and Govt did IIRC inform the people and started registration relief camps but even now a lot of people are not coming to relief registration camps from areas where flood will reach soon.People just don't want to leave their homes and then they pay the price when floods come.In Pakistan Generally Army deals with relief activities as only Army has the adequate infrastructure to support relief activities.The Provincial Governments request Army to send troops for relief activities just as Sindh Government yesterday requested Army Corps Stationed in Sindh to provide troops for relief activities with choppers etc.Pakistan has stepped up relief work for its flood-hit north-west, with 30,000 troops joining the effort.
For Example Read this News from Today

RAHIMYAR KHAN: *Contingents of Pak Army have arrived in Rahimyar Khan to deal with any contingency in view of possible flooding of the city while a flash flood with 520,000 cusecs water is passing through Chachran.*

DCO Rahimyar Khan Dr. Ahmed Javed Qazi told Geo News the* Army has set up camps in Chachran Sharif, Tehsil Jamaldin, Sadiqabad in view of the possibility of floods entering the area.*

*Besides, Civil Defence is also all set to provide rescue services.*

*The DCO said that some of the locals living near the riverines have started shifting to safer places but so far no one has come for registration at the relief camps. *
-
So people don't listen much to government until push comes to shove.


----------



## LaBong

Solomon2 said:


> Didn't the gov't know ahead of time how severe this storm would be? Is there not a flood shelter protection plan to save the populace?
> 
> Because you can't rely on the gov't providing "enough" helicopters afterward. That's very bad planning. Us Americans learned that when Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans several years ago.



I don't think it's possible to forecast flash flood.


----------



## Rupee

santro said:


> Because India.. like all wonderful neighbors, tends to be as helpful as possible.. blocking water in drought conditions so that crops rot and releasing it when our canals are already full so that maximum destruction is caused.





Jana said:


> Because Bharat is known for such inhuman acts. You block Pakistani water in Summer when we need it the most and India Push the extra water into Pakistan to flood and Kill Pakistanis. WHY THE HELL OPEN THE EXTRA WATER INTO PAKISTAN DURING MONSOON??????
> 
> NOW SHUT UP and keep stealing water and killing innocent people YOu chunkya followers



before blaming on india please can u provide any link(non-pakistani) which can proof your words.....
however pakistan is suffering from massive flood not due to fault of india,it's your mistake. you can also build dams to contain river water and i never happens. and now you shut up.


----------



## Areesh

OK guys just cut the crap. The thread is about flood victims and it's related news. So remain stick to it. There are other threads where you can discuss such issues. 

I am already frustrated over 1000 of my countrymen killed in this flood so please don't BS on this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Hutchroy

Jana said:


> Because Bharat is known for such inhuman acts. You block Pakistani water in Summer when we need it the most and *India Push the extra water into Pakistan to flood and Kill Pakistanis. WHY THE HELL OPEN THE EXTRA WATER INTO PAKISTAN DURING MONSOON??????*
> 
> NOW SHUT UP and keep stealing water and killing innocent people YOu chunkya followers



*Flood seen a blessing in disguise for Sindh farmers*

Sunday, August 01, 2010
By Shahid Shah

KARACHI: *The expected high-flood in Sindh next week after a gap of 14 years would be a blessing for the parched farmlands and salinity-hit regions, farmers and officials said on Saturday.*

Sindh is expecting high flood next week when more than 700,000 cusecs (cubic feet per second) of water would cross the Gudu Barrage.

* This flood is a blessing in disguise for the farmlands that have become barren due to persistent water shortages, said Mehmood Nawaz Shah, secretary general, Sindh Abadgar Board on Saturday.*

The Indus would flow in full flood after 14 years, he said adding, *this will improve sub-soil water level and even saline wells will be filled with fresh water.*

The provincial authorities are seeking armys help in securing weak embankments, flood management, and if needed evacuation operations, officials said.

The situation is difficult, we were not prepared for that big a flood, Shuja Ahmed Junejo, provincial secretary irrigation told The News on Saturday. We have requested the army to reach the vulnerable points in the province.

Routine preparations for the seasonal floods were in place, but the authorities were not ready for the sudden swell owing to the flash floods descending from Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa, said Junejo.

The authorities have called for the armys help at the embankments to manage the flow of the river at vulnerable embankments.

*There has been no major flood in Indus River for the last 14 years when super flood crossed in 1995.*

In Ghotki district the Qadirpur embankment has been declared dangerous. Emergency has been declared and vacations of employees of the education department have been cancelled. Schools are being evacuated to house the expected displaced people, said an official. Official sources said a maximum flow of between 700,000 cusecs to 800,000 cusecs was expected at Gudu Barrage on August 9.

On Saturday noon inflow of water at Gudu Barrage was recorded at 252,434 cusecs and outflow was 230,911 cusecs. At Sukkur Barrage inflow was recorded at 205,540 cusecs and outflow 157,940 cusecs. Ghulam Mohammad Barrage (Kotri) recorded inflow of 95,685 cusecs and outflow 65,060 cusecs. 

Idrees Rajput, former secretary irrigation, said that the last super flood came in 1995, when 950,000 cusecs water had crossed the Gudu Barrage. Managing that situation was not an issue as there had been another flood in 1992. 

*Since there was almost no water for 14 years, management of this flood is difficult now, he said.* 

Water inflow above 900,000 cusecs is called super flood, which is not arriving this year.

Mehmood Nawaz Shah said Sindh was not expecting much water but the deforestation of riverine areas would make it difficult for the authorities to save the banks. 

*Forests protect from flood, but they have been cut and occupied by the influential people, who would cause damage to the banks, he said.

Only, some isolated pieces might be affected, otherwise it would benefit the whole agriculture, fisheries and wildlife of the province, he said.*


----------



## Huda

Ab To Khud kuch Karna Parhega


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Believe me, I just came back from the scene while spending two days there working as a volunteer with a local NGO but the situation there is horrible, this is not what the media showing it to you. There are probably 10,000 - 20,000 people still missing and 100,000s people are trapped and still waiting for any help even though the Forces are still busy in rescuing the affected people.
 
We distributed some food in these two days but there is an intense need for Clean Drinking Water and the suffered people themselves are asking for Water in the meantime instead food.

Pray for Pakistan in flood crisis and a request to my Countrymen to Please come forward for help to give those miserable people a sign of relief and courage that they are not alone in this disaster, the whole nation is behind them. Please do Come Forward, this is the time to show your true patriotism and unity.

Wohi Mehfooz Rakhay Ga Merey Ghar Ko Balaaon Say,

Jo Barish Main Shajar Say Ghonsla Girnay Nahi Daita...

Inshallah (if Allah wills) we will overcome this disaster too as we did during the earthquake but them people do need help right now, I wish I could get time to take some snaps for you people to show. But please do spread this message among your contacts - *THEY NEED HELP, HELP and HELP*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Huda

The death toll from Pakistan's worst floods in living memory has exceeed 1,100 and rescue workers are struggling to save more than 27,000 people trapped.

Officials on Sunday said that more than 1.5 million people have been affected by the floods, as bloated rivers washed away villages and triggered devastating landslides throughout the northwest of the country.

They warned the death toll could go even higher as rescuers have been unable to access certain areas.

"Aerial monitoring is being conducted, and it has shown that whole villages have washed away, animals have drowned and grain storages have washed away," Latifur Rehman, a spokesman for the Provincial Disaster Management Authority, said.

"The destruction is massive."

Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa, formerly named North West Frontier province, has been worst hit but the flooding has also affected the central Pakistani province of Punjab.

Collapsed bridges

Al Jazeera's Sohail Rahman, reporting from the banks of River Swat in northwestern Pakistan, said damaged bridges were making it difficult to reach people stranded by flood waters.

IN DEPTH


Blog: Water, water all around but not a drop to drink
Video: Pakistan's worst floods
In pictures: Pakistan reels from floods
"Nearly three dozens helicopters are being used by the Pakistani military and the international community trying to help those who have been stranded," he said.

"There are thousands of people on each side of the banks trying to get across to safety. The navy has also arrived."

Officials said about 30,000 troops were involved in rescue efforts.

But some residents in the northwest were becoming increasingly angry with what they said was a lack of government response.

"My son drowned," Sehar Ali Shah, a local resident, told Al Jazeera. "The government is not taking care of us. It has not managed to find any alternative place for us to move to."

Hakimullah Khan, a resident of Charsadda town, told the Associated Press news agency that he has not received any help in tracking down his missing wife and three children.

Makeshift camps

Several camps, offering food and medicine, have been set up in schools and community centres by provincial and relief organisations in Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa province.

The threat of disease raised concerns as some evacuees arrived in camps with fever, diarrhoea and skin problems.

"Our doctors have treated over 600 people just in the last two days and they are seeing a lot of cases of diarrhoea, fever and skin infections," Sonia Cush, the director of emergency response at Save the Children in Washington, DC, told Al Jazeera.


Al Jazeera's Sohail Rahman reports on Pakistan's worst floods in living memory

"We currently have emergency health teams moving around within the affected area treating people who urgently need healthcare, and our priorities are food, clean drinking water, healthcare and hygiene materials to ward off diseases.

"We will be distributing plastic sheeting to build makeshift shelters, but the hard work will only begin once the flood waters start to recede."

Officials from Unicef, the United Nations' children fund, said contaminated flood waters and lack of clean water could increase the risk of the spread of diarrhoeal diseases.

Children under five are especially vulnerable to dehydration from diarrhoea. With more than 40 per cent of the population under 18 years of age, the number of
children affected could be in the hundreds of thousands, they said.

A variety of nations and aid organisations have begun to mobilise a response to the disaster.

The United States announced on Sunday that it would provide Pakistan with $10m in humanitarian assistance.

The floods came after what meteorologists described as an "unprecedented" 30 centimetres of rain fell in just 36 hours. Experts believe the worst of the rainfall is now over, but the extent of the damage is still being assessed. 

Poor weather may also have been a factor in Wednesday's Airblue plane crashthat killed 152 people near the capital, Islamabad.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

I met a Women there (aged 35 - 40) who was in a sort of comma, whose Husband, Father in Law and Four children are sill missing.


----------



## DesiGuy

what Pakistan government is doing on it??


----------



## Huda

DesiGuy said:


> what Pakistan government is doing on it??



visits..


----------



## DesiGuy

huda said:


> visits..





*You are Wrong. *


ISLAMABAD: The Chinese government on Monday decided to provide an emergency humanitarian aid worth 10 million yuan to the Pakistan government to help in its relief efforts in the flood-hit areas.

According to a Spokesman of China&#8217;s embassy in Pakistan, the decision to extend assistance for flood relief and rescue in Pakistan is a reflection of the friendship that the Chinese Government and people have with the Pakistani Government and people.

Meanwhile, Diplomats and staff members of Chinese Embassy in Islamabad voluntarily donated Rs 600,000 to help the flood-affected people in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

The donation was made as a good-will gesture and to express solidarity and sympathy with the affected people.

Chinese Ambassador Liu Jian traveled to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and met the local officials Saturday afternoon.

The Ambassador expressed his condolences to the victims of the flood and his gratitude to the Pakistan government and people for their help in evacuating the flood-stranded Chinese workers and searching for the missing.

Liu handed over the donation and requested that it be immediately passed on to the flood-afflicted people.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | China to provide 10 mn yuan humanitarian aid


EDIT: Zardari really knows how to take a picture.


----------



## raazh

Mods I am just pasting this under many topics so that I could get the maximum awareness, If you can spread this faster some how than please take the lead. if any nuisance, then feel free to delete.

AoA,

Dear Pakistani Brothers and Sisters!

Pakistan is facing one of the worst floods in its recorded history. Hundreds have lost their life, thousands have lost their loved ones and Millions have lost their belongings. People have been forced to live under the sky and hope that some of their fellow country men/women would extend a hand of help and rescue.

While the Nation mourns and suffers this azab/chaos and looks to the Political leaders/admin for some sort of order and rescue, our PPP leaders are planning to have a party in UK and celebrate the begining of, next of kin, Bilawal bhuttos (aka Dictator Family) political career. Thousands of Pounds worth of Tax payers money has already been spent for booking of hotels and halls in UK. Even the recent Bashing of Pakistan by Brit PM has not turned any heads. Our Army officials have canceled the trip on their own initiative. Have our Poitical leaders no shame? Have they no Character? Is there agenda to lead Pakistan to Prosperity or to secure rein of their next Generation? I believe the answer is not hard to judge!

When will we rise up and say enough is enough? This is our Pakistan. Remember, no matter how long you live in foreign land you will never be a gora. period! Doesnt matter if you have a Passport or not. One more false flag operation and you will see automatically which group you blong to. Remember Pakistan is not Bad .. its only us who have handed our land to corrupt thiefs. Pakistan does not need your money, Pakistan needs you! Pakistan needs its sons and its daughters. One generation must sacrifice in order for the next to prosper on a strong foundation. We must protest what is right and what is wrong. We must take what is rightfully ours. 

I would call all my Pakistani brothers and sisters living in or around UK to arrange a protest against Zardari partying in UK. Please call or arrange all your family, friends, colleagues to come forward and protest, throw eggs, shoes on these shameless looters. REMEMBER! Pakistan is yours. You own it! You are responsible for it! Stop looking at others to do your work. Now is the time to let all the Pakistanis know that "WE WILL NOT LET THIS CONTINUE, WE WILL PROTEST AND STOP THESE LOOTERS FROM MAKING FUN OF US" 

I have never been to UK so I dont know where to gather or what Pakistani societies are active in UK. I would welcome your comments on how to arrange this protest. Some one just suggest a place to assemble for this protest. Please pass this to different forums and forward this to all your friends. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

DONATE TODAY-DONATE NOW !!!
Pakistan flood aid: all info for Pakistan, globally to help, for media: Flood in Pakistan - Urgent help needed | Facebook 2 global orgs, so far: California and NY: Hidaya.org: Hidaya Foundation - Home and Edhi Foundation: Contact Edhi Foundation. http://w...ww.islamicreliefusa.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cricketrulez

santro said:


> About 300 people in all of India.. I know.
> I also know that the head of IRSA contacted his counterpart in India to ask him to co-ordinate water release to avoid flash floods in Lower Punjab and Sindh..
> he was rebuffed with a simple "not our problem" line.



May I ask how exactly you know this? Can you quote some independent source for verification?

India might be able to help if it has ways to divert all this excess flood water. Perhaps india should start building the necessary infrastructure to divert the water to help pakistan out of tough spots like this.


----------



## fawwaxs

*General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of Army Staff talking with stranded people during visit to flood affected areas of KPK. (01-8-2010)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan&#8217;s Flash Floods May Have Killed 3,000 People*

Aug. 1 (Bloomberg) -- As many as 3,000 people may have died in flash floods that devastated northwestern Pakistan after heavy rains and affected almost a million people.

&#8220;The death toll could go as high as 3,000 because the level of destruction has been so great,&#8221; Mujahid Khan, chief spokesman for Edhi rescue service, said by telephone from Peshawar yesterday.

The death toll currently stands at 1,025, Khan said today. The flood disaster follows the deaths of 152 people when a plane crashed in heavy rain near the capital, Islamabad, on July 28. Homes and bridges have collapsed in the rain, live electric wires have fallen into the waters and families have been swept away in the floods while food supplies for survivors dwindle.

&#8220;We can see people drowning but we can&#8217;t go into the water because of its high pressure,&#8221; Khan said two days ago. &#8220;The relief efforts of everyone combined is only 5 percent of what&#8217;s required.&#8221;

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani, who toured the stricken province by air, ordered the government provide food to people at safe locations. The United Nations said two days ago that almost a million people had been affected by the floods.

Southern Province

Floods may reach the southern province of Sindh within the next few days, Information Minister Sumsam Bokhari told a news conference in Islamabad yesterday. The Sindh government has ordered residents along the banks of the River Indus to be evacuated.

Army troops equipped with life jackets, motorboats and heavy rafts were called in yesterday to help move families to safety, according to a statement on the military&#8217;s website.

Pakistani television channels showed images of people on flooded roads grabbing wreckage to keep from being swept away, drowning goats and buffalo, and makeshift boats.

&#8220;All the houses in my village have been destroyed and now it&#8217;s simply a fight for survival,&#8221; Mehmood Khan, a tribal elder, said by telephone from Wana, South Waziristan, on July 30. &#8220;Food supplies have started to run out. We haven&#8217;t eaten in 48 hours and the scant food supplies we saved for women and children may not last long.&#8221;

U.K. charity Oxfam said the flood may be Pakistan&#8217;s worst for 35 years. &#8220;People in the flood&#8217;s wake were already desperately poor and what little possessions they had have been washed away,&#8221; said Jane Cocking, Oxfam&#8217;s humanitarian director. The charity said it was considering a &#8220;sizable aid package.&#8221;

The districts of Nowshera, Charsadda, Peshawar, Swat, and Lower Dir are the worst affected, according to the government.

The first spell of the monsoon started on July 22 and affected the western province of Baluchistan, according to the National Disaster Management Agency in Islamabad.


----------



## fawwaxs

*In this Tragic Movement Our very Own People Need us. Please Come forward and Support your Countrymen Those who have lost their families, Lands, Houses in flood.
*
Contact Edhi Foundation


----------



## Trisonics

This is so sad  why can't the south Asian countries have a disaster relief policy where they can help each other out during such calamities. Money, food, relief, medicines, equipment must be shared during such crisis.


----------



## Hyde

i think this should have been posted in its dedicated thread of "Flood in Pakistan 1000+ peoples dead" something like that.

UK has also given $10m in aid

==============

*US pledges $10m in aid for flood-hit areas*
Updated at: 2234 PST, Sunday, August 01, 2010
US pledges $10m in aid for flood-hit areas ISLAMABAD: The United States is rushing helicopters, boats, bridges, water units and other supplies to flood-hit Pakistan as part of an initial 10 million dollars aid pledge.

"The Pakistani people are friends and partners, and the United States is standing with them as the tragic human toll mounts from flooding in northwest Pakistan," Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said in a statement on Sunday.

More than 1100 people have been killed by monsoon rains, flash floods and landslides in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and at least another 47 have died in Pakistani-administered Kashmir, officials say.

More than 1.5 million people have been affected, with thousands of homes and vast areas of farmland destroyed in a region of Pakistan reeling from years of extremist bloodshed.

"Our thoughts and prayers are with all those who have lost loved ones or have been displaced from their homes -- and we are taking action to help," said Clinton. "Our embassy in Islamabad is coordinating closely with Pakistani authorities to support rescue and relief efforts.

"And we will work closely with the government of Pakistan to ensure aid reaches those people who need it most. I have seen first-hand the strength and resilience of the Pakistani people and I know they will come through this tragedy with determination and compassion."

Source: US pledges $10m in aid for flood-hit areas - GEO.tv


----------



## Solomon2

fawwaxs said:


> General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Chief of Army Staff talking with stranded people during visit to flood affected areas of KPK.


Any other political types saying or doing anything useful while Zardari is busy touring Paris? Nawaz? Mushy?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Solomon2 said:


> Any other political types saying or doing anything useful while Zardari is busy touring Paris? Nawaz? Mushy?



Usual blame game!


----------



## Ras

santro said:


> Because India.. like all wonderful neighbors, tends to be as helpful as possible.. blocking water in drought conditions so that crops rot and releasing it when our canals are already full so that maximum destruction is caused.



Perhaps India needs to release water to prevent floods in her own area.
The answer is dams on the Pakistani side which can control the water regardless of what India does upstream.


----------



## sparklingway

*PM sets up flood relief fund*​
Monday, August 02, 2010
_Ready to talk to all Baloch leaders; asks party leaders to get ready for reopening of ZAB murder case_​
By Faizan Bangash

LAHORE: *Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani on Sunday announced setting up of a Flood Relief Fund and directed the federal cabinet members to donate one months salary to it.*

*He also directed all federal government officers in Grade-17 to donate one-day salary for the flood victims. *He asked the federal ministers to visit the flood-hit areas.Addressing a gathering of party leaders from five districts of Lahore division at the Governors House here on Sunday, Gilani focussed on Balochistan issues, floods and the reconciliation process among political parties.

The prime minister showed his willingness to hold a dialogue with the Baloch leaders living in exile, and also advised the party leaders to form a team of lawyers to reopen the Zulfikar Ali Bhutto (ZAB) murder case in the Supreme Court.

The meeting that continued for over two hours turned into an open court of the party workers, who kept complaining against the Pakistan Muslim Leagues attitude towards the PPP and apathy of the federal government officials. The PM, however, urged the party activists to pay attention to relief activities in the flood-hit areas and set up camps for sending relief items to the affected people.

Responding to a complaint made by PPP Punjab Acting President Samiullah Khan, the PM assured him strict action would be taken against inefficient officials working in the federal government departments. Sources said Sami had complained about Lesco, Sui Gas and Railways officials for their cold response to the party Jialas.

About lack of development works in Lahore districts by the PML-N led provincial government, the PM asked the members to provide him details of development schemes after consulting the local organisations and MPs.

The PM said the Hepatitis programme under his supervision was being implemented across the country and doctors in the party must help the government make an effective strategy in this regard.

The party activists asked Prime Minister Gilani to pay special attention to making the party stronger in the Punjab. The PM, however, said strengthening the Federation and all other institutions was necessary. He said the PPP was the largest political party of Pakistan, having firm roots in all the units of the federation. He directed Minister for Interior Rehman Malik to hold thorough investigation into the murder case of Benazir Bhutto and make the report public.

The meeting was attended by PPP General Secretary Senator Jehangir Badar, Governor Salmaan Taseer, Senior Minister Raja Riaz, and various other party leaders.

APP adds: A resolution was unanimously passed in the consultative meeting of the Organisation of Pakistan Peoples Party, Lahore division, reposing full confidence in the leadership of President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani.

Meanwhile, the prime minister, while talking to Ms Carmilla Conroy, the US Consul General in Lahore, who made a courtesy call on the prime minister here at the Governors House, said that people-to-people contacts and exchange of parliamentary delegations could further strengthen the long-term strategic relations between the US and Pakistan.These contacts, he added, supplement and strengthen the basis for high level visits and promote a better understanding of each others point of view.

The prime minister said that Pakistan, as a frontline state against terrorism, had made huge sacrifices in terms of human life and economy. The action taken by Pakistan against the militants and terrorists in border areas and elsewhere have to be supplemented by development work, educational facilities and economic opportunities. Delay in this regard will lead to poverty and illiteracy, which are major causes of extremism, he added.

US Consul General Ms Carmilla Conroy thanked the prime minister for meeting her despite his busy schedule. She briefed the prime minister on the functioning of the US Consulate in Lahore and recent expansion of the trade section. She said she had observed that despite challenges, the political and economic situation in Pakistan was improving. She also mentioned that during her visit to different areas, she had seen a lot of development taking place.


----------



## sparklingway

*Troops move in as flood threat looms in Sindh*​
Monday, August 02, 2010

By Imtiaz Ali

Karachi:* The Sindh government has imposed Section 144 to forcibly evacuate people from the Katcha areas, while troops have been deployed in the vulnerable areas on Sunday morning as the flood rescue operation comes into full swing. *The Managing Director of Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA), Mohammed Salih Farooqui, told The News on Sunday that Section 144 had been imposed to ensure that the people complied with the evacuation orders. He said the government would ensure 100 per cent evacuation. To a question, he said the flood was likely to affect over 200,000 people in upper Sindh. Farooqui said that 80 villages in Larkana and 20 to 22 in Sukkur, Kashmore, Ghotki and Shikarpur were likely to be affected. He said children, women and elders were being shifted to safer places but some youngsters were showing reluctance in moving out.

*This is because the people are not moving from the high-risk areas:-*

*The waters moving, but not these people*​
KARACHI: *Villagers in Sukkur and Khairpur districts have refused to move in to camps set up by the administration as flooding is expected in these two districts.
*
It is expected that flooding is likely to cause damage three Khairpur tehsils, said Zahoor Solangi, from Kotpul, tehsil Kingri. The condition of the canals is worrying as otherwise [when the water is at normal levels] breaches develop. He felt that the irrigation department should have realised this earlier.

*A villager from Faiz Mohammad Bindo, Yaqoob Narejo, told The Express Tribune that the entire village was on high alert but people were just not willing to leave their homes and livestock. Where would we go because the administration hasnt given us shelter? he said. What is going to happen to our livestock? We fear the cattle will not survive the flood.*

The main canals from Sukkur connecting to Khairpurs tehsils Kingri, Khairpur and Gambat are at more risk. The canals running as a main artery to agricutural land in these areas are Faiz Wah, Rohri Canal, Abul Wah and Mir Wah. Nara canal is closed these days but if the water flow increases there would be major destruction. There have been several breaches in the Nara canal in the last six months, revealed Mohammad Ibrahim Katohar. Now if the irrigation department plans to open it [to ease divert the floodwaters] then no one will survive.

Shaukat Seelro of Waris Gambhir village in union council Meher Veesar was wondering why nothing had been done to evacuate people. According to him, several villages, from Sukkur to Shal Dhani, Piryalo in Khairpur and connecting the two rivers in the remote areas of Khairpur, were at risk. Part of his worry was based on the fact that the Faiz Wah bank had just developed a breach recently. The irrigation engineer had been informed but only temporary measures were taken. If this is the situation of the banks, then only God can help us, he said. People here were not bothered by the floods. They were sitting at the hotels chatting with each other.

This fear is echoed by the experts. One irrigation contractor told The Express Tribune that the condition of the canals was so bad that in a single month there had been two major breaches, one of them in Thari Mir Wah. He held elected representatives and government functionaries responsible as they had been eliminating trees from the banks of the canals. This is also going to be one big factor if the canals overflow because trees provide protection, he said. He claimed that 300,000 cusecs had passed on Sunday alone and Sukkur, Khairpur and Naushero Feroze will be badly hit.

Growers in Gambat are nervous too. I have personally requested villagers and people from my contituency to move to safer areas and cooperate with the administration, said MPA Naeem Kharal from Gambat. The response I received was negative as people complained that the entire village cannot be accomodated in one governement school building with four rooms.

Even he pointed out a recent breach in the Abul Wah canal for which hundreds of villagers had to be evacuated. The administration wasnt able to manage then. Now we are talking about hundred and thousands of people, he said.

For its part, the administration has declared four bunds or gateways sensitive  Razi Dero, Ripri, Pulra Jageer and Fareedabad.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 2nd, 2010.


----------



## sparklingway

*Diseases break out as flood toll mounts to 1,400*​
Monday, August 02, 2010

ISLAMABAD/PESHAWAR: *The death toll from the countrys worst floods in living memory topped 1,400 on Sunday, as outbreak of water-borne disease emerged and penniless survivors sought refuge from the raging ********.*

The floods have killed more than 1,100 people in different parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and affected over 1.5 million, Mian Iftikhar Hussain, Information Minister for the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told AFP.

This is the worst flood in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the countrys history, said the minister. At least 713 people died in Peshawar, Nowshera and Charsadda while the death toll in Shangla and Swat districts is over 300, he added.

A senior official at the provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) confirmed the toll. Massive devastation has been reported in Swat and Shangla, where link bridges and thousands of houses were washed away.

Eleven members of the same family were killed when the roof of their houses collapsed in Kabal area of Dardial. The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been the worst hit in the recent flooding, as 90 highways were damaged, 58 big thoroughfares were closed for traffic, while 104 people are still unaccounted for.

Hundreds of survivors sought shelter in schools in Peshawar and in Muzaffarabad after escaping the floods with children on their backs. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has waived all provincial taxes, the Punjab lifted agricultural tax and Balochistan announced to write off all agri-loans, private news channel reported on Sunday.

Similar devastation triggered by driving rains and subsequent flooding, is in full swing in the Punjab, Balochistan, Gilgit-Baltistan and Azad Kashmir, where 494 people were killed, raising the overall death toll in the country.

China, which has also been hit by severe flooding, announced a 10 million yuan (1.5 million dollar) donation, according to the official Xinhua news agency, which cited a government website.

More than 300 people hit by floods rallied in Peshawar on Sunday, chanting slogans against the provincial government for not providing them with adequate shelter, an AFP reporter witnessed.

I had built a two-room house on the outskirts of Peshawar with my hard-earned money but I lost it in the floods, said 53-year-old labourer Ejaz Khan, who joined the rally. The government is not helping us... the school building where I sheltered is packed with people, with no adequate arrangement for food and medicine, Khan told AFP.

Waseyullah, 33, said his two brothers had worked as labourers in Saudi Arabia for the money with which he had built the small furniture factory he lost in the floods. I expect the provincial government to help me financially to rebuild this factory, he added.

More than 3,700 houses have been swept away by the floods in the country and the number of people made homeless is rising, said the KP information minister. Our rescue teams are also trying to extricate some 1,500 tourists who are stranded in the Kalam and Behrain towns of Swat district, he said.

We are also getting confirmation of reports about an outbreak of cholera in some areas of Swat, Hussain added. The Army said it had sent boats and helicopters to rescue the stranded people and its engineers were trying to open more roads and divert swollen rivers.In Azad Kashmir, officials said Army helicopters had been urgently requested in the worst-hit Neelam valley.

It has been cut off from the rest of Kashmir and we still dont know how many people were killed, injured and displaced there, State Disaster Management Authority chief Farooq Niaz said.

Manuel Bessler, head of the UNs Office for the Coordination for Humanitarian Assistance in Pakistan, said communications had broken down in areas across the northwest. We have a planning figure of one million people affected directly by the floods, he told the BBC.

However, authorities said they had repaired a damaged portion of the Islamabad-Peshawar motorway to restore the northwest regions road links with the rest of Pakistan. Disastrous flash floods trigged by torrential rains also badly affected over 0.2 million people in Barkhan, Kohlu, Sibi and Naseerabad districts.

On Sunday, relief activities continued in affected areas, however, there is a dire need to take relief steps on war footing basis. Minister for Sports Mir Shahnawaz Marri has revealed that 10 villages of Kohlu had been completely washed away by flash floods, while 29 others were badly affected.

According to a statement issued here on Sunday, he emphasised the need to issue six-month ration cards to affected people instead asking them to queue for getting food. According to sources of the Provincial Disaster Management Authority, flash floods washed away hundreds of houses, schools, hospitals, link brigs and roads. Dozens of persons had lost their life in recent flash floods in Balochistan, sources maintained.

Presently, thousands of people were sitting under open sky as their houses had been washed away.It was also learnt that due to lack of funds, district administrations had failed in providing relief to all affected people. Meanwhile, Pakistan Army contingents have been despatched to vulnerable areas of Sindh following a formal request from government of Sindh in view of the impending flood.

Pakistan Air Force continued the relief operations on the fourth day in the flood affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkwa. C-130 aircraft have transported more than 500 stranded people, including six foreigners, from Gilgit and Skardu. C-130 sorties continued to arrive at PAF Base, Peshawar, and PAF Academy, Risalpur, carrying relief goods, which included rations and mineral water, says a press release.

Pakistan Navy Search and Rescue (SAR) Operation MADAD in flood hit areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is also continuing for the fourth day. Pakistan Navy SAR teams have been augmented with two additional SSG(N) / Marine teams along with requisite equipment from Karachi. Pakistan Navy SAR teams, after completing rescue operation in Charsadda area, has been reassigned to Nowshera Kalan region. Reportedly, 5,000 personnel were stranded in the area. Due to continuous day and night extensive flood relief operations, despite experiencing technical/ logistic problems, the PN personnel have so far rescued over 2000 personnel from Nowshera Kalan, says a press release.


----------



## sparklingway

*Floods pushed KP back by 50 years, claims Hoti*​
Monday, August 02, 2010
By Khalid Kheshgi

PESHAWAR: *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Ameer Haider Hoti said here Sunday that his government might divert the entire Annual Development Programme (ADP) to reconstruction and rehabilitation works if the international community and federal government failed to help the province in the crisis caused by torrential rains and unprecedented floods.
*
After taking aerial view of the flood-affected areas in Nowshera, Charsadda and Malakand division and meeting people in upper parts of Swat, the chief minister told members of the media that the infrastructure including roads and bridges in Swat and Shangla districts and Malakand Agency had been washed away by the floodwater.

Seeing the destruction in Swats Kalam and Madyan and parts of Malakand division, one can say that the recent rains and floods caused more devastation in these areas compared to other districts of the province, he said, adding that from Chakdarra to Kalam all the bridges on river Swat had been washed away while from Fatehpur onward to Kalam there was no sign of the road.

He said the devastating flood and rains had pushed back the province by 50 years due to damage to roads infrastructure, canal network, electricity system and water supply schemes.

The chief minister said the present crisis caused by rains and floods was 10 times higher than the IDPs crisis, which the provincial government with support of people had bravely faced. He asked the general public and well-off persons to help the displaced and affected people in their respective areas.

This is such a big problem that a provincial government cannot not handle or overcome it due to financial restrains. However, we will do whatever is possible to help the affected people, he said, appealing to international community and federal government to bail them out from the present crisis.

The chief minister said with the demolition of Munda Headworks the entire irrigation system in the downcountry would be affected as thousands of acres of land in Mardan, Charsadda, Swabi and Nowshera districts were being irrigated by this irrigation system.

Flanked by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain, the chief minister said that rescue operation in Charsadda had been completed and thousands of stranded people were evacuated and relief activities launched.

About Nowshera district, the chief minister said the rescue teams would evacuate the stranded people in Nowshera Kalan and Mohib Banda. He said the army and navy rescue teams had shifted thousands of people in helicopters and motorboats to safe places.

Our first priority is to rescue and save the lives of people and then to provide them relief, he said, adding that after assessment of the losses the rehabilitation and reconstruction process would be launched.

The chief minister also announced Rs300,000 each as compensation for those who died in the rains and flood. This is the least we can do for the bereaved families, he remarked.The chief minister said that it would be premature to provide the exact figure of the losses. He, however, said the financial losses to the individuals would be in billions.

The chief minister also announced Rs250 million for Swat and Shangla districts for rescue and relief operation while Rs80 million had already been released to Charsadda and Nowshera districts.

Admitting his governments failure to evacuate the stranded people in time, he said the provincial government was short of resources and the machinery required for rescue and evacuation.


*Over 100 relief camps set up in flood-hit areas*​Monday, August 02, 2010
By Tauseef-ur-Rahman

PESHAWAR: The Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) and the administration of the flood-affected districts continued rescue and relief activities on Sunday by establishing over 100 relief camps in various areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Most camps were established in government schools while buildings of private schools and other buildings were also used for the purpose. In Peshawar, six camps were established where 5,000 displaced persons were accommodated while in Charsadda district 93 camps were set up for 25,000 affected people.
*
In Nowshera district, 32 relief camps for 2,500 affected people and in Swat five camps for 2,250 people were established where flood affected people were accommodated. Adnan Khan, spokesman for the PDMA, told The News the authority was actively involved in relief activities in the affected districts. He said the authority had sent food packets to various districts including Tank, Dera Ismail Khan, Lakki Marwat, Kohistan, Peshawar, Dir Lower, Malakand Agency and Shangla. He said one food packet covered needs of one family of eight members for one month.*

*CM sets up relief fund with one month salary of PML-N MPs*​Monday, August 02, 2010
By our correspondent

LAHORE: Chief Minister Mian Shahbaz Sharif has directed the authorities concerned to declare all flood-affected areas as calamity-stricken and waive off agriculture and revenue taxes and water charges there.

*He also announced setting up of a special fund for the relief of flood-affectees in which all the members of the cabinet, MNAs and MPAs, belonging to the Pakistan Muslim League-N, would donate their one-month salary whereas officers of BPS-17 and above would donate their two-day salary and officials from BPS-5 to BPS-16 their one-day salary. The government officials from BPS-1 to BPS-4 would be exempt from donation.*

The CM was presiding over a meeting held to review the flood situation and relief activities at the Lahore airport before his departure for the visit to the flood-affected areas here on Sunday.

Shahbaz said no effort would be spared for the relief of the flood affectees. He ordered a complete survey of all the flood-affected areas and the affectees would be compensated after assessing the loss of crops and properties in the light of the survey.


----------



## sparklingway

*Rivers breach century-old record*​By Khaleeq Kiani
Monday, 02 Aug, 2010

ISLAMABAD: *An almost 110-year-old record of river flow was broken when 1.034 million cusecs of water passed the Chashma barrage on Sunday afternoon.
*
The flood has played havoc with lives and property in upstream Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab.

An irrigation expert told Dawn that the highest flow recorded previously at the point was in 1901 when it reached about 900,000 cusecs. A large part of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had been affected at that time as well. The authorities do not have any dependable data for years before 1901.

*The biggest-ever flood in Pakistans history was recorded at about 4pm on Sunday when 1,034,000 cusecs crossed Chashma, an official said. The flows then started to recede and fell to 967,000 cusecs by 8pm.*

In 1976, the flows at Chashma had touched 750,000 cusecs.

*The countrys highest flood-related human loss was 1,008 deaths recorded in 1992. Most of the losses were caused by the Jhelum and Chenab rivers in Azad Kashmir and Punjab.*

The loss of lives this season might have already breached the 1992 level, an official said, referring to statements by different sources.

The official said the authorities in Sindh had been warned of an extraordinarily dangerous situation in areas adjoining Sukkur and Guddu barrages and their catchments, commonly known as the katcha region, because of rising flows.

He said the provincial government had been asked to remove people from the katcha areas of Sukkur and Guddu to avoid any big loss.

He said the Guddu barrage was currently in low flood with 255,000 cusecs and would experience medium flood on Monday with up to 400,000 cusecs.

The flows at Attock-Khairabad remained in the exceptionally high range at 740,000 cusecs in the evening, followed by 750,000 cusecs at Taunsa which were forecast to go up to 900,000 cusecs.

*The official said that head-regulators at Thal canal were in danger and irrigation authorities were trying to protect it.*

The flows in Indus at Kalabagh were exceptionally high with 840,000 cusecs but had dropped at Tarbela to 370,000 cusecs.

The Jhelum inflows at Mangla also normalised to about 150,000 cusecs.

Intikhab Hanif adds from Lahore: A fresh monsoon low is expected to enter the country on Monday night and result in low-to-moderate rain with isolated heavy falls in Sindh, south Punjab and parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa over the next two days.

The Flood Forecasting Division (FFD) forecast on Sunday that the system might cause problems in lower Sindh by the time the peak of exceptionally high Indus flood reaches there.

It said the Indus was likely to attain a high flood level at Guddu on Tuesday and exceptionally high on Aug 6.

*The river is likely to attain a high flood level at Sukkur on Aug 4 and exceptionally high level on Aug 7.*

Riverine and low-lying areas of the districts of Ghotki, Sukkur, Larkana, Nawabshah, Hyderabad and Naushehro Feroze may be affected.

*The FFD said that on Sunday the river Jhelum at Rasul and Kabul at Nowshera were in high flood.*

The Indus at Sukkur and the Chenab at Marala were in low flood.

Over the past 24 hours, moisture from the Arabian Sea generated rain in some cities.

Sialkot received 124mm of rainfall, Jhelum 36mm, Lahore downtown 25mm and Upper Mall 7mm, Palku 68mm, Kund 62mm, Kotli 37mm, Badin 14mm, Zhob 8mm, Serai Alamgir 5mm and Bahawalpur and Murree 4mm.The FFD forecast scattered rain over Punjab, northeast Balochistan, southeast Sindh and Kashmir over the next 24 hours. Isolated rain was forecast in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Gilgit-Baltistan. The Met office forecast light rain in Lahore.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Flood toll tops 1,100 as cholera emerges *







PESHAWAR: The death toll from Pakistan's worst floods in living memory stood at over 1,100 on Monday, with water-borne disease emerging as a threat to survivors.

More than 1.5 million people have been affected by flash floods and landslides brought on by monsoon rain in the northwest province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Pakistani-administered Kashmir, officials said.

&#8220;The floods have killed more than 1,100 people in different parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and affected over 1.5 million,&#8221; Mian Iftikhar Hussain, the province's information minister, told AFP.

&#8220;We are receiving information about the loss of life and property caused by the floods all over the province,&#8221; he said, adding that he feared the death toll could rise.

A senior official at the provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) confirmed the toll.

Hussain said more than 3,700 homes had been swept away and the number of people made homeless was mounting.

Hundreds of survivors sought shelter in schools in Peshawar and Muzaffarabad after escaping the floods with children on their backs.

The US government has announced an initial 10-million-dollar aid pledge and has rushed helicopters and boats to Pakistan.

China, which has also been hit by severe flooding, announced a 10 million yuan donation, according to the Xinhua news agency.

Hussain said rescue teams were trying to reach 1,500 tourists stranded in Swat district.

&#8220;We are also getting confirmation of reports about an outbreak of cholera in some areas of Swat,&#8221; he said.

The Pakistan Air Force (PAF) said it had airlifted more than 500 stranded people, including six foreigners, as part of relief operations and was carrying out reconnaissance missions to assess the damage to infrastructure.

Television footage and photographs taken from helicopters showed people clinging to the walls and rooftops of damaged houses as water rushed through villages.

The country&#8217;s weather bureau said the northwest had been hit by an &#8220;unprecedented&#8221; 312 millimetres of rain in 36 hours.

More than 300 people affected by the floods rallied in Peshawar on Sunday, chanting slogans criticising the provincial government for not providing them with adequate shelter.

&#8220;I had built a two-room house on the outskirts of Peshawar with my hard-earned money but I lost it in the floods,&#8221; said 53-year-old labourer Ejaz Khan, who joined the rally.

&#8220;The government is not helping us... the school building where I sheltered is packed with people, with no adequate arrangement for food and medicine,&#8221; Khan told AFP.


----------



## fawwaxs

*More than 300,000 displaced in Layyah *

LAYYAH: More than 300,000 people were displaced when the Indus in high flood devastated an area of about 1,200 square kilometres here on Sunday.

More than one million cusecs of water passing through the river washed away about 12,000 houses, ravaged 82 revenue estates and destroyed standing crops on 250,000 acres.

The flood threatened Layyah city&#8217;s more than 200,000 residents and put huge pressure on the newly constructed 2km-long Kukranwala Bund.

In Muzaffargarh, about 4,000 people were marooned in the flooded area of Dera Din Pannah near Taunsa Barrage.

In Mianwali, engineers of the irrigation department were struggling to plug a breach on the left embankment of the Indus which had been blown up on Thursday night to save the Jinnah Barrage. The breach has inundated a vast area in the town of Daudkhel.


----------



## Dance

This is really horrible, first we have to deal with suicide bombings/ bombs in general and now Pakistan is a full out disaster zone


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

*UN chief &#8216;deeply saddened&#8217; by flood deaths in Pakistan *

UNITED NATIONS: UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon was &#8220;deeply saddened&#8221; by the rising death toll from floods in Pakistan and promised more UN assistance to the suffering population, a UN official said late Sunday.

&#8220;The secretary-general is deeply saddened by the significant loss of lives, livelihoods, and infrastructure in Pakistan, following the recent heavy monsoon rains that have caused the worst floods in the last 80 years, affecting more than one million people,&#8221; a spokesman for Ban said in a statement.

The death toll from Pakistan's worst floods in living memory stood at over 1,000 on Monday, with water-borne disease emerging as a threat to survivors.

More than 1.5 million people have been affected by flash floods and landslides brought on by monsoon rain in the northwest province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Pakistani-administered Kashmir, officials said.

Ban also reiterated the full commitment of the United Nations to &#8220;meeting the humanitarian needs of the population affected.&#8221;

In addition to the aid the United Nations is already providing, the secretary-general authorised the disbursement of up to 10 million dollars from an emergency response fund to help address the needs of the population, the spokesman said.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Raghu

Jana said:


> Because Bharat is known for such inhuman acts. You block Pakistani water in Summer when we need it the most and India Push the extra water into Pakistan to flood and Kill Pakistanis. WHY THE HELL OPEN THE EXTRA WATER INTO PAKISTAN DURING MONSOON??????
> 
> NOW SHUT UP and keep stealing water and killing innocent people YOu chunkya followers



All u can do is rant and spread false BS even in the time of crisis in ur country.

I'm sure u know the real reason of flooding in NWFP ,but it hardlly matters when only thing u and ur ilk know how to spill venom against India.



> *The floods came after what meteorologists described as an "unprecedented" 30 centimetres of rain fell in just 36 hours. Experts believe the worst of the rainfall is now over, but the extent of the damage is still being assessed.*
> 
> Death toll rises in Pakistan floods - CENTRAL/S. ASIA - Al Jazeera English


----------



## heavystorm

From 5 2010 to 7 26 2010 , there were 700 Chinese people die and the direct economic lost over 52.5 billion RMB because of the flood which is flooding in over 20 provinces and 0.12 billion people fall into disaster. Over 500 thousand houses were damaged. 

How terrible it is!

Now we know Pakistan have to fight against with the flood too. We know that 1400 Pakistai have lost their lives. Chinese feel like what Pakistani feel. I am sure that if China had no flood, China would have supported Pakistan, however, we Chinese don't have enough materials to support ourselves.

In China, there are millions of people lost their houses, thier families, their farm and cars. Hundreds of villages were buried by earth and stones. 

*PLA soldiers are fighting flood and saving people as well as what Pakistan Army doing. This is a war, we have common enemy-flood, I believe that we will win! *


----------



## nahiaali33

Due to heavey monsoon rains in Pakistan 1400 People are dead about half of the Pakistan is under flood. Millions 

of people need help. They have no food and shelter. Please create awareness and try to help 

these needy people. You can give your suggestions to us at info@forumpakistan.com , your 

little help can save a life.


A message from Pakistani Forum Desi Forums Pakistan Gupshup Lollywood movies Online TV Dramas Films Songs , we request all the charity organization in the 

world to come in Pakistan and help in this hour of need.

Thanks.


----------



## AliFarooq

guys is there a way i can donate online?


----------



## fawwaxs

AliFarooq said:


> guys is there a way i can donate online?



Contact Edhi Foundation

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

* 40 villages swamped, as Taunsa Barrage surges*

TAUNSA: The water level is persistently rising at Tausan Barrage, inundating over 40 localities in district Taunsa raising the number of total deluged villages and localities to over 200, Geo News reported Monday.

Section-144 has been put in place in Rahim Yar Khan in view of potential threat of flooding in the area.

The relief and rescue activities by the Pak Army are afoot to winch to safety the people stranded in flood tide. In Chhatro, flooding has left several families marooned. Pak Army&#8217;s operation to rescue them is on the go.

150 people riding a boat at Kotla Mirani in Indus River, has not been rescued thus far. The flood tide is heading from Taunsa towards Dera Ghazi Khan, where the administration began evacuating the people living on riverbank.

Meantime, Taunsa Barrage in Kot Addu tehsil of Muzaffargarh is witnessing flooding with high tide.

According to Irrigation Department, the embankments of the Barrage are being constantly supervised, where the raise in water level caused to surge water level in Layyah&#8217;s F North Bund by one foot.

According to DCO Layyah Javed Iqbal, Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has provided a helicopter to inspect the affected areas.

According to DCO Rahim Yar Khan, the city is under imminent hazard of being inundated as Taunsa Barrage is persistently rising, adding Section-144 has been put in place in Rahim Yar Khan in view of potential threat of flooding.

He said a tide of 800,000 cusecs of water is raging through Chachran Sharif and the administration has been alerted.

The DCO said the people who are adamant in staying back in the flooded areas, would be forced out from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

* Donate To For the Flood Victims!*


*Organizations in Pakistan:*

Pakistan Red Crescent Society

Contact Edhi Foundation

::Al-Khidmat Foundation Pakistan

http://www.islamicreliefusa.org/donate%22


*International Organizations:*

https://www.irw.org/donate_now/

UNHCR Emergency

Muslim Hands - Donate &#187; Make an Online Donation


----------



## fawwaxs

SWAT: FLASH FLOODS WASH AWAY 338 HOUSES, 180 SHOPS, 25 HOTELS:44 PEOPLE CONFIRMED DEAD IN LOWER SWAT MAJOR GENERAL ASHFAQ NADEEM


----------



## Huda

capital talk in noshera 

Capital Talk - 1st August 2010 Video - Pakistan Videos, News Videos, Politics, Business, Showbiz, Cricket, Pakistan Tube | OnePakistan.com Videos


----------



## khurasaan1

fawwaxs said:


> SWAT: FLASH FLOODS WASH AWAY 338 HOUSES, 180 SHOPS, 25 HOTELS:44 PEOPLE CONFIRMED DEAD IN LOWER SWAT MAJOR GENERAL ASHFAQ NADEEM



Allah(SBWT) ka azaab hah bhai. Logoon ko taubah karni chaihah. Lagta hah Allah(SBWT) Swat keh loogon seh naraaz hah. First TTP and now flood. amazing guyz ,amazing. Astaghfarullah..


----------



## Patriot

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah(SBWT) ka azaab hah bhai. Logoon ko taubah karni chaihah. Lagta hah Allah(SBWT) Swat keh loogon seh naraaz hah. First TTP and now flood. amazing guyz ,amazing. Astaghfarullah..


Man you people still have this mentality.Don't do any work and blame it all on Allah azab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah(SBWT) ka azaab hah bhai. Logoon ko taubah karni chaihah. Lagta hah Allah(SBWT) Swat keh loogon seh naraaz hah. First TTP and now flood. amazing guyz ,amazing. Astaghfarullah..



Nothing amazing about trekking 20 odd miles in highly infected water with your salvaged belongings tied to your back or the humiliating and gut wrenching task of retrieving the bloated remains of your loved ones from the delude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Patriot said:


> Man you people still have this mentality.Don't do any work and blame it all on Allah azab.



Agar aap ko nehi hah yaqeen to ...abhi aap per UK mein bhi aa jayey gaa...pher kyaa karoo gay...?
Its not the matter of work....why Pharoah was drowned in water/river alongwith his army?
Maybe he was not doing any work, as u meant above?
why the Qaum of Noha was drowned in water?
maybe they didnt even do no work bro?
Lets not to be sarcastic bro..
Whatever I felt I put on comments...
whenever pplz do mistakes they get punishment from Allah(SBWT).
They know who pass through azaab...if they did something wrong or no..
Once I read surat Qahaf in Quran "Qissa Hazrat Musa(PBUP) vs Hazrat Khizr for the "knowledge of Ladunni". That explained me a lot of stuff happening around the world. Showed me some many secrets of Allah(SBWT). Alhamdolillah.
believe me ask from these pplz directly they will tell u the same thing that this is azaab for our sins ( dont even listen to me).
sometimes Allah(SBWT) gives a small punishment to relieve from a Big one in future.
just my 2 cents bro
I apologized if i say something wrong or hurt ure feelings.
peace


----------



## khurasaan1

Patriot said:


> Man you people still have this mentality.Don't do any work and blame it all on Allah azab.



If u dont even believe then i will tell u the true story about the incidents happening in SWAT .
Once my friend from Lahore went on tour went to SWAT in Mingora city. As soon as they landed there in the bus station . As these were punjabis and looking wealthy too. Some old man(a pim) approached my friend and asked him if he need a girl for night for 50Rs.He was insisting him to have one . The old man said this the buisiness of poor families in swat to make living. He told him enjoy good time with the beautiful ladies of Swat in ure tour. This happend mostly to so many pplz visiting from Punjab and Sind not especially from NWFP.
That was like 10 years ago.The most of the hotels were running just on this business.
Mingora, Kalaam , Bahrain and Madyin are famous for this kind of buisiness in Swat division.
So tell me what Allah(SBWT) will do to these pplz love them or bury them underground?
I was wondering why Allah(SBWT) waited for so long maybe that is his hikmat how to do, when to do and why to do?
I never blame Allah(SBWT) , whatever he do , he do the right thing Alhamdolillah.
I can even provide u the ph no of my friend , U can make sure if Im not telling a lie or something else.
Sorry to disturb ure peace again..


----------



## air marshal

*PAF actively participating in relief efforts for flood-affected areas*
July 30, 2010






KARACHI: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) is actively participating in the ongoing rescue/relief operation being conducted in the flood affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhawa.

In this regard, a C-130 aircraft of PAF has transported 30 small/medium size boats from PAF Base Faisal (Karachi) to PAF Academy Risalpur to be used in flood affected areas of the province.

A PAF press release here on Friday said that 1,000 IDPs have been rescued from adjacent areas of Risalpur and are sheltered inside PAF Academy wherein they are being provided shelter, food and complete medical assistance.

Entire PAF fleet of C-130 aircraft is on high alert for carrying out immediate relief sorties whenever required.

Two helicopters of PAF have also been handed over to NDMA to participate in the rescue/relief operations in the affected areas.

Additionally an MI-17 helicopter of PAF has also been dispatched from Karachi to Khyber Pakhtunkhawa to participate in ongoing relief operations, it was further stated.

Its All About Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moin91

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah(SBWT) ka azaab hah bhai. Logoon ko taubah karni chaihah. Lagta hah Allah(SBWT) Swat keh loogon seh naraaz hah. First TTP and now flood. amazing guyz ,amazing. Astaghfarullah..



Baaqi pooray mulk k loog tu doodh k dhulay hain na??? Sirf Swat ki baat kion kar rahay ho bhai??


----------



## Chanakyaa

Good work PAF...


----------



## fawwaxs

*PESHAWAR:* The death toll from the country&#8217;s worst floods in years topped 1,100 on Sunday as outbreaks of water-borne disease emerged and survivors sought refuge from the raging ********.

More than 1,100 people have been killed and over 1.5 million affected by monsoon rains, flash floods and landslides in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, and at least another 47 have died in Azad Jammu and Kashmir, officials said.

&#8220;The floods have killed more than 1,100 people in different parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and affected over 1.5 million,&#8221; K-P Information Minister Mian Iftikhar said on Sunday. Earlier, National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Chairman Lt. General (Retd) Nadeem Ahmed said that approximately 2.5 million people had been displaced in flood-hit areas across the country.

A look at the destruction caused in the worst-hit districts of Charsadda and Nowshera reveals that most of the infrastructure has been destroyed in these areas. There is also anger at the fact that most were caught unawares.

&#8220;Why weren&#8217;t we informed about the flood if it was to hit us so badly?&#8221; fumed Saeed, a resident of Isaar Banda, Charsadda, who was upset that because no relief had reached him for last four days.

In Swat and Shangla alone more than 350 people died in the heavy flooding. Two tourists were killed by floods in the scenic valley of Kalam while in Nowshera 18 more bodies were recovered on Sunday.

The people who have managed to relocate to camps established in government schools, private schools and personal buildings have not yet got over the trauma of the floods and are facing other problems. Pregnant women and those people with heart problems are suffering worst, as there are no beds available in camps, and they have to sleep on the ground.

Affected people have also complained that their needs were being given less importance as compared to VIPs visiting the area. Nawaz Sharif&#8217;s visit to Nowshera reportedly caused problems as locals could not escape affected areas due to tight security.

The government has decided to compensate the families of those that have been killed with a sum of Rs300,000.

The initial assessment of economic loss to the province will take 15 to 20 days, said the chief minister. However, he said he thought the loss could run into billions of rupees.

*Punjab*

Flooding in west Punjab reached critical levels on Sunday, as at least 110 villages and towns were submerged by the flooding in Indus River in Taunsa, Dera Ghazi Khan, rendering over 250,000 people homeless.

Overall, the situation was serious in Mianwalli, Layyah, Dera Ghazi Khan and Rahim Yar Khan districts. In Rahim Yar Khan. People living in Munchan Bund, Super bund and near the Indus River were told to evacuate the area within 24 hours. Dykes were being constructed in the area as 1.1 million cusecs of water is expected to pass through the riverway on Monday. Mianwali was declared a calamity-hit area, and in Malakwal, on orders of Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif, the Pakistan Army, Rescue 1122 and district administrations have evacuated 140 people to safer locations. Mandi Bahauddin DCO Muhammad Amin Chaudhry said the situation was under control and rescue operations were underway across the district. Sharif gave the district administration of Taunsa 24 hours to provide relief to flood-affected people. The CM also terminated the services of Taunsa&#8217;s deputy district officer for not delivering relief to flood victims on time.

Meanwhile at least 172 Chinese engineers and 700 workers were shifted to safer locations from Chashma (Mianwali) as the district was declared a danger zone due to heavy rains.

*Sindh*

Sindh&#8217;s cabinet met on Sunday to review flood arrangements. Irrigation Minister Jam Saifullah Dharejo pointed out that as the Guddu, Sukkur and Kotri barrages have managed to deal with as much as 1.3 million cusecs in the past, the administration was hoping they would cope with the 900,000 cusecs expected this time around. By Sunday, 52,000 cusecs had entered Sindh and flooding is expected in two to three days. Of greater worry are the canal embankments, which developed multiple breaches over the last six months and are weak in general. Irrigation experts fear that when the canals haven&#8217;t been able to withstand normal water flows and have broken down, any kind of flooding will devastate the surrounding areas. Also worrisome are post-flood snakebites, a scenario that has prompted Sindh to give its health department Rs25m for vaccines.

Protective bunds line 1,326 miles of the River Indus and the government has noted that 148 points are weak. The administration has been appealing to people to move to safer ground, but many villagers are adamant about staying put. They argue that government schools cannot accommodate whole villages and in any case, the government does a terrible job of handling displaced people.

*Gilgit-Baltistan*

Continuous rain along with flooding has inundated dozens of villages in Gilgit-Baltistan, and on Sunday the local administration shifted hundreds of people to relief camps. The Gilgit-Ghizer road has been badly damaged, cutting off the link between the two districts and causing a shortage of food and petrol.


----------



## fawwaxs

huda said:


> capital talk in noshera
> 
> Capital Talk - 1st August 2010 Video - Pakistan Videos, News Videos, Politics, Business, Showbiz, Cricket, Pakistan Tube | OnePakistan.com Videos



Nowshera Flood Rescue Efforts
Videos &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Moin91

Allah Ta'ala hum sub par apna reham-o-karam farmaye. Aameen.


----------



## Moin91

*Disease stalks survivors of Pakistan floods*

Monday, 02 Aug, 2010

*PESHAWAR: Fears grew Monday about outbreaks of disease among 1.5 million people affected by Pakistan's worst floods in 80 years after monsoon rains killed more than 1,100 people across the northwest.*

Unprecedented rains triggered floods and landslides, sweeping away thousands of homes and devastating farmland in one of Pakistan's most impoverished regions, already hard hit by years of Taliban and Al-Qaeda-linked violence.

Officials warn that a lack of drinking water is spreading cholera and gastroenteritis, saying they are working to evacuate people from affected areas such as Swat, the scene last summer of a major offensive against the Taliban.

*&#8220;We estimate that about 100,000 people, mostly children, have been hit by cholera and gastro diseases,&#8221; said Syed Zahir Ali Shah, the health minister for the northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*

&#8220;Our priority is to first evacuate them to safe areas and then provide them with medical treatment.

&#8220;In cut-off areas and parts of Swat we have sent medical teams by helicopter,&#8221; he told AFP.

UN chief Ban Ki-moon pledged aid of up to 10 million dollars to meet the humanitarian needs of those affected by the crisis, saying he was &#8220;deeply saddened&#8221; by the floods.

The US government announced a 10-million-dollar aid pledge and has rushed helicopters and boats to Pakistan. China has also promised 1.5 million dollars, according to the official Xinhua news agency.

*Anwer Kazmi, a spokesman for the Edhi Foundation, said at least 1,256 people had been killed and that Swat was the worst affected district with 475 deaths.*

&#8220;Food and shelter are the most critical needs of the hundreds of thousands of displaced people... the situation is seriously affecting the health of children and women in particular,&#8221; he told AFP.

Mian Iftikhar Hussain, information minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa said earlier that the floods had killed more than 1,100 people and affected over 1.5 million in the province, but had warned the death toll could rise further.

&#8220;We are also getting confirmation of reports about an outbreak of cholera in some areas of Swat,&#8221; he said.

*Pakistan's meteorological department forecast downpours of up to 200 millimetres in the next two weeks across the northwest, Pakistani-administered Kashmir, the central province of Punjab and Sindh in the south.*

Television footage and photographs have shown people clinging to the walls and rooftops of damaged houses as water rushed through villages.

Hundreds of survivors have sought shelter in schools in Peshawar and Muzaffarabad, many having escaped the floods with children on their backs.

&#8220;My family is sheltering in a school, but no clean drinking water, food or medicine has been given to us,&#8221; Fahimud Din, 27, from the Charsadda neighbourhood of Peshawar, told AFP.

&#8220;My son is suffering from cholera, but there is no doctor,&#8221; he said.

He joined scores of flood victims who demonstrated for a second day, protesting against the sluggish relief effort in Peshawar.

*The crowd shouted &#8220;give us aid sent by foreign countries&#8221; and &#8220;death to the corrupt government.&#8221;*

Pakistan's military and the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) have been coordinating the relief effort, saying they have rescued more than 28,000 people in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa by helicopter and boat.

The NDMA said nearly 30,000 homes had been damaged across the country.

In Pakistani-administered Kashmir, flooding and landslides killed 53 people, said Mehmood Khan, the head of the local Disaster Management Authority.

Riaz Khawaja, a television cameraman, who walked to Muzaffarabad over four days from Neelum valley spoke of scenes of devastation.

&#8220;There is destruction everywhere along the way and severe food shortages have hit the Neelam valley,&#8221; Khawaja told AFP.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Disease stalks survivors of Pakistan floods


----------



## GUNNER

GENEVA, Aug 2, 2010 (AFP) - The international Red Cross said Monday that up to 2.5 million people across Pakistan have been affected by heavy flooding brought on by torrential monsoon rains.

"According to official sources, flooding caused by torrential monsoon rains has killed more than 1,100 people in Pakistan and affected up to 2.5 million people across the country in the past week," the International Committee of the Red Cross said.

"In the worst-affected areas, entire villages were washed away without warning by walls of flood water," it said in a statement, noting that thousands of people "have lost everything."


----------



## RescueRanger

*WFP distributes food among flood affectees in KP*

Monday, August 02, 2010
Our correspondent

Islamabad

The World Food Programme on Sunday started food distributions to 35,000 families hit by catastrophic flooding in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which has also affected parts of neighbouring Afghanistan.

Distributions of emergency food supplies to 3,000 families began in three of the worst affected districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa &#8212; Peshawar, Nowshera and Charsadda &#8212; with the assistance of WFP&#8217;s strong network of NGO partners in the region. The recent monsoon rains are reported to be the heaviest in living memory.

&#8220;We are deeply saddened to hear that so many people, who have already suffered terribly in recent years are now seeing their lives washed away,&#8221; said WFP Executive Director Josette Sheeran from the organisation&#8217;s Rome headquarters. 

WFP distributes food among flood affectees in KP


----------



## RescueRanger

*Super flood and govt response: lessons from the past*


Monday, August 02, 2010
By Tahir Hasan Khan

Karachi

A Karachi-based Urdu daily was banned in 1973 for publishing a headline story: &#8220;Faisalabad doob gaya, Larkana bacha liya gaya&#8221; (Faisalabad drowned, Larkana saved). The Pakistan People&#8217;s Party (PPP) had assumed power two years before, and the late Zulfikar Ali Bhutto was the prime minister when the country was faced with the flood situation. The ban on the newspaper was lifted within a couple of days, but that story left a negative image and damaged the reputation of the PPP and late ZA Bhutto. 

This was the first major criticism against late ZA Bhutto although the elected government had taken measures for the protection of the people without any discrimination. It was the then PPP finance minister Dr Mubashir Hasan who had planned a comprehensive strategy to handle the situation.

The country had suffered huge financial losses in that natural disaster. PPP workers were the main force in relief work and they helped out the government. It was the political will of the party and its leadership, as ZA Bhutto himself visited each and every affected area to monitor the relief work and boost the moral of the people.

Rail and road communication was destroyed from Karachi to Lahore, and air link was the only option for transportation between Sindh and the rest of the country, and this situation badly hampered the relief work. Floods had swept away the railway tracks and National Highway and this communication was restored after a month. This was the PPP leadership that mobilized the workers in Sindh for providing relief and shifting the people from flood-affected areas to safer places.

Now the country is again in the grip of similar flood situation. People of Punjab, Kashmir and Khaiber-Pakhtoonkhwa have been undergoing worst situation, as hundreds of people have lost their lives while millions have been rendered homeless. Hundreds of houses and other installations have been swept away in floodwater and the United Nations also admitted that it was the worst flood in the history of Pakistan, as the floods have affected over one million people who have no food, drinking water and medicines. 

Flood Forecasting Division sent a warning to Sindh that the flood was moving towards the province and it would enter Sindh by Tuesday or Wednesday. The authorities in Sindh have been expecting flow of 1.1 to 1.2 million cusecs of water into the river. In 1973, more than 0.9 million cusecs flood water had entered Sindh and it took three days to fall into the sea. But more than a dozen of districts were badly affected, causing suffering to millions of people. Irrigation experts and authorities are scared with the approaching flood situation as the capacity of the barrages at present is not more than 0.9 million cusecs, while they were apprehending 0.2 to 0.3 million more cusecs to pass through the province. This situation is very dangerous and authorities are calling it as &#8220;Supper flood&#8221;. 

Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has taken the matter seriously and he not only visited the vulnerable areas but also summoned emergency meeting of the cabinet to brief his colleagues about the sensitivity of the situation. 

The authorities concerned informed the cabinet that the duration of the flood could be more than seven days, and that they were apprehending a massive disaster this time around. Though the government has decided to call the Army for relief and rescue operation and ordered the Rangers and police to remain alert, district administration has also been directed to remain alert and arrange heavy equipment, tractors and manpower for protecting the embankments and link canals. Ministers and elected representatives have been asked to visit their respective areas to monitor the relief and rescue operation. Hospitals have been directed to be ready and arrange medicines for affected areas. Schools and other government buildings have been vacated for providing shelter to the affected people.

All these measures were taken by the first PPP government, but the government machinery alone is not enough to handle the situation. A lot will depend on good management by the government functionaries but there is a need to involve not only the workers of PPP but also of allied parties for relief and rescue operation.

One factor must remain in the mind that only good governance will help them handle this situation. It should also be remembered that during the earthquake few years ago, the then military government had failed in providing relief to the affected people. 

This led to extremist organisations taking advantage of the situation, as they mingled with the masses through relief work and managed to strengthen their position. This is an elected and democratic government and the rulers need to prove their sincerity in providing relief and protecting the people or else the extremist elements will exploit this situation and the people will be justified in thinking that there is no difference between the democratic and non-democratic setup. 

There is a general opinion that flood and rain is a natural phenomenon but western countries handle it with proper management and planning. But unfortunately in Pakistan, neither the government functionaries nor the political leadership take serious steps to deal with natural disasters. Neither the people nor the officials have been trained to tackle such situation and even the required machinery and equipment was also not available to deal with natural disasters. 

This is the time for the democratic setup to remove this negative impression and take some extra-ordinary steps with political will to protect the people from the approaching super flood.

khan.tahirhkhan@gmail.com
Super flood and govt response: lessons from the past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Please think of all these:





And dig deep in your pockets and donate towards the relief effort.

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

what has the international community done so far? I only know about the US donating &#163;6.4m plus helicopters/boats, but dont know about the others. in the last disaster(earthquake) the governments as well as ordinary people especially europe donated alot of money, hope they do the same this time as people are really desparate.


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmad said:


> what has the international community done so far? I only know about the US donating £6.4m plus helicopters/boats, but dont know about the others. in the last disaster(earthquake) the governments as well as ordinary people especially europe donated alot of money, hope they do the same this time as people are really desparate.



The US and UN are both donating $10 Million. The EU is donating $30 Million and the people of Pakistan along with NGOs are doing all they can.

Here is the offical Sit Rep from Sunday:

FLOODS  2010
(01 AUGUST EVENING)​
1. Heavy rains during night 21/22 July affected Kohlu, Barkhan, Sibi and Dera Murad Jamali in Balochistan, additionally; damages have also been reported in District Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur in Punjab. In recent spell of rains districts of Peshawar, Swat, Nowshera, Dir Lower, Charsada in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Upper Neelam Valley in AJ&K have been badly affected. 

2.Summary of Losse
Punjab	Balochistan KPK AJ&K GB TOTAL
a.Dead 47 19 767 32 6 871
b.Injured 108 353 51 - 512	
c.Houses Damaged 7587 3900 16461 476 1105 29529

d.KKH at different places, road Garhi Habibullah-Muzaffarabad and rd Muzaffarabad-Chakothi blocked.

e.D.I.Khan Airport has been inundated by flood water. 

3. Relief Activities  Balochistan

a.NDMA has so far delivered 2400 tents, 4800 plastic mats, 800 blankets and 4 Generator Sets.

b.UNHCR and UNICEF have been requested to provide 2300 Non-Food Item kits and 4000 Hygiene Kits, respectively. 

c.PRCS is catering for the food / healthcare requirements of population of villages of Talli and Sultankot for next 3 months. 

d. 1300 troops (including 4 medical teams) and 4 helicopters from Southern Command actively participated in the relief operation.

4. Relief Activities  Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

a.Rescue Efforts
(1)	Helicopters Operating - 30 (20 x Army,2 x SPD, 4 x PAF, 4 x Ministry of Interior)
(2)Boats Operating - 150 (Excluding locally arranged boats)
(3)Zulo Boats (Navy) -	18 
(4)Total individuals Rescued - 28000 (+)

b.2 x Helicopters are being utilized for the evacuation of stranded Chinese in Dubair / Pattan (District Kohistan).

c.1x Medevac helicopter flew its missions for Charsadda and Nowshera for seriously ill patients.

d.2x Reserve Bridges of Army have been moved to Malakand in order to restore road communication. 

e.Distribution of 4950 Mixed Ration Packs amongst the affected population by Provincial Govt. Army has provided 62000 food packets to the flood affectees.

f.7600 Tents, 4500 Sand Bags, 15000 Ration Packs, 5000 Blankets, 5000 Plastic Mats and 3000 Jackets have been released for the affectees. 

g.Motorway M-1and GT road have been restored for traffic.

h.Efforts are in hand to open banks in affected areas. Banks are also being pursued to mov mobile cash vans under Army escort in the affected areas.

i.Relief efforts for the distress calls at the information centre are being responded through Headquarters 11 Corps.

j.US Government is providing emergent food support (380,000 Meals Ready to Eat), 4 x Zodiac boats and 2 x water purification plants. First consignment (containing 30,000 Food Packets) of these stores reached Rawalpindi on night 31 July 10 and are being further despatched to Risalpur, Mianwali and Muzaffarabad (AJ& K). On Ist August another 70,000 food packet will reach Peshawar. 

5. Relief Activities  Punjab
a.1900 troops along with 107 boats have been employed in different areas for relief activities. More troops are being moved to the affected areas; whereas in different areas Pakistan Army is on high alert to deal with any flood situation.

b. 5 x Helicopters (2 from Army, 2 from Pakistan Air Force and 1 from Punjab government) are operating for relief activities.
c.	Embankment of Jinnah Barrage was breached (4x Breaches) to release pressure at the head works.

d. NDMA has released 1700 tents and 400 plastic mats for District Bhakkar, Mianwali and DG Khan.

e. PDMA Punjab has provided 24 truck load of food items to Mianwali.

f. Rs 5 Million has been allocated for relief work by provincial government.

g.	PDMA Punjab has established 71 relief camps to support the flood affected population.

h.	Chairman NDMA has visited the flood affected areas of Punjab. 

i.	On request of Punjab government, NDMA has coordinated release of Emergency Medical and Cholera kits from WHO.

j.	In order to reduce the human losses, in District Liah 88 villages have been evacuated whereas 60% evacuation work has been completed in District Rajanpur. 

k.	14 x Naval Boats will be placed at Sukkar after 3 Aug to deal any flood situation developing in Punjab / Sind. Additionally, Pakistan Navy has also been requested to place available Sea King Helicopters on standby at Karachi to deal with any emergency flood situation.

6. Relief Activities - AJ & K

a.	NDMA has released 1000 Tents, 2000 Plastic Mats, 6000 food packets, 4000 Blankets and 2 generators to SDMA Muzaffarabad.

b. 550 x families were rescued to safe areas.

c. 600 families are being provided food since 30 July.

d. 2 x teams of SDMA have been detailed for relief, rescue and assessment task.

e.	Army is providing all possible assistance to the civil administration in handling the situation.

f.	2x Helicopters of Anti Narcotics Force have been earmarked for relief activities in AJ&K.

7. PAF carried out 9x Sorties of C-130 aircraft as under:-
a.	4x rescue missions, evacuating 511 individuals (including 17x Foreigners) from Gilgit /Skardu) 

b.	2 x missions to Risalpur to deliver approx 27000 Meals Ready to Eat.

c.	1x mission each to Peshawar and Risalpur to deliver relief goods.

d.	1x Recce mission to Swat.

e.	3 x dead bodies of Air Blue crash and 25 x passengers were moved to Gilgit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

You can see the minute by minute update on Pakistan flood in the guardian website:

Pakistan floods - live updates | World news | guardian.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

Ahmad said:


> what has the international community done so far? I only know about the US donating £6.4m plus helicopters/boats, but dont know about the others. in the last disaster(earthquake) the governments as well as ordinary people especially europe donated alot of money, hope they do the same this time as people are really desparate.



*UK Announces 5 million Aid*

The British Government has pledged £5 million to help hundreds of thousands of those left homeless by Pakistan's flood disaster.

International Development Secretary Andrew Mitchell said at least 800,000 people would benefit from the new UK aid, which will go towards providing safe drinking water, hygiene kits and toilets.

The British aid, which is being channelled through the United Nations Children's Fund (Unicef), will buy around 136,000 hygiene kits, 4,560 toilets, 336,000 bars of sanitising soap, 270,000 buckets, 400,000 water purification kits and 800,000 water purification tablets.

The UK's Department for International Development has already contributed another £5 million to the UN-run Pakistan Emergency Response Fund.

This will pay for food, shelter, water, sanitation and healthcare for thousands of people affected by the floods.

-------------------------------------------------


*Appeal to help Pakistan flood victims* 

An appeal to raise £2m to help the victims of flooding in Pakistan has been launched.

Birmingham-based Islamic Relief Worldwide has started a £2m appeal to provide assistance to survivors who need clean water, food and shelter.

The charity has a large warehouse in east Birmingham where goods and clothing are sent.

However, spokesman Moustafa Osman said it is cash that is needed.

"The first part of the appeal is to help people with life-saving items - tents, blankets, bed sheets, water purification tablets and all they need to save their lives," he said.

After that, the money will go to clearing away mud and landslide debris, he added.


----------



## RescueRanger

Ahmad said:


> You can see the minute by minute update on Pakistan flood in the guardian website:
> 
> Pakistan floods - live updates | World news | guardian.co.uk



Thank Ahmad, but if you want to monitor the situation Real Time this is a far better site:

Global Disaster Alert and Coordination System

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

Federal Flood Commission - Daily Flood Situation Report - August 2, 2010

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1800/fdr2aug.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

PESHAWAR, Pakistan, Aug 2, 2010 (AFP) - Flash floods triggered by torrential monsoon rains *have killed up to 1,500 people *in Pakistan, a government minister in the northwest told reporters on Monday.

"There are 774 deaths registered with us, but the total number killed in the flood is 1,200 to 1,500," Mian Iftikhar Hussain, information minister of northwest province Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, told a news conference in Peshawar.

"There are 129 people still missing," he added.

Pakistan's largest charity, the Edhi Foundation, and a northwest cabinet minister had earlier put the death toll at more than 1,200.

Officials in other provinces who earlier gave a combined death toll of 128 effectively pushed the overall nationwide toll to more than 1,300.

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Swift

Looks like a bad disaster.

May God give strength and relief to affected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cityboy

Rip to innocent ppl. . Its tough time for pakistan. . And we must make a common relief orgnizatn for such disaster in south asia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Chinese embassy, EU donate funds
ISLAMABAD &#8211; Setting a unique example for fellow missions to follow, diplomats and staff members of Chinese Embassy in Islamabad have raised Rs0.6 million and donated it to the affectees of flood-hit zone in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
The move, which is indeed praise-worthy, is evident that people of China and Pakistan are above government-to-government contact and share the bond of deep love and friendship.
According to a press note issued by the Chinese Embassy late Saturday, diplomats and staff members of the Embassy of the People&#8217;s Republic of China in Islamabad voluntarily donated Rs600,000 to the people in the flood-inflicted areas in Kyhber Pakhtunkhwa to express their sympathies and solidarity in this moment of trial.
Recently, floods in Pakistan caused by monsoon rains have claimed heavy casualties in the country, with the northwestern Pakistan as the worst hit area. In view of the situation and as a good-will gesture to their Pakistani brothers and sisters, Chinese diplomats and staff members at the embassy voluntarily donated Rs600,000. It is pertinent to mention here that Chinese Ambassador Liu Jian traveled to Kyhber Pakhtunkhwa and met with local officials dealing with the flood Emergency. The ambassador expressed his condolences to the victims of the flood and his gratitude to the Pakistan government and people for their help in evacuating the flood-stranded Chinese workers and searching for the missing.
Liu handed over the donation and requested that it be immediately passed on to the flood-afflicted people.
AFP adds - Meanwhile, the European Commission has given 30 million euros in humanitarian aid to help the most needy in Pakistan, including those hit by flooding that has killed at least 800 people.
A pres statement issued by the EU Commission said, &#8220;The European Commission has adopted a 30-million-euro (39-million-dollar) humanitarian aid decision to assist the most vulnerable people in Pakistan in urgent need of help.&#8221;
&#8220;Pakistan has been hit by terrible floods and more rain is forecast. Our thoughts are with those affected by them,&#8221; Humanitarian Aid Commissioner Kristalina Georgieva was quoted as saying. &#8220;I am pleased that our decision to provide new humanitarian funding for the most vulnerable people in Pakistan will also be able to benefit the people, who have suffered from this disaster,&#8221; he furt China will deliver humanitarian aid worth 10 million yuan (1.48 million U.S. dollars) to flood-ravaged Pakistan, China's Ministry of Commerce (MOC) announced Sunday.

The charitable assistance was offered to help Pakistan' s government fight the flooding and rescue victims, the MOC said in a brief statement posted on its website.

The Pakistan government kicked off an emergency rescue and relief operation on July 30 after declaring an emergency in the flood-struck northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

RescueRanger said:


> The US and UN are both donating $10 Million. The EU is donating $30 Million and the people of Pakistan along with NGOs are doing all they can.


I'd like to clear up a common misperception. The U.S. President can't just donate whatever amount he wants for whatever purpose; the U.S. Congress holds the purse strings. As I understand it the president can authorize up to $10 million in foreign disaster relief right away; anything more requires an allocation from Congress. I guess that could happen in the next few weeks. That is how it worked after the Haiti disaster last year.

This restriction is a bit loose in the sense that U.S. military activities and supplies can be temporarily directed towards disaster relief, as Pakistanis themselves experienced only a few years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Solomon2 said:


> Any other political types saying or doing anything useful while Zardari is busy touring Paris? Nawaz? Mushy?


Well they might not be doing anything but Pakistan Armed Forces are working hard around the clock to rescue survivors.Pakistan Air Force, Army & Navy is participating in SAR Missions.General Kayani also personally visited Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*US relief goods for KP flood affectees reach at Chaklala Air Base*

RAWALPINDI, Aug 2 (APP): The United States here Monday provided relief 
goods including ready-meal packets for the flood and torrential rain affected people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

A US Aircraft, carrying 62000 packets of cooked meals, landed here at Chaklala Air Base.


----------



## razgriz19

a soldier is rescueing an elderly

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Solomon2

Patriot said:


> Well they might not be doing anything but Pakistan Armed Forces are working hard around the clock to rescue survivors.Pakistan Air Force, Army & Navy is participating in SAR Missions.General Kayani also personally visited Swat.


Kayani doesn't make as much of an impression on me as does the staff sergeant in the center of the picture. Look at the expression on his face. I might be wrong of course, but to me that is the expression of a man who is listening carefully and attempting to grasp the huge and sad human magnitude of the disaster and trying to think of what he can do about it. What kind of country would Pakistan become if such men were elected to public office?


----------



## 10254330

Dear Pakistani brothers &#65306;

I am your Chinese brothers &#65292;This is the I first time visit &#65292;The reason heard that Pakistan has the flood &#65292;I worry very much &#65292;China has many friends many to want to donate for Pakistani brothers &#65292;But actually did not know how to donate &#65292;Hoped that Pakistani brothers can come China to solicit donations &#65292;The Chinese will be generous will help Pakistani brothers &#65292;This is I first time comes also possibly is the last time &#65292;The hope can see in China you solicit donations method or mass organization &#65292;The Chinese fraternity is glad to give money generously very much helps Pakistani brothers &#12290;

Most hard Chinese brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 10254330

If has Pakistani brothers to be willing to be the friend 

chen_jing_xuan@live.cn


----------



## RescueRanger

Solomon2 said:


> Kayani doesn't make as much of an impression on me as does the staff sergeant in the center of the picture. Look at the expression on his face. I might be wrong of course, but to me that is the expression of a man who is listening carefully and attempting to grasp the huge and sad human magnitude of the disaster and trying to think of what he can do about it. What kind of country would Pakistan become if such men were elected to public office?



His Rank is Major



, but that is not important. I agree wholeheartedly with your assessment.


----------



## Patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

Patriot said:


> Well they might not be doing anything



Zardari is off to Paris to use yet another opportuniy to fill his purse while Musharraf will perhaps just contend with condolences to make a point.

Nawaz has visited a lot of places. Also, Shahbaz is going around worst-hit places since yesterday. It's hard to keep pace with him right now.


----------



## waraich66

Where are Zaradari,Gillani ? they dont have heart?


----------



## GUNNER

Solomon2 said:


> Kayani doesn't make as much of an impression on me as does the staff sergeant in the center of the picture.



That's probably because Kayani is known to be a man who gives nothing away with his reaction. The fact that he lifted 17 people on his heli during aerial tour of Swat proves that he believes in deeds rather than words. 

Also, i may point out the expression on the faces of people around him, how they look upto him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Solomon2 said:


> I'd like to clear up a common misperception. The U.S. President can't just donate whatever amount he wants for whatever purpose; the U.S. Congress holds the purse strings. As I understand it the president can authorize up to $10 million in foreign disaster relief right away; anything more requires an allocation from Congress. I guess that could happen in the next few weeks. That is how it worked after the Haiti disaster last year.
> 
> This restriction is a bit loose in the sense that U.S. military activities and supplies can be temporarily directed towards disaster relief, as Pakistanis themselves experienced only a few years ago.



There is no miss-perception. We are happy for the US was the first foreign country to give aid. A friend in need is a friend in deed. We all know how aid "commitments" work, well at least i am.


----------



## sparklingway

GUNNER said:


> Nawaz has visited a lot of places. Also, Shahbaz is going around worst-hit places since yesterday. It's hard to keep pace with him right now.



Rajanpur had been drowning for a week. South Punjab is alien territory to the duo.


----------



## razgriz19

a brotherly advice to all of u!
ramzan is almost here, and as muslims we give out zakat etc..
this time i think we should give it to these people in flood hit areas....
they are the most needy rite now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

To donate for Pakistan flood victims from a UK mobile phone: text 'DONATE' to 70066 to give &#163;5. Or go online: https://www.oxfam.org.uk/donate/pakistan-floods/index.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

YouTube - Thank you Pakistan Army : affectees of flood (1st Aug,2010)


----------



## Huda




----------



## Xeric




----------



## fawwaxs

DONATE TODAY-DONATE NOW !!!
Pakistan flood aid: 
Hidaya Foundation - Home
Contact Edhi Foundation
ww.islamicreliefusa.org


----------



## SparklingCrescent



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Where are Zaradari,Gillani ? they dont have heart?



One is in Paris and other will follow him


----------



## mehru

alibaz said:


> One is in Paris and other will follow him



I don't know what else i should say about such heartless leaders but this popular phrase comes to my mind. i.e

*Nero Fiddled While Rome Burned*


----------



## Taha Samad

sparklingway said:


> Rajanpur had been drowning for a week. South Punjab is alien territory to the duo.



well at least they are better than zardari and gillani

one is in paris and other is traveling around inaugurating gas pipelines and addressing political rallies.


----------



## mehru

*China to provide 10 mn yuan humanitarian aid *

*ISLAMABAD: The Chinese government on Monday decided to provide an emergency humanitarian aid worth 10 million yuan to the Pakistan government to help in its relief efforts in the flood-hit areas.*

According to a Spokesman of China&#8217;s embassy in Pakistan, the decision to extend assistance for flood relief and rescue in Pakistan is a reflection of the friendship that the Chinese Government and people have with the Pakistani Government and people.

Meanwhile, Diplomats and staff members of Chinese Embassy in Islamabad voluntarily donated Rs 600,000 to help the flood-affected people in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | China to provide 10 mn yuan humanitarian aid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

SwatiTheBrave1 said:


>







Pakistani army soldiers help an elderly villager evacuated from flooded area in Nowshera, Pakistan on Friday, July 30, 2010. AP / Mohammad Sajjad 




Pakistan Air Force evacuate stranded villagers in Nowshera, Pakistan on Friday, July 30, 2010. AP / Mohammad Sajjad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Coon

Really harrowing the number of the victims , i hope the situation will be get better and dont boost the number of the deaths.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

This is a perfect time for Army getting to meet people from all over KP. Builds the trust between them.


----------



## Durrak

really sad people are thnkng of their own 
i was watching news and the situation is terrible 
MAY ALLAH bless us


----------



## alibaz

PESHAWAR: The flood began to recede after wreaking havoc in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa amid the ongoing relief operation by the armed forces of Pakistan in areas affected by floods, Geo News reported Monday.

However, thousands of people are still awaiting relief in several areas.

Pak armed forces continue their operation in Dera Ismail Khans affected areas, where two relief camps have been set up for the victims in Paharpur and Dera Bakhar.

Thousands are still trapped in various flooded areas. Various villages in Tehsil Parova are cut off with thousands of marooned people waiting to get relief.

Ground communication links of several villages remain disrupted, rendering thousands of people, including women and children, stranded. Meanwhile, Pak Army has deployed three boats to rescue 400 families stranded in Thatta Balochan area of Paharpur.

In district Charsadda, 500 relief camps have been set up which are providing shelter to hundreds of thousands of flood affectees while a government survey is underway to assess the damage unleashed by the devastating rains and floods.

A committee has been set up under the supervision of Barrister Arshadullah to oversee the ongoing relief activities while 22 mobile medical teams are providing medical aid to the affectees in different areas.

People trapped in Kandia, Beer, Patan and Sapat areas of Kohistan for the past six days are still awaiting help.



Pak Army relief operation continues in KP - GEO.tv


----------



## alibaz

Flood heads to Sindh; 1,100 died in KP, Punjab
After unleashing massive destruction in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab, the flood heads towards province Sindh, while the death tally due to the natural disaster has risen above 1,100, Dunya News reported on Monday. 
As many as 50 villages have been inundated as River Indus flooded at Taunsa. 
In Layyah, bund of Bakhri Ahmed Khan has been washed away while 2,500 people have been marooned in Kacha Mirani, Kacha Jhakar, Basti Tarori, Basti Bhikhri Ahmed Khan and Basti Ooth Mahar. Sargodha-Khushab Road deluged due to floodwater in Shahpur. 
Around 498 villages have been swept away as floodwater in River Indus reached Rajanpur while water inflow of 0.9million cusecs would pass through Nishtar Ghat. A medium flood entered Multan through River Chenab owing to which the people living alongside the river coasts have been asked to move to safer places. In Jampur, 205 villages, 143 in Rojhan and 90 in MIthan Kot have been wiped out in the furious floods where rescue efforts are underway. Scores of people have been shifted to safer places from Dera Ismail Khan and adjoining areas. The flood is fast moving towards Sindh on account of which warning has been issued to 26 places declared sensitive. 
Ten houses have been washed away while hundreds of acres agricultural land deluged as a 15-feet breach occurred at Bimbli Miner. Some 100 villages of 9 Union Councils of Alipur and Jatoi wiped out. Army has been called in in view of the flood threat while Rangers have also been deployed at different bunds. 

*UN pledges $10m aid*

The United Nations is contributing $10 million in relief assistance for flood-battered Pakistan where the world body's agencies are already helping the affected people, a spokesman for Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon said Sunday night. 
In addition to the aid the United Nations is already providing, the Secretary-General is authorising the disbursement of up to $10 million from the Central Emergency Response Fund to help address the pressing needs of the population, the spokesman said in a statement. The Statement was issued soon after Pakistan's UN Ambassador Abdullah Hussain Haroon briefed the UN chief on the calamitous situation in Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa that is now afflicting the Punjab, and ultimately Sindh and Balochistan. The statement added, The Secretary-General is deeply saddened by the significant loss of lives, livelihoods, and infrastructure in Pakistan, following the recent heavy monsoon rains that have caused the worst floods in the last 80 years, affecting more than one million of people. The Secretary-General offers his deepest condolences to the people and Government of Pakistan and reiterates the UN's full commitment to supporting the national and provincial authorities in meeting the humanitarian needs of the population affected. On the other hand, China also pledged $10m while Australia $5million. Netherlands rescue teams have also started working in the calamity-hit areas with Sri Lanka announced to send medicines and teams of doctors.

Dunya TV - Pakistan | Flood heads to Sindh; 1,100 died in KP, Punjab


----------



## Xeric

Till the time we have azzholes like him, WE all deserve to drown..!


----------



## sparklingway

*I urge people not to go on the offensive unnecessarily.*

*Gilani directs ministers to visit affected areas*





_PM Gilani in meeting with the PRCS Chairman, Mian M. Hanif._​
ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani Sunday claimed that the government was taking steps for providing maximum relief to people of flood affected areas. At the same time, he urged civil society and non-government organisations (NGOs) to also come forward to play their role in this regard.

Talking to the Chairman of the Pakistan Red Crescent Society (PRCS), Punjab, Mian Muhammad Hanif here at the Governors House Sunday afternoon, the PM directed the PRCS to keep liaison with the provincial governments and take measures for fully ensuring the provision of medicines and other facilities to flood victims

PM Gilani also directed the federal ministers to visit flood affected areas around the country to assess the needs of the affected population, according to a press statement released by the Regional Information Office on Sunday.

The PM has asked the ministers to coordinate their visits with the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) to facilitate the relief and rehabilitation work so as to alleviate the difficulties of the people.

*According to the PMs instructions, Minister for Food and Agriculture Nazar Mohammad Gondal will visit Mandi Bhauddin, Bhera, Joharian, Khushaab, Mianwali and Bhakkar. Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervaiz Ashraf will visit Leyyah, Rajanpur, Tonsa, Sukkur and Guddu. He has been directed to visit the barrages as well. Minister for Industries and Production Mir Hazar Khan Bijarani along with Mir Aijaz Hussain Jakhrani will visit different flood affected areas in Sindh.

Minister for Communication Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan along with Minister for State and Frontier Region Najamuddin Khan will visit different areas in Peshawar, Nowshera, Risalpur and adjoining areas. Minister for Special Initiatives Lal Muhammad Khan will visit Malakand and Swat region.

Minister for Kashmir Affairs and Gilgit Baltistan Mian Manzoor Ahmad Watto will visit Pattan and different areas of Azad Jummu and Kashmir.

Minister for Live Stock and Dairy Development Humayun Aziz Kurd, along with Minster of State for Industries and Production Dr Ayat ullah Durrani will visit Kund and its adjoining areas. Minister for Interior Rehman Malik has been directed to visit different flood affected areas of Baluchistan.

According to the press release, the federal ministers have been asked to give their reports to the NDMA to facilitate the relief work. The ministers have also been directed to visit the relief camps established in Pattan, Mirpur, Cashma and Taunsa and to monitor the conditions in the camps and give recommendations to improve the facilities.*

Published in The Express Tribune, August 2nd, 2010.


----------



## Beskar

I'm off to Peshawer and Chaar Sada early in the morning with flood relief equipment good enough for about 4000 people. Please pray for us in these desperate times. Will InshAllah update you guys as soon as I'm back. 

You'll get images from ground zero in a separate thread. 

As always, God Bless Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## sparklingway

*International aid starts pouring in​*




A view of the arrival of the goods sent by the US at the Chaklala Airbase. Photo: Online​ISLAMABAD: As floods continued to wreak havoc in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and western Punjab, foreign assistance has made its way into the country to help those affected by this natural calamity.

The US announced on Sunday that it would make an initial contribution of $10 million in humanitarian assistance to Pakistan for flood relief activities based on priorities identified by the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA).

US Embassy spokesperson Richard Snelsire said that on NDMAs request, early on Sunday, US aircrews aboard a US Air Force C-130 and a C-17 flew into Chaklala Airbase, Rawalpindi, and delivered about* 50,000 halal meals*.

Hassan Zulfiqar, the director of Pakistans National Disaster Management Authority met the aircraft at the airbase as they delivered the supplies.

Thousands of people are marooned in flooded areas. They need immediate assistance, especially food and medicines, Zulfiqar said. He said the US aid would be a great help.

Snelsire said approximately *62,000 more meals from US supply depots in the region were scheduled for delivery to Pakistan *through US airlift, with more coming over the next few days. He said the US was also prepared to earmark additional funds for the effort, if Pakistan were to make a request in this connection.

Snelsire said US assistance to Pakistans flood relief efforts have also included four *Zodiac inflatable rescue boats, two water filtration units, and 12 prefabricated steel bridges.
*
He said that the bridges would temporarily replace highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency. He said that the US had provided helicopters to support the Ministry of Interiors (MOI) rescue operations, and added that food and water also had been ferried to people still not able to leave the flood areas.

Meanwhile, China announced on Sunday that it will deliver humanitarian aid worth 10 million Yuan, approximately $1.48 million (about one tenth of what the Americans are offering), to Pakistan. Chinas Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said the aid was meant to help Pakistan fight the flooding and rescue victims.
*
The World Food Programme also started food distributions to 35,000 families hit by catastrophic flooding in parts of the north. *According to an official WFP statement, distributions of emergency food supplies were given to 3,000 families in three of the worst affected districts  Peshawar, Nowshera and Charsadda .

On Saturday, the European Union had announced it would give Pakistan 30 million Euros in humanitarian aid to help with flood relief efforts.

In Abud Dhabi, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed al Nahyan assured President Zardari of his governments full cooperation and financial assistance to help Pakistan at a difficult time. The assurance was given at a meeting between the two. Meanwhile, France expressed solidarity with the people of Pakistan as deadly floods cast a cloud over a visit to Paris by the suffering countrys president. I learned with great emotion of the tragic toll of floods in northwest Pakistan, said Foreign Minister Bernard Kouchner. (Additional input from Agencies)

Published in The Express Tribune, August 2nd, 2010


----------



## Tu tu

bhagwan sab mare hue logo ki atma ko shanti de....

the worst is yet to come.. diseases that breakout after flood.
hope that the local authorities handle it appropriately.


----------



## NWO

This is the flood also hitting militant areas as well? Perhaps they'll get cleaned out as well.


----------



## Evil Flare

NWO said:


> This is the flood also hitting militant areas as well? Perhaps they'll get cleaned out as well.



Don't make fun who had died ..

in Militant areas there are thousand & thousands of innocent people who don't have anything to do with militancy .


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Donated $200 donation for Releif efforts for brothers in Paktoon region


Its not much but ... if we all donate something it will add up 

Canada
https://www.islamicreliefcanada.org/donate/tabid/61/default.aspx
USA
https://www.helpinghandonline.org/donate.aspx?proid=75

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparklingway

Here's a list of organizations and account details/online forms for donation:- Flood Relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NWO

Aamir Zia said:


> Don't make fun who had died ..
> 
> in Militant areas there are thousand & thousands of innocent people who don't have anything to do with militancy .


Wasn't trying to make fun of those dead, just wondering aloud as to how the army and the militants will be able to continue their operation.


----------



## Solomon2

NWO said:


> This is the flood also hitting militant areas as well? Perhaps they'll get cleaned out as well.



As Pakistani government fails after flooding, Islamists fill void
By Saeed Shah, McClatchy Newspapers

NOWSHERA, Pakistan  Amid wide complaints about an inadequate government response, private charities, including some linked to Islamic extremists, are stepping in to help victims of the worst flooding in Pakistan in decades, which has claimed some 1,500 lives.

Northwest Pakistan , the area worst hit by floods since last week, is also the region most affected by religious militancy and the threat of a takeover by the Pakistani Taliban. One of the deluged areas is the Swat valley, which the army had to wrestle back from Taliban control in a major offensive last year.

The United Nations said that about 1 million people are homeless and 80,000 homes were destroyed in four northwestern districts it surveyed.

Floodwaters ripped down bridges, washed away crops and swallowed roads. Save the Children , an international charity, said Monday that it was using donkeys to transport aid to some areas that were cut off.

The flood surge is following the course of the Indus river, which runs through the middle of Pakistan . The floodwaters are now moving south and threaten more destruction in Punjab and Sindh provinces.

The government and military say they have mounted a full-scale relief effort, but many local residents in the Nowshera district, which appears to have suffered the most, said the only help they'd seen from the state was the military airlifting stranded people from rooftops.

The flooding followed torrential rains that brought many times the annual monsoon deluge. According to the U.N., the floods are the worst since 1929 and water levels in the Indus are reported to be their highest in more than a century.

In Pir Pia village, in Nowshera district, there was no sign Monday of government assistance. Four schools in the village had been turned into makeshift camps to shelter those made homeless by a local charity.

Khaista Rehman , who owned a cloth shop, is now packed into a single room in a school building in Pir Pia village along with 33 members of his extended family. Both his home and business were destroyed in the flood.

"My house was two kilometers (1.2 miles) from the river. The water crossed my house, submerged it completely and went one kilometer further," said Rehman, 26.

"There was no warning. By the time I gathered the children, the water was waist-high. We carried the children on our shoulders."

Hard-line religious groups have jumped into the void of state aid. Among the Islamic groups handing out aid to the flood victims is Jamaat-ud-Dawa, the organization that's widely considered a front for Lashkar-e- Taiba , which is blamed for the 2008 terrorist attack on Mumbai . JuD often uses other names to disguise its presence.

"The JuD flags were flying, they didn't bother hiding it," said one aid worker, who'd been the group working near the town of Charsadda and asked not to be identified for fear of his own safety.

Tariq Sher had a scrap metal business by the side of the road in Nowshera. Its gates are still standing, but little else of his compound is. The building disappeared underwater, and it was only on Monday that it partly re-emerged, allowing Sher to try to rescue his stock. However, a small heap of tangled metal objects, now lying on the road, were all he found.

"There had been a whole community here," Sher, said pointing to an area where a few walls could now be seen sticking out of the water. "Some media people have been here, but not a single representative from the government."

Sher said the biggest problem people now face is a lack of clean drinking water, while the price of the food still available has doubled or tripled. There's no electricity, and looters are ransacking shops, locals said.

In the scenic Swat valley further north, tourists returned this summer for the first time since the Taliban had swept the valley in 2007, only to be stranded by the floodwaters. Hundreds have had to be rescued by army helicopters. The provincial government warned Monday that there were signs of a cholera outbreak in Swat.

"People are making do with just rice, and I couldn't even find that in the market today," said Zubair Torwali, a social worker in Bahrain , a town in the upper reaches of Swat, by telephone. "No aid has come here."

One factor that could have contributed to the extreme flooding in Swat is the deforestation that accompanied the Taliban takeover, Torwali said. With the landowners fleeing after being targeted by the Taliban , the timber smugglers joined hands with the Taliban to chop down as many trees as possible.

The U.S. government Monday announced $10 million in aid for the Pakistani flood victims.


----------



## sparklingway

People no matter what, *do not*, I repeat do not give a single penny to JuD. We've seen their footprint in the case of the doctor and professor caught last month involved in not one but many terrorist incidents.

During the earthquake, JuD and its affiliates had the best facilities on the ground. Mobile OTs, X-ray machines, CT scan machines and what not. Their supporters aren't as financially well-off as the "charity's" assets suggest. Nobody should support their activities, whatsoever. They are a proscribed organizations and if you see their banners, call the police to arrest the terrorist doctors.

And for the *Ahmed Quraishi *fans out there, here is a status update from the nutjob:-



> I arrived in Kashmir within 20 hours of the earthquake in 2005 & was surprised to see the young men of Jamaat al Daawa already at work. JuD is active again in Pakhtun Khwa. Trust them to honestly deliver your goods & money to the deserving. They've been helping poor Hindus in Sindh & flood victims in Balochistan. Call 03212293039



He's now a terrorist supporter officially. Go on and read his thoughtful and insightful rants.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

*Three million affected by Pakistan floods: UNICEF *

ISLAMABAD: The worst floods in memory in northwest Pakistan have affected more than 3 million people so far and the death toll has climbed over 1,400, a spokesman for the UN Children's Fund said on Tuesday.

Abdul Sami Malik said 1.3 million people were severely affected by the floods which have brought heavy criticism of the government over its response to the disaster.

Pakistani authorities are struggling to help victims of the flooding, many of whom have lost their homes and livelihood and say they had not received any official warnings that floods were heading their way.

Malik said aid agencies and Pakistani government officials will meet on Tuesday to determine whether they need to make an urgent international appeal for help.


----------



## RescueRanger

Here is the link to the Official Sit Rep as of 2nd Aug 2010:
http://ndma.gov.pk/Documents/flood_2010/02&#37;20August 2010.doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sparklingway said:


> People no matter what, *do not*, I repeat do not give a single penny to JuD. We've seen their footprint in the case of the doctor and professor caught last month involved in not one but many terrorist incidents.
> 
> During the earthquake, JuD and its affiliates had the best facilities on the ground. Mobile OTs, X-ray machines, CT scan machines and what not. Their supporters aren't as financially well-off as the "charity's" assets suggest. Nobody should support their activities, whatsoever. They are a proscribed organizations and if you see their banners, call the police to arrest the terrorist doctors.
> 
> And for the *Ahmed Quraishi *fans out there, here is a status update from the nutjob:-
> 
> 
> 
> He's now a terrorist supporter officially. Go on and read his thoughtful and insightful rants.



with all due respect, LHC acquitted him (HS) and i dont think neither he nor his organiztion pose danger to our national security 

its natural to be suspicious, but JuD actually did help a lot during 2005 earthquake as well...i wont be naiive and deny that they are trying to garner more support from local populace

maybe instead the govt. should ''compete'' for influence and work hard to make its writ and efforts known; instead of twiddling fingers in Isloo and doing other things


for Gods sakes, our President is in France right now when he should be at home -- at least flying in a bloody chopper and viewing the extensive damage caused! Has he no shame, no taste or any leadership skills????


nahh, they'll just set low standards for themselves and not aim for achievement --which in this case would be actually establishing some communication with people of all walks of life ---especially these poor people who have lost their homes, loved ones and property


Pakistan nation citizens should unite the way they did during earthquake, and during IDP crisis. Help our comrades in dire need.


i thank those members who posted links to aid organizations and initiatives. I will be sure to contribute as well, Inshallah ..right now actually....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Pakistan has been hit by the worst ever flood of its history while
its President, Foreign Minister and Interior Minister are enjoying the "Tour de
Paris"


----------



## Huda

SIGNIFICANT FLOOD FORECAST

Moderate to heavy flooding likely in Hill ******** of DG Khan and RajanPur Districts during the period from 1030 PST to 2300 PST [10:30 a.m. to 11 p.m.] on Aug. 3 (today)

Courtesy: Pakistan Meteorological Department

SULTAN


----------



## Huda

Flood situation as of 2nd August and upcoming forecast (for today and coming days)

Significant Flood Forecast For River INDUS at Guddu and Sukkur

Guddu:
River
Indus at Guddu is likely to attain a High flood level ranging between
500,000 to 600,000 (cusecs) on 03/08/2010 and likely to attain
Exceptionally High Flood level ranging between 9,50,000 to 10,50,000
(cusecs) on 06-08-2010.

Under this scenario, the inundation and riverine flooding in low lying areas of Districts Ghotki, Sukkur is expected.

Sukkur:
According
to latest Hydrological conditions River Indus at Sukkur is likely to
attain a High flood level ranging between 500,000 to 600,000 (cusecs)
on 4/08/2010 and likely to attain Exceptionally High Flood level
ranging between 9,00,000 to 10,00,000 (cusecs) on 07-08-2010.

Under
this scenario, the inundation riverine flooding of low lying areas of
Districts Sukkur, Larkana, Nawabshah, Hyderabad, Naushehroferoze is
expected.

Courtesy: Pakistan Meteorological Department

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Pakistan issued new flood warnings Tuesday as more rains fell and rising water levels threatened to overwhelm one of the country's biggest dams. At least 1,200 people have died so far in the worst flooding to hit Pakistan in generations.

Relief work has been hampered by submerged roads, washed out bridges, and downed communication lines, and survivors have complained about government inaction. Other countries, including the U.S., have pledged assistance to Pakistan, which was already struggling to control a rapacious and violent Taliban militant movement.

In the northwest, the hardest-hit region, new downpours added to the misery.

Rising water levels at Warsak Dam, the country's third biggest, prompted disaster officials to ask residents in the northern outskirts of Peshawar city to leave their homes.

"If needed, forced evacuation will be started," said Adnan Khan, a spokesman for the Disaster Management Authority of Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa province.

As bloated rivers flowed away from the northwest, they began to inundate villages in Punjab province in the east. Villagers in Mianwali, Layyah, Taunsa Sharif and Rajanpur were affected as floodwaters began to seep into their homes. Punjab is Pakistan's most populous province and home to many of its biggest farms.

Some 2 million survivors of the floods require assistance, officials have said.

The northwest is the epicenter of Pakistan's battle against al-Qaida and the Taliban. Alongside military and police operations, the government  with the support of the West  has tried to improve its services and living standards there to blunt the appeal of militancy.

The Pakistani army, which has the helicopters, boats and infrastructure needed for relief work, is delivering food, medicine and tents, as are government agencies and several different political parties and welfare organizations.

But many flood victims were unhappy with the response. About 300 people blocked a major road in the hard-hit Nowshera district to protest at receiving little or no aid, witnesses said.

At least one extremist group  a welfare organization allegedly linked to the Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorist network  is also helping survivors. The group, Falah-e-Insaniat, helped civilians fleeing the Swat offensive, as well as after other disasters.

The United States, keen for an opportunity to win friends in the region, is providing $10 million dollars in emergency assistance. It has also provided rescue boats, water-filtration units, prefabricated steel bridges and thousands of packaged meals that are being distributed by the army and the government.

Other foreign countries, aid groups and the United Nations have promised or are delivering aid. But for victims now mostly surviving in baking hot camps or in the open, it cannot come quick enough.

"This is the only shirt I have," said Faisal Islam, sitting on a highway median, the only dry ground he could find in Camp Koroona village in the northwest. Hundreds of people in makeshift shelters constructed from dirty sheets and plastic tarps were also there. "Everything else is buried."

The Associated Press: Flooding threatens major dam in Pakistan


----------



## nahiaali33

Due to heavey monsoon rains in Pakistan, about half of the Pakistan is under flood. Millions 

of people need help. They have no food and shelter. Please create awareness and try to help 

these needy people. You can give your suggestions to us at info@forumpakistan.com , your 

little help can save a life.


A message from Pakistani Forum Desi Forums Pakistan Gupshup Lollywood movies Online TV Dramas Films Songs , we request all the charity organization in the 

world to come in Pakistan and help in this hour of need.

Thanks.


----------



## RescueRanger

WHO Sitrep - No.3:
http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/rwb.nsf/db900sid/MCOI-87YAYC/$File/full_report.pdf


----------



## pyazdani945@gmail.com

good to see this effort Allah bless them..


----------



## k7x

does Pakistan has enough dams and lakes to store this water.. 

yesterday i saw some visuals of flood water damaging homes and infrastuture in news. it happens every year in one place or another in Inida, Pakistan or in Bangladesh.

entie south east asia needs better water management as these monsoon delivers too much water too soon....

May God give strength to those who are in need...


----------



## EjazR

For those inAustralia, you can donate on
Muslim Aid Australia Inc. - Pakistan Flood Appeal

If possible Mods can put this link along with UNICEF and NDF links


----------



## gowthamraj

Very sad. Flood thing all i only hear in BD. Hope govt Take counter measures to the flood. Rip to the fallen ones


----------



## sparklingway

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> with all due respect, LHC acquitted him (HS) and i dont think neither he nor his organiztion pose danger to our national security
> 
> its natural to be suspicious, but JuD actually did help a lot during 2005 earthquake as well...i wont be naiive and deny that they are trying to garner more support from local populace



Jamaat ud Dawa is proscribed or not? It is proscribed. End of discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

sparklingway said:


> People no matter what, *do not*, I repeat do not give a single penny to JuD. We've seen their footprint in the case of the doctor and professor caught last month involved in not one but many terrorist incidents.
> 
> During the earthquake, JuD and its affiliates had the best facilities on the ground. Mobile OTs, X-ray machines, CT scan machines and what not. Their supporters aren't as financially well-off as the "charity's" assets suggest. Nobody should support their activities, whatsoever. They are a proscribed organizations and if you see their banners, call the police to arrest the terrorist doctors.
> 
> And for the *Ahmed Quraishi *fans out there, here is a status update from the nutjob:-
> 
> 
> 
> He's now a terrorist supporter officially. Go on and read his thoughtful and insightful rants.



I fully agree to u bro: The most treacherous and evil minded fanatic whahbis group is this...They donot even consider other pplz as muslims who do not followz them..Sometimes they donot open their mouth in public if they dont have majority but within their circles they just spread hate for other Muslims groups and nothingelse. They threat or kill pplz who try to oppose their beliefs or teaching. They have been involved in so many killings of innocent pplz . Their fund is secret mostly by foreign agencies. If u try to ask or audit their fund then u will know who r they..personally me and some of my friends been threatened by them directly or through their auxiliary groups. They expose themselves as very good and white collar group workng for humanity to attract ppl especially youngsters and recruit them for their agendas. Spread hatred within their brains against other innocent Muslims/groups. These r my personal experiences with them...
I hope everybody be vigilant abt these pplz...who r workng to destroy our peaceful religion ISLAM...trying to show us like terrorist (nauzbillah)....
Anywayz God bless everybody who wanna be peaceful


----------



## Chanakyaa

I Think India Should Send Some Doctors with Medicines and Helpful Stuff To the Affected Areas by GoP's Permission.

This Can Have Dramatic Affect on our Relations.

Lets Pray That Mother Nature will be Merciful and More Lives will be spared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeeshan

For those who are interested in relief work and live in Islamabad, visit this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

CCTV reported that the Chinese Defense Department agencies have raised to 88 tonnes of emergency supplies to Pakistan tomorrow morning. Hope can help to Pakistan Brothers&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khurasaan1

sparklingway said:


> People no matter what, *do not*, I repeat do not give a single penny to JuD. We've seen their footprint in the case of the doctor and professor caught last month involved in not one but many terrorist incidents.
> 
> During the earthquake, JuD and its affiliates had the best facilities on the ground. Mobile OTs, X-ray machines, CT scan machines and what not. Their supporters aren't as financially well-off as the "charity's" assets suggest. Nobody should support their activities, whatsoever. They are a proscribed organizations and if you see their banners, call the police to arrest the terrorist doctors.
> 
> And for the *Ahmed Quraishi *fans out there, here is a status update from the nutjob:-
> 
> 
> 
> He's now a terrorist supporter officially. Go on and read his thoughtful and insightful rants.



I fully agree to u bro: The most treacherous and evil minded fanatic whahbis group is this...They donot even consider other pplz as muslims who do not followz them..Sometimes they donot open their mouth in public if they dont have majority appreciation but within their circles they just spread hate for other Muslims groups and nothingelse. They threat or kill pplz who try to oppose their beliefs or teaching. They have been involved in so many killings of innocent pplz . Their fund is secret mostly by evil foreign agencies. If u try to ask or audit their fund then u will know who r they..personally me and some of my friends been threatened by them directly or through their auxilliary groups. They expose themselves as very good and white collar group workng for humanity to attract ppl especially youngsters and recruit them for their agendas. Spread hatred within their brains against other innocent Muslims/groups. These r my personal experiences with them...
I hope everybody be vigilant abt these pplz...who r workng to destroy our peaceful religion ISLAM...trying to show us like terrorist (nauzbillah)....
They are slow poisoning our peaceful Islamic society for the evil powerz agendas
Anywayz God bless everybody who wanna be peaceful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

huzihaidao12 said:


> CCTV reported that the Chinese Defense Department agencies have raised to 88 tonnes of emergency supplies to Pakistan tomorrow morning. Hope can help to Pakistan Brothers&#12290;



 thank you China.

PS: All nuts on this thread please carry your political views and debate to some other thread.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakyaa

huzihaidao12 said:


> CCTV reported that the Chinese Defense Department agencies have raised to 88 tonnes of emergency supplies to Pakistan tomorrow morning. Hope can help to Pakistan Brothers&#12290;



Great Work China.

Waiting for India to do The Same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Jana said:


> thank you China.
> 
> PS: All nuts on this thread please carry your political views and debate to some other thread.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not very understanding about Pakistan, I was watching, only speeches in China-related discussions, this forum is a good place, open, rational, and thanks to your friendly, Jana.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Choppers

*China offers 1.48 million $ aid to Pakistan for floods.*

China to offer emergency humanitarian aid worth 10 million yuan to Pakistan | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Three million households have been devastated.....

i cant remember being this overwhelmed and having my heart sunk since 2005 earthquake


it's an act of God, nothing we can do about it. All we can do is rebuild what was destroyed.


I apologize Jana ji, but I cant help but lambast the administration for being totally MUTE! It is actually criminal to be travelling and causing more tension on national exchequer while these people are in DESPERATE need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Three million households have been devastated.....
> 
> i cant remember being this overwhelmed and having my heart sunk since 2005 earthquake
> 
> 
> it's an act of God, nothing we can do about it. All we can do is rebuild what was destroyed.
> 
> 
> I apologize Jana ji, but I cant help but lambast the administration for being totally MUTE! It is actually criminal to be travelling and causing more tension on national exchequer while these people are in DESPERATE need.



NO i was NOT talking about criticism of administration or their failure. That should be done extensively.


I was talking about some members here expressing their political, one-sided views against different schools of thought in our faith.

Thats uncalled for in this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

Hoping India will send aid in asap also, in times of need all differences must be set aside and only the well being of people should be kept in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it is, and i agree with you....


but equally of bad taste (if not more) is our ''leader'' --perish the thought for a few seconds that i am calling this 'man' a leader -- GROOMING his son to somehow lead the country.

I wonder how large his delegation is, and the cost of this trip? 


Look, i give credit where its due. I wont deny that there are ministries with people inside who are actively taking a role. But at the same time, is it always Army Engineering/medical corps that needs to go into these areas where the central govt. fails to do so?


do they just have this mentality that ''hey, somebody else will help them; so we dont need to worry to much about it''


is this what they think?? is this their mental thought process?












p.s. Ironic that Zardari should be in Paris, the ''city of lights'' while there is no electricity; while entire villages have been wiped out.

it's one thing to see pictures of the devastation...it's another thing to be on the ground and see face to face what has happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

desiman said:


> Hoping India will send aid in asap also, in times of need all differences must be set aside and only the well being of people should be kept in mind.



Agree, i already have hundreds of emails from my friends from India to Jerusalem asking how to donate. It is in times of trials and tribulation that the human spirit shines with all its illuminating glory.

If we could only be like this all the time.... I guess that would be to ectopic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it is, and i agree with you....
> 
> 
> but equally of bad taste (if not more) is our ''leader'' --perish the thought for a few seconds that i am calling this 'man' a leader -- GROOMING his son to somehow lead the country.
> 
> I wonder how large his delegation is, and the cost of this trip?
> 
> 
> Look, i give credit where its due. I wont deny that there are ministries with people inside who are actively taking a role. But at the same time, is it always Army Engineering/medical corps that needs to go into these areas where the central govt. fails to do so?
> 
> 
> do they just have this mentality that ''hey, somebody else will help them; so we dont need to worry to much about it''
> 
> 
> is this what they think?? is this their mental thought process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Ironic that Zardari should be in Paris, the ''city of lights'' while there is no electricity; while entire villages have been wiped out.
> 
> it's one thing to see pictures of the devastation...it's another thing to be on the ground and see face to face what has happened



He is shameless and shame-proof. 

i wish to see this familycracy drowned forever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## desiman

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it is, and i agree with you....
> 
> 
> but equally of bad taste (if not more) is our ''leader'' --perish the thought for a few seconds that i am calling this 'man' a leader -- GROOMING his son to somehow lead the country.
> 
> I wonder how large his delegation is, and the cost of this trip?
> 
> 
> Look, i give credit where its due. I wont deny that there are ministries with people inside who are actively taking a role. But at the same time, is it always Army Engineering/medical corps that needs to go into these areas where the central govt. fails to do so?
> 
> 
> do they just have this mentality that ''hey, somebody else will help them; so we dont need to worry to much about it''
> 
> 
> is this what they think?? is this their mental thought process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Ironic that Zardari should be in Paris, the ''city of lights'' while there is no electricity; while entire villages have been wiped out.
> 
> it's one thing to see pictures of the devastation...it's another thing to be on the ground and see face to face what has happened



That's what you call democracy my friend, its a cruel system but it works in the long run. Zardari is milking the cow while he has a chance but im sure the people of Pakistan will rise to the occasion and take the country to a better direction. Have faith, the system is slow but it works.


----------



## desiman

RescueRanger said:


> Agree, i already have hundreds of emails from my friends from India to Jerusalem asking how to donate. It is in times of trials and tribulation that the human spirit shines with all its illuminating glory.
> 
> If we could only be like this all the time.... I guess that would be to ectopic.



yes i will also donate on Thursday once I finish come imp work, no matter how many difference we have or how much we hate each other, India and Pakistan need to be there for each other. Our differences will only allow others to take advantage and play the divide and rule policy with us. We share the same values and principles and im sure with time Ishallah we will be brothers once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmad

here in the UK people are donating everywhere, hope they gather good amount of money like the last time(earthquake).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

I saw something in the guardian, not sure if it is the right place to post:

The busy roadside aid station for flood victims seemed ordinary enough. Huge pots were lined up to distribute cooked food to the hungry. An ambulance, now no longer needed to ferry the injured, was being loaded up with bundles of second-hand clothing to be given away. But rather than being run by a humanitarian agency or government officials, the aid station on the outskirts of Charsadda, a town in the north-west that has seen some of the worst flooding in Pakistan, was set up by a group alleged to be international terrorists.

Jamaat-ud-Dawa, a hardline Islamist organisation thought to be a front for Lashkar-e-Taiba, the group blamed for the 2008 assault on Mumbai, said it had 2,000 members working for flood relief across the north-west of the country and down into Punjab province.

With the government overwhelmed by the scale of the disaster, the worst flooding in Pakistan in at least 80 years, a gap has opened up for well-organised Islamic groups, mainstream and extremist.

They have been able to win hearts and minds in a region most hit by militancy and the threat of a Taliban takeover. Across the deluged north-west, locals complained bitterly that government help was almost entirely absent.

The UN said today that the flooding, caused by monsoon rain, has now affected 3 million people, with the death toll put at around 1,500 by the provincial government.

The World Food Programme estimated 1.8 million to be in urgent need of water, food and shelter. An outbreak of water-borne diseases such as cholera is now feared.

In the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, homes, businesses and crops have been washed away. Roads and electricity networks have collapsed, with 91 bridges in the province and 10,000 power lines ripped down by the raging waters. Rising water levels have threatened Pakistan's third-largest dam, the Warsak, prompting relief officials to ask residents in the northern outskirts of Peshawar to leave their homes. The floods are now reaching further south in the Punjab province, as the waters surge down country.

At the aid station Hajji Makbool Shah, a 55-year-old flood volunteer, said he was a member of Jamaat-ud-Dawa but distribution was under the Falah-e-Insaniyat arm of the organisation.

"If the government were doing this work, there would be no need for us," he said. "When the floods came, we carried people out on our shoulders, to our own ambulances. Where were the government ambulances?"

Yaya Mujahid, spokesman for JuD, said the group was working with Falah-e-Insaniyat. "We're present to help in all the places where the floodwaters have gone," said Mujahid.

Lashkar-e-Taiba was banned in Pakistan in 2002, after which the group used Jamaat-ud-Dawa as its name &#8211; though it claims to be unrelated to LeT. When David Cameron controversially last week accused Pakistan of "exporting terror", Jamaat-ud-Dawa would be one of the groups foremost in his mind. It exists in a legally ambiguous status in Pakistan.

Following huge international pressure in the aftermath of the Mumbai attack, in which more than 160 people were killed, and the UN passing a resolution proscribing the JuD, Pakistan outlawed the outfit. However, a subsequent court challenge by the group's leader, Hafiz Saeed, successfully argued that no actual legal order had been passed. JuD was also active in the aid effort after the massive 2005 earthquake in northern Pakistan, even winning international praise for its work, and also in caring for those displaced from the Swat valley last year when the army mounted an operation to recapture the area from the Taliban.

Just down the road from the JuD aid station, another Islamic group, Al-Khidmat Foundation, this one perfectly legal, was housing around 380 families left destitute by the floods, in two private school buildings. Al-Khidmat is part of a mainstream but fundamentalist political party, Jamaat-e-Islami.

"The government is paralysed," said Javed Khan, head of the local branch of Al-Khidmat. "The whole province is in trouble and the authorities are absent."

Inside the school, Naila Fazli Rabi, an 18-year-old woman who had been given shelter there, said the water had been about 12ft high and had swept her family home away in the nearby village of Arbab Korna.

"Al-Khidmat is helping us, the government has given us nothing," said Rabi. "We had spent 3m rupees (&#163;23,000) on the house. Now we cannot even dream of rebuilding it. I don't even have 30 rupees."

A senior Charsadda administration official, Kamran Rehman Khan, said that around 500,000 people had been affected by the flooding in his district alone, out of a population of 1.7 million.

He said he was unaware of the activities of Falah-e-Insaniyat or Jamaat-ud-Dawa in the area. "The magnitude of the problem is such that any government in the world would struggle to cope with it," said Khan. "We were not prepared for such a big disaster."

The British colonial government had built a local headworks back in the early 1920s, he said, that could hold 174,000 cusecs of water, but 400,000 cusecs had come gushing down, blowing away its gates. "We had banked on British engineering, designed to cope with the worst flood situation, but it failed us," said Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

*Americans Texting To Support Pakistan Flood Relief*

Americans ?Texting? To Support Pakistan Flood Relief | Farzana Shah

Islamabad,  Moved by news of the devastating floods in Pakistan, Americans have begun raising money for emergency relief in Pakistan using the latest communications technologies. By texting the word SWAT to telephone number 50555, cellular phone users will be able to donate $10 to help flood victims in Pakistan through the U.N. High Commission for Refugees (UNHCR)

An estimated 3 million people have been affected by the flooding. UNHCR emergency response teams are distributing tents, relief supplies, and humanitarian assistance to an estimated 200,000 people displaced by the recent flooding.

In Balochistan, UNHCR is delivering 4,000 tents, 2,700 plastic sheets, 2,200 kitchen sets, and 4,000 plastic mats to the hardest hit areas. The organization is also active in Kyber Pakhtunkhwa, where it has distributed 3,000 tents in Nowshera District.PR

Americans ?Texting? To Support Pakistan Flood Relief | Farzana Shah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marxist

*U.S. Air Force, Army Help With Pakistan Flood Relief*

As if northern Pakistan hasnt suffered enough during the rise of the Pakistani Taliban over the last several years, the mass flooding that began late last week provided a new level of devastation. UNICEF estimates that 3.2 million Pakistanis have been displaced or otherwise affected. As many as 1500 people have died. Over 25,000 are stranded and in need of help. And on Sunday, the U.S. Air Force got to work providing some of that aid.

Taking off from Bagram Air Field in Afghanistan, a C-130 from the 455th Expeditionary Air Wing delivered 8,000 halal meals to Islamabad on Sunday. A C-17 from the 385th Expeditionary Air Group stocked with another 44,000 meals arrived soon after. (Full disclosure: the Air Forces Air Mobility Command is helping me get to Afghanistan, where Ill check out some of its missions there.) The planes represent the first wave of a $10 million U.S. effort to help with flood relief.

Since Sunday, according to the International Security Assistance Force, the NATO command in Afghanistan, the U.S. has delivered 189,000 halal meals in total. Another 200,000 are scheduled to be delivered within the next 24 hours. Thats a start, but according to the United Nations, 1.8 million people in Pakistans Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province, the area formerly known as the Northwest Frontier Province and the hardest hit by the flood, are in need of food assistance.

Food aid wont be all thats needed. The United Nations is warning of waterborne diseases like diarrhea further afflicting flood victims, so the World Health Organization is dispensing needed medicines. And the U.S. embassy in Pakistan lists some other U.S. assets on hand or soon-to-be-on-hand to assist: four Zodiac inflatable power boats, two water filtration units and 12 pre-fabricated steel bridges to replace washed out overpasses in Peshawar and Kurram.

The Armys set to help as well. On Wednesday, six Chinook and Blackhawk helicopters from the 101st Airborne Division are scheduled to leave from Ghazi Airbase, carrying about 100 U.S. military personnel. It wont be the first time U.S. military personnel will have arrived on the ground in Pakistan, despite strong local sensibilities against a U.S. presence in Pakistan.



U.S. Air Force, Army Help With Pakistan Flood Relief | Danger Room | Wired.com


----------



## Rafael

Jana said:


> He is shameless and shame-proof.
> 
> i wish to see this familycracy drowned forever



"No one, but a traitor does forget his love and land
Damn upon those who ditch their land" - Bulley Shah


----------



## Marxist

*U.S. helping Pakistan deal with floods*

* U.S. offers initial $10 million in aid

* U.S. says committed to help Pakistan

* Plan to send in additional helicopters (Adds USAID, State Department comment, more details)

WASHINGTON, Aug 3 (Reuters) - President Barack Obama expressed condolences to flood-ravaged Pakistan on Tuesday as the United States increased humanitarian aid to help deal with the disaster which has killed more than 1,400 people.

"The president is being kept fully informed on the evolving situation," said Mike Hammer, spokesman for the White House National Security Council.

"Our relationship with Pakistan goes far beyond our shared commitment to fight extremists," said Hammer.

The United States and Pakistan are allies fighting extremists in neighboring Afghanistan but Washington is also keen to show it cares about more than just security concerns.

Pakistan's civilian government has been criticized at home for its response to the disaster, which has ravaged the northwest and displaced more than a million people.

The head of the U.S. Agency for International Development, Rajiv Shah, said the United States had rushed in food, clean water and rescue supplies as part of an initial $10 million pledge for immediate assistance.

"We stand by the people of Pakistan in their time of need and are working with the Pakistani government to learn what assistance we can best provide," said Shah.

The United States has delivered more than 315,000 halal meals from stocks in neighboring Afghanistan and an additional 110,000 meals were expected to be delivered later on Tuesday.

Other assistance included airlifting two mobile water treatment units as well 12 prefabricated bridges and four rescue boats, USAID said.

State Department spokesman P.J. Crowley said the defense department had authorized the deployment of four Chinook and two Black Hawk helicopters from Afghanistan but poor weather had so far delayed their arrival.

U.S. helicopters have been used to airlift 733 people to safety, the State Department said, and helped transport tons of food to flood victims.

Americans are also contributing to flood relief for Pakistan by texting the word "SWAT" to the number 50555, said the State Department. Each text results in a $10 donation to the U.N.'s Pakistan Flood Relief Effort to provide tents and emergency aid to displaced families.

Reuters AlertNet - U.S. helping Pakistan deal with floods


----------



## alibaz

MAJUKY FAQIRABAD : Pakistan risked a public health disaster on Tuesday with 3.2 million people hit by the worst floods in generations as anger grew among survivors complaining they have been abandoned by the government.

Bedraggled survivors walked on foot, with luggage stacked on donkey carts or crammed into cars, trying to reach safer ground as heavy rains again lashed the northwest, exacerbating the misery of hundreds of thousands.

Families sleeping rough spent an anxious night, some worried about looters and firing intermittent bursts of gunfire to head off any possible trouble in the devastated village of Majuky Faqirabad, witnesses said.

Most of the homes in the village were destroyed. The rest lay in shambles with belongings littered under the open skies. Villagers said 10 bodies had been recovered from the waters but that at least 100 people were still missing.

Aid workers, the government and the military say they are battling to reach affected communities, but anger grew among survivors over the enormity of their plight as President Asif Ali Zardari pressed on with a visit to Europe.

"Two young girls in my immediate neighbourhood drowned in the flood waters," said Sher Khan, 40.

"Zardari should visit the flood-hit areas and take steps for welfare of the stranded people instead of taking joy rides to France and UK."

"We have been cut off from the rest of the country for the last five days," said Muhammad Tariq, 37, a school teacher told AFP from Bahrain district.

"The army and local administration repeatedly assured us that they would airlift us to Peshawar but nothing of the sort has happened yet."

As concerns grew of a potential public health disaster, the death toll was expected to rise further on Tuesday.

The local government in Khyber Pakhtunkwa province has said up to 1,500 people died and the UN Children's Fund (UNICEF) put the figure at 1,400.

"Providing clean water and sanitation is an absolute priority if we are to avert a public health disaster," said Ateeb Siddiqui, director of operations with the Pakistan Red Crescent Society.

Record rain last week triggered floods and landslides that obliterated entire villages and ruined farmland in one of the country's most impoverished and volatile regions.

The United Nations said clean drinking water and sanitation were urgently needed to stop waterborne diseases spreading after Pakistan's worst floods in 80 years.

UN humanitarian coordinator for Pakistan, Martin Mogwanja, told AFP that discussions were under way with the government to determine whether the crisis warranted a fresh appeal for donor aid.

"The international community is again ready to help Pakistan. They are waiting to see a concrete plan of action by the humanitarian agencies," he said, conceding that there had been some access problems.

"Houses, roads, livestock and fields have been overwhelmed," he said. "This is a serious humanitarian disaster."

Around 3.2 million people have been affected with 1.4 million of them children, said Marco Jimenez Rodriguez, spokesman for UNICEF.

The United Nations said around 980,000 people had lost their homes or been temporarily displaced, and that the figure was likely to rise above a million.

An assessment by the UN World Food Programme in four districts -- Nowshera, Charsadda, Mardan and Peshawar -- found that around 80,000 homes had been destroyed and another 50,000 damaged.

In the city of Peshawar, more than 200 people including women and children queued up near a truck carrying flour, cooking oil and lentils. Other survivors lay their wet bedding out on the roadside, waiting for handouts.

School teacher Aurangzeb Khan said floods had reduced his community to mud. "Don't give us biscuits and juice packs in aid, we need clean drinking water."

Countrys meteorological service has forecast rain of up to 200 millimetres (eight inches) in the next weeks across the northwest, Azad Jammu and Kashmir, the central province of Punjab and Sindh in the south.

UN chief Ban Ki-moon pledged aid of up to 10 million dollars for those affected by the crisis, Britain pledged five million pounds (eight million dollars) and South Korea 500,000 dollars worth of emergency relief supplies.

Helicopters sent by Washington have rescued more than 700 people from flood-hit areas, US officials said.

Copyright AFP (Agence France-Presse), 2010


----------



## alibaz




----------



## huzihaidao12

ÖÐ¹ú¿Õ¾ü³ö¶¯3¼ÜÒÁ¶û76Ïò°Í»ùË¹Ì¹ÔË¿¹ºéÎï×Ê_ÐÂÀË¾üÊÂ_ÐÂÀËÍø
&#20013;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#20986;&#21160;3&#26550;&#20234;&#23572;76&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#36816;&#25239;&#27946;&#29289;&#36164;ÐÂÀËÊ×Ò³ 2010&#24180;08&#26376;04&#26085; 10:41 &#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#38395;&#32593;



&#36164;&#26009;&#22270;&#65306;&#20013;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#26366;&#21442;&#21152;&#29577;&#26641;&#25937;&#28798;&#34892;&#21160;&#30340;&#20234;&#23572;-76&#36816;&#36755;&#26426;
&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#26032;&#31038;&#21271;&#20140;8&#26376;4&#26085;&#30005;&#35760;&#32773;4&#26085;&#20174;&#22269;&#38450;&#37096;&#26032;&#38395;&#20107;&#21153;&#23616;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#30001;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#25552;&#20379;&#12289;&#20013;&#22269;&#20891;&#38431;&#31609;&#25514;&#30340;&#32039;&#24613;&#25588;&#21161;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#65292;&#20110;&#24403;&#22825;&#28165;&#26216;5&#26102;&#35768;&#20998;&#21035;&#20174;&#30707;&#23478;&#24196;&#21644;&#21335;&#20140;&#26426;&#22330;&#36215;&#39134;&#65292;&#21069;&#24448;&#24052;&#39318;&#37117;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#22561;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#24713;&#65292;&#36825;&#25209;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#21253;&#25324;30&#21544;&#33647;&#21697;&#21644;&#20928;&#27700;&#35774;&#22791;&#12289;1000&#39030;&#24080;&#31735;&#12289;50&#21488;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#31561;&#65292;&#24635;&#20215;&#20540;&#32422;1000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#12290;&#25152;&#26377;&#29289;&#36164;&#36890;&#36807;&#20013;&#22269;&#31354;&#20891;&#30340;&#19977;&#26550;&#20234;&#23572;-76&#39134;&#26426;&#36816;&#24448;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#28798;&#21306;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#35199;&#21271;&#37096;&#24320;&#20271;&#23572;&#8212;&#26222;&#20160;&#22270;&#30465;&#22810;&#20010;&#22320;&#21306;7&#26376;&#26411;&#36973;&#36935;81&#24180;&#26469;&#26368;&#22823;&#24378;&#24230;&#30340;&#38477;&#38632;&#12290;&#25130;&#27490;8&#26376;3&#26085;&#32852;&#21512;&#22269;&#20799;&#31461;&#22522;&#37329;&#20250;&#30340;&#20272;&#31639;&#65292;&#26292;&#38632;&#24341;&#21457;&#30340;&#20005;&#37325;&#27946;&#28798;&#21487;&#33021;&#20351;&#24403;&#22320;&#25968;&#21315;&#20154;&#36935;&#38590;&#65292;300&#19975;&#20154;&#25104;&#20026;&#28798;&#27665;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#20026;&#34920;&#36798;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#23545;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#30340;&#21451;&#22909;&#24773;&#35850;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#26085;&#21069;&#20915;&#23450;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#25552;&#20379;&#32039;&#24613;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#65292;&#24110;&#21161;&#24052;&#25919;&#24220;&#25937;&#21161;&#28798;&#27665;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#23459;&#24067;&#25588;&#21161;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#21518;&#65292;&#26681;&#25454;&#22269;&#23478;&#23545;&#22806;&#32039;&#24613;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#24212;&#24613;&#26426;&#21046;&#30340;&#23433;&#25490;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20891;&#38431;&#31435;&#21363;&#34892;&#21160;&#65292;&#22269;&#38450;&#37096;&#22806;&#20107;&#21150;&#20844;&#23460;&#36805;&#36895;&#21327;&#35843;&#65292;&#32039;&#24613;&#35843;&#37197;&#29289;&#36164;&#65292;&#22312;48&#23567;&#26102;&#20869;&#21363;&#23436;&#25104;&#20840;&#37096;&#29289;&#36164;&#30340;&#31609;&#25514;&#21644;&#21551;&#36816;&#24037;&#20316;&#12290;

Chinese Air Force dispatched three IL-76 transport to Pakistan flood supplies ÐÂÀËÊ×Ò³ 2010 &#24180; 08 &#26376; 04 &#26085; 10:41 China News Net 



Data Figure: Chinese Air Force has participated in relief operations in Yushu transport aircraft Il -76 
China news agency, Beijing, August 4 - 4 from the Defense Department's Bureau of Information Services was informed by the Chinese government, China's military assistance to Pakistan for emergency financing of humanitarian supplies were in the same morning at around 5 pm and from Shijiazhuang, Nanjing Airport, to the Pakistan capital of Islamabad. 

It is reported that these 30 tons of humanitarian supplies, including medicines and water purification equipment, 1,000 tents, 50 generators, with a total value of about 10 million yuan. All materials by the Chinese Air Force 3 IL -76 aircraft to Pakistan disaster. 

Khyber northwest Pakistan - Pashtun provinces suffered more than the area 7 at the end of 81 years, maximum intensity of rainfall. Ended August 3 UNICEF estimates, rainstorms triggered severe flooding may make a few thousand local people were killed and 300 million people become victims. 

To express the Chinese Government and people of Pakistan government and people's friendship, the Chinese Government to the Government of Pakistan has decided to provide emergency humanitarian aid to help the Pakistani government relief victims. 

Chinese government announced aid to Pakistan, according to national foreign emergency humanitarian aid to emergency response mechanism, the Chinese military immediate action, the Defense Department's Foreign Affairs Office of the rapid coordination, emergency deployment of materials, within 48 hours to complete the financing of all goods and shipment of work .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeeshan

Donations for flood effectees- Red Crescent society Pakistan


----------



## AstanoshKhan

I just saw two Chinook and 1 Black Hawk Helicopter fly over Peshawar and was heading towards the flood affected areas. I hope they brought in some aid and to help rescue the trapped people.


----------



## amit27

The goverment should have declared this a national disaster and sought UN help like the earthquake in kashmir b4.


----------



## Patriot

AstanoshKhan said:


> I just saw two Chinook and 1 Black Hawk Helicopter fly over Peshawar and was heading towards the flood affected areas. I hope they brought in some aid and to help rescue the trapped people.


The Chief of US Transpiration Command jet (US Army General) was in Pakistan yesterday so it means USAF has now set logistics and providing transpiration help.


----------



## sparklingway

*The worst is yet to come: NDMA*​
ISLAMABAD: As the number of people affected by the floods increased to more than three million on Tuesday, officials warned that the worst could be yet to come.

*The government has expressed concerns about the safety of two large barrages in Sindh  Guddu and Sukkur  with authorities fearing that heavy floodwaters could cause them to burst.*

*There is no official word on the magnitude of devastation the breakage could cause, but experts believe it may submerge the entire lower part of the province.*

Speaking at a news conference, the chief of the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) said that the barrages are being watched closely. We are keeping our fingers crossed. We are leaving no stone unturned (to make sure dams remain intact). The quantity of water that is to pass through these barrages is just huge and there are fears that they can be damaged, NDMA chairman Lt. Gen. Nadeem Ahmed said.

His statement comes amid reports that close to a million cusecs of floodwater have entered Sindh after devastating Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa and parts of Punjab.

Ahmed said the flow of water at these two barrages would be at optimal level, a situation that can get out of control. But, the NDMA chief added, *8,000 troops with 95 boats and the entire helicopter fleet of the Pakistan Navy are ready to take on any situation in the province.*

Accompanying him was the chief of Pakistan metrological department who sounded similar alarm bells by saying that a new spell of monsoon rains, which has already started, can trigger more flashfloods in areas already inundated by water. *The situation can get further aggravated (by rains), Director General Met Office Qamar-uz-Zaman Chaudhry warned.

The first half of the current month (till August 15) is critical as another system of heavy rains would enter Sindh province from Bay of Bengal on August 8 or 9, he said. These, he added, can be devastating for an already precarious situation.
*
According to a forecast issued by the met department, monsoon rains, possibly heavy at times, are expected over the already-flooded areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The rains would hit, in particular, districts such as Peshawar, Kohat, Lakki-Marwat, Bannu, Tank, DI Khan, Noshehra, Swabi, Charsada, Mardan and Swat. Rains are also expected in southern and western Punjab  Mianwali, Bhakkar, Layyah, Dera Ghazi (DG) Khan, Rajanpur, Rahim Yar Khan and Muzaffargarh during the next 18 hours.

*These rains might generate further flashfloods in the local rivers and nullahs of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and the hill ******** of DG Khan and Rajanpur areas. The flood situation in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab may be further aggravated due to the current monsoon rains, the weather advisory warned. The rains will continue for the next 2-3 days, it added.*

General Nadeem said that the number of affected people is still not clear because the damage assessment in Khyber-Pukhtunkhwa and Punjab will be conducted once the flooding is over.

*Evacuations*

*The Provincial Disaster Manangement Authority ordered the immediate evacuation of people from Mithra, Sahi Bala Jogni after an increase in the water level in Warsak Dam.*

Meanwhile, mass evacuation took place in the city of Kot Addu in Punjab following flood warnings. The Kot Addu Bypass was submerged after the Muzaffargarh Canal burst its bank. The inflow of water in Tounsa Barrage reached one million cusecs, which affected the Daira Din Panah area. Around half a million people started moving out of the city on Tuesday to avoid danger.
*
However, in Sindh, despite warnings of floods, most residents of Katcha Bunder, Sukkur, refused to move to relief camps. Interestingly, the district administration managed to convince a few families to move to a nearby camp so that the media could report the evacuation. However, the families said that they would move back to their homes later in the day.* WITH ADDITIONAL REPORTING FROM OUR CORRESPONDENTS

Published in The Express Tribune, August 4th, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeeshan

The relief items may be sent to your nearest PAF Bases, where they have made arrangements for collection and transportation of the items to the flood affectees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan




----------



## ice_man

i was watching Duniya tv last night and this pathan guy was saying that pashtuns are being targeted! either be it taliban or be it karachi or be it the floods!! 

he said we don't want money we just need DOCTORS to cure our sick that's all we need!!! he said government doesn't care about us and all the you know usual stuff against politicians! but apparently he had lost all his cows his house his savings his everything!!!!! 

SAD very sad.........


----------



## Durrak

Really sad...
Allah bless them


----------



## RescueRanger

Problem is we have sent doctors but some of the areas are so remote it is very hard to reach. A UK team has already been in touch and are looking to deploy a team of medics and rescue boats if the UN asks for it.


----------



## mr42O

huda said:


> Pakistan has been hit by the worst ever flood of its history while
> its President, Foreign Minister and Interior Minister are enjoying the "Tour de
> Paris"



look at those *********************. guard u will be our hero please put that talwar in there ***** 

look at him disgusting...... SHAME ONE U.... ******


----------



## RescueRanger

AstanoshKhan said:


>



That's and Afghan Helicopter. Is the picture from Afghanistan or Pakistan?


----------



## Moin91

*Flood hits Kot Addu, threatens Kapco*

By Tehseen Raza and Tariq Birmani
Wednesday, 04 Aug, 2010 

*MUZAFFARGARH/ DERA GHAZI KHAN: Violent waves of the Indus surged into Kot Addu town on Tuesday after breaching the banks of the Taunsa-Punjnad link and Muzaffargarh canals.*

Floodwaters are posing a severe threat to Kapco power plant and Pak Arab Oil Refinery. Villages and fields only 2kms from Kapco have been inundated.

On the right bank of the swollen Indus, water has entered Kot Mithan, the hometown of Sufi poet Khwaja Ghulam Fareed, in Rajanpur district, after eroding a dyke.

Kot Addu is the second town in the Muzaffargarh district flooded in less than 12 hours. On Monday night, the town of Daira Din Pannah was flooded after the waves had breached the Abbaswala spur near Taunsa barrage.

The flood has so far displaced 300,000 people and caused massive destruction of property. The misery of the displaced people and the problems faced by rescue teams were compounded by incessant rain on Tuesday.

When Daira Din Pannah was inundated, thousands of people took shelter along the banks of the Muzaffargarh and TP link canals but flood waves destroyed the banks at several places and submerged Kot Addu.

About 30,000 people are marooned in Daira Din Pannah, resident Ghulam Ali said.

Railway traffic on the Multan-Rawalpindi section has been stopped and Daira Din Pannah has no link with Kot Addu by road or rail.

In Kot Addu, the administration and volunteers asked people to vacate the town because of breaches in the canals.

Local revenue official Qazi Mohammad Zafar said the government had helped 50,000 people to move to secure areas, while many others made their own arrangements and left their homes. He said the scale of devastation was massive and he could not give an estimate of crop losses or human displacement.

All buses and trucks available in Multan were called to Kot Addu to help people leave the area, regional police chief Mubarik Ali said.

He said 300 trucks were employed for evacuating people.

In Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur, thousands of people are camping in the open on higher grounds surrounded by water and face the risk of water-borne diseases.

The exceptionally high flood was still wreaking havoc in Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur. A large number of people have been displaced.

Suburbs of Dera Ghazi Khan and Jampur towns, Kot Tahir and Kotla Mughlan in Rajanpur are facing the threat of inundation.

A 3km portion of rail tracks near Taunsa barrage is under water.

Officials of the irrigation and revenue departments, Rescue 1122 service and teams set up by police and district administration are in the field to help people. 






DAWN.COM | Front Page | Flood hits Kot Addu, threatens Kapco


----------



## RescueRanger

Moin91 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

I can see a hydraulic forming, these are very dangerous occurrence within Swiftwater and once someone is trapped in them they can't get out. 

Those poor civilians should stay well back.*


----------



## Moin91

RescueRanger said:


> I can see a hydraulic forming, these are very dangerous occurrence within Swiftwater and once someone is trapped in them they can't get out.
> 
> Those poor civilians should stay well back.



you are right... we can only pray for them... 
May Allah have mercy upon us. Aameen


----------



## Durrak

Moin91 said:


> you are right... we can only pray for them...
> May Allah have mercy upon us. Aameen



Aameen........


----------



## ice_man

ok what i don't understand is last 72 hours WE KNOW that floods are moving towards sindh!!! and YET NO PREPARATIONS have been done in advance!!! 72 hours is alot of time to reinforce the dikes ! & move people!!!!


----------



## TaimiKhan

* Pak Army to contribute one-day salary to PM relief fund*
Updated at: 1605 PST, Wednesday, August 04, 2010

RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani Wednesday expressed deep sorrow and regret over the colossal loss of life and property during the ongoing floods.

According to a press released issued by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the COAS stated that the Army is making all out efforts for rescue and relief of the affected people.

&#8220;Army is working at full pace and capacity to extend maximum help to the people,&#8221; he stated. *COAS also announced the donation of one day salary of all ranks of Pakistan Army in Prime Minister&#8217;s Relief Fund, established for the flood affectees.*

&#8220;*Furthermore, in the line with their tradition, soldiers of Pakistan Army feel proud in sharing their bread with the affected countrymen and have distributed over 520 tons of rations thus far*,&#8221; COAS added.

COAS reiterated that the Army will also contribute meaningfully toward rehabilitation and reconstruction activities.

http://geo.tv/8-4-2010/69465.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan.1970

These natuaral calamities hit south asia year after year.. Just heard Rajasthan(friggin desert) getting hit with floods. 4 dead already.. 

The poor management of infrastructure in our respective countries kill 100 times more people than the scourge of terrorism. But we spend 1/100th the time discussing the solution to that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

I think Zardari made a huge mistake by going to europe and leaving people suffering, he probably ended not only his own political carear, but his son's carear too.


----------



## Spring Onion

Ahmad said:


> I think Zardari made a huge mistake by going to europe and leaving people suffering, he probably ended not only his own political carear, but his son's carear too.



He never had a career even when his wife was PM twice. 

Zardari is a liability which we are tolerating and carrying to avoid a political mess at a time when the country is fighting terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

how nice but also disgusting is that so many foreigners who who have no link or interest to pakistan are helping us while our own president has left the country at this time of crisis says alot about our leadership .Shameless zardari should be lynched moment he steps foot back on pakistani soil.


----------



## GUNNER

karan.1970 said:


> These natuaral calamities hit south asia year after year.. Just heard Rajasthan(friggin desert) getting hit with floods. 4 dead already..
> 
> The poor management of infrastructure in our respective countries kill 100 times more people than the scourge of terrorism. But we spend 1/100th the time discussing the solution to that..



If we spend 1/100th the money on disaster management that we spend on defense, we can save oursleves from the embarrasment of seeking foreign help each time. 

I think if SAARC could come up with some joint organisation to help each other in natural disasters then it would go a long way in helping regional peace. Heard another member suggest this earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Floods ravage Punjab, threaten Sindh *







KOT ADDU, Pakistan: Floodwaters ravaged hundreds of villages in the province of Punjab Wednesday, destroying homes, soaking crops, and threatening more lives. Aid workers warned that bloated rivers would soon surge into the country's south, prompting more evacuations.

This year's monsoon season has prompted the worst flooding in Pakistan in living memory and already killed more than 1,500 people. The UN scrambled to provide food and other assistance to some 3.2 million affected people in a nation already struggling with militancy and a poor economy.

After causing huge destruction in Pakistan's volatile northwest, floodwaters deluged villages and some urban centres in Punjab, the most populous province.

The army used boats and helicopters to move stranded villagers in the area to higher ground.

Water levels were so high in large tracts of Kot Addu and the nearby area of Layyah in the south of the province, that only treetops and uppermost floors of some buildings were visible.

Military spokesman Maj. Gen. Nadir Zeb told reporters Wednesday that at least 30,000 people have been rescued from flood-hit zones in Kot Addu and nearby areas over the previous 72 hours. He warned that more flooding was expected as weather forecasts predicted more rains in the next few days.

''People must cooperate with us, and they must leave those areas where floods are going to hit,'' he said.

Monsoon season in Pakistan usually lasts about three months, through mid-September. In a typical year, the country gets an average 137 mm worth of rainfall during the monsoon season. This year, it already has received 160 mm, said Mohammad Hanif, head of the National Weather Forecasting Center in Islamabad.

The rains are falling about 25 to 30 per cent above normal rates, Hanif said.

The northwest, which has been hit the hardest, experienced ''once-in-a-century'' rains, and can expect more wet weather in coming days, though at normal levels that should allow some recovery. The vast majority of deaths have been reported in that region.

Punjab in the country's east and Sindh province in the south, however, should expect significant rainfall, Hanif said.

At least 47 people had been killed in Punjab since flooding began in late July, Pakistan's National Disaster Management Authority said. Nearly 1,000 villages have been affected and some 15,000 houses destroyed in the province, the UN said.

The rush of muddy water over river banks in Punjab threatened to destroy vast stretches of crops. Numerous crops have also been lost in the northwest.

The loss of farm produce is one reason the UN has warned of serious food shortages, and the World Food Program has estimated that 1.8 million people will need to be fed over the next month.

Rescue workers have struggled to deliver aid because of washed-out bridges and roads and downed communication lines.

Several foreign countries have stepped in to help. The United States sent six large military helicopters from Afghanistan to help with the relief effort. The four CH-47 Chinook helicopters and two UH-60 Blackhawk utility helicopters arrived at Ghazi Airbase in Pakistan on Wednesday, a US Embassy statement said.

But many flood victims have complained that aid is not reaching them fast enough or at all. That anger could spread as floodwaters threaten Sindh province. Authorities expect several districts will be hit by rising waters in Sindh, which is on track to experience its worst flooding in 34 years, the UN said.


----------



## Mujahid

Swat is now devastated by floods, last year it was devastated by military operation against the Taliban. Its a real pity.


----------



## Dance

*Japan provides US$ 3mn grant for flood disaster*

*ISLAMABAD: The Government of Japan on Wednesday provided emergency grant assistance of US$ 3 million for flood disaster.*

According to a statement issued by the Embassy of Japan, besides this it has also provided emergency relief goods worth of 20 million Japanese yen (approximately US$ 230,000).

Japan has extended this emergency assistance immediately upon the request of the Government of Pakistan from a humanitarian point of view and in light of the friendly relations between both of the countries.

In response to the disastrous floods in the country, which have caused serious damage with loss of many lives, Minister for Foreign Affairs of Japan, Katsuya Okada has dispatched his message of sympathy to Foreign Minister, Makhdoom Shah Mahmood Qureshi.

In his message, Minister Okada expressed deepest condolences to the victims and their bereaved families as well as sympathy to those who are affected.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Japan provides US$ 3mn grant for flood disaster


----------



## RescueRanger

Latest Sit Rep:
http://ndma.gov.pk/Documents/flood_2010/04&#37;20August 2010.doc


----------



## Patriot

Where are your Arabian brothers who majority of Pakistanis love to suck up to?They're in help only when someone needs help in spreading terrorism and wahabhi extremist stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Patriot said:


> Where are your Arabian brothers who majority of Pakistanis love to suck up to?They're in help only when someone needs help in spreading terrorism and wahabhi extremist stuff.



They gave all their Kaqat in the form of RPGs, Suicide bombers and PETN.


----------



## kursed

> This past week, I was stuck in Yasin Valley in Gizar District (a district next to Gilgit District) for a project and I had to trek and walk by way back to Gilgit City, which took about four days. Despite the trip being extremely scary and dangerous at times, I was glad I was there as it gave me a chance to see the situation up close. The situation in Gizar was extremely dire. I saw hundreds of houses submerged in water. Animals dead, trees fallen. Most of the bridges and the roads have been completely destroyed in the area. In the moderately affected areas of gilgit district, the water ways have over filled and caused selabs in peoples fields and homes. Tent cities have gone up in Gupis Valley in the Gizar District. There was no army or military or government presence in any of these areas. Perhaps because Swat, Charsadda, Mardan etc have been reported to the most affected of all areas.
> 
> I reached on Gilgit city on Friday last week, I was told there was an emergency plane being flown out of Gilgit to Pindi to transport stranded families. As I got to the airport, I saw a C-130 airforce plane. As people (mostly civilians) who had managed to somehow get into the airpost past the airforce officials, rushed to the plane, we were told that the plane was full and that we should wait for 2 hours for another plane which was most likely goingto show up.
> 
> Fifteeen Minutes later, I saw about 20 or so airforce officials in uniforms heading to the plane along with their families. I went up to an official who had told me that the plane was full and asked him as to how they found space for these people. I was told that they were on the list. When I enquired as to what list. I was told that this plane was called especially to transport airforce families who were stranded in gilgit back to Islamabad and that it was not for civilians. I was stunned. Could the government afford to divert a plane to transport families of airforce officials from the Governments relief efforts for the most affected? Moreover could they just be so blatantly open about the special privllege usually given to the families of the armed forces in this country? I went up to the higher looking official ( i can never recognize airforce ranks from their uniforms) and asked him as to how people were selected to get onto the plane. I was told I wasnt from a state insitution or related to anyone from one and couldnt be on it. After about 5 minutes of me telling that my taxes paid for the armed forces and that i would write an editorial for Dawn about this incident, the official perhaps trying to get me off his back, let me go onto the plane. I landed at Chaklala air base 45 minutes later.
> 
> I have now been part of three emergency relief efforts in the last 5 years in Pakistan, the worse one perhaps the Oct 2005 earthquake. I have seen the army working, at times working very hard. I have also seen individual army personel going out of their way to save peoples lives, but I have also seen the army give preferential treatment to their own people, I have seen the army and the Government working in some areas while completly ignoring the others as was the case in 2005, when most of the government relief reached Balakot and Muzzafarabad District while Districts like Chakkar and various areas in Mansera which were ignored by the army and the government
> I would like to humbly suggest that while one can appreciate the armys efforts at this time, to assume that the military efforts are equitable and just and to state there that there is no preferrential treatment is naive and ignorant on anyones part.
> 
> I think we are in stage of crisis (as we seem to always be in this country), and I think that our first priority is to provide relief to the affected families, but I think its also important to be critiical of insitutions such as the army especially at a time like there, where their lack of accountability and equality can have a more severe impact on peopless lives.



Source: Army Selective in Rescuing Flood Victims | Teeth Maestro


----------



## GUNNER

MEHMOOD KOT, Pakistan, Aug 5, 2010 (AFP) - The number of people hit by Pakistan's worst floods in generations rose to four million on Thursday, as thousands waded through water or crammed into cars to escape drowning villages.

The United Nations rushed a top envoy to Pakistan to mobilise international support and address the urgent plight of millions affected by torrential monsoon rains across the volatile country that have killed around 1,500.

The disaster is now into its second week and the rains are spreading into Pakistan's most populous provinces of Punjab and Sindh, as anger mounts against the government response after villages and farmland were washed away.

"Altogether, more than four million people are in a way or another affected," said Manuel Bessler, who heads the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs in Pakistan.

"What we are facing now is a major catastrophe," the UN official said in Islamabad.

Officials warned that dams could burst as heavy rain lashed the Punjab town of Kot Addu, transforming the area into a giant lake.

Army helicopters flew overhead as people streamed out of flooded villages searching for safer ground, an AFP reporter said.

"All these villages are dangerous now. We are evacuating the population," said Manzoor Sarwar, police chief for Muzaffargarh district.

"Important installations are in danger. We have taken all possible steps to save people's lives and important installations," he said.

But victims lashed out at authorities for failing to come to their rescue and provide better relief, piling pressure on a cash-strapped administration straining to contain Taliban violence and an economic crisis.

"Everybody is leaving. We came out empty-handed. We didn't have enough time to take our belongings," Ghulam Mustafa, 26, told AFP in Mehmood Kot, a village about six hours' drive south of Lahore, the capital of Punjab.

Houses, shops, petrol pumps and small villages were submerged. Villagers waded barefoot through water up to their necks and chests, carrying belongings on their heads, an AFP reporter said.

"There's up to six feet (1.8 metres) of water in the city. All our stuff was destroyed. We saved only our children," Sadaqat Ali, 28, a plumber from Kot Addu told AFP.

His 12-member family carried bags on their heads -- exhaustion and unhappiness etched on their faces. The children were barefoot.

"We weren't warned the flood would hit our villages," Allah Diwaya told AFP while manning a tea stall in Kot Addu.

"We weren't expecting it. It was a sudden wave. Everything has been destroyed. Now we're homeless," he said.

Suhail Tipu, a senior administration official in the area, said that engineers had breached a flooded canal in two places to protect the Kot Addu power station, one of the country's biggest.

UN special envoy Jean-Maurice Ripert was on Thursday visiting affected areas in the northwest, where officials say there has been a lull in rainfall and water levels are receding.

The UN World Food Programme says 80 percent of food reserves have been destroyed in the flooding and Pakistan's meteorological department has issued new warnings of rain to come elsewhere.

In Sindh, authorities warned that major floods were expected on Saturday and Sunday in the fertile agricultural area of Katcha along the Indus river, saying 5,000 people had already been evacuated.

"We have prepared a plan to evacuate some 500,000 people," provincial disaster management authority chief Sualeh Farooqi told AFP.

The number of affected districts in Punjab rose to seven and alert warnings were issued in five districts of Sindh to the south, the UN said.

"Water levels in Sindh are very high and there is a risk that if these levels continue to rise, it could pose serious threat to Sukkur Barrage," said Maurizio Giuliano, a spokesman for the UN coordination office.

Although Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has said about 100,000 people have been rescued and "relief items in sufficient quantity" provided, many say they have received no assistance from the government, only from local families.

Particular scorn has been heaped on the deeply unpopular President Asif Ali Zardari for pressing ahead with visits to Paris and London at the height of the disaster.

An international relief campaign is stepping up including a 10-million-dollar aid package from the United States, Pakistan's anti-terror ally.


----------



## khurasaan1

Ahmad said:


> I think Zardari made a huge mistake by going to europe and leaving people suffering, he probably ended not only his own political carear, but his son's carear too.



when did he do anything right for the country except filling his own pockets...


----------



## khurasaan1

Patriot said:


> Where are your Arabian brothers who majority of Pakistanis love to suck up to?They're in help only when someone needs help in spreading terrorism and wahabhi extremist stuff.



their money is to kill sunnis not to save them bro...
what else u can expect from them
I guess now u knw who r they..


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

Patriot said:


> Where are your Arabian brothers who majority of Pakistanis love to suck up to?They're in help only when someone needs help in spreading terrorism and wahabhi extremist stuff.



It's sad that we have to constantly explain to people to have some discipline and steadfastness and let the Arab brothers come asking us for help, and not the other way around. Their cause we are always ready to lay our lives down for. For us, they throw a few barrels of oil and we start naming our streets after them.


----------



## Nav

Guys 2day i visited surrondings of Nowshera there is still no Aid from Govt. They despretly need following Things:
1. Food
2.clothes (ladies & gents + kids )
3. Water
even they Blocked G.T road Today Near Akora Khatak Against Govt's rude policies.
I knw its a kind of Team work To help those people but if some 1 can donate things mention above. That will be very handy for victims


----------



## air marshal

*Turkish relief goods for flood victims arrived*

ISLAMABAD, Aug 5 (APP): The first consignment of relief goods for the flood-affected people sent by the Turkish Red Crescent Society (TRCS) was received here by the officials of the Pakistan Red Crescent Society (PRCS) last night at Chaklala airbase.

The humanitarian assistance by the TRCS contains 1,200 food packages, 420 kitchen utensils, 1,000 blankets, 1,500 sleeping bags, 240 beds and 1,270 mattresses in total over 35 tons of relief goods worth US$ 200,000.
The Airbus A310-300 cargo plane of Turkish Airlines landed on Wednesday night at Chaklala Airbase and delivered international humanitarian assistance for the flood victims. Brig (Retd) Muhammad Ilyas, Secretary PRCS along with officials of the society welcomed the crew and representatives of the Turkish Red Crescent.

The relief is Turkish response to the recent heavy monsoon rains that have caused the worst ever floods in Pakistan recorded during last 80 years.

The relief goods will jointly be distributed by TRCS and PRCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

*US Army begins relief missions in Pakistan*

(AP) 

KALAM, Pakistan  U.S. Army helicopters have flown their first relief missions in Pakistan's flood-ravaged northwest.

An Associated Press reporter saw four U.S. Chinooks evacuating hundreds of people stranded for days in a mountain town in the upper reaches of the Swat Valley.

A U.S. Embassy spokesman said Thursday the choppers had flown 12 sorties.


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan is not alone in the hour of trail: Turkish envoy*

ISLAMABAD, Aug 5 (APP): The Ambassador of Turkey in Islamabad Babur Hizlan has said that Turkey will continue to offer whatever help she can for the relief of flood-affected people in Pakistan and the first consignment of relief is actually the love and concern of Turkish people for the people of Pakistan. 

He sated this while talking to media after the first consignment of relief goods for flood victims sent by Turkish Red Crescent Society (TRCS) arrived here at Chaklala Airbase. 

The ambassador said that Pakistan and Turkey share each others pains and joys and the relief goods for flood0-affected people is only a token of Turkish love and respect for its Pakistani brothers and sisters. 
The humanitarian assistance by the TRCS contains 1,200 food packages, 420 kitchen utensils, 1,000 blankets, 1,500 sleeping bags, 240 beds and 1,270 mattresses in total over 35 tons of relief goods worth US$ 200,000.

The Airbus A310-300 cargo plane of Turkish Airlines landed on Wednesday night at Chaklala Airbase and delivered international humanitarian assistance for the flood victims. Brig (R) Muhammad Ilyas, Secretary PRCS along with officials of the society welcomed the crew and representatives of the Turkish Red Crescent.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Guynextdoor

May God grant peace to the departed souls. My sympathies with Pakistan on this sad moment.


----------



## Solomon2

Any news on getting fresh drinking water and anti-cholera drugs to flood victims?


----------



## Nav

Yap soloman , but not from Govt Some Pvt NGO's Ant Unicef providing Fresh water, shalter to Victims. Pakistan is in great great Trobule and Zardari enjoying his picnic.


----------



## khurasaan1

Dance said:


> *Japan provides US$ 3mn grant for flood disaster*
> 
> [/url]



Excellent Japan Excellent ...U guyz alwayz helps us...
I dont know why we r alwayz in need of help..
Anywayz thank u japan for ure kind help...


----------



## khurasaan1

Nav said:


> Yap soloman , but not from Govt Some Pvt NGO's Ant Unicef providing Fresh water, shalter to Victims. Pakistan is in great great Trobule and Zardari enjoying his picnic.



Is possible he gets Curse(Baddowaa) of the poor innocent pplz...and might never come back alive...from this picnic....


----------



## Donatello

air marshal said:


> *Pakistan is not alone in the hour of trail: Turkish envoy*
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Aug 5 (APP): The Ambassador of Turkey in Islamabad Babur Hizlan has said that Turkey will continue to offer whatever help she can for the relief of flood-affected people in Pakistan and the first consignment of relief is actually the love and concern of Turkish people for the people of Pakistan.
> 
> He sated this while talking to media after the first consignment of relief goods for flood victims sent by Turkish Red Crescent Society (TRCS) arrived here at Chaklala Airbase.
> 
> The ambassador said that Pakistan and Turkey share each others pains and joys and the relief goods for flood0-affected people is only a token of Turkish love and respect for its Pakistani brothers and sisters.
> The humanitarian assistance by the TRCS contains 1,200 food packages, 420 kitchen utensils, 1,000 blankets, 1,500 sleeping bags, 240 beds and 1,270 mattresses in total over 35 tons of relief goods worth US$ 200,000.
> 
> The Airbus A310-300 cargo plane of Turkish Airlines landed on Wednesday night at Chaklala Airbase and delivered international humanitarian assistance for the flood victims. Brig (R) Muhammad Ilyas, Secretary PRCS along with officials of the society welcomed the crew and representatives of the Turkish Red Crescent.






Thanks Turkey!


We need Turkish flag man!


----------



## RescueRanger

Solomon2 said:


> Any news on getting fresh drinking water and anti-cholera drugs to flood victims?



UNICEF has provided water purifying tablets while WHO provided cholera kits and emergency medicines for the affected districts of Punjab. Source: UN OCHA Islamabad Office 


In KP, UNICEF and its implementing partners are providing clean drinking water to over half a million people through the restoration of tube wells and water tankering in Swat, Kohat, Charsadda, Nowshera, Lower Dir and Peshawar.


Restoration of sanitation services and distribution of hygiene kits is also ongoing. In Swat, awareness campaigns on health and hygiene issues and provision of water purifying tablets, hygiene kits and other related items is , underway. UNICEF has also provided emergency medicines to district health
departments of Charsadda and Nowshera.


Nicki Bennett, mobile +92 300 850 2289, bennett5@un.org

Additional Info can be had in these sitreps:
http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/rwb.nsf/db900sid/MUMA-87XVPL/$File/full_report.pdf

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TechMan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hutchroy

*PM befooled by fake medical camp in Mianwali*






MIANWALI: *Prime Minister Gilani was magnificently befooled in Mianwali when he visited a medical relief camp, which was amazingly set up moments before his arrival by local administration within premises of a private school,* Geo News revealed.

The medical camp had been set up in emergency some minutes before PM arrived on a visit while some persons were also made fabricated patients to appear being treated at relief camp.

Authorities showed blind-to-fact PM Gilani as if the medical camp was functioning for long time in the area. However, no sooner did poor PM Gilani depart than there was no medical relief camp to be found in the area.

After reviewing the damage and displacement wreaked by floods in the area, PM was informed of the medical relief camp established for provision of medical aid for affectees and also he was insisted to visit camp.

*On his arrival at camp, PM, the chief of country, was introduced persons lying on the beds being flood efectees, whom innocent PM Gilani not only granted compensation cheques costing Rs.5000 each but also inquired after their wellbeing.

However in reality, there are only an empty school, chairs, desks and school employees now in replacement of medical staff, patients and a medical relief camp.*


----------



## jha

*Floods surge into Pak's Sindh province, 3 lakh evacuated*

KARACHI: Pakistan's worst floods in 80 years surged into southern Sindh province today amidst criticism over failing to provide speedy relief to the 4.5 million people affected by the deluge, even as about 300,000 have been evacuated along the swollen Indus river.

After causing widespread devastation in the north western and central parts of Pakistan, the floods entered Sindh. Officials said a flow of 780,000 cusecs of water had been recorded at the Guddu Barrage and the level is expected to rise to 900,000 cusecs soon.

Flood waters also entered Ghotki and Kashmore districts in Sindh and were rising, officials said.

Army and navy units are already on high alert in these areas to carry out rescue and relief operations and over 300,000 people have been evacuated from areas near the Indus river basin.

The number of people affected by floods across the country today rose to an estimated 4.5 million, officials at the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs in Islamabad said.

Over 1,500 people have been killed by the floods, which also washed away livestock and inundated thousands of acres of crops.

The floods in Punjab and Sindh were slightly exacerbated by continuing monsoon rains. Though floods abated in Mianwanli, Bhakkar and Layyah districts, conditions were worse in Dera Ghazi Khan and Muzaffargarh districts, said Punjab Relief Commissioner Ikhlaq Ahmad Tarar.

"Around 90 people have died due to the rains and floods. Some 1.4 million people have been displaced in Punjab," Tarar said. A total of 1.42 million acres of crops and nearly 1,350 villages have been destroyed in flood- affected areas of Punjab.

The embankment of a canal broke at Mithan Kot and flood waters entered the city. The evacuation of people had begun and the administration had directed the residents of low-lying areas to move to safer places.

Authorities had also issued a warning at Chachara Sharif in Rajanpur as there was heavy pressure of water at an embankment, Tarar said.

In the northwestern Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, which has borne the brunt of Pakistan's worst floods since 1929, the level of most rivers began receding today, giving a fillip to relief activities.

A spokesman for the Provincial Disaster Management Authority said that the level of all rivers - except the Kabul river and the Indus river - was normal.


----------



## indushek

Though i am not providing any help monitarily to the needy, i pray to the god may he help them.


----------



## KSRaj

Hutchroy said:


> Authorities showed blind-to-fact PM Gilani as if the medical camp was functioning for long time in the area. However, no sooner did poor PM Gilani depart than there was no medical relief camp to be found in the area.



For a moment ignoring the enourmity of these floods, it is always a relief to hear a politician getting fooled instead of a politician fooling others!


----------



## Rafael

Zardari's Katrina
by Fatima Bhutto.


This week, Pakistan's president, Asif Ali Zardari, boarded a private Gulfstream Jet along with his family and his hundreds-large entourage to visit the European countries included on the president's grand tour. Yesterday, Zardari -- who was married to my aunt, the late Benazir Bhutto, before her 2007 murder -- landed in London. As soon as the plane touched down, the president and his Very Important coterie were chauffeured in a dozen luxury vehicles to a five-star hotel where the president will be staying in a &#163;7,000 ($11,160) per night Royal Suite.


His welcome, however, was less than royal. On the drive to the hotel, protesters held placards reading "Zardari King of Thieves," "Zardari 100&#37; Pure Corruption," and "GO Zardari GO." While Zardari was schmoozing with his cronies in luxe London hotels, Pakistan was reeling from the deadliest floods to hit the country in 80 years. In short, it looks like Zardari's Katrina.

More than 3 million people in the northwestern region of Pakistan have now been affected by the floods. Parts of the north are facing terminal food shortages even as they are inaccessible to relief workers. The U.N. World Food Program says that 1.8 million will urgently need something to eat in coming weeks. The death toll has risen steadily in recent days to more than 1,400 people. About another million have lost their homes.

The news is also unlikely to get any better: Officials now say that the waters are expected to hit Punjab and Sindh provinces, Pakistan's food-producing regions. New flood warnings are still being issued, and the country is bracing for further monsoon downpours.

*Zardari takes a lot of overseas trips -- so many that one local TV pundit estimated somewhat anecdotally last year that Richard Holbrooke, U.S. President Barack Obama's special envoy to the "AfPak" region, had spent more time in Pakistan than Zardari had recently.* But the timing of this particular visit has angered not only his subjects but also his hosts. Two prominent Asian Britons refused to meet the visiting head of state. Khalid Mahmood, a member of parliament, vigorously condemned Zardari's decision to visit London. "A lot of people are dying," he told the press. "He should be [in Pakistan] to try to support the people, not swanning around in the UK and France." Lord Ahmed, a labor MP, continued that Zardari had a responsibility to be "looking after people, not [be] over here."

Yet the protests seem to have fallen on deaf ears -- which really shouldn't surprise anyone who has watched the Zardari government in action. The floods are just the latest, most tragic example of how inept the Pakistani state truly is. The inundation was predictable; Pakistan suffers monsoon rains every year at exactly the same time. But in a country -- and with a president -- so endemically corrupt, dealing with the entirely preventable, whether terrorism or natural disasters, has become impossible. There is simply no will, and more importantly no money, to spend on the Pakistani people. The country's coffers are constantly being diverted to more pressing programs -- or pockets, for that matter. Before he came to office, Zardari was facing corruption charges in Switzerland, Spain, and Britain. (As president, he withdrew Pakistan's cooperation with the latter two countries' courts; his presidential immunity prevented a Swiss case from re-opening.

http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/08/04/zardaris_katrina

_Fatima Bhutto writes for the New Statesman and the Daily Beast. Her book Songs of Blood and Sword will be published by Nation Books in September. She is a niece of Benazir Bhutto, who was married to Asif Ali Zardari_


----------



## peacekeeper

Afridi to raise funds for flood victims



Thursday, August 05, 2010
By our correspondent

KARACHI: Shahid Afridi will fly out for Dubai on Thursday (today) to raise funds for the victims of the worst floods Pakistan has seen in its 63-year history.

Afridi, Pakistans ODI and Twenty20 captain, is hoping to raise millions of rupees during his two-day stay in the United Arab Emirates.

Our countrymen are once again going through a very, very difficult time and its our responsibility to help them as much as we can, Afridi told The News on Wednesday.

Millions in different parts of the country like Khyber Pakhtunkhawa, Punjab and Sindh are in a desperate situation and need immediate help, he added.

The floods that have inundated north-western Pakistan since last week has by now claimed over 1,400 lives and stranded, displaced or otherwise affected another 3.2 million.

Afridi and several other Pakistani sportsmen also raised substantial funds for the victims of the 2005 earthquake.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Well, I can't digest the quoted text below as I had a conversation with my younger brother a while ago who just returned from Upper Dir, stucked there for over 3 days.



> The Bridge (linking Lower Dir to Upper Dir area) has been destroyed by heavy floods. According to my brother, the Army personnel there were so exhausted and devastated of the Govt policies in dealing with the flood - they had clear cut instructions from the Govt. not to build the bridge. According to that Army person, the Army can built this bridge in 35mins even the Americans have offered them to build it - keeeping in mind, it took 5 hours waiting in Queue for my brother to cross the temporary wooden made bridge. Only two persons are allowed to cross the bridge at once as it cannot bear heavy load and there were people waiting in 5km long queue on both sides.



Why would they do that, I'm totally speechless.


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

AstanoshKhan said:


> Well, I can't digest the quoted text below as I had a conversation with my younger brother a while ago who just returned from Upper Dir, stucked there for over 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they do that, I'm totally speechless.



Well one of the reasons can be .

It is expected to rain heavily again(as predicted by met dept)..and if flash floods occour again then these structures(bridges) which are already a scarce resource to find..can be swept away ..just like original bridges.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I would prefer Afridi to run this country; honestly.......

in fact, if my memory serves me correct he went through a lot of sweat and effort to do what he could to raise money and relief effort for Swati IDPs


we do have people in this country who genuinely do give a damn.....then you have the ''apathetics'' who say ''why we should do anything, somebody else will go help those poor people''


in fairness to the Americans, they are doing a lot. In fact, according to somebody I spoke to he said that U.S. is not even putting their flags on the relief goods being donated because they dont want to politicise the issue. They want the aid to come in without distractions.


----------



## sur

We had some agricultural land near *Head-Tareemoo* in Jhang. Every year or so in flood season, "ARMY" men would come there & drill holes & implant explosives in the mud-dam banking the river chanab... Then they'll wait for water level to reach threshold & if water did reach dangerous level to be a threat to head tareemoo, they would announce that flood is coming & would explode the mud-banks right behind where we had our farm...

We used to have floods almost every other year or so... but it was NOT the water overflowing the banks,,, it was water released to save Taremoo-Head-Works.




Now what i think of these floods is that after heavy rainfalls,, river banks had to be broken to *save the Tarbela Dam & Chashma Barrage* etc from strong river currents that resulted from those rains...
-
-
-
Kalabagh Dam would have had NO role what so ever in recent floods,,, So this incompetent-knucklehead is talking rubbish...


xeric said:


> Till the time we have azzholes like him, WE all deserve to drown..!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Flooding in Pakistan : Natural Hazards

*Pakistan Floods - Specialized sensor on NASA satellite reveals a city awash in flood water*





acquired August 4, 2010

Though many areas in northwest Pakistan were bracing for heavy rain and additional flash flooding on August 4, 2010, the city of Kheshgi, in northwest Pakistan, had clear skies. This image, taken by the Advanced Spaceborne Thermal Emission and Reflection Radiometer (ASTER) on NASAs Terra satellite reveals a city awash in flood water.

Thick with mud, the Kabul River is pale green in this false color image. Clearer water is dark blue. The river flows through its usual channel, but in places, water seeps over the channel and across the landscape. The buildings and roads of Kheshgi are silver. Spots of turquoise blueshallow, muddy water or water-logged groundcovers several sections of the city.

On the south side of the Kabul River, water flows down the hills, washing over neighborhoods. The bare ground in the hills is brown and tan. Plant-covered land, red in this image, is divided into long, narrow rectangles, pointing to agriculture. Geometric shapes under the water near the river are probably submerged fields of crops. Thousands of acres of crops had been lost in floods throughout Pakistan, said the United Nations.

Kheshgi is in the Nowshera district in the Khyber Pakhutnkhwa province. As of August 2, Khyber Pakhutnkhwa was the hardest hit province in Pakistan, said the United Nations, and Nowshera was the most impacted district in the province. Nowshera reported 500,000 people displaced with 161 dead, said the Government of Khuber Pakhtunkhwa.

The floods affected communities throughout Pakistan. More than 1,100 people had died, 15,000 homes were damaged or destroyed, and at least one million people were in need of emergency assistance throughout Pakistan, said the United Nations on August 2. The floods occurred as unusually heavy monsoon rains fell over Pakistan.

LARGE IMAGE:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan

the Arab people Felt very sad about what happened to their brothers in Pakistan . . And began fund-raising campaigns to send aid to Pakistan . . the Efforts were on the official level and at the level of charitable and religious institutions:

Saudi Arabia:
Saudi Arabia start airlifting relief supplies for Pakistans flood victims on Wednesday, an official statement said on Tuesday. The supplies were ordered by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah to alleviate the suffering of flood victims.
The Saudi Royal Air Force will establish an air bridge to Islamabad to transport the relief supplies, the statement said. The Saudi Finance Ministry has already arranged large amounts of foodstuffs, medicine, blankets and tents for the flood victims.
We are coordinating with UN organizations to distribute humanitarian and emergency relief supplies worth $100 million, which the Kingdom had earlier allocated to support victims of natural calamities in Pakistan, the statement said.
Pakistans worst floods have hit more than three million people so far and the death toll has climbed over 1,400, a spokesman for the U.N. Children's Fund said on Tuesday. Abdul Sami Malik said 1.3 million people were severely affected by the floods in the northwest.
Pakistani authorities are struggling to help victims of the flooding, many of whom have lost their homes and livelihood and say they had not received any official warnings that raging waters were heading their way.

UAE:
The President, His Highness Shaikh Khalifa bin Zayed Al Nahyan ordered urgent delivery of relief materials to shelter displaced people in the flood hit areas of Pakistan
This came as General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, received here on Sunday Pakistan president Asif Ali Zardari, who made a short visit to the UAE en route to Europe. Shaikh Mohammed conveyed Shaikh Khalifas condolences on the victims of floods.
Gen. Shaikh Mohammed expressed his sympathy with the families of the victims and reiterated UAEs support to Pakistan in these difficult times.
The meeting was attended by National Security Advisor Shaikh Hazza bin Zayed Al Nahyan and Minister of Higher Education and Scientific Research Shaikh Nahyan bin Mubarak Al Nahyan.
President Zardari expressed appreciation to Shaikh Khalifa and Gen. Shaikh Mohammed and praised the UAEs unlimited support and efforts to alleviate suffering of the people affected by the floods. The meeting also discussed bilateral relations and ways to enhance them, as well as regional developments and issues of mutual of interest. Over 1,000 people have been killed and 500,000 displaced by the floods in Pakistan  the worst in the country since 1929.

Qatar:
Doha: In collaboration with the Islamic Development Bank (IDB), Qatar Red Crescent (QRC) has announced a plan to provide primary assistance to the victims of the floods in North-West Pakistan, for which it has raised QR1.5m.
The first phase of Qatar Red Crescents aid will focus on bringing relief by providing basic needs in terms of tents, kitchen tools, food, water and personal health kits. A statement issued here said sending medical teams will also be part of the aid plan. 
The second phase will be allocated to repair the damaged houses in the affected region, which needs a large intervention by humanitarian and civil society organisations, QRC said.
QRCs team of volunteers and doctors have been in Pakistan since the 2004 earthquake. They spent about four years to provide medical care and help to the earthquake victims.
Meanwhile, the death toll from Pakistans worst floods in living memory topped 1,100 yesterday as outbreaks of water-borne disease emerged and penniless survivors sought refuge from the raging ********. More than 1.5 million people have been affected by monsoon rains, flash floods and landslides in the northwest province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, and at least another 47 have died in Pakistani-administered Kashmir, officials said. Thousands of homes and vast swathes of farmland have been destroyed in the region

Jordan:
King Abdullah of Jordan has expressed his heartfelt condolences and sympathies for the people who lost their lives and the families who were affected in the disastrous floods in Pakistan.
In a message, the king prayed Almighty Allah to rest the departed souls in eternal peace and bestow courage and patience on affected people to bear the tragedy, The king has given orders for the processing of military aircraft to deliver aid.

Kuwait:
Secretary-General of the Kuwait Joint Relief Committee Faisal Al-Jeeran said on Monday that a delegation from the Committee will travel next Thursday to Pakistan for the distribution of relief assistance and basic needs for victims and displaced persons as a result of floods that swept northwestern Pakistan.
Al-Jeeran told KUNA that the Committee at its meeting, headed by Ahmed Saad Al-Jasser, acting Chairman of the Committee, decided to send a delegation to Pakistan for the distribution of relief supplies to flood-stricken people through coordination with the charge daffaires at the Embassy of the State of Kuwait to Islamabad, Falah Al-Mutairi in order to facilitate the task of the delegation

Allah Almighty, Most Merciful we call you to Reduced calamities for our brothers in Pakistan . . Amin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

any idea how much loss has occured from this flooding? i know its increasing day n night but any official figure released by the Government of Pakistan?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Zaki said:


> any idea how much loss has occured from this flooding? i know its increasing day n night but any official figure released by the Government of Pakistan?



at least 1,400-1,500 killed. 4 million displaced. 

how many injured, how much property/asset/infrastructure damage ---there will need to be an assesment. But i'm sure the number will be large; and a huge burden on our already damaged economy.


its a disaster of staggering proportions --even for a developed country, let alone a country like Pakistan which is already facing much difficulties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

picture really does speak a thousand words


----------



## Chiru

Zardari looks very cool. ..


----------



## fawwaxs

*More evacuations in Sindh as floods loom *






SUKKUR: Authorities carried out more evacuations in Sindh province on Friday, threatened by the country's worst floods in 80 years.

The disaster swallowed up entire villages, killed over 1,600 people and devastated millions.

Meteorologist Hazrat Mir said on Thursday flood waters were moving at high levels in north Sindh province and would enter the town of Sukkur by Saturday.

About 350,000 people have been evacuated from low-lying areas of the Indus river basin in Sindh.

&#8220;Evacuations are continuing in the affected and vulnerable areas. There have been constant rains which have aggravated the situation in the areas already struck by floods,&#8221; said Saleh Farooqui, the director general of the provincial Disaster Management Authority.

&#8220;People had to leave their homes because of floods and they now also have to face problems because of rains.&#8221;

Those who have not been evacuated can only wait for what are likely to be raging waters like the ones which ravaged the northwest and the agricultural heartland Punjab.

Floods have already spread to Sindh but much heavier waters threaten to inflict far worse suffering. Some people who have fled their destroyed villages are out in the open and face the prospect of being displaced again.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Flood water reached to the boundary wall of the 1,200-megawatt Kot Addu Power Company plant*


----------



## mshoaib61

This aerial view shows a flood-hit area of Kot Addu, Pakistan on Wednesday, Aug. 4, 2010. Floodwaters ravaged hundreds of villages in Pakistan's main province of Punjab, destroying homes, soaking crops, and threatening more lives. Aid workers warned that bloated rivers would soon surge into the country's south, prompting more evacuations. (AP Photo/Khalid Tanveer)


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

Zaki said:


> any idea how much loss has occured from this flooding? i know its increasing day n night but any official figure released by the Government of Pakistan?


*
Official govt figures released by NDMA... uptill couple of days ago was 1.7 Billion dollars....but actual damage may exceed $10Billion. ..
*
since the flood relief aid from friendly countries and world bodies up till now is less than $100 million..hence govt' s planned fiscal deficit will take hit .

...so much so that govt might have to borrow from SBP..which will further lead to increase in inflation.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Telenor Pakistan Pledges Rs100 Million for Flood Affectees

By Sana Fatima · Friday, Aug 6, 2010 

Telenor Pakistan has pledged Rs. 100 Million in funding and telecommunication services, towards relief and rehabilitation of flood affectees. The amount will be used to facilitate immediate relief efforts and longer term rehabilitation initiatives by Pakistan Red Crescent Society.






Chief Strategy Officer and VP Corporate Affairs, Telenor Pakistan, Aamir Ibrahim said, In this hour of need, where millions have been affected by devastating floods across the country, Telenor Pakistan stands by its brethren. We will contribute through donating funds, offering our telecommunication services and volunteering our collective employee efforts towards the rehabilitation of the affectees. We are deeply saddened by the loss of life and the destruction caused by recent floods. We are sure that this humble effort will help those who need it most.

Secretary General, Pakistan Red Crescent Society (PRCS), Brig. (Retd.) Muhammad Ilyas Khan appreciated Telenor Pakistans timely contribution. He said, This is a great initiative from Telenor Pakistan and hopefully will also encourage other organizations to contribute in a similar manner. This is a national crisis and everyone needs to do their part by coming forward and extending support.

Telenor Pakistan runs a number of community support initiatives aimed at helping communities help themselves. In addition to becoming a disability friendly organization, Telenor Pakistan also takes a lead in extending support to disaster victims. In wake of October 2008 earthquake in Baluchistan, it was the first telecom operator to reach the affected area that provided communication facilities and a months supply of food items to 160 families. Other than providing crisis communication support to Edhi, National Crisis Management Cell, press and relief organizations, Telenor Pakistan also made a contribution of Rs. 65 million to the President Earthquake Relief Fund and International Red Cross after the 2005 earthquake. Telenor Pakistan and PRCS also worked together during the IDP crisis to help thousands of displaced people from tribal areas of Pakistan.

--------------------------------

Mobilink Pledges Rs. 85 million For Flood Relief

By Sana Fatima · Thursday, Aug 5, 2010 4 

Mobilink, Pakistans market leader in cellular communication services, with the support of parent company Orascom Telecom Holding has committed Rs. 85 million for providing relief to the affectees of the floods caused by torrential monsoon rains in Pakistan.






Mobilink will be coordinating with relief organizations including World Food Programme and World Health Organization to reach out to the flood victims to ensure that aid needs of the deserving and un-served are met in an efficient manner. The funds will be used to provide immediate relief assistance including clean drinking water and dry food rations.

Naguib Sawiris, Executive Chairman, OTH and Khaled Bichara, Group Chief Executive Officer, OTH expressed grief at the loss of lives, infrastructure and the ongoing crisis adding that Mobilink and Pakistan hold a very special place at Orascom and the Rs. 85 million fund is a humble way of expressing solidarity with the millions of people affected by the worst floods in Pakistans history.

Rashid Khan, President & CEO Mobilink shared that, This is a national tragedy that requires each one of us to respond with support that is tangible and urgency which is critical. As one of the largest private sector organizations in the country, Mobilink has always been at the forefront in supporting our fellow citizens in times such as these. We have an experienced team who have been a part of Mobilinks efforts in the 2005 earthquake, Balochistan floods and more recently the IDPs Relief efforts as well as a generous employee and subscriber base that makes us ideally positioned to deliver effectively.

In addition to committing funds at the company level, Mobilink has also set up a short code to enable Mobilink users to contribute Rs. 10 (plus tax) by texting Flood to 616 or deposit donations to Mobilink Foundation account (account # 0401-0028266-0001) by visiting any NIB branch. Mobilink has also set up a salary fund to enable employees to donate towards this cause.

According to sources, the flood has affected more than 3 million people, including 1.4 million children. Having killed at least 1,400 already, the death toll is expected to rise as more heavy rain is reported in the midst of the monsoon season, feared breakout of water-borne diseases such as cholera and a food crisis due to several parts being cut off for almost one week now.

Last year, Mobilink established a complete relief camp accommodating 1,000 families of IDPs with a Rs. 81 million fund. Recognized as the largest private sector relief commitment for the IDPs, the camp provided inhabitants with all basic need items ranging from tents, bedding and hygiene items, dry food rations, cooking areas and utensils to basic health care, education and even recreation. As a company committed to reshaping lives, Mobilink and Orascom have shown unwavering commitment in the past as well by actively engaging in the relief and rehabilitation of the Oct 2005 earthquake affectees.

---------------------------

Well, Mobilink should also do something about their service in flood affected Charsadda districtt. No service at all while others like ufone, Telenor and Zong are there Isn't it unfair from Mobilink stating such big and doing nothing. Mobilink is dead in Charsadda and Nowshera from almost 8days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Zaki said:


> any idea how much loss has occured from this flooding? i know its increasing day n night but any official figure released by the Government of Pakistan?



Official damage estimates and Situation report:
http://ndma.gov.pk/Documents/flood_2010/05 August 2010.doc


----------



## fawwaxs

* High flood at Guddu Barrage*

KARACHI: The water level at Guddu Barrage is persistently surging , as the floodwater inundated school, mosque and several houses in the village abutting the Barrage, Geo News reported Friday.

Flood tide with 9,62,000 cusecs of water is raging from Guddu Barrage. The water pressure increased at Qadirpur loop embankment, in Ghotki, KK and Tori embankments in Kashmore, Aqil Agahi and Nusrat loop embankments in Larkana and Faridabad and Al Raja Gajeer embankments in Khairpur.

Red alert has been declared at sensitive embankments. More than 9,62,000 cusecs passing through Guddu Barrage whereas officials of Pak Army, Rangers and irrigation departments started strengthening Qadirpur loop embankment as water pressure increases on constant basis. At 7, 80,000 cusecs floodwaters is expected in Larkana later today where army jawans deputed at Nusrat and Aqil Agani loop embankments. On the other hand, evacuation of locals is underway from Katcha area to safer places.


----------



## fawwaxs

*France sends 300,000 euros for flood relief *

PARIS: France will give 300,000 euros (395,000 dollars) to three organisations working to provide relief for the victims of Pakistan's devastating monsoon floods, the foreign ministry said Friday.

In a statement, it said the donation, made after Foreign Minister Bernard Kouchner met Pakistan's President Asif Ali Zardari earlier this week, would be shared by the French Red Cross, Handicap International and Secours Islamique.

This year's monsoon floods in northern Pakistan have endangered around 4.5 million people, UN officials said Friday, as relief workers warned the amount of aid needed is &#8220;absolutely daunting&#8221;. &#8211; AFP


----------



## RescueRanger

^^ 395,000 dollars... Your kidding me right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

For a country that has a 2.5 trillion dollar GDP that sure seems like a sum some African nation would donate. Maybe they don't understand the extent of the damage ? That or lack the interest. Donation should be made accordingly to the extent of the disaster at hand and that surely doesn't come close to what this entitles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hutchroy

*150 Punjab MPAs refuse donation to relief fund* 

LAHORE: *Over 150 members of the Punjab Assembly have refused to donate their one-month salary to the Chief Minister Relief Fund for the flood victims*. Majority of the MPAs who refused to donate their salary are from the PPP, PML-Q and Forward Bloc. Senior Minister Raja Riaz, Haji Ishaq, Ashraf Sohna, Neelum Jabbar, Rana Tanveer Islam and Farooq Yousaf Gurki are yet to donate their one-month salary to the relief fund. Some MPAs have said their flood-hit constituencies also needed help. *The PPP and PML-N MPAs say they are not bound to contribute their one-month salary to the relief fund on the appeal of the chief minister.*


----------



## RescueRanger

Hutchroy said:


> *150 Punjab MPAs refuse donation to relief fund*
> 
> LAHORE: *Over 150 members of the Punjab Assembly have refused to donate their one-month salary to the Chief Minister Relief Fund for the flood victims*. Majority of the MPAs who refused to donate their salary are from the PPP, PML-Q and Forward Bloc. Senior Minister Raja Riaz, Haji Ishaq, Ashraf Sohna, Neelum Jabbar, Rana Tanveer Islam and Farooq Yousaf Gurki are yet to donate their one-month salary to the relief fund. Some MPAs have said their flood-hit constituencies also needed help. *The PPP and PML-N MPAs say they are not bound to contribute their one-month salary to the relief fund on the appeal of the chief minister.*



What's new here. As i stated in an earlier post somewhere they "our civilian leaders" are busy sending their wealth to Geneva and the Cayman Islands. 

They will get back to us on election year! With promises of reconstruction and rehabilitation for the masses, chanting hearty slogans of "Shere Humara"... Yeah Right!


----------



## Imran Khan

Hutchroy said:


> *150 Punjab MPAs refuse donation to relief fund*
> 
> LAHORE: *Over 150 members of the Punjab Assembly have refused to donate their one-month salary to the Chief Minister Relief Fund for the flood victims*. Majority of the MPAs who refused to donate their salary are from the PPP, PML-Q and Forward Bloc. Senior Minister Raja Riaz, Haji Ishaq, Ashraf Sohna, Neelum Jabbar, Rana Tanveer Islam and Farooq Yousaf Gurki are yet to donate their one-month salary to the relief fund. Some MPAs have said their flood-hit constituencies also needed help. *The PPP and PML-N MPAs say they are not bound to contribute their one-month salary to the relief fund on the appeal of the chief minister.*



better its very nice step buy step they grab there grave.


----------



## Beskar

Donations are required for Phase-II of relief work, Supervised and organized by myself and possibly TaimiKhan. Since Ramadan is just around the corner, we're planning to head out again by Wednesday. 

Come forward and actively take part in this noble cause. Visit the thread below for more details. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/68315-flood-relief-operation-2010-phase-i.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sadr saab looks like a paedophile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

(AFP) - Pakistan's Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani on Friday appealed for immediate international help as the country battled the "worst floods of its history".

"I would ask international community to support and help Pakistan alleviate sufferings of flood-affected people," Gilani said in a televised address to the nation.

"Pakistan has been hit by worst floods of its history," he said.

"The loss of human lives and infrastructure has been colossal and real assessment of damages can only be done when water recedes."

Authorities evacuated half a million people from risk areas in the south and the UN warned of the "daunting" scale of the crisis.

"We are passing through very critical times but courageous nations face such difficulties with strong will and determination," Gilani said, adding that floods were engulfing new areas even as he spoke.

Authorities in the densely populated southern province of Sindh were busy evacuating villagers, warning that major floods in the next 48 hours threatened hundreds of communities in the fertile basin along the swollen Indus river.

"It is a real crisis all over the country. It is unprecedented floods in our history," military spokesman Major General Athar Abbas told AFP, adding that the country did not have the resources to cope with such a disaster.

Bedraggled women, children and elderly men in shabby clothes were deposited on the banks by rescue boats criss-crossing a giant lake dotted by tree tops in the village of Durrani Mehar in northern Sindh.

The meteorological office issued a red alert overnight, warning of an "imminent" and "extreme" flood threat to Sindh, especially along the Indus, as flooding spread to Indian-held Kashmir, where more than 110 people have now died.

Torrential rains were also forecast in the northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, where the disaster management authority warned people who have returned to partially damaged homes or those living along rivers to be careful.

"The scale of the needs is absolutely daunting," said Melissa Fleming, a spokeswoman for the office of the UN High Commissioner for Refugees.

More than 252,000 homes are thought to have been damaged or destroyed across Pakistan, and 1.38 million acres (558,000 hectares) of crop land flooded, and it could take weeks before electricity is fully restored.
British charities grouped to launch an urgent appeal on TV and radio through the Disasters Emergency Committee, and France said it would give 395,000 dollars to three organisations working to provide relief for the victims.

The United States has pledged a total of 35 million dollars in aid, with military helicopter relief missions travelling into the worst-hit regions.


----------



## JK!

> *President's earthquake relief fund established
> Musharraf reviews relief activities in Muzaffarabad
> Sunday October 09, 2005 (1445 PST)*
> 
> ISLAMABAD, October 10 (Online): The Government of Pakistan has decided to establish a fund to be known as "President's Relief Fund for Earthquake Victims 2005" for providing relief to the people in the wake of recent earthquake victims in Pakistan and to mobilize resources for the relief efforts to the people affected by the earthquake.
> All proceeds on account of "President's Relief Fund for earthquake victims 2005" and payment into the aforesaid fund will be received at all branches of State Bank of Pakistan, all Treasures and branches of National Bank of Pakistan, all branches of Habib Bank Limited, United Bank Ltd., Muslim Commercial Bank Ltd. and Allied Bank Ltd.
> 
> All proceeds received in the name of the Fund will be credited to the Public Account of the Federal Government under following Heads of Account:
> 
> The Fund will receive donations from both domestic and international donors. Contributions from abroad will be received at all the branches of banks where such branches exist. In other foreign countries contributions will be received at Pakistan Missions and remitted to the State Bank of Pakistan.
> 
> Accounts of the Fund will be maintained by Accountant General of Pakistan Revenues, Islamabad.
> 
> Meanwhile, President Pervez Musharraf Sunday arrived in Muzaffarabad in view to review the relief activities in the affected areas of Azad Kashmir due to earthquake on Saturday.
> 
> On his arrival in Muzaffarabad, President Musharraf was given a briefing by GOC Lt. General Khalid Nawaz regarding current situation in Azad Kashmir after earthquake.
> 
> On the occasion Corp Commander Rawalpindi Lt. General Salauddin and other high army officials also accompanied the President.
> 
> President Musharraf directed Pak Army Engineering Corps FWO to go all out in providing relief activities and taking out injured persons from the rubble so that they can be provided medical attention at the earliest.
> 
> They must pace up their efforts to take out the dead bodies and injured from the debris.
> 
> He further added that relief fund must be established in Prime Minister's Secretariat in view to help the affectees of earthquake.
> 
> PML establishes relief camp to help earthquake victims, Ch Shujaat donates Rs 10m
> 
> Pakistan Muslim League has established PML National Relief Camp at its head office in Islamabad to help the earthquake victims in Azad Jammu & Kashmir, NWFP and Northern Areas.
> 
> Mr. Imtiaz Ranjha, the Secretary Finance and Political Affairs of PML said Senator Nisar Memon has been nominated as the coordinator of the camp established on the direction of Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain.
> 
> The PML president who is on his way back from London after cancellation of the walima of Chaudhry Pervez Elahi' son has announced to donate Rs 10 million from his personal account to the PML National Relief Camp.
> 
> Mr. Ranjha expressed sympathies with the families hurt by the earthquake on the behalf of PML and assured them that the party will mobilise all its resources to help them out.
> 
> Terming earthquake of Saturday a national tragedy, he appealed the people to come forward and help the unfortunate people in their testing hours by contributing food, medicine, blankets and camps.
> 
> These relief goods will be collected at PML House round the clock.
> 
> Meanwhile the Secretary General Pakistan Muslim League has asked party workers to show solidarity with earthquake victims and take part in the relief efforts for their rehabilitation.
> 
> He appealed the workers of the party to cancel Iftar parties and celebrate Eid with simplicity.
> 
> He asked them to spend the money saved through this practice to help the poor people of NWFP, AJK and Northern Areas who have been hurt by earthquake of Saturday.
> 
> He further said that a relief camp has been established at PML House in Islamabad where food, medicine, blankets and camps will be collected for the earthquake victims.
> 
> Edhi allocates Rs. 100m for relief work
> 
> The chief of Edhi Foundation has said more than 25 thousand people are feared to dead in earth quake which hit the country on Saturday.
> 
> He was talking to Online exclusively at Edhi House here on Sunday.
> 
> He said Edhi foundation has allocated an immediate budget of one hundred million rupees for relief works.
> 
> Edhi said medical teams and hundred of ambulances were taking part in relief activities and three helicopters have also been chartered to enhance the relief work.
> 
> He said a control room has been established at Edhi House Islamabad where relief activities were being monitored and he himself is supervising relief activities.
> 
> He said Sehr-o-aftar was also being provided to people in Azad Kashmir, Northern Areas, Balakot, Garhi Habib Ullah, Kohistan and in all affected areas.
> 
> Edhi said foundation was also arranging to bury the dead bodies in large number.
> 
> He has appealed the people to come forward and help in relief work.
> 
> Nawaz Sharif announces Rs 5 million for quake victims
> Former Prime Minister Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif has announced aid of 5 million rupees for quake victims.
> 
> According to a private television, the aid will be used for the affectees of province Punjab, NWFP and Azad Jammu Kashmir.
> 
> End.



Source: Pakistan News Service - PakTribune

PakTribune.

Musharraf in his countries hour of need was a man of action not attending the court of foreign leaders launching his childrens political careers.

*_I originally posted this in another thread but it seems just as relevant here_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Latest Damage Assessment Map: Courtesy UN OCHA islamabad

http://www.reliefweb.int/rw/fullmaps_sa.nsf/luFullMap/39ECF75DEFC3CB2AC12577770035C34F/$File/map.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## Hutchroy

Imran Khan said:


> better its very nice step buy step they grab there grave.



Yes indeed. That is their self made Destiny.

It is said : *The Mills of the Lord Grind slowly, but they Grind Exceedingly Small.*


----------



## Xeric

FarrukhUNPLUGGED.com Blog Archive 7 Reasons Why the Nation Loves Pakistan Army

*7 Reasons Why the Nation Loves Pakistan Army*

Ask the flood victims. These soldiers are the saints, when they sing, The saints are coming.






1 - Because each soldier of the Pakistan Army has a million proud mothers across the country to pray for his safety.






2  Because they are born to save.






3  Because they get into the roots of the people to inquire their pains.






4. Because you look for a savior in them.






5. Because they know where their Heaven lies.






6. Because theyre the chosen ones  The messiah for the pariah.






7. Because they have so many other fronts to fight; Rescue, Code Red, Humanity are the only words theyve known.

They are the ones who we believe in. They are the ones who teach us a life-code.

I salute each and every troop who constitutes the Pakistan Army. May Allah make you grow in stature, forever and always.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

the men in the last image are pakistani?


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

Self Delete.


----------



## air marshal

*PAF employees donate one-day salary for flood victims*
August 6, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) employees donated one-day salary for the flood victims of the country, says a press release.

Relief camps have been set up at all PAF bases of the country to collect donations for the flood affectees and PAF personnel are contributing generously in relief fund.

Entire PAF C-130 fleet and helicopters are participating in relief operations in flood-affected areas of the country. C-130 aircraft from Pakistan Air Force Base Faisal (Karachi) transported boats, tents and mineral water to Sukkur.

C-130 aircraft from PAF Base Chaklala transported electric generators, tents, water purification plants and medicines to Multan. Relief goods provided by Turkey, Kuwait and Spain were also dispatched by Pakistan Air Force C-130 to flood affected areas.

PAF helicopters have distributed more then 3000 ready-to-eat meals in the flood affected areas of Moch, Rustamwala, Kalabagh and in areas west of river Indus.

Pakistan Air Force doctors and para-medical staff have been dispatched by helicopters to flood affected areas of Kalabagh and Mari Indus of Mianwali District.

IDP Camp at Pakistan Air Force Academy Risalpur is providing shelter, food and medical treatment to 1233 flood affected people.

PAF is also providing medical help and relief goods to almost 2500 IDPs in relief camp setup at Government High School Risalpur Cantt.

PAF Helicopters also conveyed Pak Army dry rations from base camps to forward areas in Kalam and Madian areas. 

Load in access of 113,000 lbs was delivered to various affected areas on Thursday.

Source: The News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

RescueRanger said:


> ^^ 395,000 dollars... Your kidding me right?



Yeah man, they are kidding!

It's the french, what do you expect of them?


----------



## JK!

Sam_Bajwa said:


> the men in the last image are pakistani?



Yes observe the marking on the nose of the helo,


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

It was another picture he was asking about of some Bangalis in a pontoon I guess it got removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neither Right Nor Wrong

JK! said:


> Yes observe the marking on the nose of the helo,



No the "last image" has been removed ..it had army persons (in olive green fatigues ) helping a woman to get into a Gemini.


----------



## JK!

I stand corrected gents, cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric, thanks for sharing & God bless

it really made my day today....



as for the fed. govt. --well, i'm not so sure. 




&#8220;By far the most dangerous foe we have to fight is apathy - indifference from whatever cause, not from a lack of knowledge, but from carelessness, from absorption in other pursuits, from a contempt bred of self satisfaction''


-- William Osler


----------



## Ahmad

fawwaxs said:


> *France sends 300,000 euros for flood relief *
> 
> PARIS: France will give 300,000 euros (395,000 dollars) to three organisations working to provide relief for the victims of Pakistan's devastating monsoon floods, the foreign ministry said Friday.
> 
> In a statement, it said the donation, made after Foreign Minister Bernard Kouchner met Pakistan's President Asif Ali Zardari earlier this week, would be shared by the French Red Cross, Handicap International and Secours Islamique.
> 
> This year's monsoon floods in northern Pakistan have endangered around 4.5 million people, UN officials said Friday, as relief workers warned the amount of aid needed is absolutely daunting.  AFP



Although it is appreciated whatever they have donated, but 300 000 coming from a country like france does not seem very generous. British redcross reported that the public in the UK have donated 2.5m pounds for the last 24 hours only.


----------



## kursed

Flood aid from those labeled in PK as &#8216;enemies&#8217; dwarfs &#8216;friends,&#8217; eg China: $1M. OIC countries MIA? Analysis of Relief & Donations related to Pakistan Floods 2010. By Anas Abbas AA@Counter Terrorism, Imperialism, Extremism and Bigotry


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

whatever is provided is what we have to work with.....


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

On a related note, looking at Russia's decision to stop grain exports because of drought, the GoP needs to put an immediate embargo on wheat, sugar and rice exports, until the damage to crops and food production for 2010 is established.

The last thing we need on top of everything else is food shortages and skyrocketing food inflation because we exported non-existent food surpluses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Coca Cola has donated more than France, let alone smaller economies. What scrooges.


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

Zardari has billions in assets. What has he donated? Same goes for the big wig Pakistani businessmen. I have seen their villas in Europe and Pakistan. Sab Khamosh, waiting on outsiders to feed us. If the ones with ability and money who are in leadership positions were doing the work of us poor and middle class people, we wouldn't need a single cent from donations.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

sparklingway said:


> Coca Cola has donated more than France, let alone smaller economies. What scrooges.



Issue an RFP for 150 MRCA's or six submarines and watch them wallow in Pakistan's 'nalli's'...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

According to british media mothafuka zardari has assets worth 60 billion$$


----------



## Nahraf

Before counting who has given how much we should look at our own government. There is no plan in place to meet any natural disasters. The 2005 earthquake lessons were not learned and there are no helicopters for relief and rescue. Due to climate change there would be more natural disasters and we have to have plans in place. We cannot wait for charity to help our own people.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Nahraf said:


> Before counting who has given how much we should look at our own government. There is no plan in place to meet any natural disasters. The 2005 earthquake lessons were not learned and there are no helicopters for relief and rescue. Due to climate change there would be more natural disasters and we have to have plans in place. We cannot wait for charity to help our own people.



The NDMA cannot have several dozen helicopters just sitting around waiting for a disaster to happen - that would be impractical. It would have to arrange for pilots, maintenance, storage etc.

The most feasible way to have this capability, in a country like Pakistan, is to requisition them from institutions that already have the technical expertise and infrastructure to operate and maintain helicopters, and that is primarily the Army. There is a good case to be made for paramilitary forces such as the FC to be trained for disaster relief as well as COIN, border security, anti-smuggling etc - all of which would utilize airborne assets, and therefore be utilized continuously.

Beyond that, the scale of the flooding is massive, and once the floods became imminent, the response was always going to lag behind the needs of those affected. The lessons to be learned from the earthquake and floods are how to minimize the impact of both before the events occur again. In the case of the earthquake, lessons learned revolved around the construction of structures so that building collapses could be minimized next time. In the case of floods, we need to study whether more dams, flood canals etc. can be constructed to minimize/divert flood waters from more populated centers.

All this from a layman's perspective of course. Perhaps others can offer better insight and correct me where necessary.


----------



## Nahraf

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The NDMA cannot have several dozen helicopters just sitting around waiting for a disaster to happen - that would be impractical. It would have to arrange for pilots, maintenance, storage etc.



Pakistan Army should have dual use helicopters that can also be used for relief operations. CH-47 Chinook and UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters have been deployed in Pakistan by US to help in relief work. We can buy these for Pakistan Army and have them available for rescue work during emergencies.


----------



## Beskar

Nahraf said:


> Pakistan Army should have dual use helicopters that can also be used for relief operations. CH-47 Chinook and UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters have been deployed in Pakistan by US to help in relief work. We can buy these for Pakistan Army and have them available for rescue work during emergencies.



We already have workhorses available with the Pakistan Army Aviation. MI-17, SA-330 PUMA, AB-205, Bell-412 are all capable of performing rescue and relief operations with ease. The problem isn't with our helicopters, problem's with the number of helicopters in our fleet.


----------



## Nahraf

Bezerk said:


> We already have workhorses available with the Pakistan Army Aviation. MI-17, SA-330 PUMA, AB-205, Bell-412 are all capable of performing rescue and relief operations with ease. The problem isn't with our helicopters, problem's with the number of helicopters in our fleet.



Then we have to double our fleet of dual use helicopters.


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

We don't have enough helicopters, period. Having a wide assortment of them is a strain on our spares and logistics too. We need to streamline and build our own for non aggressive purposes. Just recently some small South American nation purchased 9 Blackhawks for 160 million cash and we haven't spent much at all. Helicopters are very important.


----------



## sparklingway

Bezerk said:


> We already have workhorses available with the Pakistan Army Aviation. MI-17, SA-330 PUMA, AB-205, Bell-412 are all capable of performing rescue and relief operations with ease. The problem isn't with our helicopters, problem's with the number of helicopters in our fleet.





True_Pakistan_Zindabad said:


> We don't have enough helicopters, period. Having a wide assortment of them is a strain on our spares and logistics too. We need to streamline and build our own for non aggressive purposes. Just recently some small South American nation purchased 9 Blackhawks for 160 million cash and we haven't spent much at all. Helicopters are very important.



A tad off-topic but today an acquaintance posted pictures on FB of his trip to Skardu and Shangrila. I have ranted on his page but since it is concerned I have to express my reservations over here as well. A military helicopter taking families on their vacation trips in northern areas is itself wastage of public money and downright wrong (not to mention that I am guilty of this), but in a time of disaster it makes me pull out my hair. We've got less than necessary airlifting available for disaster relief and that is the by-product of us being quite under-developed but if a helicopter can be used today to transport families b/w Skardu and Shangrila and take them on aerial tours of the region, it annoys me beyond the fact that it is guzzling tax payers money. I understand that all helicopters can and must not be used for relief efforts and maintaining the minimum strength at the airbase is necessary to national defense, basic job and other emergencies that can arise but neither did the family vacationing on state money feel it (he wrote me back a rejoinder) nor did the base commander there felt it wrong to be using it at this point in time (not to say it's wrong at any time).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Bezerk said:


> We already have workhorses available with the Pakistan Army Aviation. MI-17, SA-330 PUMA, AB-205, Bell-412 are all capable of performing rescue and relief operations with ease. The problem isn't with our helicopters, problem's with the number of helicopters in our fleet.



nearly 47-48 PA helicopters are helping in relief work!


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

sparklingway said:


> A tad off-topic but today an acquaintance posted pictures on FB of his trip to Skardu and Shangrila. I have ranted on his page but since it is concerned I have to express my reservations over here as well. A military helicopter taking families on their vacation trips in northern areas is itself wastage of public money and downright wrong (not to mention that I am guilty of this), but in a time of disaster it makes me pull out my hair. We've got less than necessary airlifting available for disaster relief and that is the by-product of us being quite under-developed but if a helicopter can be used today to transport families b/w Skardu and Shangrila and take them on aerial tours of the region, it annoys me beyond the fact that it is guzzling tax payers money. I understand that all helicopters can and must not be used for relief efforts and maintaining the minimum strength at the airbase is necessary to national defense, basic job and other emergencies that can arise but neither did the family vacationing on state money feel it (he wrote me back a rejoinder) nor did the base commander there felt it wrong to be using it at this point in time (not to say it's wrong at any time).



This is a big problem in our country. Not you specifically man, or people like you even, it is the people who are responsible for public and state property that are just utilizing them in the worst fashion possible for their own needs. In America who would dare to ride around in government helicopters? Great nations are great for a reason, there is respect and fear for public and state property by all parties. We also need to let our private industries flourish because in times like these they also lend helping hands to people. If our tourism industry was allowed to flourish properly in the 90s and up till now, we would have hundreds of spare helicopters lying around.


----------



## razgriz19

*The U.S. has announced $ 25 million aid for the flood relief work in Pakistan, taking the total humanitarian fund to the inundation ravaged nation to $ 35 million*.

&#8220;The need for response to this disaster is urgent, and even as we triple our financial commitment we remain flexible so we can meet new needs as they arise,&#8221; said USAID Administrator Rajiv Shah.

&#8220;We remain committed to working in support of the Government of Pakistan to identify gaps in assistance where USAID can be of assistance,&#8221; he said.

The assistance includes a $ 15 million contribution to the U.N. World Food Programme - primarily for the local and regional purchase of food aid and the dispatch of food from USAID&#8217;s prepositioning site - and $ 10 million to expand existing emergency and aid programmes that address needs identified by the Government of Pakistan.

At a special news conference held at the Foggy Bottom headquarters of the State Department, Dan Feldman, the Deputy Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan, said the U.S. is also actively working to mobilise other nations to join in this effort.

&#8220;We have already started receiving a number of significant contributions from the European Commission, from the U.K., from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Japan, many others, which we&#8217;re just at the beginning of the process in coordinating,&#8221; Mr. Feldman told reporters.

The State Department is also engaging local Pakistani community in this regard including the private sector, the Pakistani-American business community and other Pakistani-American organisations throughout the U.S.

&#8220;As one example, the Association of Physicians of Pakistani Descent of North America, APPNA, has received $5 million in pledges,&#8221; he added.

The Coca-Cola corporation for Pakistan and Afghanistan has announced a $ 500,000 donation.

&#8220;We&#8217;re going to be there for a long time. You will see our response to this crisis is a robust one. At some point, the relief phase will end, and we will get into a longer-term reconstruction effort,&#8221; said Mark Ward, Acting Director, Office of Foreign Direct Assistance, USAID. 

So far, six U.S. Army helicopters have begun humanitarian assistance operations.

The four CH-47 Chinook helicopters and two UH-60 Blackhawk helicopters are operating in partnership with the Pakistan Government throughout the flood-impacted areas to deliver much-needed relief supplies and provide transport to people who urgently need emergency assistance.

An estimated 1,500 people have been killed in the floods over the past week.

Yesterday they evacuated more than 800 people from Kalam to Khwazakhela and transported 66,000 pounds of relief supplies. U.S. helicopters assigned to the Pakistani Ministry of Interior&#8217;s 50th Squadron are continuing their operations and have rescued 983 people and airlifted 30,973 pounds of supplies.

More than 436,000 halal meals from U.S. stocks in Afghanistan and elsewhere in the region have been delivered to civilian and military officials in Pakistan, a contribution of $ 3.25 million dollars.

Twelve pre-fabricated steel bridges have been made available as temporary replacements for highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency.

Four Zodiac inflatable rescue boats with power motors and two water filtration units-which provide pumping, purification, and distribution of potable water for up to 10,000 persons daily-are being provided for use in the affected area.

A second consignment containing four additional water treatment units, 14 Zodiac boats with motors, 10 water storage bladders with distribution systems for drinking water and 30 concrete-cutting saws has been shipped to Peshawar for the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA).

A 25kw generator was provided to the Frontier Scouts-KPk to support their flood relief efforts

The Hindu : News / International : U.S. announces $ 25 million for Pakistan flood relief work


----------



## Xeeshan

In his 3rd August's program, Live with Talat, Talat Hussain met the dirctor of NDMA Peshawer, Shakil Qadir.
Shakil delievered a thorough briefing on the flood. How and what (infrastructure) has been washed off in the calamity hit areas. He has also described how the disaster originally took place and gave people no time whatsoever to plan/group/run.











I hope this video will be very useful for those people and NGO (and our very own Bezerk bhai) out there, who are carrying relief work in the devastated areas. Shakil sab had thoroughly explained the misery and its boundaries. People can also have an idea of which far flung areas are fully cut-off from the rest of the province and are in dire need of relief goods.


----------



## Xeeshan

Adaab.

if you have any connection or can find any connection of tent makers plz forward the no. and names to me asap.
if you can find some tent makers at optimum prices, please forward details to me asap.

Regards.


----------



## mshoaib61

Friday, August 06, 2010
By Shafqat Mahmood
Floodwaters do not make a distinction between the rich and the poor but it is the wretched of the earth that lose everything and die in natural calamities. These floods, the worst in Pakistan's history, are a snapshot of our failures.

The state response is weak and inadequate because our governance has deteriorated to the point of a crisis. The structure is weak and the motivation of the personnel limited. That there was little preparation for the floods is symptomatic of this chaos.

It came as no surprise that the Mianwali administration set up a fake hospital to provide the prime minister with a photo opportunity. Appearance of efficiency now substitutes for the reality of incompetence. The entire effort is to paint the facade white while walls are crumbling within.

It also came as no surprise that Mr Zardari took off on a leisurely trip around Europe while hundreds of his compatriots were drowning in the raging waters. The damage to livestock and property is also incalculable. Millions have lost all their worldly possessions.

Yet, the highest office holder in the land, the symbol of our federation, the commander-in-chief of our armed forces, the receiver of indemnities and protections in our Constitution, was 'helicoptering' in to relax at a French chateaux acquired by his father in the nineties.

How the elder Zardari found the money to possess such properties is a question that is still to be answered. As are others regarding the massive wealth of his son who in a short period has become perhaps the richest man in the country.

This particular qualification of our honourable president has become a focus of the British press. Instead of earning favourable points for the country during this visit, it has brought to the fore our shortcomings. If our so-called double-dealing in the Afghan war was not enough grist for the media mills in the west, Mr Zardari's personal record has heightened the already negative perceptions about the country.

This visit is thus already a public-relations disaster. With TV pictures showing most of the country afloat in floodwaters, the president lounging around in France and London has become a media nightmare. To top it all, the British prime minister has shown no sign of backing off from his statement accusing Pakistan of exporting terror.

All this talk of how Mr Zardari will look David Cameron in the eye and tell him off is nothing more than hogwash. The British media is seeing it more as a dressing-down that the Pakistani president will receive from the prime minister.

The extravagant expenditure on the visit is also a preoccupation with the British media, as is the 'launching' of the 21-year Bilawal Bhutto Zardari. The phrase dynastic democracy is frequently being bandied about calling into question what passes for democracy in these parts.

Combine the negative perceptions generated by Mr Zardari with the pathetic performance of our cricketers in the field and the wild antics of the Pakistan Cricket Board, and it will give you a picture of where the country stands as far as public perception in Britain is concerned. This visit by Mr Zardari could not have been more ill-timed.

Nearer at home, the president's disappearance at a time of national emergency reflects the vision he holds of this office. He obviously has not understood that leadership is not just about honour and privileges. More than anything, it is about empathy with the people and responsibility.

But, this realisation cannot be forced. It is either there or not. And within our democratic culture, it is rare. The reason is simple. While our dictatorships are forcible occupation of power by army generals, our democracy is another form of elite capture.

The structure of elections is such that only the rich or those with a pedigree of religious or tribal loyalties can win. There are exceptions, but only a few and mostly in urban areas where on occasions the party vote puts a middle-class person across. On a party basis, only the MQM consistently sends people with limited means into the legislatures.

In general, though, our national and provincial legislatures reflect the elite structure prevalent in our society. For example, except for some members of the JUI-F, the entire Balochistan Assembly is captured by nawabs, sardars and local elites.

The situation in the rest of the country is no different. Members from rural areas in Punjab, Sindh and KP are largely landowners and many of the urban members are well-off businessmen. This bias is ultimately reflected in the National Assembly and the Senate.

The elite capture of our democracy is reflected in policies and priorities of the government. Two particular examples stand out although a close examination of all major decisions would show elite interests triumphing over popular concerns.

The first is taxes. Only a small percentage of the people pay income tax because of not just inefficiency and corruption. These are issues in the urban areas where large traders get away with no contribution. The most important reason is that there is no tax on income derived from agriculture.

The simple argument that income is income whatever source it is derived from is shouted down by the landowners in our power structure. The result is unfair tax regime in which indirect taxes play a larger role. This translates into the poor proportionally paying more and the rural rich paying virtually nothing.

The second is the spending priorities of our governments. I do not have the exact figures but let us assume that five per cent of the people own cars, although this seems high. Look at the resources we are spending on making the driving experience of these small elite easier, with motorways and ring roads and over- and under-passes. Meanwhile, means of mass transportation such as railways are woefully short of funds.

These are just two examples of how elite capture of government through democratic means has skewed priorities. The fact is that with few exceptions, the leaderships just do not care. Shahbaz Sharif is perhaps an exception, as he is running around trying to do his best for the flood sufferers, but how many others?

The problem is that there are no easy answers to the conundrum of elite democracy. Military governments of the past have been little better. While more efficient in governance and providing greater stability to the economy, they have frittered away their chance to make a real difference.

Top generals became as fond of making money as politicians, and policy interventions often, such as the devolution plan, are a disaster. Above all military rule in the past created severe inter-provincial stresses. Bangladesh was one drastic outcome and now, on a smaller scale, the troubles in Balochistan.

Where does the nation go then? The politicians are defective and democracy captured by the elites. The military has been a failure. *Where will the messiah come from?
*


Where will the messiah come from?


----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91




----------



## Moin91

*Sindh on high alert for floods​*
Saturday, 07 Aug, 2010






SUKKUR: Districts in Pakistan's Sindh province were on high alert on Saturday for floods which have devastated other parts of the country.

At least 1,600 people have been killed by the flooding. The National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) said 12 million people had been affected in two provinces, a figure that does not include, for the moment, southern Sindh.

Heavy rains were expected to lash areas already struck by the worst floods in 80 years.

Considerable damage was expected in mainly rural areas in Sindh after floodwaters roared down from the northwest and through the central agricultural heartland of Punjab, along a path at least 1,000 km long.

At least four districts are on high alert as the flood wave prepares to enter Sindh, the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (UNOCHA) said.

UN officials said more than half a million people had been evacuated in Sindh.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Sindh on high alert for floods


----------



## Huda

Moin91 said:


>



so sad


----------



## Xeric

sparklingway said:


> A tad off-topic but today an acquaintance posted pictures on FB of his trip to Skardu and Shangrila. I have ranted on his page but since it is concerned I have to express my reservations over here as well. A military helicopter taking families on their vacation trips in northern areas is itself wastage of public money and downright wrong (not to mention that I am guilty of this), but in a time of disaster it makes me pull out my hair. We've got less than necessary airlifting available for disaster relief and that is the by-product of us being quite under-developed but if a helicopter can be used today to transport families b/w Skardu and Shangrila and take them on aerial tours of the region, it annoys me beyond the fact that it is guzzling tax payers money. I understand that all helicopters can and must not be used for relief efforts and maintaining the minimum strength at the airbase is necessary to national defense, basic job and other emergencies that can arise but neither did the family vacationing on state money feel it (he wrote me back a rejoinder) nor did the base commander there felt it wrong to be using it at this point in time (not to say it's wrong at any time).



SW, we can cut the sarcasm and over-exaggeration, but still it is unlawful for military families to travel by helis in any condition. The only legit use can be one a shaheed's dead body has to transported and the wife/children accompany, and that's it.

If it was used for some other purpose, it was plain wrong and should be highlighted.

But then i dont think that this would have occurred recently..? Or may it was. Such cases were there in the _very_ past but now there's a very strict policy against such practices.


P.S. i would like to see those pics, if that's not a problem.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The NDMA cannot have several dozen helicopters just sitting around waiting for a disaster to happen - that would be impractical. It would have to arrange for pilots, maintenance, storage etc.
> 
> .



They can have atleast few dozen baots sitting around ? no big cost ?


----------



## sparklingway

xeric said:


> SW, we can cut the sarcasm and over-exaggeration, but still it is unlawful for military families to travel by helis in any condition. The only legit use can be one a shaheed's dead body has to transported and the wife/children accompany, and that's it.
> 
> If it was used for some other purpose, it was plain wrong and should be highlighted.
> 
> But then i dont think that this would have occurred recently..? Or may it was. Such cases were there in the _very_ past but now there's a very strict policy against such practices.
> 
> 
> P.S. i would like to see those pics, if that's not a problem.



I didn't even exaggerate but since that is a product of your assumption of I am always over-critical of the military, then let's just cut to the chase. 

Trip was something like b/w July 29 and Aug 2 and the floods had hit by then and relief efforts had already started. It was an Mi-17 being used for sightseeing. Sorry for the pics.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

sparklingway said:


> I didn't even exaggerate but since that is a product of your assumption of I am always over-critical of the military, then let's just cut to the chase.
> 
> Trip was something like b/w July 29 and Aug 2 and the floods had hit by then and relief efforts had already started. It was an Mi-17 being used for sightseeing. Sorry for the pics.



Trying hard to hide the weakness of corrupt and non organized government. 
When PM went to see sightseeing at Air Blue site the rescue work had to be stopped or where was PM helicopter at that time of need?


----------



## Xeric

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> They can have atleast few dozen baots sitting around ? no big cost ?



There is something known as (a document) "FLOOD RELIEF SCHEME" in the Army which forms the basis of all the relief work when the time comes. The Scheme includes the detailed working of the military machinery, the do's and dont's, the SOPs, the priorities, the details regarding the assistance that can be available from the civilian establishment, the contacts etc etc.

The Schemes are well prepared and often rehearsed. But then not all of the Army has such Schemes at their disposal, as over the past 6 decades we have identified the areas that are prone to flooding and only those formation in whose AOR these area fall would prepare such Schemes.

Boats, helis, ropes, excavators etc etc are held with these formations at all times and are kept in working condition. These are not left to chance, but then this time it was not one particular area that was struck by floods but almost all of Pakistan, though this didnt imply that we were late in responding or didnt do much.

So as point out by Bezerki, the actual problem is not the non availability of helis, but the less quantities of these force-multipliers.


----------



## Xeric

sparklingway said:


> I didn't even exaggerate but since that is a product of your assumption of I am always over-critical of the military, then let's just cut to the chase.



^^ There is no need to assume when certain realities shout out.



> Trip was something like b/w July 29 and Aug 2 and the floods had hit by then and relief efforts had already started. It was an Mi-17 being used for sightseeing. Sorry for the pics.



If that was the case then i feel pity (especially on myself). This is just so wrong. i would condemn this not because that this particular MI-17 could have been used for the relief operations (as this one may be the one 'exempted' for other routine tasks), but i would do so that it was a clear volition of military (aviation) regulations which strictly forbids traveling of civilians (families of military personnel) on helis, though the same can be done on C-130s.

On the contrary, i know of a senior officer (i can quote a few more) being taken to task who traveled to a certain place 'A' (on duty) by road with his son and when he was due back, a heli that was transporting another senior officer (coming back from recce), made a refueling stop at place 'A' and it picked up this officer and his son. And the next day the things were not so pleasant for both the officers.


----------



## Huda

raining in karachi 
ya ALLAH REHM


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

huda said:


> raining in karachi
> ya ALLAH REHM



The low level of air travels from south to north during this time of year so all this rain will end up in river Indus and too bad no big dams to divert that water too, a big dam could have saved Nowshera ( the most important Pak Army base )


----------



## alibaz

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> The low level of air travels from south to north during this time of year so all this rain will end up in river Indus and too bad no big dams to divert that water too, a big dam could have saved Nowshera ( the most important Pak Army base )



I agree to your thoughts that one big dam either upstream or downstream could have saved Nowshera but I heard an ANP guy saying that their point is proved that if there was a dam at Kalabagh flood would have been more severe. But in my opinion there would have been a great space for accommodating flood water which could be discharged in a controlled manner. 

Logo aqal karo aur apnay faiday aur nuksaan ko pehchano.


----------



## Vinod2070

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Issue an RFP for 150 MRCA's or six submarines and watch them wallow in Pakistan's 'nalli's'...



All this because you think they gave less aid than deserved (?????)!

If you had the money for that kind of MRCA order, would you still want aid from them?

I think as a factor of GDP its not much less than what the "higher and deeper" friend has offered. Any comments on that?


----------



## sparklingway

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> The low level of air travels from south to north during this time of year so all this rain will end up in river Indus and too bad no big dams to divert that water too, a big dam could have saved Nowshera ( the most important Pak Army base )



PM taking aerial view is different from citizens going around traveling on state money. All state officials have traveled to the relief efforts in their helicopters. They are kept for their travel because they need to get to places fast. I have no problem with any state official given helicopters for their official and/or personal travel using the services. Giving them for relief efforts would be a positive move though. 

Don't try to scratch the surface of the argument.


----------



## AstanoshKhan

xeric said:


> Ask the flood victims. These soldiers are the saints, when they sing, The saints are coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - Because each soldier of the Pakistan Army has a million proud mothers across the country to pray for his safety.



A single pic tells you 100,000s emotional stories. Look at the elderly face - how happy and releifed she is. Very emotional stuff.

May Allah swt bless Pak Army more with courage and passion, they are truly angels sent by Allah swt from the skies to help these griefed and miseralbe people. Thank you Pak Army Thank you Allah swt.

Pakistan Zindabad
Pak Army Zindabad


----------



## razgriz19

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> According to british media mothafuka zardari has assets worth 60 billion$$



wrong, though he sure has assets worth over a $billion...........but NOT 60!


----------



## khurasaan1

razgriz19 said:


> wrong, though he sure has assets worth over a $billion...........but NOT 60!



Bro he really had at least 10billion$ if not 60...but 1 billion$ is dust of cake for him...


----------



## Patriot

In order to show solidarity with Pakistani people and strengthen relationship between Armed Forces of Pakistan & China, Peoples Liberation Army has released the military material aid worth 10 million Yuan to Joint Staff Headquarters to be used by Armed Forces of Pakistan for flood relief operations.
ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## pakistantiger

Thank You Turky
Thanks PAF doing your deuty to saving lifes of brothers and sisters great work proude of you

where the hell talbian gone now they want law and blah blah blah and now hiding in the time of need. it is only PAK forces can do this no one else


----------



## razgriz19

khurasaan1 said:


> Bro he really had at least 10billion$ if not 60...but 1 billion$ is dust of cake for him...



dude do some research and u'll find out......his assets are nearly $1.8 billions now....

perhaps this would help!
President Asif Ali Zardari 2nd most Richest man of Pakistan | Pakistan Daily

http://www.keytorich.com/pakrichest/richest02.php


anywayy the point is he has lots of money but he didn't even care to give a single penny!


----------



## sparklingway

*Zardari donates 2.5 million pounds*​
LONDON: *President Asif Ali Zardari has donated a sum of 2.5 million pounds towards the Prime Ministers Flood Relief Fund, *Pakistans High Commissioner to Britain Wajid Shamsul Hassan announced on Saturday at the launch of fund raising appeal at Pakistani High Commission.

Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) chairman, Bilawal Bhutto Zardari, launched the campaign and vehemently defended his fathers visit to Europe despite the flooding disaster affecting up to 15 million people at home in Pakistan.

Opening a donation point at the Pakistani High Commission in London, the 21-year-old insisted his father was raising much-needed funds.

Hes doing the best he can and what he thinks is best to help the people of Pakistan, the Oxford University history graduate said.

His personal presence in Pakistan would not be able to raise this much money, he said, adding that multi-million dollar donations had been made by France, Britain and Abu Dhabi.

The Gulf emirate had also promised to come and help in rehabilitation after the floods have receded, after the media have gone, and after people are not paying attention, he said.

If he thought he could be more useful in Pakistan, Im sure he would be there, Bilawal added.

Zardari has been criticised in Pakistan and by some in the Pakistani expatriate community for carrying on his visit, despite the devastating floods which have killed at least 1,600 people.

Bilawal became co-chairman of the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) alongside his father after the assassination of his mother, Benazir Bhutto, in 2007.

When asked about his plans to go into politics, he said he was focused on completing his education, as my mother wished. He added that he intended to continue his academic and political education and was considering studying law.

Meanwhile, Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira has said that the president is continuously monitoring the flood situation in the country and giving necessary directives for the relief efforts.

Talking to a private TV channel, he said that all relief departments, including the army, navy and air force had been fully mobilised for relief efforts.

Kaira added that the prime minister along with the cabinet members are fully involved to make sure that all national and international efforts are streamlined and flood victims got relief expediently.

He said that the presidents visit was necessary to put across Pakistans point of view in the backdrop of a controversial statement by British Prime Minister David Cameron.

He added that the flood situation in Pakistan was discussed in detail between the two leaders and the British government committed to extend maximum support to Pakistan in this connection.

Asked why Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi is not part of the presidents delegation, Kaira said it was up to the president to decide his delegation, and added that the foreign secretary was doing a better job in the absence of the foreign minister.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 8th, 2010.


----------



## sparklingway

*2.5 million GBP = 342 million Pakistani Rupees*


----------



## sparklingway

*It's 2.5 million rupees as per APP and President's official website. Looks like Express Tribune messed it up. Or maybe he announced to change the currency of the donation depending on which account to donate from *

.:: Welcome to Content Management System's Resource Center

http://www.app.com.pk/en_/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=112143&Itemid=1


----------



## GUNNER

*Britons Donate £4m To Pakistan Flood Victims *
*
David Williams, Sky News Online* 

The British public has donated £4m towards helping the relief effort for the millions of flood victims in Pakistan.

The Disasters Emergency Committee (DEC) described the response to a TV appeal as "fantastic".

Some 12 million people in Pakistan are already homeless or living in cramped and squalid conditions while waiting for help.

The DEC said around 300,000 people have received emergency care, clean water, food or shelter as a result of British aid.

Chief executive Brendan Gormley said: "As always the British public have shown themselves to be extremely generous.

"The donations we have received are now having a real and immediate impact on people who have been affected by the flooding."

The DEC said, despite difficulties, the aid is getting through.

He added: "Although the situation in Pakistan is difficult with waters having washed away or severely damaged bridges, roads and railway tracks, the aid is getting through and reaching those who need it most.

"Aid agencies are already distributing life saving medical supplies, clean water and food parcels."

The UN's World Food Programme (WFP) says the Sindh and Punjab provinces, which lie along the Indus River, are now most at risk.

Pakistani disaster official Saleh Farooqui said more than 10,000 people have been evacuated from the two provinces after waters burst the river embankments.

:: Donations can be made by calling 03706 060 900 or by visiting the committee's website at dec.org.uk.


----------



## ice_man

i just GHOPE & PRAY THIS MONEY REACHES THE POOR THIS TIME UNLIKE THE MONEY AND CHARITY COLLECTED IN EARTHQUAKE 2005!


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Ufone and PTCL Contribute 53.5 million to Flood Relief Fund

By Mehwish Khan · Sunday, Aug 8, 2010 

Pakistan Telecommunication Company Pakistan and its sister concern Ufone, donated Rs.53.5 million to the Prime Ministers flood relief fund.

Mr. Walid Irshaid President PTCL and Ufone and Mr. Abdul Aziz CEO Ufone met the honorable Prime Minister of Pakistan Mr. Yousuf Raza Gillani and expressed their solidarity at this time of need.





*Mr Walid Irshaid, President PTCL & Ufone and Mr Abdul Aziz, CEO Ufone jointly presenting cheques to the Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gillani for the PMs Flood Relief Fund 2010.*

The Company has and always will stand by the people of Pakistan. This effort is in response to the recent call for help from the private sector by the Prime Minister.

Mr. Walid Irshaid President PTCL and Ufone Pakistan said that this is a testing time for all in Pakistan. The natural calamities have been unimaginable and it is up to each one of us to come together in order to create a unified effort to help the people of Pakistan.

We as socially responsible organizations need to join hands and make this the fastest and most effective relief effort ever. And hoped this contribution will help in providing people relief of their grievous conditions.


----------



## TechMan

As usual some amazing pictures from Boston. Really feel sad now!
Severe flooding in Pakistan - The Big Picture - Boston.com


----------



## fawwaxs

*More rains hit Pakistan as aid agencies boost relief efforts*

Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- Heavy downpours worsened massive flooding in Pakistan on Sunday as aid agencies increased relief efforts to help the about 12 million people affected in much of the country.

The flooding, which started in the northwest, threatened places as far south as the port city of Karachi.

Peter Kessler, a spokesman, for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees, called the situation "catastrophic."

"There are whole families just sitting and camping in the road median strips, people just lined along the streets anywhere they can get safely while there is a very real sense of nervousness that worse may be coming," Kessler said.

Districts in the southern province of Sindh were on high alert as more rain swelled bloated rivers and inundated drenched earth.
Video: Aid agencies hit in flood
Video: Pakistani children in danger
Video: Aid slow to flood victims

Sindh authorities have evacuated at least 150,000 people from low-lying areas, according to a statement from the United Nations on Saturday.

"The water levels are very high, and the risk of serious flooding is increasing rapidly," said Andro Shilakadze, head of the United Nations Children's Fund's office in Sindh. "We are planning for the worst-case scenario, so that we can provide emergency relief as may become necessary."

The U.N. said needs throughout the country were on par with those that arose after the 2005 earthquake affected more than 3 million people and caused widespread damage.

Pakistan's Federal Flood Commission warned Saturday that the Indus River was flooded and rising in parts of Sindh, including Sukkur, the third largest provincial province.

As many as 12 million people have been affected by the torrential rains and floods, Pakistani authorities said. About 1,600 people have died.

Pakistan's Meteorological Department said more heavy rains were in store in the next few days, threatening to deepen the worst natural disaster the nation has experienced in recent history. And the monsoon season is only halfway over.

The nation's disaster management authority estimated that 650,000 houses have been damaged or destroyed. By comparison, the earthquake of 2005 affected 3.2 million people and damaged or destroyed 611,000 homes.

Up to 500,000 people were homeless in Punjab province, the U.N. said. At least 1.4 million acres of farmland were destroyed in the province, where people rely heavily on agriculture for food.

"Pakistan has been hit by the worst flood of its history," Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said in a televised speech Friday. "As I speak, the flood is still engulfing new areas and adding to the scale of devastation."

Gilani said a true assessment of the loss to life and infrastructure can be determined only after the water recedes. He appealed to the international community and to Pakistanis living abroad to help.

As the rains continued, aid agencies scrambled to help those in need.

"The assistance that we have so far provided has alleviated suffering, but relief operations need to be massively scaled up," said Martin Mogwanja, the U.N.'s humanitarian coordinator in Pakistan.

Kessler said their warehouses were covered in more than 3 meters of water for days. Most of the aid in the warehouses, which are the size of Walmart supercenters, is damaged and destroyed.

He said they're hoping to salvage plastic sheeting quickly, and added that the tents are wet and need to be dried before use.

U.N. officials said the government is cooperating and granting visas and permits to get teams and aid into the country.

Parts of the Swat Valley remain inaccessible by road; helicopters provide the only way in or out for people, food, clean water and medicine. Bad weather hampered the flights Saturday.

Meanwhile, victims accused the government of lack of action. They criticized President Asif Ali Zardari, who was in England for talks with British Prime Minister David Cameron during the worst of the crisis.

"We elected him," a resident of the flooded town of Chachran Sharif said. "Where is he?"

U.S. emergency relief teams continued to arrive in Peshawar to help, the U.S. State Department said.

In all, the U.S. Agency for International Development has committed $35 million in aid to international organizations and nongovernmental organizations, it said.


----------



## muse

Zardari chartered a private G4 for his business trip to France and UK last week, Nawaz, he's abillionaire who pays no taxes

But there is a Shah e Mardan, a prince among men:

*Musharraf donates Rs 10 million for flood affectees*

ISLAMABAD: Former president General (r) Pervez Musharraf has donated Rs 10 million for the flood affectees, Chaudhry Shahbaz Hussain, All Pakistan Muslim League (APML) chief coordinator and former federal minister said on Sunday. He made these remarks while addressing a press conference. Hussain said that both the federal and provincial governments had failed to provide any relief to the flood affectees. The APML chief coordinator said that millions of people were still waiting for relief goods from the higher authorities. He informed the media that Musharraf had announced the donation following the mass devastation caused by the floods. Hussain said that amount would be given in the form of cash and relief goods. staff report


----------



## fawwaxs

No respite in sight as more rains forecast 

ISLAMABAD / LAHORE: With water flows continuing to increase at Guddu and Sukkur, weather pundits have forecast an extended rainy spell, at times heavy, raising fears of aggravation of the &#8216;super flood&#8217; in the Indus and flooding in Karachi, Hyderabad and other cities in 24 to 36 hours.

At the same time, water flows have started rising once again at Tarbela, Nowshera, Kalabagh and Chashma in the Indus and Kabul rivers and near Punjnad, indicating that the flood situation would persist much longer than earlier predicted.

The highest ever peak of flood moved from Skardu to Tarbela on Sunday afternoon and the Lahore-based Flood Forecasting Division expressed fears that it might cause extensive damage.

A fresh advisory issued by the Pakistan meteorological department (PMD) in the evening forecast widespread rainfall in Sindh, Balochistan, Punjab, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Azad Kashmir.

&#8220;Widespread, at times heavy, rainfall is expected in Sindh during the next 24-36 hours. Flooding is possible in Karachi, Hyderabad and other urban areas. Further, heavy rain may aggravate Indus river flooding in Sindh,&#8221; PMD chief Dr Qamaruz Zaman Chaudhry said.

Widespread rain and thundershowers have also been forecast for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, including Dera Ismail Khan, Bannu, Kohat, Peshawar, Hazara, Mardan and Malakand divisions, till Tuesday, resulting in the further flooding of the Kabul, Tochi, Gambila, Kalpani, Kurram, Swat, Chitral, Panjkora, Khiyali and Jindey rivers and nullahs in two to three days.

In Punjab, widespread rains and heavy thundershowers are expected in Dera Ghazi Khan, Multan, Bahawalpur, Rawalpindi, Sargodha, Gujranwala, Lahore and Faisalabad, raising fears of hill ******** in Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur. Heavy rainfall is also expected in Azad Kashmir.

In Balochistan, scattered rain and thundershowers with isolated heavy falls are expected in Zhob, Barkhan, Jhal Magsi, Kohlu, Naseerabad, Lasbela and Sibi, which may cause flooding.

The Met Office said that river flows that had declined from 523,000 cusecs on Friday to 436,000 cusecs on Sunday were likely to again attain a &#8216;high&#8217; flood level of up to 650,000 cusecs.

The flow of the Indus at Kalabagh has increased from 422,000 cusecs to 559,000 cusecs and may reach a &#8216;very high&#8217; flood level of 700,000 cusecs in 24 hours. Flows at Chashma may also rise to 700,000 cusecs from the current 529,000.

The Federal Flood Commission said the Indus was in &#8216;exceptionally high&#8217; flood with a rising trend in the Guddu-Sukkur reach and in high flood at Kalabagh and Taunsa.

A medium flood at Chashma and Tarbela, very high flood in Kabul at Nowshera and medium flood at Warsak are also showing a rising trend.

Tarbela and Mangla dams have water levels of 1,534.33 feet and 1,206 feet -- 15.67 feet and four feet below their maximum levels. The combined live storage of Tarbela, Mangla and Chashma is 10.714MAF as compared to last year&#8217;s 10.771MAF.

FFD chief Hazrat Mir said a peak of 550,000 to 650,000 cusecs had moved from the Partab Bridge, between Skardu and Besham, towards Tarbela.

He said such a huge amount of water had never reached Tarbela from this side in the known history.

The flood is likely to cause extensive damage and wash away low bridges from Partab to Tarbela. The areas which may be badly affected include Bunji, Chilas, Pattan and Besham.

Tarbela had received its earlier highest peak of 510,000 cusecs on July 7, 1989.

A peak of 604,000 cusecs had reached Tarbela after torrential rains in Gilgit-Baltistan on July 30. The flow swelled to 950,000 to one million cusecs after the addition of water from the rivers Kabul and Soan at Kalabagh. This peak is now roaring past Guddu and Sukkur to reach the Arabian Sea.

Mr Mir said the flow in the Indus above Tarbela had increased because of the arrival of 300,000 cusecs from Indian-held Kashmir. &#8220;The additional flow entered Pakistan much faster than our calculations,&#8221; he said.

He said the Indus at Tarbela and Kalabagh was expected to be in very high flood over the next two days, but the peak would pass the two points without posing any major danger.

The river Kabul at Nowshera was in very high flood and the Chenab at Marala in medium flood.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Floods send foods prices soaring in Pakistan *

ISLAMABAD: Pakistanis grappled with skyrocketing fruit and vegetable prices Sunday caused by floods that have destroyed more than 1 million acres (405,000 hectares) of crops and left at least 4 million people in need of food assistance in the coming months.

The rising prices threaten to amplify misery in a country where many residents were already struggling with poverty and food insecurity before the worst flooding in Pakistan's history struck about two weeks ago, killing 1,500 people and leaving millions more begging for help.

The prices of basic items such as tomatoes, onions, potatoes and squash have in some cases quadrupled in recent days, putting them out of reach for many Pakistanis who struggled to get by even before the floods hit.

''It is like a fire erupted in the market,'' said Mohammad Siddiq as he purchased vegetables in the city of Lahore. ''Floods and rains have made these things unaffordable.''

Pakistan has worked with international partners to rescue more than 100,000 people and provide food and shelter to thousands more. But the government has struggled to cope with the scale of a disaster that it estimates has affected 13 million people, and could get worse as heavy rains lashed Pakistan again on Sunday.

Many flood victims have complained they have not received aid quickly enough or at all, and this anger could increase as rising food prices across the country affect many more people in this nation of 180 million.

''The floods have destroyed the agricultural fields and washed away vegetable crops ready for harvest,'' said Zahid Gardezi, a farmer in the central Pakistani city of Multan. ''Whatever farmers stored they cannot transport because roads have washed away and communication links are down.''

At least 1.4 million acres (570,000 hectares) of crops were destroyed in the central province of Punjab, the breadbasket for the rest of Pakistan, said the UN. Many more crops were devastated in the northwest, where destruction from the floods has been most severe and many residents were still trying to recover from intense battles between the Taliban and the army last year.

''The flooding has caused massive damage to crops and also to the reserve that people had at their houses,'' said Amjad Jamal, spokesman for the World Food Program, which has provided food to more than 265,000 people in the northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

''Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was a food insecure province even before the floods, and a lot of areas are such that people can't afford even one meal a day,'' said Jamal.

At least 4 million people will need food assistance across Pakistan for the next three months at a cost of nearly $100 million, said Jamal.

The number of people needing assistance could increase as heavy rains continued to hit many areas of Pakistan on Sunday, swelling rivers and hampering relief work.

The Indus river overflowed its banks near the city of Sukkur in southern Sindh province on Sunday, submerging the nearby village of Mor Khan Jatoi with chest-high water and destroying many of its 1,500 mud homes.

''We were strengthening the embankment ourselves to save the village but failed and it was breached this morning and water inundated the village,'' said one of the affected villagers, Dadal Morai, who complained they have not received any government help.

Many foreign countries have stepped in to help the government, including the US, which has pledged millions of dollars and provided six military helicopters to help evacuate victims from the northwest and deliver much needed food and water. About 85 US soldiers are involved, though ongoing rain has limited their flights.

But the government has also had competition from Islamic charities that have provided victims with food and shelter.

Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani asked for more help from the international community Sunday, saying the government couldn't cope with the disaster on its own.

''We will exhaust our resources to rescue, provide food, medicine and shelter, but it is beyond our capacity, so we will appeal to the world,'' said Gilani during a visit to Sukkur. &#8211; AP


----------



## muse

The PPP has really lost all credibility -- mid term elections were a very long shot before, I think people might think differently now -- Act of God, yes, got that, but there is such a thing as planning, and it's the govt's responsibility -- instead Mr. Zero was in Europe grooming his dynasty and the son of a Pir? missing in action? Now the high prices - Terrible, rotten to the core!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

* Flood warning for Muzaffargarh issued
*
MUZAFFARGARH: Flood warning has been issued in Muzaffargarh district after the water level in Ring Pur canal reached a dangerous level, Geo News reported.

The residents have been asked to leave the area. Adequate transport facilities were not available making the evacuation more difficult where 400000 people were waiting to move.

DCO Muzaffargarh Farasat Iqbal told Geo News that the government would provide all resources to the citizens.

*Landslides complicate flood relief efforts *

MINGORA: Landslides triggered by the worst floods in Pakistan in 80 years are hampering already troubled relief efforts, with aid workers using donkeys or travelling on foot to reach millions in desperate need of help.

Poor weather has made it difficult for helicopters to deliver food to some parts of the Swat Valley and among the areas first hit by the deluge.

Many roads have been destroyed and landslides have added to the isolation of many areas.

&#8220;It's hard to get supplies there. I would like to emphasise we are moving by foot or donkey. We are making all kinds of possible efforts. We are unable to get in to most places of Swat Valley,&#8221; said Maurizio Giuliano, spokesman for the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs.

An army spokesman in Swat said there had been landslides that blocked the main road leading to the valley. Relief efforts have resumed but helicopters are not able to reach parts of valley because of rain, he said.

&#8220;We are using 100 mules to transport relief to far-flung areas where helicopters could not fly because of bad weather,&#8221; the army spokesman said.

The army has distributed nearly 100 tonnes of food and other relief goods to three areas of Swat.


----------



## ice_man

muse said:


> Zardari chartered a private G4 for his business trip to France and UK last week, Nawaz, he's abillionaire who pays no taxes
> 
> But there is a Shah e Mardan, a prince among men:
> 
> *Musharraf donates Rs 10 million for flood affectees*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Former president General (r) Pervez Musharraf has donated Rs 10 million for the flood affectees, Chaudhry Shahbaz Hussain, All Pakistan Muslim League (APML) chief coordinator and former federal minister said on Sunday. He made these remarks while addressing a press conference. Hussain said that both the federal and provincial governments had failed to provide any relief to the flood affectees. The APML chief coordinator said that millions of people were still waiting for relief goods from the higher authorities. He informed the media that Musharraf had announced the donation following the mass devastation caused by the floods. Hussain said that amount would be given in the form of cash and relief goods. staff report





*A QUESTION THAT REALLY BOTHERS ME!!! HOW THE HELL DID AN ARMY MAN GET 10 MILLION RUPEES AND THAT TOO TO DONATE!!!*


& i personally feel they don't need money they need goods!! money will be eaten up by the government


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Wow i hope all is well, also i know a charity in the UK is planning on shipping 1000 of these "Homes in a Box" kits to Pakistan over the coming days:


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistani religious charities have been quick to step in to help after this month's devastating floods, winning hearts and minds as frustration with the US-backed government grows.

The worst floods in 80 years have killed more than 1,600 people and left two million homeless along a broad swathe of the Indus river basin, from the north of the country to the south.

The army was quick to respond with rescue efforts, saving many lives as the torrent struck. The government, overwhelmed by the scale of the disaster, has been blasted as ineffective.

But as the authorities and international aid agencies marshal supplies and staff, it is often nimble Islamic charity workers who are first to arrive to help people pick up their lives as the worst of the surge begins to ebb.

They may not bring huge resources to bear but they establish a presence, with at least a canvas awning beside a road, with a banner appealing for donations and a table covered with bottles and jars of basic medicine.

&#8220;They were the first to come with tractors and vans to evacuate our people,&#8221; said Shafaatullah Khan who lives in a village near the Indus in Punjab province. &#8220;If they hadn't been many people would have died. They worked day and night to get people out and provide cooked food and water.&#8221;

Nearby, workers of the Jamaat-ud-Dawa (JuD) Islamic charity hovered around four huge pots, preparing food over a smoky fire while four women clad in burqas sat at a charity medical post.

The JuD is the charity arm of the banned Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT) militant group.

The LeT was behind a bloody attack on the Indian city of Mumbai in 2008 shortly after which the JuD was put on a UN blacklist for links to terrorism.

But such connections mean nothing to most Pakistanis.

&#8220;Everyone has a good impression of them,&#8221; land owner Mohammad Ali Khan said of the religious charity workers.

&#8220;They do their part,&#8221; Khan said in the village of Isa Khel, as diesel pumps clattered nearby, trying to suck water out of a row of shops over a muddy road and into water-logged fields.

This is not the first time they have mounted a high-profile response to a natural disaster in Pakistan.

In 2005, they established a reputation as a tireless relief group by helping many thousands of survivors after an earthquake struck the north of the country, killing 73,000 people. They have also helped people displaced by fighting against militants.

Many flood victims criticise the authorities for what they see as their failure to bring help quickly.

The support the religious workers gain from their relief work could further undermine confidence in a government already under suspicion for its alliance with the United States in the global campaign against militancy.

Many Pakistanis are deeply suspicious of the United States, largely because of its wars in Iraq and Afghanistan which are seen as attacks on Islam.

But the JuD dismisses any suggestion it is trying to win over the population to the cause of Islam.

&#8220;We don't have any political agenda,&#8221; said JuD spokesman, Yahya Mujahid, who declined to comment on links to LeT.

A squat, burly man with a thick black beard flowing half-way down his chest, Mujahid said his group would contest elections if it wanted to get involved in politics.

&#8220;Our work is totally humanitarian,&#8221; he said, adding that it helped everyone, regardless of religion.

Another JuD official said a government crackdown on the group's finances had created problems but Mujahid said hostility towards his group bolstered its standing in the eyes of many: &#8220;The propaganda against us actually works in our favour.&#8221;

Villagers in the saturated flood plains along the Indus are simply thankful for whatever help they get.

&#8220;For us they're angels,&#8221; retired policeman Gul Mohammad Khan said of the relief workers.

&#8220;We don't care who they are or what their agenda is. We were in crisis and they were the first to help. That's it.&#8221; &#8211; Reuters


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Patriot

ice_man said:


> *A QUESTION THAT REALLY BOTHERS ME!!! HOW THE HELL DID AN ARMY MAN GET 10 MILLION RUPEES AND THAT TOO TO DONATE!!!*
> 
> 
> & i personally feel they don't need money they need goods!! money will be eaten up by the government


Musharraf earns anywhere from 100,000$ to 200,000$ per lecture and he has given plenty of lectures..Probably earned couple million dollars from lectures.Now 100,000$=84 lakh so..I hope your doubts are clear now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AliFarooq



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GentlemanObserver

See, after all your prayers and strife for the Muslims in far away lands, what has all this gained you? nothing! Do they help you now?

NOPE! They don't help their own in Palestine, they would help you 2000 miles away? Get real Pakistan.


----------



## Solomon2

No help for flood victims in southern Pakistan

By ASHRAF KHAN, Associated Press Writer Ashraf Khan, Associated Press Writer  Mon Aug 9, 3:18 am ET




SUKKUR, Pakistan  Although Manzoor Ahmed managed to escape rising floodwaters that submerged villages and destroyed homes in southern Pakistan, he said Monday that the total lack of government help meant dying may have been a better alternative.

The 25-year-old was one of thousands of people who fled their homes in Sindh province and railed against the government's anemic relief effort even though officials had time to prepare. Floodwaters first inundated Sindh several days ago, more than a week after devastating the northwest.

The complaints added to rising national anger directed at an already unpopular government that has deployed thousands of soldiers to save victims and deliver meals, but has been overwhelmed by the scale of the disaster that has killed at least 1,500 and affected millions more.

That anger shows no sign of dissipating as heavy rains across Pakistan continue to raise water levels in the country's swollen rivers, displacing thousands of additional people every day.

"It would have been better if we had died in the floods as our current miserable life is much more painful," said Ahmed, who fled with his family from the town of Shikarpur and spent the night shivering in the rain that has continued to lash the country.

"It is very painful to see our people living without food and shelter," he said.

Thousands of people in the neighboring districts of Shikarpur and Sukkur camped out on roads, bridges and railway tracks  any dry ground they could find  often with nothing more than the clothes on their backs and perhaps a plastic sheet to keep off the rain.

"I have no utensils. I have no food for my children. I have no money," said 40-year-old Hora Mai, sitting on a rain-soaked road in Sukkur along with hundreds of other people. "We were able to escape the floodwaters, but hunger may kill us."

A senior government official in Sukkur, Inamullah Dhareejo, said authorities were working to set up relief camps in the district and deliver food to flood victims.

But an Associated Press reporter who traveled widely through the worst-hit areas in Sindh over the past three days saw no sign of relief camps or government assistance.

The worst floods in Pakistan's history hit the country at a time when the government is already struggling with a faltering economy and a brutal war against Taliban militants that has killed thousands of people.

The U.S. and other international partners have stepped in to support the government by donating tens of millions of dollars and providing relief supplies and assistance.

But the U.N. special envoy for the disaster, Jean-Maurice Ripert, said Sunday that Pakistan will need billions of dollars more from international donors to recover from the floods, a daunting prospect at a time when the financial crisis has shrunk aid budgets in many countries.

A faltering relief effort could open the door to hard-line Islamist groups, which have already been delivering aid in the northwest  an area still trying to recover from an intense war between the army and the Taliban last spring.

The disaster could also have serious repercussions for Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari, who has come under withering criticism for going through with a planned trip to France and Britain despite the devastating floods at home.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> No help for flood victims in southern Pakistan
> 
> By ASHRAF KHAN, Associated Press Writer Ashraf Khan, Associated Press Writer  Mon Aug 9, 3:18 am ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUKKUR, Pakistan  Although Manzoor Ahmed managed to escape rising floodwaters that submerged villages and destroyed homes in southern Pakistan, he said Monday that the total lack of government help meant dying may have been a better alternative.
> 
> The 25-year-old was one of thousands of people who fled their homes in Sindh province and railed against the government's anemic relief effort even though officials had time to prepare. Floodwaters first inundated Sindh several days ago, more than a week after devastating the northwest.
> 
> The complaints added to rising national anger directed at an already unpopular government that has deployed thousands of soldiers to save victims and deliver meals, but has been overwhelmed by the scale of the disaster that has killed at least 1,500 and affected millions more.
> 
> That anger shows no sign of dissipating as heavy rains across Pakistan continue to raise water levels in the country's swollen rivers, displacing thousands of additional people every day.
> 
> "It would have been better if we had died in the floods as our current miserable life is much more painful," said Ahmed, who fled with his family from the town of Shikarpur and spent the night shivering in the rain that has continued to lash the country.
> 
> "It is very painful to see our people living without food and shelter," he said.
> 
> Thousands of people in the neighboring districts of Shikarpur and Sukkur camped out on roads, bridges and railway tracks  any dry ground they could find  often with nothing more than the clothes on their backs and perhaps a plastic sheet to keep off the rain.
> 
> "I have no utensils. I have no food for my children. I have no money," said 40-year-old Hora Mai, sitting on a rain-soaked road in Sukkur along with hundreds of other people. "We were able to escape the floodwaters, but hunger may kill us."
> 
> A senior government official in Sukkur, Inamullah Dhareejo, said authorities were working to set up relief camps in the district and deliver food to flood victims.
> 
> But an Associated Press reporter who traveled widely through the worst-hit areas in Sindh over the past three days saw no sign of relief camps or government assistance.
> 
> The worst floods in Pakistan's history hit the country at a time when the government is already struggling with a faltering economy and a brutal war against Taliban militants that has killed thousands of people.
> 
> The U.S. and other international partners have stepped in to support the government by donating tens of millions of dollars and providing relief supplies and assistance.
> 
> But the U.N. special envoy for the disaster, Jean-Maurice Ripert, said Sunday that Pakistan will need billions of dollars more from international donors to recover from the floods, a daunting prospect at a time when the financial crisis has shrunk aid budgets in many countries.
> 
> A faltering relief effort could open the door to hard-line Islamist groups, which have already been delivering aid in the northwest  an area still trying to recover from an intense war between the army and the Taliban last spring.
> 
> The disaster could also have serious repercussions for Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari, who has come under withering criticism for going through with a planned trip to France and Britain despite the devastating floods at home.



What nonsense, here is the official word from the UN:


> At national-level humanitarian a humanitarian coordination centre is being established by OCHA in Islamabad. In addition, field assessment and coordination capacities have been reinforced in the provinces of Sindh and Punjab.



Source: ReliefWeb » Document » Pakistan: Monsoon Floods Situation Report # 9, 08 August 2010

According to the NDMA here are the number of supplies that reached Sindh as of 8th/8/2010:

Tents: 6,924
Sleeping mats: 17,000
Blankets:2,090
Genny Sets: 10
Ration packs (not MRE): 20,000
Water Removal Pumps:20
Mosquito nets:1,500
Jerry Cans: 1,500
Medical teams: 2
Helicopters:8
Boats:165

Persons Rescued: *1,04,001*

Source: NDMA Pakistan

---
Yeah... Journalism fact finding at its best... Another bash the army and government article. Nothing to see here folks, move along!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan flood crisis bigger than tsunami, Haiti: UN*

ISLAMABAD: The number of people suffering from the massive floods in Pakistan could exceed the combined total in three recent megadisasters - the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake - the United Nations said Monday.

The death toll in each of those three disasters was much higher than the 1,500 people killed so far in the floods that first hit Pakistan two weeks ago. But the Pakistani government estimates that over 13 million people have been affected - two million more than the other disasters combined.

The comparison helps frame the scale of the crisis, which has overwhelmed the Pakistani government and has generated widespread anger from flood victims who have complained that aid is not reaching them quickly enough or at all.

''It looks like the number of people affected in this crisis is higher than the Haiti earthquake, the tsunami or the Pakistan earthquake, and if the toll is as high as the one given by the government, it's higher than the three of them combined,'' Maurizio Giuliano, spokesman for the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs, told The Associated Press.

The UN has provided a lower number of people who have been affected in Pakistan, about 6 million, but Giuliano said his organization does not dispute the government's figure. The UN number does not include the southern province of Sindh, which has been hit by floods in recent days, and the two sides have slightly different definitions of what it means to be affected.

The total number of people affected in the three other large disasters that have hit in recent years is about 11 million - 5 million in the tsunami and 3 million in each of the earthquakes - said Giuliano.

Many of the people affected by the floods, which were caused by extremely heavy monsoon rains, were located in Pakistan's northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Rescue workers have been unable to reach up to 600,000 people marooned in the province's Swat Valley, where many residents were still trying to recover from an intense battle between the army and the Taliban last spring, said Giuliano. Bad weather has prevented helicopters from flying to the area, which is inaccessible by ground, he said.

''All these people are in very serious need of assistance, and we are highly concerned about their situation,'' said Giuliano.

Hundreds of thousands of people have also had to flee rising floodwaters in recent days in the central and southern provinces of Punjab and Sindh as heavy rains have continued to pound parts of the country.

One affected resident, Manzoor Ahmed, said Monday that although he managed to escape floods that submerged villages and destroyed homes in Sindh, the total lack of government help meant dying may have been a better alternative.

''It would have been better if we had died in the floods as our current miserable life is much more painful,'' said Ahmed, who fled with his family from the town of Shikarpur and spent the night shivering in the rain that has continued to lash the country.

''It is very painful to see our people living without food and shelter,'' he said.

Thousands of people in the neighboring districts of Shikarpur and Sukkur camped out on roads, bridges and railway tracks - any dry ground they could find - often with nothing more than the clothes on their backs and perhaps a plastic sheet to keep off the rain.

''I have no utensils. I have no food for my children. I have no money,'' said Hora Mai, 40, sitting on a rain-soaked road in Sukkur along with hundreds of other people. ''We were able to escape the floodwaters, but hunger may kill us.''

A senior government official in Sukkur, Inamullah Dhareejo, said authorities were working to set up relief camps in the district and deliver food to flood victims.

But an Associated Press reporter who traveled widely through the worst-hit areas in Sindh over the past three days saw no sign of relief camps or government assistance.

The worst floods in Pakistan's history hit the country at a time when the government is already struggling with a faltering economy and a brutal war against Taliban militants that has killed thousands of people.

The US and other international partners have stepped in to support the government by donating tens of millions of dollars and providing relief supplies and assistance.

But the UN special envoy for the disaster, Jean-Maurice Ripert, said Sunday that Pakistan will need billions of dollars more from international donors to recover from the floods, a daunting prospect at a time when the financial crisis has shrunk aid budgets in many countries. &#8211; AP


----------



## Spring Onion

*Pakistan needs billions to recover: UN *

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan will need billions of dollars to recover from its worst floods in history, the United Nations said on Sunday.

The government has struggled to cope with the scale of the disaster, which has killed at least 1,500 people, prompting the international community to help by donating tens of millions of dollars and providing relief supplies.

But the UN special envoy for the disaster, Jean-Maurice Ripert, said the need for foreign aid would be much greater going forward and could be difficult to procure given the ongoing financial crisis around the world.

The UN is still calculating specific figures, but Mr Ripert said in an interview with The Associated Press that &#8220;the emergency phase will require hundreds of millions of dollars and the recovery and reconstruction part will require billions of dollars&#8221;.

Much of that money will be needed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the site of the worst damage from floods that first hit two weeks ago after extremely heavy monsoon rains. But as the floodwaters rushed south, it also brought death and destruction to the provinces of Punjab and Sindh.

Late on Sunday, a magnitude-3.8 earthquake jolted Sindh, but no damage was reported, said Qamaruz Zaman Chaudhry, the country&#8217;s top meteorological official.

At least 1.4 million acres of crops were destroyed in Punjab, said the UN. Many more crops were devastated in the northwest.

&#8220;The flooding has caused massive damage to crops and also to the reserve that people had at their houses,&#8221; said Amjad Jamal, spokesman for the World Food Programme, which has provided food to more than 265,000 people in the northwest.

&#8220;Khyber Pakhtunkhwa was a food insecure province even before the floods, and a lot of areas are such that people can&#8217;t afford even one meal a day,&#8221; said Mr Jamal.

Masood Haider adds from New York:



The floods have affected over six million people, according to the latest UN estimates and the estimate of the funds needed to meet requirements of the victims could be revised upwards of $300 million, UN officials said. A UN spokesperson told Dawn on Sunday the numbers could be much higher than earlier speculated and that the situation in all parts of Pakistan was very fluid.

Till Saturday the estimate was just over four million. &#8220;Things will probably get worse, before they start getting better,&#8221; said Martin Mogwanja, United Nations Humanitarian Coordinator in Pakistan. &#8220;We are working at full speed to respond to the most urgent needs of the affected populations&#8221;.


----------



## Patriot

Unfortunately the international donors are not donating much like they donated in 2005 earthquake and this is bigger then 2005 earthquake.


----------



## fawwaxs

Authorities ordered the evacuation of Muzaffargarh as flood water entered the city after cracks appeared in Muzaffargarh Canal.

Meanwhile, DG Khans road link with Punjab has also been severed. An estimated 40,000 residents are facing increasing difficulties in moving out of the area.

The Muzaffargarh Dike has also collapsed and the water is gradually moving towards Chowk Qureshi and Ada Baseer. The Safety line Teleri canal has been broken from Jaffarabad to allow water to drain out.

Evacuation of residents from the area has started however people are facing problems due to the lack of public transport.

A Special train has begun its services to evacuate people displaced by the floods.

Flood to pass through Rahim Yar Khan

Meanwhile, flood torrent in river Sindh has reached Guddu road near Kashmore after completely inundating the city of Bhong near Rahim Yar Khan.

The Rahim Yar Khan administration directed people living in Kot Sabzal, Machka, Kamu, Rahimabad and about 200 villages on the Sindh-Punjab border to evacuate.

Within 36 hours, over 150,000 people had shifted to safer and dry areas, while locals are trying to repair the embankment of Maluk Wali near Jamaldin Wali after it broke early morning.

Sources in the canal department said a 300,000 cusec flood torrent passing from Muzaffargarh will reach Rahim Yar Khan on August 11.

Situation in Sindh

Flood level at Sukkur Barrage decreased as 10 gates were opened to increase the outflow of water, while authorities also ordered to demolish the safety wall and encroachments around the barrage.

High flood was recorded in River Indus near Guddu and Sukkur areas. Water inflow at Guddu Barrage stands at approximately 1.49 million cusecs and outflow at 1.48 million cusecs.

Water inflow and outflow at Sukkur Barrage stands at 1.13 million cusecs.

Five breaches occurred in Begari Canal near Abad area of Jacobabad, causing the adjoining areas to submerge.

Rising levels in Kotri

Water level is increasing in Kotri Barrage and people living in the danger-zones of River Indus have started migrating to safer locations after the administration declared red alert the Kotri and Kacha areas.

On the other hand, the water level is increasing on the dykes of Hussainabad and Latifabad near Hyderabad.

Train service in the areas has also been badly affected by floods in Sindh.

Difficult recovery in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa

High-level floods persist in the rivers of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa following intermittent showers.

Excessive water has bloated the rainy streams as torrential rains continue in the mountainous areas of Swat.

Boat service and aid delivery has also been suspended due to the high level of flood in river Swat, whiel high floods have also been reported in the rivers of Charsadda and Nowshera areas.

Flood affectees are still waiting for governments assistance amid heavy downpour. However, NGOs are providing as much relief as they can in the shape of tents, food, medicine and other essential items to the affected people.

Skardu Landslide

Forty bodies have so far been pulled from the rubble after major landslides and flooding hit areas of Skardu and District Ghanchay. The search for sixteen others is still underway.

Flood ******** of 296,000 cusecs have been recorded in River Indus near the area of Kachora, while rains have affected more than 60 kilometres of roads and 25 bridges in Baltistan region.

Around 120 houses have been completely destroyed while hundreds of houses were partially damaged.

Skardus road link with other areas has been disconnected for the last 15 days resulting in a food shortage in the area. Thousands are confined to their homes as a shortage of petroleum products has affected traffic on roads.

Flooding in Balochistan

Floods wreaked havoc in Balochistan by submerging many villages in the Loralai district including Loni and Suhbatpur areas.

Suhbatpur area came under threat after a safety dike burst, while several other villages were inundated and hundreds of people are still trapped in Sadozai, Sharqi Loni, Ghabi Loni, Wahvi Loni and Laki Loni areas.

Meanwhile, a mass exodus has been reported from Jacobabad, Shikarpur and Thal areas of Sindh province towards Jaffarabad under the imminent flood threat.

Rescue teams from the army, frontier corps and the police are evacuating flood victims and moving them to safer locations.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Bakhtawar arrives to help flood victims*

KARACHI: Bakhtawar Bhutto Zardari, an international observer and the daughter of Shaheed Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto has come to Pakistan only to ensure provision of relief aid to the people of flood-hit areas in Pakistan.

This was informed by PPP Women Wing Sindh&#8217;s Information Secretary and Advisor to Chief Minister Sindh Sharmila Farooqui in a statement issued here on Sunday.

Some meetings of PPP Women Wing attended by Bakhtawar Bhutto Zardari in the country were only aimed at providing all possible help to the flood affectees across the country Farooqui said.

She informed the media that Bakhtawar has said that PPP Women Wing under the leadership of Faryal Talpur is serving people, including women and children in a better way.

&#8220;Bakhtawar has also asked PPP Women Wing leaders to visit flood-hit areas across the country regularly and ensure all possible help to them for their rehabilitation,&#8221; the advisor further informed.

Bakhtawar said,&#8221; a large number of women and children are affected by floods in the country, so joint efforts should be made to rehabilitate them with immediate effect.&#8221;

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------
*The Aftermath of &#8220;Shoe Therapy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

fawwaxs said:


> *Pakistan flood crisis bigger than tsunami, Haiti: UN*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The number of people suffering from the massive floods in Pakistan could exceed the combined total in three recent megadisasters - the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake - the United Nations said Monday.
> 
> The death toll in each of those three disasters was much higher than the 1,500 people killed so far in the floods that first hit Pakistan two weeks ago. But the Pakistani government estimates that over 13 million people have been affected - two million more than the other disasters combined.
> 
> The comparison helps frame the scale of the crisis, which has overwhelmed the Pakistani government and has generated widespread anger from flood victims who have complained that aid is not reaching them quickly enough or at all.
> 
> ''It looks like the number of people affected in this crisis is higher than the Haiti earthquake, the tsunami or the Pakistan earthquake, and if the toll is as high as the one given by the government, it's higher than the three of them combined,'' Maurizio Giuliano, spokesman for the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs, told The Associated Press.
> 
> The UN has provided a lower number of people who have been affected in Pakistan, about 6 million, but Giuliano said his organization does not dispute the government's figure. The UN number does not include the southern province of Sindh, which has been hit by floods in recent days, and the two sides have slightly different definitions of what it means to be affected.
> 
> The total number of people affected in the three other large disasters that have hit in recent years is about 11 million - 5 million in the tsunami and 3 million in each of the earthquakes - said Giuliano.
> 
> Many of the people affected by the floods, which were caused by extremely heavy monsoon rains, were located in Pakistan's northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
> 
> Rescue workers have been unable to reach up to 600,000 people marooned in the province's Swat Valley, where many residents were still trying to recover from an intense battle between the army and the Taliban last spring, said Giuliano. Bad weather has prevented helicopters from flying to the area, which is inaccessible by ground, he said.
> 
> ''All these people are in very serious need of assistance, and we are highly concerned about their situation,'' said Giuliano.
> 
> Hundreds of thousands of people have also had to flee rising floodwaters in recent days in the central and southern provinces of Punjab and Sindh as heavy rains have continued to pound parts of the country.
> 
> One affected resident, Manzoor Ahmed, said Monday that although he managed to escape floods that submerged villages and destroyed homes in Sindh, the total lack of government help meant dying may have been a better alternative.
> 
> ''It would have been better if we had died in the floods as our current miserable life is much more painful,'' said Ahmed, who fled with his family from the town of Shikarpur and spent the night shivering in the rain that has continued to lash the country.
> 
> ''It is very painful to see our people living without food and shelter,'' he said.
> 
> Thousands of people in the neighboring districts of Shikarpur and Sukkur camped out on roads, bridges and railway tracks - any dry ground they could find - often with nothing more than the clothes on their backs and perhaps a plastic sheet to keep off the rain.
> 
> ''I have no utensils. I have no food for my children. I have no money,'' said Hora Mai, 40, sitting on a rain-soaked road in Sukkur along with hundreds of other people. ''We were able to escape the floodwaters, but hunger may kill us.''
> 
> A senior government official in Sukkur, Inamullah Dhareejo, said authorities were working to set up relief camps in the district and deliver food to flood victims.
> 
> But an Associated Press reporter who traveled widely through the worst-hit areas in Sindh over the past three days saw no sign of relief camps or government assistance.
> 
> The worst floods in Pakistan's history hit the country at a time when the government is already struggling with a faltering economy and a brutal war against Taliban militants that has killed thousands of people.
> 
> The US and other international partners have stepped in to support the government by donating tens of millions of dollars and providing relief supplies and assistance.
> 
> But the UN special envoy for the disaster, Jean-Maurice Ripert, said Sunday that Pakistan will need billions of dollars more from international donors to recover from the floods, a daunting prospect at a time when the financial crisis has shrunk aid budgets in many countries.  AP



*PEOPLE are not as enthusiastic as they were in 2005!!!! sad state of affairs this time round from our nation!! zameer maar gaya hai pakistanioun kaa! *


----------



## pak-marine

ice_man said:


> *PEOPLE are not as enthusiastic as they were in 2005!!!! sad state of affairs this time round from our nation!! zameer maar gaya hai pakistanioun kaa! *



2005 economy was a lot better than what we have now + WOT wasnt as intense like it is + Global recession + inflation crises upon crises hain sir g!


----------



## air marshal

*PAF continues relief operation in flood affected areas*

ISLAMABAD, August 09 (APP): As part of its ongoing relief operation in flood-hit areas, C-130 planes and choppers of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) have airlifted relief goods comprising dairy foods, clean drinking water, tents and other items of daily use to stranded people in Multan, Dera Ghazi Khan, Mianwali and Sukkur which included 900 Kg ration from Air Headquarters Peshawar during last 24 hours.

Besides establishing a relief camp at PAF Academy Risalpur, where 1200 flood affectees are already provided food and medical facilities PAF has also established a similarly relief camp in Govt. High School Risalpur sheltering 2500 afectees.

PAF Base Mianwali has initiated sending medical teams, comprising paramedical staff and ambulances to Mari Indus, Mauch, Rustam Wala and Kala Bagh to provide medical assistance to the respective affectees. Alongside PAF planes and helicopters are engaged distributing food, water and medical items to same areas. Mianwali Base has also sent relief goods to Rokhari, Daoodkhel and Much in 7 trucks, for 700 affected families.

From PAF Bases, Chaklala and Faisal, C-130 aircraft are transporting boats, tents, ready-to-eat food, electric generators, blankets and medicines to flood affected areas of Sukkur, Multan, DG Khan, Peshawar and Mianwali. PAF has also established relief camp at PAF Museum, Karachi to receive donations and house hold items, in which general public is donating generously. The donated items are being transported to flood affected areas through PAF C-130 aircraft.

From PAF Base Peshawar, four helicopters are airlifting relief goods to flood affected areas of Mingora, Pabbi, Charsadda, Nowshera and Mohibanda. Besides this, relief goods received from brotherly countries are also being dispatched through PAF C-130 aircraft to flood affected areas. PAF helicopters are also engaged in rescue operation of stranded people in Swat valley.


----------



## Solomon2

Paladin said:


> What nonsense, here is the official word from the UN:


No nonsense, the U.N. was quoted in the article, too. Don't you get it? The scale of this disaster is so great that all that aid is a mere drop in the bucket of what is needed. We're talking about _millions_ of people, therefore tens of thousands of TONS of material aid is necessary! (If four million people need just ten pounds of aid each, that's twenty thousand tons.) So why should one be surprised that a reporter could travel for days without seeing much evidence of relief supplies?


----------



## GUNNER

Rawalpindi - August 9, 2010: 

Pakistan Army continues its untiring rescue and relief operations in the flood hit areas of Sindh, Punjab, FATA, KPK and Northern Areas. Special Support Group has established 3 flood control centers at Chaklala, Tarbela and Abbotabad to collect flood relief goods from various donor agencies for further dispatch to the flood hit areas.

A total of 930 boats including 782 of Pakistan Army are being used in rescue and relief operation in flood hit areas. Troops have evacuated more than 1, 75, 000 marooned people from flooded areas. 

Besides cooked food packets, 32720 Meals Ready to Eat (MRE) were also distributed amongst the flood affectees of KPK. During last 24 hours, 2250 people have been given medical treatment in medical camps at Charsadda and Jallozai. 6966 bags of rations, 800 tents, and 650 blankets were distributed among the affectees at Kund, Khairabad, Utamzai, Panda Khek, Turnab, Satryab Charsadda, Sheikh Ismail, Bada Khan, Laikot, Pishmal, Aryani Bagla, Kalam Bazar and Shahpur on Sunday.150 patients have been given necessary medical assistance and 1500 individuals have been provided hot meals at relief camps established at D I Khan. 5 Helicopters of Pakistan Army have flown for relief activities to Upper Swat and D I Khan.

Troops are busy day and night to evacuate the stranded people from the flood affected districts of Sindh.

Army Flood Control Center has been established at Abbotabad to provide rescue and relief to affected peoples in AJK, KKH and Northern Areas. As many as 8 Helicopters are employed for relief and rescue in Northern Areas.

Army Engineers are working round the clock to repair damaged bridges in KPK and FATA. Repair of Bridge at Bagh Dheri, Swat has been completed and opened for light traffic. Sakhra and Kalakot Bridges in Upper Swat are being repaired with the help of locals. 4 Foot Bridges were made functional at, Madyan, Kalam and Behrain. 

Takhta Band by Pass and Hazara Bridge in Mingora have been repaired by Army Engineers and opened for traffic. Ali Masjid Bridge in Khyber Agency on Pak-Torkham road has also been repaired and traffic restored. Repair work on road Torkham  Peshawar is being carried out in collaboration with Political Administration and Khyber Rifles at Ali Masjid, Kata Kushta, Bigiari and Ayub Killi. All endeavors are being made to ensure smooth flow of traffic.

15 Army Field Hospitals and number of free Medical Camps are working at KPK, Sindh and Punjab to provide health care facilities to patients of flood affected areas. 100 mobile clinics in collaboration with civil administration have been made functional. 2 x Water purification plants are being installed at Nowshera and Charsada.


----------



## GUNNER

ice_man said:


> *PEOPLE are not as enthusiastic as they were in 2005!!!! sad state of affairs this time round from our nation!! zameer maar gaya hai pakistanioun kaa! *


*

I don't think most of the people have grasped the gravity of the situation as yet. What you have seen at the Television is not even perhaps 30 percent of the devastation.

Here is a news for you to ponder..

A United Nations official says the number of people affected by Pakistan's massive floods could exceed the combined total of three recent major natural disasters. 

Maurizio Giuliano, a spokesman for the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs, said Monday if the Pakistan government's calculations are correct, the scale of the disaster could be worse than Haiti's January earthquake, the 2004 tsunami, and the 2005 Pakistan earthquake combined. 

People are doing as much as they can but while the 2005 earthquake was concentrated in a specific area, the floods have caused wide spread devastation. And the problem is that with continuing rain and flash-floods, you cannot reach these people. Air operations need clear weather while road links have been severed.*


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> No nonsense, the U.N. was quoted in the article, too. Don't you get it? The scale of this disaster is so great that all that aid is a mere drop in the bucket of what is needed. We're talking about _millions_ of people, therefore tens of thousands of TONS of material aid is necessary! (If four million people need just ten pounds of aid each, that's twenty thousand tons.) So why should one be surprised that a reporter could travel for days without seeing much evidence of relief supplies?



Hype is Hype. You check and corroborate before making senseless statements, sorry but that article was nonsensical to me, (Reporter: I need a scoop bad, "ding: i know, lets bash the government")

Reporter to (Random victim: Hey buddy you got anything yet)

Random Victim: To be honest we are just recovering from the loss of our homes (Reporter: Great stuff, human suffering sells)

Reporter to Victim: You angry

Victim: Hell yeah im angry, lost all my crops (Reporter: Great financial loss, economic angle... Im loving it)

Reporter: You got any aid yet, .... Umm... Well ( Reporter: So you mean no! You got no aid... (Victim: Yeah... Yeah.. That's it we got no aid~)... ( Reporter: Great, government ineptitude... This sounds great)

Reporter to victim: Well im going to leave you to your fate now, i got what i wanted...

Victim: WTF! 

....---.....
IN short the dude who wrote this did not do it out of the humanity in their heart, but for the fist full of benny franklin's. Ethics go out of the window when you want to secure a scoop!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FreekiN




----------



## GentlemanObserver

^^ LOL Thailand gave more then the UAE... Where are your arab saviours now?


----------



## Iggy

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Marooned flood victims looking to escape grab the side bars of a hovering Army helicopter which arrived to distribute food supplies in Muzaffargarh in Pakistan's Punjab province. Pakistanis desperate to get out of flooded villages threw themselves at helicopters on Saturday as more heavy rain was expected to intensify both suffering and anger with the government. The disaster killed more than 1,600 people and disrupted the lives of 12 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Paladin said:


> Hype is Hype. You check and corroborate before making senseless statements, sorry but that article was nonsensical to me -


Did you actually read past the headline? Not only was the U.N. quoted, but the article claimed


> an Associated Press reporter who traveled widely through the worst-hit areas in Sindh over the past three days saw no sign of relief camps or government assistance.





Paladin said:


> ^^ LOL Thailand gave more then the UAE... Where are your arab saviours now?


Your flippant attitude towards the disaster engulfing your countrymen strikes me as very odd.


----------



## Solomon2

Landslides complicate Pakistan flood relief efforts
By Junaid Khan Junaid Khan  46 mins ago

MINGORA, Pakistan (Reuters)  Soldiers and aid workers struggled on Monday to reach at least a million people cut off by landslides that have complicated relief efforts after the worst floods in Pakistan in 80 years.

Poor weather has grounded relief helicopters and more rain was expected to compound the misery of more than 13 million people -- about 8 percent of the population -- whose lives have been disrupted by the floods, including two million homeless.

The floods have killed more than 1,600 people.

In the Swat Valley, northwest of Islamabad, soldiers and aid workers are using mules or traveling on foot to reach people in desperate need of help.

The catastrophe has put unpopular President Asif Ali Zardari on the defensive while raising the profile of the military which is spearheading relief efforts.

The floods, which began 10 days ago after heavy monsoon rain over the upper reaches of the Indus river basin, have plowed a swathe of destruction more than 1,000 km (600 miles) long from northern Pakistan to the southern province of Sindh.

While the water has begun to recede in some parts of the north, water-logged mountainsides long stripped of forest cover have begun to slide in some areas, isolating communities.

"We have brought in 130 mules to take food supplies to the cut-off valleys," an army spokesman in Swat, Major Mushtaq Khan, told Reuters, adding that bad weather had grounded helicopters for the past two days.

"About one million people are stranded because the main road link has been severed ... We believe that most stocks villagers had, have been exhausted and they need supplies."

Zardari's decision to go ahead with official trips to Europe during the crisis has renewed criticism of his leadership. The military has taken the lead in relief efforts while the government is under fire for perceived dithering.

The president is expected back by mid-week.

Analysts say there is no chance the military, which has vowed to stay out of politics and is preoccupied fighting militants, will try to seize power.

ISLAMISTS FILL AID VOID

U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon said in New York on Monday that he was "extremely concerned" about the humanitarian impact of the floods in Pakistan and would soon launch an emergency aid appeal for several hundred million dollars.

The United Nations said in terms of the number of people who have lost their homes or livelihoods, and will need short- or long-term help, the floods were worse than the 2004 tsunami, which killed 236,000 people around the Indian Ocean.

In Punjab province, army helicopters rescued people and their livestock from rooftops in Mehmood Kot village, a scene being played out in many parts of the country.

Some soldiers are getting frustrated by people's reluctance to leave their homes.

"When we try to take them, they say they don't want to leave and instead they demand food. We have to fly again to bring food. This is a major problem for us," Lieutenant Colonel Salman Rafiq said.

One woman gave birth to twin boys in her flooded house in the town of Sanawa. Neighbors carried the woman and her babies on a rope bed through the flood to a helicopter.

U.S. officials are also concerned about the damage caused by the weak government response to the floods and mounting hostility toward Zardari.

Pakistan is a key U.S. ally whose help Washington needs to end a nine-year insurgency by Taliban militants in Afghanistan.

Heavy rain has also hit India where military helicopters plucked about 150 foreign tourists to safety in the Himalayan region of Ladakh where flash floods have killed 156 people.

Charities with links to militants have taken advantage of the vacuum left by the Pakistani government and delivered aid to thousands, possibly boosting their standing among Pakistanis as Taliban militants press on with their war.

U.S. concerns are also growing over the disaster's impact on Pakistan's fragile economy and how Washington's robust development plan may be slowed down to deal with the crisis.

Pakistan's economy will need huge injections of foreign aid. It turned to the International Monetary Fund in 2008 to avert a balance of payments crisis and has been struggling to meet the conditions of that $10.66 billion emergency loan.

Pakistani stocks closed 2.8 percent lower at 10,026.20, near a one-month low, as investors contemplated the extent of the flood damage, dealers said. [nSGE67806U]

In the southern province of Sindh, which has yet to see the full force of the deluge flowing south to the sea, up to one million people have been evacuated from low-lying areas.

(Additional reporting by Zeeshan Haider, Kamran Haider, Adrees Latif and Faisal Aziz; Sue Pleming in Washington, Louis Charbonneau at the United Nations; Writing by Michael Georgy; Editing by Robert Birsel and Sanjeev Miglani)


----------



## Xeric

BBC News - Race against time in Pakistan floods

VIDEO - *Race against time in Pakistan floods*

A key dam has been breached by floodwater in southern Pakistan, putting at least 400,000 people at risk.

The BBC's Orla Guerin has spent the day with Pakistan's military on a rescue operation in Sindh, to find flood victims before it is too late.


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

seiko said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



That Picture just says it all ! 
I hope they survive and I hope they havent lost anything major  

Ironically as I'm typing this I'm listerning to Hans Zimmers
the thin Red LIne - Journey to the line



May Allah(swt) save them


----------



## GentlemanObserver

God give Pakistan's government, military and it's people strength.


----------



## Ahmad

Landslides have cut off large portions of Pakistan's Swat Valley and hampered efforts to help the 15 million people affected by Pakistan's worst flooding in decades.

Many roads and bridges have been washed away by the floodwaters, and heavy rains are preventing helicopters from taking off.
*
The United Nations has described the flooding, that has killed an estimated 1,600 people nationwide, as the worst natural disaster in years.*
*
"This disaster is worse than the tsunami, the 2005 Pakistan earthquake and the Haiti earthquake," Maurizio Giuliano, a spokesman for the UN Office for the C-oordination of Humanitarian Affairs, said.*

"Those who need humanitarian assistance here are certainly more than those needing assistance in any of the other three disasters," Giuliano told Al Jazeera on Monday.

Yousuf Raza Gilani, the Pakistani prime minister, visited Sindh province on Sunday and said that "millions of people have suffered, and still there is more rain, and further losses are feared". 

"I appeal to the world to help us. We are doing what we can," he said. 

"The government has done everything possible, but it is beyond our capacity, we are facing an extremely difficult situation."

Shortages
Special coverage

But residents in Swat, in northwestern Pakistan, have complained of worsening food and fuel shortages as the crisis drags on.

"There is no petrol in the pumps and no food in the shop," said Malik Amir Zada, a Swat resident, in a telephone interview with the AFP news agency.

"The government is doing nothing for us."

Rescue workers have rushed to evacuate thousands of families from the southern part of Sindh province, where floodwaters could burst the banks of the Indus river.

Food prices are expected to rise as the waters continue to swamp agricultural areas.

Pakistan's Express-Tribune newspaper reported "skyrocketing" fruit and vegetable prices on Sunday.
timeline
July 22: Floods first hit the western province of Balochistan, killing dozens.
July 27: Rains move north to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa; death toll tops 1,000.
August 2: Waters hit Punjab, submerging homes and farms.
August 6: Floods move south again, towards Sindh province.

"Floods and rains have made these things unaffordable," one shopper in Lahore told the newspaper.

Millions of acres of crops have been destroyed in Punjab province, often called the "rice bowl" of Pakistan, and across the northwest.

The flooding has also caused extensive damage to Pakistan's electrical infrastructure, forcing power plants to shut down across the country.

Pakistan already suffers from a crippling electricity crisis, with hours-long blackouts a daily occurrence.

More than 252,000 homes have been damaged or destroyed across Pakistan, according to the government.

Pakistan's military said over the weekend that it has rescued more than 100,000 people from flooded areas.

'Zardari's Katrina'

Asif Ali Zardari, Pakistan's president, is expected to return to the country on Monday or Tuesday after a visit to France and the United Kingdom.
FLOOD STATISTICS
1,600 killed
Four million left homeless
15 million displaced or affected
558,000 hectares of farmland underwater

The trip, at the height of the disaster, was criticised by many Pakistanis, who accused Zardari of mismanaging the crisis.

Fatima Bhutto, Zardari's estranged niece, called the flooding "Zardari's Katrina", a reference to George Bush's, the former US president, handling of Hurricane Katrina in 2005.

Many villagers have complained about a lack of basic services in relief camps established by the government and the Pakistani army.

The army has about 300,000 troops working on the relief effort, but some human rights activists are concerned that the military is undermining civilian institutions.

"Yes, it is the military's job to take care of the rescue, but the civil administration must be strengthened and properly organised," Hina Jilani, a Pakistani supreme court advocate, told Al Jazeera.

Jilani said that local communities need to play a larger role in the response.


----------



## Xeric

*Pakistan floods: aerial pictures from army helicopters show the extent of the flooding*

Pakistan floods: aerial pictures from army helicopters show the extent of the flooding - Telegraph


----------



## Xeric

*
Pictures taken by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA's Aqua satellite shows the same area captured on August 8, 2010 (top), and July 18, 2010 (bottom). The images show the lower Indus River, not far from Pakistan's coast. Both images use a combination of infrared and visible light to increase the contrast between water and land*

Picture: AFP/NASA


----------



## mikkix

ghurbat mai aata gila...


----------



## razgriz19

*Sri Lanka Air Force delivers aid to Pakistan flood victims*
Aug 09, Colombo: Sri Lanka Air Force C-130 loaded with 18 metric tons of aid to Pakistan flood victims took off from the Air Force Base at Ratmalana in the early hours of Sunday (08) the government announced. 

The C-130 aircraft with a seven-member crew, carrying dry rations of rice, sugar, lentils and tea worth over Rs.3 million, left for Islamabad yesterday. 

Lanka Sathosa has delivered all the food aid to th e Air Force and the Air Force has handled all the logistics of the operation to deliver the aid to the victims of recent floods in Pakistan. 

This initiative of humanitarian assistance was implemented under the direction of President Mahinda Rajapaksa through the Ministry of External Affairs. It comes in view of the close bilateral ties between Pakistan and Sri Lanka, the government said. 

The worst floods in Pakistan since 1929 have killed over 1,600 people and left over 15 million people requiring emergency assistance.


----------



## razgriz19

*RAF flies tents to Pakistan in flood aid effort*

A Royal Air Force C17 aircraft based at Brize Norton in Oxfordshire has been deployed to fly 500 tents from Dubai to flood-hit Pakistan.






The RAF is helping with the aid effort in the country, where severe flooding has affected millions of people.

The tents have been flown to Islamabad, from where they will be driven to the Peshawar region.

The tents, provided by the Department for International Development (DFID), will provide shelter for 2,500 people.

The region's worst floods for 80 years have killed at least 1,600 people.

'Vital mission'

The tents can be erected within half an hour and are designed to withstand extremely heavy rainfall and cold conditions.


Areas already devastated by flooding are set for more rain The C17 is the RAF's largest transport aircraft capable of carrying 73,800kg of freight and 138 personnel.

It has already been operating every day in the region providing logistic support, ferrying supplies and personnel to UK forces in Afghanistan.

Wing Cdr Simon Edwards, from 99 Squadron, said: "I am pleased that [we] have been able to help in this important task... in support of the vital humanitarian mission to Pakistan."

George Turkington, DFID's head of the Pakistan office, said: "These 500 tents, along with the 2,000 we've already provided, will give urgently needed shelter to thousands of people whose homes have been washed away by the monsoon floods."


----------



## Zeluvaa

> *UN: Pakistan flood misery exceeds tsunami, Haiti*
> 
> ISLAMABAD &#8211; The number of people suffering from the massive floods in Pakistan exceeds 13 million &#8212; more than the combined total of the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake, the United Nations said Monday.
> 
> The death toll in each of those three disasters was much higher than the 1,500 people killed so far in the floods that first hit Pakistan two weeks ago. But the U.N. estimates that 13.8 million people have been affected &#8212; over 2 million more than the other disasters combined.
> 
> The comparison helps frame the scale of the crisis, which the prime minister said Monday was the worst in Pakistan's history. It has overwhelmed the government, generating widespread anger from flood victims who have complained that aid is not reaching them quickly enough or at all.
> "The number of people affected by the floods is greater than the other three disasters combined," Maurizio Giuliano, spokesman for the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs, told The Associated Press.
> A person is considered affected by the floods if he or she will need some form of assistance to recover, either short-term humanitarian aid or longer-term reconstruction help, said Giuliano.
> 
> The total number of people affected in the three other disasters was about 11 million &#8212; 5 million in the tsunami and 3 million in each of the earthquakes &#8212; said Giuliano.
> Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said Monday that the floods were a bigger crisis than the 2005 Kashmir earthquake that killed nearly 80,000 people and the army's operation against the Taliban in the Swat Valley last spring that drove more than 2 million people from their homes.
> "The magnitude of the tragedy is so immense that it is hard to assess," said Gilani during a visit to the central Pakistani city of Multan.
> 
> A faltering relief effort could open the door to hard-line Islamist groups, which have already been delivering aid in the northwest.



UN: Pakistan flood misery exceeds tsunami, Haiti - Yahoo! News

I knew the floods were pretty bad, but this article really made me realize how bad the situation really is. I mean more people affected than the 2004 Tsunami is crazy. And with Ramadan starting in 2 days, it's gonna be even worse.


























May Allah have mercy on them!


----------



## Solomon2

Maybe I'm just responding to hype, but I wonder if people here have truly realized the enormity of the disaster that has happened, is happening now, and will happen in the future. The Army may be doing all it can with all it's will but so many people are affected that it is not enough. The flood reached Sukkar; what happens when it hits Hyderabad? And will the dams protecting Karachi be threatened? How will Pakistan keep millions of people from dying of hunger, thirst, and exposure to the elements?

Helicopters can't deliver tens of thousands of tons of aid, nor evacuate millions of people. For the four to eight million people displaced expected to be displaced that's something like two hundred thousand aid workers - far more than the supply of willing and able foreigners. Pakistan will need convoys of ships bearing relief supplies and convoys of trucks spearheaded by construction equipment to repair vital roads and installations. Foreign aid money can't help if services can't be delivered. In theory the P.A. could supply the manpower, but apparently they can't handle a disaster of this scale; so civilians must join the effort, or even make their own independent efforts; certainly their material aid will be necessary.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Seven hundred and fifty thousand souls on the move *

MUZAFFARGARH: Over 750,000 people found themselves at the mercy of nature when the administration ordered evacuation of Muzaffargarh town hours before daybreak on Monday as waters from the swollen Indus and Chenab rivers threatened to overwhelm the region.

Scenes reminiscent of 1947 started playing themselves out after the announcement threw the populace into an unknown fear.

The announcement from mosques at 4am left speechless 400,000 residents of Muzaffargarh city, and the nearly 350,000 people who had taken refuge here after furious rivers had ripped homes from their foundations in small towns and villages nearby.

Soon the people started leaving for Multan, the only link intact after the closures of roads leading to Layyah and Dera Ghazi Khan.

There were not enough vehicles for such a massive exodus. The Multan-Muzaffargarh road soon clogged with all sorts of conveyances ranging from buses and trucks to horse- and donkey-driven contraptions.

And predictably enough, transporters felt no qualms about cashing in on the helplessness of the multitude.

Long queues of vehicles were seen at CNG stations because the closure of Parco had caused a severe shortage of petrol and diesel.

Saleem Qureshi, who was in charge of a relief camp at Workers Welfare School, said over 8,000 people had taken shelter in the camp over the past two days after waters surged into Kot Addu, Sanwan, Gurmani and Qasba Gujrat.

Around 3,500 people had refused to leave the camp as most of them were penniless by now. Some of them said they would prefer to shelter on roofs, and even trees, rather than risk another displacement.

One distressed person, Ghulam Abbas from Kot Addu, said we would prefer to die because we simply cannot afford another displacement.

When floods hit Kot Addu on Aug 2, we moved to Sanawan. After 24 hours we had to leave that town. Later we moved to Mahmood Kot to our relatives. But on Aug 4, we had to leave Mahmood Kot when a breach in Muzaffargarh canal made us homeless. We will not move any further.

Since there were not enough vehicles to carry those willing to leave, some people mustered the courage to get in touch with the Minister of state for Economic Affairs, Hina Rabbani Khar. They suggested to her to arrange a shuttle train between Multan and Muzaffargarh.

Ms Khar obliged them. A shuttle started running between the two points after every two hours. Much to the disappointment of the people who reached Multan, there were no relief camps for them. After some time, however, the army, the district government, PAF and other agencies swung into action and set up shelters.

FLOODS: Irrigation officials said that water level in Chenab river swelled on Monday and floods were likely to hit the city any time.

Because of a flood wave from the Chenab river and breaches in Tulahiry Canal water was heading towards the city after inundating Muradabad, Langar Sari and Basti Bhutta.

Thousands of people had to leave their homes in union councils of Budh, Baseera, Wan Pittafi and Gul Wala aftera breach in the Muzaffargarh canal, near Nusrat Wala, flooded thousands of acres and demolished hundreds of houses.

The Muzaffargarh thermal power plant was also in danger and its staff colony had been evacuated. Experts fear if any harm comes to this plant, the country will face a grave power shortage.

A bridge on the Chenab remained closed for many hours when a large number of vehicles from Muzaffargarh tried to cross it at a time.

In headquarters city areas most banks and ATM machines were closed. Hundred people rushed to banks to draw the money but failed.

This correspondent saw hundreds of families sitting on bypass road near river Chenab. In DHQ hospital hundreds patients ran for safety when they learnt about the flood.

DHQ Medical Superintendent Dr Ashiq Malik said that about 197 patients were there but after red alert one over a hundred ran away and the remaining had been shifted to Nishtar hospital, Multan.

DCO Farasat Iqbal said that district government was trying to save lives and moving affected people to safe places.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## mshoaib61

*All the world's ills in one country*


Sat on a riverbank in Sukkur, Sindh province - actually it's a hill but because of the flooding it feels like a riverbank - I get a chance to reflect on the state of Pakistan.

All around me I can see water. Villagers use boats to ferry what belongings have been salvaged.

Tiny trucks are loaded in the blazing heat as chickens roam free.

Pakistan really does have it all. And, no that's not a tourist board slogan.

All the world's ills in one country.

War, natural disaster, political intrigue, military dictatorship, economic failure, fuel shortages, civil unrest, ethnic tension and illiteracy have all befallen this country at one point or another in the last five years. In many cases, it's been a mixture of a few of them all at one time.

My driver's name in Sukkur is Bakhtar. A young man with curly hair and a moustache, he drives a colourful minivan.

We stand and talk as wooden beds are loaded onto his tiny truck.

"This is God's work. I don't know what we have done. But our country suffers like no other."

He takes a drag on his cigarette and continues.

"Bhai, (brother) look. My life is one hardship after another. No money, no home, no life ... and that was before the floods! What happens now is simply beyond me."

*Crisis to crisis*

He is typical of the many in Pakistan. Poor, ill-educated and with little prospects.

There are 170 million people in this country. I would hazard a guess that very few of them have not been touched in some way or another by some crisis or another.

*The very rich can isolate themselves, but they are not immune. The very poor just push on, with God in their hearts.*

That this country lurches from crisis to crisis has not escaped international attention. What to do about that though, well that's a different matter.

*The Americans think a mixture of carrots - in the form of economic aid, and a stick - drone strikes - are one solution. The EU agrees.*

But Bakhtar knows nothing of international politics.

"America, how can it help me? I am a small man. The rich get richer and I slowly die every day whilst no one notices." 

He might be wrong there. The world's attention is focused on Pakistan right now.

But is it focused on Bakhtar and the millions like him?

I don't know. In the lobby of the rundown hotel I call home in Sukkur, journalists and aid workers congregate, swapping stories of woe.

A UN worker notices us putting together a report on Sukkur's flood victims. As he glances at the edit on the computer screen he says, "Good. Make the bastards part with their money".

To solve the flooding will take money, but solving the rest of the ills in this country, well that's another matter. Just which problem do you start with?

Pakistan really does have it all.

One day I will be able to write about the beaches, the snow-capped mountains, the rivers so clear you see the fish dart through the rock formations, the hills and valleys.

Pakistan really does have it all.


All the world's ills in one country | Al Jazeera Blogs


----------



## GUNNER

GHAZI, Pakistan, Aug 10, 2010 (AFP) - For US combat pilots in Afghanistan, there are two reasons to visit Pakistan: to help provide aid to the millions affected by devastating floods, and to improve America's image.

The White House said that US helicopters have helped to save more than 1,000 lives in Pakistan. Washington has provided 35 million dollars in aid, including 436,000 halal meals and 12 pre-fabricated bridges.

"The primary focus of our mission is to provide food to people," Major Daniel Rice, commanding officer of the US aviation fleet in Pakistan, told AFP.

Asked whether it would help remove misunderstandings about the United States in Pakistan, he said: "I certainly hope so."

"We are learning from each other every day... We are talking about each other's families as we deal together with the calamity here," Rice added.


After being grounded because of bad weather, helicopters flew sorties on Monday evacuating people and bringing food supplies to Swat.

"We are here to help people of Pakistan... Pilots have come back saying they saw lots of smiles, waving of hands and thumbs up while delivering supplies and shifting people to safer areas... and that is a good sign," said Rice.

The United States has sent four Chinooks and two Blackhawks to Pakistan, which fly with a representative of the Pakistani military on board.

It is the second time since the 2005 earthquake, which killed more than 73,000 people and left around 3.5 million homeless, that the US government has sent helicopters to Pakistan for relief operations.

Authorities in Pakistan's northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province have warmly welcomed the US assistance.

"Floods have devastated the communications system in our province. US helicopters, in this crisis situation, have become a backbone in the relief operations," information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain told AFP.

The lounge near the base's apron hummed with activity as pilots of the Pakistani and US armies sat together, exchanging pleasantries and gulping tea and coffee as it rained intermittently, with low visibility outside.

"Let people of Pakistan decide about our image as we deliver supplies and carry people from flood-affected areas," said US pilot George Kelly, adding that "very poor" weather was one of the main challenges.

Kelly said he was overwhelmed by the beauty of the Swat valley, calling the former trouble spot "probably the prettiest place I have ever come to".

The army has provided separate lodging to over 90 US military officials, who are closely in touch with air traffic for minute-to-minute weather updates.

"(The) Pakistan army offers a world class facility at the base and we received excellent support. We are really impressed to see the hospitality of our hosts," said a US army Major Marc Geeting.

Sergeant Curtis Hissong was equally upbeat. "It gives us satisfaction to deliver food supplies to Pakistanis stranded in different areas.

"The biggest challenge for us is weather, and we are overcoming it as best as we can," Hissong said.


----------



## mshoaib61

*Timeline*
*July 22*: Floods first hit the western province of Balochistan, killing dozens.
*July 27:* Rains move north to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa; death toll tops 1,000.
* August 2*: Waters hit Punjab, submerging homes and farms.
*August 6:* Floods move south again, towards Sindh province.



* FLOOD STATISTICS*
1,600 killed
Four million left homeless
15 million displaced or affected
558,000 hectares of farmland underwater


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> Maybe I'm just responding to hype, but I wonder if people here have truly realized the enormity of the disaster that has happened, is happening now, and will happen in the future. The Army may be doing all it can with all it's will but so many people are affected that it is not enough. The flood reached Sukkar; what happens when it hits Hyderabad? And will the dams protecting Karachi be threatened? How will Pakistan keep millions of people from dying of hunger, thirst, and exposure to the elements?
> 
> Helicopters can't deliver tens of thousands of tons of aid, nor evacuate millions of people. For the four to eight million people displaced expected to be displaced that's something like two hundred thousand aid workers - far more than the supply of willing and able foreigners. Pakistan will need convoys of ships bearing relief supplies and convoys of trucks spearheaded by construction equipment to repair vital roads and installations. Foreign aid money can't help if services can't be delivered. In theory the P.A. could supply the manpower, but apparently they can't handle a disaster of this scale; so civilians must join the effort, or even make their own independent efforts; certainly their material aid will be necessary.



Civilians are already doing all they can, go read some blogs on facebook under Mission Rescue Pakistan or Safe Secure Pakistan, the rotary and lions clubs of Pakistan have also donated a lot of material.

Last night my family informed me that 13 trucks left Islamabad and Karachi packed full of aid supplies including food,water and NFI: Non Food Items. 7 have been earmarked and will be handed over to the Sindh response the remaining from Islamabad will be heading to the KP.

A Charity in the UK run by Pakistanis is planning an intervention to cope with just what your saying the* "secondary"*effects of the disaster" which will require months of work. 

Also i hope that people can understand and respect that Pakistani citizens too have faced a recession, job cuts, pay cuts, increases in utility tariff, food costs etc... They are not immune to the global market and there is genuine donor fatigue. 

Now this comes during ramadam, when prices of commodities naturally go up dramatically and supply of sugar especially and wheat is short. 

*It will be a test for the entire nation. *


----------



## mshoaib61

*Aye Rab-ul- Izaat Hamare Mulk Pay reham farma de ( Ameen )*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humanfirst

Guys how is the situation now?are the rains subsiding?


----------



## ice_man

i have a question for all my brothers on this forum! 

*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE SPECIFICALLY FOR THIS FLOOD?? I AM SURE MOST OF THE PEOPLE WHO GO TO UNIVERSITY & SCHOOLS ARE OFF!! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE SPECIFICALLY YET? JUST A QUESTION.....*


----------



## fawwaxs

mshoaib61 said:


> *Aye Rab-ul- Izaat Hamare Mulk Pay reham farma de ( Ameen )*



We should donate our Zakaat to these needy and helpless people. Moreover we should say astaghfar so that Allah bestow us with his mercy. Ameen!


----------



## Patriot

I would like to thank US , UK & China for all the aid they gave.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

ice_man said:


> i have a question for all my brothers on this forum!
> 
> *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE SPECIFICALLY FOR THIS FLOOD?? I AM SURE MOST OF THE PEOPLE WHO GO TO UNIVERSITY & SCHOOLS ARE OFF!! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE SPECIFICALLY YET? JUST A QUESTION.....*



What i have done is between me and god. I would rather not publicise my efforts, what would be the point in such charity?


----------



## fawwaxs

The enormous destruction of the economic and social infrastructure by floods over the last few weeks has set the country back by many years. The exact costs will not be known for some time but the losses are estimated to have already far exceeded the damage done by the 2005 earthquake. The United Nations says Pakistan requires millions of dollars for rescue and relief operations and billions for reconstruction of the flood-hit infrastructure. The scale of destruction is feared to jeopardise Pakistan&#8217;s ability to salvage its fragile economy for many years to come and weaken its capacity to tackle key challenges, including poverty alleviation and the threat of militancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*UN to launch appeal for flood disaster *

SUKKUR: The United Nations is launching an appeal to help 13.8 million people hit by one of the world's worst humanitarian disasters after floods paralysed parts of Pakistan and raised fears of disease.

The UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs said the disaster had eclipsed the scale of the devastating 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan and the January 2010 earthquake in Haiti put together.

About 1.5 million people have been evacuated in the south and 1.5 million hectares of valuable farmland destroyed in central Punjab province while the worst hit has been the northwest, already struggling with Taliban violence.

We will soon issue an... appeal for several hundred million dollars to respond to immediate needs, UN chief Ban Ki-moon announced.

The Pakistani government and UN officials have appealed for more urgent relief efforts to cope with the catastrophe, saying that billions of dollars will be needed to restore livelihoods and rebuild infrastructure.

Parts of the northwestern Swat valley, where Pakistan fought a major campaign to flush out Taliban insurgents last year, were still cut off Tuesday by road as were parts of the country's breadbasket in Punjab and Sindh.

This is a major disaster of enormous magnitude, said UN emergency relief coordinator John Holmes.

Needs are huge and still rising. The humanitarian effort needs to be scaled up accordingly, as fast as we can.

Weather cleared Tuesday, allowing 23 Pakistani, and six US military and four Afghan helicopters to help distribute relief items and rescue people stranded in the northwest, said one military official.

OCHA spokesman Maurizio Giuliano said the 13.8 million affected outstripped the more than three million hit by the 2005 earthquake, five million in the 2004 tsunami and the three million affected by the Haiti earthquake in January.

The United Nations has warned that children are among the most vulnerable with diarrhoea the biggest health threat and measles a serious concern.

The world body estimates 1,600 people have died in Pakistan's floods and the Pakistani government has confirmed 1,243 deaths. About 220,000 were killed in the December 2004 tsunami in Asia.

In the south, Sindh provincial irrigation minister, Jam Saifullah Dharejo, said 1.5 million people had been evacuated from affected areas.

There are warnings in towns and cities for people to remain on alert, but water levels were beginning to drop at the Guddu barrage and the meteorological office has forecast scattered rain in the next 24 hours.

The danger is still there. The army is doing its best to strengthen embankments along the river and canals, Dharego told AFP.

Ban also stressed the need to consider medium- and long-term assistance to Pakistan, warning that this will be a major and protracted task.Food prices are skyrocketing, compounding the misery as the floods ravage the country's most fertile lands and wipe out crops.

Roads are closed. Fields are under water and it has affected the markets badly, Amir Zada, 35, a fruit and vegetable seller in the garrison city of Rawalpindi.

The UN said donors have already provided 38.2 million dollars while a further 90.9 million has been promised, but on the ground Islamic charities with suspected extremist links have been far more visible in the relief effort.

US military helicopters supporting relief and rescue operations have rescued more than 1,000 people, the White House said Monday.

In the northern Sindh city of Sukkur, fears were rising that flood waters would reach town despite reassurances from the authorities.

For the last three nights I have not have a good sleep as the water level in the river is constantly increasing. I do not know whether it is safe here or not, shopkeeper Allah Rakhio told AFP.

Survivors have lashed out at authorities for failing to come to their rescue, piling pressure on Pakistan's cash-strapped administration straining to contain Taliban violence and an economic crisis.

President Asif Ali Zardari courted massive criticism for not returning from Britain and France at a time of national disaster. On Monday, he stopped off in Syria for talks with President Bashar al-Assad.  AFP


----------



## GUNNER

*Pakistan floods: supercharged jet stream 'causing flooding'*

*A highly-charged jet stream is contributing to the worse floods Pakistan has seen in decades, meteorologists have said *

The jet stream, a massive ring of high speed winds, is moving quicker than usual over north western Pakistan, causing wet monsoon air to be sucked faster and higher into the atmosphere. 

The stream, which is normally too high to affect every day weather but does influence large scale weather patterns by shifting the atmosphere around, is "supercharging" the monsoon, leading to some of the heaviest rainfall in memory. 

Scientists say the hyperactive jet stream is also causing deadly landslides in China and the drought in Russia, which is leading to wildfires. 

The stream has split in two with one section heading north over Russia and the other going south over the Himalayas into Pakistan. In Russia the stream is inhaling some of the country's hottest temperatures on record and spreading them quickly, causing the fires. 

Experts say it is very unusual for the stream to head that far south.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Paladin said:


> Last night my family informed me that 13 trucks left Islamabad and Karachi packed full of aid supplies including food,water and NFI: Non Food Items. 7 have been earmarked and will be handed over to the Sindh response the remaining from Islamabad will be heading to the KP -


That's pretty decent for a private charity, but puny for a government effort.



> It will be a test for the entire nation.


Yes. And so far, with Pakistan's president on the Riviera, Pakistan's PM bawling for foreign aid, Pakistan's relief commissioner avoiding the media, Pakistan's wealthy and industry leaders quiet, and the army apparently yet to redeploy such heavy equipment as tractors and transporters, do you really think Pakistan will make the grade?


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> That's pretty decent for a private charity, but puny for a government effort.
> 
> Yes. And so far, with Pakistan's president on the Riviera, Pakistan's PM bawling for foreign aid, Pakistan's relief commissioner avoiding the media, Pakistan's wealthy and industry leaders quiet, and the army apparently yet to redeploy such heavy equipment as tractors and transporters, do you really think Pakistan will make the grade?



*Let time be the judge... *


----------



## GentlemanObserver




----------



## Solomon2

Paladin said:


> Let time be the judge...


In the meantime, why not make an effort? For example, those UK-produced blue kits posted a few pages back that contain supplies for ten, why not use your connections to find out if they can be produced in short order under license in Pakistan? If only the heaviest low-tech components can be made locally, it would still make sense to manufacture them in Pakistan and fly in only the high-tech items like aluminized blankets to add to the kits when they are assembled.


----------



## GentlemanObserver




----------



## GentlemanObserver

US Dispatches Elite DART team to Pakistan:
U.S. Dispatches Disaster Assistance Team (08/09/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan

---

BTW where the hell is the civilian rescue services of Pakistan. Where are our fancy rescue teams that are soo eager to come on tv?


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> In the meantime, why not make an effort? For example, those UK-produced blue kits posted a few pages back that contain supplies for ten, why not use your connections to find out if they can be produced in short order under license in Pakistan? If only the heaviest low-tech components can be made locally, it would still make sense to manufacture them in Pakistan and fly in only the high-tech items like aluminized blankets to add to the kits when they are assembled.



Already working on it ... But yeah agree with this post!


----------



## Patriot

Paladin said:


> US Dispatches Elite DART team to Pakistan:
> U.S. Dispatches Disaster Assistance Team (08/09/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan
> 
> ---
> 
> BTW where the hell is the civilian rescue services of Pakistan. Where are our fancy rescue teams that are soo eager to come on tv?


If it was a normal event then some Mullahs and many Pakistanis would allege that US have sent blackwater/CIA and US Marines and their cover is that they're rescue teams!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Paladin said:


> BTW where the hell is the civilian rescue services of Pakistan. Where are our fancy rescue teams that are soo eager to come on tv?


...When it came to the flood warnings, Mazari adds, *local politicians tried to play down the scale of the impending disaster.* "I don't know why politicians lie, but they did. If we had known how bad it was going to be, we could have evacuated people in time, but now we have women and children hanging in the trees, waiting for rescue." For the most part, local residents have been trying to help one another, volunteering money to buy boats and food. "The army only turned up on Sunday," he says. "As for the government, there's no sign of it." (Read a story about army power in Pakistan.)

Although its response has been limited, the Pakistan army at least has been visible. Television images prominently showed soldiers plunging into high waters to rescue the stranded, though critics said the footage was courtesy of camera crews dispatched there on helicopters that could have been used for further rescues. Some 30,000 soldiers are currently at work in the affected areas. In the country's major towns and cities, men in fatigues have set up makeshift tents to gather donations. In sharp contrast to Zardari's summer sojourn, Army General Ashfaq Kayani was the first of Pakistan's prominent leaders to hasten to see flood victims. He announced that every soldier in his force would donate a day's pay to flood relief  a gesture that shamed lawmakers who refused to do the same.

"*The reality is that the army really doesn't have to do very much to look good*," says Farzana Shaikh, a Pakistan expert at London's Royal Institute of International Affairs and the author of Making Sense of Pakistan. "When things go badly with the civilian government, people in Pakistan often fall back, sit around themselves and say, 'Well, at least the army's there. It knows what to do.' Even if this isn't the case, the public perception is that the army has risen to this challenge  a perception that has, of course, been helped by its friends in the media."

Read more: Army, Islamists Ride High in Submerged Pakistan - TIME


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> ...When it came to the flood warnings, Mazari adds, *local politicians tried to play down the scale of the impending disaster.* "I don't know why politicians lie, but they did. If we had known how bad it was going to be, we could have evacuated people in time, but now we have women and children hanging in the trees, waiting for rescue." For the most part, local residents have been trying to help one another, volunteering money to buy boats and food. "The army only turned up on Sunday," he says. "As for the government, there's no sign of it." (Read a story about army power in Pakistan.)
> 
> Although its response has been limited, the Pakistan army at least has been visible. Television images prominently showed soldiers plunging into high waters to rescue the stranded, though critics said the footage was courtesy of camera crews dispatched there on helicopters that could have been used for further rescues. Some 30,000 soldiers are currently at work in the affected areas. In the country's major towns and cities, men in fatigues have set up makeshift tents to gather donations. In sharp contrast to Zardari's summer sojourn, Army General Ashfaq Kayani was the first of Pakistan's prominent leaders to hasten to see flood victims. He announced that every soldier in his force would donate a day's pay to flood relief  a gesture that shamed lawmakers who refused to do the same.
> 
> "*The reality is that the army really doesn't have to do very much to look good*," says Farzana Shaikh, a Pakistan expert at London's Royal Institute of International Affairs and the author of Making Sense of Pakistan. "When things go badly with the civilian government, people in Pakistan often fall back, sit around themselves and say, 'Well, at least the army's there. It knows what to do.' Even if this isn't the case, the public perception is that the army has risen to this challenge  a perception that has, of course, been helped by its friends in the media."
> 
> Read more: Army, Islamists Ride High in Submerged Pakistan - TIME






> Although its response has been limited, the Pakistan army at least has been visible.



Says it all. Compare that to the civilian admin attitude of *"Look busy, do nothing".*

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

PAF continues relief efforts in flood-hit areas


----------



## Xeric

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Athar Abbas lauds armys active role in providing relief to flood affectees

*Athar Abbas lauds armys active role in providing relief to flood affectees*

ISLAMABAD, Aug 10 (APP): DG ISPR Maj. Gen Athar Abbas has said that more than seven thousands Pakistan army officers and jawans are actively working in relief operation and evacuation of stranded people to save places timely.According to a private news channel, he said that so far 175,000 people have been rescued by the Pak army from flood hit areas. Army has provided more than 9000 tons of food to the flood affected people in camps out of its ration supplies.

Besides Army has also provided 32,000 tons of MRE (Meal Ready to Eat) to the flood affected people.
He said, on the whole, more than 45 helicopters of army aviation and 12 other helicopters are taking part in the rescue operations. Fifteen field hospitals of army and more than one hundred mobile clinics are working in the flood hit areas.
Athar Abbas said army engineers are also taking care of barrages and headworks and to protect them they create breaches in embankments in collaboration with the civil administration. Army engineers are also reconstructing the broken bridges in Swat and other areas. Alternate passages are being constructed where flood waters have made way through the roads. Four pedestrian bridges at Madian, Kalam, Bahrain and Takhtaband have also been opened. Similarly bridge of Ali Masjid on the Torkham road has also been opened for the pedestrians.
Abbas explained that the Guddu, Sukkur and Kotri Barrages are being closely watched as there is fear of extra pressure on these barrages. In case the water flow exceeds bunds will have to be breached to divert water flow which will inundate several other villages.
Replying to a question he added that the flood monitoring center has been stablished under the supervision of DG Engineers at GHQ Rawalpindi where Army Chief is briefed about it daily. Similarly the corps headquarters at Rawalpindi, Multan, Gujranwala and Karachi are acting as flood monitoring centers. Helicopter bases have been established at Chaklala, Abbottabad and Tarbela for delivering aid to the affected areas.
We are focusing on the areas close to Karakuram Highway (KKH) and people stranded in these areas are being evacuated. The COAS also visited barrages and he was briefed on the measures being adopted to save them, he maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Supercharged jet stream contributing to floods  The Express Tribune

*Supercharged jet stream contributing to floods*






_Several areas of Sindh have been flooded and more are under threat as barrages reach their capacities. _

Meteorologists have said that a highly-charged jet stream is contributing to the worst floods Pakistan has seen in decades, reported telegraph.co.uk on Tuesday.

The jet stream, a massive ring of high speed winds, is moving quicker than usual over north western Pakistan, causing wet monsoon air to be sucked faster and higher into the atmosphere.

The stream, which is normally too high to affect everyday weather but does influence large scale weather patterns by shifting the atmosphere around, is supercharging the monsoon, leading to some of the heaviest rainfall ever, telegraph reported.

The stream has split in two with one section heading north over Russia and the other going south over the Himalayas into Pakistan.

Experts say it is very unusual for the stream to head that far south


----------



## Xeric

Army, Islamists Ride High in Submerged Pakistan - TIME

*In Flooded Pakistan, Islamists Ride High As Government Sinks*
By Omar Waraich / Islamabad

The floods are unrelenting. Nearly a month since heavy monsoon rains began to devastate remote regions of Pakistan, intensifying in force as they spread, the picture of the damage wrought only worsens.* Over the past week, the number of people thought to be affected by the disaster has soared to 13 million, according to an estimate provided by the Pakistani government to the U.N. If so, that is far larger than the number who required humanitarian assistance after the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake combined (though the death toll in Pakistan so far is much smaller than in each of those disasters). *Meanwhile, infrastructure damage will require billions of dollars for rebuilding that the country just doesn't have. *The crisis has dealt yet another blow to the Pakistani people's faith in their civilian government; it has enhanced the standing of its national army; and, most worrisome to the government, it may have given hard-line Islamists an opening they have long eyed.*

People in all four Pakistani provinces have lost their homes, their schools, hospitals, workplaces and the farmland that provides them with food. Clean drinking water is scarce. Not only are the rescue and relief efforts proving inadequate, there is little prospect of life in the worst-hit areas returning to normal anytime soon. (See what Pakistani flood victims carried away from the rising waters.)

Given the sheer ferocity of the floods, even the best-prepared government would have struggled to cope. Bad weather has made it impossible in many cases to mount relief efforts or transport relief goods. But the government has not helped itself with its inept bureaucracy and advice for the victims. Popular fury has settled on President Asif Ali Zardari, who has been criticized for abandoning his people to tour Europe. *As television channels carried images of waters washing away buildings and homes, Zardari was seen racing off on a private plane, sporting blue jeans and his trademark high-voltage smile.*  _As flood victims anxiously awaited the arrival of a rescue helicopter from the Pakistan military's limited fleet or the half-dozen Chinooks supplied by the U.S. military, Zardari was seen floating across northern France in a private helicopter to visit his family's château in Normandy._ And when he made a nationally televised speech, while addressing a gathering of party supporters in the British city of Birmingham, there was only a glancing reference made to the tragedy unfolding at home.

During the Birmingham speech, a protester who had managed to sneak into the hall hurled his two shoes at Zardari, missing by some distance. Zardari's supporters insist that his visit was necessary to secure aid for disaster relief. Opponents counter that such aid could have been appealed for from home and that even the $150 million that has been received, $35 million of which was donated by the U.S., is barely a fraction of the amount needed. (See pictures of the flooding in northwestern Pakistan.)

*One of Zardari's ministers was less fortunate. In a sign of the rage that has built up in recent days, crowds pelted the junior economic-affairs minister Hina Rabbani Khar's convoy with stones as it arrived in southern Punjab on Sunday, Aug. 8. It was the first time, enraged constituents said, that she had ventured there since the floods had hit. Had she arrived a week earlier, they said, they could have urged her to ask the civilian administration to fill a hole in a nearby embankment, possibly saving many homes and acres of agricultural land. *Punjab is Pakistan's breadbasket, and the agricultural sector is more than a quarter of the nation's economy and employs half the province's workforce. Now, more than 1.4 million acres (about 570,000 hectares), about 5.6% of the region's total, have been submerged. Critics say the flood damage could have been mitigated were it not for decades of bureaucratic negligence and petty corruption.

Shehryar Mazari's home and 200 acres (80 hectares) of cotton- and wheat-growing land in the Rajanpur district of southern Punjab, one of the worst-hit areas, are all underwater. "Everyone's lost everything," the farmer says. Only the Umarkot area of the district endured the deluge  because, he says, the local provincial lawmaker diverted the civilian administration to protect his own land. "The rest of the areas are now a part of the Indus River," says Mazari. *While the area is susceptible to flooding, the government has never built any embankments there. Attempts at building new ones met resistance from the local administration, which allegedly demanded hefty bribes. When it came to the flood warnings, Mazari adds, local politicians tried to play down the scale of the impending disaster.* "I don't know why politicians lie, but they did. If we had known how bad it was going to be, we could have evacuated people in time, but now we have women and children hanging in the trees, waiting for rescue." For the most part, local residents have been trying to help one another, volunteering money to buy boats and food. "The army only turned up on Sunday," he says. "As for the government, there's no sign of it." (Read a story about army power in Pakistan.)  

Although its response has been limited, the Pakistan army at least has been visible. Television images prominently showed soldiers plunging into high waters to rescue the stranded, though critics said the footage was courtesy of camera crews dispatched there on helicopters that could have been used for further rescues.  Some 30,000 soldiers are currently at work in the affected areas. In the country's major towns and cities, men in fatigues have set up makeshift tents to gather donations.* In sharp contrast to Zardari's summer sojourn, Army General Ashfaq Kayani was the first of Pakistan's prominent leaders to hasten to see flood victims. He announced that every soldier in his force would donate a day's pay to flood relief  a gesture that shamed lawmakers who refused to do the same.* (Comment on this story.)

*"The reality is that the army really doesn't have to do very much to look good," says Farzana Shaikh, a Pakistan expert at London's Royal Institute of International Affairs and the author of Making Sense of Pakistan. "When things go badly with the civilian government, people in Pakistan often fall back, sit around themselves and say, 'Well, at least the army's there. It knows what to do.' Even if this isn't the case, the public perception is that the army has risen to this challenge  a perception that has, of course, been helped by its friends in the media." The army's enhanced standing, says military analyst and retired lieutenant general Talat Masood, "will mean that it will occupy more political space and strengthen its dominance over political institutions."*

*Also standing to benefit from the disaster are Pakistan's hard-line Islamist groups, pushed to the sidelines by elections and weakened by military offensives. Unlike the civilian government and the army, which took days to marshal aid, Islamist groups boasted of efficient networks of volunteers. This is especially true in the volatile northwest, where the bulk of the devastation is taking place. The Falah-e-Insaniat Foundation, a charity and alleged front group for the banned Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT)  which was blamed for the 2008 Mumbai massacre  has for days been feeding tens of thousands of affected people. Drawing on a similar popularity achieved during the 2005 Kashmir earthquake, members of the group say they receive donations from the urban middle class of Punjab, who are turning increasingly to religious conservatism.*

Such aid will make it difficult for the government to crack down on the do-gooders, no matter how malevolent Islamabad alleges their motives to be. "The government now finds itself in an awkward position," says Shaikh. "If there is any pressure for it to move against these groups, it's going to find itself in much the same position as Gen. Musharraf, who during the Kashmir earthquake said, 'We need all the help we can get from whatever source.' Given the circumstances, for it to now act against groups who are seen to be doing a sterling job in terms of helping people will be absolutely suicidal."

Working alongside the LeT-affiliated charities are the social-welfare wings of the Jamaat-e-Islami, the hard-line Islamist political party. It and other Islamist parties have lately been polling poorly in elections, perceived as having been too close to former dictator Pervez Musharraf and too indulgent of the Pakistani Taliban in the northwest when they controlled the provincial government there. But observers warn that with the failures of the current civilian government, the Islamists could seize the opportunity to rebuild local support. More worrying, the devastation wrought by the disaster might give armed militants  chastened by a Pakistani army offensive last year  an opportunity to stage a comeback, seizing advantage of a government in crisis, an army overstretched and a local population enraged.


----------



## Solomon2

UN warns of Pakistan calamity 

THE humanitarian crisis of the Pakistan floods is now greater than the combined impact of three of the world's worst recent natural disasters.

They include the 2004 tsunami, the 2005 earthquake in Kashmir and this year's Haiti earthquake.

The dire assessment came as UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon appealed to international donors to aid the stricken nation.

About $US102 million ($112m) in international aid has been pledged so far, but only $US20m has been delivered, the Dawn newspaper reported.

About 1700 people have died and 14 million people have been hit by the floods, which were threatening yesterday to inundate two more major cities: Muzaffargarh in Punjab and Hyderabad in Sindh province, further south.

Thousands of people streamed out of Muzaffargarh, a city of 250,000 people, after the authorities issued warnings through mosque loudspeakers.

"There is chaos," police official Mohammed Amir told reporters.

*Officials watched nervously as water levels at two barrages along the Indus River threatened to exceed capacity and flood Hyderabad*, Sindh's second-largest city.

Rescuers in the flood-stricken Indian Himalayan district of Ladakh recovered more bodies yesterday, raising the death toll from flash floods to 165, as the Indian government continued to evacuate visitors from the worst-affected areas.

Three Australians were among 81 tourists evacuated by the Indian air force from the Zanskar Valley, which was hit by flash floods and mudslides, but six remain unaccounted for.

The Australian high commission in Delhi said a consular official was being sent to the region today to search for the six missing Australian tourists, among 200 people still unaccounted for.

In Pakistan, President Asif Ali Zardari returned from his much-criticised tour of Europe to visit some of the affected areas.

But his show of concern was too late for many flood victims, who have blamed him for the government's failure to respond adequately to the crisis.

The unpopular leader was jeered at events in Britain -- and was targeted by a shoe-throwing protester -- over his failure to return home for the crisis.

In one London newspaper, Mr Zardari's estranged niece, Fatima Bhutto, described the floods as "Zardari's Katrina" -- a reference to former US president George W. Bush's disastrous handling of Hurricane Katrina in 2005.

Officials in the US, which counts Pakistan as a key ally in its war to end the Taliban insurgency in Afghanistan, are increasingly concerned at the hostility towards Mr Zardari and his government's weak response to the floods.

As of yesterday, up to 600,000 people remained stranded in the northwestern Swat Valley, the centre of last year's battle between Taliban insurgents and the Pakistan military, as bad weather continued to hamper rescue flights. T*he greatest problem facing emergency workers is access to the worst-hit areas*, where ******** have washed away road networks and most bridges in the northwest, as well as more than 252,000 homes across the nation.

The flooding has caused extensive damage to Pakistan's power infrastructure, and has destroyed millions of hectares of crops in the country's breadbasket of Punjab -- a fact already cynically reflected in the skyrocketing price of foods and other essentials.

Maurizio Giuliano, a spokesman for the UN office for the

Co-ordination of Humanitarian Affairs, said the disaster was now affecting almost 14 million people across Pakistan -- "more than the world's three recent disasters combined".

More than three million people were affected by the 2005 Pakistan earthquake, another five million by the 2004 tsunami and three million by the Haiti earthquake in January.

The International Monetary Fund has warned that the floods would cause "major harm to the economy" and has called for international relief.

Pakistan was granted an emergency $US11.3 billion loan in November 2008 to avert a balance of payments crisis, and has since struggled to satisfy major loan conditions, including a demand that it raise taxes on an already impoverished population to finance government spending.


----------



## Solomon2

Pakistani Evacuates Flood Zone as 14 Million Uprooted 

Aug. 10 (Bloomberg) -- Pakistans most destructive flood in memory surged south toward Hyderabad, the biggest city in its path, as the government and aid agencies said they are unable to reach or help many of the 14 million uprooted so far.

Officials in Hyderabad, an industrial city of more than 1.6 million people, evacuated residents from low-lying areas as the Indus River threatened to breach the Kotri Barrage, about 8 kilometers (5 miles) northwest from the city center. About 1,600 people are known to have died in Pakistan, and hundreds more in India and Afghanistan, from the flooding caused by heavy monsoon rains, officials in the three countries say.

*God forbid that the dam should break because we have two to two-and-a-half million people in and around Hyderabad who are at risk,* said Aftab Ahmed Khatri, the city administrator. We are shifting people from the riverside to relief camps, he said in a telephone interview.

The flood has submerged an area as large as Lebanon, overwhelming relief efforts by the government and UN agencies. In Baluchistan province, *our stockpiles are nearly exhausted, and trucks hauling tents have been blocked for a week by flooded roads, the UN refugee agency, UNHCR, said in an e-mailed message. *In the northwest, the death toll may rise sharply as more bodies are discovered, Mujahid Khan of the Edhi rescue service said by phone from Peshawar, the regions main city.

*With more than 10,000 square kilometers (4,000 square miles) of Pakistan under water, the agency has delivered tents to communities that have no dry land on which to pitch them*, UNHCR said.

Worst Disaster

The flood is Pakistans worst natural disaster since the countrys creation 63 years ago, and has set back the nations development by many years, Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said yesterday. The United States and Islamic militant groups, both pushing for influence in the worlds sixth-most populous country, have sent teams to help homeless villagers in areas of the ethnic Pashtun northwest that for the past two years have been combat zones.

The Pakistani Taliban urged the government not to accept any foreign aid, Associated Press reported, citing spokesman Azam Tariq. The Taliban would themselves provide money if the government stopped accepting international help, the report said.

Pakistans Qadirpur gas field, 190 kilometers (118 miles) north of Hyderabad, was shut down after being submerged in floodwater, deepening Pakistans electricity deficit by 1,500 megawatts, Power Minister Raja Parvez Ashraf told reporters in Islamabad today.

Crops Damaged

Officials say the floods worst damage may be done at Hyderabad, Pakistans sixth-largest city, and the biggest population center directly on the 3,200-kilometer long Indus River. The city is home to textile mills and assembly plants for motorcycles and cars.

Along with Karachi, the port city and financial capital 175 kilometers to the southwest, Hyderabad has been repeatedly damaged by floods, in part because of poor urban drainage systems, according to a February report by the National Disaster Management Authority.

Still, the annual monsoon flooding has been relatively minor in the most recent years, said Khatri, the Hyderabad administrator, leading impoverished residents to build cheap mud-brick homes on the Indus flood-plain that officials are now evacuating. The Indus may risk breaching the Kotri Barrage today or tomorrow said a warning on the website of the Pakistan Meteorological Department.

Donor Pledges

Cotton, rice, sugarcane and maize crops have been damaged and fruit orchards have been washed away, putting at risk the governments farm output growth target of 3.8 percent for the year that started July 1.

The floods have destroyed 30 percent of the cotton crop, according to Khursheed Ahmed Khan Kanjo, president of the Pakistan Kissan Board, a farmers group. The government will miss its target of producing 14 million bales of cotton and may need to increase imports, he said.

Flooding also damaged 20 percent of the rice crop in Sindh, said Abdul Majeed Nizamani, president of the Sindh Abadgar Board. Half the red chilli and tomato plantations and 70 percent of the onion crop were also damaged.

The UN Childrens Fund is planning to deliver 4.2 million packets of oral rehydration salts and 2.1 million doses of zinc to children in Pakistan to prevent a potential outbreak of measles, the UN said. Donors have so far provided $38.2 million to the UN and its partners and pledged a further $90.9 million, the world body said.

Floods have left many areas beyond outside help or communication, knocking out cell phone towers and ripping away roads. Thousands are without electricity after grid stations and transformers collapsed, Pakistani television reported.

The floods first struck the western province of Baluchistan on July 22 before inundating the worst-hit Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province and then entering Punjab and Sindh.

To contact the reporter on this story: Khurrum Anis in Karachi at Kkhan14@bloomberg.net; Farhan Sharif in Karachi at fsharif2@bloomberg.net
Last Updated: August 10, 2010 11:14 EDT


----------



## Xeric

What's funny is that if you follow the news stream over this flood crisis, the most glaring side (which is obviously deliberate) of the news pieces and Op-eds is the 'concern' shown in them as regards to the (political) 'strengthening' and popularity of the Army, which infact juts out because of the govt's tardiness and nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Reports are suggesting that nearly half a million people are emigrating out of Muzaffargarh and the highway is jammed with traffic. 

This has become by far the biggest disaster ever in our history. The magnitude of the disaster isn't being realized by the public at large.

Mapping the floods has made me realize the magnitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

yep, no one is talking about floods like people were talking about earthquake.I guess it's because floods are not dramatic like earthquake and Pakistanis like dramatic stuff so they can create conspiracy theories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GentlemanObserver

sparklingway said:


> Reports are suggesting that nearly half a million people are emigrating out of Muzaffargarh and the highway is jammed with traffic.
> 
> This has become by far the biggest disaster ever in our history. The magnitude of the disaster isn't being realized by the public at large.
> 
> Mapping the floods has made me realize the magnitude.



Have a look at the maps here, they are eye watering to say the least!

ReliefWeb » Map » Updated Flood Waters in Charsadda and Nowshere Districts, Pakistan - Flood Analysis with RADARSAT-2 Satellite Data Recorded on 5 August 2010


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Patriot said:


> yep, no one is talking about floods like people were talking about earthquake.I guess it's because floods are not dramatic like earthquake and Pakistanis like dramatic stuff so they can create conspiracy theories.



Exactly, people need drama. We are too use to drama serials and action packed nonsense.


----------



## AbuSalam

Paladin said:


> Exactly, people need drama. We are too use to drama serials and action packed nonsense.



Instead of blaming and finding fault..pls think of something positive or at least PRAY !!!


----------



## GentlemanObserver

AbuSalam said:


> Instead of blaming and finding fault..pls think of something positive or at least PRAY !!!



We are thinking of *POSITIVE *Things, perhaps you should ASSUMING too much? Yes!

We are all here because we care about Pakistan and its people, just because we are not making a fan-fare of what or how we are contributing towards the effort does not mean we are sitting idle and making gossip. 

Who would know the Pakistani mindset better than a fellow Pakistani? Did you see how people reacted in 2005 compared to now? one would have thought Pakistan was at war, everyone was mobilised. 

It is a bit timid at the moment due to the recession, financial + socio/economic crisis and ramadam = increased prices etc... There is a lot on the minds of the average citizen. 

Do not confuse constraints as in-action or in-ability.


----------



## AbuSalam

Paladin said:


> We are thinking of *POSITIVE *
> 
> It is a bit timid at the moment due to the recession, financial + socio/economic crisis and ramadam = increased prices etc... There is a lot on the minds of the average citizen.



but will this compound matters Economic costs.....am afraid..here too..it rains heavily and we r in low lying area..TAKE CARE


----------



## GentlemanObserver

AbuSalam said:


> but will this compound matters Economic costs.....am afraid..here too..it rains heavily and we r in low lying area..TAKE CARE



Ofcourse it will compound matters but you are commenting without understanding the bigger problem:

Pakistani Government and its people have beeb supporting:

IDPs
Reeling from a very damaging recessions
Detrimental impact of the GWOT on the economy
Price hike's in tarrif's of fuel, energy and utility
Rise in cost of living
Rise in Taxes
Rise is cost of commodities
Now they have to help our brothers and sisters from this disaster
Ramadam is coming: I have explained what happens in Ramadan

You fail to consider donor fatigue... Which is a very serious problem.

Just saying "we are in low lying areas... take care" what does that solve, did you look at the wider problem in the country? Did you try to understand why many on this forum feel the way they do?


----------



## AbuSalam

Paladin said:


> Ofcourse it will compound matters but you are commenting without understanding the bigger problem:
> 
> Pakistani Government and its people have beeb supporting:
> 
> IDPs
> Reeling from a very damaging recessions
> Detrimental impact of the GWOT on the economy
> Price hike's in tarrif's of fuel, energy and utility
> Rise in cost of living
> Rise in Taxes
> Rise is cost of commodities
> Now they have to help our brothers and sisters from this disaster
> Ramadam is coming: I have explained what happens in Ramadan
> 
> You fail to consider donor fatigue... Which is a very serious problem.
> 
> Just saying "we are in low lying areas... take care" what does that solve, did you look at the wider problem in the country? Did you try to understand why many on this forum feel the way they do?


but our local govt is more efficient...it happened 2 yrs ago when a small DAM when its shutters has to be opened when its capacity was reached and the resulting flood flood and the Govt swung into action with no casualties reported..


----------



## GentlemanObserver

AbuSalam said:


> but our local govt is more efficient...it happened 2 yrs ago when a small DAM when its shutters has to be opened when its capacity was reached and the resulting flood flood and the Govt swung into action with no casualties reported..



Dude you are comparing a Country wide disaster or a localised event? Do you understand the scale of the devestation within the country? Have you been reading the papers?

This is not one town, village, city, district, this is three bloody provinces.. Let me put it into perspective for you:







> This map shows the Indus River and the areas worst affected by the flooding. The floods spread to southern Sindh province after roaring down from the northwest and through the central agricultural heartland of Punjab, along a path at least 1,000 km (620 miles) long.



This is not *one town,* this is *THREE PROVINCES*. Get it?

So unless your trolling, by quoting something a meaningless as a localised event and how "your" local government dealt with it is like comparing the *Baluchistan Earthquake* to *Haiti*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbuSalam

Paladin said:


> Dude you are comparing a Country wide disaster or a localised event? Do you understand the scale of the devestation within the country? Have you been reading the papers?
> 
> This is not one town, village, city, district, this is three bloody provinces.. Let me put it into perspective for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not *one town,* this is *THREE PROVINCES*. Get it?
> 
> So unless your trolling, by quoting something a meaningless as a localised event and how "your" local government dealt with it is like comparing the *Baluchistan Earthquake* to *Haiti*...



an earthquake happens in few minutes..but floods take hours to devastate..


----------



## GentlemanObserver

AbuSalam said:


> an earthquake happens in few minutes..but floods take hours to devastate..



 ( That was so dumb im going to use that as a Quote)



> .but floods take hours to devastate



I suggest you educate yourself first by reading this:
Flooding

This is an un-precedented event, if your not able to comprehend that then I'm afraid we have nothing further to talk about.


----------



## razgriz19

*US announces 20 million dollars more in aid for Pakistan*

WASHINGTON &#8212; The United States announced Tuesday it is increasing its aid to flood-hit Pakistan by another 20 million dollars, bringing the total to 55 million dollars.

Mark Ward, acting director of the US Office of Foreign Disaster Assistance, also told reporters that still more aid could be announced as the full scope of the disaster becomes clearer as the weather improves.

"We're announcing an additional 20 million dollars in humanitarian assistance from the United States for the flood-affected citizens of Pakistan," Ward told reporters.

"What we're going to be doing with this additional money is, just as the flood is moving south, we are going to move south," he said.

He said US agencies are distributing the aid via international humanitarian groups as well as Pakistani non-government organizations (NGOs) which are vetted to ensure they are not linked to extremist Islamist groups.

"We're also going to be using Pakistani NGOs that have particular access to parts of the country where we have not been active before," Ward said.

US funds have already been used to help the UN High Commissioner for Refugees provide tents, clothing, food, clean drinking water and medicine to people displaced by floods.

Daniel Feldman, a senior State Department official working on Afghanistan and Pakistan, meanwhile dismissed reports of extremist groups providing aid to needy Pakistanis as "quite overblown."

Referring to US efforts to win public support in a country where anti-American feelings run high, Ward said the US government tries to "brand as much as possible" the aid that it delivers.

"In this crisis, in the face of this disaster, we very much want the Pakistani people to know that the people of the United States are behind them, are helping," Ward said.

For example, US helicopters and other military assets delivering aid "show the flag," while plastic sheeting sent by the US Agency for International Development is stamped with "from the American people," Ward said.

"We do, however, consider exceptions to the branding where it could have an impact on the safety of our aid workers in the field," Ward said.

"And from time to time in Pakistan we take that into account and we waive the branding requirement," he added.

Concerned about anti-American sentiment, the Obama administration is trying to engage more fully with Pakistan, which has long seen Washington as interested only in securing its military cooperation in fighting terrorism.

Last week, US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton vowed that Washington will help Pakistan, a top ally in the fight against Islamist militants, cope with its flood disaster "in the days and weeks ahead."

The floods have swamped the Swat Valley, a stronghold of the Taliban and its Al-Qaeda allies. Pakistan launched a major offensive in Swat last year to clear it of Taliban and restore government control.

AFP: US announces 20 million dollars more in aid for Pakistan


----------



## Solomon2

razgriz19, may I ask how you or your family are contributing to flood relief? Will you take refugees into your home? Do think it is possible that you and your family may eventually have to evacuate yourselves?


----------



## skybolt

*
U.S. Army and Pakistani soldiers sit on the cargo bay ramp of a CH-47 heavy-lift helicopter while flying over a flooded area in the Swat Valley on Tuesday, Aug. 10. The United States sent four Chinooks and two Blackhawks to Pakistan and as of Tuesday, delivered 211,000 pounds of supplies and rescued 2,305 people.*


----------



## skybolt

*In this image released on Aug. 6, severe flooding continues in northwest Pakistan.*


----------



## mshoaib61

*AID FROM UK*











---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## fawwaxs

*Muzaffargarh town gives a haunted look*

MUZAFFARGARH: Troops and irrigation officials are trying hard to save Muzaffargarh town by plugging breaches in the Tulhairy branch canal, but the situation will remain critical till Thursday, District Coordination Officer (DCO) Farasat Iqbal said on Tuesday.

An irrigation official said a fresh flood of 750,000 cusecs in the Indus was likely to hit the already inundated areas of Kot Addu, Sanawan, Gurmani and Qasba Gujrat.

Almost the entire Kot Addu tehsil is under water.

Muzaffargarh looks like a haunted town as most of its inhabitants have migrated. The district administration had ordered evacuation of the town on Monday morning, forcing about 750,000 residents, including over 300,000 displaced people, to leave because of looming floods in the Chenab and breaches in the canal.

The flow of the Chenab is still increasing. The DCO said all dykes protecting the town were being monitored.

Evacuation of the locals and those coming from villages flooded earlier continued.

All shops, restaurants and relief camps were shut and the people left there are awaiting transport and facing an extreme shortage of food.

Shaukat Ali of Budh, who was heading towards Multan on a motorcycle with his family, said petrol was not available and his children were hungry because they did not have any food and milk.

Most of the localities, including the Faisal Stadium, Mohallah Sheikhupura and Railway Phatak, were empty except for a few people sitting outside their homes.

Tahir Shah of Railway Phatak said his family was in Multan and he was guarding his house. He said most of the families had left one or two people to guard their areas.

FLOODS:



A high flood in the Chenab has inundated more parts of Muradabad, Loharwala, Jatoi and Alipur.

Water from a breach in the Muzaffargarh canal near Nusratwala is heading towards Shah Jamal and Muzaffargarh town. It is 8km away from the Muzaffargarh thermal power plant.

Officials said the plant was safe because there was a 5km desert range between it and Adda Lakhi on the Mahmood Kot road.

There are six breaches in the Muzaffargarh canal and about the same number in the Taunsa-Punjnad canal that have submerged the Kot Addu and Muzaffargarh tehsils for the past seven days.

Traffic between Muzaffargarh and Dera Ghazi Khan is suspended because of five to six feet deep water on the road.

Patients are facing immense difficulties because of the closure of the district headquarters hospital for the past three days. Doctors and paramedics have left the hospital for safe places.

The administration has sent all the 45 nurses of the hospital to the cardiology institute in Multan.

MIANWALI:



Floodwater has again entered Purana Mari, Kalabagh and the kutcha area spread on both sides of the Indus from the Jinnah barrage to the Chashma barrage. People are again moving towards safe places.


----------



## mshoaib61

Got this article from Friend


Dear Mr. President, It's quite pathetic and sad that I'm forced to call you that, because the vast majority of this nation as well as myself don't regard you as a President let alone a sane human being fit to live in this world. How you got to where you are now was the... most disgusting display of corruption and heartlessness I have ever seen in my entire life, and I thought rigging polls were bad enough; you killed your own wife! Was that the only way you could have taken over Pakistan? By emotionally blackmailing people to voting for you and your corrupt party? I*t's hilarious to see you trying to compare yourself to the likes of Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto or even Muhammad Ali Jinnah*. You are in no way, shape or form even in the same universe as those people. As stuck up as Bhutto was, he did a lot for this nation and the youth responded to him. When he spoke of development and progress, they listened to him. When you speak, nobody gives a damn. Why? Because you're not really our President, you're just another guy who's filling up his Swiss Bank Account. Mister Ten Percent eh? More like Mister One Hundred Percent now. You promised us democracy, you failed. You promised us a stable economy, you failed. You promised us peace and security, you failed. You promised us a new age in politics, you failed. You promised to eradicate power outages, you failed. What good have you brought this nation? What Gunnah did the people of Pakistan commit to have you as the leader of this nation? Instead of doing what you promised, you have allowed American intelligence agencies to wreek havoc in Khyber Pakthunkhwa and now the rest of Pakistan sadly. And for what? So you can fill up your Swiss Bank Account with American dollars. How do you sleep every night? How do you sleep knowing that God is watching your every move? Do you have any shame? Don't you fear that one day what you have done you will be accountable for? I doesn't seem like it.* I'm not criticizing you simply for the sake of it or because I belong to a rival party. Infact, all political parties in Pakistan are run by crooks and thieves be it Nawaz Sharif or *Altaf Hussain. You all deserve to die...and die horrible deaths might I add.* What I'm writing here is not only the sentiments of one person, but of an entire natio*n. Trust me on this one, you will pay for what you've done to Pakistan and if not in this life than in the next one surely. If you truly love Pakistan, which I honestly doubt you do, step down and admit to what you've done and what you are doing right now. But we all know it won't happen. You are not of that caliber as people like Quaid-e-Azam, Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan, Allama Iqbal, Abdul Sattar Edhi and countless others who have earned there way into the hearts of everyone in Pakistan. If you have no intention to change and help Pakistan and the people of this great country, then people like you belong in prison. They should rot there until they die, so then they can burn in hell for eternity after that, because that's where you're going - Hell. I'd start packing some ice if I were you. Do humanity a favour. Step down and get lost. Thank You, From The People of Pakistan P.S: Take you retarded EMO son Bilawal Zardari with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*At least 40 killed in GB rains, landslides*

Wednesday, 11 Aug, 2010

DIAMER: Severe rains, lightning and land sliding in the Diamer district of Gilgit-Baltistan on Wednesday killed at least 40 people, including four women and 29 children.

According to sources, rains along with lighting destroyed hundreds of houses in the Gaisbala and Doga villages of the district.

Several bodies were pulled out from the debris as the local administration was busy in rescue operations, trying to search and save other affected victims.

Experts said the Diamer incident took place due to the cloud burst.

Meanwhile, Shahrah-i-Karakoram, which was still closed due to floods and land sliding for the past 12 days, had caused severe shortages of food items in the Gilgit-Baltistan areas.DawnNews

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | At least 40 killed in GB rains, landslides

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Spell of torrential rain ends in the country*

By Intikhab Hanif 
Wednesday, 11 Aug, 2010

LAHORE: The Flood Forecasting Division (FFD) has announced cessation of torrential rains which triggered a second wave of flood in the Indus. 

The second wave was of less magnitude than the first which was passing through the Sukkur barrage on Tuesday, causing widespread damage to property and human misery in Sindh. 

The second flood is likely to cause more human misery and destruction to property and crops on its way to the Arabian Sea because it would spill over to the areas already affected by the first wave. 

FFD chief Hazrat Mir said that the monsoon low pressure had merged into the seasonal low over Balochistan and the strong westerly wave which was accentuating the monsoon low had moved over to China. The monsoon current from the Arabian Sea has also weakened. 

There will be a break in the rain in the next three days. However, there could be scattered or isolated rain because of some extra moisture in the air in some parts of the country, Mr Mir told Dawn. He said 780,000 cusecs of Indus water passed through Chashma on Tuesday. It may rise to 820,000 in 24 hours and pass through Taunsa on Aug 11 to 13. He said the flood water was likely to rise to 850,000 to 950,000 cusecs at Guddu because of addition of water from the Chenab river at Mithonkot around Aug 14 or 15. 

The Indus River has not witnessed in its known history two such mighty flood peaks which developed mainly because of rain in its catchments. The situation is very dangerous, Mr Mir said. 

Meanwhile, the river Kabul at Nowshera was in very high flood on Tuesday. The Chenab was in medium flood at Pannad and in low flood at other places. 

The FFD reported that over 24 hours till Tuesday evening, Zhob received 35mm of rain, Parachinar 20mm, Rawalakot 12mm, Hunza 10mm, Astore, Dir and Lahore (airport) 9mm, Bahawalpur and Garhi Dupatta 8mm, Drosh 6mm, Rahimyar Khan and Kotli 5mm, Padidan, Jhang, Noorpur Thal 4mm, Khanpur 3mm, Chillas and Skardu 2mm and Murree, Kakul and Gilgit 1mm. 

DAWN.COM | Front Page | Spell of torrential rain ends in the country


----------



## fawwaxs

Floods in Pakistan - Situation report

* A new alert for acute watery diarrhoea (AWD) was reported from district Nowshera in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province (KPK) on 7 August.
* The number of acute diarrhoea (AD) cases in KPK has reached 13 903. In the other provinces, the numbers of AD cases reported are: Punjab (5 635), Baluchistan (1039) and Sindh (5174).
* Surveillance teams are monitoring the AWD situation in the village of Pirbaba in Buner. The Health Cluster is carrying out health and hygiene promotion activities, and a health team is visiting the village regularly.
* Through active surveillance, 20 cases of diarrhoea with mild dehydration were detected in Chandan Gari in KPK.
* An alert for suspected AWD was reported from basic health unit (BHU) in Amankot, tehsil Pabbi in district Nowshera.
* From 29 July to 7 August, 35 snake bites were reported from the districts of Naseerabad and Jaffarabad in Baluchistan province.
* In the flood-affected districts of Punjab, 519 mobile teams and 363 static health facilities are providing health care services to affected communities.
* A high number of diarrhoea cases were reported from Tando Muhammad Khan in Sindh province. The surveillance team that investigated found the cases were reported from different locations. The Department of Health has reinforced health education through lady health workers.
* After initial health assessment, the Health Cluster adjusted its fund requirements to more than US$56.2 million for the initial phase of the emergency response. Rapid health assessments of flood affected areas show increased morbidity of communicable diseases.


----------



## mohan goyal

india should block the water of all the rivers heading towards pakistan....to subue the flood


----------



## AbuSalam

mshoaib61 said:


> Got this article from Friend
> 
> 
> Dear It's quite pathetic and sad that I'm forced to call you that, because the vast majority of this nation as well as myself don't regard you as a President let alone a sane human being fit to live in this world



Politicians are soo thick skinned..


----------



## GUNNER

*Pakistan floods shows threat from warmer world:scientists*

** Record rains, floods point to future risk to Pakistan

* More intense floods could further strain govt resources

* Experts point to need to adapt crop management*



*By David Fogarty and Augustine Anthony*

SINGAPORE/ISLAMABAD, Aug 10 (Reuters) - Floods that have devastated Pakistan could be a sign of the future as climate change brings greater extremes of weather to the region.

While climate scientists say single flooding events can't be directly blamed on global warming, more intense droughts and floods could be in the forecast for the future.

And for Pakistan's 160 million people, many already facing regular droughts and floods, that could cost more lives and threaten cotton, wheat and rice crops and infrastructure.

It could also add to the security challenges in what is already one of the world's poorest and volatile nations that is battling Islamic militancy. The government has been heavily criticised over its poor response to the crisis.

Scientists say Pakistan could also suffer in the long-term from declining amounts of meltwater from glaciers feeding the Indus River, which is nation's life-blood.

For the current floods, rainfall of about 400 millimetres (16 inches) in mountainous areas in the far north of Pakistan and adjoining parts of Afghanistan between July 28 and 29 triggered a torrent of water down the Indus and Kabul Rivers. 

"That was a record," said Qamar-uz-Zaman Chaudhry, director-general of the Pakistan Meteorological Department.

"The only explanation can be the link to climate change. Because that area very rarely receives monsoon rains," he told Reuters, pointing to the risk of the monsoon belt shifting as well as changes in the intensity of the monsoon.

*LIMITS*

He said the current floods could also be blamed to some degree on deforestation and more people living in flood-prone areas as the population keeps growing.

Pakistan has lost vast areas of forest over the past few decades, while overgrazing often strips degraded land of whatever plant cover is left. The government has set a target to boost forest cover from 5.2 percent to 6 percent by 2014.

Climate scientists say it is much easier to link climate change and heatwaves such as the one that has triggered wildfires and wiped out wheat crops in Russia. 

"Floods are harder to pin down," said leading Australian climate scientist Neville Nicholls.

"We expect changes in precipitation but the science to actually to attribute those to global warming hasn't been done yet," Nicholls, of Monash University in Melbourne, said.

He also pointed to the global climate moving from an El Nino to a La Nina, a natural swing in sea surface temperatures in the Pacific Ocean that can trigger drought in Australia and Southeast Asia and then floods, as well affecting South Asia monsoon.

"In parts of the world, that sequence does lead to really quite strange, anomalous rainfall," he said.

Indian experts point to evidence of rising temperatures in the Himalayas and more intense rainfall events.

"No one can say for sure that this is all related to climate change, but yes there is circumstantial evidence that over (the last) 20 years very heavy rainfall events have drastically increased," Bishwajit Mukhopadhyay, deputy director-general of meteorology at the India Meteorological Department, told Reuters.

Scientists say nations will need to start adapting to climate change impacts such as more intensive droughts and floods but poorer nations with limited cash face the toughest challenge.

Pakistan, like any flood-prone country, needed early warning systems, better storage of drinking water, even to move people from vulnerable areas, said Andrew Ash, who leads a climate adaption programme for Australia's state-funded research body the CSIRO.

"There are definite limits to adaptation. We often talk about adaptation as if we can adapt our way out of trouble," he told Reuters. "But these sorts of events highlight that we can't adapt our way out of all the impacts of climate change."

Pakistani food expert Abid Suleri, executive director of the Sustainable Development Policy Institute, said the country would need to work on seed varieties to adapt to climate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

ya Kuda Madad!!!


----------



## Arsalan

God please help us and give me power to serve these innocent creature you have created!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbuSalam

mohan goyal said:


> india should block the water of all the rivers heading towards pakistan....to subue the flood



blocking water will make the DAMS to hold more water than the installed capacity,even threatening bursting the DAM..let the experts on both side decide..


----------



## GentlemanObserver

arsalanaslam123 said:


> God please help us and give me power to serve these innocent creature you have created!!



Ameen. May god grant us all strength and taufeeq to help those in need. Inshallah.


----------



## mohan goyal

AbuSalam said:


> blocking water will make the DAMS to hold more water than the installed capacity,even threatening bursting the DAM..let the experts on both side decide..


i mean so say that to block that much of water which can hold by the dams...


----------



## fawwaxs

*Parts of Sindh, Punjab on alert as fresh flood warning issued *

SUKKUR: Pakistan issued fresh flood warnings on Wednesday, putting parts of Punjab and Sindh on alert and calling on foreign donors to step up to contain the country's worst humanitarian disaster.

The United Nations was to launch an international appeal in New York, calling for hundreds of millions of dollars to provide urgent assistance to six million people it says now depend on aid for survival.

Pakistan's government has admitted being unable to cope with the scale of the crisis and an outpouring of rage from survivors and the political opposition is compounding pressure on President Asif Ali Zardari.

Religious charities have plugged some of the vacuum.

The meteorological service warned of floods in Hyderabad district, which could spread devastation further south in Sindh province, and issued a &#8220;significant&#8221; flood forecast for Kalabagh and Chashma in Punjab.

Local governments in both provinces, considered the breadbasket of Pakistan, also issued warnings about more flooding in the days ahead, although the chief minister in Sindh acknowledged that the immediate danger had passed.

Punjab officials said more than 90 per cent of the town of Kot Addu had emptied and that flooding had cut electricity and gas production, shutting down thousands of factories.

The chief minister of Sindh, Syed Qaim Ali Shah, told a small group of reporters that up to 3.5 million people could be affected in the province, although loss of life had been negligible.

&#8220;Up to 40 kilometres of Indus Highway is inundated and has been closed. The initial rough estimates show that losses of 35 billion rupees, excluding crops, have been suffered by Sindh,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;I think the actual losses will be much higher. We feel that without substantial foreign assistance it will be difficult for Sindh and rest of the country to redevelop and rehabilitate its people.&#8221;

&#8220;What we need is substantial foreign aid and not peanuts. The aid being pledged so far is peanuts and not enough to meet the enormous challenge ahead.

&#8220;The immediate danger is almost over, but we are concerned about the next possible big wave of flooding as predicted by the Met department.

&#8220;If it is progressive flow it should be fine, but if it comes at once then it will be a trouble.&#8221;

Pakistan says 14 million people are facing direct or indirect harm, while the United Nations has warned that children are among the most vulnerable victims, with diarrhoea the biggest health threat and measles a serious concern.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Actually there's no solution, Indian northern states also badly hit by floods. Bhakhra-Nangal Dam is on RED ALERT.



mohan goyal said:


> india should block the water of all the rivers heading towards pakistan....to subue the flood


----------



## Devil Soul

As per news Fed Minister Khurshed Ahmed Shah is taken by PAK Army to Shukur Circuit House for obstructing the demolition of dam, Army Jawans under the order were preparing to demolish the dam to protect the big cities when Khurshad along with his supporters tried to stop them just to protect his and his relatives properties/land, all this turned ugly when local people started having heated arguments with Fed. Minister, Army Jawans intervened and took him with them. Furthermore he was told not to leave the circuit house till this matter is resolved.


----------



## Hutchroy

mohan goyal said:


> india should block the water of all the rivers heading towards pakistan....to subue the flood



The Dams in India constructed on the Pakistani share i.e. Western Rivers *are all of the "Run of the Mill" type and are not storage Dams.*

As such if water is stored in these dams it will very quickly exceed the Dam Capacity and Flood the Indian Areas and possibly the Dam might even collapse.

Maybe for India's Future Dam construction Pakistan will agree for them to be storage dams in which case Pakistan can be saved from future floods.

I don't think that Pakistan will allow India to build storage dams on the Western Rivers and if built will have to be paid for by Pakistan as there is no reason for India to build storage dams on Indian Soil from Indian Resources and the same Dams to be used only for Pakistan's Purposes.

You will also appreciate that construction of Dams especially Storage Dams cause a lot of "Relocation" problems and I don't see any reason why India should have to uproot its own people to build storage dams only for Pakistani Purposes.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Australian planes to deliver aid in Pakistan floods *

The C-17 Globemaster aircraft, which will deliver emergency supplies, are in addition to the 10 million dollars (9.04 million US) in aid Australia had already committed, she said.

Many Australians are deeply concerned by the worsening humanitarian crisis as the rains continue, Gillard said in a statement.

The floods have left six million people dependent on humanitarian help for their survival, according to the United Nations, which has estimated that 1,600 people have died as a result of the rains.

Gillard said the unfolding disaster in Pakistan required a global response and Australia was committed to helping the country recover and rebuild.

As Pakistan's needs become clearer, Australia will consider what further assistance to provide, the prime minister said.  AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Hundreds marooned in Balochistan due to flooding*

QUETTA: Hundreds of people, women and children among them, were marooned in Bala Nari area of Bolan district after Nari River burst its banks at several points because of flooding triggered by torrential rains in Harnai and Ziarat areas on Tuesday.

People of the area have called for immediate rescue efforts by the army to save families in Ari town as floodwater was rising rapidly, posing a serious threat to other villages in the next 24 hours. The people have taken refuge at rooftops of their houses and waiting for their rescue.

Loralai, Harnai, Ziarat and some other areas received rainfall on Monday night and flooding in different areas left six people dead.

&#8220;We have received information about six more deaths in Balochistan,&#8221; Hasan Baloch, head of Provincial Disaster Management Authority, told Dawn, adding that there were reports of devastation in Nasirabad, Jaffarabad, Bolan, Harnai, Ziarat, Loralai and Kohlu districts. The swollen Nari River burst its banks at several points, submerging several villages of Ari town and Bala Nari area.

&#8220;Around 500 to 600 people have been marooned in a village in Ari town,&#8221; sources said, adding that the flood water was fast moving towards other villages of Bala Nari area.

ARMY&#8217;S RESCUE EFFORTS:



The army continued its rescue operation in flood-affected areas of Sobatpur and Adampur in eastern-Jaffarabad. The Chief of the Army Staff, Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, visited flood-hit areas of Sobatpur on Tuesday.

Army personnel and officials of the local administration briefed him about the plight of flood-hit people.

Sources said that personnel of the Frontier Corps were also helping the local administration in relief and rescue operation in Nasirabad, Jaffarabad, Sibi and Bolan districts.

Provincial ministers Sardar Aslam Bizenjo, Babu Amin Umrani, MNA Mir Changez Jamali and MPA Nasir Jamali visited Nasirabad and Jaffarabad districts.

Meanwhile, thousands of flood-hit people have entered Balochistan from Sindh.

Sources said that a number of families had taken refuge at Dera Allahyar bypass and on the banks of Pat Feeder and other small canals. A large number of trucks, tractor trolleys and other vehicles were seen moving towards Sibi and Quetta.

The families coming from Sindh have yet to get food and other aid from the administration, but local people were providing them with food and other help.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Recommendations for flood relief *

Based on a road trek of flood-hit areas across Punjab, Sindh, and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and on a fundraising trip to New York and Houston financed by the Pakistan League of America, I have some recommendations for the government. Even though the last set of recommendations sent to the prime minister were not acted upon, I am still suggesting some more in the hope that this time he will
take heed:

1. To expect people to evacuate on their own is not going to work. The government needs to take charge. Affectees are not listening to government evacuation instructions because of bad conditions in the relief camps. The aid that will come in should be used to improve these relief camps. 2) Communication strategy has to be improved for damage assessment to be credible. SOS help lines need to be manned round-the-clock. The media, district governments, parliamentarians and civil society all need to be diverted to these hotlines so responses can be better executed. Once the damage assessment data is credible and better coordinated, international funds will be better spent. A sound information gathering system is a prerequisite to disaster management. It is chaotic right now. 3) Law and order is a disaster. Police and Rangers need to be posted in the kachcha areas of Sindh since they are infested with dacoits. Those who are robbing or selling relief goods during transportation need to be dealt with a heavy hand.

4) There is very little coordination between the government and international NGOs despite announcements of coordination committees. Pakistani Americans will donate if given personal guarantees. However, they would rather not give to the government directly because they fear their donations will be siphoned off. This is also the case with international NGOs who are insisting on direct interventions and keeping away from government distribution mechanisms. Thus an immediate transparent means of auditing of funds as they are being spent, with an online database of where they are being spent, needs to be put in place. Only then will international donations increase. 5) Distribution of international aid across all provinces needs to be equitable as per damage and not as per political preferences which is being currently alleged by many quarters. The focus of the media on various areas should be according to devastation. Right now far flung areas are being ignored.

6) Food shortages which we had predicted are now accelerating. What is urgently required is an agriculture damage assessment and a plan to manage the shortages without putting the poor under more food stress. Price control committees, especially prior to Ramazan, need to be made effective. The government cannot leave hoarders to take full advantage of this crisis. 7) Infrastructural damage assessment will be key to better management in the future. It must not be delayed. International assistance over and above relief can be started. If this process is delayed, the cost of the first phase will be extended since people will continue living in inhumane conditions in non-existent camps and will not be able to return to rehabilitated homes. We should have better rehabilitation and relief systems based on our earthquake system. It doesnt seem like we have learnt anything from 2005 and institutions built then seem ineffective. Also, funds spent on bunds have not been properly utilised and they will need to be audited to check for corruption.

In the midst of all this, the attack on media freedom is insane. So is flood politics. Better coordination between the government and the opposition is required to be able to respond smoothly. That is far from the case right now. A special parliamentary committee needs to oversee these efforts to be able to play an effective monitoring role. MNAs should stay in their constituencies, coordinating information gathering, relief and rehabilitation.

We are facing a grave crisis and we need to organise ourselves.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 11th, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

*Australian PM Announces Aid*

*PAKISTAN FLOODING* 

I want to express the support of the Australian people for the people of Pakistan in the face of the terrible floods they are enduring. Many Australians are deeply concerned by the worsening humanitarian crisis as the rains continue. Entire communities are clearly in distress and struggling to cope with the level of damage and destruction. 

Australia is continuing to provide assistance to Pakistan. *In addition to the $10 million assistance package already announced, we will send two Royal Australian Air Force C-17 Globemaster aircraft this week to deliver emergency supplies to the region. *

*The two aircraft will carry relief supplies to the people of Pakistan including tents, tarpaulins and plastic sheeting, and water purification equipment to provide immediate assistance to more than 10,000 families. They will also carry other essentials such as generators, birthing kits and water containers*. 

The $10 million assistance package has been directed to the people of Pakistan through the United Nations managed Pakistan Emergency Response Fund, the World Food Programme, the Red Cross Movement and Australian non-government organisations including ActionAID, Care Australia, Oxfam Australia, Save the Children and World Vision. 

The unfolding disaster in Pakistan requires a global response. The Pakistan National Disaster Management Authority has estimated that 12 million people are affected by the floods and that this number could rise to 15 million. 

Along with our emergency response, Australia is committed to helping Pakistan with recovery and rebuilding. We will continue to coordinate with the Pakistan Government, other donors, the multilateral development banks and key UN partners in assessing the situation and future needs. As Pakistans needs become clearer, Australia will consider what further assistance to provide. 

The Minister for Defence, Senator Faulkner, has sought and received the agreement of his Opposition counterpart Senator Johnston on the commitment of Australian Defence Force assets to the relief efforts in Pakistan. 

SYDNEY 

11 AUGUST 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

*Why are we less generous towards Pakistan than we were to Haiti?* 

*By David Hughes* 

Sir Nick Young, chairman of the British Red Cross, was the soul of discretion on the Today programme this morning when discussing the Disaster Emergency Committees fund-raising for the Pakistan flood disaster. Pressed repeatedly on whether the public was proving less generous over this disaster than it has been in the past, he refused to rise to the bait and insisted that the public response was immensely generous.

In fact, the figures tell a very different story. *The DEC has raised £7 million for Pakistan in the first week of the appeal. That is an impressive figure  until you compare the donations made after the Haiti earthquake early this year. In the first week, the British public raised £42 million, precisely seven times as much*. Why the discrepancy? The scale of the destruction and the death toll in Haiti were both immense while in Pakistan the death toll has been far, far lower. Yet the UN has classified it as the biggest natural disaster ever recorded in terms of the number of people affected. AP carried this report on Monday:

_The number of people suffering from the massive floods in Pakistan exceeds 13 million  more than the combined total of the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake, the United Nations said Monday. The death toll in each of those three disasters was much higher than the 1,500 people killed so far in the floods that first hit Pakistan two weeks ago. But the U.N. estimates that 13.8 million people have been affected  over 2 million more than the other disasters combined_.

There can be no doubting the biblical scale of the disaster  so why the relative reluctance to give? *Theres no doubt that a big part of the problem was the shockingly crass behaviour of Pakistans president Asif Ali Zardari who was swanning around Europe while his country was struggling with its biggest ever crisis. If he couldnt be bothered to do anything, then why should we? But I suspect it runs deeper than Zardaris spectacular stupidity. The image of Pakistan in this country has never been lower. The 7/7 bomb attacks of 2005 and the foiling of numerous subsequent plots has inextricably linked Pakistan with terrrorism. Could this have led people to turn a deaf ear to appeals for help*?


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

"Why are we less generous towards Pakistan than we were to Haiti?"

Good point..


----------



## Ahmad

Scale of disaster is so huge, but response to help the victims around the world has been slow so far.


----------



## Solomon2

fawwaxs said:


> 6) Food shortages which we had predicted are now accelerating. What is urgently required is an agriculture damage assessment and a plan to manage the shortages without putting the poor under more food stress. Price control committees, especially prior to Ramazan, need to be made effective. The government cannot leave hoarders to take full advantage of this crisis.


As near as I can tell from studying history, attempts at food price controls in S. Asia often end badly; people starve because middlemen have no incentive to go to small, hard-to-reach locations to deliver necessary supplies. Note that "hoarding" shouldn't be an issue in a flood disaster for two reasons: there is no place to store large quantities of food, and a supplier cannot imagine enjoying higher prices for food than during a shortage, so he has no incentive to keep stock back.

Farmers could be holding back seed grain for the next season. To assure them to release these stocks Pakistan should seek public promises from foreign donors that sufficient seed will be made available for next season. I hope that is possible.


----------



## Chiru

Pakistan floods leave devastating trail 

SUKKUR, Pakistan - Pakistani authorities have evacuated more than half a million people in southern Sindh province, threatened by the worst floods in 80 years that have stoked popular anger at absent President Asif Ali Zardari.

Zardari may have made the costliest political mistake in his career by leaving for state visits in Europe at the height of the disaster which swallowed up entire villages, killed over 1,600 people and devastated the lives of millions.

Many Pakistanis were already critical of Zardari's leadership of a country where militants still pose a major security threat despite army offensives, poverty is widespread, little has been done to improve education and corruption is rampant.

Floods have already spread to Sindh but more raging waters threaten to inflict far worse suffering by Saturday.

"Monsoon rains continue to fall and at least 11 districts are at risk of flooding in Sindh, where more than 500,000 people have been relocated to safer places and evacuation still continues based on the Meteorological Department's alerts," said the U.N. Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs.

While authorities have conducted evacuations they are struggling with relief efforts. Food supplies are becoming a serious issues in some areas and conditions are ripe for disease.


'THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT US'

"There have been constant rains which have aggravated the situation in the areas already struck by floods," said Saleh Farooqui, the director general of the provincial Disaster Management Authority.

"People had to leave their homes because of floods and they now also have to face problems because of rains."

Zardari, whose reputation is already tarnished by corruption allegations, is currently in Britain for a five-day visit. Prime Minister David Cameron invited him to dinner on Thurday at his Chequers official country residence.

Formal talks on Friday will focus on strengthening cooperation in countering terrorism.

"What else you do expect from these rulers. Our president prefers to go abroad rather than supervising the whole relief operation in such a crisis," said Ghulam Rasool, a resident of the flooded southern Sukkur town.

"They don't care about us. They have their own agendas and interests." The floods have so far ravaged the northwest and the agricultural heartland Punjab.

The military, which has ruled Pakistan for more than half of its history, has led flood relief efforts since state relief agencies don't have the resources to cope.

In a typical scene, army helicopters fly above roofs of houses to pluck people stuck there since entire villages were submerged. But there is only so much the military can do.

Across the country, many Pakistanis fend for themselves.

Many are out in the open and are likely to be displaced again, just like cattle-breeder Khair Mohammad.

"We don't have anything, no one has given us even a single penny," said Mohammad, standing under a rain that had not stopped all morning.

Some distance away, an elderly woman who fractured her leg while leaving her flooded house sat on a portable wooden bed, wondering, like so many others, if help will ever come.

In other flooded areas, some Pakistanis were living off a small amount of bread. Getting food is a huge challenge because roads have been destroyed, cutting off villages.

Horses, donkeys and mules may have to be used to try and reach villages, officials say.

Some of those who do have access to markets can't afford to buy food because shortages have driven prices higher. 

Pakistan floods leave devastating trail - World - Canoe.ca


----------



## mshoaib61

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61

TAMPA, Florida: *The United States tripled Wednesday the number of helicopters* helping Pakistan's flood relief effort, as top US officials issued somber warnings about the massive scale of the disaster.

US Defense Secretary Robert Gates said the USS Peleliu, an amphibious assault ship, was moored off Karachi awaiting the *green light to dispatch its 19 helicopters to the disaster zone.*

&#8220;The flooding in Pakistan has the potential to be significantly more disastrous for the country than the earthquake several years ago,&#8221; Gates said, referring to the 2005 Kashmir earthquake that killed more than 73,000 people.

&#8220;The (US) president (Barack Obama) wants to lean forward in offering help to the Pakistanis,&#8221; Gates said. &#8220;We will work with them (the Pakistanis) and do this at their pace.&#8221;

Six US helicopters &#8212;to be redeployed to Afghanistan once those on the Peleliu begin work &#8212;have so far rescued 3,000 people and delivered 146 tonnes of aid, Pentagon spokesman Geoff Morrell said.&#8212;Reuters

DAWN.COM | World | US triples number of Pakistani aid helicopters


----------



## mshoaib61

ISLAMABAD &#8211; Following footsteps of the staff of Chinese embassy as well as the citizens living in Islamabad, *Brazil has also donated $0.7 million in cash **to World Food Programme for life-saving assistance to the people affected by the current floods.*
Talking to the journalists during &#8216;cash donating&#8217; ceremony held in the premises of Brazilian Embassy Wednesday noon, Ambassador of Brazil to Pakistan Alfredo Leoni condoled the deaths of innocent Pakistanis due to floods.
&#8220;The government and people of Brazil were deeply saddened by the catastrophic floods which have affected Pakistan and this gift is our way of showing that we are there for those affected in their time of greatest need,&#8221; Brazilian Ambassador in Pakistan Alfredo said.
Wolf Gang Herbinger received the check of $700,000 and said the aid would be used in Pakistan only. He told journalists that WFP distributions in the worst affected areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province had already reached nearly 370,000 people with one-month supply of food including high energy biscuits and ready-to-eat foods for infants and young children, as well as fortified wheat flour.

Brazil embassy donates $0.7m for flood affectees | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## fawwaxs

*Another massive flood rears its head *

ISLAMABAD / LAHORE: Another peak flood of up to 1.05 million cusecs may hit the Guddu, Sukkur and Chashma barrages this weekend and further inundate four districts in Punjab and eight in Sindh. The warning was issued after exceptionally high floods developed upstream in the Indus and Chenab rivers.

Authorities said the Indus was in very high flood at the Chashma barrage where flows crossed 803,575 cusecs on Wednesday evening.

The Taunsa barrage is receiving 750,000 cusecs and the Trimmu barrage on the Chenab 326,000 cusecs.

The exceptionally high flood carrying cumulative flows in excess of 1.05 million cusecs from Taunsa and Trimmu may reach Guddu in two to three days

The Guddu barrage received record flows of 1,148,000 cusecs on Aug 8.

The flood peak at Guddu is likely to again inundate low-lying areas of Khairpur, Jacobabad, Ghotki and Sukkur districts after Aug 13.

The Federal Flood Commission (FFC) said the peak of the ongoing exceptionally high flood was likely to pass through Kotri in 24 hours, resulting in inundation and riverine flooding of low-lying areas of Hyderabad, Thatta and adjoining regions.

The Sindh irrigation authorities are on alert and taking precautionary measures to ensure safe passage of the surge into the Arabian Sea.

According to the forecast, the Indus at Kalabagh will attain a very high flood level of 690,000 to 780,000 cusecs and very high to exceptionally high level of 780,000 to 820,000 cusecs at Chashma. The flood may inundate parts of Mianwali, Dera Ismail Khan, Bhakkar and Layyah.

At Sukkur, the river will attain an exceptionally high flood level of 900,000 to 1.050 million cusecs on Aug 14 and 15. Hill ******** may add to the flow in case of a heavy rainfall.

The FFC said the Indus was in an exceptionally high flood in the Guddu-Sukkur reach and in very high flood in the Kalabagh-Chashma and Chashma-Taunsa reaches. The river is in medium flood with a falling trend at Tarbela.

River Kabul is in very high flood at Nowshera and medium flood at Warsak and receding.

The storage level in Tarbela and Mangla dams is 1,538.22 feet and 1,206 feet  11.78 feet and four feet below their maximum levels.

The combined live storage position of Tarbela, Mangla and Chashma is 10.918 million acre feet, compared to last years 11.093MAF.

The meteorological department said widespread thunderstorm and rains were expected in upper catchments of the Jhelum, Chenab, Ravi and Sutlej over 24 hours. Scattered thunderstorm and rains are also likely in the upper catchments of the Indus.

The second flood wave in the Indus is crossing Chashma and Taunsa and likely to reach Guddu by Friday evening, threatening the Khairpur, Jacobabad, Ghotki and Sukkur districts.

Flood Forecasting Bureau chief Hazrat Mir said flood peak might reach Sukkur on the evening of Aug 14 and endanger Larkana, Nawabshah, Hyderabad and Naushahro Feroze.

Meanwhile, light to moderate rain continued in several areas on Wednesday.

The Met office has forecast widespread thunderstorm and rains in Kashmir, scattered thunderstorm and rains in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, north Punjab and Gilgit-Baltistan, isolated thunderstorm and rains in north-east Balochistan, south Punjab and Sindh and light to moderate rains in Lahore, Gujranwala, Sargodha, and Rawalpindi divisions.


----------



## fawwaxs

Flood damage to Pakistan crops costs billions, says UN 

ISLAMABAD: The flood recovery costs for Pakistan's vital agriculture sector and farmers could be in the billions of dollars, said the spokesman for UN humanitarian operations on Thursday.

The devastation to crops is immense. I think it's safe to say it will take some billions of dollars to recover. Even though we don't have estimates yet. I am referring to livelihood for agriculture and farming to get back in shape, UN humanitarian operations spokesman Maurizio Giuliano told Reuters.


----------



## Moin91

*Ramadan misery for flood victims*

Thursday, 12 Aug, 2010

SUKKUR: The holy month of Ramadan is bringing nothing but misery for millions of Pakistanis who fled for their lives when catastrophic floods washed away their homes, villages and livelihoods.

How can we break the fast, when we have nothing to eat, asks Sabhagi Khatoon, a mother of six camped out under open skies on the highway near a dirty canal the only source of water to quench one's thirst in the heat.

Millions of displaced and hungry Pakistanis who watched flood waters swallow up their homes and crops woke up hungry Thursday, when the dawn-to-dusk fasting month started in Pakistan.

Khatoon fled her village of Karampur to Sukkur, 75 kilometres away in the southern province of Sindh, after floods that UN officials say have made six million people dependent on humanitarian aid for survival.

We have nothing to eat, nothing to live in. We've been starving for days, so the start of Ramadan doesn't bring any joy.

We used to celebrate Ramadan in a big way in our village, but my children and I are already starving. We need food, so we're already fasting in a way.

Pakistan's government says 14 million people are facing direct or indirect harm because of floods.

The United Nations has warned that children are among the most vulnerable victims, with diarrhoea the biggest health threat.

Our village drowned. Our homes and crops are ruined by floods. We are fighting a war of survival, said Mohammad Parial, 55.

Living in the open along the highway near Sukkur, Parial is desperate for his six grandchildren who need urgent food assistance.

It will be a great day when our children get food.

I used to grow fruit and vegetables on my farm in Khanpur but now nobody is offering any help. Ramadan is a month of blessing, but no one is there to let us enjoy these blessings, he said with tears in his eyes.

All my memories seem to have been swept away by floods.

The government has admitted being unable to cope with the scale of the crisis and an outpouring of rage from survivors and the political opposition is pressuring President Asif Ali Zardari.

Authorities promise to provide cooked meals to flood victims during Ramadan and compensate families of those killed, but few on the ground expect much assistance.

Islamic charity Jamaat-ud-Dawa, which features on a UN terrorism blacklist and whose involvement in relief has raised concerns in the United States, has also promised to provide iftar meals to the victims.

Mohammad Jadam, 30, a labourer from Thul town, 120 kilometres north of Sukkur, says people feel betrayed by the government when they most need help.

I never dreamt I'd be in such circumstances in the holy month. I fast for Allah during Ramadan but we're starving. The government is doing nothing to save our children from starvation.

Children also feel no excitement ahead of Eid-ul Fitr, the festival at the end of Ramadan traditionally celebrated with feasting, new clothes and cash gifts.

We never celebrated with much joy because we're poor and can't afford expensive food, but at least we had food, shelter and water during Ramadan in the past, said 12-year-old Taj Mohammad.

My father would bring us new clothes and shoes at Eid but not now. We left all of our belongings behind when our village flooded. It's difficult to survive, let alone celebrate.

We're hungry and thirsty. My father and I tried to pick up labour in Sukkur but there are thousands like us on the streets hoping to earn something.

Sheltering in a school in Charsadda, male nurse Wajid Ali can't imagine providing two meals a day and clean drinking water for his 15 relatives at the set times stipulated during Ramadan.

Ali, his parents, sisters, wife and two children lost their home in Aziz Khel village.

They are living at a relief camp in the school, lacking gas, water or utensils along with hundreds of other people.

Clean water is the biggest problem. All of us have stomach problems, he said, adding that camp administrators provided a cooked meal, but in a haphazard fashion.

We can't cook for ourselves. We have nothing to cook with, only wood we can collect to make a fire.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Ramadan misery for flood victims


----------



## GUNNER

*U.S. triples helicopters for Pakistan flood relief*

Florida (Reuters) - The United States announced on Wednesday more helicopters and aid to beef up relief efforts in Pakistan, which is grappling with its worst floods in 80 years.

Defense Secretary Robert Gates said the *U.S. military was tripling the number of helicopters in Pakistan from six to 19 and was sending in a landing platform to be used off the coast of Karachi*, Pakistan's biggest city.

President Barack Obama wanted to "lean forward" in being helpful, said Gates, who voiced concern that Islamist militants would seek to expand their influence by giving much-needed aid while Pakistan's civilian government struggled to reach victims.

"It does offer them (militants) an opportunity and so we are pleased to do what we can to help the Pakistani government and military demonstrate their capacity and their intention to care for their own people." Gates told reporters traveling with him to Florida.

"We will do what we can," he added.

The United States, which has already committed $55 million to Pakistani flood relief efforts, also announced it was contributing another $16.2 million to the United Nations refugee agency and the International Red Cross for emergency assistance to flood victims.

"I would expect we'll have a higher contribution to make as we understand what exactly is needed," State Department spokesman P.J. Crowley told a news briefing.

Gates said the *USS Peleliu, with about 19 helicopters on board, was already off the coast of Karachi*. Six helicopters initially sent to Pakistan to assist relief efforts would return back to neighboring Afghanistan, he said.

The additional airlift capacity had been requested by the Pakistanis to deal with the floods, which raised fears for the prospects of the nuclear-armed U.S. ally already battling a deadly militancy.

SECURITY WORRIES

Asked how the floods could impact security in Pakistan, Gates said: "It remains to be seen. It really depends on how many troops they have to use," said Gates. "Clearly they are going to have to divert some troops, and already have, to deal with the flooding."

"We were not expecting them to undertake new offensives for some period of time anyway," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Turkey to send humanitarian aid to flood-hit Pakistan - People's Daily Online
Turkey will send another package of humanitarian aid to flood-struck Pakistan, the Turkish Foreign Ministry said in a statement on Wednesday.

"Turkish relief agency, the Red Crescent, and the Ministry of Health have provided the aid material requested by Pakistan in an effort to heal the wounds of the worst flood disaster in the history of the Pakistani nation," the statement said.

"The aid will be sent to Pakistan by three cargo planes of the Turkish Airlines on Aug. 13 and 17. Turkey will continue extending support to Pakistan in this difficult period," the statement added.

Earlier, Turkey's Red Crescent distributed 35 tones of humanitarian aid consisting of food packages, blankets, sleeping bags and beds to the victims of the disaster. Turkey also donated 5 million U.S. dollars to Pakistan.

Floods triggered by heavy monsoon rain have scoured Pakistan's Indus river basin, killing more than 1,600 people, forcing two million others to leave their homes and disrupting the lives of about 14 million people.


----------



## GUNNER

Rawalpindi - August 12, 2010: 

*A special Corps Commanders Conference was held today at General Headquarters to review flood situation in the Country and ongoing relief and rescue activities by the Army. Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani chaired the meeting.*

Participants took comprehensive overview of the flood situation and ongoing relief and rescue operations by the Army. COAS expressed deep sorrow over loss of precious lives and damages caused to private property and public infrastructure by the unprecedented floods. He directed the formations to continue reaching out to the marooned people and emphasized that the dearth of resources must be overcome through personal sacrifices and smart management. 

*He announced that Army functions on 14th August and 6th September will not be held this year and savings thus accrued will be utilized for relief activities*.

COAS appreciated the assiduous efforts of all field formations and Army Aviation in-particular. COAS stated that Army will continue to work round the clock and at full capacity to assist the civil administration and National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) in providing relief to the affected countrymen. He expressed his full faith and commitment that through a joint National effort, Pakistan will successfully surmount this challenge.


----------



## xenia

*Zardari Visits Pakistan&#8217;s Flood Zone as Relief Needs Grow*

August 12, 2010, 8:01 AM EDT

By Khurrum Anis

Aug. 12 (Bloomberg) -- Pakistan&#8217;s President Asif Ali Zardari made his first visit to regions swamped by the country&#8217;s worst ever floods as relief officials appealed for urgent deliveries of food, shelters and medicine for 14 million displaced people.

Zardari toured the Sukkur dam in southern Sindh province, state-run Pakistan Television reported, to see the damage first hand, after being criticized by the opposition for proceeding with a trip to Europe as the floods spread. *Zardari&#8217;s hometown is in the region.*

As the United Nations launched an appeal for $460 million in emergency aid, Pakistani officials underscored the urgency of the relief operation as fears of disease outbreaks grow.

&#8220;We need relief supplies immediately, not today, not tomorrow but right now,&#8221; Ahmed Kamal, spokesman for the National Disaster Management Authority, said by phone from Islamabad, the capital.

Mosquito nets, tents and tarpaulins, kits to prevent cholera, ready-to-eat meals and water-purifying tablets are all needed as the catastrophe that has killed at least 1,600 people enters its third week. Pakistan&#8217;s resources &#8220;will run out in the next 25 days, or if we can stretch them, in the next 40 days,&#8221; Kamal said.

Flood surges triggered by unprecedented monsoon rains have swept south along the 3,200-kilometer (2,000-mile) long Indus River, devastating low-lying areas of Punjab and Sindh provinces, the densely populated economic and agricultural heartland of Pakistan, damaging 722,000 homes. About 700,000 hectares of standing crops, including rice and cotton, are under water or destroyed by floodwaters, the Food and Agriculture Organization has said.

Zardari Visits Pakistan&rsquo;s Flood Zone as Relief Needs Grow - BusinessWeek


----------



## linkinpark

*Why are we less generous towards Pakistan than we were to Haiti?*

By David Hughes 

Sir Nick Young, chairman of the British Red Cross, was the soul of discretion on the Today programme this morning when discussing the Disaster Emergency Committees fund-raising for the Pakistan flood disaster. Pressed repeatedly on whether the public was proving less generous over this disaster than it has been in the past, he refused to rise to the bait and insisted that the public response was immensely generous.

In fact, the figures tell a very different story. *The DEC has raised £7 million for Pakistan in the first week of the appeal. That is an impressive figure  until you compare the donations made after the Haiti earthquake early this year. In the first week, the British public raised £42 million, precisely seven times as much. Why the discrepancy?* The scale of the destruction and the death toll in Haiti were both immense while in Pakistan the death toll has been far, far lower. Yet the UN has classified it as the biggest natural disaster ever recorded in terms of the number of people affected. AP carried this report on Monday:



> The number of people suffering from the massive floods in Pakistan exceeds 13 million  more than the combined total of the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake, the United Nations said Monday. The death toll in each of those three disasters was much higher than the 1,500 people killed so far in the floods that first hit Pakistan two weeks ago. But the U.N. estimates that 13.8 million people have been affected  over 2 million more than the other disasters combined.



*There can be no doubting the biblical scale of the disaster  so why the relative reluctance to give? Theres no doubt that a big part of the problem was the shockingly crass behaviour of Pakistans president Asif Ali Zardari who was swanning around Europe while his country was struggling with its biggest ever crisis. If he couldnt be bothered to do anything, then why should we?

But I suspect it runs deeper than Zardaris spectacular stupidity. The image of Pakistan in this country has never been lower. The 7/7 bomb attacks of 2005 and the foiling of numerous subsequent plots has inextricably linked Pakistan with terrrorism. Could this have led people to turn a deaf ear to appeals for help?*


----------



## linkinpark

I agree with the author, it is most likely due to the impression in the minds of western people that Pakistan is linked to terrorism in their countries and the loss of their troops in Afghanistan to the Afghan taliban operating from Pakistan.

But it seems, not just western countries, even countries from OIC and Pakistan's all-weather friend China is also reluctant to part with money. What could be reason for this??.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*US Marine helicopters join Pakistan flood relief*

Two US Marine helicopters arrived in Pakistan Thursday to join relief and rescue operations in areas hit by massive floods in the country's worst catastrophe, the US embassy said.

The two aircraft are the first of 19 extra helicopters that US Defence Secretary Robert Gates urgently ordered to Pakistan on Wednesday, it said.

The CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters flew into Pakistan from the USS Peleliu, which is positioned in international waters in the Arabian Sea.

The remaining aircraft will arrive over the next few days and will include three US Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopters, four US Marine Corps CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters and 12 US Marine Corps CH-46 Sea Knight helicopters.

*US military helicopters will operate in partnership with the Pakistan military throughout the country's flood-affected areas.

The 19 aircraft will relieve six US Army helicopters already in Pakistan that will soon return to duty in Afghanistan, the embassy said.
*
Despite bad weather, the six helicopters have rescued more than 3,089 people and transported more than 322,340 pounds of emergency relief supplies, it said.

Pakistan's government says more than 14 million people face direct or indirect harm from the floods. The United Nations believes 1,600 people have died in the floods, while Pakistan has confirmed 1,243 deaths.

US President Barack Obama &#8220;wants to lean forward in offering help to the Pakistanis,&#8221; Gates said Wednesday.

The Islamabad government has admitted to being overwhelmed, and hardline Islamic charities have conducted a highly visible aid effort on the ground.

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | US Marine helicopters join Pakistan flood relief

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thomas

linkinpark said:


> I agree with the author, it is most likely due to the impression in the minds of western people that Pakistan is linked to terrorism in their countries and the loss of their troops in Afghanistan to the Afghan taliban operating from Pakistan.
> 
> But it seems, not just western countries, even countries from OIC and Pakistan's all-weather friend China is also reluctant to part with money. What could be reason for this??.



unfortunately it most likely has more to do with press coverage. And such a low death toll when compared to it's magnitude. You simply do not see the TV and newspaper coverage as in other disasters. So it is not in the minds of people as much. if 50,000 people had died you would see a big difference in incoming aid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

It's the death toll that is the issue.

People usually look at the death toll to see the scale of the disaster.

Unfortunately the real issue with the floods in Pakistan is more to do with the millions of people who have been affected....


----------



## Nahraf

Haiti is poverty stricken country in western hemisphere so they offered more help. Pakistan is not perceived positively by these donors. There is more possibility that these flood refugees would now be more sympathetic towards conservative Muslim parties as their volunteers are helping them.


----------



## TOPGUN

Chalo good news we need all the help we can get thx USA.


----------



## HitNRun

Yes thats a good thing... Thanks USA


----------



## graphican

It is our incompetence that is speaking here again. Without a vision, a plan of action, a genuine concern and desire to get support, we could not get any better world attention than that. I am sure our leaders must be cursing these victoms of flood who spoiled their international tours and they would have to spend a week going into the muddy areas, patting people who stink and weep and ask for food.. *Prime Minister is already waiting for Lata Mangashker to be his state guest while Zardari is concerned how he should launch his son into politics.  

With such people sitting on the top chairs, we should rather thank the world that they still offered us 100 million dollars. As a nation, we deserve this humiliation and inattentive attitude. Jamhooreat Khappay Khappy Khappy.*


----------



## chauism

Also, maybe it is because there is no white people in Pakistan. Even though most people don't like to admit, but unconsciously this will come across to those who make decisions. If the flood is in any European country and there are 13 million white European suffering, I can bet the reaction from UK will be much different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beskar

Chinese-Dragon said:


> It's the death toll that is the issue.
> 
> People usually look at the death toll to see the scale of the disaster.
> 
> Unfortunately the real issue with the floods in Pakistan is more to do with the millions of people who have been affected....



The death toll of this natural disaster is going to be far worse than any disaster recorded. Why is the death toll so low? Simply because the floods are still active and the people haven't had a chance to retrieve the bodies.

To give you guys an idea about the future death toll, I asked a guy in Kalaant, Nowshera about a massive lake of flood water which was visible from the village. I quote "This used to be a village with about 20,000 people. We have no clue where they are or where their bodies are but its safe to say that pretty much the entire village was wiped out". 

That's the story from just a SINGLE village. Thousands and thousands of villages have been devoured by this ongoing flood. Use your imagination and its going to be a terrifying thought.


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Good news. 

Good to know they are all going to be heavy choppers not Black Hawks or UH-1s.


----------



## JK!

Wahey bring on the Jolly Green Giants!!!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

image of Pakistan has taken a beating....

author righftully mentions the apathy of zardari, who preferred to give propping his son's political career a higher priority while people in northern areas lost their homes and all possesions


Swat is especially a tragedy because the people were displaced by war but had returned to their homes, and life had completely returned to normal there before this flood happened


----------



## somebozo

Well zardari could finance some choppers out of his personal account..atleast the fuel for choppers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Bezerk said:


> The death toll of this natural disaster is going to be far worse than any disaster recorded. Why is the death toll so low? Simply because the floods are still active and the people haven't had a chance to retrieve the bodies.
> 
> To give you guys an idea about the future death toll, I asked a guy in Kalaant, Nowshera about a massive lake of flood water which was visible from the village. I quote "This used to be a village with about 20,000 people. We have no clue where they are or where their bodies are but its safe to say that pretty much the entire village was wiped out".
> 
> That's the story from just a SINGLE village. Thousands and thousands of villages have been devoured by this ongoing flood. Use your imagination and its going to be a terrifying thought.



I totally agree with you, apparently hundreds of villages been wiped out, death list wud obviously will be more then a million


----------



## OTTOMAN

Good... but two helicopters are too little too late
Why can't US commit more helicopters?
I think some motor boats could be handy, too.


----------



## dbc

OTTOMAN said:


> Good... but two helicopters are too little too late
> Why can't US commit more helicopters?
> I think some motor boats could be handy, too.



2? I read 19 
_"The two aircraft are the first of 19 extra helicopters that US Defence Secretary Robert Gates urgently ordered to Pakistan on Wednesday"_


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

Good to know that the US will always be there to save us with what we need, and not the people we elect. Quite a significant amount of time has passed, hundreds and hundreds are dead and millions are displaced but the government could still not lease or charter aircraft to help the poor and had to wait for "MUFT KA MADAT"


----------



## Moin91

*Pak Army forms bases for flood victims*

*RAWALPINDI: The Pakistan Army Special Support Group (SSG) has established bases at various stations to regulate the relief goods to flood stricken areas.

According to an ISPR release, all organizations/persons may deposit relief goods at any of these Relief Centres: Malir, Karachi; Hyderabad; Sukkur; Quetta; Pano Aqil; Rahim Yar Khan; Multan; Fortress Stadium, Lahore; Gujranwala Cantt.; Chaklala, Rawalpindi; Abbottabad; Basham; Tarbela; Nowshera, and Peshawar.

Donations in cash can be deposited to the Army Relief Fund, Askari Bank Limited, General Headquarters Branch, Rawalpindi. Account number: 0028010121825-8. SAMAA *

.:: SAMAA - Pak Army forms bases for flood victims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

OTTOMAN said:


> Good... but two helicopters are too little too late
> Why can't US commit more helicopters?
> I think some motor boats could be handy, too.



6 already here, 4 Chinooks & 2 Black Hawks. 

These 6 will get replaced with the approx 19 helicopters on an amphibious ship at sea near Karachi. 

Even those 6 provided have done an excellent job, and they would be missed in Afghanistan, thus they will go back to Afghanistan, and these new 19 would take their place.


----------



## r4rehan

bhootni ke ab araha hai tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Super Falcon

well our president rich enough to buy and devote 10 helicopters from USA chnkooks or black hawks easily on his own but still he is counting on aid relief we overseas pakistani from all over the world if send 10 dollars each we dont need anu help from outside well im ready to do what im saying and i will send more than 10 dollars to PM relief fund


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pani level kum ho raha ho ga , so he is coming to take some pictures for records


----------



## gurjot

der aaye durust aaye. banda hajir ho hi gya.


----------



## nwmalik

Thanks USA.
For saving all the lives.


----------



## DGMO

He dare not get anywhere near the locals, they'd throttle him.


----------



## blain2

DGMO said:


> He dare not get anywhere near the locals, they'd throttle him.



He picked his hometown because the crowd would be less antagonistic. The reality is that Zardari can't do anything without being called out on it. Even if he was in Pakistan when this calamity occurred, he neither has the right kind of administrative skills nor the leadership "maada" to galvanize the nation to help out. Essentially a lame duck President who can't get anything right. The PM is just as sorry as his President.

If it were not for the Army and the religious charity organizations, Pakistan would be even worse off. Hopefully the NGOs are getting their act together...state support (aside from the Armed Forces) is abysmal.


----------



## Imran Khan

jooooooooooty lao jaldi gaoon walo


----------



## OTTOMAN

Jutoon kay bhoot, batoon say nahin mantay.

Alas, media cannot cover any more shoe hurrling


----------



## Dazzler

The corruption level is so high in present regime that our best friend China is away from us in this time of need, also include Saudi Arab and many traditional allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

blain2 said:


> Essentially a lame duck President who can't get anything right. The PM is just as sorry as his President.


Agree. Both are not what one calls 'figureheads'. Leaders galvanize and inspire, both lack the ability to do just that.

One is tainted and will never be taken seriously by the majority of the populace, whilst the other is seen as his 'pittu' and won't be able to shake of that tag.


----------



## Usama86

Dawn & Geo have been reporting that in the next 24 hrs Jacobabad can be hit by floods and the water is only 6-8 kms from Shahbaz air base. They say that the Air base has been evacuated and all equipment moved to safety. Now isnt this air base the home of our new F-16s? I heard in varius interviews that this base was massively upgraded into a state of the art facility. Hope any loss is avoided. Anyone has news on the issue? I tried to search the net but couldnt come up with the story.


----------



## Nahraf

Jacobabad is quiet far from Indus river near Balochistan border. I don't think it is in imminent danger. This must be precautionary evacuation only.


----------



## dbc

nabil_05 said:


> The corruption level is so high in present regime that our best friend China is away from us in this time of need, also include Saudi Arab and many traditional allies.



I'm not sure I understand, what does corruption have to do with assistance from China and Saudi? The need of the hour is emergency services,food,water, shelter and medical assistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Pakistan has generally a bad image in the West. They associate the country with terrorist and Taliban. There is the fear that donated money will go direct to the Taliban. Further, there is a lack of media attention. Foreign journalists aren't eager to go to Pakistan, because it's not safe there, in some parts it's pratically a war zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohan goyal

the president of pakistan has given a wrong signal by visiting UK. people think that even if their president is not concerned why should we. this is my personal opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

nabil_05 said:


> The corruption level is so high in present regime that our best friend China is away from us in this time of need, also include Saudi Arab and many traditional allies.



China has been actively involved in this. Saudi Arab has also allocated 100 million for aid/relief work in pakistan. Not sure what you mean by corruption.


----------



## Meengla

mohan goyal said:


> the president of pakistan has given a wrong signal by visiting UK. people think that even if their president is not concerned why should we. this is my personal opinion.



BS argument!

This writer picked up the fury against Zardari by the Pakistani blogspace and is piggy-backing on that. Most Western citizens don't know and couldn't care less who is Pakistan's president so long as they are assured that no more Faisal Shahzads are coming from Pakistan and no more 7/7.

By the way, what a wonderful blogspace it is! They have managed to diverted countless combined hours/days into Zardari bashing ('the shoe') rather than coming up with alternate plans for water management.

Oh, did Zardari stop people from doing the kind of en masse mobilization witnessed by average Pakistanis post Oct. 2005 earthquake?

Yeah, he probably did. Come to think of it, he probably also caused the plane crash in the Margallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

mohan goyal said:


> the president of pakistan has given a wrong signal by visiting UK. people think that even if their president is not concerned why should we. this is my personal opinion.


That had a profound knock-on affect, as I know many white English folk were saying 'it can't be that bad if he's over here'

Then there's the general bad press we get. Terrorism, anti-West etc.

But I'll tell you what I think has had the biggest effect, and this is crucial: when the Cameron-Terrorism comments were getting round-the-clock coverage, Shahab-i-Millat decided to burn Cameron's effigy. This was at most a group of 15-30 gathered in Karachi buring one effigy. 15-30 out of 170 million people.

However, that image of Cameron's effigy being burnt got coverage in every UK paper I picked up, or website I scanned. There was plenty of hysteria that 'Oh my God, they're burning Cameron's effigy now'

So can we reasonably expect the British nation, who are generous and good-willed to dip into their pockets and donate to a nation that burns its Prime Minister's effigy, and that so fresh in the memory?

Exactly, I didn't think so either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## linkinpark

Despite Cameroon's statement UK are the leading donor of AID for Pakistani floods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohan goyal

Meengla said:


> BS argument!
> 
> This writer picked up the fury against Zardari by the Pakistani blogspace and is piggy-backing on that. Most Western citizens don't know and couldn't care less who is Pakistan's president so long as they are assured that no more Faisal Shahzads are coming from Pakistan and no more 7/7.
> 
> By the way, what a wonderful blogspace it is! They have managed to diverted countless combined hours/days into Zardari bashing ('the shoe') rather than coming up with alternate plans for water management.
> 
> Oh, did Zardari stop people from doing the kind of en masse mobilization witnessed by average Pakistanis post Oct. 2005 earthquake?
> 
> Yeah, he probably did. Come to think of it, he probably also caused the plane crash in the Margallah.


this is not a BS arguement..being a neutral this is my perception. and my friend perception defines the action


----------



## graphican

We should park those F-16s in China until these floods vanish. Hay na Idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

No, your 'perception' does not hold water. May be, just may be, some British citizens had factored in Zardari visit (which, by the way, got more money for flood relief then ALL the blogspace and media-pundits' could hope to gather for relief).

As DGMO pointed out there are a lot of factors. The most important being Pakistan's 'image' in the world these days. There is certainly some 'donor fatigue'. Certainly something to do with Haiti happened so close to American mainland.

The worst part of all this is that tremendous amount of Zardari-bashing goes on versus flood relief or thought of water management plans. Just look up how many people are addicted to watching Bilawal partying even though his chances of becoming anything more than the CM of Sindh are remote (and rightly so, by the way).


----------



## mohan goyal

Meengla said:


> No, your 'perception' does not hold water. May be, just may be, some British citizens had factored in Zardari visit (which, by the way, got more money for flood relief then ALL the blogspace and media-pundits' could hope to gather for relief).
> 
> As DGMO pointed out there are a lot of factors. The most important being Pakistan's 'image' in the world these days. There is certainly some 'donor fatigue'. Certainly something to do with Haiti happened so close to American mainland.
> 
> The worst part of all this is that tremendous amount of Zardari-bashing goes on versus flood relief or thought of water management plans. Just look up how many people are addicted to watching Bilawal partying even though his chances of becoming anything more than the CM of Sindh are remote (and rightly so, by the way).


u didnt get it my friend..this all this things led to creation of perceptions among the masses. DGMO sir rightly pointed in previous post that if he is visiting then might be problem is not that big...again the perception. perception is dangerous than reality. try 2 understand. dont u think if he called for donation from paksitan it could be more fruitful rather than wasting exchequers money in foreign visit. he could have postponed it.


----------



## Meengla

I understand and I say that may be, just may be, some people did not give donations because of that perception. But the lack of donations does not have anything significant to do with Zardari: Donations can be made in so many ways where the federal govt. of Pakistan is bypassed (if 'corruption' is the consideration).
It is most probably the 'image' of Pakistan, bad global economy, donor fatigue, combined with the stupidity of Pakistani blogspace/media who have spent an enormous amount of time putting down their own President and government instead of actively projecting the plight of the Pakistanis due to the flood. 

I urge people to night ride the wave all the time and think through: Nothing good was going to come out of focusing too much attention on Zardari (whose visit, as I say, will probably get more $ for Pakistan than the blogspace's work). 

Again, we still need to debate as to why Pakistanis themselves did not SPONTANEOUSLY mobilize the way like they did in Oct. 2005? I dont' think Musharraf galvanized them. I think, at that time, Pakistani economy was good. There were far less incidents of terrorism than since 2007. This year, it looks like Zardari-bashing is the flavor of the day instead of helping fellows. Apathy? Fatigue? Too battered?


----------



## Jazzbot

graphican said:


> We should park those F-16s in China until these floods vanish. Hay na Idea?



buhahahahaha Uncle SAM will die after our mourning neighbors..


----------



## mohan goyal

Meengla said:


> I understand and I say that may be, just may be, some people did not give donations because of that perception. But the lack of donations does not have anything significant to do with Zardari: Donations can be made in so many ways where the federal govt. of Pakistan is bypassed (if 'corruption' is the consideration).
> It is most probably the 'image' of Pakistan, bad global economy, donor fatigue, combined with the stupidity of Pakistani blogspace/media who have spent an enormous amount of time putting down their own President and government instead of actively projecting the plight of the Pakistanis due to the flood.
> 
> I urge people to night ride the wave all the time and think through: Nothing good was going to come out of focusing too much attention on Zardari (whose visit, as I say, will probably get more $ for Pakistan than the blogspace's work).
> 
> Again, we still need to debate as to why Pakistanis themselves did not SPONTANEOUSLY mobilize the way like they did in Oct. 2005? I dont' think Musharraf galvanized them. I think, at that time, Pakistani economy was good. There were far less incidents of terrorism than since 2007. This year, it looks like Zardari-bashing is the flavor of the day instead of helping fellows. Apathy? Fatigue? Too battered?


sir, timing of zardari's visit was so wrong...cameron's statement and worst distater..this both had a cascading effect along with the image of zardari. i meant how could to spend lavishly on foreing visit while ur countrymen dying. one more thing, it always not about money only, moral support does matter.


----------



## Meengla

Mohan,
I really doubt the international community was going to be really moved even if Zardari was waist-deep in water on day 1 of flooding. Your 'perception' of Zardari and the question of 'timing may have some merit but of far bigger importance is Pakistan's 'image' as well as other factors like Haiti's proximity to the US, the current state of global economy, the failure of Pakistani blogspace to channel to the correct focus, the global 'donor fatigue'....

Zardari is an escape goat. I am certain that the same blogspace which failed to give much credit to him for giving up powers because of the 18th Amendment would find fault in Zardari if he had stayed home: 'Oh, look at him. It costs so much to secure him while we need the money and the personnel for flood relief'.
Anyway, I have said all I wanted to say. It seems not be getting to you, which is find. But someone has to stand up--even or especially against the current--and let the world know that there is another viewpoint. There are a few of us here.


----------



## Super Falcon

well we can park them in islamabad chaklala air base i dont think so their is any flood


----------



## Imran Khan

for security of birds send them to lockeheed or delhi . uncle sam.


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

What type of flood is this? Like a mega flood.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

linkinpark said:


> I agree with the author, it is most likely due to the impression in the minds of western people that Pakistan is linked to terrorism in their countries and the loss of their troops in Afghanistan to the Afghan taliban operating from Pakistan.
> 
> But it seems, not just western countries, even countries from OIC and Pakistan's all-weather friend China is also reluctant to part with money. What could be reason for this??.



Do you think it might have something to do with there being 21,000 deaths from the earth quake in Haiti and what 1000 or 1500 in Pakistan or do you just think its because every one hates muslems.


----------



## NWO

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Do you think it might have something to do with there being 21,000 deaths from the earth quake in Haiti and what 1000 or 1500 in Pakistan or do you just think its because every one hates muslems.


The flood is still happening, and the bodies haven't been recovered yet. Expect the death toll to rise sharply. 

As well, being Muslim may not hurt their chances, but it sure as hell doesn't help.


----------



## Thomas

linkinpark said:


> Despite Cameroon's statement UK are the leading donor of AID for Pakistani floods



I am actually surprised that the Middle East countries have not really stepped up as well as China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NWO

Thomas said:


> I am actually surprised that the Middle East countries have not really stepped up as well as China.


What makes you think they will donate? Because their Muslim as well? Being the same fate doesn't mean anything. 

China's reaction isn't surprising when you consider that other countries aren't donating much either. Bad image and not many casualties contribute to that.


----------



## SBD-3

Sargodha will be a nice alternative place as the base already operates Falcons


----------



## somebozo

Most airbases and airports have storm drainage trenches around them which allows flood water to flow in natural path without submerging the bases / airport.


----------



## somebozo

Nobody trusts zardari thugs ..Saudis are committing aid by their own mission not handing anything to the government. Which means more uncontrolled wahabi madarass


----------



## RiazHaq

The international community, to which Pakistan belongs, is losing the war against the Taliban, Pakistani President Asif Zardari told the French daily Le Monde a few days ago. This is above all because we have lost the battle to win hearts and minds.

Unfortunately, this mea culpa of sorts by Mr. Zardari has done little to change the grim reality on the ground. In fact, the situation has been further exacerbated by the absence of leadership by the ruling feudal elite such as Mr. Zardari during recent heavy flooding of large parts of Pakistan, including the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province which is the center of the Taliban insurgency in Pakistan. This vacuum has been promptly filled by the rapid aid provided to the millions of unfortunate flood victims by the "terrorist" organizations which are being targeted by the "international community" in its "war on terror" of which Mr. Zardari claims to be a part.

Immediate effects:

In addition to the 1600 deaths reported so far, the current estimate is that about 14 million people are affected by the deadly deluge, which is now inundating southern Sind province of the country. The affected population is larger than in other humanitarian crises, including the 2004 Asian tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir quake, the Swat refugee crisis of 2009 and the Haiti quake of 2010.

Almost one in 10 of Pakistan's population has been affected by the floods and at least 6 million are in need of immediate humanitarian assistance. "The flood waters have devastated towns and village, downed power and communications lines, washed away bridges and roads and inflicted major damage to buildings and houses," UN humanitarian chief John Holmes told the media.

"While the death toll may be much lower than in some major disasters... it is clear that this disaster is one of the most challenging that any country has faced in recent years," he added.

Long Term Damage:

There has been a devastating impact to the already poor infrastructure in many parts of Pakistan. "The floodwaters have devastated towns and village, downed power and communications lines, washed away bridges and roads and inflicted major damage to buildings and houses," according to UN's John Holmes.

Already suffering from slow economy, high unemployment and rising food prices even before the floods hit them, tens of millions of Pakistanis living on the edge will have to deal with further loss of homes and livelihoods in the disaster. Some of the worst hit areas have already seen all crops wiped out and many livestock lost, according to the UN's Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO). About 700 000 hectares of crops are under water or destroyed, with many surviving animals without feed. The combination of Russian fires and Pakistani floods has already driven international wheat prices to a two-year high, according to the Wall Street Journal. At about $7 a bushel, the wheat prices are still about half of what they were back in 2007-2008.

Zardari's assessment of the loss of hearts and minds is correct, but his actions are wrong. His absence from the country during the ongoing disaster in Pakistan has sent the worst possible message to the affected people that says that he doesn't really care. Compounding the situation is the extremely slow response of the international community to the unfolding natural disaster that is being called the worst to hit Pakistan in about half a century.

Call For Action:

All is not lost, however. There is still time, though not a lot of time, to make amends by Pakistani government and the international community. They can begin by committing and providing the needed funds, sending in the necessary relief supplies and by deploying a larger fleet of Pakistani and American helicopters with aid workers to reach the trapped people. After ensuring clean execution of short term rescue and relief operations, they must follow up with serious long-term reconstruction efforts to restore and rebuild the lives of millions of affected people. This reconstruction effort would require tens of billions of dollars in the next few years, far more than the immediate half a billion dollar aid requested by the UN.

In the meanwhile, people of goodwill around the world should do what they can by contributing funds through established charities, or by volunteering to alleviate the extraordinary suffering of over 14 million Pakistanis ravaged by the great deluge of this century.

Haq's Musings: High Cost of Failure to Aid Pakistan Flood Victims


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

NWO said:


> The flood is still happening, and the bodies haven't been recovered yet. Expect the death toll to rise sharply.
> 
> As well, being Muslim may not hurt their chances, but it sure as hell doesn't help.



Well to be honest your right, of course the Haiti's being black didnt help either, there is the fact with earth quakes theres probably 10 injured for each one killed, with drowning usually you either die or survive, would also think earth quakes would damage more property over a wider area.

As a muslim living in the USA how do you see americans attitude toward muslims.


----------



## mshoaib61

*AID FROM SAUDI ARABIA















---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------









*


----------



## NWO

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> Well to be honest your right, of course the Haiti's being black didnt help either, there is the fact with earth quakes theres probably 10 injured for each one killed, with drowning usually you either die or survive, would also think earth quakes would damage more property over a wider area.


Death toll wise, we can't say nothing yet. The flood is still going on so they haven't been able to collect the bodies yet. As for area, this flood is affecting a much larger area and many more people. Its been wiping out entire villages. 

I get the feeling that you are trying to compare the Haitian earthquake to the current flooding. Don't. These are tragic events that are affecting millions of people. 



CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> As a muslim living in the USA how do you see americans attitude toward muslims.


Not favorable, to say the least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EjazR

*Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan*

LAHORE: Except Kuwait, Turkey and the UAE, Pakistan has failed to receive any aid for its flood victims from any other Islamic country. The three countries have offered $5 million, $269,183 and $20,027 respectively, so far. While China with $1,479,290 and Sri Lanka with $26,667 are the only neighbouring countries that have come to the countrys aid.

According to statistics, the countries most hated by Pakistanis  as per various opinion polls  the US and UK are the two major contributors so far, while the list of remaining donors does not include any Islamic country, however, prominent donors include Germany, France, Greece, Czech Republic, Sweden and Australia. According to the information available, the total amount pledged to Pakistan so far is $84,294,357, much lower than what the UN has sought in its various appeals to the international community.

The UN has launched an appeal for more than $450 million to help those affected. At least 1,600 people have died and many more are missing. This has happened at a time when Pakistan has issued new flood warnings that could last into the weekend as government and relief agencies scramble to confront the toll from a growing into a humanitarian disaster. The UN says, Floods have decimated Pakistan: the number of people suffering could exceed 13 million  more than the combined total of the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami, the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the 2010 Haiti earthquake.

The people of Pakistan, particularly flood victims, want to know what has happened to the rulers and people of Iran and Saudi Arabia, which have not expressed any intent, let alone offering anything in aid to their Pakistani brothers and sisters. The aid to Pakistan would not be for its rulers, if there existed any misgivings, but for the people who have yet to find means to survive, as a new flood of an almost equal intensity is about to hit various districts of Sindh and Punjab this weekend.

As far as neighbours such as India and Afghanistan are concerned, Pakistan can least expect from both, since none of the two had offered anything so far. As for India, which offered $500 million in aid during the 2005 Kashmir earthquake, the offer was refused by Pakistani authorities in the first place and whatever was allowed in was let to rot at security checkposts on the border.

Pakistan has always looked to Saudi Arabia whenever it faced a difficulty. According to diplomatic sources, Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are not enjoying the best of ties since the PPP government assumed power, replacing the quasi-military government of Gen (r) Pervez Musharraf, with whom the Saudi rulers had the best of relations like they had with every military ruler in Pakistan. The FO had always played down the souring ties with Saudi Arabia, said a source in the office.

However, international relations experts say a lukewarm response from Saudi Arabia and Iran is difficult to understand, as it is not the government but the people of Pakistan who are suffering and awaiting aid from both the countries.

It is important to mention here the appeal made by Ruet-e-Hilal Committee Chairman Mufti Munibur Rehman on the eve of the Ramazan moon-sighting, to the Pakistanis intending to perform Haj and Umra this year to cancel their plans and spend the money for the flood-hit people instead. Taking a hint from the appeal, the government would be justified in banning Haj by Pakistanis this year as done by Tunisia last year due to fears of swine flu.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

NWO said:


> Death toll wise, we can't say nothing yet. The flood is still going on so they haven't been able to collect the bodies yet. As for area, this flood is affecting a much larger area and many more people. Its been wiping out entire villages.
> 
> I get the feeling that you are trying to compare the Haitian earthquake to the current flooding. Don't. These are tragic events that are affecting millions of people.
> 
> Not favorable, to say the least.



I thought that was the topic of the thread. Why are we less generous towards Pakistan than we were to Haiti?

On the subject of American Attitudes toward Muslims heres a Poll.

June 2, 2009
CNN Poll: Many Americans hold unfavorable view of Muslim world
Posted: June 2nd, 2009 05:02 AM ET

From CNN Deputy Political Director Paul Steinhauser

WASHINGTON (CNN) - Hours before President Barack Obama departs for a trip to the Middle East, a new national poll suggests that only one in five Americans has a favorable view of Muslim countries.

That compares to *46 percent *of the people questioned in a CNN/Opinion Research Corporation survey who say they have an *unfavorable opinion of Muslim countries*. That's *up five points from 2002*, when 41 percent indicated they had an unfavorable view.

Three in ten meanwhile say they have a *neutral* opinion of Muslim countries.

The poll also suggests that most Americans think people in Muslim countries don't think highly of the United States.* Nearly eight in ten questioned say people in Muslim countries have a unfavorable opinion of the U.S., with 14 percent saying Muslims hold a favorable view.*
But the poll indicates Americans seem to be split on whether such negative opinions by Muslims matter. Fifty-three percent of those questioned say they think Muslim views of the U.S. matter a great deal or a moderate amount, with 47 percent saying that Muslim opinions of the U.S. don't matter very much or at all.

The poll's release comes just hours before the president flies to Saudi Arabia for meetings with King Abdullah. Following the stop in Saudi Arabia, Obama heads to Egypt, where Thursday he'll deliver a long-awaited speech on relations between the United States and the Muslim world. At a town hall in Turkey earlier this year, the president delcared that "the United States is not, and will never be, at war with Islam."

Americans seem to agree with the president: *62 percent of those surveyed say they don't think the U.S. is at war with the Muslim world, with 36 percent indicating that the country is at war with Muslim countries. Those numbers have remained stable since CNN's 2002 poll.*
But the poll suggests that *six out of ten think that the Muslim world considers itself at war with the U.S.*

*"The feeling seems to be mutual.* We distrust Muslims. They distrust Americans. Views of Americans have not changed very much over the past seven years. There are some indications that Muslims' views of Americans have improved a bit since Barack Obama took office, but they are still not positive," says CNN Senior Political Analyst Bill Schneider.

The CNN/Opinion Research Corporation poll was conducted May 14-17, with 1,010 adult Americans questioned by telephone. The survey's sampling error is plus or minus three percentage points.


----------



## fawwaxs

WB commits $900m for flood relief 

ISLAMABAD: The World Bank agreed on Thursday to commit $900 million for relief and reconstruction of flood-ravaged areas and to undertake next week a damage and needs assessment (DNA) exercise.

This was announced by the Ministry of Finance after a meeting between Finance Minister Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh and World Bank&#8217;s Country Director Rachid Benmessaoud here on Thursday.

According to a statement, they discussed the scope of the banks&#8217; support for relief and reconstruction. &#8220;As a consequence of the meeting, the country director has agreed to commit an amount of $900 million for the purpose.&#8221;

The finance minister stressed the need for immediately initiating the damage and needs assessment work in the affected areas. The World Bank representative said the process would start next week.

On the basis of the DNA, the government will convene a donors&#8217; conference soon to seek international assistance.

Meanwhile, the World Bank has made available a grant of $1.3 million for rescue, relief and recovery work in flood-affected areas.

The grant has been provided through the Global Facility for Disaster Reduction and Recovery (GFDRR) to strengthen disaster management, conduct damage and needs assessment and support a long-term disaster reduction plan, the World Bank announced on Thursday.

The DNA validates data provided by the government regarding the impact of a disaster from a broad range of sectors and perspectives. It is, therefore, not a reconstruction plan, although it will help inform and provide the basis for such a plan.

The bank says it is working closely with the government and development partners to respond to the crisis. The support is focused on medium- to long-term reconstruction. The bank is also in contact with those providing humanitarian relief. The World Bank has already created a Multi-Donor Trust Fund at the request of Pakistan to support critical reconstruction and peace-building initiatives in crisis-affected areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Fata and Balochistan. Administered by the World Bank, nine donors have so far expressed interest in pooling resources into the fund.

In a related development, Germany has announced an increase in assistance for flood-affected people by up to Rs10 million, bringing the German immediate relief aid to Rs1.12 billion.

A press release of the German Embassy said that the help would be channelled through the UN and German humanitarian aid organisations. The German government has also provided 3.12 million euros to a project aimed at improving water and sanitation conditions in Gilgit-Baltistan.


----------



## NWO

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> I thought that was the topic of the thread. Why are we less generous towards Pakistan than we were to Haiti?


You were focusing *solely* on the magnitude of the events when the topic is to focus on the amount of aid given. 



CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> On the subject of American Attitudes toward Muslims heres a Poll.


Here's another poll, one that says over 40% of Americans believe that the civil liberties of Muslims should be restricted: Poll shows U.S. views on Muslim-Americans - U.S. news - msnbc.com


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Chanakyaa

Its great Help.
I think as a human being one will always apprectae if other human lives are saved... Irrespective of who does the same.

Good Work USA.

Hope our Pakistani Brothers n Ssisters recover from this disaster soon.

God Bless Pakistan.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

NWO said:


> You were focusing *solely* on the magnitude of the events when the topic is to focus on the amount of aid given.
> 
> Here's another poll, one that says over 40&#37; of Americans believe that the civil liberties of Muslims should be restricted: Poll shows U.S. views on Muslim-Americans - U.S. news - msnbc.com



The survey showed that 27 percent of respondents supported requiring all Muslim-Americans to register where they lived with the federal government. Twenty-two percent favored racial profiling to identify potential terrorist threats. And 29 percent thought undercover agents should infiltrate Muslim civic and volunteer organizations to keep tabs on their activities and fund-raising. 

I dont agree with having all Muslim Americans register, but I have no problem with profiling any group if that group present a danger, when grandmother of from Ohio start carrying bombs and hijacking planes, then I would be in favor of takeing a closer look at them. Also I think undercover agents should infiltrate Muslim civic and volunteer organizations to keep tabs on their activities and fund-raising. The FBI has done that to many american groups including differant religions in the USA as well poltical parties. 

According to FBI records, 85% of COINTELPRO resources were expended on infiltrating, disrupting, marginalizing, and/or subverting groups suspected of being subversive,[4] such as communist and socialist organizations; the women's rights movement; militant black nationalist groups, and the non-violent civil rights movement, including individuals such as Martin Luther King, Jr. and others associated with the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, the Congress of Racial Equality, the American Indian Movement, and other civil rights groups; a broad range of organizations labeled "New Left", including Students for a Democratic Society, the National Lawyers Guild, the Weathermen, almost all groups protesting the Vietnam War, and even individual student demonstrators with no group affiliation; and nationalist groups such as those "seeking independence for Puerto Rico." The other 15% of COINTELPRO resources were expended to marginalize and subvert "white hate groups," including the Ku Klux Klan and National States' Rights Party.[5]

Federal Bureau of Investigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If this is what it takes to prevent another 911 or people supporting terrorist organizations, welcome to the new world.

Some say the FBI have infiltrated the tea party.

Thats the job of the FBI, thats why they call it the Federal Bureau of Investigation, its their job to investigate any group to determine if they present a threat or engage in criminal activites.


----------



## fatman17

The Pakistan Air Force has released details of its flood relief operations across the country.


August 12: The Pakistan Air Force has released details of its flood relief operations across the country in the wake of the worst rainstorms for decades. 

Rescue helicopters from PAF base Mianwali have dropped thousands of meal boxes in the surrounding areas have conveyed doctors and paramedical staff along with ambulances to provide medical treatment to flood victims. 

C-130 transport aircraft are transporting relief goods including mineral water and ready-to-eat meals from PAF Base Chaklala, and four have been transporting stranded people from Skurdu and Gilgit. Near Sindh 84 transport boats have been taken by C-130s Sukkur. In four days the C-130s and helicopters transported half a million pounds of dry rations, mineral water, tents, water purification plants, blankets and ready-to-eat food. 

From PAF Base Peshawar four helicopters are delivering relief goods in locally flooded areas and relief goods received from neighbouring countries are also being dispatched by C-130s. The Pakistan Air Force has 16 C-130s available, comprising five C-130Bs, ten C-130Es and a single L-100 based with 6 Squadron at Chaklala.

AFM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauism

CAPTAIN AMERICA said:


> The survey showed that 27 percent of respondents supported requiring all Muslim-Americans to register where they lived with the federal government. Twenty-two percent favored racial profiling to identify potential terrorist threats. And 29 percent thought undercover agents should infiltrate Muslim civic and volunteer organizations to keep tabs on their activities and fund-raising.
> 
> * I dont agree with having all Muslim Americans register, but I have no problem with profiling any group if that group present a danger, when grandmother of from Ohio start carrying bombs and hijacking planes, then I would be in favor of takeing a closer look at them. Also I think undercover agents should infiltrate Muslim civic and volunteer organizations to keep tabs on their activities and fund-raising. The FBI has done that to many american groups including differant religions in the USA as well poltical parties. *
> 
> According to FBI records, 85% of COINTELPRO resources were expended on infiltrating, disrupting, marginalizing, and/or subverting groups suspected of being subversive,[4] such as communist and socialist organizations; the women's rights movement; militant black nationalist groups, and the non-violent civil rights movement, including individuals such as Martin Luther King, Jr. and others associated with the Southern Christian Leadership Conference, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People, the Congress of Racial Equality, the American Indian Movement, and other civil rights groups; a broad range of organizations labeled "New Left", including Students for a Democratic Society, the National Lawyers Guild, the Weathermen, almost all groups protesting the Vietnam War, and even individual student demonstrators with no group affiliation; and nationalist groups such as those "seeking independence for Puerto Rico." The other 15% of COINTELPRO resources were expended to marginalize and subvert "white hate groups," including the Ku Klux Klan and National States' Rights Party.[5]
> 
> Federal Bureau of Investigation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> If this is what it takes to prevent another 911 or people supporting terrorist organizations, welcome to the new world.
> 
> Some say the FBI have infiltrated the tea party.



ACLU will have a field day with you. Also look it up on US Bill of Rights, and see how many constitutional laws it will infringe without a probable cause.


----------



## Riz

Super Falcon said:


> well our president rich enough to buy and devote 10 helicopters from USA chnkooks or black hawks easily on his own but still he is counting on aid relief we overseas pakistani from all over the world if send 10 dollars each we dont need anu help from outside well im ready to do what im saying and i will send more than 10 dollars to PM relief fund



Yes and also the prince of punjabs, Nawaz & shahbaz the foundry holders should have to contribute in the country disaster


----------



## ejaz007

He should have visited KP or Punjab which are more affected than Sindh. This shows his mentality. He will make PPP a Sindh only party.

Even this visit shall backfire.


----------



## ejaz007

I am opening this thread to appreciate US help during flood. They are the only nation that have helped us so far and should be appreciated. Please keep this thread on topic and no mud slinging.


----------



## ejaz007

*U.S. accelerates flood relief in Pakistan * 


ISLAMABAD (July 31, 2010)  The U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan, Anne W. Patterson, today announced that the U.S. government is continuing to send assistance for flood relief efforts in the country. 
The United States supports Pakistans emergency relief efforts on behalf of people affected by recent monsoon floods, said Ambassador Patterson.

In response to Pakistans National Disaster Management Authoritys specific request for the following assistance, the U.S. is providing:

Four Zodiac inflatable rescue boats, which are designed and built for lightness and speed on rapidly flowing waters;
Two water filtration units, which provide pumping, purification, storage and distribution. Each unit can fulfill the daily water requirements of up to 10,000 people;
An initial delivery of more than 50,000 halal meals from U.S. supply depots in the region. The meals are being delivered to Pakistans military for distribution in flood-stricken areas. In addition, arrangements are being made to deliver more halal meals to Pakistan in the coming days; and
Twelve pre-fabricated steel bridges that can temporarily replace highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency. The Provincial Government and Pakistans military are coordinating their efforts to ensure the use of these bridges. 
Friday, the U.S. provided helicopters to support the Ministry of Interiors rescue operations. The MOI 50th Squadron has been able to rescue more than 400 people isolated by the flood waters. Food and water also has been ferried to people still not able to leave the flood areas. Helicopter operations are continuing today.

Additional assistance will be provided based on the Government of Pakistans assessments of humanitarian needs.

U.S. accelerates flood relief in Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*U.S. Announces Initial $10 Million Pakistan Flood Relief Assistance*
*Delivers Food Meals, Emergency Supplies*

August 1, 2010

Islamabad - The U.S. announced today that it would make an initial contribution of $10 million in humanitarian assistance to Pakistan flood relief based on priorities identified by the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA), and is prepared to earmark additional funds for the effort, if requested.

Early on Sunday, U.S. aircrews aboard a U.S. Air Force C-130 and a C-17 transport aircraft flew into Pakistan Air Force Base Chaklala, Rawalpindi, and delivered about 50,000 halal meals, in support of an NDMA request.

Approximately 62,000 more halal meals from U.S. supply depots in the region are scheduled for delivery to Pakistan later today via U.S. airlift, with more coming over the next few days.

To date, U.S. assistance to Pakistan's flood relief efforts have also included four Zodiac inflatable rescue boats, two water filtration units, and 12 pre-fabricated steel bridges that can temporarily replace highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency. In addition, U.S.-provided helicopters continue to support the Ministry of Interior's rescue operations. The MOI 50th Squadron has been able to rescue more than 550 people isolated by the flood waters including people in need of urgent medical care. Food and water also has been ferried to people still not able to leave the flood areas.

Additional assistance will be provided based on the Government of Pakistan's assessments of humanitarian needs.

U.S. Announces Initial $10 Million Pakistan Flood Relief Assistance Delivers Food Meals, Emergency Supplies (08/01/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

*U.S. Transportation Command Leader Visits Pakistan*

August 3, 2010

Islamabad - General Duncan McNabb, U.S. Transportation Command commander, traveled to Pakistan August 2-3 for a scheduled visit to consult with General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff, regarding U.S. military logistics operations in the region. Aboard his aircraft flying to Pakistan, Gen. McNabb brought 12,200 halal meals for emergency ration distribution by the Pakistani government to those affected by the recent monsoon floods.

"I offer my deepest condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the recent flooding," he said. "The United States will continue to support the people of Pakistan, both during Pakistan's flood relief operations and as a long-term partner and ally."

During the meeting with General Kayani, McNabb emphasized the U.S. commitment for continued support to Pakistan during the current flood relief efforts and beyond.

The U.S. Transportation Command is responsible for the overall coordination of transportation, sustainment and distribution efforts across the U.S. military and in coordination with partner nations.

U.S. Transportation Command Leader Visits Pakistan (08/03/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Fact Sheet
U.S. Response To Pakistan's Flooding Disaster*

August 5, 2010

The United States has responded immediately and generously to Pakistan's call for assistance following the tragic and devastating floods that started on July 29. Our response has been consistent with our humanitarian values and our deep commitment to Pakistan. Support to Pakistan includes financial assistance and the immediate provision of urgently needed supplies and services drawing on unique U.S. capabilities.

*Latest Developments:*

The six U.S. Army helicopters have begun humanitarian assistance operations. The four CH-47 Chinook helicopters and two UH-60 Blackhawk helicopters are operating in partnership with the Pakistan government throughout the flood-impacted areas to deliver much-needed relief supplies and provide transport to people who urgently need emergency assistance. Today, they evacuated more than 800 people from Kalam to Khwazakhela and transported 66,000 pounds of relief supplies. 
The U.S. is making a new contribution of $25 million in assistance to flood-affected populations, bringing its total commitment to date to more than $35 million. The money will be provided by USAID to international organizations and established Pakistani NGOs to provide food, health care and shelter for those displaced by the floods. 
U.S. Contributions To Date:

U.S. helicopters assigned to the Pakistani Ministry of Interior's 50th Squadron are continuing their operations and have rescued 983 people and airlifted 30,973 pounds of supplies. 
More than 436,000 halal meals from U.S. stocks in Afghanistan and elsewhere in the region have been delivered to civilian and military officials in Pakistan, a contribution of $3.25 million. 
Twelve pre-fabricated steel bridges have been made available as temporary replacements for highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency. 
Four Zodiac inflatable rescue boats with power motors and two water filtration units-- which provide pumping, purification, and distribution of potable water for up to 10,000 persons daily are being provided for use in the affected area. 
A second consignment containing four additional water treatment units, 14 Zodiac boats with motors, 10 water storage bladders with distribution systems for drinking water and 30 concrete-cutting saws has been shipped to Peshawar for the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA). 
A 25kw generator was provided to the Frontier Scouts-KPk to support their flood relief efforts. 
The U.S. and its international and national partners are continuing ongoing humanitarian programs in the flood-affected areas and are working to identify assistance gaps to be addressed through an expansion of existing programs as well as new grants. 
Private Sector Response:

The Coca-Cola Corporation for Pakistan and Afghanistan announced August 5 $500,000 donation. 
Working with mGive, Americans are contributing to Pakistan flood relief by texting the word "SWAT" to 50555. The text will result in a donation of $10 to the UNHCR Pakistan Flood Relief Effort. Every $10 helps provide tents and emergency aid to displaced families. 
The Government of Pakistan and the Pakistan cellular phone industry are inviting Pakistanis to contribute to the Prime Minister's Fund for Flood Relief beginning August 5 by texting the amount of their donation to 1234. 

Fact Sheet: U.S. Response To Pakistan's Flooding Disaster (08/05/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*U.S. Dispatches Disaster Assistance Team
DART' Specialists To Facilitate Flood Assistance To Victims*

August 9, 2010

Islamabad - In recognition of the growing humanitarian assistance needs outlined by Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani, U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) Administrator Dr. Rajiv Shah has dispatched a special Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) to Islamabad to coordinate U.S. response in support of Pakistan's government.

The DART is composed of experienced humanitarian relief experts - many of whom worked in Pakistan in the aftermath of the 2005 earthquake - who are working with Pakistan's national and provincial disaster management agencies to monitor assistance requirements and to quickly fill identified gaps by acquiring relief supplies, locally if possible.

"We are here to help Pakistan's government meet the most pressing needs of the people affected by the flooding," DART team leader William S. Berger said. "Our team is working closely with the National Disaster Management Authority to meet health, food, shelter, and other needs as they arise."

DART teams are only activated for major disasters, the most recent following the January earthquake in Haiti. A DART deployed to Pakistan in 2009 to provide relief to displaced families in Malakand and in 2005 following the earthquake.

Last week, the U.S. announced a $35 million contribution to assist Pakistani flood victims, including $15 million to the U.N. World Food Program to purchase wheat locally and dispatch prepositioned food for emergency use, $10 million to expand existing emergency programs and add programs that address needs identified by the Government of Pakistan, and $10 million in emergency assistance to support health, shelter, and water, sanitation and hygiene programs.

To date, the U.S. has supplied food to about 158,500 people through its partnership with the World Food Program and is currently reaching about 35,000 to 49,000 people per day.

U.S. Dispatches Disaster Assistance Team (08/09/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*FACT SHEET
U.S. Response to Pakistan's Flooding Disaster*

August 9, 2010

The United States has responded immediately and generously to Pakistan's call for assistance following the tragic and devastating floods that started on July 29. Our response has been consistent with our humanitarian values and our deep commitment to Pakistan. Support to Pakistan includes both financial assistance and the immediate provision of urgently needed supplies and services, drawing on unique U.S. capabilities.

*Latest Developments: *

U.S. Military helicopters supporting relief and rescue operations in Pakistan resumed operations today. During their flight, they rescued approximately 500 people and delivered 48,000 pounds of relief supplies. 
To date, the U.S. has supplied food to about 158,500 people through its partnership with the World Food Program and is currently reaching about 35,000 to 49,000 people per day. 
To coordinate the U.S. humanitarian aid, USAID's Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) began work in Pakistan August 8. The DART is composed of humanitarian relief experts, many of whom worked in Pakistan in the aftermath of the 2005 earthquake, to monitor assistance and quickly fill identified gaps by acquiring relief supplies, locally if possible. 

*U.S. Contributions To Date:*

Six U.S. Army helicopters began humanitarian assistance operations August 5, but were grounded on August 6 -8 due to weather conditions. On their first day of operations, they evacuated more than 800 people from Kalam to Khwazakhela and transported 66,000 pounds of relief supplies. To date, the helicopters have evacuated 1300 people and delivered 114,000 pounds of relief supplies. 
To date, the U.S.'s financial commitment for assistance to flood-affected populations stands at $35 million. The money is being provided by the U. S. Agency for International Development to international organizations and established Pakistani NGOs to provide food, health care and shelter for those displaced by the floods. 
U.S.helicopters assigned to the Pakistani Ministry of Interior's 50th Squadron are continuing their operations and have rescued 1005 people andairlifted 37,473 pounds of supplies. 
More than 436,000 halal meals have been delivered to civilian and military officials in Pakistan, a contribution of $3.25 million dollars. 
Emergency relief items were delivered to the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) in Peshawar, including 18 Zodiac rescue boats, 6 water filtration units (each capable of providing clean water to 10,000 people a day), 10 water storage bladders and 30 concrete-cutting saws valued at $746,000. 
Twelve pre-fabricated steel bridges, valued at $3.2 million, have been made available as temporary replacements for highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency. A 25kw generator, costing approximately $30,000, was provided to the Frontier Scouts-KPk to support their flood relief efforts. 
Private Sector Response:

Working with mGive, Americans are contributing to Pakistan flood relief by texting the word "SWAT" to 50555. The text will result in a donation of $10 to the UNHCR Pakistan Flood Relief Effort. Every $10 helps provide tents and emergency aid to displaced families. 
The Government of Pakistan and the Pakistan cellular phone industry are inviting Pakistanis to contribute to the Prime Minister's Fund for Flood Relief beginning August 5 by texting the amount of their donation to "1234" 
Proctor and Gamble donated $455,000 in cash and in-kind contributions, including 4 million PUR water purification tablets, which are especially effective in making flood water potable. 
The global U.S. health company Abbott Labs has committed $83,000 in cash and in-kind donations for flood victims. 

Fact Sheet: U.S. Response to Pakistan's Flooding Disaster (08/09/2010) - U.S. Embassy Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*U.S. Aid to Pakistani Flood Victims Ramps Up*
By Jim Garamone
American Forces Press Service

WASHINGTON, Aug. 10, 2010  U.S. Army helicopters took advantage of a break in the weather to fly relief missions in Pakistan yesterday and today, rescuing 916 people and delivering 89,000 pounds of relief supplies.

Four Chinook helicopters and two Black Hawks aided Pakistani officials in the northwestern part of the country, where flooding and landslides have isolated large swaths of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

To date, U.S. helicopters have rescued 2,305 people and transported 211,000 pounds of supplies in 40 sorties. Weather has been a tremendous obstacle, with monsoon rains still falling over the area. The choppers, based in Afghanistans Ghazi air base, could not fly for two days earlier this week.

The flooding in Pakistan may end up being the biggest natural disaster in the nations history, United Nations officials said yesterday.

The deadly floods, triggered by the monsoon, have spread from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province to the more populous provinces of Punjab, Balochistan and Sindh in the south, said Martin Mogwanja, U.N. humanitarian coordinator for Pakistan.

The flooding has destroyed or badly damaged more than 250,000 homes, and has left at least 1.5 million people homeless, according to Pakistani and U.N. figures. Pakistani officials say around 1,600 people have died in the floods, and perhaps 4.5 million people are affected in some way in the country.

What makes this unique is the scale of the disaster and its effect throughout the entire country, U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan Anne W. Patterson said Aug. 6. The earthquake and the displacement of 2 million people from the Swat Valley were more localized. So while the loss of life  in this disaster may be less, the economic impact and the need for reconstruction assistance over time could well be greater.

The number of affected people is expected to rise to 6 million by the end of the week, as the flood waters on the Indus River move south. At least 92 bridges over the river and its tributaries have been destroyed, and more than 200 major roads have been damaged, Patterson said. There are four major dams at risk, she said. Crop and livestock loss will affect long-term livelihood and food security.

Officials with the U.N.s World Food Program estimated that as many as 2.5 million people will require food assistance.

The United States has added $35 million in assistance to the $10 million already allocated. Our [Defense Department] colleagues, recognizing the growing crisis, immediately went on a search for emergency meals, Patterson said. On [Aug. 7], U.S. aircrews aboard the U.S. Air Force C-130 and C-17 transport aircraft flew into Rawalpindi and delivered about 50,000 halal meals in support of a Pakistan government request. That number grew through the week to nearly 436,000 meals. Halal meals conform with Islamic law.

The United States also has provided prefabricated steel bridges, inflatable boats and water filtration capabilities.

Defense.gov News Article: U.S. Aid to Pakistani Flood Victims Ramps Up


----------



## ejaz007

*1,000 US Marines, 24 helicopters arrive to help flood survivors*

** Helicopters to assist in search, airlift, rescue work in affected areas*

KARACHI: A shipload of US Marines and helicopters arrived to boost relief efforts in Pakistan on Thursday, but Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani said his country needs more international help to cope with one of the worst natural disasters in history.

The USS Peleliu arrived off the coast near Karachi along with helicopters and about 1,000 Marines. The helicopters will fly to flood-hit areas and rescue stranded people and deliver food and other supplies. According to the US embassy, two US Marine Corps CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters arrived as part of continued US assistance to Pakistan for flood relief. 

Meanwhile, US Consul General William Martin said the US would assist Pakistan in its rebuilding effort in the flood-affected areas. The USS Peleliu, anchored some 35 nautical miles off Karachi, has brought 24 military helicopters of various sizes for search, airlift and rescue work in the affected areas.

Commitment: The presence of US ships and Marines speaks of the commitment of US President Obama and the American people to provide assistance to the Pakistani people during this catastrophe, Martin added. Col Roy Osborne of the US Marines said two of the helicopters had already been despatched to the upcountry, while five more will be flying today (Friday) and others will be despatched afterwards, to join rescue work. Also on Thursday, officials at the US State Department said the country is increasing its financial contribution to flood relief in Pakistan by another $21 million. agencies/staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1,000 US Marines,*???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xdrive

Wait.... why is the U.S providing Pakistan with support? According to alot of People on this forum the U.S is just trying to take over the world and is just trying to kill everyone in Pakistan. 

When the U.S is giving you all money, you like them.

When they are not, you all hate them.


----------



## ejaz007

I requested no nonsense. I do not speak for all and I don't hate USA. End of story.


----------



## Pasban

The Iranian Red Crescent Society (IRCS) has dispatched its third consignment of humanitarian relief to Pakistani victims of heavy floods and landslides. 

Iran sent the third batch of relief weighing about 40 tons to the Pakistani capital, Islamabad, via air from the southern city of Bandar-Abbas on Wednesday night, IRCS Secretary General Zaher Rostami said. 

The relief supplies include tents, food, blankets and clothes. 

Rostami pointed out that Iran has so far dispatched 140 tons of humanitarian aid to Pakistan, adding that the Islamic Republic will send at least six more shipments of supplies to Pakistan within the next week. 

The death toll from floods in Pakistan has risen to more than 1,600 with nearly two million Pakistanis displaced so far. 

An estimated 15 million Pakistanis are said to be affected as the agricultural sector of the country has been severely damaged. 

UN humanitarian Chief John Holmes has appealed for USD 459 million to help the Pakistani victims.

Iran sends humanitarian aid to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Greateful to our iranian brothers


----------



## NWO

xdrive said:


> When the U.S is giving you all money, you like them.
> 
> When they are not, you all hate them.


Come on, now, no mud slinging. We need help, and if the US is helping us, then we're grateful. 

BTW, UK also deserves a thank. They've donated just as much as US.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

xdrive said:


> Wait.... why is the U.S providing Pakistan with support? According to alot of People on this forum the U.S is just trying to take over the world and is just trying to kill everyone in Pakistan.
> 
> When the U.S is giving you all money, you like them.
> 
> When they are not, you all hate them.



We are just against the drone killing of civilians and war in our neighbourhood , US and Pakistan just get along fine, if US gives us respect as an ally , we are a great ally just ask China


----------



## nomi007

although most of the countries around the globe hates USA but USA have very good record in Disaster period in very where in the world.i appreciate USA role in these types of activities.


----------



## nomi007

plz Iran also sends its Chinooks for rescue activities we badly need of that helicopters


----------



## QADRI

Thanks to our brother countries, Iran, Turkey and China..


----------



## air marshal

*Why Armed Forces are only reliable aid-worker?*

IT goes against the credibility of the current dispensation in the government in Islamabad that people have hardly donated any amount in the Prime Ministers Flood Relief Fund but people throng to the Army-led camps and relief centers, to volunteer or give aid. The reason is simple, the Islamabad government has as usual been caught napping; first the Governments Meteorological Department forecast weaker Monsoon rains than previous years (it changed its website after the deluge hit Pakistan) thus leaving the people totally unprepared for the catastrophe. The National Disaster Management Authority, which was created after great fanfare in the aftermath of the 2005 Earthquake, and is supposed to have a proactive role in managing disasters, was also totally unprepared. Pressure mounted on the government because the head of the state, President Zardari chose to visit his private chateau in France and revel in one of the most expensive hotels in London on a private trip as well as call on the British Prime Minister, despite the Brits insulting and humiliating comments against the people of Pakistan and thousands continued to drown in the floods back home. Touched to the quick, the reaction of the government was twofold. One, the Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani was asked to make a few cosmetic visits to some flood affected localities and observe the devastations caused from the safety of his helicopter window. When he did make a landing at Mianwali, the NDMA rigged up a fake field hospital with phony flood affectees, who were awarded compensation cheques by the PM. As soon as the PM departed for safer climes, the bogus hospital was disbanded but not before a private TV channel exposed the fraud. To rub salt in the wound, President Zardari became a victim of a shoe hurler in a PPP organized rally in Birmingham. The shoe thrower was also a jiyala, but perhaps with a pang of conscience since he could not bear his Presidents merrymaking while thousands perished back home. The government, instead of gearing up its relief efforts, directed its total anger at the private TV channel, stopping its transmission, burning its newsprint and jiyalas all over Sindh, instead of stopping the flood, surrounded, attacked and ransacked the private TV channel and its newspaper offices.

In this void of rescue and relief, there was only one organization, the Armed Forces of Pakistan, which rushed to help its countrymen. Pakistan Army, which is the bigger force, bore the brunt of the rescue and relief efforts. Pakistan Air Force and Navy, though smaller in size, were not found wanting in spirit. PAF rushed its C-130s and helicopters for aiding the flood victims, while PN boats and helicopters were plying round the clock to help the people stranded in the floods. Pakistan Army engineers strived to build bridges where the original ones had been washed off; medical teams of the three forces have been in the flood hit region in all four provinces from day one while Army Jawans have not only risked their lives to rescue those swept by floods, but have also helped build dykes to keep the flood waters away.It is obvious that the Armed Forces of Pakistan, especially the Army is likely to endear itself to the people because they have been there to aid them in their hour of need. It has not indulged in photo opportunities or fake camps but even the highest level of Commanders is regularly visiting the flood affected areas. The Government on the other hand, has not only been involved in criminal neglect of the people in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Baluchistan (Punjab has fared slightly better because of its vibrant provincial government) but failed to learn from its mistakes in the former two provinces and could have made provisions to avert danger in Sindh. Unfortunately, the NDMA or for that matter the Government in Islamabad and Karachi took few steps to save its people. The provincial government in Sindh was busier trying to whip up pressure against the private TV channel mentioned earlier, to save the honour of its President and play up the Sindh Card rather than save lives. Such disastrous moves made it imperative for the Armed Forces to bend backwards to save the people in distress.

Why Armed Forces are only reliable aid-worker?


----------



## nanmun

Good to see many countries/people joining hands to help the people in need. 

Good work by PAF, Turkey and all other countries. UN should have a rapid action force which can be used to save/rescue people in these kinds of natural disasters.


----------



## sparklingway

Call it a photo-op all you want, but he does spend time in public service:-


----------



## sparklingway

BBC's brilliant coverage. Although brilliant might not be a suitable word here, but BBC and Al-Jazeera are the only two International Channels giving the disaster the coverage it deserves.

BBC News - How a tragedy unfolded in Pakistan


----------



## anon45

The assistance looks greatly needed to me, but I could see how 1000 US marines could raise eyebrows to some people.


wonder if there will be claims of invasion though from some camps...


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan floods  a timeline *

- July 29: Flash floods and landslides caused by monsoon rains hit northwestern Pakistan and Pakistani-administered Kashmir as the country mourns its worst aviation disaster, which killed 152 people in Islamabad.

- July 31: Local authorities say the floods have killed at least 800. The deluge kills another 65 people in mountains across the border in Afghanistan.

- August 2: The UN says that nearly 980,000 people have been left homeless or have been displaced.

- The Red Cross appeals for aid.

- August 4: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani calls on his administration to speed up the delivery of aid. There is a growing backlash against the civilian government and President Asif Ali Zardari over failures to provide food, water and sanitation to the victims.

- August 5: The UN estimates that the flooding has killed 1,600 people in northwestern Pakistan alone.

- Numerous cases of diarrhoea.

- The UN says it has received 18 million dollars of international aid.

- August 6: Pakistan declares a red alert as the flooding worsens, reaching the south and leading to the evacuation of half a million people.

- The floods have affected 12 million people in Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provinces, the National Disaster Management Agency says.

- August 7: In the south, notably in the densely populated province of Sindh, a million people are evacuated, bringing to 15 million the number affected across the country according to the local authorities.

- August 8: Landslides in Gilgit-Baltistan province in the far north.

- Gilani visits flood-hit areas of Sindh province, calling again for international aid.

- August 9: Around 13.8 million people have been affected by the floods in Pakistan, making the scale of the disaster worse than the 2004 tsunami, 2005 earthquake in Kashmir and the 2010 Haiti earthquake, a UN official says.

- August 10: Six million people need humanitarian aid in order to survive, according to the UN.

- Zardari returns to Pakistan, after a European tour for which he was criticised.

- August 11: The UN appeals for 460 million dollars in emergency aid for flood victims.

- A senior UN envoy warns that militants could exploit Pakistan's worst humanitarian disaster.

- The United States triples the number of helicopters helping Pakistan's flood relief effort.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

There is 0&#37; coverage on North American channels - 

This disaster is 10 times greater then Haiti and definitly greater then tsunami incident , tsunami killed instantaneously , this will kill ppl slowly as soon they will have food and water shortages and then illnesses will creep in ... 

So action is needed

These images that we see ... are not on any tv stations here in north america


----------



## Stealth

Wrong title : Zardari Visits Pakistan&#8217;s Flood Zone

Correct Title: *Zardari Visits/Tour Pakistan for one week*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Floods are in short not as "sexy" if you'd accept such an inhumane and insensitive use of the term as in it's commercial sale-ability. Earthquakes show pictures of entire cities crumbled to ashes, and the tsunami showed thirty foot high waves (besides the spread of the disaster and the presence of foreign tourists).

Floods simply do not generate the response from the people since they're assumed to be far less devastating and a video of people's stuff floating in muddy water seems less destructive compared to a crumbled house.

That's the crass way of putting it but it's true.


----------



## xdrive

anon45 said:


> wonder if there will be claims of invasion though from some camps...



Of course there will be. Remember, the U.S is a country that just wants to take over the world and kill everyone right?.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

QADRI said:


> Thanks to our brother countries, Iran, Turkey and China..



+ Saudia 100 million dollars in air + transport bridge between cities 
+ US 55 , million , 14-19 helicopters for releif efforts


----------



## sparklingway

That is IRCS not the state itself. I must state my surprise over the lackluster response from Iran.


----------



## T-Faz

xdrive said:


> Of course there will be. Remember, the U.S is a country that just wants to take over the world and kill everyone right?.



I think it would be a good idea to stop your offensive stereotyping. There might be some who will be of the view you are putting forward but many of people appreciate the overwhelming help US has provided to us over the years. 

Pakistani's up till a very recent time considered themselves to be closer to the west especially US then any other Muslim nation. Unfortunately the WOT and other events have altered that a bit. However, you will start to see that relations betweenour nations improve and so will the perception of each other.

All that is needed is a long term commitment in helping and developing a relation that is mutually beneficial. If US can help Turkey as it did from Ataturk's time, surely it can do the same for Pakistan and once that happens, US will benefit a lot from the improved security situation in Pakistan. It is only Pakistan that can keep the region in check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*NHW blocked: Sindh-Punjab traffic cut off*

The water level in Indus River at Sukkur is declining but still is in dangerous zone and could be flooded. While the traffic between Sindh and Punjab has been suspended as floodwaters have inundated national highway from many points after a big crack appeared in a canal at Kot Sabzal near Sadiqabad
According to Flood Forecasting Division, water outflow at Guddo Barrage is 1,96,978 cusecs whereas 11, 13,218 cusecs at Sukkur Barrage. Water outflow has been continuously rising at Kotri Barrage and water flow has been reached at 2,04000 cusecs level.
In the area of Kot Sabzal near Rahim Yar Khan, National High way has been blocked due to shattering of canal's bank. According to Motor Way Police, traffic on high way has been blocked on emergency basis but the water has reached on high way due to crushing of canal bank. Police has said that light weight traffic is however continued on the highway whereas heavy traffic has been stopped till Rahim Yar Khan.
Tele communication services between Punjab and Sind have effected badly because of water on highway.
Meanwhile, many cracks have been appearing in a Bunder wall built along River Indus as security embankment in Sukkur district due to constant pressure of water in river.
Floodtides have played devastation in Adda Basiran of Muzaffargarh and now are heading to Khan Garh and Rohela Waliki.
More than 100 villages of Nowshero Feroz have been submerged while flash floods are marching towards Jacobabad.
Most protection bunds along Indus River in Larkana have been sustaining immense pressure while most Katchi Abadies have been washed away by floodwaters in the area.
Water pressure has been mounting persistently at Jamsheed Pur Loop Dyke, Alraja Gar Dyke and Fareedabad Dyke, which could be wiped away at anytime.
80 towns in Shah Jamal of Muzaffargarh have been affected. Meanwhile, more heavy rains in Malakand Division have killed more than 200 people, washing away over 150 link-bridges, hundreds of houses and shops.
Thousands of people have been trapped within their areas with their residences completely destroyed.
Flood-victims trapped in various areas of Kohistan District have been waiting for relief goods for last 15 days.
40-kilogram flour price has surged up to Rs.5000 is some areas. Skin and other diseases are breaking out in flood-stricken places.


----------



## xdrive

T-Faz said:


> I think it would be a good idea to stop your offensive stereotyping. There might be some who will be of the view you are putting forward but many of people appreciate the overwhelming help US has provided to us over the years.
> 
> Pakistani's up till a very recent time considered themselves to be closer to the west especially US then any other Muslim nation. Unfortunately the WOT and other events have altered that a bit. However, you will start to see that relations betweenour nations improve and so will the perception of each other.
> 
> All that is needed is a long term commitment in helping and developing a relation that is mutually beneficial. If US can help Turkey as it did from Ataturk's time, surely it can do the same for Pakistan and once that happens, US will benefit a lot from the improved security situation in Pakistan. It is only Pakistan that can keep the region in check.



It's not the view i'm putting forward. I am being sarcastic. As i said, tons of people on this forum think exactly what i wrote, but then say "oh thank you" when the U.S gives them money.


----------



## NWO

xdrive said:


> It's not the view i'm putting forward. I am being sarcastic. As i said, tons of people on this forum think exactly what i wrote, but then say "oh thank you" when the U.S gives them money.


If they weren't grateful, you'd probably say how ungrateful they are. When they are grateful, you say they are being hypocritical and just want money. 

Listen, when US does something in the favor of Pakistan, Pakistanis like that. When they do something harming Pakistan, they don't like that. Whats so difficult to understand that?


----------



## xdrive

NWO said:


> If they weren't grateful, you'd probably say how ungrateful they are. When they are grateful, you say they are being hypocritical and just want money.
> 
> Listen, when US does something in the favor of Pakistan, Pakistanis like that. When they do something harming Pakistan, they don't like that. Whats so difficult to understand that?



No that's not my point at all. Please re read my posts.

thanks.


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Jigs said:


> China has been actively involved in this. Saudi Arab has also allocated 100 million for aid/relief work in pakistan. Not sure what you mean by corruption.



Can you please quote the source of this 100 million news by KSA


----------



## Aamir Hussain

I think there is serious issue between Zaardari and the Saudi King for reasons unknown. This was also touched upon by Kamaran Khan in one of his nightly run down on "State of the Union" in Pakistan.

Issue or nn issue, KSA should come out fully and help -- the help from them, in my opinion, is not very forthcomming at this point in time. Once again US has stepped in whether we like it or not. Full marks to US!!!


----------



## Arsalan

ejaz007 said:


> I am opening this thread to appreciate US help during flood. They are the only nation that have helped us so far and should be appreciated. Please keep this thread on topic and no mud slinging.



there was no need to open a thread for this. there were already many discussing the same:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...join-pakistan-flood-relief-2.html#post1064644

and the origianl and the oldest one:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...lief-missions-swat-valley-chinook-action.html
it will be better if we can discuss this on th above mentioned thread!

regards!


----------



## Arsalan

friends there all already many threads dicsussing the same issue. moreover there is no room for this thread i Military Aviation section. please note that it will be better if we can move to relavant thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...lief-missions-swat-valley-chinook-action.html

we must try not to waste precious bandwidth by opening multiple threads.

i hope you will take this in a positive way.

regards!


----------



## Usama86

Dawn News Alert: Flood water has entered the outskirts of Jacobabad, canal can only hold it for 2-3 hrs and then it will head straight to Shahbaz Airbase and eventually Jacobabad city. They say 70-80&#37; of the city has been evacuated.

DAWN.COM | Provinces | Flood heading towards Jacobabad: Sindh CM

*KARACHI: Chief Minister Sindh Qaim Ali Shah said on Friday that the flood that has arrived in Sindh is heading towards Jacobabad and people living in that area have been advised to relocate.*

During a press conference in Sukkar, Shah said that a decision has been made to relocate the flood-affected people to Karachi and Hyderabad.

Shah said that the flood in various areas of Sindh was very destructive and affected numerous people across the region.

He said that protecting national assets and precious lives was the biggest priority. He further added that Gudo Baraj will receive 10 lakh cusec of water at maximum. &#8211; DawnNews


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

why not to send them to Kamra, so our engineers could take a better look to new technologies.


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

chauism said:


> ACLU will have a field day with you. Also look it up on US Bill of Rights, and see how many constitutional laws it will infringe without a probable cause.



I was never very poltically corrrect.


----------



## Spring Onion

Thomas said:


> unfortunately it most likely has more to do with press coverage. And such a low death toll when compared to it's magnitude. You simply do not see the TV and newspaper coverage as in other disasters. So it is not in the minds of people as much. if 50,000 people had died you would see a big difference in incoming aid




We have seen this less generosity even among our own Pakistani people towards this flood disaster. I have asked the same question from people during my visits to camps for flood victims few days back and the common response was that due to lack of affective media coverage besides lack of confidence in the current civilian government people are reluctant to pledge amount to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusi0n

kursed said:


> Army Selective in Rescuing Flood Victims | Teeth Maestro[/url]



i am new here and the only reason i joined this forum was to reply to ur quoted post about the army being selective in rescuing flood victims ... now i am surprised to see what lengths some people go in their army bashing or in being a pessimist ... whats wrong with the airforce evacuating their own? ... the armed forces is always known for taking good care of their own ... those men working round the clock participating in relief efforts are able to do so just coz they know that their own families wud be taken care of ... how else do u expect them to help the rest of the nation when their own families are at risk and are not taken care off??? ... the author of the post dramatically went on "Could the government afford to divert a plane to transport families of airforce officials from the Governments relief efforts for the most affected?" ... it wasnt a government plane ... it was PAF C130 ... the flight was specially flown in to evacuate families of PAF officials ... furthermore i also find it hypocritical on the part of the author that on one end he is speaking against the so called "preferrential treatment" of armed forces personal and on the other he still ends up getting a seat on the same plane ... seems like all his effort was for his own seat ... if u think it was so wrong y didnt u stayed at the airport with the rest and protested against it??? ... or better y didnt u offered the seat u were being offered to someone who was direly in need??? ... the other point the author mentioned about the gov and the army neglecting certain areas is also not valid ... they dun neglect areas on purpose ... they just try to make the best possible use of there resources ... which by no means are unlimited ... that means that help will arrive at some areas earlier and at other later on ... that doesnt mean that they purposefully neglected the area in question ... the author in the end goes on writing bout him being a part of various relief efforts while all i see is him just talking on baseless issues while the armed forces of this country are out there helping the people in the best possible way


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

&#214;&#208;&#185;&#250;&#212;&#217;&#207;&#242;&#176;&#205;&#187;&#249;&#203;&#185;&#204;&#185;&#204;&#225;&#185;&#169;5000&#205;&#242;&#212;&#170;&#206;&#239;&#215;&#202;&#212;&#174;&#214;&#250;_&#208;&#194;&#206;&#197;&#214;&#208;&#208;&#196;_&#208;&#194;&#192;&#203;&#205;&#248;

China once again to provide 50 million yuan aid to Pakistan


&#20013;&#22269;&#20877;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;5000&#19975;&#20803;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#208;&#194;&#192;&#203;&#202;&#215;&#210;&#179; 2010&#24180;08&#26376;13&#26085;19:39 &#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#21271;&#20140;8&#26376;13&#26085;&#30005;(&#35760;&#32773; &#29579;&#24076&#35760;&#32773;13&#26085;&#20174;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#65292;&#20026;&#34920;&#36798;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#23545;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#30340;&#21451;&#22909;&#24773;&#35850;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#20915;&#23450;&#20877;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;&#20215;&#20540;5000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#36825;&#31508;&#25588;&#21161;&#29289;&#36164;&#23558;&#29992;&#20110;&#24110;&#21161;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#25937;&#21161;&#27946;&#28798;&#28798;&#27665;&#21644;&#21521;&#24052;&#27946;&#25166;&#22320;&#21306;&#22576;&#22622;&#28246;&#21463;&#22256;&#23621;&#27665;&#25552;&#20379;&#24613;&#38656;&#30340;&#29983;&#27963;&#24517;&#38656;&#21697;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#39135;&#21697;&#12289;&#24080;&#31735;&#12289;&#27611;&#27631;&#12289;&#33647;&#21697;&#12289;&#30719;&#27849;&#27700;&#12289;&#20928;&#27700;&#35774;&#22791;&#21644;&#21387;&#32553;&#24178;&#31918;&#31561;&#29289;&#36164;&#23558;&#20110;&#36817;&#26085;&#21551;&#36816;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#27492;&#21069;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#20110;8&#26376;1&#26085;&#23459;&#24067;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#25552;&#20379;&#19968;&#25209;&#20215;&#20540;1000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#65292;&#24110;&#21161;&#24052;&#26041;&#25937;&#21161;&#28798;&#27665;&#12290;&#36825;&#31508;&#29289;&#36164;&#20027;&#35201;&#21253;&#25324;&#27700;&#20928;&#21270;&#35774;&#22791;&#12289;&#33647;&#21697;&#12289;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#21644;&#24080;&#31735;&#65292;&#24182;&#24050;&#20110;8&#26376;4&#26085;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#12290;



Pakistan, China to provide 50 million yuan further material aid http://www.sina.com.cn 2010 &#24180; 08 &#26376; 13 &#26085; 19:39 Xinhua 
Xinhua Beijing on Aug. 13 (Xinhua Wang Xi) from the Ministry of Commerce's 13, learned to express the Chinese Government and people of Pakistan government and people's friendship, the Chinese government has decided to provide Pakistan with 50 million yuan worth of humanitarian aid. 

It is understood that this aid will be used to help rescue flood victims and the Government of Pakistan to the Ba Hongzha barrier lake region provide much-needed necessities of stranded residents. Including food, tents, blankets, medicines, mineral water, water purification equipment and compressed dry rations and other supplies to be shipped today. 

Earlier, the Chinese government announced on August 1 to the Government of Pakistan to provide 10 million yuan worth of material assistance to help rescue victims in Pakistan. This material includes water purification equipment, medicines, generators and tents, and had arrived in Pakistan on August 4.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Hope that the friends of Pakistan know that China now also has many natural disasters, just hope these help for Pakistan friends is beneficial.


Additional assistance may also be more, I hope that China will help Pakistan build more dams to better control so large floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaChina

linkinpark said:


> Despite Cameroon's statement UK are the leading donor of AID for Pakistani floods



why no donation from india?


----------



## huzihaidao12

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2010-08-13/193920893484.shtml

China once again to provide 50 million yuan aid to Pakistan


&#20013;&#22269;&#20877;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;5000&#19975;&#20803;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#208;&#194;&#192;&#203;&#202;&#215;&#210;&#179; 2010&#24180;08&#26376;13&#26085;19:39 &#26032;&#21326;&#32593; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#26032;&#21326;&#32593;&#21271;&#20140;8&#26376;13&#26085;&#30005;(&#35760;&#32773; &#29579;&#24076&#35760;&#32773;13&#26085;&#20174;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#20102;&#35299;&#21040;&#65292;&#20026;&#34920;&#36798;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#23545;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#21644;&#20154;&#27665;&#30340;&#21451;&#22909;&#24773;&#35850;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#20915;&#23450;&#20877;&#21521; &#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;&#20215;&#20540;5000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#25454;&#20102;&#35299;&#65292;&#36825;&#31508;&#25588;&#21161;&#29289;&#36164;&#23558;&#29992;&#20110;&#24110;&#21161;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#25937;&#21161;&#27946;&#28798;&#28798;&#27665;&#21644;&#21521;&#24052;&#27946;&#25166;&#22320;&#21306;&#22576;&#22622;&#28246;&#21463;&#22256;&#23621;&#27665;&#25552;&#20379;&#24613;&#38656;&#30340;&#29983;&#27963; &#24517;&#38656;&#21697;&#12290;&#20854;&#20013;&#39135;&#21697;&#12289;&#24080;&#31735;&#12289;&#27611;&#27631;&#12289;&#33647;&#21697;&#12289;&#30719;&#27849;&#27700;&#12289;&#20928;&#27700;&#35774;&#22791;&#21644;&#21387;&#32553;&#24178;&#31918;&#31561;&#29289;&#36164;&#23558;&#20110;&#36817;&#26085;&#21551;&#36816;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#27492;&#21069;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#20110;8&#26376;1&#26085;&#23459;&#24067;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#25552;&#20379;&#19968;&#25209;&#20215;&#20540;1000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#65292;&#24110;&#21161;&#24052;&#26041;&#25937;&#21161; &#28798;&#27665;&#12290;&#36825;&#31508;&#29289;&#36164;&#20027;&#35201;&#21253;&#25324;&#27700;&#20928;&#21270;&#35774;&#22791;&#12289;&#33647;&#21697;&#12289;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#21644;&#24080;&#31735;&#65292;&#24182;&#24050;&#20110;8&#26376;4&#26085;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#12290;



Pakistan, China to provide 50 million yuan further material aid 
http://www.sina.com.cn 2010 &#24180; 08 &#26376; 13 &#26085; 19:39 Xinhua 
Xinhua Beijing on Aug. 13 (Xinhua Wang Xi) from the Ministry of Commerce's 13, learned to express the Chinese Government and people of Pakistan government and people's friendship, the Chinese government has decided to provide Pakistan with 50 million yuan worth of humanitarian aid. 

It is understood that this aid will be used to help rescue flood victims and the Government of Pakistan to the Ba Hongzha barrier lake region provide much-needed necessities of stranded residents. Including food, tents, blankets, medicines, mineral water, water purification equipment and compressed dry rations and other supplies to be shipped today. 

Earlier, the Chinese government announced on August 1 to the Government of Pakistan to provide 10 million yuan worth of material assistance to help rescue victims in Pakistan. This material includes water purification equipment, medicines, generators and tents, and had arrived in Pakistan on August 4.


----------



## somebozo

sparklingway said:


> That is IRCS not the state itself. I must state my surprise over the lackluster response from Iran.



Al Iranian humanitarian aid worldwide is channeled through IRCS. Thats their offical policy. The politicians never interfere. Iran is way more organised and systematic than ourselves or our persian gulf friends.


----------



## huzihaidao12

All china&#8217;s aid are real material . China's goods are cheaper, so his value is far above the nominal value. China's foreign aid is raised by the defense sector in China, reliable quality. Although I do not like to calculate aid, help from their friends for granted. But because some things, he need more explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

> why no donation from india?


Why such a miniscule donation from the 2nd largest economy in the world with insanely huge forex reserves ? 

The floods had a devastating effect on Leh and Ladakh areas , so we're focused on efforts to save our people * first* and im pretty sure that's exactly what the Chinese are doing.


----------



## huzihaidao12

justanobserver said:


> Why such a miniscule donation from the 2nd largest economy in the world with insanely huge forex reserves ?
> 
> The floods had a devastating effect on Leh and Ladakh areas , so we're focused on efforts to save our people * first* and im pretty sure that's exactly what the Chinese are doing.




All china&#8217;s aid are real material , so he takes time raised, and we also have a large-scale floods and debris flows, consuming a lot of reserves, so more time was needed to mobilize material.


----------



## Vinod2070

ChinaChina said:


> why no donation from india?



India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan

Read more: India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India




> NEW DELHI: *As Pakistan's hapless millions prepare for another flood surge, the government is debating whether to send flood relief to Pakistan and what form it should take.
> 
> Considering India is invariably one of the first to rush emergency aid and relief to countries in the neighbourhood, its hesitation in this instance is baffling to say the least. The MEA, normally quite good with rolling out aid diplomacy, has been unusually reticent. Though the rest of the world, apart from the US, has not been overly generous, India's complete silence is raising eyebrows.
> 
> During Pakistan's massive earthquake in October 2005, India sent three consignments of relief material like tents, blankets medicines etc. For the first time ever, IAF planes landed in Islamabad to deliver relief material.
> 
> But afterwards, officials reported that Pakistani authorities had ripped off `made in India' labels from relief material before distributing them, because it was easier to believe that India had not helped out during the earthquake. India had also made a cash contribution to Pakistan's relief efforts, but Pakistan never used it, which led to a feeling of rejection in the Indian side.*
> 
> Nevertheless, India may have passed up on a unique diplomatic opportunity with Pakistan, even if the latter rejected India's overtures. Pakistan's calamity this time is several times worse than the 2005 earthquake. Earlier this year, India sent $5 million in aid to faraway Haiti.
> 
> Haiti received far more aid from the world, but Pakistan, whose calamity is far greater, is finding it an uphill task. Now that UN secretary general Ban-ki Moon has issued a worldwide appeal for over $450 million as aid to Pakistan, India may come forward with some relief. But India may have lost a big opportunity.
> 
> It's not like world aid is pouring in for Pakistan. China, Pakistan's closest ally, has given $1.5 million in flood relief assistance so far, though this may go up, Chinese news media said. Finland and Norway have given more to Pakistan, and China too gave about $4.5 million to Haiti. The US, which has pledged $55 million, is the biggest donor, and US helicopters have shuttled aid in and refugees out of Pakistan's Swat valley.
> 
> Australian PM Julia Gillard announced she would send two aircraft with emergency supplies to Pakistan. Turkey gave $5 million while the EU gave 10 million euros in emergency aid. Even Saudi Arabia has been less than generous.
> 
> In New York, Pakistan's UN ambassadorAbdullah Hussein Haroon said his country had "suffered" as a result of British PM David Cameron's comments on Pakistan, which slowed public donations.
> 
> Islamist groups inside Pakistan have been at the forefront of distributing relief and aid to the victims, which is raising alarm bells in the rest of the world, which is trying hard to get Pakistan to turn its back on the fundamentalists there. These floods have only helped to secure their position. This week, the Pakistan Taliban asked everybody to reject international aid.



I think India should still provide aid despite the hostility from the other side. Obviously our political class is more reticent after the rejection of aid the last time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barrett

*Donate Generously !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaChina

justanobserver said:


> Why such a miniscule donation from the 2nd largest economy in the world with insanely huge forex reserves ?
> 
> The floods had a devastating effect on Leh and Ladakh areas , so we're focused on efforts to save our people * first* and im pretty sure that's exactly what the Chinese are doing.



what a lame excuse the flood affected china too but we still donate money to Pakistan.After all india keep boasting they are the third largest and prety soon the second largest economy in the world.

india the nation soon to over take china as second biggest economy in the world donation to pakistan flood relife= *zero*

shame on india


----------



## huzihaidao12

ChinaChina said:


> what a lame excuse the flood affected china too but we still donate money to Pakistan.After all india keep boasting they are the third largest and prety soon the second largest economy in the world.
> 
> india the nation soon to over take china as second biggest economy in the world donation to pakistan flood relife= *zero*
> 
> shame on india



China once again to provide 50 million yuan aid to Pakistan

ÖÐ¹úÔÙÏò°Í»ùË¹Ì¹Ìá¹©5000ÍòÔªÎï×ÊÔ®Öú_ÐÂÎÅÖÐÐÄ_ÐÂÀËÍø




All chinas aid are real material , so he takes time raised.


----------



## anurag_singh

ChinaChina said:


> what a lame excuse the flood affected china too but we still donate money to Pakistan.After all india keep boasting they are the third largest and prety soon the second largest economy in the world.
> 
> india the nation soon to over take china as second biggest economy in the world donation to pakistan flood relife= *zero*
> 
> shame on india



Before jumping please read reply of Vinod2070


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*US aid to flood-hit Pakistan totals $76m*

The US assistance to the flood-affected areas of Pakistan has totalled $76 million, the state department said. 

"As of this morning, the additional money that the US is providing is to Save the Children, and that's $4.1 million. That will be used for food vouchers enabling flood victims to purchase food in their local markets," department spokesmanMark Toner said on Thursday. 

Toner also said the 19 helicopters ordered by defence secretary Robert Gates to help the affected population will be in place over the next few days. 

The US has recently announced several aid packages to Pakistan as the country encounters one of the worst floods in its history.

Read more: US aid to flood-hit Pakistan totals $76m - US - World - The Times of India US aid to flood-hit Pakistan totals $76m - US - World - The Times of India


----------



## Mirza Jatt

good..more aid needed..it was actually a big scale disaster that has probably gone mostly unnoticed...BTW which are the countries that have helped so far ??


----------



## Hafizzz

chauism said:


> Also, maybe it is because there is no white people in Pakistan. Even though most people don't like to admit, but unconsciously this will come across to those who make decisions. If the flood is in any European country and there are 13 million white European suffering, I can bet the reaction from UK will be much different.



Pakistan should stop helping the fight against "terror" and focus on the flood problem since western nations don't want to help Pakistan's flood victims.


----------



## Ahmad

Hafizzz said:


> Pakistan should stop helping the fight against "terror" and focus on the flood problem since western nations don't want to help Pakistan's flood victims.



if you stop fighting, they(the Taliban/Al Qaeda) will attack you.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Please post all US flood aid and relief related news in this thread instead of starting new ones in multiple sections.*


----------



## iPhone

*India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan*

wow, what neighbors. Forget aid, did we even hear a word of sympathy from India?


----------



## GUNNER

*What explains the tight-fisted Pakistan floods response*

*The steady drip of negative 'terror'-obsessed media coverage has done Pakistanis a great disservice*

*Catriona Luke *

*guardian.co.uk, Friday 13 August *

*Compare and contrast: within days of the 2004 tsunami, £100m had poured into Oxfam, the Red Cross and other charities, and by February 2005 when the Disasters Emergency Committee (DEC) closed its appeal, the total stood at £300m. The Haiti earthquake appeal closed with donations of £101m. The DEC total for the Pakistan floods appeal has just reached £10m*. .

The reasons for this disparity aren't complex. There has been a slow steady drip of negative media coverage of Pakistan since the 1980s, and if it lessened a little in the 90s as civilian governments went in and out of administration, it became inevitably tougher with the return of a military government, 9/11, the "growth" of Islamic extremist organisations in Pakistan, and the ins and outs of apparent ISI-sponsored terrorism in both Mumbai and Afghanistan. At home, Pakistan's image has been affected by debates about burqas, the bombings in London in 2005 and the country's perennial linguistic association with "terror".

British readers and viewers know little of Pakistan and  with the exception of writers such as the Guardian's Declan Walsh and Saeed Shah, as well as Aleem Maqbool, who has given sensitive coverage for the BBC in Islamabad, and exemplary analysis and comment on the BBC World Service by Owen Bennett-Jones and Lyse Doucet  reporting of the country is poor and superficial.

BBC News online is not exempt from criticism. In its old format, the BBC online South Asia site had always run features and good news stories about India, but Pakistan coverage was pretty much limited to bombings, violence and hardship. This is despite the fact that "India Shining" has a huge population of citizens living in poverty  see Chris Morris's shocking report in May for the BBC  and that hunger and neglect by government is the daily lot of 35% of the population  or 450 million people.

India also has its own homegrown insurgency. The Naxalite/Maoist "terrorists" in the north-east are a dangerous challenge to Indian stability, but this extremism  and its causes, which lie in poverty  escapes international censure. In July the UN index showed that there are more people in poverty in eight states of India than in the 26 countries of sub-Saharan Africa. There are finally suggestions in the press that the responsibility for lack of resolution of conflict in Kashmir over 60 years at present lies more firmly with India.

Back in the UK, the communities of Pakistan descent, a large proportion of Mirpuri origin, have behaved in an exemplary fashion over the last decade. When David Miliband commented in the Guardian, at the time of the incoming Obama administration, that the "war on terror" had been a mistake, I wrote to him to say that as he well knew, the "war on terror" had been a gross and disingenuous overstatement and that British citizens were tens of thousands of times more likely to die from car accidents, alcohol, obesity and heart disease than from terror attacks.

Young Britons of Pakistani origin tend to grow up in in settled and productive communities. Many achieve high marks in school and a proportion go on to university. Family life is generally taken very seriously and the success of efforts within communities to help young people through difficult pressures of the culture and politics of faith both external and internal to their communities are frankly miraculous.

For this they have to put up with an unending diet of "terror", "extremist" and anti-burqa rants from the press, while seeing their grandparents' and parents' home country torn often apart in foreign policy analysis. The most unnecessary headline the Evening Standard has run (quite a competitive field) was "What Londoners think of Muslims" (14 November 2007). It was beyond reason and beyond taste and had it been phrased differently  what Londoners think of Jews, or perhaps even what they think of Catholics, it would have been referred straight to the Press Complaints Commission.

In April I went to hear Ali Sethi, Kamila Shamsie and Moni Mohsin, writers well known in Pakistan, speak at the National Portrait Gallery. If they were dismayed at the coverage and levels of ignorance about their country, such dismay was expressed with humour and warmth. Moni Mohsin, particularly, told how on a recent visit to Lahore in February, while at the hairdressers and with some bombing recently in the city, her two stylists were chattering away above her head about the real worry, that it was Valentine's Day and you could not find little gold hearts anywhere but anywhere, as they had sold out in all the shops and bazaars.

Pakistanis are subcontinental people, and are in many ways similar to their neighbours in India. They share cultural ties, history and  a personal view here  a great warmth of character that is unique to this part of the world. We are spectators to the difficulties that the subcontinent and particularly Pakistan is going through, but we could perhaps wonder at the wretched and unfounded image of Pakistan when viewed through the lens of the British media. And perhaps not be so surprised that having swallowed this over many years, the public find it hard to overcome their misgivings and to give.


----------



## dbc

A thread to discuss the aftermath of the flood and relief efforts in general is perhaps a better idea.


----------



## ChinaChina

Vinod2070 said:


> India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan
> 
> Read more: India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think India should still provide aid despite the hostility from the other side. Obviously our political class is more reticent after the rejection of aid the last time around.



what????? still debating? by the time india decided to send aid to pakistan most of the people affected already dead...cunning ploy by the nation who keep talking about values , human right and biggest democracry country


----------



## ARCHON

ChinaChina said:


> what????? still debating? *by the time india decided to send aid to pakistan most of the people affected already dead*...cunning ploy by the nation who keep talking about values , human right and biggest democracry country



So the people are at mercy of the Indian aid???


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> A thread to discuss the aftermath of the flood and relief efforts in general is perhaps a better idea.



Are you referring to a thread on reconstruction and rehabilitation efforts?

If so, yes, I had that in mind. I was unsure when to start it though, since currently the focus is still on relief, with continuing rains and more flood surges forecast.

But nothing wrong in starting it now - elicit ideas on how best to approach the issue.


----------



## Hafizzz

Ahmad said:


> if you stop fighting, they(the Taliban/Al Qaeda) will attack you.



LOL. You mean attack USA and the West ?


----------



## ChinaChina

birdofprey said:


> So the people are at mercy of the Indian aid???



the effectiveness of a rescue mission is to send aid fast and immediate to an affected area


----------



## sunny001

ChinaChina said:


> the effectiveness of a rescue mission is to send aid fast and immediate to an affected area



Surely, India would have given or taken decision faster if it was any other country. After all India has given $10 million to Palestine and $5 million each to Chile and Haiti after earth quake disasters. 

Even if the flood was in Bangladesh or Srilanka, India's response would have been quite different, would have pledged in more and would have lend its hand in rescue efforts.

India obviously would think twice before helping out its enemy country who were less than grateful last time around as shown in vinod's posted article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaChina

sunny001 said:


> Surely, India would have given or taken decision faster if it was any other country. After all India has given $10 million to Palestine and $5 million each to Chile and Haiti after earth quake disasters.
> 
> Even if the flood was in Bangladesh or Srilanka, India's response would have been quite different, would have pledged in more and would have lend its hand in rescue efforts.
> 
> India obviously would think twice before helping out its enemy country who were less than grateful last time around as shown in vinod's posted article.



china regarded taiwan as its enermy but when there was a typhoon disasters not long ago , china immediately offered and send aid to taiwan


----------



## linkinpark

iPhone said:


> *India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan*
> 
> wow, what neighbors. Forget aid,did we even hear a word of sympathy from India?



Please check India ministry of external affairs statement about aid and sympathies to Pakistan 



> Aid assistance of USD 5 million for provision of relief material to flood victims in Pakistan
> 
> 13/08/2010
> 
> 
> Government of India has offered assistance of US$5 million for provision of relief material from India for the victims of the massive floods that have adversely affected Pakistan, causing widespread damage to life and property.
> 
> In a telephone conversation, Honble External Affairs Minister Shri S.M. Krishna conveyed to His Excellency Shah Mahmood Qureshi, Foreign Minister of Pakistan this gesture of solidarity with the people of Pakistan, in their hour of need. External Affairs Minister, on behalf of the people and Government of India, also conveyed deepest sympathies and condolences to the people and Government of Pakistan, on this natural disaster.
> 
> New Delhi
> August 13, 2010
> 
> Ministry of External Affairs, India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sunny001

ChinaChina said:


> china regarded taiwan as its enermy but when there was a typhoon disasters not long ago , china immediately offered and send aid to taiwan



You are forgetting, we did send aid immediately last time around. We weren't treated right for our benevolence. Please do read the article that vinod posted before commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Guys please do your politics somewhere else. Those who have helped and who are helping Pakistan at this troubled time we thank them with open hearts.

Those who did not help us we have no hard feelings for them. 

Thank you all. 

I would thank our Sri Lankan friends as they were one of few who responded quickly.


Can anyone post Turkish help for flood victims in Pakistan. They were the most helpful along with China and Japan in rehabilitation work in the wake of deadly earthquake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pasban

sparklingway said:


> That is IRCS not the state itself. I must state my surprise over the lackluster response from Iran.



In Iran, the Iranian red crescent society is not distinct from the state. All humanitarian endeavors by Iran are channeled through it, be it any country.


----------



## Imran Khan

thanks to our next door brothers we was thinking you forget us.


----------



## Ahmad

Hafizzz said:


> LOL. You mean attack USA and the West ?



no, they will attack you.


----------



## Spring Onion

Ahmad said:


> no, they will attack you.



Ahmad Pakistan Army today said that army's fight against militants is not going to be affected due to floods. SO the case is closed.

move on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

Indian external affairs Minister S.M Krishna telephoned his Pakistani counterpart, Shah Mehmood Qureshi to offer aid for people affected by recent floods.

Krishna offered 5 million dollars in aid on behalf of New Delhi besides offering condolences over the loss of life and property.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

aid from hindustan? my suggestion they should spend it on themselves to alleviate internal abject poverty

Pakistan needs help urgently, but not from hindustan.


----------



## khanz

b@stard is doing it all for show he should have stayed in pakistan and visited from the beginning.


----------



## Iggy

Better late than never..but i think we were late this time..as immediate neighbor we could have helped them a lot in the initial stages..


----------



## Break the Silence

This is the news, i have been waiting for..I hope Pakistan will accept it. Thanx mate for sharing this good news..


----------



## mohan goyal

chalo derr aaye lekin durust aaye


----------



## IndianRobo

Why are we so late, as an immediate Neighbor, We should have been the first one to send Aid and Also Relief material.... Hope Pakistan Accepts it and whole heartedly asks If needed any Further Assistance From India...

We are ready to Do It, we are even Collecting Relief Materials For the needy....


----------



## Imran Khan

we are still i think so


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> aid from hindustan? my suggestion they should spend it on themselves to alleviate internal abject poverty
> 
> Pakistan needs help urgently, but not from hindustan.



Cant help trolling even when your country is in misery ??..disgusting post from a so called think tank  seriously need to raise the criteria of selecting a think tank..one bad apple is enough to destroy the reputation of the Think Tanks here ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

Pitiful. Rather than saving own house from fire, going around the neighbourhood trying to douse matchstick flames.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahraf

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> aid from hindustan? my suggestion they should spend it on themselves to alleviate internal abject poverty
> 
> Pakistan needs help urgently, but not from hindustan.



Before posters were asking why some countries have not given anything or why did they gave so little.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Break the Silence

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> aid from hindustan? my suggestion they should spend it on themselves to alleviate internal abject poverty
> 
> Pakistan needs help urgently, but not from hindustan.



And , I thought you are a think Tank...
not expected..Well, its not you who will take this decision..thank god!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohan goyal

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> aid from hindustan? my suggestion they should spend it on themselves to alleviate internal abject poverty
> 
> Pakistan needs help urgently, but not from hindustan.


humanity is crying for help and your boasting with ur fake ego...shame shame


----------



## foxbat

I dont think it will be accepted.


----------



## Sonic_boom

Good going India...cheers to indo-pak friendship..


> Pitiful. Rather than saving own house from fire, going around the neighbourhood trying to douse matchstick flames.


Thou shalt love thy neighbor as thyself. [Roman 13:9]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

I have inquired with pakistani embassy about relief material but they are saying they are not accepting anything.

Otherwise we the people of India can contribute and send truckloads of food, medicines, blankets and other material to pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## P.kid

Tshering22 said:


> Pitiful. Rather than saving own house from fire, going around the neighbourhood trying to douse matchstick flames.



Thanks for your input. (Y) Sad to see that your the only one with these views. No point of even arguing with you coz it will be utter waste of time.


----------



## parasite

Tshering22 said:


> Pitiful. Rather than saving own house from fire, going around the neighbourhood trying to douse matchstick flames.



buddy....when your neighbor's house is in flames....your house is automatically in danger....save them first so that flames dont reach your's house.....

Good work INDIA.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saurabh

ChinaChina said:


> china regarded taiwan as its enermy but when there was a typhoon disasters not long ago , china immediately offered and send aid to taiwan



Taiwanese don't support any kind of terrorism in China, so lets not compare.


----------



## IndianRobo

P.kid said:


> Thanks for your input. (Y) Sad to see that your the only one with these views. No point of even arguing with you coz it will be utter waste of time.



I apologize on his behalf, dont take it seriously...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

foxbat said:


> I dont think it will be accepted.



why not? people are in a horrible situation, they need help.


----------



## dbc

I hope this gesture is perceived as a baby step toward peace..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P.kid

IndianRobo said:


> I apologize on his behalf, dont take it seriously...



Its kl bro no hard feelings here.  
And the aid better be accpeted. The people who want it take it. The ones who dont want it dont take it simple.


----------



## deckingraj

seiko said:


> Better late than never..but i think we were late this time..*as immediate neighbor we could have helped them a lot in the initial stages.*.



Of-course ...however let's be fair with New Delhi....There is hell lot of trust deficit b/w us and we are considered adversary to the core....Remember during P-O-K earthquake our help war not taken....

New Delhi coming up with Aid package is a big think....and should be acknowledged accordingly....Compare the scenario during the height of cold-war...US sending Aid Package to USSR(or vice-versa) for some catastrophe.....How difficult would that have been for either side...no???


----------



## somebozo

Pakistan doesnt need cash and it wont fit well with our ego..some choppers might help!


----------



## nanmun

May be the Govt was busy with relief work in Leh. It was also pretty badly hit. Lots of people lost their lives. though not in the large scale as Pakistan. 

Pakistan should accept the relief. We are talking about innocent people here, their lives are more important than anything.


----------



## ek_indian

A good move by India.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seiko said:


> Cant help trolling even when your country is in misery ??..disgusting post from a so called think tank  seriously need to raise the criteria of selecting a think tank..one bad apple is enough to destroy the reputation of the Think Tanks here ..



yes i'm a troll because i suggest that india worry about her own interests first

re-read my post, numb-nuts. I said Pakistan is indeed in dire need of aid, I am well aware of the misery and its actually hit me closer to home than it would hit you (someone i knew since childhood lost his life in Barra due to these floods)

dont go on diatribes about reputations and other non-sense. If you or your countrymen don't like my post, overlook it!


----------



## Imran Khan

choppers will make more sence and it will be history change over. 5 mi-17s will be better for 3 weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Break the Silence

somebozo said:


> Pakistan doesnt need cash and it wont fit well with our ego..some choppers might help!



yeah, GOI should also provide some logistical and medical aid..


----------



## Spring Onion

mohan goyal said:


> humanity is crying for help and your boasting with ur fake ego...shame shame



huh i was avoiding replying to indians here because its not the thread to do politics but now i feel i should reply you.


During earthquake the Indian so-called aid offered to the quake victims was used by your Indian media and officials for playing same old Indian propaganda against Pakistan by saying that the "Cash" India offered had not been used by Pakistan. NOW please tell me when the entire world was pouring in cash for quake victims how can the intelligent Indian minds figure out that out of billions of dollars in banks offered by international community, which NOTES were of Indian aid which were NOT used ???????


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

If Japan and Germany are friends know with USA I see no reason why not India and Pakistan in the future. These small steps are a good gesture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nanmun

somebozo said:


> Pakistan doesnt need cash and it wont fit well with our ego..some choppers might help!



Military help is something that would be unacceptable to Pakistan Army. Think of it, there is lots of distrust among the countries. Also, can India have the capacity to donate Choppers? Sending its present choppers would also ask for sending the personal that operate and that I don't think Pakistan will allow as there might be a chance of spying. 

But, India should send relief like medicine, food, and other supplies that are useful to provide accommodation to the displaced people.

Lots of tents for temporary accommodation and lots of supplies to build new houses. I think India should also offer help to build dams so that these kind of floods won't repeat again.

I wish to see good times between neighbors. Though we have issues, we have to work together so mutual benefits.


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> yes i'm a troll because i suggest that india worry about her own interests first
> 
> re-read my post, numb-nuts. I said Pakistan is indeed in dire need of aid, I am well aware of the misery and its actually hit me closer to home than it would hit you (someone i knew since childhood lost his life in Barra due to these floods)
> 
> dont go on diatribes about reputations and other non-sense. If you don't like my post, overlook it!



Ohh come on Abu ..most of the country's are in need to help in one need or another ..but when in case of a natural disaster they tend to help each other ...I dont see you give this advice to any other country ...China was facing worst floods than you still they were giving you AID..why dont you give the advice to China to keep the AID to help those who are homeless..its not the care but the pure hatred you displayed there in that post..so before calling us numb nuts and destroying the reputation of the post Think tank ..do some "Thinking" before post some nonsense ..Obviously you are well fed and doing good in your home so you can advice about which country should donate and whether the food is halal or not..its only those people who are suffering right ??think tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## nForce

I remember Pakistani C-130 cargo plane landing in Ahmadabad in India with blankets and tents when the earthquake occurred on 26th January 2001 in Gujarat.

They helped us with relief materials when our country was hit by a natural disaster.We are returning the favour and I am certain that the Pakistani counterpart will welcome the package gladly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

saurabh said:


> Taiwanese don't support any kind of terrorism in China, so lets not compare.



Keeping in mind the Indian terrorism in 71 we should also refuse dont you think??????????

if not then dont bring in silly notions here


----------



## sunny001

Jana said:


> huh i was avoiding replying to indians here because its not the thread to do politics but now i feel i should reply you.
> 
> 
> During earthquake the Indian so-called aid offered to the quake victims was used by your Indian media and officials for playing same old Indian propaganda against Pakistan by saying that the "Cash" India offered had not been used by Pakistan. NOW please tell me when the entire world was pouring in cash for quake victims how can the intelligent Indian minds figure out that out of billions of dollars in banks offered by international community, which NOTES were of Indian aid which were NOT used ???????



I guess money was not used in the sense, India's pledged amount was not taken by pakistan.


----------



## GUNNER

New Delhi, Aug 13 (IANS) Setting aside bitterness over the failed talks between India and Pakistan last month, External Affairs Minister S.M. Krishna Friday spoke to his Pakistani counterpart Shah Mahmood Qureshi and offered $5 million for flood victims in Pakistan.

In a telephone conversation, Krishna conveyed to his Pakistani counterpart Indias solidarity with the people of Pakistan in their hour of need, the external affairs ministry said here.

On behalf of the people and government of India, he also conveyed deepest sympathies and condolences to the people and Government of Pakistan at this natural disaster, the ministry added.

During the conversation, Krishna offered the Indian governments assistance of $5 million for relief material from India for the victims of the floods.

Indias solidarity with flood victims and offer of aid to Pakistan is seen as an important gesture to create a positive atmosphere despite bitter recriminations that followed the July 15 talks between the foreign ministers of the two countries.


----------



## Break the Silence

Also , these kind of steps will enhance the trust bw countries which is rapidly diminshing!!


----------



## Imran Khan

nanmun said:


> Military help is something that would be unacceptable to Pakistan Army. Think of it, there is lots of distrust among the countries. Also, can India have the capacity to donate Choppers? Sending its present choppers would also ask for sending the personal that operate and that I don't think Pakistan will allow as there might be a chance of spying.
> 
> But, India should send relief like medicine, food, and other supplies that are useful to provide accommodation to the displaced people.
> 
> Lots of tents for temporary accommodation and lots of supplies to build new houses. I think India should also offer help to build dams so that these kind of floods won't repeat again.
> 
> I wish to see good times between neighbors. Though we have issues, we have to work together so mutual benefits.



bro we not asking militry aid or choppers for use . its like 5 choppers for search and relif and after 3 weeks return back with thanks.


----------



## Iggy

Jana said:


> huh i was avoiding replying to indians here because its not the thread to do politics but now i feel i should reply you.
> 
> 
> D*uring earthquake the Indian so-called aid offered to the quake victims was used by your Indian media and officials for playing same old Indian propaganda against Pakistan by saying that the "Cash" India offered had not been used by Pakistan*. NOW please tell me when the entire world was pouring in cash for quake victims how can the intelligent Indian minds figure out that out of billions of dollars in banks offered by international community, which NOTES were of Indian aid which were NOT used ???????



Please give me links about the so called propaganda madam..if its in news then you can find it...


----------



## IndianRobo

I dont think choppers could be sent,we ourself had to withdraw 5 Mi 17 from UN mission to help tackle the menace of nexals in here... But again, if Foreign Ministry had wanted it, We could have looked into it, India could have sent a few Choppers for Assistance...


----------



## parasite

Break the Silence said:


> Also , these kind of steps will enhance the trust bw countries which is rapidly diminshing!!



aren't you being too optimistic.....lets leave that for now......


----------



## Break the Silence

IndianRobo said:


> I dont think choppers could be sent,we ourself had to withdraw 5 Mi 17 from UN mission to help tackle the menace of nexals in here... But again, if Foreign Ministry had wanted it, We could have looked into it, India could have sent a few Choppers for Assistance...



Bro, I can bet, if Pak govt. will ask for helis and allows Indian pilots...then, GOI will surely send MI-17.


----------



## Break the Silence

parasite said:


> aren't you being too optimistic.....lets leave that for now......



Bhai,these small steps will make a big difference in future.. I have faith...


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

seiko said:


> Ohh come on Abu ..most of the country's are in need to help in one need or another ..but when in case of a natural disaster they tend to help each other ...I dont see you give this advice to any other country ...China was facing worst floods than you still they were giving you AID..why dont you give the advice to China to keep the AID to help those who are homeless..its not the care but the pure hatred you displayed there in that post..so before calling us numb nuts and destroying the reputation of the post Think tank ..do some "Thinking" before post some nonsense ..Obviously you are well fed and doing good in your home so you can advice about which country should donate and whether the food is halal or not..its only those people who are suffering right ??think tank



seems you are getting emotional.

I would accept aid regardless of nationality. Unfortunately, I feel that aid from hindustan would be far too publicised and even of greater concern --politicised (you are naiive to think otherwise). In future times, hindustanys would act as if we owe them something. I don't think that's very good.

Yes there should generally be no discrimination when it comes to helping people who are in need. I don't represent or work within the decision making circles. Because I will publicly and without regret, state that I would never accept aid from hindustan given the current status of our relations with them; especially as they aim to tarnish the name of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, the very people who are out their SLAVING and killing themselves in order to desperately help these poor flood affectees.

as for China, I wish we could do more to help them but we are not in that position nor we have capacity at this time; as we are over-burdened heavily.

the only people that can help Pakistanis are Pakistanis themselves. They demonstrated it very well especially during IDP crisis, and past crises; and Inshallah they will demonstrate it again.

And I reiterate my *personal * hope that hindustan keeps its ''aid'' and uses it for its own internal poverty and problems. 


did you understand this time or you still need help?


----------



## IndianRobo

Break the Silence said:


> Bro, I can bet, if Pak govt. will ask for helis and allows Indian pilots...then, GOI will surely send MI-17.



Sure, if IL 76 could carry relief materials , why not Involve Indian Pilots In search and rescue Mission in Pakistan? But it would raise security concerns Over the Place.... Both the countries arent matured Enough for that... But if there ministry is happy, why make 5, we could send 10 of them, what are we going to do anyway with over 100 Mi series transport Helicopters? Let us give it to those in need


----------



## somebozo

For past half a century this "i am better than you" game is going on and the whole world is watching. As both rival enter their 6th decade, it is evident than India and Pakistan are here to stay and we need to end this game. The world is growing tired as well and sooner of later both side will be in losers ditch. Indo-Pak peace is a solid reality and the sooner the merrier. We are sixty plus years old and considered a mature nation now. Insurgencies, terrorism, arms race, infiltration and other antics of destabilization into each other borders will not be taken lightly anymore. Gone are the days of cold war and rivalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

seiko said:


> Please give me links about the so called propaganda madam..if its in news then you can find it...




And Seiko even this propaganda by India about ripping off Indian labels is ridiculous because we can not remove it from medicines or eatries already packed. Now i do not know if Indian tents come with printing "made in India"  




> But afterwards, officials reported that Pakistani authorities had ripped off `made in India' labels from relief material before distributing them, because it was easier to believe that India had not helped out during the earthquake.* India had also made a cash contribution to Pakistan's relief efforts, but Pakistan never used it, which led to a feeling of rejection in the Indian side.*



Read more: India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India

Now please tell me how can India figure our that their meager cash aid was not used when the entire world had pledged billions and billions of dollars in 2005 earthquake


----------



## Iggy

deckingraj said:


> Of-course ...however let's be fair with New Delhi....There is hell lot of trust deficit b/w us and we are considered adversary to the core....Remember during P-O-K earthquake our help war not taken....
> 
> New Delhi coming up with Aid package is a big think....and should be acknowledged accordingly....Compare the scenario during the height of cold-war...US sending Aid Package to USSR(or vice-versa) for some catastrophe.....How difficult would that have been for either side...no???



Decki our help was accepted but the offering of Helis was rejected..because of the sensitivity of the area at that time..dont you think if a positive step at the initial stages will help increasing the trust between our countries a lot and lots of hearts can be won among the common citizens..when we would have helped when they were in desperate need for help..I am not saying they are not now but it would have been better if it was earlier  ..my 2 cents


----------



## indushek

Good and positive step by GOI , also we should provide logistical support to them like choppers too.


----------



## mohan goyal

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> seems you are getting emotional.
> 
> I would accept aid regardless of nationality. Unfortunately, I feel that aid from hindustan would be far too publicised and even of greater concern --politicised (you are naiive to think otherwise). In future times, hindustanys would act as if we owe them something. I don't think that's very good.
> 
> Yes there should generally be no discrimination when it comes to helping people who are in need. I don't represent or work within the decision making circles. Because I will publicly and without regret, state that I would never accept aid from hindustan given the current status of our relations with them; especially as they aim to tarnish the name of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, the very people who are out their SLAVING and killing themselves in order to desperately help these poor flood affectees.
> 
> as for China, I wish we could do more to help them but we are not in that position nor we have capacity at this time; as we are over-burdened heavily.
> 
> the only people that can help Pakistanis are Pakistanis themselves. They demonstrated it very well especially during IDP crisis, and past crises; and Inshallah they will demonstrate it again.
> 
> And I reiterate my *personal * hope that hindustan keeps its ''aid'' and uses it for its own internal poverty and problems.
> 
> 
> did you understand this time or you still need help?


I think you still didnt get it..it is not a economic crisis but it is a humanitarian crisis.people need urgent help at any cost. and people do get emotional at the time of humanitarian crisis. what is wrong with that?? we do have problems and differneces,but cant u put that aside for the sake of your own beloved countrymen?? we need to grow up and give peace a chance.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jana said:


> Can anyone post Turkish help for flood victims in Pakistan. They were the most helpful along with China and Japan in rehabilitation work in the wake of deadly earthquake



*Turkey Extends Aid to Pakistan's Flood-hit People​*


> Turkey has donated five million dollars to the flood-affected people of Pakistan, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> Babur Hizlan, Ambassador of Turkey to Pakistan, met Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to hand over a cheque from the Turkish government for Prime Minister's Flood Relief Fund, the PM office said.
> 
> The ambassador informed the prime minister that in addition to this cash grant and the plane load of 3.5 metric tons of relief goods already sent to Pakistan on Aug. 4, his government would be sending three other planes carrying relief assistance to Pakistan on Aug. 11, 13 and 17.
> 
> He added that as promised by Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan, over the phone to the prime minister of Pakistan on Aug. 4, Turkey will wholeheartedly participate in the reconstruction phase of flood affected areas, once the water recedes.
> 
> The prime minister conveyed the gratitude of his government and people of Pakistan for the generous support of brotherly government and people of Turkey in these trying times and noted that Turkey was amongst those few countries which had taken the lead in sending immediate assistance directly to the Government of Pakistan for its urgent and optimum utilization for providing relief to the flood affectees.
> 
> Gilani underlined the immediate requirement for more tents as a large number of evacuated people were still living out in the open and need to have shelter on immediate basis. He hoped that the next installment of relief goods from Turkey would include substantial quantity of tents for the flood victims.




Turkey extends aid to Pakistan's flood-hit people - GlobalTimes


----------



## Iggy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> seems you are getting emotional.
> I would accept aid regardless of nationality. Unfortunately, I feel that aid from hindustan would be far too publicised and even of greater concern --politicised (you are naiive to think otherwise). In future times, hindustanys would act as if we owe them something. I don't think that's very good.
> Yes there should generally be no discrimination when it comes to helping people who are in need. I don't represent or work within the decision making circles. Because I will publicly and without regret, state that I would never accept aid from hindustan given the current status of our relations with them; especially as they aim to tarnish the name of the Armed Forces of Pakistan, the very people who are out their SLAVING and killing themselves in order to desperately help these poor flood affectees.
> as for China, I wish we could do more to help them but we are not in that position nor we have capacity at this time; as we are over-burdened heavily.
> the only people that can help Pakistanis are Pakistanis themselves. They demonstrated it very well especially during IDP crisis, and past crises; and Inshallah they will demonstrate it again.
> And I reiterate my *personal * hope that hindustan keeps its ''aid'' and uses it for its own internal poverty and problems.
> did you understand this time or you still need help?



Abu Just think about it..these kind of steps ,like helping each other in the time of need will help lessening the mistrust between countries..it will be good step towards peace..5 million for us in nothing..there are plenty of amount being spent by us for the eradication of poverty..but some steps towards creating harmony among nations should be encouraged at all cost..I can also throw some allegations against your country and also your country also not an angel when dealing with us..but do we need that when you country is in need??think about an additional five million can do to those people who lost everything in flood..obviously they dont care about where the money is coming from..anyway i hope the government wont think like you do..


----------



## Spring Onion

deckingraj said:


> Of-course ...however let's be fair with New Delhi....There is hell lot of trust deficit b/w us and we are considered adversary to the core....Remember during *Azad Kashmir *earthquake our help war not taken....
> 
> New Delhi coming up with Aid package is a big think....and should be acknowledged accordingly....Compare the scenario during the height of cold-war...US sending Aid Package to USSR(or vice-versa) for some catastrophe.....How difficult would that have been for either side...no???





During 2005 earthquake India tried to play its chunkya side by offering Indian aircraft for sorties along with Indian Pilots, thanks but NO thanks Pakistan could not allow Indian aviation over Azad Kashmir.


On the other hand medicines and tents were accepted. 

I think it should not be difficult to understand the security implications


----------



## Spring Onion

IndianRobo said:


> Sure, if IL 76 could carry relief materials , why not Involve Indian Pilots In search and rescue Mission in Pakistan? But it would raise security concerns Over the Place.... Both the countries arent matured Enough for that... But if there ministry is happy, why make 5, we could send 10 of them, what are we going to do anyway with over 100 Mi series transport Helicopters? Let us give it to those in need


*
Would India allow Pakistani airforce of Pak Army aviation pilots to carry on rescue operations in India??????????????*


----------



## Imran Khan

sister always on fire to india hahahhaahha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

Ahmad said:


> why not? people are in a horrible situation, they need help.



I meant that Pakistan may not accept the offer considering the anti India sentiment. Personally I think $ 5 million is too less for an immidiate neighbour.


----------



## dbc

Jana said:


> During 2005 earthquake India tried to play its chunkya side by offering Indian aircraft for sorties along with Indian Pilots, thanks but NO thanks Pakistan could not allow Indian aviation over Azad Kashmir.
> 
> 
> On the other hand medicines and tents were accepted.
> 
> I think it should not be difficult to understand the security implications



what are the security implications? The risks if any can easily be mitigated, besides defense installations and military assets are typically off limits - restricted airspace.


----------



## yangtomous

Keep this topic away ,ok? it is no need to say anything ,no need to argue with some people.I hope the pakistan people would get though this disaster.Today Longnan is also floods after zhouqu landslide,there is so many thing need to do.


----------



## Iggy

Death.By.Chocolate said:


> what are the security implications? The risks if any can easily be mitigated, besides defense installations and military assets are typically off limits - restricted airspace.



Pakistan rejected Indian helis saying that P-O-K was an sensitive area but later said that they will accept it if India allow Pakistan pilots to fly it ..but India rejected it saying that it has some sensitive equipment in the helicopters..

Actually me and Taimi has discussed about this via PM..we both agreed up on one thing that it was not the security issues nor the sensitive equipments that both the ideas got rejected but the pure egos from both side ..India has better accessibility to those places than Pakistan at that time and can provide help much faster than Pakistan in that area but our politicians from both sides are real gems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

I don't think having a few Indian helicopters would be a problem, as their mission would be relief work and S&R. But we all know that is never going to happen so soon. I do hope that the aid money is taken because it is for the poor and not something the rich and powerful should deny their people. Not many countries have offered 5 million USD and I think, after analyzing this offer, that Pakistan should take it to lay a good groundwork for future acts of generosity and reciprocation.

But the timing shows the true nature of their views towards Pakistan..."oh I guess they still haven't all drowned yet...yeah we might as well make a donation so as not to give away our true hatreds."

Who knows if and when this 5 mil will reach Pakistan and in which corrupt bastards hands it will be transferred to.


----------



## Spring Onion

mohan goyal said:


> I think you still didnt get it..it is not a economic crisis but it is a humanitarian crisis.people need urgent help at any cost. and people do get emotional at the time of humanitarian crisis. what is wrong with that?? we do have problems and differneces,but cant u put that aside for the sake of your own beloved countrymen?? we need to grow up and give peace a chance.



Indeed but your government had already missed the opportunity by showing hatred and still debating to send or not to send the aid for flood victims, uptill today.


----------



## you are fired

well i am against of the aid 

my personal view


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> During 2005 earthquake India tried to play its chunkya side by offering Indian aircraft for sorties along with Indian Pilots, thanks but NO thanks Pakistan could not allow Indian aviation over Azad Kashmir.
> 
> 
> On the other hand medicines and tents were accepted.
> 
> I think it should not be difficult to understand the security implications



well, Jona, last time Pakistan wanted the chopers to be used by their own pilots..and thus the whole idea failed, as the IAF rightly could not allow so. ...while talking about the choppers this time,as some of the Pakistani friends suggest lending choppers would be better than the cash help...India again might be ready to help.... only if the choppers are flown by the IAF pilots.


----------



## Spring Onion

foxbat said:


> I meant that Pakistan may not accept the offer considering the anti India sentiment. Personally I think $ 5 million is too less for an immidiate neighbour.



Due to anti-Pakistan sentiments India was still debating to help or not to help


----------



## mohan goyal

Jana said:


> Indeed but your government had already missed the opportunity by showing hatred and still debating to send or not to send the aid for flood victims, uptill today.


ma'am GOi may have some apprehensions and also we are in mess... floods in punjab, haryana and leh streches our resources. u also know we are not that rich. lekin der se aaye durust aaye.


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian Jatt said:


> well, Jona, last time Pakistan wanted the chopers to be used by their own pilots..and thus the whole idea failed, as the IAF rightly could not allow so. ...while talking about the choppers this time,as some of the Pakistani friends suggest lending choppers would be better than the cash help...India again might be ready to help.... only if the choppers are flown by the IAF pilots.



And we could not and can not allow Indian pilots so its 50-50 on both sides.



Anyway Indian help even if offered whats so special about to to go out of the way and highlight it by you guys when as small countries as Sri Lanka had already started pouring in their aid a week back.


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

you are fired said:


> well i am against of the aid
> 
> my personal view



You are right man, better use it to build ------s.


----------



## dbc

seiko said:


> Pakistan rejected Indian helis saying that P-O-K was an sensitive area but later said that they will accept it if India allow Pakistan pilots to fly it ..but India rejected it saying that it has some sensitive equipment in the helicopters..
> 
> Actually me and Taimi has discussed about this via PM..we both agreed up on one thing that it was not the security issues nor the sensitive equipments that both the ideas got rejected but the pure egos from both side ..India has better accessibility to those places than Pakistan at that time and can provide help much faster than Pakistan in that area but our politicians from both sides are real gems



Thanks seiko that's what I figured as well.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> And we could not and can not allow Indian pilots so its 50-50 on both sides.



yes, but instead of blaming 50-50...I would put it as no one's fault.



> Anyway Indian help even if offered whats so special about to to go out of the way and highlight it by you guys when as small countries as Sri Lanka had already started pouring in their aid a week back.



Nothing special. But apparently the majority of the members on the site are Indians and pakistanis and not Sri Lankans or other nations who poured in the dollars first...so the majority is appreaciating the development on by one, which makes it look large or special 

BTW : good work sri lanka.


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

Indian helicopters with Indian pilots would be dangerous. They would be scouting the terrain and establishing intelligence contacts on the ground. Indian helicopters without Indian pilots would still be dangerous as they could be bugged or sabotaged. Let us just accept the generous offer and return the favour when they need it, keep it simple. We don't need donations of helicopters out of all places from India. Such a pathetic state someone should tell PAF/PAA and civil institutions to start building or acquiring helo manufacturing facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parasite

Jana said:


> During 2005 earthquake India tried to play its *chanakya* side by offering Indian aircraft for sorties along with Indian Pilots, thanks but NO thanks Pakistan could not allow Indian aviation over Azad Kashmir.
> 
> 
> On the other hand medicines and tents were accepted.
> 
> I think it should not be difficult to understand the security implications



My lady if our help during disasters is seen with eyes of suspicion then I am afraid we should not invest in friendship with Pakistan at first place......and may be RAW v/s ISI is the right thing to do.....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Originally Posted by somebozo
"For past half a century this "i am better than you" game is going on and the whole world is watching. As both rival enter their 6th decade, it is evident than India and Pakistan are here to stay and we need to end this game. The world is growing tired as well and sooner of later both side will be in losers ditch. Indo-Pak peace is a solid reality and the sooner the merrier. We are sixty plus years old and considered a mature nation now. Insurgencies, terrorism, arms race, infiltration and other antics of destabilization into each other borders will not be taken lightly anymore. Gone are the days of cold war and rivalry. "

@somebozo
Thank You for stating the obvious- which is so conveniently overlooked. i do sincerely hope that this sentiment grows and becomes the norm, rather than the exception. 
Natural Disasters are totally non-discriminatory by nature; they can afflict anyone. Is'nt it said "there but for fortune, go i?" And this is probably a perfect opportunity to lend a helping hand. As for the 'politics business' we can only hope that things get better. But never mind that, the need of the hour is to provide relief and succor.
On a practical plane; what India can possibly provide is temporary housing, medicines (India has a very well developed Pharma industry) and water purification systems among so many other things. There is considerable discussion going on about providing Helicopters (which is a pressing need). But the point is that the Helicopters which would be suitable for this purpose are all Indian military craft. Now the GOI will not like them to be flown by any crews other than their own; while GOP will in all likelihood not be be comfortable with that arrangement. Until the respective Governments sort out that issue ........
But all the other material aid required should be sent across the border with the greatest dispatch.
This is not a time for politics, this is a time for humanity.


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian Jatt said:


> yes, but instead of blaming 50-50...I would put it as no one's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special. But apparently the majority of the members on the site are Indians and pakistanis and not Sri Lankans or other nations who poured in the dollars first...so the majority is appreaciating the development on by one, which makes it look large or special
> 
> BTW : good work sri lanka.



))) we would thank you for that.

But its also a fact you are using it as Publicity stunt


----------



## mohan goyal

Jana said:


> ))) we would thank you for that.
> 
> But its also a fact you are using it as Publicity stunt


jana ji can u pls elaborate how we are using these as a publicty stunt ?? our media just has reported that recent development. i think ur talking about pdf?


----------



## Jigs

Sad really even in times of aid it is this or that. When Turkey was hit by the 1999 earthquake we accepted help from Greece. Then when Greece had their earthquake they accepted our help as well.

I hope India and Pakistan can do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

mohan goyal said:


> ma'am GOi may have some apprehensions and also we are in mess... floods in punjab, haryana and leh streches our resources. u also know we are not that rich. lekin der se aaye durust aaye.



Agreed if you are short of resources we never complaint if India did not come forward for humanitarian work.


----------



## owcc

Jana said:


> ))) we would thank you for that.
> 
> But its also a fact you are using it as Publicity stunt



Well our PM didnt announce the aid plan on CNN did he,it was announced to your foreign minister.Wheres the publicity stunt??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> ))) we would thank you for that.
> 
> But its also a fact you are using it as Publicity stunt



take it as you want to...but dont deliberately hurt your ego ... we dont intend it the way you think it to be


----------



## sparklingway

somebozo said:


> Al Iranian humanitarian aid worldwide is channeled through IRCS. Thats their offical policy. The politicians never interfere. Iran is way more organised and systematic than ourselves or our persian gulf friends.





Pasban said:


> In Iran, the Iranian red crescent society is not distinct from the state. All humanitarian endeavors by Iran are channeled through it, be it any country.



Good to hear that.


----------



## mohan goyal

i think if indians helis have both PAF and IAF officials then it will solve the problem...whta say guys


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian Jatt said:


> take it as you want to...but dont deliberately hurt your ego ... we dont intend it the way you think it to be



Just like India deliberately hurt its ego during Tusnami  if you followed the developments at that time you will get what i am saying.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

many thanks to the western brotherly country...

''tashakkor'' and God bless


----------



## foxbat

Jana said:


> Due to anti-Pakistan sentiments India was still debating to help or not to help



Not saying its one way...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Tshering22 said:


> Pitiful. Rather than saving own house from fire, going around the neighbourhood trying to douse matchstick flames.



couldnt agree with you more


----------



## Spring Onion

Jigs said:


> Sad really even in times of aid it is this or that. When Turkey was hit by the 1999 earthquake we accepted help from Greece. Then when Greece had their earthquake they accepted our help as well.
> 
> I hope India and Pakistan can do the same.



Jigs we have no issue accepting humanitarian aid. The debate here is that India was not all willing to help untill the media started criticising it and it had realised they have missed an opportunity to score


----------



## sparklingway

We rejected it last time out of nothing but maintaining a bloated ego. Help and aid of any kind is welcome. The people living without food, medicine or shelter do not have to live like that just because we're trying to protect "ghairat".

GoP please accept it with regards. Thank you India.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Spring Onion

owcc said:


> Well our PM didnt announce the aid plan on CNN did he,it was announced to your foreign minister.Wheres the publicity stunt??



Its the normal procedure either you talk to PM, Prez, FM on phone and offer or though other diplomatic way. I was talking about forum where you guys are blowing it out of proportion and you know it well


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> Just like India deliberately hurt its ego during Tusnami  if you followed the developments at that time you will get what i am saying.



I was talking about you..not your country...other pakistani members (most of them) are taking a positive note out of this unlike you. and about Tsunami ..lol..if you have one off topic issue to bash India, I have hundred to bash pakistan..but thats not the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

sparklingway said:


> We rejected it last time out of nothing but maintaining a bloated ego. Help and aid of any kind is welcome. The people living without food, medicine or shelter do not have to live like that just because we're trying to protect "ghairat".
> 
> GoP please accept it with regards. Thank you India.



You should correct your facts little bit. The Indian helis with Indian pilots were rejected. The medicines and food and tents and so on were accepted.


----------



## Break the Silence

sparklingway said:


> We rejected it last time out of nothing but maintaining a bloated ego. Help and aid of any kind is welcome. The people living without food, medicine or shelter do not have to live like that just because we're trying to protect "ghairat".
> 
> GoP please accept it with regards. Thank you India.



You are one of the Most respected Pakistani in my heart.. I was expecting your post.Thanx!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

True_Pakistan_Zindabad said:


> I don't think having a few Indian helicopters would be a problem, as their mission would be relief work and S&R. But we all know that is never going to happen so soon. I do hope that the aid money is taken because it is for the poor and not something the rich and powerful should deny their people. Not many countries have offered 5 million USD and I think, after analyzing this offer, that Pakistan should take it to lay a good groundwork for future acts of generosity and reciprocation.
> 
> But the timing shows the true nature of their views towards Pakistan..."oh I guess they still haven't all drowned yet...yeah we might as well make a donation so as not to give away our true hatreds."
> 
> *Who knows if and when this 5 mil will reach Pakistan and in which corrupt bastards hands it will be transferred to*.



The thing in bold.

I *hope* that India does not transfer $5 million in cash to Pakistan (assuming they decide to accept the aid).

Several print/tv reports have shown that religious organizations have become active in the affected regions. This is a perfect time for the religious fanatics to help people, win their trust and ultimately brain wash them on religious lines and make them fight other people (read US, India, Israel and Pakistan).

All the aid must only be in terms of food, clothes and medicines or whatever equipment that Pakistan would like to have that may help them in the relief operations.

No cash must be given as it may end up in the wrong hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ForceOne

Pakistan should accept it because Pakistan needs it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian Jatt said:


> I was talking about you..not your country...other pakistani members (most of them) are taking a positive note out of this unlike you. and about Tsunami ..lol..if you have one off topic issue to bash India, I have hundred to bash pakistan..but thats not the topic.



I was replying to your ego thingy comment. anyway.

I have already thanked India in the other thread even when your government was still debating to send or not to send help  so no issue of negative or positive.



Its amusing that you are blowing it out of proportion when so many other countries are already helping


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

we dont need hindustan using it more as leverage and a way to make it look like we owe them something, for the future

it would be far too publicised, far too politicized I feel

and I am not averse at all to stating that hindustan should keep the aid for its own naxal/calamity/poverty hit regions.....I wouldnt hold a grudge against hindustan for looking after its own national interests first.

situation is dire for the flood affectees, but still doesnt warrant 5 million USD from hindustan which can easily be raised among Pakistani private sector and private/public donors within the country.

keep your ''aid'' to yourselves.....at least that is my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> The thing in bold.
> 
> I *hope* that India does not transfer $5 million in cash to Pakistan (assuming they decide to accept the aid).
> 
> Several print/tv reports have shown that religious organizations have become active in the affected regions. This is a perfect time for the religious fanatics to help people, win their trust and ultimately brain wash them on religious lines and make them fight other people (read US, India, Israel and Pakistan).
> 
> All the aid must only be in terms of food, clothes and medicines or whatever equipment that Pakistan would like to have that may help them in the relief operations.
> 
> No cash must be given as it may end up in the wrong hands.


 here we GO typical Indian mindset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Jana said:


> You should correct your facts little bit. The Indian helis with Indian pilots were rejected. The medicines and food and tents and so on were accepted.



As far as I remember, a lot of food did not reach the people and was wasted lying to rot at the border due to transportation problems. The airlifting issue could have been resolved and to our benefit if there had not been ego issues, IMO. I do know that the Il-76s brought a ton load of medicine, food and tents.

No cash transfers. Medicine should be great since India has a burgeoning and very advanced pharmaceutical industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we dont need hindustan using it more as leverage and a way to make it look like we owe them something, for the future
> 
> *it would be far too publicised, far too politicized I feel*
> 
> and I am not averse at all to stating that hindustan should keep the aid for its own naxal/calamity/poverty hit regions.....I wouldnt hold a grudge against hindustan for looking after its own national interests first.
> 
> situation is dire for the flood affectees, but still doesnt warrant 5 million USD from hindustan which can easily be raised among Pakistani private sector and private/public donors within the country.
> 
> keep your ''aid'' to yourselves.....at least that is my view.



They are already doing it. Their media had already felt and highlighted that India had already been too late to score and cash this for publicity .

Thats my observation anyone can differ


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> I was replying to your ego thingy comment. anyway.
> 
> I have already thanked India in the other thread even when your government was still debating to send or not to send help  so no issue of negative or positive.



really ?? good work.



> Its amusing that you are blowing it out of proportion when so many other countries are already helping



nothing is out of proportion..India is donating $5 million and we are not saying they are giving $50 millions...if this thread makes you feel that things are being blown out of proportion, then I told you..nothing's special..its just the people from two sides enjoying the news.


----------



## ForceOne

I think these kinda gestures will bridge the gap between these two nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Jana said:


> Jigs we have no issue accepting humanitarian aid. The debate here is that India was not all willing to help untill the media started criticising it and it had realised they have missed an opportunity to score



Since they didn't respond fast enough they are being criticized ? They are offering you 5 million dollars i don't see any legitimate way to criticize them over this. Take the aid and improve relations instead of finding a way to hit them over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mohan goyal

india should send helis along with IAF and PAF officials... that will rest the apprehensions.


----------



## Markus

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we dont need hindustan using it more as leverage and a way to make it look like we owe them something, for the future
> 
> it would be far too publicised, far too politicized I feel
> 
> and I am not averse at all to stating that hindustan should keep the aid for its own naxal/calamity/poverty hit regions.....I wouldnt hold a grudge against hindustan for looking after its own national interests first.
> 
> situation is dire for the flood affectees, but still doesnt warrant 5 million USD from hindustan which can easily be raised among Pakistani private sector and private/public donors within the country.
> 
> keep your ''aid'' to yourselves.....at least that is my view.



Wooo....that was something.

Nobody is forcing the aid down your throat.

It's only a courtesy call - take if u want to - nothing compulsory.


----------



## Spring Onion

sparklingway said:


> As far as I remember, a lot of food did not reach the people and was wasted lying to rot at the border due to transportation problems. Not their fault but our own. I do know that the Il-76s brought a ton load of medicine, food and tents.
> 
> No cash transfers. Medicine should be great since India has a burgeoning and very advanced pharmaceutical industry.



The Transportation problem NOwhere suggests that Pakistan rejected Indian aid during earthquake so your facts were Wrong in the first place and if you DO KNOW THAT Il-76s brought a ton of load of medicines, food and tents then your claim of rejecting it for protecting ghairat was uncalled for and mere an attempt to score some points


----------



## Markus

Jana said:


> here we GO typical Indian mindset



whatever........


----------



## Spring Onion

Jigs said:


> Since they didn't respond fast enough they are being criticized ? They are offering you 5 million dollars i don't see any legitimate way to criticize them over this. Take the aid and improve relations instead of finding a way to hit them over this.



Pakistan did not Criticise them its their own media which is reminding them it was an opportunity to prove themselves saints 


anyway if they aid arrive and they donate this pledged money we will thank them for the help


----------



## ForceOne

This thread is about aid..I don't understand why Indian and Pakistani members are pulling each other's leg through their posts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

We didnt take aid frm india in 2005 what makes em think this time will be different?mr=10&#37;?
God Bless PAKISTAN.


----------



## sparklingway

Jana said:


> The Transportation problem NOwhere suggests that Pakistan rejected Indian aid during earthquake so your facts were Wrong in the first place and if you DO KNOW THAT Il-76s brought a ton of load of medicines, food and tents then your claim of rejecting it for protecting ghairat was uncalled for and mere an attempt to score some points



Hahaha. Did we accept the pledge they made or did we cold shoulder that?


----------



## Break the Silence

ForceOne said:


> This thread is about aid..I don't understand *why Indian and Pakistani members are pulling each other's leg through their posts*



Bhai, neend nahi aati without doing this.
'Btw.,. welcome to forum... enjoy the post fights here..lol!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ForceOne

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> We didnt take aid frm india in 2005 what makes em think this time will be different?mr=10%?
> God Bless PAKISTAN.



Could you explain me what's wrong in taking *AID* from India??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> We didnt take aid frm india in 2005 what makes em think this time will be different?mr=10%?
> God Bless PAKISTAN.



Nopes....no doubt about that...infact thats the way dude.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

np thank you for Indian generosity  lifes are more important then politics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## parasite

45 users OMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ForceOne said:


> Could you explain me what's wrong in taking *AID* from India??



bhartis would begin acting like we owe them something; it would be far too publisized/politicized and so it would have more cons than pros --in my opinion




> Break the Silence said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai, neend nahi aati without doing this.
> 'Btw.,. welcome to forum... enjoy the post fights here..lol!!!
Click to expand...


at least you have a voice here and can post, even when some of your 'people' mock or insult Pakistan Nation.

how many Pakistanis on the bharat rhat-shack forum?


----------



## mohan goyal

i got my answers....why we cannot have friendly relations with each other.. even the so called educated people from both country cannot bridge their gap at the time of worst crisis...how can we hope that our government can bridge their gap (which is far wide and have a lot of compulsions and pressure)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> at least you have a voice here and can post, even when some of your 'people' mock or insult Pakistan Nation.
> 
> how many Pakistanis on the bharat rhat-shack forum?



 No sane person could be on bakbak forum


----------



## anurag_singh

Now this thread has become boring. Either discuss how can we send helis or mod please close this thread.
Many time saying that "We helped you" is not a good behaviour.


----------



## ForceOne

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> bhartis would begin acting like we owe them something; it would be far too publisized/politicized and so it would have more cons than pros --in my opinion



yaar just keep the politics aside


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> bhartis would begin acting like we owe them something; it would be far too publisized/politicized and so it would have more cons than pros --in my opinion



And tht attitude will go on for another 50 years...

We gave u aid in 2010!!

Na bhai apnay pass rakho apna aid.





> at least you have a voice here and can post, even when some of your 'people' mock or insult Pakistan Nation.
> 
> how many Pakistanis on the bharat rhat-shack forum?



U should go to bratsht forum n another crappy forum and see how they attack Pakistanis and Pakistan literally attackin and gettin personel with false B.S.


----------



## Spring Onion

mohan goyal said:


> i got my answers....why we cannot have friendly relations with each other.. *even the so called educated people from both country cannot bridge their gap at the time of worst crisis..*.how can we hope that our government can bridge their gap (which is far wide and have a lot of compulsions and pressure)



Agreed. But the gap can only be bridged when you offer help with respect and we accept it with respect.

This aspect is missing here.

So better you should not offer and we should not accept or expect.

The Americans despite their bashing every now and then by Pakistanis, are helping us alot and have pledged 76m $ for flood victims but i have NOT seen Americans are using this as a publicity tool. Unlike you guys and the number of people browsing this thread proves otherwise


----------



## G W A D A R I

THANK YOU IRAN


----------



## Jigs

To the people against this why not donate 5 million each since you all seem to be speaking for the people dieing in these floods. Best you all donate 5 million each and then blow up you ego some more about not needing any and help taking care of our own. This is ridiculous and just sad. Grow up people this is not 1971.

I am surprised people are still in a warlike mindset in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mohan goyal

Jana said:


> Agreed. But the gap can only be bridged when you offer help with respect and we accept it with respect.
> 
> This aspect is missing here.
> 
> So better you should not offer and we should not accept or expect.
> 
> The Americans despite their bashing every now and then by Pakistanis, are helping us alot and have pledged 76m $ for flood victims but i have NOT seen Americans are using this as a publicity tool. Unlike you guys and the number of people browsing this thread proves otherwise


ma'am u have problem with us (internet warrior) that why u are refusing aids?? this is disgusting...how can you behave like this wen humanity at stake?? because u have to face these on this very forum... this is the worst excuse i ever heard to boast their own fake ego.


----------



## Break the Silence

Jana said:


> Agreed. But the gap can only be bridged when you offer help with respect and we accept it with respect.
> 
> *This aspect is missing here.*
> 
> So better you should not offer and we should not accept or expect.
> 
> The Americans despite their bashing every now and then by Pakistanis, are helping us alot and have pledged 76m $ for flood victims but i have NOT seen Americans are using this as a publicity tool. Unlike you guys and the number of people browsing this thread proves otherwise



plz explain the bolded part!!


----------



## Jigs

Take the aid. Thank India. Then offer similar aid when India needs it. 

Or alternative you do more of this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

mohan goyal said:


> ma'am u have problem with us (internet warrior) that why u are refusing aids?? this is disgusting...how can you behave like this wen humanity at stake?? because u have to face these on this very forum... this is the worst excuse i ever heard to boast their own fake ego.



Who has refused the aid??? 

Please do start sending like Sri Lanka, Iran, US, and other countries instead of just mere rehtorics.


----------



## thebrownguy

Jana said:


> here we GO typical Indian mindset



Seriously watch your words ....


----------



## Spring Onion

Jigs said:


> Take the aid. Thank India. Then offer similar aid when India needs it.
> 
> Or alternative you do more of this



bwahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa are your your spokesperson ??


lolzz please ask India to start sending food, medicines, tents, clothing and other needed stuff


----------



## Break the Silence

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> at least you have a voice here and can post, even when some of your 'people' mock or insult Pakistan Nation.
> 
> how many Pakistanis on the bharat rhat-shack forum?





> U should go to bratsht forum n another crappy forum and see how they attack Pakistanis and Pakistan literally attackin and gettin personel with false B.S.


Well, I am a member of two forums only..and active on only one....that is PDF, while other is not Bharat Rakshak...I didnot even visited that forum yet..
thats it!!
Apart from you guys... I can see there are lots of Pakistani Members who are appreciable and have same shared mentality like I do..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IRA

though that may explain "insensitivity" of our UK-based friends, the major cause, if you ask a common educated Pakistani, is Zardari-led gang running the government. people simply don't trust giving any sort of donation to public entities or in PMs or Presidents donation accounts. everyone knows that Zardari will only let single-digit percentage of the amount collected to pass to the victims, the rest will go to his personal accounts. there's even news (i'm not sure if its only a rumor) that the accounts Zardari opened to collect donations in the UK were in his childrens' names; guess they've already started following daddy in spirit.


----------



## gurjot

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa are your your spokesperson ??
> 
> 
> lolzz please ask India to start sending food, medicines, tents, clothing and other needed stuff


that will be better thing,they can be directly put under use.although aid requested to pak is very less.


----------



## Jigs

Jana said:


> bwahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa are your your spokesperson ??
> 
> 
> lolzz please ask India to start sending food, medicines, tents, clothing and other needed stuff



Oh and the money isn't for that ? Now you demanding more aid ? 

Do you even have any credible evidence to prove that India didn't show respect by offering you this aid ? Do post.

Here let me post this



> India's External Affairs Minister SM Krishna had a telephone conversation with his Pakistani counterpart, Shah Mahmood Qureshi, and 'conveyed deepest sympathies and condolence to the people of Pakistan,' the statement said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

Guys, some Pakistani members here are cringing at the fact that they have to accept AID from India, its not about the serious needs but the hate one sees among some of them here.

While it may be beyond their ego and at the cost of so many Pakistani suffering, this money will help them. It will neither give India a crown to wear nor will it solve any of our problems, but its a great gesture from India.

While many here are at the point of instigating an anti-Pakistan comment, so they can use it against us..telling us you give us aid and then bad mouth, its important that Indians exercise restraint and feel good we helped so many suffering people in a little way. 

Leave it at that..no point arguing with people who are known to be Indian bashers, well they are even arguing about this just shows the pathetic thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## parasite

--------------------------


----------



## parasite

Trisonics said:


> Guys, some Pakistani members here are cringing at the fact that they have to accept AID from India, its not about the serious needs but the hate one sees among some of them here.
> 
> While it may be beyond their ego and at the cost of so many Pakistani suffering, this money will help them. It will neither give India a crown to wear nor will it solve any of our problems, but its a great gesture from India.
> 
> While many here are at the point of instigating an anti-Pakistan comment, so they can use it against us..telling us you give us aid and then bad mouth, its important that Indians exercise restraint and feel good we helped so many suffering people in a little way.
> 
> Leave it at that..no point arguing with people who are known to be Indian bashers, well they are even arguing about this just shows the pathetic thinking.



You summed up everything.........


----------



## Smileplz

Its easy,Pakistan's economy is not in the best state.
People want survival at any cost,it will be an intelligent step by Pakistan to accept the offer.
People need it anyhow,from anywhere.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

parasite said:


> I think we should thank them for talking our help.........



This is ur attitude after just offering help .... we can easily predict the future !
@Jigs ,my friend if we take help frm them they will talk about it for the next 50 years and try to humiliate.
Also we did help them give em AID in the past but i dont recal us getting indian aid!


----------



## parasite

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> This is ur attitude after just offering help .... we can easily predict the future !
> @Jigs ,y friend if we take help frm them they will talk about it for the next 50 years and try to humiliate.
> ........... dude if somebdy kills ur little brother and offers u help bury him wat will u do?Accept or reject?



Dont get me wrong everyone(including you) was posting crap on such a serious issue....I also got swayed......anyway got to edit the post....sorry if it hurt you......


----------



## Break the Silence

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> *This is ur attitude after just offering help .... we can easily predict the future* !
> @Jigs ,y friend if we take help frm them they will talk about it for the next 50 years and try to humiliate.
> ........... dude if somebdy kills ur little brother and offers u help bury him wat will u do?Accept or reject?



I am sure he was light hearted for that post.. Btw what kind of attitude you are talking about? Go and see the people who are suffering and ask them will they Mind the help by India??


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ...... dude if somebdy kills ur little brother and offers u help bury him wat will u do?Accept or reject?



what are you saying ?? who is offering you help after killing your people ?? are you saying India created the flood to kill your people ??


----------



## Smileplz

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> This is ur attitude after just offering help .... we can easily predict the future !
> @Jigs ,my friend if we take help frm them they will talk about it for the next 50 years and try to humiliate.
> Also we did help them give em AID in the past but i dont recal us getting indian aid!



Keep the predictions aside,think about the people suffering..
All they need is money,food and survival,thats what is more important at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

To the starved, who have had nothing to eat..

To those who lie without any roof to guard against the sun or rain..

To those who are falling sick without medicines..

It does not matter where water, food, shelter or medicine comes from.

The important thing is that 20 million people need help. 

India has offered it. Its much needed and is welcome. 

These helpless people do not care who has given it and why. Nor should we.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@indian jat... Nations have long memories.
And i think our people will chose to die rather then get humiliated.


----------



## gurjot

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> This is ur attitude after just offering help .... we can easily predict the future !
> @Jigs ,my friend if we take help frm them they will talk about it for the next 50 years and try to humiliate.
> Also we did help them give em AID in the past but i dont recal us getting indian aid!



it may be a step to reduce the tension.,chill up guys.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @indian jat... Nations have long memories.
> And i think our people will chose to die rather then get humiliated.




see buddy..these talks are irrelevant here...people get killed, but that happens both side isnt it ?? you faced it, we faced it. ..dont forget them...but keeping hatred in hearts will not take us anywhere.

people are dying and can be saved if these aids reach them..so are you saying them let them be rather killed than take help as its from India ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greatsequence

you are fired said:


> well i am against of the aid
> 
> my personal view



Yes you should be fired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @indian jat... Nations have long memories.
> And i think our people will chose to die rather then get humiliated.



Aid from India is humiliation? How?

And death over honour and ill perceived "ghairat" is the slogan of all people who sit in their homes knowing that it will be the poor who pay the cost of their apathy and get exploited at their hands. I'm certainly sure you wouldn't have given a damn about whether India gave the aid or Israel gave it if you had been sitting in open air on top of a roof in the middle of a drowned village, without food and water for five days and had your kids started suffering from water borne diseases. 

I don't mean to be cruel or insensitive, but as this is a hypothetical situation, I would have liked to see your response in such a scenario if an IAF plane would have come to rescue you and offered you food, shelter and medicine. This is besides the real case where our forces will be distributing aid provided by them. 

I sure would like to see whether you choose to die from starvation and let your kids die as well or choose relief, whatever the source may be.

The poor certainly won't make a suicidal choice.

I would advocate accepting the aid but also accept any decision the GoP makes. However, this false bravado emanating from the keyboards of the well housed, well fed and well off is irksome and at this time certainly painful as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sonic_boom

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @indian jat... Nations have long memories.
> And i think our people will chose to die rather then get humiliated.



Such false pride is rather foolish..Think about millions of people affected by floods .What if your family/near and dear ones were badly affected by floods?wouldnt you accept our friendly gesture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohan goyal

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @indian jat... Nations have long memories.
> And i think our people will chose to die rather then get humiliated.


what kind of person you are man !! u dont want to feel humiliated on some useless internet forum that'y you are ready to sacrifice life of your people ...that is ridiculous...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

Climate change is real, and the current situation in Pakistan is just a preview of what's to come in the region and other parts of the world.

In terms of its eco capacity, India is among the most overpopulated countries in the world, and the impact of climate change in India will likely be worse than other nations in Asia with the possible exception of Bangladesh.

India is ranked 33rd and Pakistan 39th among the most overcrowded nations of the world by Overpopulation Index published by the Optimum Population Trust based in the United Kingdom. The index measures overcrowding based on the size of the population and the resources available to sustain it.

According to LA Times, Bundelkhand region in central India is among the nation's most impoverished areas, and the problem is exacerbated by climate change and environmental mismanagement, they say, suggesting that ecological degradation and global warming are changing human life in more ways than just elevated sea levels and melting glaciers.

"Before, a bad year would lead to a good year," said Bharat Dogra, a fellow at New Delhi's Institute of Social Sciences specializing in the Bundelkhand region. "Now climate change is giving us seven or eight bad years in a row, putting local people deeper and deeper in debt. I expect the situation will only get worse."

An estimated 200,000 Indian farmers have ended their lives since 1997, including many in this area, largely because of debt.

A 2007 study of 13 Bundelkhand villages found that up to 45&#37; of farming families had forfeited their land, and in extreme cases some were forced into indentured servitude. Tractor companies, land mafia and bankers routinely collude, encouraging farmers to take loans they can't afford, a 2008 report by India's Supreme Court found, knowing they'll default and be forced to sell their land.

What is needed now is a special climate change fund accessible by nations and peoples who will inevitably be the victims of the impact of quickening climate change in the next several decades.

In the meanwhile, people of goodwill around the world should do what they can by contributing funds through established charities, or by volunteering to alleviate the extraordinary suffering of over 14 million Pakistanis ravaged by the great deluge of this century.

Haq's Musings: Climate Change Worsens Poverty in India

Haq's Musings: South Asia's Declining Resources, Rising Consumption


----------



## Markus

Well its strange but I just noticed - most of the Pakistani members who are against the aid are based in Pakistan while many of the Pakistani members who are in favor of the aid have one foreign flag.


----------



## Smileplz

sparklingway said:


> Aid from India is humiliation? How?
> 
> And death over honour and ill perceived "ghairat" is the slogan of all people who sit in their homes knowing that it will be the poor who pay the cost of their apathy and get exploited at their hands. I'm certainly sure you wouldn't have given a damn about whether India gave the aid or Israel gave it if you had been sitting in open air on top of a roof in the middle of a drowned village, without food and water for five days and had your kids started suffering from water borne diseases.
> 
> I don't mean to be cruel or insensitive, but as this is a hypothetical situation, I would have liked to see your response in such a scenario if an IAF plane would have come to rescue you and offered you food, shelter and medicine. This is besides the real case where our forces will be distributing aid provided by them.
> 
> I sure would like to see whether you choose to die from starvation and let your kids die as well or choose relief, whatever the source may be.
> 
> The poor certainly won't make a suicidal choice.





---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Has Pak accepted it,or yet to?


----------



## DGMO

Thank you India, the donation is much appreciated. Ignore those that may turn their noses up at such a gesture.

Politics and mud-slinging is for another day, today is about helping those that are desperate. 

I can assure you that the old man sitting on top of his roof in Muzzafaragarh won't care one jot if the bread he's been given comes from Indian money or not.

If he was to find it did, I'm sure he'd be just as thankful.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Break the Silence

Markus said:


> Well its strange but I just noticed - most of the Pakistani members who are against the aid are based in Pakistan while many of the Pakistani members who are in favor of the aid have one foreign flag.


----------



## thebrownguy

Our prayers are with Pakistan along with the small gesture by our Government. May God help the victims with his healing touch soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Markus

Break the Silence said:


>



Trying to say that non resident Pakistanis are more in favor of accepting Indian aid than Pakistanis based in Pakistan.


----------



## MilesTogo

On a personal level I can see that how perception can influence rationality. I remember conributing for Haiti but haven't done so far for Pakistan flood aid which is a shame. A couple of threads on this topic has atleast made me look beyond the perception. I will contribute soon.


----------



## Smileplz

Has Pak accepted or not!!?


----------



## Markus

Smileplz said:


> Has Pak accepted or not!!?



Why are you in so much hurry?

Its ok, even if u log off from PDF, they will still accept the aid (if they want to).


----------



## Swift

Send the medicines and food asap. Hawks will say what they have to say,otherwise they wud not be hawks. Save those lives, save those kids. Just imagine how it wud feel to loose a member of family just for lack of help.


----------



## Spring Onion

Markus said:


> Well its strange but I just noticed - most of the Pakistani members who are against the aid are based in Pakistan while *many of the Pakistani members who are in favor of the aid have one foreign flag*.



They (the few who are bringing their political differences here to support Indians) should send aid to their Pakistani brothers and sisters in need. We residing here are already doing that.


----------



## mohan goyal

Markus said:


> Trying to say that non resident Pakistanis are more in favor of accepting Indian aid than Pakistanis based in Pakistan.


i guess this forum does'nt represent the pakistanis as a whole... generalisation is wrong


----------



## Break the Silence

Markus said:


> Trying to say that non resident Pakistanis are more in favor of accepting Indian aid than Pakistanis based in Pakistan.



Just want to say...Apart of few members of this Forum , there is a Pakistan...that still want good relation with india...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Swift said:


> Send the medicines and food asap. Hawks will say what they have to say,otherwise they wud not be hawks. Save those lives, save those kids. Just imagine how it wud feel to loose a member of family just for lack of help.



Even the Pakistani government knows the reality on the ground.

We cant force the $ 5 million down their throat, can we?

It's for them to decide - they want it or not.


----------



## GUNNER

*U.S. Response to Pakistan's Flooding Disaster*

Philip J. Crowley
Assistant Secretary, Bureau of Public Affairs
Washington, DC
August 13, 2010

________________________________________

The United States has responded immediately and generously to Pakistan's call for assistance following the tragic and devastating floods that began July 29. *To date, approximately $76 million in assistance is being provided by the U.S. to flood-affected populations in Pakistan.* We are also providing additional assistance through the expansion of pre-existing programs and humanitarian activities in flood-affected areas and mobilizing significant U.S. military resources to deliver supplies and rescue victims of the disaster. U.S. helicopters have evacuated 4,000 people and delivered 400,000 pounds of relief supplies

Our response has been consistent with our humanitarian values and our deep commitment to Pakistan. Support includes both financial assistance and the immediate provision of urgently needed supplies and services, drawing on unique U.S. capabilities and resources.

*Latest Developments:*

*Two additional U.S. Marine Corps CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters and one U.S. Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter arrived at Ghazi Air Base in Pakistan today as part of the continued U.S. humanitarian assistance to Pakistan in support of flood relief efforts. The three aircraft are part of the contingent of 19 helicopters urgently ordered to Pakistan on August 11 by U.S. Secretary of Defense Robert Gates*.

The U.S. helicopters, which began humanitarian assistance operations in Pakistan August 5, were able to fly limited relief sorties today because of poor weather conditions. However, two UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters transported 6,000 pounds of relief supplies.

*U.S. Contributions To Date:*

To date, the U.S. has supplied a months ration of food to about 181,000 people through our partnership with the World Food Program. 

The United States announced additional humanitarian contributions for flood-affected communities in Pakistan on August 12, including $11.25 million for UNHCR and $5 million for ICRC. U.S. funds will be used to expand existing emergency programs in all flood-affected parts of Pakistan.

The U.S. is providing $3 million to WHO for the expansion of Pakistans Disease Early Warning System (DEWS) nationwide and to establish the first 15 treatment centers for water-borne illness, located in high risk flood-affected areas. 

The U.S. is providing $4.1 million for food vouchers that enable flood victims to purchase food in their local markets.

To date, U.S. military helicopters have evacuated 3,090 people and delivered 328,340 pounds of relief supplies.

Through August 12, seven U.S. helicopters assigned to the Pakistani Ministry of Interiors 50th Squadron rescued 1019 people, airlifted 78,473 pounds of supplies and engaged in other support missions.

More than 1,100 rolls of plastic sheeting and 14,000 blankets arrived in Islamabad Tuesday. The plastic sheeting will benefit approximately 11,100 families or 66,000 people. The materials will be transported to Punjab Province for distribution in the heavily-flooded area.

A total of 440,928 halal meals were delivered to civilian and military officials in Pakistan, a contribution of about $3.7 million dollars.

Emergency relief items were delivered to the National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) in Peshawar, including 18 Zodiac rescue boats, 6 water filtration units, 10 water storage bladders and 30 concrete-cutting saws valued at $746,000.

Twelve pre-fabricated steel bridges, valued at $3.2 million, have been made available as temporary replacements for highway bridges damaged by flooding in Peshawar and Kurram Agency. A 25kw generator, costing approximately $30,000, was provided to the Frontier Scouts-KPk to support their flood relief efforts.

*Private Sector Response:* 

Working with mGive, Americans are contributing to Pakistan flood relief by texting the word SWAT to 50555. The text results in a donation of $10 to the UNHCR Pakistan Flood Relief Effort. Every $10 helps provide tents and emergency aid to displaced families. 

The Government of Pakistan and the Pakistan cellular phone industry are inviting Pakistanis to contribute to the Prime Ministers Fund for Flood Relief beginning August 5 by texting the amount of their donation to 1234.

American Business Council members in the U.S. and Pakistan have announced contributions to flood relief efforts: Abbott, Agility Logistics, AT&T, Chevron Pakistan, Cisco Foundation, Coca-cola Export Corporation & Coca-Cola Beverages Pakistan Ltd., DuPont, EMC, Johnson & Johnson, P&G, Pfizer Pakistan, 3M, Visa and Wackenhut Pakistan (Pvt.) Ltd.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chamber of Commerce and Industries (KPCCI) announced a pilot cash-for-work project to help flood victims rebuild 300 houses in Peshawar, Nowshera and Charsadda. If successful, it will be expanded to rebuild as many as 5,000 homes.

The Lahore-based American Business Forum has collected donations from: Coca-Cola, Environment Consultancies & Options, Levi Strauss Pakistan, Kabani & Company, General Electric, Monsanto AgriTech, Al-Bario Engineering, and Netsol Technologies. 
Proctor and Gamble donated $455,000 in cash and in-kind contributions, including 4 million PUR water purification tablets, which are especially effective in making flood water potable.

The global U.S. health company Abbott Labs has committed $83,000 in cash and in-kind donations for flood victims.

*Public Donation Information:*

The most effective way people can assist relief efforts is by making cash contributions to humanitarian organizations that are conducting relief operations. A list of humanitarian organizations that are accepting cash donations for flood response efforts in Pakistan can be found at InterAction | A United Voice for Global Change. Information on organizations responding to the humanitarian situation in Pakistan may be available at www.reliefweb.int. 

Cash donations allow aid professionals to procure the exact items needed (often in the affected region); reduce the burden on scarce resources (such as transportation routes, staff time, warehouse space, etc); can be transferred very quickly and without transportation costs; support the economy of the disaster-stricken region; and ensure culturally, dietary, and environmentally appropriate assistance.


----------



## Awesome

Too many strings attached, I'd turn them down, politely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Smileplz said:


> Has Pak accepted or not!!?



Have started sending any ???

I think when GoI will load the plans with medicines and other items when they land at our airports or bases then everyone will know.

For the time being just today you have offered and the practical step will take a day or two


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> Too many strings attached, I'd turn them down, politely.



Thank you for summing it up in few words and nicely. We were trying to say the same but were unable to convey nicely to all those Indian apologists even from our side


----------



## DGMO

Asim Aquil said:


> Too many strings attached, I'd turn them down, politely.


How do you mean Asim? What strings?


----------



## Smileplz

Asim Aquil said:


> Too many strings attached, I'd turn them down, politely.



And leave the millions hungry,starving n left alone at the mercy of death?


----------



## ARCHON

Only 1 string is attached

The aid has to reach the victims... not to the naughty ones or the zardari type ones.


----------



## Vinod2070

iPhone said:


> *India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan*
> 
> wow, what neighbors. Forget aid, did we even hear a word of sympathy from India?



Well, empty words don't mean much. We should be the first to help our neighbors. We have always done so in the past.

I think despite what happened in 2005, we should have offered aid. The political class is probably too wary because of what happened last time.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> They (the few who are bringing their political differences here to support Indians) should send aid to their Pakistani brothers and sisters in need. *We residing here are already doing that*.



hey Jana read this....in your own words..



Jana said:


> We have seen this less generosity even among our own Pakistani people towards this flood disaster. *I have asked the same question from people during my visits to camps for flood victims few days back and the common response was that due to lack of affective media coverage besides lack of confidence in the current civilian government people are reluctant to pledge amount to them*.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...us-towards-pakistan-than-we-were-haiti-3.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smileplz

Indian Jatt said:


> hey Jana read this....in your own words..


----------



## Break the Silence

@@ Indian Jatt
Tussi kamal ho prah ji!


----------



## kattu-mian

Jana said:


> They (the few who are bringing their political differences here to support Indians) should send aid to their Pakistani brothers and sisters in need. We residing here are already doing that.




How much have you donated? Being a Journalist what have you done to aid the people who are suffering?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DGMO

birdofprey said:


> not to the naughty ones or the zardari type ones.


I'm afraid they're usually at the front of the queue


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DGMO said:


> How do you mean Asim? What strings?



indian strings....


''what about this'' and ''dont you remember that'' and ''you owe us, remember the time that we did this''



''aid'' with such strings; ''aid'' that becomes so politisized (in media, public and private circles) is simply not worth it


$5 million USD is not that much; easily we could come up with it domestically; through Sadaqa/charity, through private sector donors and other avenues


there are many many poor in hindustan, and it would be of better taste if they worried about them first


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> Well, empty words don't mean much. We should be the first to help our neighbors. We have always done so in the past.
> 
> I think despite what happened in 2005, we should have offered aid. The political class is probably too wary because of what happened last time.



In 2005 we rejected Indian helis with Indian pilots. Rest the medicines and other stuff was accepted. And India rejected our demand to provide helis only. Both the countries had good reasons for that. 

So what was so grave that had happened in 2005 5 due to which there should be any reluctance??


----------



## sparklingway

It would not be entirely wrong to state that for some Indian members, and a larger population as well, aid from India is more than just addressing humanitarian issues and more than a peace-political statement but is along condescending tone. You might want to reject this assertion, but sadly this is not an invalid statement. If Indian members can stop gloating, then some Pakistani members might not post false bravado statements as well. There's too much history, political complexities and issues involved that get in the way of a humanitarian problem. It would be appropriate to respect the views of the people keeping in mind the complexity involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mohan goyal

i think janaji have some misunderstandings with sparklingway sir


----------



## parasite

I think we are stretching it a bit too far...either they accept it or turn down politely.....


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian Jatt said:


> hey Jana read this....in your own words..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...us-towards-pakistan-than-we-were-haiti-3.html
> 
> :




They are less generous NOT oblivious of the needs of flood victims. Till the international aid started we had already taken up the aid drive nicely


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Jana said:


> They are less generous NOT oblivious of the needs of flood victims. Till the international aid started we had already taken up the aid drive nicely



okeyh  )))))


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Look at the indians they r like accept it and are rather trying to force aid tht most PAKISTANIS DONT WANT!

And the Apologists WOW.... how much have u donated Mr Sparkle?

Ghairat is a thing found in KHANDANI PEOPLE which some people here LACK!
I rather die then getting AID frm my enemy coz after i survive the same enemy will use tht as a weapon to torture me!


----------



## Awesome

Smileplz said:


> And leave the millions hungry,starving n left alone at the mercy of death?


Oh yes, thats what I'm hoping for day and night.

Your dramatic BS statement reinforces my point about the strings attached to Indian money.

An enemy cannot help. Period. It is illogical to believe otherwise.

I don't want Pakistan to be another Troy and let the horse in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

kattu-mian said:


> How much have you donated? Being a Journalist what have you done to aid the people who are suffering?




I have donated much more than the PDF donation drive uptill now have collected. 

And i dont need to come here and post my pics and videos while running from one camp to another helping the flood victims. Thats not needed in my view. When the situation is improved i might share these with you.

For the time being my priority is flood victims NOT publicity 

(and BTW i along with an organisation [dont want to mention its name as you guys will start grinning] have been able to send 10 trucks of different food items and clothing/tents/medicines. 

Alot of people have worked and collected the donations and other stuff.

During Swat IDPs crises we have sent over two dozen trucks of aid as well through ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Asim Aquil said:


> Oh yes, thats what I'm hoping for day and night.
> 
> Your dramatic BS statement reinforces my point about the strings attached to Indian money.
> 
> An enemy cannot help. Period. It is illogical to believe otherwise.
> 
> I don't want Pakistan to be another Troy and let the horse in.



I agree with you. 

Some Indian members who are getting extra caring must divert their attention (and time) to the flood affected people of Leh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Asim Aquil said:


> Oh yes, thats what I'm hoping for day and night.
> 
> Your dramatic BS statement reinforces my point about the strings attached to Indian money.
> 
> An enemy cannot help. Period. It is illogical to believe otherwise.
> 
> I don't want Pakistan to be another Troy and let the horse in.



I dedicate this to Sparkle the american pakistani!


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> In 2005 we rejected Indian helis with Indian pilots. Rest the medicines and other stuff was accepted. And India rejected our demand to provide helis only. Both the countries had good reasons for that.
> 
> So what was so grave that had happened in 2005 5 due to which there should be any reluctance??



I think it was the fact that Pakistan tried to hide the help from India from the people who were receiving the aid.

*But afterwards, officials reported that Pakistani authorities had ripped off `made in India' labels from relief material before distributing them, because it was easier to believe that India had not helped out during the earthquake. India had also made a cash contribution to Pakistan's relief efforts, but Pakistan never used it, which led to a feeling of rejection in the Indian side.*

India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India


----------



## Spring Onion

Smileplz said:


> And leave the millions hungry,starving n left alone at the mercy of death?



 millionsssssssss will starve and die due to non-acceptance of peanuts from India ????????

you surely have some understanding problem.


----------



## sparklingway

Rajput Warrior said:


> Look at the indians they r like accept it and are rather trying to force aid tht most PAKISTANIS DONT WANT!
> 
> And the Apologists WOW.... how much have u donated Mr Sparkle?
> 
> Ghairat is a thing found in KHANDANI PEOPLE which some people here LACK!
> I rather die then getting AID frm my enemy coz after i survive the same enemy will use tht as a weapon to torture me!



The usual personal attacks. Stating "Khandani" is along the usual pathetic lines of trying to state that others are somehow less self-respecting than you (suggesting bazaari I might say, another usual chest thumping bigot's argument). I cannot care less about such pathetic and shameless attacks.



Asim Aquil said:


> Oh yes, thats what I'm hoping for day and night.
> 
> Your dramatic BS statement reinforces my point about the strings attached to Indian money.
> 
> An enemy cannot help. Period. It is illogical to believe otherwise.
> 
> I don't want Pakistan to be another Troy and let the horse in.



Difference of opinion is the essence of a tolerant, pluralistic and progressive society. 



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dedicate this to Sparkle the american pakistani!



So I'm a American-Pakistani now and you're supposed to be the "pure" Pakistani as if you know me? Pathetic little attacks.

PS : Asim is Arab-Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## parasite

Jana said:


> millionsssssssss will starve and die due to non-acceptance of peanuts from India ????????
> 
> you surely have some understanding problem.



and you are suffering from Chronic Trolling Syndrome......few people just dont get away with their cheap shots.......ehhhh


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

*@ Abu Zolfiqar and Jana for their everyday rant about insults on Bharat Rakshak* -

Pakistani's always have this need to prove themselves worthy? Why the hell do you need that? Who cares what the people in Bharat Rakshak think about you? You need to believe in your self rather than having the need to prove yourself to everybody else.



Cheers.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

My next post on this thread ( until provoked ) will be when the decision from Pak Govt will be official , wether they accept the aid or reject it since it has several strings attached...lol. 

toh milte hain ek break ke baad..


----------



## ARCHON

Asim Aquil said:


> Oh yes, thats what I'm hoping for day and night.
> 
> Your dramatic BS statement reinforces my point about the strings attached to Indian money.
> 
> An enemy cannot help. Period. It is illogical to believe otherwise.
> 
> I don't want Pakistan to be another Troy and let the horse in.



As stated by various members with ample examples of instances where countries of serious differences have set aside their issues and helped each other without indulging too much in a delusional mindset and have moved along , its a pity even a humanitarian effort is seen with a misjudged mind and a ever doubtful eyes.


----------



## Spring Onion

Vinod2070 said:


> I think it was the fact that Pakistan tried to hide the help from India from the people who were receiving the aid.
> 
> *But afterwards, officials reported that Pakistani authorities had ripped off `made in India' labels from relief material before distributing them, because it was easier to believe that India had not helped out during the earthquake. India had also made a cash contribution to Pakistan's relief efforts, but Pakistan never used it, which led to a feeling of rejection in the Indian side.*
> 
> India still debating whether to send aid to Pakistan - India - The Times of India




I have already replied that. I dont think so you can remove the printed label from thousands of goods )) can you? 

How can you remove it from medicines lolzz 

*
and ABOVE all Does it mean that all INDIA wanted was Publicity ??? and NOT truly helping the quake victims.
*

*If i want to help the troubled people i will give a damn if you know my name or not.
*

This complaint by Indian officials have proven that Indian aid was aimed at scoring points and not helping the victims.


2. During earthquake the entire world had contributed billions of dollars how does India know or can claim that out of those billions of dollars the Indian money was not used??


----------



## mohan goyal

i request my fellow countrymen not to reply anymore .... our country has done what she suppose to do... by indulging in cheap shots and flame game will earn nothing. hope u understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Jana said:


> I have already replied that. I dont think so you can remove the printed label from thousands of goods )) can you?
> 
> How can you remove it from medicines lolzz
> 
> *
> and ABOVE all Does it mean that all INDIA wanted was Publicity ??? and NOT truly helping the quake victims.
> *
> 
> *If i want to help the troubled people i will give a damn if you know my name or not.
> *
> 
> This complaint by Indian officials have proven that Indian aid was aimed at scoring points and not helping the victims.



Well, it was not done for publicity. But removing the labels proves that Pakistan could not get rid of it's hostile mindset even in a tragic situation.



> 2. During earthquake the entire world had contributed billions of dollars how does India know or can claim that out of those billions of dollars the Indian money was not used??



I think that information must have come from Pakistan itself, there would be no other way.


----------



## sparklingway

*Important Phone Numbers: (please share more if you have any)
*
*National Disaster Management Authority:
*Lt. Col. Amer: 051-9205035, Cell: 0321 9552474,
Idrees Mehsud: 051-9215391, Cell: 0302-8518707
Muhammad Bilal: 051-9204429, Cell: 0302-8518705
Bushra Hasaan: 0519203668, Cell: 0300-5126200
Hassan Zulfiqar: 051-9207066, Cell: 0301-5262659
Amal Masud: 051-9215389, Cell: 0300-8569229
Syed Sibt-e-Abbas: 051-9215338, Cell: 0332-5141946
Shahida Arif: 051-9208825, Cell: 0333-5081446

*Flood Control Rooms:
*DG Khan: 0649260346
Muzaffargarh: 0669200257
Rajan Pur: 0604689288
Bhakkar: 04539200082
Mianwali: 0459920158
Layya: 0606413715
Gudu, Sakhar, Kotri Beraj: 0715612432

*Provincial Disaster Management Authorities:
*
PDMA Sindh: 021-99251458 / 9
Badeen: 0297-862384
Ghotki: 0723-651628
Hyderabad: 022-920097
Dadu: 025-9200276
Jacobabad: 0722-653999
Matiari: 0222-760929
Khairpur: 0243-9280200
Jamshoro: 0223-871946
Sukkur: 071-9310601
Umerkot : 0238-570700
Larkana 074-9410337
Shikarpur: 0726-920200
Kishmore: 0722-570901-2
Tando Allahyar: 0223-892908
Thatta: 0298-920063
Shahdadkot: 0741-9410353
Nawabshah: 0242-448281
Naushahro Feroze: 0242-448281
Tando Muhammad Khan: 0223-340283


----------



## Vinod2070

RiazHaq said:


> Climate change is real, and the current situation in Pakistan is just a preview of what's to come in the region and other parts of the world.
> 
> In terms of its eco capacity, India is among the most overpopulated countries in the world, and the impact of climate change in India will likely be worse than other nations in Asia with the possible exception of Bangladesh.
> 
> India is ranked 33rd and Pakistan 39th among the most overcrowded nations of the world by Overpopulation Index published by the Optimum Population Trust based in the United Kingdom. The index measures overcrowding based on the size of the population and the resources available to sustain it.
> 
> According to LA Times, Bundelkhand region in central India is among the nation's most impoverished areas, and the problem is exacerbated by climate change and environmental mismanagement, they say, suggesting that ecological degradation and global warming are changing human life in more ways than just elevated sea levels and melting glaciers.
> 
> "Before, a bad year would lead to a good year," said Bharat Dogra, a fellow at New Delhi's Institute of Social Sciences specializing in the Bundelkhand region. "Now climate change is giving us seven or eight bad years in a row, putting local people deeper and deeper in debt. I expect the situation will only get worse."
> 
> An estimated 200,000 Indian farmers have ended their lives since 1997, including many in this area, largely because of debt.
> 
> A 2007 study of 13 Bundelkhand villages found that up to 45&#37; of farming families had forfeited their land, and in extreme cases some were forced into indentured servitude. Tractor companies, land mafia and bankers routinely collude, encouraging farmers to take loans they can't afford, a 2008 report by India's Supreme Court found, knowing they'll default and be forced to sell their land.
> 
> What is needed now is a special climate change fund accessible by nations and peoples who will inevitably be the victims of the impact of quickening climate change in the next several decades.
> 
> In the meanwhile, people of goodwill around the world should do what they can by contributing funds through established charities, or by volunteering to alleviate the extraordinary suffering of over 14 million Pakistanis ravaged by the great deluge of this century.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Climate Change Worsens Poverty in India
> 
> Haq's Musings: South Asia's Declining Resources, Rising Consumption



Are you out of mind!

Indulging in the same mindless copy-paste job without even understanding whether it is related to the topic, even on a thread about Pakistan's tragedy.

And promoting that pathetic blog.

Even when asking for charity in the name of "*extraordinary suffering of over 14 million Pakistanis ravaged by the great deluge of this century*", some bigots can't leave out taking cheap potshots.

And revelling in other people's supposed misery while begging for aid.

What a pathetic cheap mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ras

RiazHaq said:


> Climate change is real, and the current situation in Pakistan is just a preview of what's to come in the region and other parts of the world.
> 
> *In terms of its eco capacity, India is among the most overpopulated countries in the world, and the impact of climate change in India will likely be worse than other nations in Asia with the possible exception of Bangladesh.*
> 
> *India is ranked 33rd and Pakistan 39th among the most overcrowded nations of the world by Overpopulation Index published by the Optimum Population Trust based in the United Kingdom. The index measures overcrowding based on the size of the population and the resources available to sustain it.*
> 
> According to LA Times, Bundelkhand region in central India is among the nation's most impoverished areas, and the problem is exacerbated by climate change and environmental mismanagement, they say, suggesting that ecological degradation and global warming are changing human life in more ways than just elevated sea levels and melting glaciers.
> 
> "Before, a bad year would lead to a good year," said Bharat Dogra, a fellow at New Delhi's Institute of Social Sciences specializing in the Bundelkhand region. "Now climate change is giving us seven or eight bad years in a row, putting local people deeper and deeper in debt. I expect the situation will only get worse."
> 
> An estimated 200,000 Indian farmers have ended their lives since 1997, including many in this area, largely because of debt.
> 
> A 2007 study of 13 Bundelkhand villages found that up to 45&#37; of farming families had forfeited their land, and in extreme cases some were forced into indentured servitude. Tractor companies, land mafia and bankers routinely collude, encouraging farmers to take loans they can't afford, a 2008 report by India's Supreme Court found, knowing they'll default and be forced to sell their land.
> 
> What is needed now is a special climate change fund accessible by nations and peoples who will inevitably be the victims of the impact of quickening climate change in the next several decades.
> 
> In the meanwhile, people of goodwill around the world should do what they can by contributing funds through established charities, or by volunteering to alleviate the extraordinary suffering of over 14 million Pakistanis ravaged by the great deluge of this century.
> 
> Haq's Musings: Climate Change Worsens Poverty in India
> 
> Haq's Musings: South Asia's Declining Resources, Rising Consumption




That study puts India is a really good position compared to a lot of the developed countries...Japan,UK etc. Even China I think was placed ahead of India there.
And for reference the US comes in at 35.

http://www.optimumpopulation.org/overpopulationindex.pdf

I guess you copy pasted reports from various sources to put your slant to it?


----------



## Ras

Jana said:


> Agreed. But the gap can only be bridged when you offer help with respect and we accept it with respect.
> 
> This aspect is missing here.
> 
> So better you should not offer and we should not accept or expect.
> 
> *The Americans despite their bashing every now and then by Pakistanis, are helping us alot and have pledged 76m $ for flood victims but i have NOT seen Americans are using this as a publicity tool.* Unlike you guys and the number of people browsing this thread proves otherwise



And there are many forums where Americans are blasting the government for offering any aid to Pakistan. So I guess you have a problem accepting American aid too?

I guess sitting in front of a computer engaging in internet battles and massaging internet ego does not cost a thing.


----------



## iPhone

> During Pakistan's massive earthquake in October 2005, India sent three consignments of relief material like tents, blankets medicines etc. For the first time ever, IAF planes landed in Islamabad to deliver relief material.
> 
> *But afterwards, officials reported that Pakistani authorities had ripped off `made in India' labels from relief material before distributing them, because it was easier to believe that India had not helped out during the earthquake. India had also made a cash contribution to Pakistan's relief efforts, but Pakistan never used it, which led to a feeling of rejection in the Indian side*



what nonsense is this? how can India possibly claim that their labels were ripped off by the Pakistanis? which officials is TOI talking about here? Indian or Pakistani? Indian guys came dropped the relief good off and went on their way, were they there to witness Pakistani authorities rip off made in india labels? this is so much crap from Indian side. You dont wanna help fine, but dont come up with these made up nonsense of "ungratefullness".


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I am really worried about the victims.


----------



## SekrutYakhni

I have heard that UN Sec Gen is visiting Pakistan?
I am really worried about the victims!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Why us, mother nature? 
We can't blame nature for it because we lack proper infrastructure. Like seasonal canals, dams etc
Nevertheless, the devastation was unprecedented.


----------



## alibaz

saad445566 said:


> I am really worried about the victims!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Why us, mother nature?
> We can't blame nature for it because we lack proper infrastructure. Like seasonal canals, dams etc
> Nevertheless, the devastation was unprecedented.



Sir you are right, we cant blame nature. we need to see what disorders we have created in our environment which lead to such calamities.

Are we producing grain which we require? 
Can our resources support our population?
do we maintain such a society where everyone or at least a large majority is treated equally?
Do we have a balanced system for distribution of wealth?
Do we maintain a good social justice system?
Do we trust our own knowledge about religion or we are dependent on few mullahs?
Do we take majority of decisions in public interest or basing on vested interest?
Are we really willing to at least protest against excess committed against us?


Brother there can be number of other questions which indicate disorders and if you analyse you will find roots of our problem in same questions. Do remember nature can take on a certain degree of disorders and then it takes its own course that can be ruthless


----------



## SekrutYakhni

alibaz said:


> Sir you are right, we cant blame nature. we need to see what disorders we have created in our environment which lead to such calamities.
> 
> Are we producing grain which we require?
> Can our resources support our population?
> do we maintain such a society where everyone or at least a large majority is treated equally?
> Do we have a balanced system for distribution of wealth?
> Do we maintain a good social justice system?
> Do we trust our own knowledge about religion or we are dependent on few mullahs?
> Do we take majority of decisions in public interest or basing on vested interest?
> Are we really willing to at least protest against excess committed against us?
> 
> 
> Brother there can be number of other questions which indicate disorders and if you analyse you will find roots of our problem in same questions. Do remember nature can take on a certain degree of disorders and then it takes its own course that can be ruthless



We need treeees!!! No to deforestation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

*Diseases pose new risks in Pakistan flood crisis​*
Friday, 13 Aug, 2010

SUKKUR: Disease outbreaks pose new risks to victims of Pakistan's worst floods in decades, aid agencies said on Friday, potentially hindering already complicated relief efforts.

The floods, triggered by torrential monsoon downpours, have engulfed Pakistan's Indus river basin, killing more than 1,600 people, forcing two million from their homes and disrupting the lives of about 14 million people, or eight per cent of the population.

Although waters have receded in some areas, fresh rains could bring new destruction, and a health crisis would tax aid agencies already facing huge logistical challenges.

The United Nations is increasingly concerned about water-borne diseases. There are 36,000 suspected cases of potentially fatal acute watery diarrhoea reported so far.

At least 96 health facilities have been damaged across the country.

This is a growing concern. Therefore we are responding with all kinds of preventative as well as curative medication...for outbreaks, said Maurizio Giuliano, the UN humanitarian operation spokesman told Reuters.

The floods have roared down from the northwest to the Punjab agricultural heartland to the southern Sindh province, where new floods are possible.

The UN's World Food Programme said there have been reports of diarrhoea but the problem was not widespread, although it's still cause for concern. The situation is alarming, spokesman Amjad Jamal said.

The deluge, which began two weeks ago, has caused extensive damage to the country's main crops, agriculture officials said, after the United Nations appealed for $459 million in emergency aid and warned of a wave of deaths if help didn't arrive.

Increasing desperation could lead to social unrest and pile more pressure on the government, which has already been heavily criticised for its perceived lacklustre response to the floods.

There is a huge need for food. All over the country crowds are in need of food, said Giuliano.

*Economy hammered*

Entire villages have been swallowed up. Fertile lands have been destroyed, stripping farmers of their livelihood. Bridges have collapses. People desperate to keep their livestock walk neck deep in water, pulling the animals along.

The International Monetary Fund has warned of major economic harm and the Finance Ministry said the country would miss this year's 4.5 per cent gross domestic product growth target though it was not clear by how much.

Wheat, cotton and sugar crops have all suffered damage.

Agriculture is a mainstay of the economy and the United Nations has estimated rehabilitation will cost billions of dollars.

On the downside, crops could have suffered damage and food inflation will soar. There may be severe shortages too and riots could well break out, said independent economist Meekal Ahmed. 

The power shortage which has crippled industry could get worse. Exports would be hit as well.

Cholera would create another major crisis and determining if there has been an outbreak is difficult.

Acute watery diarrhoea is on the rise but we have limited access to some of the areas. The access is hampering our efforts to reach and attend to these cases, said Dr. Irshad Sheikh, regional adviser for emergency preparation and humanitarian access for the World Health Organisation.

You don't have access to labs in those areas so cannot confirm if it is actually cholera.

President Asif Ali Zardari has just started what appears to be damage control by visiting flood victims after drawing heavy criticism for leaving for meetings with European leaders the disaster unfolded and not cutting his trip short.

Zardari said he had worked to secure international aid for the flood victims during his trip.

Giuliano said the floods have affected about one third of Pakistan at one point or another.

It doesn't mean it's under water. It's a huge area. It's an area bigger than some European countries, he said.






A flood affected girl carries bottles of drinking water in a camp in Nowshera, August 12.  Photo by AP

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Diseases pose new risks in Pakistan flood crisis


----------



## r3alist

can we get a few things clear

direct aid in the form of supplies>>>>>>>>>a pledge of money


so posting a few bar charts is pointless, i would much prefer to see direct help, thanks.

also, if the indians are sincere about help i suggest donating some helicopters, food supplies, or any other hard ware

at the end of the day you are our neighbors and therefore in one of the best positions to help us, so *maybe *stop the self congratulation over a cheque - this is just a thought

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jiya seher

saad445566 said:


> I am really worried about the victims.



@saad all ov us our worried about that but its time to be united and do something for our country ............. i want that all youth should be united my aim in life is this to make a forum where Pakistani youth work together and makes Pakistan prosperous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/08/continuing_pakistani_floods.html


----------



## Xeric

Pakistan Army Rescues 75,000: Army troops provides cooked food at relief camps | Pakistan Daily

*Pakistan Army Rescues 75,000: Army troops provides cooked food at relief camps*

Posted by (Author ) Headlines, Local, Pakistan Saturday, August 14th, 2010

In continuation of relief and rescue operations under taken by Army troops of Pano Aqil Garrison have accelerated the activities keeping in view the latest flood situation at the Northern reaches of river Indus.

Till today Army have rescued more than Seventy five thousand people from flood inundated areas (which includes Kashmore, Ghotki,Jacobabad,Shikarpur, Qambar, Larkana, Sukkur areas) and brought to safe places. The rescue operations are conducted through boats7 helicopters and vehicles.

The challenge placed in front of troops is toc- much demanding and difficult. Nevertheless the dedicated, enthusiastic troops are committed to shoulder the responsibility under tough weather and trying conditions, says an ISPR press release.

Besides rescue operations, Army troops have provided cooked food at relief camps, Medical Battalion of Pano Aqil Garrison is also providing immediate medical care to the marooned populace. Troops of Army Engineers Corps along with irrigation departments and other civil elements are also committed in stone pitching, re-strengthening banks of Reny canal and other banks along river Indus.

Later evening a detail meeting and coordination was carried out by General Officer Commanding Pano Aqil Garrison, Major General Nasrullah Tahir Dogar with National Highways authorities. They ensured the running of the National Highways in all eventualities to make the National communication asset serving.

General Officer Commanding Pano Aqil Garrison. Major General Nasrullah Tahir Dogar inspected the troops busy in flood duties all along river Indus and major towns. He urged the troops to be on fore front and put their best for this daunting National cause. The press release concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

*Continuing Pakistani floods*

The United Nations has now estimated that Pakistan will need billions of dollars to recover from its worst floods in 80 years - further straining a country already dependent on foreign aid to prop up its economy and back its war against Islamist militants. Over 60,000 troops are involved in flood relief operations trying to assist nearly 14 million people who are now affected by the flooding. The U.N. has just launched an appeal for $459 million in immediate aid, as Pakistanis have become more frustrated with their government's response and President Asif Ali Zardari's trip to Europe. [This entry is part II of a double-issue today, part I about Russia here] Collected here are recent photographs of Pakistanis as they continue to cope with their flooded country. *[See previous entry]*. (36 photos total)

with their flooded country. *[See previous entry]*. (36 photos total)
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/08/continuing_pakistani_floods.html




A man marooned by flood waters, alongside his livestock, waves towards an Army helicopter for relief handouts in the Rajanpur district of Pakistan's Punjab province on August 9, 2010. (REUTERS/Stringer)





2
Pakistani city Mehmud Kot is submerged in floodwater near Multan, Pakistan on Sunday, Aug. 8, 2010. (AP Photo/Khalid Tanveer) #





3
Nadia, who do not know her age, sits alongside siblings after they were rescued from rising floodwaters in Baseera, a village located in the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province, August 10, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #





4
Pakistani villagers stand on the remains of a bridge washed away by heavy flooding in Bannu in northwest Pakistan on Sunday, Aug. 8, 2010. (AP Photo/Ijaz Mohammad) #





5
Pictures taken from US rescue helicopter shows the flooded area of Kallam valley on August 9, 2010. (FAROOQ NAEEM/AFP/Getty Images) #





6
A girl floats her brother across flood waters whilst salvaging valuables from their flood ravaged home on August 7, 2010 in the village of Bux Seelro near to Sukkur, Pakistan. (Daniel Berehulak/Getty Images) #





7
A Pakistan Army soldier rests between air rescue operations on August 9, 2010 in the Muzaffargarh district in Punjab, Pakistan. (Daniel Berehulak/Getty Images) #





8
Flood victims awaiting rescue wave down a helicopter from a top a roof in Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province August 7, 2010. Pakistanis desperate to get out of flooded villages threw themselves at helicopters on Saturday as more heavy rain was expected to intensify both suffering and anger with the government. The disaster killed more than 1,600 people and disrupted the lives of 12 million. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

9
Pakistani villagers raise hands to get food dropped from an army helicopter at a flood-hit area of Kot Addu, in central Pakistan on Saturday, Aug. 7, 2010. (AP Photo/Khalid Tanveer) #





10
Pakistani flood survivors climb on army helicopter as it distributes food bags in Lal Pir on August 7, 2010. (Arif Ali/AFP/Getty Images) #





11
A man wades through flood waters towards a naval boat while evacuating his children in Sukkur, located in Pakistan's Sindh province August 8, 2010. (REUTERS/Akhtar Soomro) #





12
Stranded truck drivers, waiting for their tea, watch lightning strike within developing monsoon clouds over Pakistan's Muzaffargarh district in Punjab province August 10, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #





13
Villagers wade through flood waters with their livestock while looking for higher grounds in Sukkur, Pakistan on August 8, 2010. Pakistani navy boats sped across miles of flood waters on Sunday as the military took a lead role in rescuing survivors from a devastating disaster that has killed 1,600 people and left two million homeless. (REUTERS/Akhtar Soomro) #


----------



## Hyde

14
Volunteers of the Falah-e-Insaniyat foundation, the charity wing of Pakistan's anti-American militant group Jamaat-ud-Dawa, run a relief camp for flood-affected people in Nowshera, northwest Pakistan on Aug. 9, 2010. U.S. army choppers flew up the formerly Taliban-controlled valley laden with flour, biscuits and water. They returned loaded with hungry Pakistani flood survivors. (AP Photo/B.K.Bangash) #





15
Residents stand near the path of flowing flood waters the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province on August 9, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #





16
US Army Staff Sargeant Matthew Kingsbury (right) from Bravo Company 2/3 Aviation and Pakistani soldiers sit on the cargo bay ramp of a CH-47 heavy-lift helicopter while looking down at a flooded area while in flight over Pakistan's Swat Valley on August 10, 2010. (BEHROUZ MEHRI/AFP/Getty Images) #





17
An aerial view from a Pakistan army rescue helicopter shows personnel distributing water to flood-affected residents in Ghouspur, some 100 kilometers from Sukkur on on August 9, 2010. (ASIF HASSAN/AFP/Getty Images) #





18
A Pakistani flood survivor climbs onto an army rescue helicopter in Ghouspur, Pakistan on August 9, 2010. (ASIF HASSAN/AFP/Getty Images) #





19
A flood victim looks out from the window of an Army helicopter after being eavacuated from the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province on August 9, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #


----------



## Hyde

20
A ray of light shines past monsoon clouds as villagers wade through rising floodwaters in Baseera, in the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province, August 10, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #





21
A boy waits for food handouts with other flood victims as they take refuge at a makeshift camp in Sukkur, in Pakistan's Sindh province August 8, 2010. (REUTERS/Akhtar Soomro) #





22
A man walks through a flooded house in the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province August 7, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #





23
A man pushes his motorbike through flood waters in the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan on August 8, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) #





24
Newborn twin boys lay covered up in a blanket on the floor of a Pakistani Army helicopter, as mother Zada Perveen (unseen) rests after being rescued by Pakistan Army soldiers during air rescue operations on August 9, 2010 over the village of Sanawan in the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan. Of the twin boys, un-named at the time, the first was born 15 minutes before mid day and the other twin was born as the Army rescue helicopter was circling above to find a safe landing position on a road surrounded by flood waters. The mother was then carried on a makeshift bed through chest deep flood waters to the awaiting Pakistan Army helicopter. (Daniel Berehulak/Getty Images) #


----------



## Hyde

25
A Pakistani crosses a canal with the help of cable wire on a damaged bridge, which was washed away by heave flood in Ghazi Gat in central Pakistan on Monday, Aug. 9, 2010. (AP Photo/K.M. Chaudary) #





26
Pakistani villagers chase after relief supplies dropped from an army helicopter in a heavy flood-hit area of Mithan Kot, in central Pakistan, Monday, Aug. 9, 2010. (AP Photo/Khalid Tanveer) #





27
Pakistani volunteers unload sacks of flour provided by the U.S. government in Kalam in Pakistan's Swat valley on Wednesday, Aug. 11, 2010. (AP Photo/B.K.Bangash) #





28
An aerial view, from a U.S. Army CH-47 Chinook helicopter en route to delivering humanitarian assistance supplies, shows the flood-damaged countryside in Ghazi, Pakistan ON August 5, 2010. (REUTERS/Horace Murray/U.S. Army) #





29
People hunt a stray wild boar which escaped from a jungle during the heavy floods to Sukkur city, Pakistan, on Tuesday, Aug. 10, 2010. (AP Photo/Shakil Adil) #





30
A Pakistan police officer use a baton to control flood effected people who are trying to loot donated food from a bus at a roadside in Azakhel near Nowshera, Pakistan on Sunday, Aug. 8, 2010. (AP Photo/Anjum Naveed) #


----------



## Hyde

31
An aerial view from a U.S. Army CH-47 Chinook helicopter shows a damaged bridge washed out by the floods in Ghazi, Pakistan August 5, 2010. (REUTERS/Horace Murray/U.S. Army) #





32
Pakistani flood survivors walk in the flooded area of Bssera village, 60 km south west of Multan, on August 10, 2010. (Arif Ali/AFP/Getty Images) #





33
A Pakistani flood survivor who lost her home to heavy flooding, cries upon her arrival in Muzaffargarh, Pakistan, on Tuesday, Aug. 10, 2010. (AP Photo/K.M.Chaudary) #





34
Flood victims are rescued by boat in Baseera, a village located in the Muzaffargarh district of Pakistan's Punjab province on August 10, 2010. (REUTERS/Stringer) #





35
Youths affected by floods walk outside the ruins of their home which was washed away by heavy floods in Charsadda, northwest Pakistan, Monday, Aug. 9, 2010. (AP Photo/B.K. Bangash) #





36
Pakistani flood victim Mohammed Nawaz hangs onto a moving raft as he is rescued by the Pakistan Navy August 10, 2010 in Sukkur, Pakistan. (Paula Bronstein/Getty Images) #

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

*Gilani accepts Nawaz proposal on relief panel
*​By Ahmad Hassan 
Sunday, 15 Aug, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and PML-N chief Mian Nawaz Sharif agreed on Saturday to set up a credible national body comprising men of integrity to ensure transparency in the collection, management and distribution of relief funds among the flood-affected.

Mr Sharif said it was gratifying for him that Mr Gilani had accepted his proposal regarding the commission.

*Mr Gilani hinted at the names of the likes of retired justices Rana Bhagwandas, Fakhruddin G. Ebrahim and Nasir Aslam Zahid to be nominated after getting their acceptance.
* 
In their two-hour discussion, the prime minister was assisted by Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira, Food and Agriculture Minister Nazar Mohammad Gondal and Water and Power Minister Raja Parvaiz Ashraf, while Mr Sharif was accompanied by Senator Ishaq Dar.

Addressing a joint press conference at the PM House auditorium after the meeting, the two leaders said they would appeal to the rich to come forward to help the millions of their compatriots in distress.

The prime minister said: We can together turn around the economy which is destroyed by the floods by shunning our political considerations and point scoring spree.

Mr Gilani said he had discussed the todays meeting with President Asif Ali Zardari who appreciated and encouraged the initiative. He said he had also called Awami National Party chief Asfandyar Wali Khan and MQM leader Farooq Sattar and would continue to contact other leaders to muster their support for a national cause.

He said he and Mr Sharif stood together to help the people who had lost their homes and all means of livelihood.

The PML-N chief said he had witnessed the unprecedented devastation caused by the floods, adding that there was a need to unite the nation.

He said he along with the prime minister would tour the entire country to raise funds without waiting for the international assistance.

We will not beg the world to come and help us. If any country wishes to extend help it may do so, but we have the ability to handle the calamity on our own, he added.

Mr Sharif said the situation demanded that no distinction was made between the government and the opposition in reaching out to the flood-affected people and to raise and disburse funds.

He said that a meeting of the Council of Common Interests would be convened soon to evaluate the devastation and determine share of expenditures on a regional basis.

When asked if parties outside parliament would also be taken on board, Mr Gilani said: It is a national effort in which not only political parties but also leaders of civil society organisations will be solicited.

He said that in the next phase of planning it would be ensured that no structure was built on waterways and highways to avoid future devastations.

In reply a question about the closure of some TV channels in some areas of Sindh and Karachi, the prime minister said he had directed the Pemra chairman to ensure that no channels were blocked or he would risk his job.

Agencies add: Prime Minister Gilani in a televised address marking the Independence Day said that 20 million people had been affected by the floods.

The floods affected some 20 million people, destroyed standing crops and food storages worth billions of dollars, causing colossal loss to national economy, he said. I would appeal to the world community to extend a helping hand to fight this calamity.

*Mr Sharif said names recommended for the fundraising body included Justice Rana Bhagwan Das, Justice Fakhruddin G. Ibrahim, Dr Adeeb Rizvi, Mehmood Khan Achakzai and Ali Ahmed Kurd.*


----------



## sparklingway

I have my reservations over Mufti Taqi Usmani due to various reasons (the Qazalbash Waqf case judgment and land reforms and links with Maulana Masood Azhar). However, rest of the names are of very competent, credible and honest men of integrity.

Fakhruddin G Ebrahim, Nasir Aslam Zahid, Adeeb Rizvi and Rana Bhagwandas are some of the most honest people in the country. Good decision by PM.

Update : The report earlier had the following names before that of Mahmood Khan Achakzai :- Justice Taqi Usmani, Former Justice Shafi-ur-Rehman, Abdullah, Rustam Shah


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

This is horrible.


----------



## fawwaxs

*You can donate Rs10 to help affected by texting &#8216;D&#8217; to 2471. 
Done? 
Do more!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

If there was any doubt left that Hizb ut Tehrir is a militant organization of radical youth who after having been disappointed by state structure have suffered the delusions of Ummah-Khilafa and openly call for violence and militant coups.

Their press-release states that American soldiers helping flood affectees will be sent back in coffins.

So much for non-violent politics.

Media Office Hizb ut-Tahrir Pakistan - PR 14 08 10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## razgriz19

UN SECRETARY HAS ARRIVED IN PAKISTAN!!!
hes gonna survey the flooded area..


----------



## razgriz19

Canada pledges another $31M for Pakistan

House Leader John Baird announced that Canada will give an additional $31 million to flood relief efforts in Pakistan.

Baird made the announcement in Toronto's Queen's Park Saturday, the same day as Pakistan's independence day.

"The trail of devastation and the desperate humanitarian situation caused by the floods have worsened with the continuing rains," Baird said. "This contribution will help meet priority needs, which include food, water and sanitation, emergency medical care and shelter, essential household goods, logistics and coordination efforts, and the deployment of Canadian relief supplies."

The Canadian government has already contributed $2 million last month to help the flood-stricken country. The United Nations is asking for $460 million in relief funds and says that about 20&#37; of that has been met so far from donations around the world.

The floods left 20 million people homeless and 1,500 dead since heavier than usual monsoon rains started to fall in late July.


----------



## razgriz19

China Offers New Aid To Flood-Hit Pakistan

BEIJING, Aug 13 (Bernama) -- China Friday announced new emergency humanitarian aid worth 50 million yuan (US$7.35 million) to flood-hit Pakistan, Xinhua news agency reported.

The aid, following the earlier 10 million yuan (US$1.48 million) worth of relief goods, includes tents, blankets, food and water purification devices that the country desperately needs.

"The aid materials will be delivered to Pakistan as soon as possible," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Jiang Yu said.

Jiang expressed China's sympathy to Pakistan. "As a friendly neighbour,we are willing to continue aid within our own capacity to support the Pakistanis to overcome the disaster at an early date."

Pakistan is suffering from the worst floods in 80 years, which had left some 1,500 people dead.


----------



## Vinod2070

Since some questions were raised about Indian aid in this humanitarian disaster, posting some Pakistani views on the issue of the offer of help by India.

Indias aid offer being considered 

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Friday seemed unsure about how to respond to a $5 million aid offer from India to help it meet its flood crisis.
*
The offer was made by Indian External Affairs Minister S.M. Krishna in a telephonic conversation with his Pakistani counterpart Shah Mehmood Qureshi.

Mr Krishna described the offer as a gesture of solidarity with the people of Pakistan in their hour of need, a statement issued by the Indian High Commission here said.

A statement by Foreign Office here on Mr Krishnas call did not mention the Indian aid offer. However, sources in the foreign ministry indicated that it was being considered.

*We have not rejected the offer outright and a decision would be made soon, a senior official told Dawn. Staff Reporter *


----------



## Vinod2070

*Indian offer*

*That India has offered Pakistan $5 million in aid, because of the recent monsoon flooding, is more of a ploy than anything else, and thus should be rejected out of hand. *Coming from a Congress-led government&#8217;s Foreign Minister, *the offer raises once again the spectre of India establishing its hegemony over the region, and also panders to international sentiment by showing it that India can handle the problems of the region.* Coming as it did during a telephone call by the Indian Foreign Minister, SM Krishna, to his Pakistani counterpart, Shah Mahmood Qureshi, while offering his congratulations on Pakistan Day, *it was meant to show that the creation of Pakistan was a mistake. The hesitation shown by our Foreign Minister, in replying to this offer, itself shows how the present government is desperately seeking US approval by seeking Indian approval.

Pakistan&#8217;s government is trying to fit in with the American plans for the region, which sees India as the regional policeman, and the American bulwark against China.* Therefore, Pakistan wants to resume the composite dialogue talks, even if they are devoid of content. *Even though they may still be desired by the USA, India keeps on trying to avoid them. No talks with India will have any purpose if they do not tackle the Kashmir issue, the core issue between the two nuclear-armed neighbours; and no talks will have any result unless India changes its attitude, from the present stubborn obduracy, to one that is willing to facilitate a just solution to the region&#8217;s problems, which have been created in the first place because of India&#8217;s boorish behaviour and hegemonistic methods. This suits the international community, led by the USA, which wants Pakistan to accept India&#8217;s regional hegemony. That is why the USA is leading the international community in ignoring the current freedom struggle in Held Kashmir. Accepting the Indian money would indicate that Pakistan is not worried about Kashmir, and is focused entirely on its own problems.*


----------



## razgriz19

US Marine helicopters join Pakistan flood relief 

*The two aircraft are the first of 19 extra helicopters that US Defence Secretary Robert Gates urgently ordered to Pakistan on Wednesday, it said*.

The CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters flew into Pakistan from the USS Peleliu, which is positioned in international waters in the Arabian Sea.

The remaining aircraft will arrive over the next few days and will include three US Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopters, four US Marine Corps CH-53E Super Stallion helicopters and 12 US Marine Corps CH-46 Sea Knight helicopters.

US military helicopters will operate in partnership with the Pakistan military throughout the country's flood-affected areas.

The 19 aircraft will relieve six US Army helicopters already in Pakistan that will soon return to duty in Afghanistan, the embassy said.

Despite bad weather, the six helicopters have rescued more than 3,089 people and transported more than 322,340 pounds of emergency relief supplies, it said.

Pakistan's government says more than 14 million people face direct or indirect harm from the floods. The United Nations believes 1,600 people have died in the floods, while Pakistan has confirmed 1,243 deaths.

US President Barack Obama &#8220;wants to lean forward in offering help to the Pakistanis,&#8221; Gates said Wednesday.

The Islamabad government has admitted to being overwhelmed, and hardline Islamic charities have conducted a highly visible aid effort on the ground. &#8211; AFP


----------



## razgriz19

*World Bank announces $900 mn for Pakistan floods*


The World Bank has announced a grant of $900 million for relief and reconstruction work following the floods in Pakistan that have cost the nation around Rs.250 billion, a media report said on Friday. Pakistan is grappling with its worst ever floods that have left over 1,600 people dead and 
affected over 14 million people. A report in the Dawn put the total economic loss due to floods at around Rs.250 billion. 

The World Bank's Pakistan Director Rachid Benmessaoud met with Finance Minister Abdul Hafeez Shaikh on Thursday and announced a grant of $900 million for relief and reconstruction. 

The major losses have been in the agricultural and livestock sectors and floods have destroyed crops of cotton, rice, sugarcane and tobacco worth billions of rupees, Nazar Mohammad Gondal, minister for food and agriculture, said on Thursday. 

Javed Saleem, an official of the Crops Protection Association (CPA), and Ibrahim Mughal, chairman of the Pakistan Agricultural Farms Association (PAFA), said over 17 million acres of agricultural land had been submerged and ripe crops of rice, cotton and sugarcane were destroyed. 

Over 100,000 cows, buffaloes, goats, sheep, horses, camels and donkeys have died and 3,000 fish farms and 2,000 poultry farms destroyed across the country, they said. 

In Punjab province, about one million acres of cotton growing area was affected and crops worth Rs.86 billion were destroyed. Sindh province has lost standing crops worth Rs.95 billion over an area of 100,000 acres, while in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, over 325,000 acres were submerged and crops worth Rs.30 billion were destroyed. 

Officials said over one million tonnes of wheat kept in warehouses had been swept away in the floods, which has led to an increase in food prices by 25 to 50 percent. 

This has created a difficult situation for people, as consumption of fruits and vegetables usually increases during Ramadan. 

"We are importing potatoes and tomatoes from India to meet the demand," Safdar Siddique, president of the Islamabad Fruit and Vegetable Market, said.


----------



## Tayyab1796

sparklingway said:


> I have my reservations over Mufti Taqi Usmani due to various reasons (the Qazalbash Waqf case judgment and land reforms and links with Maulana Masood Azhar). However, rest of the names are of very competent, credible and honest men of integrity.
> 
> Fakhruddin G Ebrahim, Nasir Aslam Zahid, Adeeb Rizvi and Rana Bhagwandas are some of the most honest people in the country. Good decision by PM.
> 
> Update : The report earlier had the following names before that of Mahmood Khan Achakzai :- Justice Taqi Usmani, Former Justice Shafi-ur-Rehman, Abdullah, Rustam Shah


 Someone should ask the PM why didn't he include Mr. President in this list ... afterall he is the chairman of his party and his boss also ... the answer has all the problems recognised ...


----------



## alibaz

sparklingway said:


> I have my reservations over Mufti Taqi Usmani due to various reasons (the Qazalbash Waqf case judgment and land reforms and links with Maulana Masood Azhar). However, rest of the names are of very competent, credible and honest men of integrity.
> 
> Fakhruddin G Ebrahim, Nasir Aslam Zahid, Adeeb Rizvi and Rana Bhagwandas are some of the most honest people in the country. Good decision by PM.
> 
> Update : The report earlier had the following names before that of Mahmood Khan Achakzai :- Justice Taqi Usmani, Former Justice Shafi-ur-Rehman, Abdullah, Rustam Shah



All people mentioned are very honest,credible and have proved their worth when ever they were tested but my support would be for Justice Rana Bhagwandas.


----------



## alibaz

sparklingway said:


> *Gilani accepts Nawaz proposal on relief panel
> *​By Ahmad Hassan
> Sunday, 15 Aug, 2010
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and PML-N chief Mian Nawaz Sharif agreed on Saturday to set up a credible national body comprising men of integrity to ensure transparency in the collection, management and distribution of relief funds among the flood-affected.
> 
> Mr Sharif said it was gratifying for him that Mr Gilani had accepted his proposal regarding the commission.
> 
> *Mr Gilani hinted at the names of the likes of retired justices Rana Bhagwandas, Fakhruddin G. Ebrahim and Nasir Aslam Zahid to be nominated after getting their acceptance.
> *
> In their two-hour discussion, the prime minister was assisted by Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira, Food and Agriculture Minister Nazar Mohammad Gondal and Water and Power Minister Raja Parvaiz Ashraf, while Mr Sharif was accompanied by Senator Ishaq Dar.
> 
> Addressing a joint press conference at the PM House auditorium after the meeting, the two leaders said they would appeal to the rich to come forward to help the millions of their compatriots in distress.
> 
> The prime minister said: We can together turn around the economy which is destroyed by the floods by shunning our political considerations and point scoring spree.
> 
> Mr Gilani said he had discussed the todays meeting with President Asif Ali Zardari who appreciated and encouraged the initiative. He said he had also called Awami National Party chief Asfandyar Wali Khan and MQM leader Farooq Sattar and would continue to contact other leaders to muster their support for a national cause.
> 
> He said he and Mr Sharif stood together to help the people who had lost their homes and all means of livelihood.
> 
> The PML-N chief said he had witnessed the unprecedented devastation caused by the floods, adding that there was a need to unite the nation.
> 
> He said he along with the prime minister would tour the entire country to raise funds without waiting for the international assistance.
> 
> We will not beg the world to come and help us. If any country wishes to extend help it may do so, but we have the ability to handle the calamity on our own, he added.
> 
> Mr Sharif said the situation demanded that no distinction was made between the government and the opposition in reaching out to the flood-affected people and to raise and disburse funds.
> 
> He said that a meeting of the Council of Common Interests would be convened soon to evaluate the devastation and determine share of expenditures on a regional basis.
> 
> When asked if parties outside parliament would also be taken on board, Mr Gilani said: It is a national effort in which not only political parties but also leaders of civil society organisations will be solicited.
> 
> He said that in the next phase of planning it would be ensured that no structure was built on waterways and highways to avoid future devastations.
> 
> In reply a question about the closure of some TV channels in some areas of Sindh and Karachi, the prime minister said he had directed the Pemra chairman to ensure that no channels were blocked or he would risk his job.
> 
> Agencies add: Prime Minister Gilani in a televised address marking the Independence Day said that 20 million people had been affected by the floods.
> 
> The floods affected some 20 million people, destroyed standing crops and food storages worth billions of dollars, causing colossal loss to national economy, he said. I would appeal to the world community to extend a helping hand to fight this calamity.
> 
> *Mr Sharif said names recommended for the fundraising body included Justice Rana Bhagwan Das, Justice Fakhruddin G. Ibrahim, Dr Adeeb Rizvi, Mehmood Khan Achakzai and Ali Ahmed Kurd.*




I dont know why we provide people an opertunity to laugh at us. They had been fighting with each other for two weeks, thrown a big amount of dirt on each other and now sat togather and trying to resolve problems. why couldnt they do it weeks earlier,they should be ashamed of themselves. Anyways its still good that they have planned to work togather with some respectable people.


----------



## Nishan

Allah Almighty says
(*Surely this Islam is your religion, one religion (only), and I am your Lord, therefore serve Me*)
(21/92)

A Jordanian aircraft laden with relief supplies and a medical team on board on Sunday left for Pakistan joining relief efforts for millions of people who were made homeless by massive floods that ravaged the country's north-western region.







The relief aid, sent upon directives by His Majesty King Abdullah II, was donated by the Jordan Hashemite Charity Organization JHCO and included foodstuffs, medicines and medical equipment to help more than 20-million Pakistanis affected by the worst floods in the Asian nation's history.

JHCO Board of Trustees chairman, Prince Rashed Bin Al Hassan, said that the planeload was just an initial shipment and other aid would be ferried to flood victims by the Royal Air Force during the holy month of Ramadan.

Director of Special Medical and Humanitarian Tasks at the Royal Medical Services, Brigadier Mohammad Moheisn, said that onboard the relief plane was a 25-strong medical crew, including 9 doctors of different specializations and nurses as well as a team for control of epidemics and communicable diseases after reports of an outbreak of water-borne diseases in some flood-hit region.

"The Jordanian medics will work with their Pakistani peers and are expected to deal with various cases in addition to performing minor and major surgeries", Moheisn added, noting that another backup team will be dispatched later.

He explained that the team is provided with about 3.5 tons of medicines needed to treat infectious diseases including 21,000 vaccines for meningitis, cholera, typhoid and polio whose outbreak is a likelihood in such situations.

Pakistani Charge D'affaires in Amman, Zaheer Janjua, expressed his country's gratitude over the Jordanian assistance and said Amman and Islamabad maintained "solid and brotherly" ties.

He added that the floods, the worst in 80 years to hit Pakistan, had affected more than 20 million people as floodwaters inundated vast swathes of the country rendering Pakistani authorities incapalbe of coping with the massive relief effort alone.

Swollen by torrential monsoon rains, major rivers have flooded Pakistan's mountain valleys and fertile plains, killing up to 1,600 people and leaving two million homeless.

The Pakistani government warned of new waves of floods that have already disrupted lives of a tenth of its 170 million people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jiya seher

*Malik Riaz Hussain Chairmen Bahira Town ----- Open Letter In The Name of Rich Pakistanis!*


----------



## fawwaxs

Jordan sends food, medical aid to Pakistan 

AMMAN: A Jordanian plane carrying 3.5 tonnes of food and medical supplies left for Pakistan on Sunday to help aid millions of people hit by devastating floods, an official said.



The plane also carries a 25-member medical team, including nine doctors, as well as 21,000 typhoid and cholera vaccines, Brigadier Mohammad Mheisen of Jordans Royal Medical Services told the state-run Petra news agency.



Prince Rashed bin Hassan, King Abdullah IIs cousin and president of the Jordanian Hashemite Charity Organisations board of trustees, said the kingdom would send more aid to Pakistan during Ramadan, according to Petra.



The United Nations has appealed for 460 million dollars to deal with the immediate aftermath of the floods, estimating that 14 million have been affected and that 1,600 have died.



Waters are still high and the United Nations has now confirmed the countrys first cholera case in Mingora, in the northwestern district of Swat, and said at least 36,000 people were reportedly suffering from acute diarrhoea. -AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*The Pakistan army is doing it's best. All citizens must play there part to help the flood victims.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## whydowelove

According to NASA the floods in Pakistan is so bad that it changed the appearance of the lower Indus River.

NASA said the following about the satellite images:

A flood surge heading for Pakistan&#8217;s coast changed the appearance of the lower Indus River in just four days. The Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA&#8217;s Aqua satellite captured these images on August 8, 2010 (top), August 10, 2010 (middle), and August 12, 2010 (bottom).

All three images use a combination of infrared and visible light to increase the contrast between water and land. Water appears in varying shades of blue. Vegetation is green, and bare ground is pinkish brown. Clouds range in color from pale blue-green to bright turquoise. A thin veil of clouds hangs over much of the region on August 12.

On August 8, even though the lower Indus has risen far above its typical levels, it still appears as a relatively thin braided stream south of Sukkur. On August 10, the river has widened south of the city, and on August 12, the Indus has risen even more. Compared to the previous two images, the water appears fairly light in color on August 12. This may result from the angle of sunlight or from cloud cover, but might also result from an increased sediment load in the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

*Tonight i saw at the news some Emirates CH-47 Chinock Helicopters Flying from the base of Multan in central Pakistan to deliver aids and i saw Qatari C-17 Transport aircraft and som other arab IL-76 Transport aircrafts from Syria, Oman, Egypt and Libya . .* *I hope my brothers who have pictures or videos For these aircrafts to download it*


----------



## fawwaxs

*Jacobabad faces worst disaster in its history *

SUKKUR / HYDERABAD: With the approach of a second peak flood, the district of Jacobabad is facing the worst crisis in its history and a number of villages and settlements have been inundated. A large number of people who had moved to areas earlier considered to be safe are now forced to move to other places.

At least 22 people, including women and children, have been swept away by raging waters in Moula Dad, Mehmal, Karim Bux and other areas.

The town itself appears to be safe for the moment, but a reported decision to divert floodwaters into a saline water drain has been strongly opposed by people of adjoining areas. The water was earlier diverted towards the Jacobabad-Dera Murad Jamali bypass.

The authorities have now decided to ease the pressure by draining the flood into the Soomra canal. The canal passes by the estate of former Senate chairman Mohammedmian Soomro and Garhi Sabahayo and the district coordination officer has urged the inhabitants to leave the area.

Meanwhile, government institutions and non-government organisations (NGOs) are facing problems in rescue and relief work because of clashes among supporters of parliamentarians and other influential people.

Floodwaters are touching the walls of the Shahbaz airbase and authorities are trying to save the base.

People are also facing difficulties in reaching out to their relatives because of disruption in the communications system and suspension of rail and road links. Some people said they could not even attend funerals of their relatives.

According to local sources, more than 300,000 people have been affected in areas around Jacobabad. Villagers have lost their property, grain stocks, cattle and standing crops.

About 20,000 people arrived in Sukkur from Jacobabad on Saturday night. They have been accommodated in schools.

Floodwaters from the Begari Sindh feeder have entered Qadri Darbar, Gillani Mohalla, Bhatti colony, Umrani Laro, Sona Khan Rind, Hyder Ali, Sultan Kot, Garhi Khero and Baqa Pul.

Thousands of people moved to Balochistan after water was released into the saline water drain.

A large number of people going to Dera Murad Jamali and Dera Allahyar are stranded because large areas in these districts have also been flooded.

Several incidents of robbery have been reported from different areas of Jacobabad. Some robbers are said to have been apprehended by armymen.

The road and rail link between Quetta and Jacobabad has remained suspended for two weeks.

The pressure of Indus, meanwhile, is increasing at the Kotri barrage where 252,125 cusecs of flow was recorded upstream and a discharge of 227,920 cusecs at 6pm on Sunday.

Army personnel have evacuated 754 people from the Mohammad Khan Machi, Jaffar Machi, Allan Sobcho and Gharo villages in the kutcha area of Matiari district.

A temporary dyke, called the Zamindari bund, has been demolished to ease pressure on the old Hala embankment.

Parts of the incomplete right bank outfall drain-II have been submerged between Sehwan and Sann in Jamshoro district. According to Project Director Rafiq Memon, the drains entire structure has been inundated.

For people arriving in Hyderabad, mostly from Jacobabad, a tent city is being set up on the directives of the chief minister.

The authorities are hard pressed meeting the needs of the people sheltered in camps.

According to the meteorological department, the Indus at Guddu is likely to remain at an exceptionally high level, ranging between one million and 1.1 million cusecs, till Tuesday because of a second flood wave. There are fears about inundation of low-lying areas of Khairpur, Jacobabad, Ghotki and Sukkur.

The condition at Sukkur also indicates a threat of flooding in the low-lying areas of Larkana, Nawabshah, Hyderabad and Naushahro Feroze.

According to irrigation officials, the second flood wave is heading towards Sukkur from the Guddu barrage. They said the water level at Guddu was likely to rise to 1.07 million cusecs.

A few days after withstanding a flow of 1.1 million cusecs, the Sukkur barrage is once again under pressure. On Sunday evening the flow was 1,010,857 cusecs upstream and 975,088 cusecs downstream.

The flow at Guddu was 1,041,390 cusecs.

Cuts made in various embankments have caused havoc in Jacobabad, Shikarpur and some areas in Balochistan.

Sukkur was calm on Sunday after panic sparked a couple of days back by rumours of a breach of the old Sukkur embankment and the Bunder wall.

Almost all the cracks in the Bunder wall have been filled, but the residents of Kutcha Bunder are still living either in relief camps or outside the wall to keep an eye on their homes.

Affected people in most of the camps have complained of lack of food, water and medicines.

Most of the affected people from Jacobabad, Kashmore and Shikarpur are living along the Sukkur bypass and Airport Road and in camps set up in schools and colleges.

Various trade bodies are also providing food and water to the affected people. However, the increasing number of displaced people is becoming unmanageable for the authorities.

Reuters adds:



Local men are digging through an embankment on the outskirts of Jacobabad to drain away steadily rising floodwaters.

Weve got to make a way to get the water away, otherwise Jacobabad will be sunk, said Manzoor Ahmed, who along with others was digging gaps in the embankment.

Were doing this by ourselves. There are no government people here, not a single one. Theyre invisible.

The water being diverted will almost certainly flood another town or village.

They have to look after themselves, Manzoor said. Were protecting ourselves, its up to them to protect themselves.

Jacobabad, a typical Pakistani town with dusty, rutted roads strewn with rubbish lining rows of brick shops, is largely deserted. Some people have piled earth in front of their shops in the hope of keeping water out.

The town is also home to an airbase which the US military has used in support of the Afghan war.

Jamal Shah fled to Jacobabad with his family when his village, about 50km away, was flooded. He is considering where he might go next.

Perhaps the best option is Quetta. Its higher.

Town policeman Abdul Sami thought the town would be inundated in a matter of hours.

A main road out of town which had been dry earlier in the day, was almost impassable by the afternoon.

A motley convoy of trucks stacked high with people and their belongings, cars and herders driving their buffaloes, sheep and goats inched through a long stretch of knee-deep water before eventually reaching dry land.


----------



## fawwaxs

Ten million victims may be shifted to Karachi, Hyderabad


----------



## fawwaxs

UN chief Ban Ki-moon flew into Pakistan on Sunday to visit areas ravaged by floods and urged the world to speed up aid for up to 20 million people hit by the country's worst humanitarian disaster. The United Nations has appealed for 460 million dollars to deal with the immediate aftermath of the floods but has warned that billions will be required in the long-term with villages, businesses, crops and infrastructure wiped out. The government has appealed to the international community to help cope with the challenges of a crisis that Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has compared to the 1947 partition of the sub-continent. Officials estimate that around a quarter of Pakistan appears to have been affected by the flooding. The UN estimates that 14 million have been affected and that 1,600 have died. The government has confirmed 1,384 deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61

*What explains the tight-fisted response to the Pakistan floods*




Compare and contrast: within days of the 2004 tsunami, &#163;100m had poured into Oxfam, the Red Cross and other charities, and by February 2005 when the Disasters Emergency Committee (DEC) closed its appeal, the total stood at &#163;300m. The Haiti earthquake appeal closed with donations of &#163;101m. *The DEC total for the Pakistan floods appeal has just reached &#163;10m. .*

The reasons for this disparity aren't complex. There has been a slow steady drip of negative media coverage of Pakistan since the 1980s, and if it lessened a little in the 90s as civilian governments went in and out of administration, it became inevitably tougher with the return of a military government, 9/11, the "growth" of Islamic extremist organisations in Pakistan, and the ins and outs of apparent ISI-sponsored terrorism in both Mumbai and Afghanistan. At home, Pakistan's image has been affected by debates about burqas, the bombings in London in 2005 and the country's perennial linguistic association with "terror".

British readers and viewers know little of Pakistan and &#8211; with the exception of writers such as the Guardian's Declan Walsh and Saeed Shah, as well as Aleem Maqbool, who has given sensitive coverage for the BBC in Islamabad, and exemplary analysis and comment on the BBC World Service by Owen Bennett-Jones and Lyse Doucet &#8211; reporting of the country is poor and superficial.

BBC News online is not exempt from criticism. In its old format, the BBC online South Asia site had always run features and good news stories about India, but Pakistan coverage was pretty much limited to bombings, violence and hardship. This is despite the fact that "India Shining" has a huge population of citizens living in poverty &#8211; see Chris Morris's shocking report in May for the BBC &#8211; and that hunger and neglect by government is the daily lot of 35&#37; of the population &#8211; or 450 million people.

India also has its own homegrown insurgency. The Naxalite/Maoist "terrorists" in the north-east are a dangerous challenge to Indian stability, but this extremism &#8211; and its causes, which lie in poverty &#8211; escapes international censure. In July the UN index showed that there are more people in poverty in eight states of India than in the 26 countries of sub-Saharan Africa. There are finally suggestions in the press that the responsibility for lack of resolution of conflict in Kashmir over 60 years at present lies more firmly with India.

Back in the UK, the communities of Pakistan descent, a large proportion of Mirpuri origin, have behaved in an exemplary fashion over the last decade. When David Miliband commented in the Guardian, at the time of the incoming Obama administration, that the "war on terror" had been a mistake, I wrote to him to say that as he well knew, the "war on terror" had been a gross and disingenuous overstatement and that British citizens were tens of thousands of times more likely to die from car accidents, alcohol, obesity and heart disease than from terror attacks.

Young Britons of Pakistani origin do not in general compound NHS hospital bills with alcohol abuse, knife crime (with a starting cost of &#163;8,000 per patient to the NHS), nor go in for epidemics of petty crime, nor swallow the state's funds in out-of-work benefits and housing benefits. The majority live in remarkably settled and productive communities. Family life is taken very seriously and the success of efforts within communities to help young people through difficult pressures of the culture and politics of faith both external and internal to their communities are frankly miraculous.

For this they have to put up with an unending diet of "terror", "extremist" and anti-burqa rants from the press, while seeing their grandparents' and parents' home country torn often apart in foreign policy analysis. The most unnecessary headline the Evening Standard has run (quite a competitive field) was "What Londoners think of Muslims" (14 November 2007). It was beyond reason and beyond taste and had it been phrased differently &#8211; what Londoners think of Jews, or perhaps even what they think of Catholics, it would have been referred straight to the Press Complaints Commission.

In April I went to hear Ali Sethi, Kamila Shamsie and Moni Mohsin, writers well known in Pakistan, speak at the National Portrait Gallery. If they were dismayed at the coverage and levels of ignorance about their country, such dismay was expressed with humour and warmth. Moni Mohsin, particularly, told how on a recent visit to Lahore in February, while at the hairdressers and with some bombing recently in the city, her two stylists were chattering away above her head about the real worry, that it was Valentine's Day and you could not find little gold hearts anywhere but anywhere, as they had sold out in all the shops and bazaars.

Pakistanis are subcontinental people, and are in many ways similar to their neighbours in India. They share cultural ties, history and &#8211; a personal view here &#8211; a great warmth of character that is unique to this part of the world. We are spectators to the difficulties that the subcontinent and particularly Pakistan is going through, but we could perhaps wonder at the wretched and unfounded image of Pakistan when viewed through the lens of the British media. And perhaps not be so surprised that having swallowed this over many years, the public find it hard to overcome their misgivings and to give.



What explains the tight-fisted response to the Pakistan floods | Catriona Luke | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M




----------



## Devil Soul

*Misery For The 'Doomed Orphans' Of Pakistan Floods*

NOWSHEHRA, Pakistan, Aug 16, 2010 (AFP) - Six million children are suffering from Pakistan's devastating floods: lost, orphaned or stricken with diarrhoea, they are the most vulnerable victims of the nation's worst-ever natural disaster.

At relief camps in government schools and colleges and in tent villages on the edge of towns and by roadways, children are prostate from the heat, sick from poor drinking water, or simply trying to find work.

"These are the most bitter days of my life," said Iltaz Begum, 15, suffering from diarrhoea and stretched out in a government tent on the muddy outskirts of the northwestern town of Nowshehra.

"The weather has made our lives miserable. I had to leave my blind mother behind and there's no one to look after her as my father died two years ago."

The tent village has no electricity. The rains have gone, but only to be replaced by heat and humidity. Flies buzz everywhere and the smell of faeces wafts through the camp.

Girls like Iltaz are just a drop in the ocean for the massive relief effort that the international community is trying to mobilise in one of the biggest ever UN aid operations.

UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said millions had lost their livelihoods as he visited Pakistan on Sunday and witnessed "heart wrenching" scenes of destruction. Pakistan says 20 million people have been hit by the floods.

"Many have lost families and friends. Many more are afraid their children and loved ones will not survive in these conditions," said Ban.

Sami Abdul Malik, spokesman for the UN children's fund UNICEF, said six million children were affected by the floods. The fund is distributing high-energy biscuits to stave off malnutrition and other diseases.

"Currently we are in a life-saving phase," he told AFP. "We are distributing high energy biscuits because malnutrition is a curse. It can lead to several other diseases.

"Children are always vulnerable. They cannot control their thirst, they will drink any type of water and may get watery diarrhoea, cholera, malaria and other diseases."

On top of all this are the trauma and psychological problems faced by those who have been orphaned or separated from parents.

In the south, people fleeing flooded homes have headed towards tent camps near the city of Sukkur. Abdul Ghani, 14, arrived from the remote village of Karampur, the eldest of seven orphaned siblings.

"Both my parents died in the space of six months last year. Me and a younger brother of mine worked as labourers to support the family," said Ghani, wearing a worn grey shalwar khamis.

"Life was already so difficult, but now we're doomed.

"My four-year-old sister is hungry and ill but I have no idea what to do, where to go. No one is there to help us," he said.

Shakeel Ahmed, 15, another orphan, faces a similar problem providing better shelter and food for his three younger siblings.

"We're too young and no one takes our problems seriously. No one listens to us. I tried to explain our problems but they shrugged me away," he said.

In a relief camp at a Nowshehra technical college, children are crying, many walk naked without shoes, and a foul stench pervades the air due to people urinating and defecating next to the tents.

Doctors at the camp's field hospital say most of the children are suffering from gastroenteritis, skin diseases and dehydration caused by ***** and infection resulting from the destruction of sewers in the floods.

Twenty-five year-old Bushra Humayun, a labourer's wife, said she had given birth to twins in the camp, adding to her six other children.

She recalled losing her house in the flood and wading up to her neck through water while pregnant to reach the camp, two miles away.

"I'm not getting enough food to feed my two infants and they're getting weak as they remain underfed," Humayun told AFP, sweat dripping down her face.

Her 12-year-old son Haroon had stomach pain and mosquito bites all over his arms and face. Life in the camp is their only prospect for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Misery for 'doomed orphans' of Pakistan floods*

NOWSHEHRA, Pakistan  Six million children are suffering from Pakistan's devastating floods: lost, orphaned or stricken with diarrhoea, they are the most vulnerable victims of the nation's worst-ever natural disaster.

At relief camps in government schools and colleges, and in tent villages on the edge of towns and by roadways, children are prostate from the heat, sick from dirty drinking water, or simply trying to find work.

"These are the most bitter days of my life," said Iltaz Begum, 15, suffering from diarrhoea and stretched out in a government tent on the muddy outskirts of the northwestern town of Nowshehra.

"The weather has made our lives miserable," she said. "I had to leave my blind mother behind and there's no one to look after her as my father died two years ago."

The tent village has no electricity. The rains have gone, only to be replaced by heat and humidity. Flies buzz everywhere and the smell of faeces wafts through the camp.

Girls like Iltaz are just a drop in the ocean for the massive relief effort that the international community is trying to mobilise in one of the biggest ever UN aid operations.

UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon, visiting Pakistan on Sunday, said millions had lost their livelihoods as he witnessed "heart-wrenching" scenes of destruction. Pakistan says 20 million people have been hit by the floods.

"Many have lost families and friends. Many more are afraid their children and loved ones will not survive in these conditions," said Ban.

Sami Abdul Malik, spokesman for the UN children's fund UNICEF, said six million children were affected by the floods.

"Currently we are in a life-saving phase," he told AFP. "We are distributing high-energy biscuits because malnutrition is a curse. It can lead to several other diseases.

"Children are always vulnerable. They cannot control their thirst, they will drink any type of water and may get watery diarrhoea, cholera, malaria and other diseases."

In addition, there are trauma and psychological problems facing children who have been orphaned or separated from their parents.

In the south, people fleeing flooded homes have headed towards tent camps near the city of Sukkur. Abdul Ghani, 14, arrived from the remote village of Karampur, the eldest of seven orphaned siblings.

"Both my parents died in the space of six months last year. Me and a younger brother of mine worked as labourers to support the family," said Ghani, wearing a worn grey shalwar khamis.

"Life was already so difficult, but now we're doomed.

"My four-year-old sister is hungry and ill but I have no idea what to do, where to go. No one is there to help us," he said.

Shakeel Ahmed, 15, another orphan, faces a similar problem providing shelter and food for his three younger siblings.

"We're too young and no one takes our problems seriously. No one listens to us. I tried to explain our problems but they shrugged me away," he said.

In a relief camp at a Nowshehra technical college, children are crying, many walk naked without shoes, and a foul stench pervades the air due to people urinating and defecating next to the tents.

Doctors at the camp's field hospital say most of the children are suffering from gastroenteritis, skin diseases and dehydration caused by ***** and infection resulting from the destruction of sewers in the floods.

Twenty-five year-old Bushra Humayun, a labourer's wife, said she had given birth to twins in the camp, adding to her six other children.

She recalled losing her house in the flood and wading up to her neck through water while pregnant to reach the camp, two miles (three kilometres) away.

"I'm not getting enough food to feed my two infants and they're getting weak as they remain underfed," Humayun told AFP, sweat dripping down her face.

Her 12-year-old son Haroon had stomach pain and mosquito bites all over his arms and face. Life in the camp is their only prospect for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

*Authorities warn of more floods as millions affected *

SUKKUR: Authorities warned of more flooding this week in Pakistan and heavy rain lashed victims living in makeshift camps Monday, adding to the urgency of a massive international relief effort under way.

Pakistan's worst floods in recorded history began more than two weeks ago in the mountainous northwest and have spread throughout the country. Around 20 million people and 160,000 square kilometres of land &#8212; about 1/5 of the country &#8212; have been affected.

''Floods seem to be chasing us everywhere,'' said 45-year-old Ali Bakhsh Bhaio, as monsoon downpours pounded his makeshift tent on the side of the major highway in Sukkur, a hard-hit area in Sindh province. ''Allah is punishing us for our sins.''

The Sindh irrigation minister, Jam Saifullah Dharejo, said the dam in Sukkur faced a major test of its strength as floodwaters coursed down the Indus River into Pakistan's highly populated agricultural heartland.

''The coming four to five days are still crucial,'' he said.

UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon flew over the flood-hit area Sunday and said he had never seen a disaster on such a scale. He urged the international community to speed up assistance to the country.

The world body has appealed for an initial $460 million to provide relief, of which around 60 per cent has been given.

Once the floods recede, billions more will be needed for reconstruction and getting people back to work in the already-poor nation of 170 million people. The International Monetary Fund has warned that the floods could dent economic growth and fuel inflation.

While local charities and international agencies have helped hundreds of thousands of people with food, water, shelter and medical treatment, the scale of the disaster has meant that many millions have received little or no assistance. The UN has voiced fears that disease in overcrowded and unsanitary relief camps may yet cause more deaths.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Devil Soul

*Donkeys Come To The Rescue In Pakistan Floods*

KOZA SIRAI, Pakistan, Aug 16 (Reuters) - Millions of dollars may have been donated for Pakistan's flood victims, but on the ground authorities are having to use donkeys to slowly transport supplies to cut off mountain villages.

Logistical nightmares, shortages of helicopters to access remote areas and more rains that triggered landslides have forced authorities and aid agencies to take desperate measures.

Reaching remote villages tucked between mountains is one of the most daunting challenges. In scenic Shahpur valley, where Koza Sirai is located, some 150,000 people are in urgent need of food and medical supplies, officials say.

With an area roughly the size of Italy affected by floods, government and foreign aid has been slow in coming and the United Nations has warned of a second wave of deaths among the sick and hungry if help does not arrive.

As urgent appeals for international aid are made, policemen guide 30 donkeys strapped with flour, rice, cooking oil and sugar along narrow, muddy tracks and mountain terrain to villages.

Pakistan's powerful military, which has raised its profile with rescue and relief efforts in the flood catastrophe, is overseeing such operations, which take four hours each way.

Local officials are managing the donkey missions. That may not have inspired confidence in the government, which has drawn heavy criticism for its perceived slow respone to the crisis.

TIRED BEAST OF BURDEN

"If you're a relative of someone who is influential, you will get more food no matter how big or small your family is," said teacher Mohammad Niaz at a food distribution centre.

Swollen by torrential monsoon rains, major rivers have flooded Pakistan's mountain valleys and fertile plains, killing up to 1,600 people and leaving two million homeless.

The villages, part of the greater Swat valley, were cut off for four days after the floods washed away houses, markets and crops.

Officials say the donkeys have hauled over 20 tonnes of supplies along the route to Shahpur since Aug. 3.

Before the floods, the government promised to pour hundreds of millions of dollars into Swat to rebuild infrastructure, schools and hospitals damaged in the war against Taliban insurgents there, in order to win over the public.

Now the economic damages of the flood disaster may force the government to hold back or cut into that strategic spending.

Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani has urged the international community to provide Pakistan with helicopters, boats and hovercrafts to help relief efforts.

Only a quarter of the $459 million aid needed for initial relief has arrived, according to the United Nations.

Getting food distributed by donkeys is in some ways a luxury because the programme is so small. Hundreds of thousands of villagers make the journey on their own. The sick and wounded are carried on people's shoulders on a charpoy, a frame strung with light ropes.

Military officials say many villages are still inaccessible. Even beasts of burden struggle to get through one of the biggest disasters in Pakistan's history. They move along the edge of sheer mud cliffs created by landslides in blistering heat.

"Two of my donkeys got injured as they fell on a narrow track," said donkey owner Munawarullah Khan, beating his animal with a stick to force it to move. In a nearby river bed, several mules turned over and rubbed their backs on wet sand. "They are exhausted," he said.


----------



## Solomon2

Somehow, two hundred and fifty tractor-trailers' worth of aid must be delivered every day. Donkeys are good, but there aren't enough to do that. Neither are aircraft. Pakistanis must employ trucks, boats, trains, to deliver aid in such quantity.


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## razgriz19

UAE steps up relief efforts in Pakistan

*A fleet of Chinook helicopters had been deployed to evacuate people to shelters built by the Pakistani government*






Islamabad: The UAE Armed Forces will step up relief operations in Pakistan's flood-affected regions as per the directives of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan.

The UAE Armed Forces is operating an air bridge between the flood-hit areas to deliver relief to the affected population.

The commander of the UAE Armed Force's Relief Team in Pakistan said a fleet of Chinook helicopters had been deployed to evacuate people to shelters built by the Pakistani government.

"The UAE Armed Forces team is assisting the Pakistani army to evacuate the distressed population to safe areas and airlift relief supplies to flood engulfed areas which could not be reached by land," he added.

UAE aircraft are also carrying relief assistance offered by friendly countries from main airports to locations of internally displaced persons (IDPs).

Relief operations will continue in an attempt to improve the living condition of the flood victims.

The commander added that his team had been among the first aid providers in Pakistan and intensified its humanitarian and relief works in various regions like Punjab.

Officials of Pakistan's National Disaster Management Authority paid tribute to the UAE for standing and supporting the Pakistani people in this ordeal.


----------



## anathema

Hows the situation now ? Is rain causing this much flood ? Has it stopped ? What is the MET department saying ?


----------



## Jigs

http://www.worldbulletin.net/news_detail.php?id=62578
Saturday, 14 August 2010 15:04



Turkey sent another 35 tons of humanitarian aid to flood-hit Pakistan.

A Turkish cargo plane carrying the aid materials, including food packages, blankets, tents, cleaning and healthcare products, arrived in Islamabad early on Saturday.

Aid materials have been delivered to Pakistani Red Crescent officials.

Humanitarian aid will be distributed to flood victims in northwest part of Pakistan which was worst hit by monsoon rains.

*Turkey which so far, donated $5 million and sent 115 tons of humanitarian aid to Pakistan after the flood, is expected to send more aid in the days to come.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

anathema said:


> Hows the situation now ? Is rain causing this much flood ? Has it stopped ? What is the MET department saying ?




More rains expected


----------



## Kompromat

*Misery for the 'doomed orphans' of the floods *

Monday, 16 Aug, 2010

*NOWSHEHRA: Six million children are suffering from Pakistan's devastating floods: lost, orphaned or stricken with diarrhoea, they are the most vulnerable victims of the nation's worst-ever natural disaster.*

At relief camps in government schools and colleges and in tent villages on the edge of towns and by roadways, children are prostate from the heat, sick from poor drinking water, or simply trying to find work.

These are the most bitter days of my life, said Iltaz Begum, 15, suffering from diarrhoea and stretched out in a government tent on the muddy outskirts of the northwestern town of Nowshehra.

The weather has made our lives miserable. I had to leave my blind mother behind and there's no one to look after her as my father died two years ago.

The tent village has no electricity. The rains have gone, but only to be replaced by heat and humidity. Flies buzz everywhere and the smell of faeces wafts through the camp.

Girls like Iltaz are just a drop in the ocean for the massive relief effort that the international community is trying to mobilise in one of the biggest ever UN aid operations.

UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said millions had lost their livelihoods as he visited Pakistan on Sunday and witnessed heart wrenching scenes of destruction. Pakistan says 20 million people have been hit by the floods.

Many have lost families and friends. Many more are afraid their children and loved ones will not survive in these conditions, said Ban.

Sami Abdul Malik, spokesman for the UN children's fund UNICEF, said six million children were affected by the floods. The fund is distributing high-energy biscuits to stave off malnutrition and other diseases.

Currently we are in a life-saving phase, he told AFP. We are distributing high energy biscuits because malnutrition is a curse. It can lead to several other diseases.

Children are always vulnerable. They cannot control their thirst, they will drink any type of water and may get watery diarrhoea, cholera, malaria and other diseases.

On top of all this are the trauma and psychological problems faced by those who have been orphaned or separated from parents.

In the south, people fleeing flooded homes have headed towards tent camps near the city of Sukkur. Abdul Ghani, 14, arrived from the remote village of Karampur, the eldest of seven orphaned siblings.

Both my parents died in the space of six months last year. Me and a younger brother of mine worked as labourers to support the family, said Ghani, wearing a worn grey shalwar khamis.

Life was already so difficult, but now we're doomed.

My four-year-old sister is hungry and ill but I have no idea what to do, where to go. No one is there to help us, he said.

Shakeel Ahmed, 15, another orphan, faces a similar problem providing better shelter and food for his three younger siblings.

We're too young and no one takes our problems seriously. No one listens to us. I tried to explain our problems but they shrugged me away, he said.

In a relief camp at a Nowshehra technical college, children are crying, many walk naked without shoes, and a foul stench pervades the air due to people urinating and defecating next to the tents.

Doctors at the camp's field hospital say most of the children are suffering from gastroenteritis, skin diseases and dehydration caused by dirt and infection resulting from the destruction of sewers in the floods.

Twenty-five year-old Bushra Humayun, a labourer's wife, said she had given birth to twins in the camp, adding to her six other children.

She recalled losing her house in the flood and wading up to her neck through water while pregnant to reach the camp, two miles away.

I'm not getting enough food to feed my two infants and they're getting weak as they remain underfed, Humayun told AFP, sweat dripping down her face.

Her 12-year-old son Haroon had stomach pain and mosquito bites all over his arms and face. Life in the camp is their only prospect for the foreseeable future.  AFP

DAWN.COM | Pakistan | Misery for the 'doomed orphans' of the floods


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistans image deficit hurting aid funds flow: UN*

GENEVA: Relief agencies are having trouble obtaining funds to help millions of flood victims as Pakistan suffers from an image deficit, a UN spokeswoman said on Monday. We note often an image deficit with regards to Pakistan among Western public opinion, said Elizabeth Byrs, spokeswoman of the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs. As a result, Pakistan is among countries that are poorly financed, like Yemen, she added. The UN has been struggling to obtain $460 million to provide emergency aid to six million victims of the country ravaged by heavy flooding. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007




----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*World Bank to provide 900 million dollar loan to Pakistan​*




The government of Pakistan has requested around 900 million dollars of financial support from the World Bank, which we have committed to provide, a statement from the Washington-based bank said.  File Photo 

Monday, 16 Aug, 2010 

WASHINGTON: The World Bank said on Monday it has agreed to provide a 900 million dollar loan to flood-hit Pakistan, saying the economic impact of the disaster on the economy was expected to be huge. 

The government of Pakistan has requested around 900 million dollars of financial support from the World Bank, which we have committed to provide, a statement from the Washington-based bank said.

DAWN.COM | Business | World Bank to provide 900 million dollar loan to Pakistan


----------



## Moin91

*Desperate Times*
Desperate times sometimes result in desperate measures, and starving people who have been badly let down by the state can turn unruly if little or no relief is forthcoming. Flood victims are deprived of food and water and although various organisations and camps are providing aid around the clock, millions still remain hungry.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Flood-hit Pakistan signals massive reconstruction needs *

GENEVA: Pakistan's UN envoy in Geneva said on Tuesday that reconstruction in northern areas alone could cost 2.5 billion dollars, after floods stretching to the south ravaged an area &#8220;the size of England&#8221;.

Zamir Akram, Pakistan's ambassador to the United Nations in Geneva, said the country had received more immediate multilateral relief aid through the UN and direct bilateral aid totalling about 301 million dollars.

UN agencies have warned that funding for their 460 million dollar multilateral appeal for emergency relief aid launched last week is not coming in fast enough.

Just 35 per cent &#8212; 160 million &#8212; has been paid in so far, although the pace has accelerated in recent days.

Pakistan hoped for &#8220;a greater international commitment&#8221; during a special session of the UN General Assembly in New York on Thursday, Akram said, dismissing concerns that aid money could be diverted by corruption or Taliban influence as exaggerated.

&#8220;The affected area is about the size of England,&#8221; Akram told journalists, also pointing to huge longer term needs to rebuild homes, roads and farming and secure river beds over five years.

&#8220;Initial indicators are that just for the northern part of Pakistan, the requirement would be somewhere to the tune of about 2.5 billion dollars, so it's going to be massive effort for reconstruction and rehabilitation,&#8221; he added.

A full damage assessment is likely to take another week to 10 days to complete, said Akram.

More immediate relief needs include food, shelter, clean water and medicines for waterborne diseases.

&#8220;So far there has not been an outbreak of cholera or any other disease as yet,&#8221; Akram said.

&#8220;Having said that, the danger of these kind of diseases remains and that's why there's a need for speedy efforts to get control of this.&#8221;

Some 14 million people have been directly affected by the floods, according to Pakistani authorities.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Donkeys come to the rescue in floods *






KOZA SIRAI: Millions of dollars may have been donated for Pakistan's flood victims, but on the ground authorities are having to use donkeys to slowly transport supplies to cut off mountain villages.

Logistical nightmares, shortages of helicopters to access remote areas and more rains that triggered landslides have forced authorities and aid agencies to take desperate measures.

Reaching remote villages tucked between mountains is one of the most daunting challenges. In scenic Shahpur valley, where Koza Sirai is located, some 150,000 people are in urgent need of food and medical supplies, officials say.

With an area roughly the size of Italy affected by floods, government and foreign aid has been slow in coming and the United Nations has warned of a second wave of deaths among the sick and hungry if help does not arrive.

As urgent appeals for international aid are made, policemen guide 30 donkeys strapped with flour, rice, cooking oil and sugar along narrow, muddy tracks and mountain terrain to villages.

Pakistan's powerful military, which has raised its profile with rescue and relief efforts in the flood catastrophe, is overseeing such operations, which take four hours each way.

Local officials are managing the donkey missions. That may not have inspired confidence in the government, which has drawn heavy criticism for its perceived slow respone to the crisis.

&#8220;If you're a relative of someone who is influential, you will get more food no matter how big or small your family is,&#8221; said teacher Mohammad Niaz at a food distribution centre.

Swollen by torrential monsoon rains, major rivers have flooded Pakistan's mountain valleys and fertile plains, killing up to 1,600 people and leaving two million homeless.

The villages, part of the greater Swat valley, were cut off for four days after the floods washed away houses, markets and crops.

Officials say the donkeys have hauled over 20 tonnes of supplies along the route to Shahpur since Aug. 3.

Before the floods, the government promised to pour hundreds of millions of dollars into Swat to rebuild infrastructure, schools and hospitals damaged in the war against Taliban insurgents there, in order to win over the public.

Now the economic damages of the flood disaster may force the government to hold back or cut into that strategic spending.

Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani has urged the international community to provide Pakistan with helicopters, boats and hovercrafts to help relief efforts.

Only a quarter of the $459 million aid needed for initial relief has arrived, according to the United Nations.

Getting food distributed by donkeys is in some ways a luxury because the programme is so small. Hundreds of thousands of villagers make the journey on their own. The sick and wounded are carried on people's shoulders on a charpoy, a frame strung with light ropes.

Military officials say many villages are still inaccessible. 

Even beasts of burden struggle to get through one of the biggest disasters in Pakistan's history. They move along the edge of sheer mud cliffs created by landslides in blistering heat.

&#8220;Two of my donkeys got injured as they fell on a narrow track,&#8221; said donkey owner Munawarullah Khan, beating his animal with a stick to force it to move. In a nearby river bed, several mules turned over and rubbed their backs on wet sand.

&#8220;They are exhausted,&#8221; he said. &#8211; Reuters


----------



## Nishan

Nishan said:


> *Tonight i saw at the news some Emirates CH-47 Chinock Helicopters Flying from the base of Multan in central Pakistan to deliver aids and i saw Qatari C-17 Transport aircraft and som other arab IL-76 Transport aircrafts from Syria, Oman, Egypt and Libya . .* *I hope my brothers who have pictures or videos For these aircrafts to download it*





razgriz19 said:


> UAE steps up relief efforts in Pakistan
> 
> *A fleet of Chinook helicopters had been deployed to evacuate people to shelters built by the Pakistani government*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamabad: The UAE Armed Forces will step up relief operations in Pakistan's flood-affected regions as per the directives of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan.
> 
> The UAE Armed Forces is operating an air bridge between the flood-hit areas to deliver relief to the affected population.
> 
> The commander of the UAE Armed Force's Relief Team in Pakistan said a fleet of Chinook helicopters had been deployed to evacuate people to shelters built by the Pakistani government.
> 
> "The UAE Armed Forces team is assisting the Pakistani army to evacuate the distressed population to safe areas and airlift relief supplies to flood engulfed areas which could not be reached by land," he added.
> 
> UAE aircraft are also carrying relief assistance offered by friendly countries from main airports to locations of internally displaced persons (IDPs).
> 
> Relief operations will continue in an attempt to improve the living condition of the flood victims.
> 
> The commander added that his team had been among the first aid providers in Pakistan and intensified its humanitarian and relief works in various regions like Punjab.
> 
> Officials of Pakistan's National Disaster Management Authority paid tribute to the UAE for standing and supporting the Pakistani people in this ordeal.



thanks brother for sharing . .


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

even the most hard hearted person can't help but choke and feel lump in their throat when they see some of these images...to see that some of those kids are still smiling makes it even more difficult yet reassuring at the same time; they are so innocent, but they know they are in a dismal situation and must remain strong

many thanks to the kind donours --especially from the brotherly countries --who are understanding the urgency of the situation. Many lives are being affected by this natural disaster. I think it still hasnt been ascertained how much of an effect this will have on our already strained economy.





















p.s. in the long run, we really need to have a better government mechanism to deal with disasters like these; we also need heavy transport helicopters, like those Chinooks; we should lease at the very least 4-5 of them I think.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*Angelina Jolie Urges Aid for Flood-hit Pakistan​*


> LONDON: Angelina Jolie says it's vital that people help Pakistan's flood victims and not surrender to compassion fatigue.
> 
> The floods have displaced 20 million people, but donations are below those for catastrophes like the Haitian earthquake or the Asian tsunami.
> 
> Jolie said she understood that ''it is getting hard for people, they see Haiti, they see these other events ... and they get exhausted by the time another big one rolls around.''
> 
> But she said Pakistanis face ''mass death, mass displacement, and this situation is going to get worse.''
> 
> Jolie has visited Haiti, Iraq and other countries as a UN goodwill ambassador. The star says she might visit Pakistan once ''the cameras go away.''
> 
> Jolie spoke Monday at the London premiere of her spy thriller ''Salt.'' -AP





DAWN.COM | Culture | Angelina Jolie urges aid for flood-hit Pakistan




she won the hearts and minds of many during the 2005 earthquake, and she played a pro-active role to promote relief to the affected

hopefully her visit to Pakistan will bring further attention to the plight of many of the people --who have lost EVERYTHING


----------



## Al-zakir

Moin91 said:


> *Desperate Times*
> Desperate times sometimes result in desperate measures, and starving people who have been badly let down by the state can turn unruly if little or no relief is forthcoming. Flood victims are deprived of food and water and although various organisations and camps are providing aid around the clock, millions still remain hungry.



Oh man. Worst than I thought......


----------



## AstanoshKhan

S_O_C_O_M said:


> *World Bank to provide 900 million dollar loan to Pakistan​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government of Pakistan has requested around 900 million dollars of financial support from the World Bank, which we have committed to provide, a statement from the Washington-based bank said.  File Photo
> 
> Monday, 16 Aug, 2010
> 
> WASHINGTON: The World Bank said on Monday it has agreed to provide a 900 million dollar loan to flood-hit Pakistan, saying the economic impact of the disaster on the economy was expected to be huge.
> 
> The government of Pakistan has requested around 900 million dollars of financial support from the World Bank, which we have committed to provide, a statement from the Washington-based bank said.
> 
> DAWN.COM | Business | World Bank to provide 900 million dollar loan to Pakistan



Now this is big news.

How is Pakistan ever going to be able to pay back the above loan, which is loaned not only on interest, but on a ridiculous amount of interest and Allah swt know what else is attached to it?



> Seventy per cent of the money given by the World Bank to be spent on flood prevention has been embezzled or spent badly, according to Syed Adil Gilani at Transparency International Pakistan, the non-governmental organisation.



Source: A dying man trusted you to save his baby ? don?t let him down | The Sunday Times

If I was the President, I would put every male and female citizen to work into rebuilding their country - Pakistan, and help in the rescue efforts.


----------



## Swift

Guys I work for an US based Fortune 500 MNC and my company has started a campaign to raise $100,000 for Pakistan Flood Relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

once the aid reaches Pakistan, then dont worry how it is used...there is a lot of pressure on all stakeholders (i.e. every man, woman and child in Pakistan) to ensure that our affected comrades are rehabilitated

some small unpatriotic people here and there might mint some money, but none of your concern

by the quality if your posts, we can see what you have to bring to this discussion and this forum as a whole


NOTHING


----------



## Hutchroy

*Hafiz Saeed blames sins for disaster*

LAHORE: *Jamaat-ud-Dawah chief Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, mastermind of the Mumbai attacks, has asked Pakistanis to seek "forgiveness" from God for their sins in the wake of the devastating floods across the country.* 

*"The widespread devastation caused by flood waters shows that it is due to our sins," *Saeed said while talking to a delegation of JuD workers at the organisation's headquarters in Chauburji. 

*The JuD has been at the forefront of relief efforts in some flood-affected areas under the banner of its front organisation, Falah-e-Insaniyat Foundation.*

I remember that during the 2005 Earthquake a Pakistani Religious Leader had made a similar statement in respect of the Earthquake


----------



## Patriot

Hutchroy said:


> *Hafiz Saeed blames sins for disaster*
> 
> LAHORE: *Jamaat-ud-Dawah chief Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, mastermind of the Mumbai attacks, has asked Pakistanis to seek "forgiveness" from God for their sins in the wake of the devastating floods across the country.*
> 
> *"The widespread devastation caused by flood waters shows that it is due to our sins," *Saeed said while talking to a delegation of JuD workers at the organisation's headquarters in Chauburji.
> 
> *The JuD has been at the forefront of relief efforts in some flood-affected areas under the banner of its front organisation, Falah-e-Insaniyat Foundation.*
> 
> I remember that during the 2005 Earthquake a Pakistani Religious Leader had made a similar statement in respect of the Earthquake


Typical Bullshit Statements and many Pakistanis might even agree with him.Won't build dams won't do any work but when nature strikes or economy is bad blame it all on sins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

i wonder why is always muslims being punished for the sins? these guys by making these statements only distracts people's mind from the real work and to find solution to minimize the effects of natural disasters in the future.


----------



## Xeric

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency )

*COAS visits flood-hit areas*

MULTAN, Aug 17 (APP): Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Pervaiz Kayani Tuesday visited flood-hit areas and appreciated the mechanism for swift transportation of relief items to the flood hit people.Twenty one trucks and six helicopters transported 200 ton relief goods on Tuesday to the affected people in Rajanpur, Jampur, Layyah, Kotaddu, Mehmoodkot, Sinawan, and Daira Deen Panah, says an ISPR release.

Corps Commander Lt. Gen. Shafqaat Ahmad received the COAS upon his arrival in Multan after visiting flood-hit areas. The COAS also visited 2 Corps Flood Relief Centre in Multan and expressed his pleasures to see the generous contributions from the philanthropists and other people to help the affected communities.
He appreciated the passion of philanthropists in helping their brethren and hoped they would keep sending relief goods and donations with the same spirit.
Later, COAS left for Sukkur after taking an aerial view of the flood-hit South Punjab.
Meanwhile, Army rescue teams rescued 150 people on Tuesday and shifted them to safer places from Shah Jamal, Shah Garh, and Retra on the instructions from Corps Commander Multan.
Army engineering Corps is not only busy in plugging breaches in canals but also restoring road links broken by the historys worst ever floods.
He directed Army officers and Jawans to ensure swift transportation of relief goods to affected people so that they may not feel themselves alone in these testing times.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

indian media is so professional that they will call HS the ''mastermind of the Mumbai attacks'' when the hindustanys have, to date, FAILED in every possible regard to provide sufficient data and evidence that would suggest thusly


at this time, i wish ALL charities; private and public sector; Armed Forces; and individuals BEST of luck and God's blessings to help the flood affectees


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Hutchroy said:


> *Hafiz Saeed blames sins for disaster*
> 
> LAHORE: *Jamaat-ud-Dawah chief Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, mastermind of the Mumbai attacks, has asked Pakistanis to seek "forgiveness" from God for their sins in the wake of the devastating floods across the country.*
> 
> *"The widespread devastation caused by flood waters shows that it is due to our sins," *Saeed said while talking to a delegation of JuD workers at the organisation's headquarters in Chauburji.
> 
> *The JuD has been at the forefront of relief efforts in some flood-affected areas under the banner of its front organisation, Falah-e-Insaniyat Foundation.*
> 
> I remember that during the 2005 Earthquake a Pakistani Religious Leader had made a similar statement in respect of the Earthquake


Yeah - that's along the lines of some Christian Evangelists blaming Katrina on tolerance of homosexuality and other such perceived 'moral sins'.

Religious cuckoos will never miss out on an opportunity to spread their nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Hutchroy said:


> *Hafiz Saeed blames sins for disaster*
> 
> LAHORE: *Jamaat-ud-Dawah chief Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, mastermind of the Mumbai attacks, has asked Pakistanis to seek "forgiveness" from God for their sins in the wake of the devastating floods across the country.*
> 
> *"The widespread devastation caused by flood waters shows that it is due to our sins," *Saeed said while talking to a delegation of JuD workers at the organisation's headquarters in Chauburji.
> 
> *The JuD has been at the forefront of relief efforts in some flood-affected areas under the banner of its front organisation, Falah-e-Insaniyat Foundation.*
> 
> I remember that during the 2005 Earthquake a Pakistani Religious Leader had made a similar statement in respect of the Earthquake



What a dork. He himself is the biggest driver of the terrorism sin in Pakistan.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Its time we take phenomenon of Global Warming seriously & build dams for the goodness sake & tell these religious clerics to STFU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

In this case, as opposed to the forum rules, i think we should kill the messenger and not the message this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

DaRk WaVe said:


> Its time we take phenomenon of Global Warming seriously & build dams for the goodness sake & tell these religious clerics to STFU



How would the 'Haji' Saab survive if he'll keep his trap shut in this case?

These people just need an excuse to farther their interests, this is bound to happen if we (the govt) would left voids to occur.

How at the first place these kinda 'NGOs' could have reached the effected areas if the same had been done by the govt in time?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Moin91 said:


> *Desperate Times*



I don't have words after seeing these pics


----------



## ice_man

i feel so sad since 2005 pakistan has just seen rapid spiral downwards!!! from one tragedy to another........may Allah help pakistan.....if we ever needed his help it is now!!! we cannot take anymore tests from Allah we are down on our knees!


----------



## fawwaxs

*Fresh wave raises level at Guddu, Sukkur barrage *

SUKKUR: Water level at both Guddu and Sukkur barrages once again rose on Tuesday after the arrival of a second flood wave from Taunsa and Kalabagh.

Guddu Barrage on Tuesday recorded a flow of 10,56,998 cusecs upstream and 10,56,460 cusecs downstream while Sukkur Barrage recorded 10,25,630 cusecs downstream and 9,93,880 cusecs downstream.

In a daily briefing at Sukkur Barrage, Sindh Irrigation Minister Jam Saifullah Dharejo ruled out any threat to Sukkur Barrage or Sukkur city, adding that there would be no need to make a breach at Ali Wahan bund.

He said that all dykes were being guarded round the clock and the assessment of flood losses would be made once the water level came down to its pre-flood position.

Mr Dharejo said massive volumes of water had deviated to the Balochistan districts of Jafferabad and Dera Allahyar, easing the pressure on Jacobabad and Kashmore. He said there was no threat to Jacobabad and Shikarpur.


----------



## fawwaxs

Uphill battle to save Usta Mohammad 

QUETTA: Ferocious floods have inundated the outskirts of Usta Mohammad after breaching embankments on the Khirthar and Saifullah Magsi canals.

Irrigation workers have been making hectic efforts to erect a dyke with the help of local people to save the town.

&#8220;A 200-feet breach developed on the right bank of Khirthar canal early on Tuesday morning and surging waters played havoc in the area,&#8221; an official told Dawn, adding that another large breach had occurred in the Saifullah canal, triggering a massive flow towards Usta Mohammad.

Local people agreed to divert the floods towards fields to save populated areas.

Water from the Khirthar canal is flowing towards the &#8216;green belt&#8217;, ravaging standing rice crops over thousands of acres.



Floodwaters have reached Gharibabad, on the outskirts of Usta Mohammad, but have reportedly changed direction and are now moving towards Qubo Saeed Khan town, on the Sindh-Balochistan border.

&#8220;We hope Usta Mohammad will remain safe because the water has changed direction,&#8221; Dr Ghulam Hussain of Usta Mohammad told Dawn.

He said the town and adjoining areas had been without electricity for the past 24 hours and criminals had started looting shops and houses abandoned by fleeing people.

Official sources said that despite orders by the administration to evacuate the town, about 30 per cent of inhabitants had been forced to stay back because of transport problems.

They said hundreds of people who had left Usta Mohammad and Rojhan Jamali were stranded on roads which were inundated and breached at several places.

More helicopters were needed to rescue people marooned in Dera Allahyar, Rojhan Jamali and other areas, they said.

Only one helicopter was seen operating in the area on Tuesday. The situation has not changed in the worst-affected area of Dera Allahyar.

&#8220;The area is under five- to eight-feet deep water which has spared nothing in the town,&#8221; a resident, Ali Shah, said.

People displaced from the flood-affected areas of Sindh and Jaffarabad district are moving to Dera Murad Jamali, Sibi and Quetta where relief camps are facing a shortage of tents, food and drinking water.

Chief of Army Staff Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited the affected areas of Jaffarabad along with the Commander Southern Command, Lt-Gen Javed Zia.

He was briefed about the flood situation and relief work being carried out by army personnel. The army chief said all possible help would be provided to the affected people.

Gastroenteritis has broken out among flood survivors in Balochistan on a large scale and hundreds of people are reported to be suffering from the disease.

Sibi Health EDO Dr Abdul Jabbar Achakzai said dozens of patients, most of them children, were being brought to the city daily.

He said the Sibi hospital was facing a shortage of medicines. Official sources said that over 200,000 carcasses of cattle were floating on floodwaters.

Hundreds of thousands of people have no choice but to drink contaminated water because supplies have been devastated.

With temperatures soaring to almost 50degrees Celsius, a large number of displaced people living in the open suffered from sunstroke.

Sources in the Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) said tens of thousands of people were marooned between Qaidi Shakh and Rojhan Jamali and on the only available route out of Usta Mohammad.

Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) officials said about 500 cases of water-borne diseases were being examined daily at an army medical camp in Dera Murad Jamali. They said army mobile teams visiting Jaffarabad&#8217;s affected areas were examining over 250 patients daily.

Affected people complained that the pace of relief work was very slow.

Lt-Gen Zia told reporters that thousands of houses from Dera Allahyar to Rojhan Jamali had been washed away.


----------



## ejaz007

*OIC emergency meeting for Pak floods today*

ISLAMABAD: Organisation of the Islamic Conference (OIC) General Secretary Prof Akmaluddin Ahsan Oglo has called an emergency meeting of the conference to review the flood situation in Pakistan.

According to the Pakistani consul general in Jeddah, Abdul Saalik Khan, the proposed meeting will be held at its headquarters today (Wednesday), a private news channel reported.

The representatives of many Islamic countries, including Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Iran, Malaysia, Indonesia, Senegal, Sudan, Jordan, Syria and the United Arab Emirates will attend the meeting.

All OIC member countries will be urged to play their role in relief and rehabilitation of flood victims. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Pakistan needs $15bn Marshall Plan for reconstruction *

** Pak High Commissioner to UK says reconstruction will take five years 

* Envoy to UN dismisses concerns that corruption, Taliban influence could divert aid*

LONDON/GENEVA: The cost of rebuilding in the flood-hit areas could reach $15 billion and a Marshall Plan will be needed to meet the challenge, Pakistans High Commissioner to Britain Wajid Shamsul Hasan said on Monday.

He said this was a rough estimate because an assessment of the extent of the damage caused by the floods  which have affected 20 million people  had yet to be carried out. But the number gave an indication of the scale of the reconstruction needed after the floods swept away roads, bridges, telecommunication infrastructure and destroyed crops.

It will take at least five years, Hasan told Reuters in an interview. Asked about the cost of rebuilding, he said, I think more than $10 to $15 billion. Pakistan is appealing for international aid to help it cope with one of the worst natural disasters in its history. The United Nations says only a quarter of the estimated $459 million in international aid needed just for immediate relief has arrived so far.

If something happens to Pakistan, the whole region will be plunged into Balkanisation. You cant stop it there, Hasan warned, adding, that he was not suggesting Pakistan would collapse, but nonetheless drew a parallel with a cyclone, which hit East Pakistan in 1970, which fuelled resentment against the government, then, as now, it was accused of not doing enough. In the longer term, when the water subsides, we need reconstruction ... well have to have a long-term plan, something like the Marshall Plan, Hasan said.

UN envoy: Talking to journalists on Tuesday, Pakistans UN envoy in Geneva Zamir Akram said that reconstruction in the north of the country alone could cost $2.5 billion. Pakistan hopes for a greater international commitment during a special session of the UN General Assembly in New York on Thursday, Akram said, dismissing concerns that aid money could be diverted by corruption or Taliban influence as exaggerated. agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Angelina urges aid for flood-hit Pakistan*

LONDON: Hollywood actress Angelina Jolie has urged the international community to help flood victims in Pakistan and not surrender to compassion fatigue. We really have to urgently get in there and try and do what we can, Jolie, speaking at the London premiere of her movie Salt, said. Im talking to Ambassador Richard Holbrooke, the UN and people on the ground about how we can spend our money, she said. Jolie is a goodwill ambassador for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Solomon2

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> once the aid reaches Pakistan, then dont worry how it is used...there is a lot of pressure on all stakeholders (i.e. every man, woman and child in Pakistan) to ensure that our affected comrades are rehabilitated
> 
> some small unpatriotic people here and there might mint some money, but none of your concern


Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. I suppose too many donors have felt shamed too many times to want to listen to such palaver any more.


----------



## Solomon2

Oddly enough, a "Marshall Plan" is an apt comparison and a good inspiration. That's because the Plan was less about economic development - which requires capital plus skill plus site selection and city planning - than about reconstruction. Reconstruction is a lot easier, generally requiring only capital and capital equipment, and thus can usually be planned and directed by the recipients - if they are of a mind to do their job rather than steal the cash, that is. So it was that after WWII France, Britain, Germany, and The Netherlands all rebuilt more quickly than Mafia-plagued Italy. (Britain, admittedly, was plagued by excessive post-war socialism for a decade after WWII.)


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan Floods: Disease the next big killer*


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Solomon2 said:


> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. I suppose too many donors have felt shamed too many times to want to listen to such palaver any more.



*palaver *


Nothing fruitful to add i see... Nevermind, despite what some may say the entire international community is determined to help Pakistan, it will take a lot of time but the aid is coming in:





Facts speak louder that oral farts from a bunch of insecure halfwits!


----------



## muse

We have said before that if there is any one or any institution at fault it is the Pakistan government led by the the PPP (we cannot characterize the PPP as traitorous and rapacious because it upsets those who imagine it should be judged by it's words and not deeds - 

But look at how DAWN newspaper softsells the culpablity of the PPP in a first not preventing and then agravating this disaster - poopr Mr Gilani and PPP, butter does not melt in their mouths, meanwhile free monies from foreigners, the govt says, will be most welcome (daddy needs another chateau in France, or in the UK, US would fine as well ) :

Gilani taken in by another &#8216;relief camp&#8217; 
By Iftikhar A. Khan and Mohammad Irfan Mughal 
Wednesday, 18 Aug, 2010 

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: The embarrassment faced by *Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani after a recent visit to a flood-hit area over reports about &#8216;fake medical camps&#8217; set up for his &#8216;photo sessions&#8217; was clearly not enough to deter those who choreograph such events. 

During his visit to Dera Ismail Khan on Tuesday, it once again transpired that desperate and hungry flood-affected people had been brought there at the last moment to a hurriedly established relief camp surrounded by a few new ones, unused tents given to some individuals on the same day to put up a perfect picture in Shorkot area near the airport. 

The camp was set up hours before the prime minister&#8217;s visit. Hundreds of people had to wait for a long time in searing heat to get their share from a truck loaded with flour parked right in front of them on the other side of the road. 

The prime minister visited the camp for a few minutes, asked an old man a few questions about the estimated cost of construction of a two-room house and left without distributing any cheque or announcing any package for the affected people. 

The camp, as expected, was wound up soon after the departure of the prime minister. People at the camp confirmed that it had been set up early in the morning and they were told that they would get some help from the prime minister if they went there. They said they waited for hours to get some goods. 

Mohammad Shafi, an old man, said he was living in the open in a miserable condition near his destroyed house, like many others. &#8220;At times there is no food and we starve.&#8221; Other people said there was an urgent need for 4,000 to 5,000 tents, but only about 100 people had been able to get these. 

Some unidentified men were seen speaking in whispers to people who were talking to reporters in an apparent attempt to prevent them from revealing &#8216;secrets&#8217;. 

Khursheed Bibi, a widow, got the much-needed tent late on Monday night after struggling for some 20 days. She has three children. The prime minister&#8217;s announced visit enabled her to get the tent and later officials also distributed tents among some other people. 

A close relative of the woman alleged that tents were being given only to people favoured by influential people, adding that some of them got more than one tent. 

Adam Sher, who has eight daughters and a son, said he had not received any tent. He said his house had been destroyed and he was living in the open with his family. 

A number of other people said the situation was getting worse for them with each passing day. There are certain areas where thousands of people are still stranded. *

BRIEFING 

Earlier, Director General of the Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) Shakeel Qadir Khan briefed the prime minister and ministers accompanying him on the flood situation. 

*Reporters were not allowed to cover the event*. Local journalists held a demonstration in the parking area of the airport in protest against the ban and the fake relief camp. 

The PDMA chief said that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had received 3,462mm of rains between 28 July and Aug 3 which was several times more than the annual rainfall of 962mm. Over 1,014 people have been killed in KP. About 283 roads and 282 bridges have been destroyed or damaged. 

Mr Qadir said that there was an *urgent need *for 75,383 tents and 31,567 tons of food. Only two per cent of the required hygiene kits, 14 per cent of blankets and 46 per cent of drinking water are available. 

The *prime minister said the government was alive to the situation and was taking all possible steps to provide relief to the affected people. He said he would discuss with the Ministry of Finance a uniform policy to write off agricultural loans in the flood-hit areas*. 

Mr Gilani said that 50,000 tents were being acquired for distribution among the affected people. He said that 1,000 tons of food from the Utility Stores Corporation would be provided to people. 

RS50M CHEQUE 

Prime Minister Gilani handed over a cheque for Rs50 million to KP Chief Minister Ameer Haidar Khan Hoti. He said that despite its meagre resources the federal government would extend all possible assistance to the provincial government for rehabilitation of the affected people. 

The prime minister was accompanied by federal Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira, Law Minister Dr Babar Awan, Water and Power Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf, Interior Minister Rehman Malik, Senator Waqar Ahmad Khan and Deputy Speaker of the National Assembly Faisal Karim Kundi.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

What the chad... I mean seriously! First Mianwali then DI Khan, which is not far from Mianwali... :





I can bet you this is they ploy of some local former nazim's i don't want to name, names but i can hazard a guess or two... Disgusting!


----------



## fawwaxs

*Child Flood Victims*


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## ejaz007

A boy hangs on to the front of a cargo truck while passing through a flooded road in Risalpur, located in Nowshera District in Pakistan's Northwest Frontier Province July 30, 2010. (REUTERS/Adrees Latif) 






Men take refuge on a boat during heavy rain in Pakistan's Nowshera District on July 29, 2010. (REUTERS/K. Parvez)


----------



## ejaz007

Residents watch water pour through a street on the outskirts of Peshawar, Pakistan on July 28, 2010. (A Majeed/AFP/Getty Images) 






Pakistani villagers move to high ground escaping a flood-hit village near Nowshera, Pakistan on Thursday, July 29, 2010. (AP Photo/Mohammad Sajjad)


----------



## ejaz007

Pakistan army soldiers pass a baby across a channel in the floodwater as they help people flee from their flooded village following heavy monsoon rains in Taunsa, Pakistan on Sunday, Aug. 1, 2010. (AP Photo/Khalid Tanveer)






A family takes refuge on top of a mosque while awaiting rescue from flood waters in Sanawa, a town located in the Muzaffar Ghar district of Pakistan's Punjab province on August 5, 2010. (REUTERS/Stringer)


----------



## Solomon2

> Mr Qadir said that there was an urgent need for 75,383 tents and 31,567 tons of food. Only two per cent of the required hygiene kits, 14 per cent of blankets and 46 per cent of drinking water are available


I'm trying to figure this out. Humans can only survive without drinking water, at best, for 3 days in a cold environment, about 1.5 days in a hot one, and only about 5-6 days without food. Of the twenty million affected, at least seven million people are without a roof over their heads. The problem is both lack of donations and uneven distribution. Some will get barely enough, but many may get nothing at all. It would not surprise me, then, if Pakistan suffered *500,000 dead* within the next five days if Pakistanis don't make even greater efforts to relieve the suffering of their fellows.


----------



## Jigs

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/n.php?n=turkey-increases-aid-for-pakistan-2010-08-17



This just in.

Turkey has doubled financial aid for flood-stricken Pakistan to $10 million (7.8 million euros) after urgent pleas from Islamabad and the United Nations, the Foreign Ministry said.

"In view of the increasing toll of the flood disaster, the government has decided to extend another $5 million to Pakistan," the ministry said in a statement late Monday.

In addition, it said, Turkey has begun transporting 140 tons of relief supplies worth more than $1 million to help the 20 million people hit by the country's worst-ever natural disaster.

The U.N. has launched an appeal for $460 million, but aid groups complain the response has been sluggish, saying that Pakistan is suffering from an "image deficit" partly because of perceived links to terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GUNNER

Solomon2 said:


> It would not surprise me, then, if Pakistan suffered *500,000 dead* within the next five days if Pakistanis don't make even greater efforts to relieve the suffering of their fellows.



You will be surprised at the resilience of these people.
However, efforts are afoot to provide basic food items to all the refugees.


----------



## Solomon2

GUNNER said:


> You will be surprised at the resilience of these people.
> However, efforts are afoot to provide basic food items to all the refugees.


"Afoot", indeed. You are a reporter. How many civilian cranes and bulldozers and their personnel have been volunteered to help rebuild those 282 bridges and restore 283 roads?


----------



## GUNNER

Solomon2 said:


> "Afoot", indeed. You are a reporter. How many civilian cranes and bulldozers and their personnel have been volunteered to help rebuild those 282 bridges and restore 283 roads?



Reconstruction phase is not the priority right now. Neither is it possible since it will be another month before water recedes. The priority right now is to provide food, clean water and shelter to the people who have been affected. And, it is a huge task. 20 million people and an area the size of UK. As far as volunteers are concerned, the efforts are concenrrated towards gathering money. And on the streets of lahore, you can witness young college boys setting up camps and collecting money. School children are seen at relief camps. I will not say that it the whole nation is involved because it is not. While million have nothing to eat, hotels and restaurants are still crowded. I won't say it is the perfect response but there are all sorts of people in the society. Young doctors have taken time out to cater to the health issues in camps. Even people on this site have embarked on a relief op. We do not see it's impact because so many of these efforts go unnoticed in the face of this huge calamity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Don't you get it? Construction equipment needs to be employed RIGHT NOW just so relief can reach the people affected! Even if bridges can't be rebuilt right now, temporary fords and causeways can be constructed. Currently, the combined distributive capacity of all helicopters, foreign and domestic, is probably less than 900 tons of relief per day. Pakistan needs TEN THOUSAND tons per day! That total can only be reached through ground or river transport.

And of course the hotels and restaurants are crowded. The displaced go where they can, and the better-off choose to stay at hotels and eat at restaurants.

"School children are seen at relief camps" - at least one charity includes basic school supplies in its relief packages.


----------



## karan.1970

what I find troubling is that when there are talks about defense aid its in billions, but when its about disaster management like this, its these piddly millions. Doesnt seem right. Does it?


----------



## Patriot

That's a strategic wing of US Policy and this is a totally different matter.Only US provide Defense AID no other country does where as other countries are participating in disaster aid.US is also top on aid.Besides Defense Aid also benefit US Defense Contractors as only US Defense Items can be bought with it.The Civil Aid under Kerry Lugar Bill is twice the size of Defense Aid.


----------



## GUNNER

Solomon2 said:


> Don't you get it? Construction equipment needs to be employed RIGHT NOW just so relief can reach the people affected! Even if bridges can't be rebuilt right now, temporary fords and causeways can be constructed. Currently, the combined distributive capacity of all helicopters, foreign and domestic, is probably less than 900 tons of relief per day. Pakistan needs TEN THOUSAND tons per day! That total can only be reached through ground or river transport.



Temporary bridges have been constructed where main links between towns have been severed. It is mostly the case up in the hilly areas of the north. Airlifts, Mules whatever can take supplies is being used. Also, the WFP has now started a cash programm keeping in view the problem of supply line. 


In Punjab and Sindh, roads and bridges are either under water or in most cases, major routes are open. 



Solomon2 said:


> "School children are seen at relief camps" - at least one charity includes basic school supplies in its relief packages.



It's not school supplies. Rather these are volunteers, who not only bring food and stuff but help in packaging and dispatching.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

*Western Union offers free wire transfers to Pakistan*

To help speed up relief and aid efforts for Pakistans flood affectees, the money transfer service Western Union announced a number of disaster relief efforts in support of Pakistan.

Western Union plans to set up grants; consumer, agent and employee donation programs and a no transfer fee initiative when sending money to Pakistan from the US, UK and select countries in the Middle East.

Through The Western Union Companys corporate signature program, Our World, Our Family(R), The Western Union Foundation will contribute $100,000 towards disaster relief efforts to provide victims with basic necessities such as safe drinking water, temporary shelter, clothing and access to sanitation facilities through the International Rescue Committee (IRC) response teams actively working in Pakistan.

Western Union has also launched no transfer fees for any amount sent to Pakistan from the United States, United Kingdom and select countries in the Middle East including Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar and the United Arab Emirates, from participating locations.

The no transfer fee initiative will run for a period of one month, starting August 12, 2010 and ending September 12, 2010.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Accept India's donation: Ansar Burney*

Chairman Ansar Burney Trust International and former Federal Minister for human rights, Ansar Burney has requested President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani to accept the donation offered by the Indian Government for the flood affected areas on humanitarian grounds.

Burney said that this is the first time that Indian government has shown a very positive attitude towards Pakistan after the Mumbai attacks and the government of Pakistan should respond positively to the gesture for the sake of flood victims and also for the sake of peace in the region.

&#8220;By accepting the donation from India Pakistan could send a positive message to the other side of the border as well and will also help bring the two countries together.&#8221; Ansar Burney added.

&#8216;400 Indian doctors to arrive in Sindh&#8217;

*The Daily Times reports that Indian doctors will be arriving in Pakistan to extend a helping hand in flood relief efforts, particularly in Sindh.
*


----------



## fawwaxs

*Death haunts flood relief camps*

Disease is spreading amongst flood-hit victims with five children dying of gastroenteritis in Pishin Balochistan, and another three dead in Karachi, Wednesday.

Health officials are warning of a second wave of deaths from water-borne infections as a total of nine deaths have been recorded in Sindh due to diseases. Children, women and the elderly are especially at risk as the epidemic is spreading through contaminated flood water.

The United Nations has warned that up to 3.5 million children could be in danger of contracting deadly diseases including endemic watery diarrhoea, cholera and upper respiratory infections. A red alert has been sent to the World Health Organization by the Health Ministry for starting emergency treatment to contain the growing number of disease cases.


----------



## fawwaxs

Hope floats as Karachi&#8217;s young blood dips in to help 

KARACHI: Two law students from Manchester decided to do something different when they came back home this summer.

Twenty-five-year old Mohammad Jibran Nasir and his friend Amar Abbasi felt that while the floods were wreaking havoc across the country, there did not seem to be an obvious channel to help those affected by the disaster.

&#8220;When the earthquake came everybody had a channel, they all knew they could go the PAF base and donate there,&#8221; said Jibran. &#8220;But this time around there did not seem to be anything out there.&#8221;

Since the two young men felt that their efforts were the first step to reach the flood-affected families in Khyber-Pakthunkhwa and other areas, they decided &#8216;Pehla Qaddam&#8217; would be an apt name.

Despite the target killings, riots and storms, the group managed to raise around Rs250,000 in five days. &#8220;We set a target of Rs100,000 in seven days but Mash&#8217;Allah we managed to make so much in just five days!&#8221; said the optimistic Jibran.

On the first day of work, MPA Raza Haider was killed and they collected a mere Rs1,700 much to their chagrin. However, conditions in the city did not stop the two co-founders of Pehla Qadam from taking their little organisation forward. They got in touch with volunteers through friends, siblings and of course, Facebook. Volunteers surfaced and participation was confirmed over the phone.

&#8220;We told the volunteers to just collect donations in their neighbourhoods,&#8221; Jibran told The Express Tribune, adding that the group was stressing on monetary donations.

&#8220;If somebody has contacts or is a factory owner, it makes sense for them to buy the goods,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But we don&#8217;t want people to go to Agha&#8217;s and buy flour because we know we can get it cheaper from elsewhere.&#8221;

In fact, Pehla Qadam has struck a good deal with the Imtiaz Supermarket chain, which has promised to sell the items on the group&#8217;s list (adapted from the National Disaster Management Authority&#8217;s list) at a subsidised rate.

Moreover, the Royal Rodale has donated a room, which is serving as the main collection point for the group.

Initially the plan was to collect supplies for a week and then send them off since both Jibran and Amar have to head back to Manchester. &#8220;But our friends were so eager that we have decided to leave things to them and keep the process going for another week.&#8221;

The hotel too has agreed to let them keep the room for another seven days.

Collection carries on from 12 pm to 12 am and is manned by 15- to 25-year-olds who spend their hours waiting and packing donated goods.

&#8220;Most of our donations come from student pocket money and what they can get from their parents.&#8221; They have not yet received any corporate donations but three companies have pledged goods.

&#8220;Believe me, we got a lot of stuff,&#8221; said 18-year-old Hamza, a volunteer with Pehla Qadam.

At the end of every day, the collection box is opened and the money is counted in front of all volunteers.

&#8220;We then send out a message through Facebook telling them the day&#8217;s earnings,&#8221; explained Jibran, adding that they plan to scan and upload all receipts of items bought, to maintain perfect transparency.

They plan to use up all the monetary donations and buy goods rather than send the cash because, &#8220;there is always a credibility issue&#8221;.

Since Pehla Qadam is not a registered entity, the group decided to affiliate itself with the Rotaract Club. The same organisation will help the group transport the goods to the affected areas.

Gullak

Twenty-seven-year old Ammara Gul Agha&#8217;s efforts to help the flood victims are definitely unique.

Using her t-shirt company, Gullak, the young graphics designer decided to ask people to donate shirts. &#8220;Not everyone can afford to donate money, so I thought why not change something that is available into something functional,&#8221; she said.

The idea is to collect old clothes, mostly t-shirts, and at the same time, get together a team of designers and textile students. When the group has enough raw material, it will sit down and stitch the cloth into things that the flood victims might need, such as hammocks, sleeping bags and blankets.

So far, the group has the Indus Valley School of Arts and Architecture on board, where a teacher, Ghazala Pirzada, is taking donations. Ammara plans to get in touch with all art institutions in the city, including the Karachi School of Arts and the Karachi University&#8217;s relevant departments.

One of the group&#8217;s collection points is Cafe Headlion in Clifton and another is at the School of Leadership.

Text messages

Most people feel that mass text messaging is a nuisance but this time around, it is playing an important part in relief work for the people of Balochistan and Sindh.&#8220;I messaged about 200 people about my relief camp and ask them to spread the word,&#8221; says Morial Shah, a college student who is collecting goods. &#8220;People gathered within hours to help.&#8221;

Texting worked miracles for Aayla Magsi as well. &#8220;Mobile texts and Facebook were the key flows of information,&#8221; she says. Whether it was cash, water or dry food, everything was encouraged. &#8220;We have collected Rs70,000 so far.&#8221;

Along with cash, she has collected flour, rice, lentils, dry milk and medical supplies including oral-rehydration salts (ORS) and bandages. Meanwhile, Morial is concentrating on packaged foods &#8211; milk, water, biscuits and chips.

&#8220;There are three buses that will reach Kambar-Shahdadkot (which is on the border of Sindh and Balochistan). After collecting more items from there, they will be sent off to Sibi and Jhal Magsi districts,&#8221; she describes.

People from the districts contacted Aayla&#8217;s father, who is in the government, for help as those areas are inundated. So it is more of a family effort. The goods are being received at home.

Morial&#8217;s effort is also a family collaboration; her aunt is the chairperson of the National Commission for Human Development (NCHD). On a day&#8217;s notice, she, along with a tiny NCHD staff, set up a relief camp outside Agha&#8217;s &#8211; which was a roaring success.

They managed to collect Rs60,000 in cash, 23 large and two small cartons of bottled water and a couple of cheques with substantial amounts of money.

The second camp at the Forum Mall was unfortunately swept away by the rain. But that did not stop Morial. She picked up the donation box and stood at the mall&#8217;s gate. &#8220;After the security guard was assured that I was taking the relief goods myself, even he donated Rs10,&#8221; she says.

They will continue fundraising until Thursday and then will send trucks to Khairpur, Shikarpur and its surrounding areas. Morial and the NCHD team are even trying to set up a mobile van outside the DHA Sunday Bazaar for more donations.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

*World Islamic Body Appeals for Urgent Aid to Pakistan​*


> JEDDAH: The Organisation of the Islamic Conference on Wednesday called on member states and the international community to supply urgent aid to Pakistan, which is grappling with devastating floods.
> 
> The OIC called in a communique for the international community in general and Islamic world in particular, at the level of individuals and states, to provide urgent material and financial aid to Pakistan.
> 
> The appeal was issued at an emergency meeting for representatives of member states of the pan-Muslim organisation.
> 
> We are faced with a disaster of gigantic proportions which requires colossal resources to be tackled, OIC secretary general Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu told the meeting.
> 
> An OIC spokesman confirmed on Wednesday that the Islamic Development Bank has allocated 11.2 million dollars (8.7 million euros) for assistance to Pakistan.
> 
> Oil-rich Saudi Arabia raised 20.5 million dollars (15.9 billion euros) of aid on the first day of a national campaign, official SPA news agency said on Tuesday.
> 
> The kingdom has also pledged to provide 100 million dollars (77.6 million euros) in government aid to Pakistan, the Arab News daily said.
> 
> Also on Tuesday, Kuwait's cabinet announced five million dollars (3.8 million euros) in relief assistance.
> 
> Pakistan's worst-ever humanitarian disaster has ravaged an area roughly the size of England, affected 20 million people, exacerbated a crippling energy crisis and raised fears of social unrest.
> 
> Ihsanoglu told the meeting that the situation in Pakistan is very grave and unprecedented in modern history.
> 
> He said that the OIC will hold a meeting in Pakistan for Islamic Red Crescent societies and relief bodies to coordinate aid, and that contacts are continuing with Pakistan to set the date and place for the meeting.
> 
> Ihsanoglu also said that we must seriously consider setting up an OIC emergency disaster response fund to provide aid in times of crisis.
> 
> The OIC has to be strategically equipped with the necessary means to carry out its humanitarian duty, he said.
> 
> The floods in Pakistan have inflicted widespread damage on infrastructure, and in some cities destroyed electricity installations, roads and phone lines.
> 
> The World Bank, which has announced a 900-million-dollar (700-million-euro) loan for Pakistan, expects the economic impact to be huge, and said that direct damage was greatest in housing, roads, irrigation and agriculture.
> 
> It estimated crop loss at one billion dollars (776 million euros). -AFP





DAWN.COM | World | World Islamic body appeals for urgent aid to Pakistan


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*ADB to offer Pakistan $2bn emergency loan​*
By Matthew Green in Islamabad 

Published: August 18 2010 10:57 | Last updated: August 18 2010 10:57

The Asian Development Bank will offer Pakistan a $2bn emergency loan to help repair massive damage to infrastructure caused by the countrys recent floods.

Juan Miranda, the banks director-general for central and west Asia, told the Financial Times that the ADB would also set up a trust fund to channel donor contributions for reconstruction.

The pledge comes amid rising concern over the sluggish nature of the international response to the flood disaster which began three weeks ago. 

The United Nations said on Wednesday that it had received almost half of the $459m it needs to fund relief efforts after days of lobbying donors. But most of the 6m Pakistanis the UN said are in urgent need of shelter, water and food have yet to receive international aid.

The ADB will work with the World Bank and Pakistani officials to assess the scale of the damage by the end of September. Mr Miranda said he is due to meet President Asif Ali Zardari in Islamabad on Friday to discuss the terms of the concessionary loan.

We will make available a minimum of $2bn towards the reconstruction effort, Mr Miranda said. We have a long-term commitment to the country. This is a time when we have to show what were made of, to work with everyone to figure out exactly how we can put back dignity into the lives of the people.

The pledge is the largest commitment made by donors to finance flood-related reconstruction in Pakistan. The World Bank said on Monday it was making $900m available to finance the rebuilding effort.

Mr Miranda said the damage caused by the floods was greater than the combined impact of the Indian Ocean tsunami in 2004, the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan and the Haitian earthquake in January. 

Flood waters have wreaked havoc across Pakistan, snapping bridges, washing away roads, tearing down power lines, swamping schools and hospitals and damaging irrigation systems. The deluge has affected an area about the size of Italy. Pakistans government says 20m people have been hit by the floods.

I would encourage every donor and the international community to come good at a time when its most needed, Mr Miranda said. Speed is of the essence. We have to put back facilities to where they used to be or even in better shape.

Anger among flood victims at the pace of their governments response has fuelled doubts over whether a weak administration dogged by corruption allegations can effectively channel an influx of aid.

Mr Miranda said the bank would establish oversight procedures to ensure donor contributions to its planned reconstruction fund for Pakistan will be used effectively.

We have to and will make absolutely sure that those resources will be used in the way and for the purpose for which they were intended, he said.

The ADB is also providing a $3m grant to Pakistans disaster management authorities to purchase boats, helicopters and other equipment needed for relief efforts and to help assess the scale of the devastation.

Aid workers say they have experienced only a sluggish global response to their appeal for money to fund emergency relief operations to help people driven from their homes or otherwise affected by the floods.

The UN fears water-borne diseases could trigger a second wave of deaths from the disaster, which has claimed an estimated 1,600 lives.

Pakistani officials hope a special United Nations session on the floods due to be held in New York on Thursday will spur a faster response. 

.Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2010. You may share using our article tools. Please don't cut articles from FT.com and redistribute by email or post to the web.

FT.com / Asia-Pacific - ADB to offer Pakistan $2bn emergency loan


----------



## S_O_C_O_M




----------



## S_O_C_O_M




----------



## Xeric

http://epmaps.wfp.org/maps/04181_20...SC,UNOSAT_Road_Conditions_Map_of_Pakistan.pdf

*R o a d C o n d i t i o n s M a p*

Map showing the blocked roads and broken bridges in Pakistan:













Enlarge the pic or zoom in the pdf file.


----------



## sparklingway

Thanks xeric ! This is five days old now. Swat is totally cut off as of today. Major problems in Muzaffargarh since another patch of main roads has been washed away.

Mapping them is a great initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Pakistan floods: Saudi Arabia pledges $100m​*
*Oil-rich country overtakes US as main aid donor as second wave of flooding hits new areas in southern provinces​*
Saeed Shah in Islamabad guardian.co.uk
Wednesday 18 August 2010 20.49 BST 





Pakistani flood victims will benefit from $105m in aid from Saudi Arabia, $100m of which will be in the form of relief goods. Photograph: Nadeem Khawer/EPA

Saudi Arabia has overtaken the US as the largest donor to Pakistan's flood relief effort, following criticism that Muslim countries were not giving enough for victims of the disaster.

The oil-rich country is to give $105m (£67m) in aid, according to Pakistan's National Disaster Management Authority, though just $5m of this is in cash, with the rest in the form of relief goods. The Saudi public has separately raised $19m.

The pledge was made as a spurt of other money came in for the still sluggish fundraising drive. The European Union increased its contribution, by 30m (£24m) to 70m, and the UN said that its appeal was now half funded.
 
The flooding is still inundating new areas, with two or more weeks of the monsoon season yet to run, while the threat of disease means the crisis could grow much worse.

A second wave of flooding has hit new areas of the southern provinces of Sindh and Balochistan.

In Britain, the Disasters Emergency Committee expressed "grave concern" today that cholera cases had been confirmed.

Until now, the US had been the leading contributor towards relief efforts, and its generosity was seen as a way for Washington to improve its image in Pakistan. Muslim countries, meanwhile, had been slow to give and may have been stung into donating by criticism in the Pakistani media.

Saudi Arabia has strong links with Pakistan, with many Saudi charities promoting its brand of conservative Islam in the country for decades, including the funding of religious seminaries often accused of promoting Islamist extremism.

The US is giving $76m in cash but says its contribution is worth $87m, including aid-in-kind. In addition, the US has 19 helicopters operating in northern Pakistan, ferrying supplies and people.

Last week, Richard Holbrooke, the US special representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan, said: "The people of Pakistan will see that when the crisis hits, it's not the Chinese. It's not the Iranians. It's not other countries. It's not the EU It's the US that always leads."

In total $466m has been pledged in aid so far, including contributions to the UN and non-governmental organisations. An appeal by the Pakistani prime minister, Yousaf Raza Gillani, attracted less than £1m at the start of this week.

TodayThe cricketer-turned politician Imran Khan launched a challenge to the government by starting his own flood appeal, saying the Pakistani public did not trust giving to the state.

Britain is giving £31m, said the international development secretary, Andrew Mitchell, who was today visiting flood-hit areas in Pakistan on .

"The people of Pakistan need help and they need it now," said Mitchell. "It is difficult to comprehend the extent of this tragedy. Nothing could have prepared me for the horrific scenes of destruction and devastation I have seen today. But the worst could still be to come."

According to Oxfam, within the first 10 days after the Haitian earthquake, donors had committed $742m and pledged a further $920m. For Pakistan, the figures over the same period were $45m and $91m.

The money already donated is for the immediate relief of the 20 million people affected by flooding.

A vast area slicing through the middle of Pakistan, running from the mountains of the north to the desert areas of Sindh province in the south, has been affected. It is estimated that billions of dollars will be needed to rehabilitate the ravaged areas, rebuilding infrastructure and the economy.

The UN appealed last week for $460m to cover the first 90 days of the emergency. It said today that half the target had been reached, but warned that it was able to reach less than a quarter of the 6 million people in urgent need for food and clean drinking water. The cost of providing clean water alone is about $2m a day.

 To make a donation to the DEC Pakistan appeal, call the 24-hour hotline on 0370 60 60 900, visit dec.org.uk, donate over the counter at any post office or high street bank, or send a cheque. People can also donate by texting the word GIVE to 70707.

Pakistan floods: Saudi Arabia pledges $100m | World news | The Guardian


----------



## ejaz007

*11 including nine children die of waterborne diseases*

** Deaths reported from FATA, KP, Karachi and Balochistan*

LAHORE: Eleven people, including nine children died of cholera and gastroenteritis across the country on Wednesday.

Two women died while 18 others were affected after an outbreak of cholera and gastro diseases in Bajaur Agency. According to health officials in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas, special teams have been sent to Qazi village of Tehsil Utmankhel on reports of cholera outbreak. They reported that two women have died while 18 people were in serious condition. Teams of doctors and paramedical staff have rushed to the affected area. Health officials said situation is under control and rejected the possibility of outbreak of cholera and other waterborne diseases.

Three more children died in DI Khan as number of deaths due to gastroenteritis in the district reached 16. Official sources told Daily Times that cases of gastroenteritis have shot up in the past two and half weeks which have seen devastating floods. Mohammad Khalid, an official of the District Headquarter Hospital, said several children have been shifted to the hospital where they are being provided medical treatment. The children had consumed contaminated water in relief camps. According to reports, two children died of diarrhoea in Lakki Marwat district four days ago. Sources in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health department told Daily Times that the department was facing shortage of medicines. 

In Karachi, three more children died while 26 children fell unconscious following outbreak of gastroenteritis in a relief camp on Wednesday, bringing the total number of deaths caused by the disease to five. Meanwhile, three minor girls suffering from waterborne diseases lost their lives in Sohbatpur, Balochistan. staff report/agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Eco crisis threatens Pakistani state: US report *

WASHINGTON: Environmental woes as witnessed in Pakistans devastating floods threaten the unity of the nation, exacerbating the threat of extremists, a US government report said. The study prepared for US lawmakers warned that Pakistans ecological problems would likely get worse due to climate change, potentially inflaming tensions with nuclear-armed adversary India. The report said that Pakistan faced critical risks to food security in the coming decades due to a number of reasons including water scarcity, population growth and mismanagement. The combination of these factors could contribute to Pakistans decline as a fully functioning state, creating new, or expanding existing, largely ungoverned areas, the Congressional Research Service said. The growth of lawless areas of the type seen now in the Tribal Areas is not in US strategic interests given the recent history of such areas being used by the Taliban, al Qaeda and other terrorist groups, it said. The Congressional Research Service is tasked with advising US lawmakers, although its reports do not necessarily reflect US policy. The Pakistan report was obtained by the Federation of American Scientists. While it was written largely before the flooding, the report warned of future disasters as climate change leads to a melting of Himalayan glaciers, the source of most of the water in the Indus River. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*16 more helicopters to support flood relief efforts: US admiral*

** Harris says 15 US Army choppers already evacuating hundreds of victims

* Values of Americans promote the helping affected people*

KARACHI: US Crisis Response Task Force Commander Rear Admiral Sinclair Harris said on Wednesday that 16 more helicopters will arrive soon to supplement rescue and relief efforts in flood affected areas of Pakistan.

He was talking to journalists on board US aircraft carrier USS Peleliu along with US Consul General William Martin. He said that magnitude of catastrophe is so big that we need more helicopters to support rescue and relief work. Admiral Harris said that 15 helicopters of the US Army and Navy were already in the field and evacuating hundreds of people in northern areas in an joint operation with the Pakistan Army and the federal government. On Tuesday, US helicopters had evacuated 800 people and delivered 93,000 pounds of supplies for the flood affectees.

Responding to a question, Admiral Harris said that the floods in Pakistan were worst than Hurricane Katrina, which hit the US in 2005, in terms of scale of devastation and area. He said that the US Marines and sailors were doing an incredible job in the flood-affected areas. They are getting hugs and kisses from affectees in the northern areas in response to their relief efforts, he added. But he made it clear that the US support was not aimed at improving its image in Pakistan. Our job is to response to the need and help affected people. It is because of human values of the American people, he added. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianRobo

A good News Indeed, Pakistan at this Moment needs More Helicopters, 16 more heading there way would be a great Relief for those affected by this Flood


----------



## fawwaxs

*Next seven days critical for Sindh *

The Flood Forecasting Division (FFD) said on Wednesday that next seven days were critical for Sindh because of the existing exceptionally high flood in the Indus at Guddu and Sukkur. Water level is also rising at Kotri.

The FFD said there was less likelihood of monsoon activity in the next three to four days. But moderate flooding was likely due to hill ******** in Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur districts following some heavy rains in the Suleman Range during the next 24 hours.

According to the FFD, the second flood wave in the Indus was still crossing Guddu and Sukkur barrages. It said the discharge at Guddu was 1.18 million cusecs and at Sukkur 1.19 million cusecs, and was gradually decreasing.

However, the flow at the two points was likely to remain over 950,000 cusecs in the next 24 to 48 hours.

The peak is now moving to Kotri where the flow on Wednesday was 384,037 cusecs. It is expected to rise to 400,000 to 500,000 cusecs in the next 24 to 48 hours.

The FFD said the high tide next week could aggravate the situation, especially in southern Sindh. Next seven days are critical for Sindh.

Inundation and riverine flooding are expected in low-lying areas of Khairpur, Jacobadabad, Ghotki, Sukkur, Larkana, Nawabshah, Hyderabad and Naushehro Feroze districts.

The FFD said the Indus upstream, Taunsa and Jhelum, and the Chenab River upstream, at Panjnad, were falling and expected to be normal in two days.

Isolated rains are expected in upper and eastern parts of Punjab and Kashmir during the next three to four days.

During the last 24 hours, Dera Ghazi Khan received 5mm of rain, Lahore 5mm, Sialkot 2mm and Parachinar 1mm.


----------



## fawwaxs

FM thanks India for $5m donation 

NEW YORK: Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi made an impassioned appeal to the international community on Wednesday to help Pakistan overcome the massive flood disaster. Over six million needed immediate help, he said.

At a press conference, he acknowledged that the US was the first in contributing money and equipment to help the Pakistanis impacted by the devastating flood. &#8220;Other countries, including China and Saudi Arabia, have also come forward to help,&#8221; he added.

Mr Qureshi announced that India had offered a $5 million donation for the relief of flood victims and profusely thanked India&#8217;s top diplomat here for the offer.

He told reporters that he had received a telephone call in New York from Indian External Affairs Minister S.M. Krishna.&#8212;Correspondent


----------



## Condor

A Pakistan police officer use a baton to control flood effected people who are trying to loot donated food from a bus at a roadside in Azakhel near Nowshera, Pakistan on Sunday, Aug. 8, 2010. (AP Photo/Anjum Naveed) #


*He's not stealing - its their's by Right*

Never ever do this again.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Over four million rendered homeless by floods, says UN *

ISLAMABAD: The number of people rendered homeless by the devastating floods in Pakistan has risen to more than four million, the United Nations said on Thursday, making the critical task of securing greater amounts of aid more urgent.

The UN had earlier said that two million people had lost their homes in the worst floods in Pakistan's history, which began nearly three weeks ago.

Aid agencies have been pushing for more funding as they try to tackle major problems such as food supplies, lack of shelter outbreaks of diseases.

The economic costs of the floods are expected to run into the billions of dollars.

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) said it expected to contribute at least $2 billion to help.

While the assessment will take several weeks to complete, the damages so far are staggering, said the Manila-based ADB in a statement on its website.

Aid funding has improved, with nearly half the $459 million needed to fund initial relief efforts secured after days of lobbying donors. But the situation on the ground remained grim.

The donors are improving their contribution. They are giving more and more. The response of donors to this crisis is getting better and better but it is still inadequate, UN spokesman Maurizio Giuliano told Reuters.

Child trafficking is a big business in Pakistan. Giuliano expressed concern that since the floods have made millions homeless, children were at an even great risk of being forced into the trade.

You may have families who take drastic measures because they need to survive. So even though we don't have any suggestion that it is happening already, this can be a concern, he said.

Only a small minority of the six million Pakistanis desperate for food and clean water have received help after floods that have killed up to 1,600 people.

According to rough estimates, over four million people in Sindh and Punjab still do not have a roof on their head, said Giuliano.

This situation is of high concern.

Flood victims are turning on each other as aid is handed out and anger is rising over the government's perceived sluggish response to the crisis.

Hundreds of villages are isolated, highways and bridges have been cut in half by floods and hundreds of thousands of cattle  the livelihoods of many villagers  have drowned.

Many hospitals and medical camps are overwhelmed and fears are rising for possible epidemics of diseases and viruses such as malaria.


----------



## Ahmad

*I saw this news in Ahmadis website, not sure how authentic it is:*

Ahmadiyya Times | News Watch |
Source / Credit: The Express Tribune
By Abdul Manan | August 18, 2010

The politics of relief: Aliens in their own land. 500 flood survivors from Ahmadiya community denied shelter, relief goods

MUZAFFARABAD: The government and local clerics refused to shelter around 500 flood-affected families belonging to the Ahmadiya community in South Punjab&#8217;s relief camps. Not only that, the government also did not send relief goods to the flood-hit areas belonging to the Ahmadiya community, The Express Tribune has learnt during a visit to the devastated Punjab districts of Muzaffargarh, Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur.

For its part, the government claims that all relief goods are being distributed among survivors without discrimination. And that all survivors have been sheltered in relief camps without distinction. The flood-devastated families from the Ahmadiya community have strongly criticised the government&#8217;s &#8220;discriminatory attitude&#8221; even at a time when the entire country is reeling from the ravages of the worst flooding in living memory.


Of the 500 Ahmadi families, 350 belong to DG Khan, 60 to Muzaffargarh and 65 to Rajanpur district. According to Ahmadiya community leaders, over 2,500 members of their community have been displaced and are now living with their relatives while some of them have left for Rabwah, the community&#8217;s headquarters.

Aziz Ahmad Khan, a local leader of flood victims from the Ahmadiya community in DG Khan, told The Express Tribune that all members of his family have complained of discrimination in DG Khan. He said 200 families from Basti Rindan and Basti Sohrani, 60 from Chah Ismaeel Wala, three from Rakh Mor Jangi, 18 from Ghazi Ghat and 12 from Jhakar Imam Shah of Ahmadpur. Khan alleged that 200 families, who have been displaced from Basti Rindan and Basti Sohrani by flooding, took shelter in a state-run school at Jhok Utra but within days the local administration forced them to leave the school. He said the local administration later told them that people from the surrounding areas did not want the Ahmadis in the relief camp. And that the administration could not allow them to stay at the camp as it could create a law and order situation.

&#8220;So we left our cattle and other belongings in the area and took refuge in the homes of our community members on higher grounds,&#8221; he said, adding that some of them even migrated to Chanabnagar.

Muhammad Iqbal Sohrani, a member of the Ahmadiya community told The Express Tribune that around 40 Ahmadi families who took shelter in a state-run school at Jhakar Imam Shah near Sumandri, some 40 kilometres from DG Khan, have not received any relief either from philanthropists or from the government. He alleged that relief packages were being distributed through local lawmakers who have been told by the district administration that the Ahmadis are not eligible for any support.

Saleem Chandia, another Ahmadiya community member, said that he along with 40 other community members rented a house but after two days their landlord was forced by local clerics to evict them. Chandia said they were offered help by their own community members after wandering for several days in search of shelter.

Mansoor Ahmad, a resident of Muzaffargarh, told The Express Tribune that over 800 members of the Ahmadiya community were displaced from Bait Nasirabad, Masroornagar, Hussainwala and Shahjamal. At least 100 members of the community, from Hussainwala and Masroorabad, were trapped at Shahjamal. He claimed that they had asked the district police officer (DPO) and the district coordination officer (DCO) to provide them a boat or to rescue the trapped people but they did not take notice.

Ahmad claimed that the trapped Ahmadis were rescued by their fellows on a broken boat. He said local clerics have issued an edict that the Ahmadis should not be provided help.

Naseem Ahmad, from Rajanpur, told The Express Tribune that their 500 community members from the areas of Basti Lashari, Basti Allahdad Dareeshak and from Basti Azizabad were displaced. Their houses were washed away and the government and local clerics ignored them. He said that they were not allowed to stay in state-run schools or in camps, therefore the majority of them were living on the rooftops of their inundated houses.

&#8220;The Ahmadiya community itself rescued trapped people and delivered relief to them,&#8221; community spokesperson Saleem-ul-Din told The Express Tribune by phone.

He said that the community did not want any relief package from the government for its members. However, the government should protect the property and livestock of the Ahmadis.

Hassan Iqbal, Commissioner DG Khan, told The Express Tribune that he would check the situation. He asked the Ahmadis to directly approach him if they face discrimination anywhere in the district. However, DCO Muzaffargarh Farasat Iqbal said that the Ahmadis have not contacted him.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2010.

Ahmadiyya Times: Pakistan: 500 flood survivors from Ahmadiya community denied shelter, relief goods


----------



## GentlemanObserver

^^ i actually asked my uncle about this after getting it in an email.This is just not true, he informed me that there is an issue with the distribution of aid within areas like DG Khan Di Khan Multan, Mianwali, bhakkar and mankera... Following the fake camps there is higher vigilance and donor's are less relectuant to send aid to these sites. 

Needless to say the facts published by the Government on aid material sent to various parts of Pakistan:
News Room

In addition today the government did the following:

KPK. 
Army troops distributed 4000 Dry Ration Bags and are providing medical treatment to thousands of patients in various relief camps.
Mengora Bus Stand has been made functional by Pakistan Army Engineers.

Punjab. 
Pakistan Army evacuated over 3000 people to safer places in areas around Rahim Yar Khan.
A team of 18 volunteer doctors has been positioned at Rajanpur.

Sindh. 
PAF dropped 14000 kgs of dry ration in affected areas around Sukkur and evacuated 73 people.
Pakistan Navy Search and rescue teams rescued 4602 individuals and transported 2000 Kgs of relief items during the day.

GB. 
1x C-130 carried fuel to Gilgit and evacuated 112 people.
Army Engineers have repaired two bridges at KKH.
Kaghan - Chilas - Gilgit road has been opened for light traffic.

Misc
Pakistan Army has sent an additional 110 doctors (including 41 lady doctor) to flood affected areas.

---

I think such rubbish reporting and sensationalising of matters should be condemned given the situation facing the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

More flood aid pledged to Pakistan 


Al Jazeera's Sohail Rahman took the road north from Swat Valley and found the whole community cut off 
Pakistan is to receive millions of dollars of fresh aid money as international donors increased assistance to the flood-hit country following criticism over the speed of their response.

The European Union announced on Wednesday that it would almost double its aid to Pakistan to 70 million euros ($90 million), while the US said it would announce extra aid on Thursday.

The new pledges come after several other countries announced major donations over the last few days, including $20 million from Saudi Arabia, $21 from Australia and $10 million from Japan.

The UN said it has now raised more than half of its $460 million aid target, although that includes pledges that have yet to be delivered.

Millions homeless

International aid group Oxfam, which had complained that European countries were "not doing enough", said it hoped the new aid would serve as a "rallying call for those EU countries that have failed to adequately respond to this disaster of an unprecedented scale".

Special coverage 

The news came as the UN stated that the number of people left homeless by the floods has reached four million.

Al Jazeera's Imran Khan, in Sukkur in Sindh province, said: "I visited some of the more submerged, cut off, isolated villages. They were very difficult to get to.

"And when we got there they were simply ghost villages. People had just fled.

"Malaria is a huge problem in these areas because of the amount of water."

Weather experts have predicted that monsoon rains could ease over coming days, allowing aid operations in stricken region to be expanded.

The improved weather forecast comes after three weeks of torrential rains that caused devastating floods across vast swathes of the country, killing at least 1,400 people and making millions homeless.

The Pakistani government has been criticised for responding slowly to the disaster by survivors, many whom have received no help three weeks after losing everything they own.

Anger mounting

Yousuf Raza Gilani, the Pakistani prime minister, travelled to the badly hit Swat Valley on Wednesday to meet with victims. He told Al Jazeera that he would support the victims of the disaster.

pakistan floods
At least 1,500 people killed

20 million people affected

6 million people estimated to need food aid

722,000 homes damaged or destroyed

700,000 hectares (1.7 million acres) inundated

$459m needed to deal with immediate problems

$184m received so far"I wanted to give a message of solidarity with the people of Swat, and I promise them that the federal government, the provincial government and the people of Pakistan are with them," he said.

Bad weather, lack of funds and poor local information have combined to create "a perfect storm" of problems for the aid effort, humanitarian workers have said.

Ted Itani, from the International Red Cross and Red Crescent, operating in Pakistan, told Al Jazeera that the organisation cannot deal with the fallout from the flooding, let alone a pending second disaster caused by the outbreak of disease.

"I am hampered by [lack of] access to the beneficiaries I am mandated to serve, as well as information. We need more timely and accurate information," Itani said.

"And thirdly there are financial constraints because in our case I can only spend cash that is in my budget. Although donors have pledged millions of dollars it has to filter down into my account so I can order things before the onset of winter. 

Al Jazeera's Jonah Hull, reporting from Karachi, said that anger was growing at the slow response to the disaster. 

"The aid effort, both Pakistani and international, continues at a slow pace. Anger is mounting amongst survivors, many of whom have yet to receive any aid at all," he said.


----------



## Xeric

sparklingway said:


> Thanks xeric ! This is five days old now. Swat is totally cut off as of today. Major problems in Muzaffargarh since another patch of main roads has been washed away.
> 
> Mapping them is a great initiative.



Sorry, but was this posted before?

Anywaz, i am glad that some are making efforts to document this crisis.


----------



## anoopsaxena76

I have a question and I apologise if this is not the right thread. 

Why is Pakistan not accepting India's help offer? I mean I remember a few years back India had warned Pakistan of a looming disaster that Indian Remote Sensing Agency or some government agency had predicted. Forgot the details. And Pakistan had thanked India for the forewarning. Why can a aid not be accepted now? Beats me. 

Regards,
Anoop


----------



## GUNNER

*Pakistan floods: How new networks of Pakistanis are mobilizing to help*

*By Issam Ahmed, August 19, 2010 *

*Lahore, Pakistan* 

Ain-ul-Ghazala, a local Pakistani doctor, says what motivated her to take matters into her own hands came down to what she saw on television. Images of immense misery and destruction brought about by the worst floods in Pakistan in recent memory unfolded before her eyes, and she says she couldn't sit still.

*She had noticed hundreds of tents setup on the streets of her hometown, where various groups sought funds and materials. But despite hearing repeated calls for more aid, tales of corruption deterred her from donating to the government or aid organizations, and she didnt want to give her money to Islamist groups like Jamat-ud-Dawa*.

*No one trusts the government anymore, so I wanted to see the situation for myself and do what I could to help*, she explains. As the effects of the disaster wound into a third week, the gynecologist, who works at a private hospital owned by her husband, decided to set off to the flood-afflicted southern Punjab region along with her three adult daughters and one of their friends, also a female medical doctor. 

Over the course of two days, they distributed, tents and food, while the two doctors checked in on some 200 patients in Kot Addu, near Muzaffargarh. There were a lot of people suffering," she says. On top of the health problems, "some didnt have anything to wear - they were without any clothes, she says. We gave iron and calcium supplements to the pregnant women, and ended up seeing a few male patients, too.

Such stories are becoming increasingly common as educated Pakistanis are taking matters into their own hands, organizing fund-raising activities and distributing aid direct to victims of the flood.

*Civil society and activism in Pakistan*

According to Rasul Baksh Raees, head of social sciences at the Lahore University of Management Sciences, the reach and influence of civil society has grown as Pakistans middle classes have become more affluent, organized (thanks in no small part to the Internet age), and confident. 

In recent years, Pakistans civil society has made headlines for its activism. Indeed, students and middle-class professionals joined lawyers in a movement to restore the countrys popular Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, who was removed from office twice in recent years by former military ruler Gen. Pervez Musharraf.

The networks formed during that "lawyers movement" are the ones that Maham Ali, a student at Bahria University in Islamabad, and her friend Samad Khurram, a Harvard graduate who recently returned to Islamabad, turned to help raise funds for victims of the flooding in the countrys northwest. 

Ms. Ali says she used Facebook to solicit contributions from relatives, friends, and friends of friends both at home and abroad. She raised some $2,300, transmitted either to her mothers bank account or via Western Union transfers, to spend on "family packs" (food items, flour, cooking oils, sugar, lentils, and candles) for the victims of the flooding in Swat. Mr. Khurram and half-a-dozen friends, meanwhile, organized a couple of truckloads of meals and traveled to Swat to hand over supplies to the Army for distribution.

The group was stranded for three days by landslides but then traveled to the village of Solgarah in Pakistans northwest to setup a Tandoor kitchen that would feed 50 families for 10 days.

Naturally we dont have enough donations for everyone, says Khurram. So we tried to make sure the same families arent getting the same stuff again and again.

*Tapping the Internet and mobile technology*

Avoiding duplication of efforts was also a key motivation for Faisal Chohan, an Islamabad-based technology entrepreneur who created a website to keep track of flooding, aid, shelters throughout Pakistan. Aid workers, officials, and residents can use the system via text message or smart phone log on at: Pakistan flood reports

The open-source platform was originally created in Kenya and called Ushahidi, Swahili for "testimony." It maps user reports of events sent via text message, e-mail, the Web and Twitter. Explains Mr. Chohan: We believe the mobile [phone] is the best way to communicate with people in normal conditions as well as disasters. This was tried and tested in Kenya and Haiti. Why not put all this first line of reporting on mobiles in Pakistan? With more than 90 million mobile phone users, he says, it has the potential to become the largest deployment of Ushahidi anywhere in the world.

Others still see opportunities for creative methods of fundraising. 

Zahra Mirza, a young artist in the city of Lahore, says its important to keep the publics interest alive as donor fatigue sets in, even among Pakistanis. Along with a group of friends and upcoming artists known collectively as Sanjh, a Punjabi word meaning togetherness, Mirza has organized an art auction at the citys major Alhamra gallery.

To Dr. Raees, the analyst, *such initiatives highlight both the lack of faith Pakistanis place in the civil institutions, but also the strong sense of solidarity that unites Pakistanis of different ethnicities and cultures*.

Generally, foreign experts portray Pakistan as a fragmented, divided, and confrontational society, he says. In reality, he argues, there are overlapping layers of social forces: religion, history, and tradition that bind the Pakistani people together. Pakistaniat, Pakistani nationhood, is something very strong but unacknowledged by many analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GUNNER

anoopsaxena76 said:


> I have a question and I apologise if this is not the right thread.
> 
> Why is Pakistan not accepting India's help offer? I mean I remember a few years back India had warned Pakistan of a looming disaster that Indian Remote Sensing Agency or some government agency had predicted. Forgot the details. And Pakistan had thanked India for the forewarning. Why can a aid not be accepted now? Beats me.
> 
> Regards,
> Anoop



There are two sets of opinions on that question, Anoop. To accept or not to accept. The recent spat which followed the visit of S.M. Krishna has hugely contributed to this. But, the aid hasn't been rejected. From what i gathered, Pakistan has asked India to contribute the aid through UN. And the matter is stuck there. Let's see.


----------



## anoopsaxena76

GUNNER said:


> There are two sets of opinions on that question, Anoop. To accept or not to accept. The recent spat which followed the visit of S.M. Krishna has hugely contributed to this. But, the aid hasn't been rejected. From what i gathered, Pakistan has asked India to contribute the aid through UN. And the matter is stuck there. Let's see.



Frankly I wouldn't care if the aid goes through UN. I am anguished and hurt at the delay while so many people struggle to merely stay alive. 5 Million USD or whatever be the amount used today is not equal to 5 million USD used a few days later. 

Regards,
Anoop


----------



## GUNNER

anoopsaxena76 said:


> Frankly I wouldn't care if the aid goes through UN. I am anguished and hurt at the delay while so many people struggle to merely stay alive. 5 Million USD or whatever be the amount used today is not equal to 5 million USD used a few days later.
> 
> Regards,
> Anoop



Frankly, neither do i. In times like these we can do away with usual diplomatic procedures. As far as i am concerned, the aid is welcome and should have been utilized by now, given the dearth of funds. Not to mention that it is a good gesture on part of India, though seemingly so little. But when it comes to the governments, we know things don't move so swiftly as we would wish. I don't think there is need to rush with it as long as it settles in a proper manner.


----------



## Solomon2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN

*No PR338/2010-ISPR Dated: August 19, 2010
Rawalpindi - August 19, 2010: *

Today, Pakistan Army dispatched 32 ton of rations and 500 tents from Quetta to Dera Murad Jamali. Cooked food and dry ration were distributed at Subhat Pur, Dera Allah Yar, Rojhan, and Usta Mohammand through Helicopters. Army troops also shifted flood affectees from Usta Mohammand to Dera Murad Jamali, Sibbi and Dadder through 40 military trucks in last 24 hours.

1, 50,000 flood affectees are being fed daily and 4000 patients were given medical treatment at Army Relief Camps in Muzzffergarh District.

301 marooned people have been evacuated and 3000 kgs relief goods were transported at Bunji, Astore, Jaglot, Chillas and Skardu through M1-17 Helicopters.

45 tons of rations were transported at Kalam through Helicopter service. 24 mobile points have been established at main Madyan Bridge to facilitate the local population.

25000 packets meal ready to eat has been dropped at flood affected areas of Azad Kashmir.

Pakistan Army has so far distributed 1300 tons of rations from its own quota among the stranded brethren.

4 tons of dry ration and 1850 meal ready to eat packets were distributed at Hazara, Shad Band, Qadir Abad, Tiligram, Saeed Abad and Gishar. New pulley has been installed at Shamozai Bridge to facilitate the locals in crossing over the river.

As highlighted earlier, an additional 40 doctors including 20 armed forces nursing officers have been sent to flood affected areas in Multan and 65 doctors including 25 armed forces nursing officers at Sukkur. The doctors being sent have been disengaged from their additional training and present employment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

The crime rate is also increasing in the affected areas


----------



## Solomon2

I think these could be the people Bezerk was talking about, the NGO that keeps some flood victims in Pakistan from dying of thirst:






Islamic Relief&#8217;s Latest Action

Islamic Relief is currently working in three flood-hit provinces - Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan and Punjab. Emergency aid distributions are taking place in Nowshera, Mardan and Charsadda districts in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, Sibi in Balochistan, and Muzaffargarh in Punjab.

Balochistan

* Six truckloads of aid are being distributed in Bakhtyarabad, Sibi district. Items include a total of 2,550 hygiene kits, household kits (containing mattresses, mosquito nets etc) and kitchen sets, to benefit around 5,950 people.
* Food packs and jerry cans for water are also being distributed.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa

* Family hygiene kits &#8211; 1,595 kits (containing water purification tablets, soap etc) have been distributed so far in Nowshera, Mardan, and Charsadda to benefit 11,165 people.
* Tents - an initial 144 tents have been distributed to families in Nowshera and Charsadda to date, with more to come.
* Kitchen sets - almost half of 2,000 kits (containing cooking pots, utensils etc) have been distributed in Charsadda so far.
* Latrines have been constructed at a camp in Nowshera, using fibreglass slabs.
* Hygiene sessions are being conducted, reaching 479 people so far.
* Food Packs and jerry cans for water are also being distributed.

Islamic Relief has offices in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Balochistan, Pakistan-administered Kashmir, and Swat which have all been affected by the floods. We have been assisting vulnerable people in Pakistan since 1991.


----------



## Hyde

*US to boost Pakistan flood aid to $150 mn​*

Updated at: 0104 PST, Friday, August 20, 2010
US to boost Pakistan flood aid to $150 mn WASHINGTON: *Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said Thursday that US aid is swelling to 150 million dollars for Pakistan and called for a halt to extremist attacks during the flood crisis as an "expression of common humanity."*

Clinton told a Pakistani television station that she would announce the *expansion, from the current 90 million in US aid,* at a crisis UN meeting Thursday aimed at mobilizing international support which to date has fallen far short of the country's humanitarian needs.

*"I want to see more, and today at the United Nations I will be announcing more US assistance," the top American diplomat told media, in a transcript provided by the State Department.
*
*When asked if the new aid total would be 150 million dollars, she said: "Yes. And I will also be announcing a way for individual Americans to contribute; a fund that I'm setting up here in the State Department."*

The State Department has said US flood aid was being distributed through the Pakistani authorities or relief organizations on the ground to "provide critical supplies to flood affected populations."

*It also said 18 US military and civilian military aircraft stationed in Pakistan and three in Afghanistan have been deployed in support of relief and rescue operations.

The United Nations estimated 4.6 million people are still without shelter* after Pakistan's devastating floods, tripling its target number for assistance as it prepared to drum up more aid.

The UN has described Pakistan's worst humanitarian *crisis as one of the world's biggest disasters,* but while foreign aid is now reaching some of the 20 million flood victims, critics have slammed the response as too slow.

Pakistan has also warned that extremists may seek to exploit the disastrous conditions as the Pakistani military diverts resources to help battle the floods.

Clinton stressed that it would be a common-sense "expression of common humanity for the terrorists to cease their terrible attacks" in the midst of one of the worst disasters in Pakistani history.

"Why are the terrorists targeting for assassination and bombing Pakistanis at a moment of great natural distress?" she asked on a television channel.

"Have they no shame? Have they no conscience? While the people of Pakistan are literally fighting for their lives against the effects of this flood, the terrorists seem not to care."


----------



## Hyde

Solomon2 said:


> I think these could be the people Bezerk was talking about, the NGO that keeps some flood victims in Pakistan from dying of thirst:



Islamic Relief is one of the most reliable charitable organisation in my opinion. I know some of their workers personally and I am pretty much impressed with their services they delivered during the Earthquake back in 2005. Here is some more detail about their work in Pakistan during this flooding

Pakistan Floods - Islamic Relief lauches major appeal for Floods in Pakistan

Please do watch the videos as well especially the one i shared in this post

http://www.defence.pk/forums/1045481-post30.html


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan accepts Indias offer, appeals for more aid *

NEW DELHI: Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi appealed to the international community to provide more and immediate aid to cope with the humanitarian crisis due to the floods.

Moreover, Pakistan has decided to accept flood aid from its neighbour India, saying the offer was a very welcome initiative as both countries look to improve their tense relations.

Foreign Minister Qureshi told India's NDTV television in an interview broadcast Friday that Islamabad would take India's offer of five million dollars which was made last Friday.

I can share with you that the government of Pakistan has agreed to accept the Indian offer, Qureshi said from New York, where he addressed a special session of the UN General Assembly called to boost aid for flood victims.

I think this initiative of India is a very welcome initiative.

India and Pakistan have made major efforts in recent months to build confidence in their relations, which were badly strained by the Mumbai 2008 terror attacks, which Indian blamed on militants from Pakistan.

The United States urged Pakistan earlier this week to accept the Indian offer and not let rivalry stand in the way of helping its citizens in flood-ravaged regions.

Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh rang his Pakistani counterpart Yousuf Raza Gilani on Thursday to express his sense of sorrow and to condole the deaths resulting from the huge floods, Singh's office said.

The catastrophic floods in Pakistan have claimed nearly 1,500 lives and affected 20 million people.  AFP


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Made secondary donation $200 today as I was looking at the devestations in Pakistan , will also talk to my parents to also donate a small amount. 

I think there is no reason why every Pakistani should not donate at this critical moment 

Will see if I can sell some items that I don't need on ebay every one has a video game , old sunglasses or odd camera or some old book they don't use or some MP3 player or camera you don't use cuz you use one in your phone, old car stereo lying in garageI know I have some 4 spare tire + rims for my old car , hmm don't need them 
mechanics will buy it or if you have 2 laptops and you only use 1 most of time or that old PS2 you don't play now , you have xbox or ps3 so I think we all can raise considerable donation by offloading some of extra items around home and raising capital from it 

You know what just sell it and donate back to Pakistan 

Hopefully will contribute third time next week


----------



## GUNNER

*Analysis - Floods boost EU support for Pakistan trade breaks*

*Reuters* - *The EU foreign affairs chief will urge EU states next month to back trade concessions for Pakistan *as worries grow about the impact of devastating floods on the stability of its fragile government.

EU diplomats say support for such trade breaks appears to be growing, given Pakistan's strategic importance in the struggle against Islamist militancy, although they have been opposed by industry groups and EU states with competing textile industries.

Top EU diplomat Catherine Ashton will push the issue again at a September 10-11 meeting of EU foreign ministers -- three months after a summit with Pakistan ruled out immediate concessions.

"The international community needs to be ready to support Pakistan in a lasting manner," Ashton said this week. "This will be a significant element for the long-term recovery.

"A safe, secure, stable and prosperous Pakistan is in the interests of the EU and the wider international community."

Concerns have grown about the stability of President Asif Ali Zardari's government after criticism of his response to the worst floods in Pakistan's history.

Representatives of Pakistan's key textile sector said this week that damage to the cotton crop and consequent supply shortages could be a final blow to an industry already suffering from shrinking global demand, crippling power shortages and instability brought on by a Taliban insurgency.

*According to EU data, Pakistan's exports to the European Union in 2009 totalled 3.02 billion euros ($3.86 billion), or 21.9 percent of its total exports*.

*IMPORT TARIFFS*

Some products from Pakistan already enter the EU duty-free or at reduced rates, but *textiles such as bed linen and towels -- more than 65 percent of Pakistan's exports to the EU -- are still subject to a 12 percent tariff.*

Pakistan wants better access through the EU's Generalised System of Preferences-Plus (GSP+) regime - offered to developing states that commit to rights and good-governance conventions.

Pakistan has not qualified for this as its exports to the EU are too large and the EU remains concerned about its reluctance to implement human rights and other conventions.

However, a European Commission review of GSP rules could increase the number of eligible states to include Pakistan and those of similar economic ranking.

The Commission proposals are due early next year, for entry into force in 2012 or 2013, but Ashton is looking to speed up the process, according to an internal document seen by Reuters.

*EU diplomats say there is resistance from EU states such as Italy, Poland and Portugal, which see their own textile industries threatened*.

They say a powerful opponent to any quick move has been the European Commission president, Portugal's Jose-Manuel Barroso, who in June reaffirmed a timeframe of up to three years.

European textile lobby Euratex warned in May that expanding GSP+ would "inflict a severe blow" to the EU industry. EU states in favour of concessions argue that the effect is overstated.

*UNILATERAL WAIVER?*

*Diplomats said that if it proved impossible to ease GSP rules, another option could be to waive duties unilaterally, as was done after the September 11, 2001 attacks in recognition of Pakistan's status as a key ally in the war in Afghanistan*.

*However, Pakistan's neighbour and rival India successfully challenged this step as a violation of World Trade Organisation rules, forcing Brussels to withdraw the concession*.

EU diplomats said it was too early to judge how the EU debate would evolve, but that there was a growing realisation that something significant needed to be done to help Pakistan.

"You have to decide you have the political will to do something, then create a mechanism robust enough to fit WTO rules," one said. "There are various ways that can be done."

If there is strong enough political will from EU capitals, the EU could amend the relevant part of the GSP "in a few weeks or months," a senior EU trade official said. But with conflicting interests dividing each of the main European institutions, any quick change will be hard to pull off.

Countries including Britain and Sweden have pushed the issue strongly with growing German and French support, diplomats said.

"The question is what is done, and over what timelines," the diplomat said. "The floods have increased the urgency, and the political imperative to act is different than a few months ago.

"You have vast parts of Pakistan affected by floods; it's immensely strategically significant and the situation will sadly get worse and worse. There's a real need to demonstrate the international community as a whole can react."


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Mobilink Reaches Out to 38,000 Flood Victims

By Mehwish Khan · Friday, Aug 20, 2010

Mobilink is rigorously conducting relief efforts and delivering basic necessities to flood victims all over the country *and *has reached out to more than 38,000 individuals.

Items distributed among the suffering families include; 35,000 bottles of clean drinking water, 600 bags of flour, 1,260 packs of Dry rations and 3,650 packs of Ready-to-eat items.

Along with the relief goods, a large number of Mobilink employees are also providing dedicated volunteer hours. Mobilink is distributing these items with the help of a cross-functional team of employees directly and in coordination with relief organizations and armed forces where needed.

Mobilink said that its teams reached close to 5,000 families in remote areas in and around Muzaffargarh, Nowshera, Charsadda, Swat, Sukkur, D.I. Khan as well as smaller towns and villages across Pakistan.

The items are being procured from the Rs 85 million flood relief fund established by Mobilink and Orascom. In addition, Mobilink employees have contributed more than Rs. 6.5 million from their pockets, through 23 collection points at Mobilink offices nationwide as well as funds raised through friends and family.


----------



## GUNNER

*NATO to provide planes and ships for Pakistan aid*

Aug 20 (Reuters) - NATO said on Friday it would provide ships and aircraft to transport aid to flood-stricken Pakistan.

A statement from the Western military alliance said a NATO aircraft would fly in power generators, water pumps and tents donated by Slovakia on Sunday.

The mission followed a decision by the 28 NATO nations on Friday to "provide airlift and sealift for the delivery of aid donated by nations and humanitarian relief organisations", the statement said.

A NATO spokeswoman said future missions would depend on requests from the Pakistani authorities, donors and aid agencies.

NATO mounted a major relief operation after the devastating 2005 earthquake in Pakistan's Kashmir region. Earlier this month it said it was taking on a coordinating role for flood aid deliveries from its members and partners.


----------



## GUNNER

*Governments pledge over $200m in new funds for Pakistan: UN*

NEW YORK: Governments pledged more than $200 million during a debate in the UN General Assembly convened to show solidarity with flood-ravaged Pakistan, UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said on Friday. 

*The new funds will add to an estimated $250 million already raised as part of a $460 million appeal launched by the UN last week *to meet emergency needs by flood victims in the next three months. 

Ban said countries around the world have come out "strongly in solidarity and support for the people of Pakistan". 

"I want to thank governments for pledging more than $200 million to boost relief efforts," he said. "The generosity of countries and individuals will make a real difference in the daily lives of millions of people." 

"We must keep it up," he said. "This is not just Pakistan's hour of need - Pakistan is facing weeks, months and years of need." 

Donor countries included the US, which will have given a total of $150million in emergency relief, with most of the amount pledged before the UN meeting in New York. US secretary of state Hillary Clinton announced on Thursday Washington would give an additional $60 million as part of the total $150 million. 

*China, an ally of Pakistan, pledged an additional 50 million yuan, or about $7.4 million in humanitarian supplies on top of a previous donation of about $1.5 million in relief supplies*. 

European governments contributed heavily to help Pakistan deal with the massive challenges of caring for the millions of people affected and reconstruction after flood waters will have receded. 

*Germany pledged $32 million on top of $18 million already given*. 

Pakistan, suffering from the worst floods in its history, said it would need billions of dollars to rebuild infrastructure, housing and particularly its agriculture.


----------



## Cloakedvessel

The Netherlands' public and private broadcasters are teaming up on 26 August 2010 for a nationwide fund collecting day to help Pakistan flood victims. All radio and TV stations will call on listeners to donate money through the national giro bank account, 555.

In the evening there will be a Pakistan theme programme on one of the public channels.

A telephone panel gathering donations from the public will be manned by showbiz personalities throughout the day.

The decision to hold a national fundraiser follows earlier doubts over the public's willingness to spend for aid to disaster victims in a remote and relatively unknown country. Aid groups hesitated to fire up a campaign during the northern hemisphere's summer holidays, when many people are away from home. Meanwhile, many have returned and the news media have picked up on the Pakistan flooding disaster.

The fundraising day is organised by SHO, the umbrella organisation of ten Dutch aid groups, which include Oxfam Novib, the Red Cross, Terre des Hommes and Save the Children.


&#169; Radio Netherlands Worldwide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Flooding in Pakistan​*
*President Obama has directed his Administration to stand with the Pakistani people and to assist them as they confront the worst flooding in Pakistans history​*
*Relief Efforts in Response to the Flooding in Pakistan: How You Can Help​*
Posted by Nikki Sutton on August 13, 2010 at 01:44 PM EDT 

In times of crisis, the American people have always stood up in support of those in need. President Obama has directed his Administration to stand with the Pakistani people and to assist them as they confront the worst flooding in Pakistans history. You can also contribute to the response effort by using your phone to text "SWAT" to 50555 and make a $10 contribution that will help provide tents, clothing, food, clean drinking water, and medicine to people displaced by floods.

As Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said earlier this month in her remarks on the flooding, "Last week's flash floods, the worst in more than 80 years, have affected some three million Pakistanis nationwide. An estimated 1,500 people have lost their lives, but many more are missing. Thousands are trapped and hundreds of thousands require emergency assistance."

The United States Government has provided food, shelter, medical supplies and other life sustaining items to help people in the flood-affected area and has pledged to provide approximately $76 million in assistance. National Security Advisor General James Jones described the U.S. relief efforts already underway to help combat this humanitarian crisis: 

In addition, 440,928 halal meals, 12 pre-fabricated bridges, 18 rescue boats, 6 large scale water filtration units and a 25kw generator have been delivered to support flood relief efforts. U.S. helicopters are supporting rescue efforts and have saved more than 1000 to date. They and U.S. military aircraft, including six U.S. Army helicopters, will continue to work closely with our Pakistani allies to help evacuate stranded citizens and transport urgently needed supplies to hard hit areas. 

To further coordinate U.S. relief efforts and to assist in the assessment of the immediate response and longer term recovery needs, we have deployed additional U.S. personnel to work alongside Pakistani national and provincial disaster management officials.

The size of this disaster requires a concerted international effort to support the Pakistani response plan and the following recovery effort. The United States stands with the Pakistani authorities as they face the difficult challenges this natural disaster poses and will continue to work with the international community to increase assistance.

In line with the deepening partnership between our two nations, the United States government will continue to assist the Government of Pakistan in their response to this crisis, and to stand with the Pakistani people in this time of crisis.

Continuing heavy monsoon rains will add to the challenges faced by the recovery in the coming days. Visit USAID.gov for more information and to learn about other ways you can help.

Relief Efforts in Response to the Flooding in Pakistan: How You Can Help | The White House


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan floods the harbinger of a raw, new reality* 

August 21, 2010

At least six million flood survivors are in desperate need of food, shelter and clean drinking water.


Extreme weather events will become more common as climate change bites, writes Jo Chandler. 


'If this is not God's wrath, what is?'' asks 40-year-old taxi driver Bakht Zada, from Madyan in Pakistan's north-west. His life's work was lost in the floods. On the BBC World News channel, a grim-faced correspondent in Islamabad stands under a black umbrella against grey skies, and recounts a horror story.

One month after it started pouring rain, a fifth of Pakistan is under water. About 20 million people - close to the entire Australian population - have been washed from their homes, their life's labours with them. About half remain in desperate need - camped on levees, lacking food, drinking water, shelter, medicine. Foreign governments have been slow to rouse in response, finding urgency only now, world citizens trailing meanly in their wake.

The loss of property is catastrophic. ''It is as if a neutron bomb exploded overhead but, instead of killing the people and leaving their houses intact, it piled trees upon the houses and swept away the villages and crops and animals, leaving the people alive,'' said a Punjab farmer and writer, Daniyal Mueenuddin, in The New York Times.

There are 1600 dead, not so many in the statistics of disasters. But with disease brewing in the ****** water, the toll will grow - probably not spectacularly enough to garner headlines. In the long-term, there are fears the fragile nation's entire economy may be beyond salvage.

In aid parlance, they call this a slow-onset disaster, which makes it difficult to ''market'' to potential donors. Just another in the series of unfortunate, unprecedented events conspiring to shape this catastrophe, which climate modellers have been forewarning in the abstract for years, and which meteorologists could see brewing in reality for weeks. It was no surprise.

Against this backdrop, it is instructive to absorb a couple of figures from an analysis produced by Oxfam International last year. In the past decade, each year about 250 million people around the world have been hit by climate-related disasters.

Within five years, by 2015, environmental degradation and an increasingly volatile climate are expected to inflate casualties by 50 per cent. Each year an average of 375 million men, women and children will have their lives or their livelihoods taken by a change in the weather. Modelling to imagine the future is never an exact science - the numbers are fluid but the trajectory is unequivocal.

Now apply another layer of numbers. The total the world spent on humanitarian aid was $14.2 billion in 2006. By 2015, three times that figure will be required to come close to answering the escalating need.

Where do you find the money to answer such need? You probably don't, admits Andrew Hewett, the executive director of Oxfam Australia. ''We will not be able to cope - the system is under huge stress and strain even now.''

Pakistan is the nightmare, the harbinger of a raw, new reality, compelling governments and agencies with humanitarian missions to rethink how they operate in a needier, more temperamental world.

In the international media and science communities there is vigorous debate over the claim - by a growing chorus of climate experts - that the floods in Pakistan will be distinguished in history not just as possibly the worst humanitarian crisis of the age, but as the first great ''natural'' disaster attributable to rising greenhouse gases. ''There's no doubt that clearly the climate change is &#8230; a major contributing factor,'' declared Dr Ghassem Asrar, the director of the World Climate Research Program and the World Meteorological Organisation.

Scientists are usually more comfortable with trends and prognostications than with cause and effect - most would never ascribe a single weather event to climate change. Which makes the declarations of Asrar and similar ones from other experts all the more remarkable.

But in a sense this debate is a sideshow. What is clear, the scientists say, is that the floods in Pakistan - and the fires in Russia, the mudslides in China, the droughts in sub-Saharan Africa - are enunciations of scenarios climate forecasters have long predicted. The ''unprecedented sequence of extreme weather'' over the past month match climate projections, the WMO says. This is what global warming looks like, say climate experts at NASA.

For years the apocryphal warnings have been laid out in the scientific journals and in sober economic analyses. Global warming would super-saturate monsoons, extend droughts, breathe fury into wildfires and frenzy into hurricanes and cyclones. A study published in Science in 2006 found the level of heavy rainfall in the monsoon over India had more than doubled in the past 50 years, and the authors predicted increased disaster potential from heavy flooding. The human consequences of such events have also been explicitly spelt out. Drought, floods, violent winds, crop failures and the like all loom as triggers for massive human migration and ''extended conflict, social disruption, war, essentially, over much of the world for many decades'', in the words of Lord Nicholas Stern, the former World Bank chief economist who laid out the social and economic costs of warming in his report for the British government in 2006.

Taxi driver Bakht Zada may never know whether to raise his prayers to God or his fist to polluting human industry. But overwhelmingly scientists, relief agencies and strategic experts tell us to pay close heed to Pakistan's devastation - it is the shape of things to come.

Unlike a tsunami or an earthquake, extreme weather events often send strong warnings of their approach days, weeks, even months in advance. In 2008, the International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies looked at the forecasts for a brewing, ugly monsoon over West Africa and launched its first pre-emptive appeal for a flood yet to happen. When the waters came, as predicted, there was at least some readiness for them.

In the same year, with storms brewing through the Caribbean, forewarned Red Cross volunteers in Haiti worked around the clock evacuating people and setting up first aid and relief. As limited as these efforts were, they reflected a shift in thinking about disaster response, with the recognition that pre-emptive action would always be more effective than waiting for the aftermath.

Better disaster preparedness and prevention was crucial, the IFRC said when it released the latest World Disasters Report last year. It calculated that nearly 60 per cent of disaster funds in 2008 went into answering the effects of events linked to climate change - floods, storms, heatwaves and droughts - many of which would have given meteorological notice. ''We can do better if we seek out risks before they happen &#8230; capitalise on existing know-how and resources to refocus disaster response onto prevention,'' said Mohammed Omer Mukhier, the head of disaster policy at the IFRC.

This message was powerfully reiterated by Ghassem Asrar this week when he said that researchers had modelled the atmospheric currents that brought the rains to Pakistan and the heat into Russia weeks before they arrived. Climate scientists must urgently look into ways to better read and broadcast the atmospheric signals, he said. Leading scientists gathered in Colorado last week to try to do just that.

''Precise local information on the evolving climate and how it fits into the longer-term picture remains insufficient in many of the most vulnerable parts of the world,'' said the chief of Britain's Met Office, Peter Stott. ''There is no time to waste if we are going to equip societies to better cope with the severity of weather in a changing climate.''

As scientists work to fine-tune their forecasting, governments and agencies must invest an equally urgent effort into both speedier, better co-ordinated response systems, and into the shift to preparedness, says Dr Peter McCawley, a development economist and disaster specialist at the Australian National University. This requires a ''paradigm shift'' - investing in building up local institutions and talking to communities about risks. ''It means moving from international and national response after the event to local action before it. It also involves a shift in power, which is why it will be difficult to persuade people to do it.''

The second critical step, he says, is to streamline response to recognise ''need for speed''. Cash is a powerful first-response tool, but it still gets badly stuck in bureaucratic systems. Six months after the Haiti disaster, only 10 per cent of money pledged by the international community to help had been disbursed.

''What's needed is a range of levers,'' says Hewett, who identifies four key threads to better answering the next emergencies. He echoes McCawley on the need for more resources, increased investment in local preparedness, and reforms to the international system - ''tackling some hard issues about getting better co-ordination, better leadership''. Hewett adds to these ''more risk reduction - all the arguments about reducing greenhouse emissions and investing in climate change adaptations''.

But to achieve this range of responses, aid donors - whether they are governments or citizens - have to also shift their mindset, be persuaded to put their money into programs stockpiling emergency supplies, drawing up disaster plans, educating communities and setting up early warning systems.

Strengthening communities to withstand wild weather will have to be built into the humanitarian groundwork, alongside things like building schools, clinics, water and power supplies. Part of the tragedy of Pakistan is that most of this critical infrastructure will have to be rebuilt from ground zero.

The head of Caritas Australia, Jack de Groot, illustrates with the story of a small community in north-west Pakistan. Caritas and local partners had installed latrines for 70 per cent of households; 75 per cent had access to safe drinking water; 90 per cent could access power through micro-hydro plants. Now it is all pretty much gone, along with 947 homes and six schools.

''It is very grim,'' de Groot says. Once again, the poorest and most vulnerable of communities lose not only their homes and services, but potentially their basic human rights and protections. It's disheartening, but ''what do you do? You recognise that these are human beings, with needs and rights, and you respond.''

The flooding in Pakistan is ''a global disaster, a global challenge. Pakistan is facing a slow-motion tsunami'', the UN Secretary-General, Ban Ki-moon, said yesterday at a meeting in New York. The forum wrung pledges from nations of another $180.5 million, largely leveraged out of fears that a failure to deliver relief would give terrorists more power in the destabilised region.

Four years ago Professor Alan Dupont, now the director of the Centre for International Security Studies at Sydney University, co-authored a paper for the Lowy Institute on climate change and security, Heating Up the Planet. It sought to highlight the devastating security implications of changing climate.

Whether the Pakistan floods can be blamed on rising greenhouse gases, Dupont can't and won't guess. But is this the kind of event he was writing about? ''Absolutely,'' he says. ''One of the concerns now is that perhaps the impact of these events might be even wider than we thought. The science over the past four years is much stronger. It's pretty clear that large swathes of the planet are vulnerable.''

Climate change raises fundamental questions of human security, survival, and the stability of nation states, Dupont argues. It will contribute to destabilising, unregulated population movements through Asia and the Pacific. ''Where climate change coincides with other transnational challenges to security, such as terrorism or pandemic diseases, or adds to pre-existing ethnic and social tensions, then the impact will be magnified.'' Pakistan fits all the flashpoint criteria.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Flooding submerges more towns in Sindh *

SUKKUR: About 150,000 people were forced to move to higher ground as floodwaters from a freshly swollen Indus River submerged dozens more towns and villages in the south, a government spokesman said Saturday.

Officials expect the floodwaters will recede nationwide in the next few days as the last river ******** empty into the Arabian Sea. Survivors may find little left when they return home, however: The waters have washed away houses, roads, bridges and crops vital to livelihoods.

Already, 600,000 people are in relief camps set up in Sindh province during the flooding over the past month.

As the latest surge approached, ''we evacuated more than 150,000 people from interior parts of Sindh in the past 24 hours,'' said Jamil Soomro, a spokesman for the provincial government.

The floods submerged new areas in Thatta district.

At a relief camp in the Sukkur area, some victims said it was difficult to get food dropped off by relief trucks.

''I am a widow, and my children are too young to get food because of the chaos and rush,'' said Parveen Roshan. ''How can weak women win a fight with men to get food?''

Nearby, a doctor treated a boy whose back was injured after someone pushed him during a scramble for food at a truck.

The floods have affected about one-fifth of Pakistan's territory. At least six million people have been made homeless and 20 million affected overall. The economic cost is expected to run into billions of dollars.

The United Nations has appealed for $460 million in emergency assistance, and the US has promised $150 million.

The floods began in late July in the northwest of the country after exceptionally heavy monsoon rains, expanding rivers that have since swamped the provinces of Punjab and Sindh.

A slew of aid groups have been trying to help the government in its relief effort by providing food, medicine, shelter and other crucial assistance. Poor weather and the destruction of roads and bridges have hindered the distribution.


----------



## razgriz19

Japan sends helicopters to Pakistan 

THE first contingent of a 200-strong Japanese military helicopter unit left for Pakistan today to join international relief efforts across the flood-ravaged nation. 

Fifty ground troops left the Japanese city of Fukuoka for an army airfield in Multan, central Pakistan, Japanese media reported.

They will prepare the ground for the rest of their unit and six helicopters which will transport people and goods in flood-hit areas, according to the Defence Ministry.

A naval transport ship and six air force C-130 transport planes are set to carry the helicopters and the unit's equipment to Pakistan, the ministry said.

A total of 530 Japanese ground, air and naval troops will be mobilised for the relief mission.

"We hear that the extent of damage is quite serious," Colonel Atsushi Ishizaki, the commander of the unit, told Japanese media at a ground force base in Fukuoka.



"We are proud that we can provide Pakistani people in trouble with something from our heart as Japanese."

The Pakistani military will protect the helicopter unit, which will carry no arms while engaging in disaster relief activities in line with Japanese government policy, Kyodo news agency reported.

Foreign Minister Katsuya Okada said on Thursday that the United States had "unofficially" asked Japan to provide assistance to Pakistan. He also said Tokyo recognised the "importance of Pakistan", which neighbours Afghanistan.

Tokyo has already extended $US14.4 million ($16.13 million) worth of emergency aid to help Pakistan cope with the disaster.

Pakistan has endured its worst floods in 80 years, with millions of people affected by the deluge, prompting UN chief Ban Ki-moon to urge the world to step up international aid.

Read more: Japan sends helicopters to Pakistan | News.com.au


*JAPAN IS SENDING 3 UH-1 and 3 Chinooks*


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Mass evacuation as flood waters enter Shahdadkot​*
SUKKUR / HYDERABAD: Floodwater began entering the city of Shahdadkot after its protective embankment was breached on Saturday, while more than 100 villages in its surroundings were also submerged. Ninety per cent of the citys population has been evacuated, officials claimed.

As the situation assumed grim proportions, the relief commissioner of Sindh declared 19 districts of the province calamity-hit. People of these districts have suffered heavy losses including livestock, property and crops, a notification issued by the commissioners office said.

Shadadkot faced a flood threat as protective embankments have developed five to ten foot breaches on at least two points. A protective embankment had been made three kilometres outside the city, which developed a five foot long breach at Gul Hasan Brohi. This opening was repaired but a second breach occurred at Aari branch near Aitibar Khan Chandio. This 10 foot long breach was being repaired.

As the water gushed out from the embankment, the administration was in the middle of an effort to divert its course towards the Right Bank Outfall Drain.

While a majority of the Shahdadkot population has left the city, some family members have stayed back to safeguard their belongings. Women and children have been shifted to safe locations. Some have moved to other cities.

DPO Qambar Shahdadkot Azfar Mahar said that the city will be saved from the flood and 200 officials have been appointed to control the law and order situation.

Army, Rangers, navy and police teams are jointly doing rescue work at Garhi Khairo while the flood surge is heading towards Qubbo Saeed Khan, he said. Flood waters have also started entering areas near Kati Khosa near Tando Hafiz Shah.

Meanwhile, the Met office said that peak flood is likely to persist at downstream Kotri for another week and the situation will take at least a fortnight to return to normal.

Director-General of the Met Services Dr Qamaruz Zaman Chaudhry said: We do not expect more significant downpour during the remaining days of the monsoon season.

However, Dr Chaudhry warned that there might be a couple of more rain spells before mid-September.

Some officials at the Met office warned that the entire Thatta and Hyderabad districts might be inundated if the Arabian Sea, which is already in high tide pushed flood waters back.

This can be a very serious problem but it is too early to say anything. We have already warned the authorities to remain vigilant to avert any untoward situation, one of the officials said.

Balochistan

Floods lashed Ghandakha Tehsil for the second time in two days, leaving the area in 10 to 12 feet of water. The area had been evacuated earlier.

According to reports, 40 villages have been completely washed away or damaged in recent flash foods.

On Saturday, two rescue helicopters were engaged to rescue marooned people who took shelter on higher grounds near Saifullah Magsi canal.

Two people drowned in floodwater and their bodies are reported to be missing in Ghandaka, officials added.

Meanwhile, six births took place in Goth Ghulam Mohammad near Police Chowki of Ghandaka. Methal Khan, father of one newborn, said he had decided to name his child Saylab Khan. The flood situation is similar in Rojhan Jamali and Dera Allahyar where floodwaters have not receded and power supply and road communications remained disrupted.

In Jaffarabad, the Tambo protection bund was breached inundating villages include Kabola, Rajan Umrani, Haji Khan Umrani and Kehyazai Pandrani.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 22nd, 2010.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Experts say it could take years to solve shelter crisis*

KARACHI: With entire towns and villages swallowed up by the devastating floods, experts say it could take years to solve a shelter crisis, now facing up to 4.6 million people camped out under open skies.

The scenario is bleak and our politicians dont realise the gravity of the situation. We need $3 billion to rebuild huts and houses, and another $7 billion to restore destroyed infrastructure, canals and government offices, independent economist AB Shahid remarked.

Few words however, can express the misery.Everything has been wasted. Nothing is left, said Qasim Bhayyo, 45, a refugee from the Qayyas Bhayyo village in one of the worst-hit parts of Sindh, which was formerly known for rice crops and fish farms.

I saw my house of wood and mud washed away. We stockpiled food for months. It was all destroyed. We had no way to save our goats and buffaloes stranded in the water and crying, Bhayyo said.

The floods have washed away landmarks and official records, making it even more difficult for authorities and the owners to judge locations.

Tasneem Siddiqui, a housing consultant and former head of Sindh housing schemes, fears that red-tape, inefficiency, an unpopular administration and corrupt politicians, could put rehabilitation back by years.

The fact is our government is inactive and our bureaucracy disorganised. They shouldnt take on the entire process of rehabilitation. Instead clear the flooded areas and involve communities in self-help, Siddiqui said.

He also remarked that the government would do better if they provided farmers with free fertilisers and seeds, interest-free crop loans, and improved the drainage system.

Anwer Rashid, a director at the Orangi Pilot Project, which provides low-cost sanitation, health, housing and microfinance in impoverished areas, said it plans to build 5,000 low-cost houses for flood-affected people.We estimate 19,000 rupees (220 dollars) are required to construct one shanty house. Were busy generating money to provide as many houses to people as we can, Rashid said.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 22nd, 2010.


----------



## linkinpark

*Ahmediya Community denied Shelter and Relief goods*

The government and local clerics refused to shelter around 500 flood-affected families belonging to the Ahmadiya community in South Punjabs relief camps. Not only that, the government also did not send relief goods to the flood-hit areas belonging to the Ahmadiya community, The Express Tribune has learnt during a visit to the devastated Punjab districts of Muzaffargarh, Dera Ghazi Khan and Rajanpur.

For its part, the government claims that all relief goods are being distributed among survivors without discrimination. And that all survivors have been sheltered in relief camps without distinction. The flood-devastated families from the Ahmadiya community have strongly criticised the governments discriminatory attitude even at a time when the entire country is reeling from the ravages of the worst flooding in living memory.

Of the 500 Ahmadi families, 350 belong to DG Khan, 60 to Muzaffargarh and 65 to Rajanpur district. According to Ahmadiya community leaders, over 2,500 members of their community have been displaced and are now living with their relatives while some of them have left for Rabwah, the communitys headquarters.

Aziz Ahmad Khan, a local leader of flood victims from the Ahmadiya community in DG Khan, told The Express Tribune that all members of his family have complained of discrimination in DG Khan. He said 200 families from Basti Rindan and Basti Sohrani, 60 from Chah Ismaeel Wala, three from Rakh Mor Jangi, 18 from Ghazi Ghat and 12 from Jhakar Imam Shah of Ahmadpur. Khan alleged that 200 families, who have been displaced from Basti Rindan and Basti Sohrani by flooding, took shelter in a state-run school at Jhok Utra but within days the local administration forced them to leave the school. He said the local administration later told them that people from the surrounding areas did not want the Ahmadis in the relief camp. And that the administration could not allow them to stay at the camp as it could create a law and order situation.

So we left our cattle and other belongings in the area and took refuge in the homes of our community members on higher grounds, he said, adding that some of them even migrated to Chanabnagar.

Muhammad Iqbal Sohrani, a member of the Ahmadiya community told The Express Tribune that around 40 Ahmadi families who took shelter in a state-run school at Jhakar Imam Shah near Sumandri, some 40 kilometres from DG Khan, have not received any relief either from philanthropists or from the government. He alleged that relief packages were being distributed through local lawmakers who have been told by the district administration that the Ahmadis are not eligible for any support.

Saleem Chandia, another Ahmadiya community member, said that he along with 40 other community members rented a house but after two days their landlord was forced by local clerics to evict them. Chandia said they were offered help by their own community members after wandering for several days in search of shelter.

Mansoor Ahmad, a resident of Muzaffargarh, told The Express Tribune that over 800 members of the Ahmadiya community were displaced from Bait Nasirabad, Masroornagar, Hussainwala and Shahjamal. At least 100 members of the community, from Hussainwala and Masroorabad, were trapped at Shahjamal. He claimed that they had asked the district police officer (DPO) and the district coordination officer (DCO) to provide them a boat or to rescue the trapped people but they did not take notice.

Ahmad claimed that the trapped Ahmadis were rescued by their fellows on a broken boat. He said local clerics have issued an edict that the Ahmadis should not be provided help.

Naseem Ahmad, from Rajanpur, told The Express Tribune that their 500 community members from the areas of Basti Lashari, Basti Allahdad Dareeshak and from Basti Azizabad were displaced. Their houses were washed away and the government and local clerics ignored them. He said that they were not allowed to stay in state-run schools or in camps, therefore the majority of them were living on the rooftops of their inundated houses.

The Ahmadiya community itself rescued trapped people and delivered relief to them, community spokesperson Saleem-ul-Din told The Express Tribune by phone.

He said that the community did not want any relief package from the government for its members. However, the government should protect the property and livestock of the Ahmadis.

Hassan Iqbal, Commissioner DG Khan, told The Express Tribune that he would check the situation. He asked the Ahmadis to directly approach him if they face discrimination anywhere in the district. However, DCO Muzaffargarh Farasat Iqbal said that the Ahmadis have not contacted him.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 18th, 2010.


----------



## nForce

*Pakistan Coordinates Health Teams Fighting Disease After Flood Disaster​*
Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani called a meeting of health officials, provincial leaders and international aid groups to coordinate the fight against disease after the countrys worst flood disaster.

They will meet in Islamabad on Aug. 24 to review plans for preventing and controlling outbreaks of communicable diseases, and improve the effectiveness of emergency health response, the official Associated Press of Pakistan reported yesterday.

Unless the world responds immediately, more and more of the 3.5 million children affected by the floods will be at risk of contracting deadly water-borne diseases like dysentery, diarrhea and cholera, Anthony Lake, executive director of the United Nations Childrens Fund, said in a statement two days ago.

As many as 20 million people have been displaced by the floods that have killed 1,600 people, destroyed homes and inundated farmland across Pakistan and may slash its economic growth in half this year, according to finance officials. The UN and the International Monetary Fund will meet with Pakistani officials in Washington next week to discuss how to help the country cope with the massive economic challenge it is facing.

Cases of disease are increasing with more than 204,000 people suffering acute diarrhea, according to the Pakistan Health Clusters bulletin issued yesterday.

*International Aid*

More than 70 countries pledged about $320 million in aid for flood victims at a two-day meeting of the UN General Assembly in New York that ended Aug. 20.

The UN counted about $120 million in pledges toward its appeal for $460 million in emergency aid, and a further $200 million was promised, said Nicholas Reader, spokesman for the Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs.

The initial response was slow, because the world wasnt aware of the magnitude of the challenge, said Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi, who was in the U.S. for the General Assembly meeting.

Now, I think, it is filtering in, it is pouring in, he said on PBSs NewsHour with Jim Lehrer on Aug. 20.

Qureshi, who has said the disaster may undermine the governments battle against the Taliban, said the world should stand by Pakistan in its hour of need and not hesitate to send aid because of concern about the extremists.

The majority of the people of Pakistan are against those militant groups, he said. They have been cornered. We have paid a price, a human price, economic price in the fight against terrorism.
*
IMF Assistance*

The Washington-based IMF stands with Pakistan at this difficult time and will do its part to help the country, Masood Ahmed, who heads the institutions Middle East and Central Asia department, said in an e-mailed statement yesterday.

The talks with Pakistani officials will start tomorrow, according to the IMF. They will evaluate the macroeconomic impact of the floods, assess the measures they are taking to address this impact and discuss ways in which the IMF can assist Pakistan, Ahmed said.

A mandatory review of Pakistans policies planned for June was pushed back, blocking a disbursement under an $11.3-billion loan approved two years ago, as the country failed to contain spending and fell behind in implementing a sales tax.

The scale of the tragedy means that the countrys budget and macroeconomic prospects, which are being supported by an IMF financed program, will also need to be reviewed, Ahmed said.

A deteriorating economy forced Pakistan to seek the IMF loan in 2008 to avoid defaulting on its overseas debt. That loan was augmented in 2009 and extended through the end of this year.

Source


----------



## SandsofTime

Feds to match Pakistan relief donations
Stranded Pakistanis walk after being rescued by a U.S. helicopter from Kalam area, Tuesday, Aug. 17, 2010 upon their arrival in Khawaza Khela in Pakistan's Swat Valley. The U.S. had committed at least $87 million in aid and expected to give more in the coming days. (AP / Anjum Naveed)

Stranded Pakistanis walk after being rescued by a U.S. helicopter from Kalam area, Tuesday, Aug. 17, 2010. (AP / Anjum Naveed)

Updated: Sun Aug. 22 2010 18:43:52

Jessica Earle, ctvedmonton.ca

The Canadian government stepped up its efforts to help a flood-ravaged country on Sunday, announcing it will match private donations dollar for dollar.

Officials say the initiative, which runs from August 2nd to September 12th, will go toward continuing humanitarian assistance as well as recovery and reconstruction efforts for the 20 million people affected by the disaster, including six million who were left homeless.

"For every eligible donation by individual Canadians to Canadian-registered charities and earmarked for efforts to assist Pakistan relief efforts, Canada will contribute an equivalent amount to the Pakistan Floods Relief Fund," said Government House leader John Baird at a Sunday press conference in Ottawa.

While members of Edmonton's Pakistani community are applauding the announcement, some worry it doesn't go far enough.

"This is a long-term problem with a lot of rehabilitation required, and we would urge the government of Canada to extend this deadline to several months from now," said Salim Sabir with the Edmonton Pakistan Flood Relief Committee.

"We can only do so much and if we can help a few families, a few cities, a few towns, I think it is worth it."

Canada has already pledged $33 million to the cause, making it the fifth largest donator to relief efforts. In total, the International community has contributed $800 million.

The Harper government says there is no ceiling on how much it is willing to contribute before the mid-September cutoff.

With files from The Associated Press, The Canadian Press & Sonia Sunger

CTV Edmonton - Feds to match Pakistan relief donations - CTV News


----------



## GUNNER

*Pakistan aid target 'reaches 70%' *

*The UN says it has now raised about 70% of the money it needs to provide emergency relief to people affected by the floods in Pakistan*. 

Nearly 17 million people have been affected by the floods. 

The International Monetary Fund is to start talks with Pakistan later to discuss what it can do to help deal with the crisis. 

Aid agency Oxfam says the disaster is on the scale of the Asian tsunami plus the devastation of Haiti's earthquake. 

*The UN says it has now raised close to 70% of the $460m (£295m) it called for in its emergency appeal.*

*Some $54m are in uncommitted pledges, and $263m are resources available now.*

In the UK, relief agencies have said public donors have given £29m ($45m) to the relief effort.

They also said the international response had been slow to build up, but that they had received more donations in the second week than the first week, which was rarely seen in such appeals.

The talks with Pakistan on Monday will allow the IMF to assess how best to help. It says the floods that have struck Pakistan pose a "massive economic challenge" and it will review the country's budget and financial prospects.


----------



## Solomon2

An aerial view of flood damage from a U.S. Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter shows extensive flooding in Pakistan's Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, Aug. 21, 2010. The helicopter is assigned to Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron 15, which is involved in humanitarian flood relief efforts. U.S. Marine Corps photo by Capt. Paul Duncan


----------



## GentlemanObserver

*UK public 'shaming world politicians' over Pakistan aid
*
Brendan Gormley of the DEC "UK public are shaming politicians across the world"

The generosity of the British public in helping Pakistan's flood victims is "shaming politicians around the world", the head of the Disasters Emergency Committee (DEC) has said.

Brendan Gormley, chief executive of the DEC, said the UK public was leading the way in donations, but that further funds were urgently needed.

The DEC's Pakistan Floods Appeal has now raised more than &#163;30m.

Critics say the world community has been too slow to respond to the crisis.

Mr Gormley said that while the response of the UK government was to be respected, other nations had been slow to react to the situation in Pakistan that was continuing to affect more than 20 million people.

He told a press conference in central London that for the first time in DEC's history, more money was donated in the second week of an appeal campaign than the first.

Mr Gormley said this fact was "hugely moving" and a response to the situation on the ground in Pakistan continuing to develop.

He added that &#163;5m had been donated over the past weekend alone.

'Catastrophe'
Jane Cocking, humanitarian director at Oxfam, said the Pakistan appeal was not just for one disaster.

"It is an appeal for a catastrophe made up of multiple single disasters," she said.

"But if we put all of this together, what we have is a single, long event that has the scale of the [Asian] tsunami, the devastation of Haiti, and the complexity of the Middle East."

Ms Cocking, who recently returned from Pakistan, said the scenes were the worst she had seen in more than two decades of humanitarian work.

About 25&#37; of affected people had yet to receive any "significant" aid, she added, and echoed Mr Gormley's appeal to the British people to continue donating.

"I know that times are hard for a lot of people in the UK, but honestly, if people can give a little bit more, it really will go to the people who desperately need it," she said.

Mr Gormley's criticism of the international community's response comes after a senior United Nations official called the lack of global support "quite extraordinary".

"Right now, our level of needs in terms of funding is huge compared to what we've been receiving, even though this is the largest, by far, humanitarian crisis we've seen in decades," said Louis-George Arsenault, director of emergency operations for Unicef.

The DEC is an umbrella organisation of 13 UK humanitarian aid agencies - ActionAid, Age UK, British Red Cross, Care International, Cafod, Christian Aid, Concern, Islamic Relief, Merlin, Oxfam, Save the Children, Tearfund and World Vision.

If you would like to make a donation to help people affected by the floods in Pakistan, you can do so through the UK's Disasters Emergency Committee at DEC or by telephone on 0370 60 60 900.

BBC News - UK public 'shaming world politicians' over Pakistan aid


----------



## Solomon2

> WASHINGTON: Nations helping Pakistan cope with major floods are arranging new talks in New York in September and in Brussels the month afterward to assess the response, a senior official said.
> 
> "The world is realizing that this is not just a flood, this is a mega-flood, this is a flood of the century,&#8221; Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi told &#8220;The Charlie Rose Show&#8221; on US public television.


Donors and international relief workers repeatedly claimed weeks ago that the floods were terrible, only to be told by Pakistani officials that they were over-reacting. Now the PFM is claiming, "Oh, finally the world realizes how bad it is." He's throwing dirt in the face of the international aid workers and donors by PRETENDING to care, accusing them of shirking. 

Do you think Pakistan makes and keeps friends this way?


----------



## fawwaxs

*Zardari warns flood recovery could take years *

KARACHI: President Asif Ali Zardari warned the country could take three years or more to recover from near-month long floods as authorities battled to protect cities from rising waters.

The floods have killed 1,500 people and affected up to 20 million nationwide in the country's worst natural disaster, with the threat of disease ever present in the camps sheltering survivors.

Your guess is as good as mine, but three years is a minimum, Zardari told reporters when asked how long it would take Pakistan to go through relief, reconstruction and rehabilitation after the floods.

I don't think Pakistan will ever fully recover but we will move on, the president added, saying the government was working to protect people from future flooding.

Zardari was denounced for failing to cut short a visit to Europe at the start of the disaster, and while he defended that decision, he acknowledged that some criticism of the government's response was justified.

There will always be a 'could have been better, would have been better, should have been better'... (but) you have to understand how enormous the issue (the scale of the disaster) is, he said.


----------



## fawwaxs

HYDERABAD: The Kotri barrage is successfully withstanding a flow of 891,450 cusecs of water which has surpassed its designed capacity of 875,000 cusecs, and the flow increasing.

A flow of 869,665 cusecs was recorded downstream on Tuesday, inundating kutcha areas and villages in Latifabad taluka and Thatta district. But the flow of the Indus flow is decreasing at Guddu and Sukkur.

The Kotri barrage withstood a flow of 981,000 cusecs in 1956 and 824,000 cusecs in 1994.

Seepages and erosions of embankments are taking place at several locations in Matiari and Thatta districts where local people are maintaining round the clock vigil along with irrigations officials to prevent flooding of their areas.

A drop of one decimal point has been reported at the Dadu-Moro bridge  the centre point between Sukkur and Kotri barrages  after a steady flow of floodwaters at a gauge of 132.3RL (reduced level) for a couple of days.

Irrigation officials said a sustained drop in the level at the point would reduce upstream pressure at Kotri.

A temporary embankment near the combined channel upstream Kotri has been demolished, resulting in inundation of hundreds of acres of land belonging to the Shoro community. The dyke was demolished twice during the past days, but local people rebuilt it. However, it appears that now they wont be able to raise it because of strong currents of the Indus, an official said.

The surging river continues its journey towards the Arabian Sea which may not absorb floodwaters because of the lunar dates of 12 and 13 when there is high tide in the sea.

The floodwaters have crossed the Khobar creek and are now falling into the sea.

A high tide will put pressure on the rivers embankments, Pakistan Fisherfolk Forums chairman Mohammad Ali Shah said.

All the kutcha area villages in Latifabad taluka and the Kohsar-Gulistan-i-Sarmast road have been inundated.

Floodwaters have entered a relief camp at the Mono-Technical Institute and about 350 displaced families have been shifted to the Government Degree College in Latifabads Unit-11.

Matiari District Coordination Officer Saqib Soomro has asked the Sindh government to shift displaced people sheltering in the area to Karachi or Hyderabad because it is becoming difficult for the administration to take care of them.

A couple of incidents of attacks by flood-affected people on vehicles distributing relief goods have been reported from Matiari.

I had to run away from there because they were literally trying to overpower me in a bid to snatch goods which were meant for them, a minister said, calling for steps to deal with such incidents.

The DCO said the chief minister and home minister had agreed to shift them to Karachi or Hyderabad and four trucks had been provided for transporting them from Bhitshah. Over 100,000 people in three talukas of Dadu district are under threat because floodwaters from the Tori embankment breach are moving towards the area after submerging parts of Qambar-Shahdadkot.

An official said the residents of 14 union councils had been asked to leave their homes.

Water is flowing into the Hamal lake from Qambar-Shahdadkot and its five gates have been opened again.

In Thatta, the Indus has overflown its right bank and inundated several towns and dozens of villages in the kutcha area. The water is now gushing towards the Indus Highway and Keenjhar lake after breaching the Right Bank Outfall Drain.


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

HYDERABAD: Flood has maintained enormous pressure in River Indus particularly against Kotri Barrage for third consecutive day and in parts of Thatta District, Geo News reported.

After the river surged enough to be in high floods at Jamshoro, Kotri and Thatta distrcits, tens of thousands of people, stranded in dozens of villages abutting three districts, are impatiently waiting for relief goods as their localities have been rendered completely submerged under floodwaters.

8,91,000 cusecs of water is flowing through Kotri Barrage at this point of time while 80 percent of Jamshoro District is presenting look of a lake following floodwater inundated villages there.

Most parts of tehsils Manjhand and Sehwan Sharif are covered with floodwater, officials said.

Meanwhile in Hyderabad District, after wreaking havoc in Unit No 5, 10 and 11 of Latifabad tehsil, floodwater has roared up to roads of Sarmast Housing Scheme.

Flood threat, posed on Larkana District, has been minimized after more than 70 percent breach appeared in Aaqil Aagani Loop Bund was filled.

According to sources, after intervention from government officials for filling the breach created at Aaqil Aagani Loop Bund by diverting stones-laden trucks meant for other areas towards Larkana for this purpose, the threat of flooding has been minimized.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Saudi to 'spare no effort' in aid to Pakistan​* 
*Saudi Arabia among leading suppliers of relief funds to Pakistan following fatal floods.​*




The kingdom had pledged 106 million dollars in aid

First Published 2010-08-24


RIYADH - Saudi Arabia's council of ministers resolved to continue sending aid to flood-stricken Pakistan, the official SPA news agency said Tuesday.

"The kingdom will spare no effort in supporting the Islamic Republic of Pakistan to cope with the damage from flooding," Information Minister Abdul Aziz Khoja said following the council's late night meeting Monday, SPA said.

As of August 19 the country had pledged 106 million dollars (84 million euros) in aid to Pakistan, making it one of the leading suppliers of relief funds after the floods, which have killed 1,500 people and affected up to 20 million nationwide in the country's worst ever natural disaster.

On Monday, three large Saudi military transport planes delivered a team of Saudi rescue workers from the national and border guards, and relief equipment that included boats and generators to Karachi to help with rescue operations.

Another team was scheduled to travel Tuesday.

Also Monday, a senior US official said countries worldwide have now pledged a total of more than 700 million dollars (554 million euros) towards flood relief in Pakistan.


Middle East Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Iran to expand aid relief for Pakistan​*




Pakistani Interior Minister Rehman Malik (L) met with Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad on Monday, August 23, 2010.

Tue Aug 24, 2010 5:31AM

Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad has sympathized with 20 million flood-hit Pakistanis, expressing Iran's readiness to send more relief aid to the country. 


President Ahmadinejad in a meeting with Pakistani Interior Minister Rehman Malik on Monday offered his condolences to the Pakistani government and nation over the recent massive floods. He said that Iran was ready to send more aid to the country. 

Sending aid to the victims of the flood is a religious and humanitarian duty and the Iranian nation is fully ready to help our brothers in Pakistan, President Ahmadinejad said. 

The Pakistani minister, for his part, thanked Iran for sending aid to the country and provided the Iranian chief executive with a report on the extent of damage caused by heavy floods. 

The Islamic Republic has so far dispatched nearly 200 tons of relief aid to the flood-ravaged Pakistan. 

The death toll from floods in Pakistan has risen to more than 1,600 with up to 20 million people having been affected by the floods so far. 

The situation caused by the floods is getting more unwieldy for the Pakistani government as hunger, lack of hygiene and the outbreak of diseases threaten lives of many Pakistanis. 

Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari said on Monday that the country needed at least three years to recover. 

PressTV - Iran to expand aid relief for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

Click on image for the PDF file.

Webpage:
World jet stream shift ends Russia heatwave + Pakistan Superdeluges by Piers Corbyn


----------



## Aeon




----------



## Aeon




----------



## ghazi52

Thanks Saudi Arab for help to flood victims.
True Muslim brothers.


----------



## Xeric

P.S. Ignore the title, especially the word Pastun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

interesting link I got in the email



> The IMF and The World Bank have organized a happy hour at a local lounge. Students will be given the opportunity to meet with an expected 400 IMF/WB personnel and also donate to the largest natural disaster in history. They are looking to create awareness and staff from the State Department will be present at this event. Please refer the following link for more details:










Login | Facebook



----------------------------------------------------


it's a good initiative.....people ''have fun'' and get drunk; the proceeds go to a good cause at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Pakistan's cricketers donate bonuses to floods relief
akistan's top cricketers have dug into their pockets to help the flood relief effort in the country.

Players and officials on the national team agreed to donate bonuses totalling $54,400 (&#163;35,000; 4.6m rupees).

They pledged half their bonuses after beating England in the third Test last week, the Pakistan Cricket Board said.

The rare good news came as an earthquake in the Hindu Kush mountains rocked parts of the country, although there were no reports of casualties.

Tuesday's 5.2 magnitude tremor shook the Swat Valley and regions close to Hindu Kush, Zahid Rafi, director of the seismic centre at Pakistan's meteorological department, told the AFP news agency.

As flood waters were predicted to rise further in some areas, Pakistan's leaders held high-level talks aimed at preventing a mass health crisis.

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said the government was "seriously concerned" about the potential spread of epidemic diseases in the flood-hit country.

New flooding fears
Doctors in many areas are reportedly struggling to cope with the spread of diseases such as diarrhoea and cholera.

The UN says more than 17 million people have been affected by the floods, with about 1.2 million homes destroyed.

Continue reading the main story
Pakistan's Monsoon Floods

Aid effort painfully slow
In pictures: Pakistan's flood crisis
Forgotten humanity
Economic fears
The task of coping with disease will be made more difficult by the sheer numbers of people cut off by the floods.

An estimated 800,000 people are stranded, the UN said - many in the mountainous north west, where roads and bridges have been swept away.

The United States has deployed at least 18 helicopters to fly regular relief missions, but the UN said it would need at least 40 more heavy-duty aircraft working at full capacity to reach those who have been cut off.

There are fears of further flooding as the Indus river at Hyderabad, already at a 50-year high, is expected to rise even more.

Mr Gilani told the meeting of senior doctors, health ministry officials, UN representatives and members of non-governmental organisations that Pakistan was experiencing "the worst natural calamity of its history".

"As human misery continues to mount, we are seriously concerned with spread of epidemic diseases," he said.

"There is likelihood of water-borne diseases such as cholera, diarrhoea and dysentery, especially in children who are already weak and vulnerable."

Continue reading the main story
Analysis


Jill McGivering
BBC News, Islamabad
There is a growing need for a fast and effective response to the potential health crisis here. Millions of people, directly affected by the floods, are now at risk. Children and the elderly are a particular concern.

The prime minister's office said that the special emergency section of the ministry of health would take a leading role - coordinating all relief efforts.

The government is facing a lot of criticism for its handling of this crisis - and the PM's move could be seen as a response. He is seizing the initiative and taking a leading role.

There is no doubt that the need will be huge. About a third of the country's female health workers have themselves been displaced by the floods - and the government estimates that in the next six months, about half a million women in the affected areas will give birth.

Saving baby Samina
Aid camps 'overwhelmed'
Pakistan's national health co-ordinator said the immediate health situation in the flood zone was under control but the threat had not passed.

"Health problems usually arise in flood-affected areas after four to six weeks, and we need to be alert and prepared to tackle the situation," Dr Jahanzeb Orakza said.

Residents of Muzaffargarh in the Punjab region told the BBC's Asian Network they were struggling to cope.

"Those whose homes have survived are getting the food they need. The people who lost their homes, they're not getting anything," said 11-year-old Mansur Rizman.

"They need to give to the people whose homes have been destroyed."

'Lasting impact'

The World Food Programme says it already has enough food in Pakistan to feed six million people for a month but distribution has been hampered by a lack of resources and the country's shattered infrastructure.

Pakistani Finance Minister Abdul Hafeez Shaikh is due to attend talks with the IMF on Wednesday to discuss easing restrictions on its $11bn loan package so it better fits the country's new economic reality.

Officials say the floods have destroyed more than 1.7m hectares (4.25m acres) of land, which will have a significant impact on the agricultural sector and the country's economic growth.

The IMF's regional director, Masood Ahmed told Reuters the flood would have "a major and lasting impact" on Pakistan.

BBC News - Pakistan&#039;s cricketers donate bonuses to floods relief


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Canadian is a country which always leads in humanitarian work around the world but always ignores Pakistan, on the other hand Thanks to USA for leading the way in aid and helicopters to help the victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

Families trapped in Jaffarabad yet to be rescued 

QUETTA: Thousands of families trapped in flood-affected areas of Jaffarabad district are yet to be rescued. They are facing an acute shortage of food, drinking water and medicines.

Although the army has rescued hundreds of people, a large number of families are still stranded in the flooded areas and along the Khirthar canal.

The death toll in Jaffarabad rose to 50 on Tuesday. Fifteen of them died of gastroenteritis and other diseases and the others were swept away by flood ********.

&#8220;Yes, so far 50 people have died in Jaffarabad,&#8221; Nasirabad Division Commissioner Nasibullah Bazai told Dawn, adding that a large number of people were still stranded in different areas. The administration, with the help of the army and Frontier Corps, he said, was trying to rescue them.

&#8220;But we need more helicopters and boats.&#8221; Breaches in Saifullah Magsi canal have released ******** of water which have inundated Gandakha town and adjoining areas.

Officials said the army and local administration were trying to rescue people stranded in the town. But there have been complaints that no helicopter or boat has been to Gandakha for two days and people there are starving.

Like Gandakha, Dera Allahyar, Rojhan Jamali and Sohbatpur are under eight to ten feet of water. Irrigation officials and local people succeeded on Tuesday in changing the course of water from Jhal Magsi to its natural channels in Sindh. The town has already been evacuated.

&#8220;Jhal Magsi is now safe,&#8221; officials said, adding that the floodwater was now moving to Ghari Khairo, Shahdadkot and Garhi Yasin on the Sindh-Balochistan border.

However, Kot Magsi and many of its villages are still under water. A number of rice mills have been inundated and rice crop in Usta Mohammad has been destroyed.



Health officials said that hundreds of cases of gastroenteritis, sink diseases, eye infections and other waterborne diseases had been reported from flood-stricken towns and villages and relief camps in Dera Murad Jamali, Sibi, Dhadar and Quetta. Four people, a woman and a child among them, died in Dera Allahyar and Sohbatpur on Monday.

The officials said that there was an acute shortage of medicines in hospitals and medical camps in the district. A large number of patients are being treated in hospitals in Dera Murad Jamali, Sibi and Quetta.

Meanwhile, Deputy Chairman of the Senate Mir Jan Mohammad Khan Jamali has warned that hundreds of thousands of people stranded in areas of Jaffarabad district will die of hunger and diseases if they are not rescued immediately.

&#8220;They are living in the open and facing hunger, thirst and different diseases,&#8221; he told Dawn here on Tuesday.

&#8220;Affected families have not been receiving food and drinking water for 10 days,&#8221; Mr Jamali said, adding that a large number of people had fallen sick because of consuming contaminated water.

He said the government and the army should immediately launch a rescue operation to avert further tragedy.

Mr Jamali severely criticised the local administration and said there was no civil administration in Dear Allahyar, Rojhan Jamali and Usta Mohammad. &#8220;Officials of the administration fled the towns after issuing evacuation warnings.&#8221;

He said the Balochistan government should set up a base camp in Nasirabad to monitor and accelerate relief operation and the army should provide more helicopters for rescuing people.

Mr Jamali, a former chief minister, suggested that the provincial government should divert its development and non-development expenditures to relief and rehabilitation work in the flood-hit areas.

He said he had written a letter to Chief Justice Iftikhar Mohammad Chaudhry requesting him to take sue motu notice of the breach made in the Tori embankment which had inundated Jaffarabad. He said the breach had displaced four million people in Sindh and one million in Balochistan.


----------



## fawwaxs

*UN says 800,000 people cut off by floods *

The United Nations has launched an urgent appeal for more helicopters for Pakistan where it said 800,000 people have been cut off by the countrys devastating floods and were only reachable by air.

As monsoon floods continue to displace millions in southern Pakistan, an estimated 800,000 people in need across the country are only accessible by air, the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs said. More helicopters are urgently required, OCHA said in a statement Tuesday.

The worst natural disaster in Pakistans history has already affected 20 million people in nearly a month of flooding triggered by heavy monsoon rains, and left 1,500 people dead.

Five million people have been made homeless across the country and officials have warned that millions are at risk from disease and food shortages. These unprecedented floods pose unprecedented logistical challenges, and this requires an extraordinary effort by the international community, said John Holmes, UN Under-Secretary-General for Humanitarian Affairs and Emergency Relief Coordinator.

Marcus Prior of the World Food Programme said at least 40 additional heavy-lift helicopters were needed to reach the huge numbers of increasingly desperate people with life-saving relief, according to the OCHA statement.

Pakistani officials have warned that the countrys fertile southern plains face the risk of more flooding in the next few days as a major river threatens to burst its banks.


----------



## Nishan

xeric said:


> YouTube- A brave young Pashtun rescue a poor old Pashtun from a deadly flood in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa



What a happy ending . . My eyes welled . . . thank you for sharing


----------



## GentlemanObserver

xeric said:


> YouTube- A brave young Pashtun rescue a poor old Pashtun from a deadly flood in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa



I don't really like the title "Brave Pashtun, rescue Pashtun"... 

Nice video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

China once again to provide 60 million yuan relief materials to Pakistan&#12290;

ÖÐ¹úÏò°Í»ùË¹Ì¹Ìá¹©6000ÍòÔª¾ÈÔÖÎï×Ê_ÐÂÎÅÖÐÐÄ_ÐÂÀËÍø
&#20013;&#22269;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;6000&#19975;&#20803;&#25937;&#28798;&#29289;&#36164;ÐÂÀËÊ×Ò³ 2010&#24180;08&#26376;25&#26085;12:58 &#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#38395;&#32593; 
&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#26032;&#31038;&#21271;&#20140;8&#26376;25&#26085;&#30005; (&#35760;&#32773; &#32705;&#38451&#35760;&#32773;25&#26085;&#20174;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#33719;&#24713;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#20915;&#23450;&#20877;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#27946;&#28798;&#28798;&#27665;&#25552;&#20379;&#20215;&#20540;6000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#25937;&#28798;&#29289;&#36164;&#65292;&#29992;&#20110;&#25552;&#20379;&#24613;&#38656;&#30340;&#24080;&#31735;&#12289;&#20928;&#27700;&#22120;&#31561;&#12290;&#21152;&#20043;&#27492;&#21069;&#30830;&#23450;&#30340;&#20004;&#25209;&#25588;&#21161;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25588;&#24052;&#29289;&#36164;&#24635;&#37329;&#39069;&#24050;&#36798;1.2&#20159;&#20803;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;25&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#32039;&#24613;&#25588;&#21161;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#20215;&#20540;2000&#19975;&#20803;&#30340;&#26032;&#19968;&#25209;&#29289;&#36164;&#24320;&#22987;&#21457;&#36816;&#12290;&#36825;&#25209;&#29289;&#36164;&#30001;&#26032;&#30086;&#21888;&#20160;&#32463;&#32418;&#20854;&#25289;&#29995;&#21475;&#23736;&#65292;&#36890;&#36807;&#38470;&#36335;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#26041;&#25351;&#23450;&#30340;&#33487;&#26031;&#29305;&#24178;&#28207;&#12290;&#30446;&#21069;&#65292;&#21888;&#20160;&#33267;&#32418;&#20854;&#25289;&#29995;&#20043;&#38388;&#30340;&#36947;&#36335;&#19981;&#36890;&#65292;&#24037;&#31243;&#20853;&#27491;&#22312;&#25250;&#20462;&#12290;&#35813;&#25209;&#29289;&#36164;&#21253;&#25324;&#28798;&#21306;&#24613;&#38656;&#30340;&#31918;&#39135;&#12289;&#39135;&#29992;&#27833;&#12289;&#38754;&#31881;&#12289;&#30333;&#31958;&#12289;&#30416;&#21644;&#33647;&#21697;&#31561;&#29983;&#27963;&#24517;&#38656;&#21697;&#65292;&#23558;&#29992;&#20110;&#25937;&#21161;&#27946;&#25166;&#22320;&#21306;&#22576;&#22622;&#28246;&#30340;&#21463;&#22256;&#27665;&#20247;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#38543;&#30528;&#36825;&#25209;&#29289;&#36164;&#20840;&#37096;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#26041;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#23558;&#23436;&#25104;&#31532;&#20108;&#25209;&#25588;&#24052;&#27946;&#28798;&#29289;&#36164;&#36816;&#36865;&#12290;&#22312;&#20013;&#22269;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;&#30340;&#31532;&#20108;&#25209;&#25937;&#28798;&#29289;&#36164;&#20013;&#65292;&#24050;&#26377;&#20215;&#20540;3000&#19975;&#20803;&#30340;&#24613;&#38656;&#29289;&#21697;&#20998;&#21035;&#20110;8&#26376;19&#26085;&#21644;20&#26085;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#39318;&#37117;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#22561;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;7&#26376;&#24213;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#26292;&#38632;&#19981;&#26029;&#65292;&#36896;&#25104;&#29305;&#22823;&#27946;&#28798;&#65292;&#36804;&#20170;&#24050;&#33268;1500&#22810;&#20154;&#20007;&#29983;&#65292;2000&#19975;&#20154;&#21463;&#28798;&#65292;&#33267;&#23569;16&#19975;&#24179;&#26041;&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#22269;&#22303;&#34987;&#27946;&#27700;&#28153;&#27809;&#12290;&#28798;&#24773;&#20005;&#37325;&#24613;&#36843;&#65292;&#21335;&#37096;&#28798;&#21306;&#31918;&#39135;&#30701;&#32570;&#65292;&#28798;&#27665;&#26080;&#22788;&#23481;&#36523;&#65292;&#32473;&#24052;&#31038;&#20250;&#32463;&#27982;&#24102;&#26469;&#20005;&#23803;&#32771;&#39564;&#65292;&#24341;&#36215;&#22269;&#38469;&#31038;&#20250;&#21516;&#24773;&#19982;&#20851;&#27880;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#28798;&#24773;&#21457;&#29983;&#21518;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#39640;&#23448;&#22810;&#27425;&#20250;&#35265;&#24052;&#26041;&#39547;&#21326;&#26426;&#26500;&#20154;&#21592;&#65292;&#20102;&#35299;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#28798;&#24773;&#65292;&#30740;&#35752;&#25588;&#21161;&#26041;&#26696;&#65292;&#24182;&#36890;&#36807;&#39547;&#24052;&#26426;&#26500;&#20102;&#35299;&#20013;&#22269;&#22312;&#24052;&#20154;&#21592;&#24773;&#20917;&#65292;&#35201;&#27714;&#30830;&#20445;&#22312;&#24052;&#20154;&#21592;&#29983;&#21629;&#23433;&#20840;&#19982;&#29983;&#27963;&#31283;&#23450;&#65292;&#20445;&#25252;&#22909;&#20013;&#22269;&#22312;&#24052;&#25588;&#24314;&#12289;&#21512;&#20316;&#24037;&#31243;&#39033;&#30446;&#12290;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#30446;&#21069;&#27491;&#22312;&#32771;&#34385;&#24052;&#27946;&#28798;&#36807;&#21518;&#65292;&#27966;&#20986;&#32508;&#21512;&#32771;&#23519;&#32452;&#36212;&#24052;&#20102;&#35299;&#24052;&#26041;&#25588;&#21161;&#38656;&#27714;&#21644;&#33853;&#23454;&#28798;&#21518;&#37325;&#24314;&#39033;&#30446;&#31561;&#26377;&#20851;&#20107;&#23452;&#12290;(&#23436

China provided Pakistan with 60 million yuan relief materials ÐÂÀËÊ×Ò³ 2010 &#24180; 08 &#26376; 25 &#26085; 12:58 China News Net 
China news agency, Beijing, August 25 (Reporter Weng Yang) - Press 25 from the Ministry of Commerce informed the Chinese government has decided to flood victims in Pakistan, 60 million yuan worth of relief materials for the provision of urgently needed tents, water purification etc.. Combined with previously identified two groups of aid, the total amount of supplies Pakistan with Chinese assistance has reached 120 million yuan. 

25, China, Pakistan emergency aid worth 20 million yuan began shipping a new batch of material. After these materials from the Kashi Khunjerab ports, arrived in Pakistan through the land designated Souster dry port. Currently, Kashi to Khunjerab not reached by road between, Corps of Engineers is repairing. The materials include the affected areas urgently needed food, edible oil, flour, sugar, salt and medicines and other daily necessities, will be used to rescue the trapped people Honza dammed lakes region. 

With all of these supplies arrived in Pakistan, China will complete the second batch of aid supplies transported Bahun disaster. China provided to Pakistan in the second batch of relief supplies have been badly needed goods worth 30 million yuan respectively on August 19 and 20, arrived in Islamabad. 

Since the end of July, heavy rain continued in Pakistan, causing serious flooding has so far caused more than 1,500 people killed, 2000 people were affected, at least 16 million square kilometers of land were flooded. Serious imminent disaster, food shortages in southern disaster, victims have nowhere to go, a critical challenge to the Palestinian economy, sympathy and concern from the international community. 

After the disaster, the Chinese Ministry of Commerce officials met with the Pakistani Embassy officials in Pakistan about the situation and discuss assistance programs, and through the Baku agencies understand the situation of China in Pakistan, calls for ensuring the safety of personnel in Pakistan and living stability, protection Good Chinese in Pakistan reconstruction, cooperation projects. Ministry of Commerce is currently considering Bahun after disaster, sending comprehensive understanding of the assessment team to Pakistan Pakistan reconstruction assistance needs and implement projects related matters. (END)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

&#20013;&#22269;&#20877;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;6000&#19975;&#20803;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;

http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2010-08-25/200820974758.shtml

&#12288;&#12288;&#20013;&#22269;&#20877;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;6000&#19975;&#20803;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161; &#20840;&#21147;&#24110;&#21161;&#24052;&#26041;&#25239;&#27946;&#25937;&#28798; 

&#12288;&#12288;&#22269;&#38469;&#22312;&#32447;&#28040;&#24687;(&#35760;&#32773; &#26446;&#26195;&#33805&#65306;25&#26085;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#23459;&#24067;&#22312;&#24050;&#32463;&#25552;&#20379;6000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#32039;&#24613;&#20154;&#36947;&#20027;&#20041;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#22522;&#30784;&#19978;&#65292;&#20877;&#21521;&#21463;&#20005;&#37325;&#27946;&#28798;&#24433;&#21709;&#30340;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;&#20215;&#20540;6000&#19975;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#30340;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#24403;&#22825;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#22269;&#38469;&#36152;&#26131;&#35848;&#21028;&#21103;&#20195;&#34920;&#23815;&#27849;&#22312;&#21271;&#20140;&#20250;&#35265;&#20102;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#39547;&#21326;&#22823;&#20351;&#39532;&#33487;&#24503;&#65311;&#27735;&#12290;&#22312;&#20250;&#35265;&#26102;&#65292;&#23815;&#27849;&#20316;&#20102;&#19978;&#36848;&#34920;&#31034;&#12290;&#20182;&#35828;&#65292;&#24076;&#26395;&#20013;&#22269;&#30340;&#29289;&#36164;&#25588;&#21161;&#23545;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25919;&#24220;&#25239;&#27946;&#25937;&#28798;&#24037;&#20316;&#23613;&#32501;&#34180;&#20043;&#21147;&#65292;&#20013;&#24052;&#26159;&#20840;&#22825;&#20505;&#30340;&#26379;&#21451;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#25919;&#24220;&#24895;&#20026;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25239;&#27946;&#25937;&#28798;&#25552;&#20379;&#21147;&#25152;&#33021;&#21450;&#30340;&#24110;&#21161;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825;&#25209;&#25937;&#25588;&#29289;&#36164;&#23558;&#20110;&#36817;&#26085;&#21551;&#36816;&#65292;&#20027;&#35201;&#21253;&#25324;&#24080;&#31735;&#31561;&#28798;&#21306;&#24613;&#38656;&#29289;&#21697;&#12290;&#27492;&#21069;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#24050;&#32463;&#20998;&#20004;&#25209;&#36816;&#36865;&#20215;&#20540;4000&#19975;&#20803;&#29289;&#36164;&#21040;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#28798;&#21306;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#28798;&#21306;&#27665;&#20247;&#24613;&#38656;&#30340;&#24080;&#31735;&#12289;&#39135;&#21697;&#12289;&#33647;&#21697;&#12289;&#20928;&#27700;&#35774;&#22791;&#21644;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#31561;&#12290;&#21478;&#22806;2000&#19975;&#20803;&#29289;&#36164;&#20170;&#22825;&#20063;&#27491;&#24335;&#21551;&#36816;&#65292;&#23558;&#30001;&#38470;&#36335;&#36816;&#36865;&#21040;&#24052;&#26041;&#25351;&#23450;&#30340;&#28207;&#21475;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#23558;&#20110;28&#26085;&#25269;&#36798;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#27665;&#38388;&#32452;&#32455;&#12289;&#20225;&#19994;&#20063;&#22312;&#36890;&#36807;&#22810;&#31181;&#28192;&#36947;&#20026;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#25552;&#20379;&#25588;&#21161;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#21830;&#21153;&#37096;&#36824;&#22312;&#32771;&#34385;&#24052;&#27946;&#28798;&#36807;&#21518;&#65292;&#27966;&#20986;&#32508;&#21512;&#32771;&#23519;&#32452;&#36212;&#24052;&#20102;&#35299;&#24052;&#26041;&#25588;&#21161;&#38656;&#27714;&#21644;&#33853;&#23454;&#28798;&#21518;&#37325;&#24314;&#39033;&#30446;&#31561;&#26377;&#20851;&#20107;&#23452;&#12290;
&#12288;&#12288;7&#26376;&#24213;&#20197;&#26469;&#65292;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#26292;&#38632;&#19981;&#26029;&#65292;&#36896;&#25104;&#29305;&#22823;&#27946;&#28798;&#65292;&#36804;&#20170;&#24050;&#33268;1500&#22810;&#20154;&#20007;&#29983;&#65292;2000&#19975;&#20154;&#21463;&#28798;&#65292;&#33267;&#23569;16&#19975;&#24179;&#26041;&#20844;&#37324;&#30340;&#22269;&#22303;&#34987;&#27946;&#27700;&#28153;&#27809;&#12290;

Pakistan, China to provide 60 million yuan further material aid &#208;&#194;&#192;&#203;&#202;&#215;&#210;&#179; 2010 &#24180; 08 &#26376; 25 &#26085; 20:08 International Online 
China further 60 million yuan aid to Pakistan to help Pakistan flood relief efforts 

International online news (reporter Xiao-Ping Li): 25, China announced to provide 60 million yuan has already been the basis for emergency humanitarian aid, again affected by severe flooding in Pakistan to provide 60 million yuan worth of material aid. 

The same day, Chinese Deputy Representative of the Ministry of Commerce of international trade negotiations in Beijing, Chong Quan met with Pakistani Ambassador to China Masood? Khan. At the meeting, Chong Quan made the remarks. He said he hoped the Chinese material assistance to the Pakistani government of contributing to flood relief work, China and Pakistan are all-weather friend, the Chinese government is willing to Pakistan to help in flood relief. 

Recently, these will be shipped relief supplies, including tents and other disaster areas urgently needed items. Previously, China has 40 million yuan in two batches for shipping supplies to affected areas of Pakistan, including the earthquake-stricken areas urgently needed tents, food, medicines, water purification equipment and generators. Another 20 million yuan materials officially begins today, will be delivered to the Palestinian land designated port, expected to arrive on the 28th. 

Meanwhile, the Chinese civil organizations, enterprises also through various channels to provide assistance to Pakistan. Chinese Ministry of Commerce also considered after floods in Pakistan, sent a comprehensive investigation group went to Pakistan, to understand the needs of the Government of Pakistan. Then plan to help Pakistan rebuild project.

Since the end of July, heavy rain continued in Pakistan, causing serious flooding has so far caused more than 1,500 people killed, 2000 people were affected, at least 16 million square kilometers of land were flooded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## huzihaidao12

Reconstruction work in the future, China will certainly provide assistance to help Pakistan to restore life and economic development.Pakistan is not alone, we will be together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Paladin said:


> I don't really like the title "Brave Pashtun, rescue Pashtun"...
> 
> Nice video.



Yeah, i agree. i too am against such wordings.

Just placed a disclaimer in that post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SandsofTime

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Canadian is a country which always leads in humanitarian work around the world but always ignores Pakistan



I don't think Canada ignored Pakistan. I just posted an article about it. Canada is matching donations made by individuals to registered charities apart from separate government funding.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Paladin said:


> I don't really like the title "Brave Pashtun, rescue Pashtun"...
> 
> Nice video.



i sent a message to the user on my personal youtube account; asking him to change the title

Pakistanis helping Pakistanis is the appropriate title; and more such images are going on but amidst the chaos a lot does go unreported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

I second Paladin re: title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I messaged this guy ''powerpashtoons'' who hosted the video.

Asked him (in Pashto) to change the title. this was his reply:




> Waly ? Sta Pakhtun nom nade khwh? Aow zama shak de ge ta Pakhtun na je !Matlab de waja zwana, ka har sok ee !




which means basically




> Y? you dont like Pushtuns name. I guess you are not Pathan. Tell me what do you mean (boy), say what do you want?






i replied again, not stooping down to his level. Trying to reason with him, lets see what he says. I wouldnt be too optimistic, but then again --this isn't really a huge issue. A lot of these ''afghan nationalists'' exist on the net, they get angry and huffy when Pashtuns defend our country Pakistan. 

o well!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Pakistan Army Web Portal

1. Special Support Group (SSG) has established the Bases at various stations to regulate the relief goods to flood stricken areas.
2. All desirous organizations / persons may deposit relief goods at any of these relief Centres:-

*Islamabad*
* Jasmin Garden
Tel: 051-5820539
* Sector H-9
Tel: 051-4366711

*Karachi*
* Old Race Course Ground
Shahnawaz Shaheed Road
Tel: 0344-5784638
and 0333-3776561

*Lahore*
* Fortress Stadium
Tel: 042-669935301
and 042-669935308
* Rangers
o Headquarters Pakistan Rangers, Punjab- Ghazi Road, Lahore Cantt
o Headquarters Pakistan Rangers, Punjab- Airport Road, Lahore Cantt
o Tels: 0423-99220037-8 

*Rawalpindi
* * Westridge
Pasban Shopping Complex
Tel: 051-561-33630
and 0321-5555378
* Race Course Ground
0321-5555378
051-561-33630
* BSD Marir Chowk
0333-5472068
051-561-34031

*Quetta*
* Pak Army Southern Command Relief Camp
Mosa Stadium
Mob No: 0321-5622786 
Tel: 081-200690

*Multan*
* FG Degree College, Sher Shah Road
Capt Zaighum: 0322-8078918 
PASCOM: 061-531-3644, 061-531-2217

*Gujranwala*
Located at
* Nishan-e- Manzil and
* Main MP Check Post near Army Aviation Base
Tels: 0333-8201165 , 0333-5174572 and 0331-8873716

*Charsada*
* Post Graduate College
M.A. Parang Road
Tel: 091 - 6514714

*Pano Aqil*
* 29 S & T Pano Aqil Cantt
Tel: 0345-6726923

3.
*Account for Donations in PAK Rupees
* The donation in PAK Rupees can be deposited in Army Relief Fund at Askari Bank Limited, General Headquarters Branch, Rawalpindi Account Number: 0028010121825-8

4.
*Account for Donations in US Dollars*
The donations in US Dollar can be proceeded to JP MORGAN CHASE BANK, NEW YORK USA. SWIFT BIC CODE: CHASU33 for the credit of Askari Bank Ltd, Karachi Branch, Account Number: 001-1-1678273 SWIFT BIC CODE: ASCMPKKA for onward credit to Askari Bank Ltd, GHQ branch, Rawalpindi, Pakistan A/C# 0028010121825-8

5.
*Account for Donations in POUND STG*
The donations in POUND STG can be proceeded to STANDARD CHARTERED BANK, 37 GRACE CHURCH STREET, LONDON, EC3V OBX, U.K. VIA SWIFT BIC CODE: SDBLGB2L FOR CREDIT OF ASKARI BANK LIMITED, KARACHI BRANCH POUND STERLING, ACCOUNT NO: 01-249443401 SWIFT BIC CODE: ASCMPKKA FOR ONWARD CREDIT TO ASKARI BANK LIMITED, GHQ BRANCH, RAWALPINDI, PAKISTAN A/C# 0028010121825-8

6.
*Account for Donations in EURO*
The donations in EURO can be prodeeded to DRESDNER BANK AG, CORPORATE AND INTERNATIONAL DIVISION, ASIA/AUSTRALIA DEPARTMENT, FRANKFURT 60301 AM MAIN GERMANY FOR CREDIT OF: ASKARI BANK LIMITED KARACHI BRANCH EURO ACCOUNT NO: 812781500 SWIFT BIC CODE: ASCMPKKA FOR ONWARD CREDIT TO: ASKARI BANK LIMITED, GHQ BRANCH RAWALPINDI PAKISTAN. A/C# 0028010121825-8

7.
*Pakistan Navy Flood Relief Account#* 0080100576693, Askari Commercial Bank Ltd, Blue Area, Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*President, Chinese envoy discuss flood situation - AAJ News*
ISLAMABAD (25th August 2010)






Chinese Ambassador Liu Jian called on President Asif Ali Zardari at Aiwan-e-Sadr on Tuesday and matters pertaining to flood situation in Pakistan, Chinese assistance for the flood-affected people and bilateral relations and mutual cooperation were discussed during the meeting.

The President thanked the Chinese Government for their support for the flood affected people.

He said that the people and the Government of Pakistan greatly appreciate the feelings of the Chinese people and their generous support for the affectees of the unprecedented floods in Pakistans history.

He said that the Pakistan greatly appreciates Chinas assistance for the Pakistanis stranded on the northern side of Attabad Lake and for catering to their needs.

The President said that the government would welcome technical assistance and the *Chinese companies interested in rebuilding the damaged infrastructure* and would facilitate them in all possible manners.

Ambassador Liu Jian thanked the President for meeting and assured Chinese Governments all out and continued support for the people of Pakistan.


----------



## Aeon

*US calls on companies to rebuild Pakistan - DAWN*
Wednesday, 25 Aug, 2010





WASHINGTON: *The US ambassador to Pakistan on Wednesday encouraged US companies to invest in reconstruction of the country, saying it will have vast needs after its worst-ever floods.*

Perhaps it's a little insensitive to talk about this now, but I do want to mention that I think this will provide opportunities for American business as we try to build back better, Ambassador Anne Patterson told companies.

Patterson, speaking on a conference call arranged by the US Chamber of Commerce, said the extent of the damage was still unclear but that Pakistan would have major needs, including reviving its battered agriculture sector.

Pakistan's worst humanitarian catastrophe has affected more than 17 million people.

Even before the flooding, Pakistan was in an economic bind and needed a bailout from the International Monetary Fund whose conditions it is now seeking to renegotiate.

Pakistan has been struggling to attract foreign investment in part due to worries about security in the country at the frontline of the international campaign against extremism.

The United States last year authorized a 7.5 billion-dollar aid package for Pakistan and has also contributed more than 150 million dollars for flood relief.

*Despite some criticism at home, the United States has prioritized working with local groups and firms instead of US ones in a bid to build capacity in Pakistan.* -AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*Abdullah Gul assures Zardari of Turkeys assistance - AAJ News*
ISLAMABAD (25th August 2010)





Turkish President Abdullah Gul on Wednesday expressed his heart-felt sympathies over the loss of lives and colossal damage to infrastructure due to the devastating floods.

The Turkish President in a telephonic conversation with President Asif Ali Zardari said his people can feel the sufferings of their friends in distress and assured all possible support to Pakistan.

President Zardari thanked the Turkish President for his countrys humanitarian and logistic support for the flood affected people.

He said Turkey has always been there to support and help Pakistan in the hour of need.

The President recalling great services of the Turkish workers during the Oct 2005 earthquake said the people of Pakistan appreciate the assistance and humanitarian efforts of the Turkish people.

He thanked his Turkish counterpart for calling upon his countrymen to generously support Pakistani friends and also to plead its case at the United Nations.


----------



## sur

deleted...


----------



## Aeon

*Japanese troops reach Multan for relief work - ARY News*
Aug. 25, 2010





MULTAN: Second contingent of Japanese soldiers has reached Multan to help in relief operations in flood-hit areas of Pakistan. Over 200 Japanese troops along with six helicopters will participate in relief work.

Japanese troops will participate in rescue operations and supply of food to the flood-stricken people. 

Tokyo has pledged US$ 14.4 million aid for the flood hit Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

sur said:


> Why is it named "*Happy* *Hour*" & words r colored in pakistani flag pattern...!!! I doubt their intensions...


You need to chill man - Did you find a conspiracy in our flag too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zeluvaa

sur said:


> Why is it named "*Happy* *Hour*" & words r colored in pakistani flag pattern...!!! I doubt their intensions...



Naming it "Sad" hour or "Depressing" hour probably isn't gonna get a lot of people to come. And they would want people to come and enjoy, not come there and cry, that definitely won't be a crowd puller. Perhaps that is why they named it that way.

And what is the problem with colouring the hand in Pakistani flag colours? They probably did it because they are raising funds for pakistan?


----------



## fawwaxs

*International aid *

Given the global community&#8217;s initially slow response to Pakistan&#8217;s need for flood relief, it is heartening to see that the pace of aid has now picked up. The earlier sluggishness was in part due to the gradually unfolding nature of the catastrophe and a poor understanding of its implications.



There is no doubt, though, that the country&#8217;s situation is dire. The world now appears to have recognised this. The turning point came with UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon&#8217;s visit. He described the disaster as the worst he had ever seen. His appeal to the international community and the extensive coverage of the floods by the international media appear to have had their effect. Countries such as the UK and the US have increased their official promises, others have pledged funds, manpower and relief goods. Citizens around the world are now making generous donations. The British public alone, for example, has given an estimated &#163;29m to various charities for flood relief activities, even as the UK government doubled its emergency aid to over &#163;64m.

Concerns have been raised that some of the charity organisations, here and abroad, that are involved in raising funds for flood relief may have links with extremist religious groups. As such, it is important that people, when donating, are careful in their choice of organisation. Yet these suspicions must not impede the world&#8217;s generosity, for in Pakistan new areas continue to be flooded and survivors are threatened by hunger and water-borne diseases. It will take years for the millions of flood victims and the country&#8217;s ravaged infrastructure to recover and Pakistan cannot manage without international help. We hope that the planned donors&#8217; conference achieves success and that the government does everything possible to give donors the confidence that the money will be spent where it is most needed.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Ratodero under threat after new breaches *

LARKANA: In the wake of overflow and breaches in Khirthar canal, the district administration on Wednesday asked the residents of five areas near Ratodero town  Bossan, Fatehpur, Wasayo Bhutto, Pawaro and Ghulam Hussain Hakro  to move to safe places.

The breaches sparked panic in the town and some families had already left their homes.

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah said waters thrown up by the breaches had spread over an area covering about 2.5 square kilometres.

The ********, however, posed threat no Ratodero and Garhi Khuda Bakhsh Bhutto because of their slow advance. He said the waters were flowing towards Garhi Khairo.

The floodwaters gushing from breaches in Jacobabad district were about 30km from Ratodero.

The chief minister took an aerial view of the area along with provincial ministers Agha Siraj Durrani, Ayaz Soomro, Jam Saifullah Dharejo and adviser Jameel Soomro before taking decisions about cuts to be made to divert floodwaters to save Ratodero and Garhi Khuda Bakhsh Bhutto.

The administration got down to building a four-kilometre-long embankment around Garhi Khuda Bakhsh.

The village is the resting place of former prime ministers Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Benazir Bhutto. Heavy machinery was sent from Sukkur for the work.

The Ratodero-Jacobabad road was clogged with vehicles shifting residents to safe places.

Irrigation officials began diverting floodwaters towards Salar Shakh by cutting the road at two places.

Shafqat Wadho, the superintending engineer of Saifullah Magsi branch, said the waters would be released into Hammal lake through the RBOD-III and then the Main Nara Valley drain.

He said the flood protective embankment at the Zero Point of Hammal lake, near Ghaibidero in Qambar-Shahdadkot district, was incapable of withstanding the mounting pressure.

A breach in the RBOD-III also occurred near Jatak village, triggering a flow towards Warah taluka.

Qambar-Shahdadkot DCO Yaseen Shar said evacuation of vulnerable areas was under way and army helicopters had rescued over 150 people from Qubo Saeed Khan.

Marooned people from adjoining areas have been converging on Qubo Saeed Khan so that they can be rescued by authorities, Mr Yaseen said.

He said floodwaters around Shahdadkot had become stagnant and would take several days to recede. The DCO expressed fears that a fresh deluge expected from breaches in Khirthar canal at RD-52, near Mir Mohammed Brohi and Lakhapur villages, could create more problems.

The DCO said some families were returning to Shahdadkot against the authorities advice and the danger was not over.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Jolie&#8217;s donation belittles politicians *

ISLAMABAD: When it comes to contributions from their private coffers, politicians&#8217; donation for flood survivors could not match even that of Hollywood actress Angelina Jolie, who has contributed $100,000.

Very few politicians have set much of an example for their compatriots.

Some political leaders have even refused to reveal their contribution to the relief effort. They claimed that their contributions went to the fund of their parties.

But even those who have declared their contributions have failed to impress the people. President Asif Ali Zardari and Altaf Hussain, chief of the Muttahida Qaumi Movement, claimed to have donated Rs5 million each. However, these remain far behind the contribution made by Angelina Jolie (8.5 million rupees).

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani and top leaders of the Pakistan Muslim League-Q, Awami National Party and Jamiat Ulema-i-Islam-F do not believe in donation in cash. Their aides said they had instead donated in kind.

&#8220;The prime minister has already said that he does not believe in cash contribution and thus he did not deposit money in the fund, but his son in Multan dispatched many trucks of goods on behalf of the family,&#8221; PM&#8217;s press secretary Shabir Anwar said.

&#8220;During his recent visit to the UK, President Zardari announced Rs2.5 million in donation and after his return he contributed another Rs2.5 million to the prime minister&#8217;s flood relief fund,&#8221; presidential spokesman Farhatullah Babar said.

He said that children of the president &#8212; Bilawal Zardari-Bhutto, Bakhtawar Zardari and Asifa Zardari &#8212; had established a fund in the UK to collect donation from overseas Pakistanis and others.

Mr Babar said the media should not criticise politicians because the role of politicians in flood relief operation, other than their individual donations, was commendable.

The collective generosity shown by Pakistan Muslim League-N chief Nawaz Sharif, Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif and their family is said to be about Rs25 million in kind, and nothing in cash. &#8220;Sharif family has sent relief goods amounting to Rs25 million to flood-hit areas. Senator Ishaq Dar has deposited Rs10 million,&#8221; said PML-N spokesman Siddiqul Farooq.

He criticised President Zardari for contributing a meagre amount of Rs5 million.

Leader of the Opposition in the National Assembly, Chaudhry Nisar Ali Khan of the PML-N, is reported to have urged his party members to donate to the Punjab chief minister&#8217;s relief fund instead of the prime minister&#8217;s.

Zahid Mehmood Khan, MQM&#8217;s leader in Punjab, said that Mr Hussain had contributed Rs5 million to the prime minister&#8217;s fund and the overall contribution of the party, both in cash and kind, stood at Rs70 million.

&#8220;We have sent relief goods to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Punjab and are now planning to dispatch more goods to Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan,&#8221; he said.

The contribution of Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaaf chief Imran Khan is Rs500,000. &#8220;Mr Khan donated Rs500,000 from his own pocket. He and the party are actively participating in fund-raising campaigns,&#8221; PTI&#8217;s spokesman Tahir Jamil said, adding that Mr Khan would take 300 trucks carrying relief goods to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Sunday.

The contribution of PML-Q chief Chaudhry Shujaat Hussain and his family is said to be Rs25 million in kind. &#8220;Relief goods have been dispatched to Multan, Muzaffargarh, Rajanpur and other parts of Punjab,&#8221; said Mustafa Malik, PML-Q&#8217;s deputy information secretary.

ANP chief Asfandaryar Wali has not deposited any cash in the relief fund and it could not be ascertained how mush he had contributed in kind.

&#8220;We don&#8217;t mention individual contributions because whatever we have contributed was from the party as a whole,&#8221; said ANP&#8217;s spokesman Senator Zahid Khan.

He said the ANP had held a donors&#8217; conference in Islamabad and set up the Bacha Khan Trust for flood survivors.

JUI-F chief Maulana Fazlur Rehman, too, has not coughed any cash, but he reportedly sent 30 trucks of relief goods to Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Tuesday.

&#8220;We have sent goods worth Rs24 million to the flood-hit areas,&#8221; said Hafiz Aleem, a spokesman for the JUI-F chief.
Maulana Fazl, who had urged members of his party and other people to prefer flood donation over Umrah or Haj this year, has recently performed Umrah. &#8220;Maulana Sahib returned to the country two days ago after performing Umrah,&#8221; said Senator Talha Mehmood, a leader of JUI-F.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

SandsofTime said:


> I don't think Canada ignored Pakistan. I just posted an article about it. Canada is matching donations made by individuals to registered charities apart from separate government funding.



*Too little Too Late *


----------



## GentlemanObserver

sur said:


> Why is it named "*Happy* *Hour*" & words r colored in pakistani flag pattern...!!! I doubt their intensions...



*facepalm*...


----------



## Amalek

The Rains Came 
- by Eric Margolis

Pakistans biblical floods, as my friend Arnaud de Borchgrave aptly calls them, are having a potent effect on the twisted geopolitics of the region.
According to the UN, the vast floodwaters have affected 20 million Pakistanis. Over 1,500 people have died, 800,000 homes have been destroyed. Pakistans government reports that 10% of this nation of 180 million is now destitute and 20% of Pakistans land is submerged by the ******, contaminated floodwaters. Two more waves of monsoon flooding are on the way.

Biblical indeed. And now come mounting reports of cholera caused by ingesting contaminated water.

Washington, increasingly concerned by Pakistans stability and loyalty, is rushing $1.5billion in aid. Other nations have also promised some aid. The total promised so far is around $230 million.

Thats a drop in the bucket for Pakistan, one of the poorest places anywhere and the world sixth most populous nation. By contrast, quake-ravaged Haiti got over $1 billion in aid. Israel gets over $3.2 billion annually from the US Congress. The US war in Afghanistan is costing at least $17 billion monthly.

Pakistan was already teetering on the edge of bankruptcy before the floods. Islamabad was kept barely solvent by steady injections of cash from Washington and from US-controlled financial institutions like the World Bank and International Monetary Fund.

The military, Pakistans shadow government, has been more or less rented by the US by $1.5 billion per annum payments and all sorts of secret stipends from CIA and other intelligence agencies. Without Washingtons aid, debt-laden Pakistan would probably collapse in short order. 

Making matters worse, Islamabads major cash-earner, cotton, has been severely damaged by the floods. Important food crops have been destroyed, meaning Pakistan will require emergency food aid in the coming twelve months.

The monsoon floods ravaging Pakistan could not have come at a worse time for Washington. The US-led war in Afghanistan is at best stalemated as Taliban and its allies gain strength. 

In one of the Pentagons worst nightmares, a rag tag force of lightly-armed Pashtun farmers and part-time fighters has managed to tie down 105,000 heavily armed, lavishly equipped US and NATO troops and has even has put the Western armies on the defensive. 

There are even whispers in the bazaar that the Western powers may face defeat in Afghanistan. As a result, Russia, the last invader, is giving increasing military and logistical help to the Western powers in Afghanistan.

The US and NATO could not continue their occupation of that nation without use of Pakistans ports, supply depots, air bases, roads, intelligence agencies, and 140,000 Pakistani troops. 

In 2001, the US threatened all-out war against Pakistan, according to its former strongman, Gen. Pervez Musharaff, unless it joined the fight against Taliban and accepted a high degree of US control. The sweetener: up to $15 billion in aid.

It was the classic Italian mafia offer: lead or gold.

Now, Pakistans cataclysmic floods have left the government in Islamabad of President Asif Ali Zardari isolated and despised by the public. The government response to the inundations has been feeble and inept. Most of the rescue operations were conducted by the military, which still remains popular. 

Washington recently arm-twisted the Zardari government into violating military tradition by extending, by an unprecedented three more years, the terms of the armed forces powerful chief of staff and intelligence director, who are viewed with much favor by the US. The result is unrest in the militarys senior ranks as promotions are frozen.

President Zardari made an ill-timed trip to Britain during the floods, reminding Pakistanis that he still owns a lavish country mansion there acquired with funds Swiss prosecutors claimed were obtained by massive kickbacks when his late wife, Benazir Bhutto, was in power. She told me the mansion was bought with legitimate family funds. Zardari also owns a 16th century chateau in Normandy.

Pakistanis were furious at Zardari for swanning around Europe while half the nations was drowning. Pakistans parliament has stripped Zardari, whose popularity has plummeted to minus zero, of most of his important powers, handing them over to the amiable but weak prime minister, Yousaf Raza Gilani, another US ally. 

Washington promised some more aid, but its primary concern was not humanitarian but political: that Islamic charities and other Muslim groups opposing the US-led war in Afghanistan were delivering effective emergency aid while efforts by the corrupt, US-supported Zardari regime were failing. 

This concern, however, seems besides the point since 95% of Pakistanis already hate the United States and see it as even a bigger enemy today than India. Islamic groups, some of them militant, have provided effective humanitarian aid in many nations whose US-backed authoritarian governments do next to nothing for their people. This is the primary reason why groups branded terrorists by the US and its allies are so popular  such as Hamas in Palestine, Hezbullah in Lebanon, and Pakistans militant Islamic parties.

So another black eye for Washington. Unless Washington keeps pumping billions into Pakistan, the war in Afghanistan cannot be sustained. But how will demolished Pakistan ever be able to afford to rebuild all the roads, dams, irrigation canals, bridges, factories and houses destroyed by the floods? 

Everyone remembers how the New Orleans disaster deflated the arrogant President George W. Bush. Zardari and his allies certainly seem next in line for divine retribution. 

Its just tragic that poor Pakistan has to pay the price.

Copyright Eric S. Margolis 2010


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sur said:


> Why is it named "*Happy* *Hour*" [/SIZE..







_Happy Hour is a marketing term for a period of time in which a restaurant or bar offers discounts on alcoholic drinks, such as beer, wine, and cocktails.

Basic Information
Typically, it is in the late afternoon Monday through Thursday, usually taking place at some period between 4 PM and 7 PM. This promotion is intended to boost business on what may otherwise be a slow day. In most cases the "happy hour" lasts longer than a single hour.

The term Happy Hour also is commonly used to describe the gathering of work colleagues at a restaurant or bar after work hours, possibly outside the period of 4 PM and 7 PM.[
_


Happy hour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> ]& words r colored in pakistani flag pattern...!!! I doubt their intensions.



oh common yaar. It's a charity event for Pakistan; should it be indian flag instead 

all the proceeds from the event will be given to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

"Marines are trying to beat the odds and save as many people as possible from devastation brought by the floods in Pakistan. They told ABC News that *the flooding was the worst destruction they&#8217;ve ever seen.* Women and children, the lucky ones not killed, are seen taking refuge on hills as they wait for assistance." link

Almost all Marines have been to Iraq, and many of these to Fallujah, the Iraqi city that was damaged the most by U.S. forces. And they say the flooding in Pakistan is even worse!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad

Solomon2 said:


> "Marines are trying to beat the odds and save as many people as possible from devastation brought by the floods in Pakistan. They told ABC News that *the flooding was the worst destruction theyve ever seen.* Women and children, the lucky ones not killed, are seen taking refuge on hills as they wait for assistance." link
> 
> Almost all Marines have been to Iraq, and many of these to Fallujah, the Iraqi city that was damaged the most by U.S. forces. And they say the flooding in Pakistan is even worse!



I watch the events on BBC24, this channel is giving a very good coverage to these events. Trust me watching those people is truely heartbreaking.


----------



## Solomon2

Canadian Jews sending aid to Pakistan

Posted on 21 August 2010.

Irshad Salim

NEW YORK: A Jewish response to Pakistan flood crisis based on the Jewish principle of Tikun Olam is in the works, it has emerged.

Tikun Olam is a Hebrew phrase that means repairing the world.

According to Wikipedia, the expression tikkun olam is used to indicate that a practice should be followed not because it is required by Biblical law, but because it helps avoid social chaos.

Based on the concept of repairing the world, the Canadian Jewish Humanitarian and Relief Committee Veahavta is providing life-saving food, clothing, medicine and other resources, through a Pakistan Flood Relief Fund, published reports said.

Pakistan has been hit by devastating floods, in which over 20 million people have lost their homes. One fifth of the country is under water.

The suffering in Pakistan is devastating and we, the Jewish people, are therefore extending our caring and resources to help. We wish for peace between all peoples and a world of co-existence and health, Avrum Rosensweig, President of Veahavta said on Friday.

The Jewish Community previously sent aid to victims of Pakistan earthquakes in 2005 and 2008 through American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee (JDC).


Israel Offered Aid to Pakistan

Posted on 25 August 2010.

Irshad Salim

NEW YORK: Israel has offered aid to flood-ravaged Pakistan which is experiencing record-breaking floods that have uprooted millions of people.

The UN says some 6 million people are in danger of being affected by water-borne diseases, of which 3.5 million are children.

According to an Israeli website israelnationalnews.com, Israeli officials said Tuesday that they had offered assistance to Pakistan.

But the officials said they have not received an answer from Pakistan on whether or not the aid should be forwarded.

Meanwhile, the Canadian Jewish Humanitarian and Relief Committee Veahavta is providing life-saving food, clothing, medicine and other resources, through a Pakistan Flood Relief Fund, it has emerged.

The suffering in Pakistan is devastating and we, the Jewish people, are therefore extending our caring and resources to help. We wish for peace between all peoples and a world of co-existence and health, Avrum Rosensweig, President of Veahavta said on Friday.

The Jewish Community previously sent aid to victims of Pakistan earthquakes in 2005 and 2008 through American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee (JDC).

Pakistan has also accepted $5 million flood aid from neighboring India.

Israel and India are two countries with which Pakistan does not enjoy very warm relationships. In fact Pakistan has not recognized Israel until Palestinians have a state. Backdoor diplomacy between Pakistan and the two countries to normalize relations continue though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kprmuralidharan

Hi all pakistan brothers, my heart bleeds after seeing the suffering of all people of pakistan due to flood. let god give them strength to overcome this.Me from india and wish pakistan remain stable


----------



## kprmuralidharan

if really pakistan govt wish & sincere all the aid problem can be overcome by having a joint 1 to 1meeting between india pakistan prime minister as we were children of same mother before 1947


----------



## Xeric

BBC News - Pakistani army boosted by floods reaction

*Pakistani army boosted by floods reaction*







*Pakistan's rulers face criticism over the flood crisis, but the army - tarnished by its role in government and by military offensives - has boosted its image, as Jill McGivering reports.*

Zarinabad is a small village of a few thousand people, close to Peshawar, in north-west Pakistan.

More than three weeks ago, it was swallowed up by floodwater.

Within a day, the villagers said, the water rose to a height of more than 15 metres (49ft).

Now it has started to recede - but the level is still far too high for the villagers to think about going back to their houses.

Instead they are living in tents on a narrow ridge of high ground, overlooking their waterlogged homes.

Men from the village waded back and forth through shoulder-high water, slowly salvaging their belongings, a few at a time. Plates, pots, low wooden beds, even an old sewing machine, all covered in dirty, noxious mud.
Flooding in Zarinabad, August 2010 Residents in Zarinabad have been wading through flood water to salvage their belongings

Since the floods came, they have had tents and a regular supply of clean drinking water and food, they said, provided by a German aid agency.

But they had received nothing from the government. As the men gathered, their anger was clear.

*'Won't vote'*

"We always used to vote for the ruling party, the Pakistan People's Party," one man said.

"But we haven't had a scrap of help from them. Next time there's an election, we won't vote for them. We won't vote at all."

There was high praise though for the international agencies and for the army.

"The army did a really good job," said another man. The crowd nodded.
Continue reading the main story
&#8220;Start Quote

They went into the water and tried to pull out each and every individual who was stranded in the water &#8221;

End Quote Col Ahsan Mahmood Army Service Corps relief camp commander

"They set up three medical camps and they came with helicopters and rescued about 20 people from my village."

A nearby army camp, part of the Army Service Corps, is now also a place of refuge. The army school has been taken over by homeless families, evicted by the floodwater.

The cement-floor classrooms had been converted into informal dormitories for women and children.

Most of the families had been able to go home, the army officers said, but people whose houses had been destroyed simply had nowhere else to go.

The camp commander is Col Ahsan Mahmood.

Asked about the army's rescue and relief work and its impact on their public image, he admitted that the army's reputation, tarnished by recent offensives in South Waziristan, had needed boosting.

"There was maybe a sentiment for the army previously but now people have realised that the army is doing for the betterment of the country," he said.
A flood victim receives help at an army relief camp in Punjab province, Pakistan, 25 August 2010 Pakistani soldiers have been assisting flood victims in army-run camps

"The people have seen by themselves how the armed forces work for them and came to help them.

"They went into the water and tried to pull out each and every individual who was stranded in the water. We have not let even a single person die."

Nusrat, a teacher in the army school, is now living in her own classroom - another victim of the flood.

She says the army's relief work has made a big difference to people's attitudes.

"The army rescued us from flooded areas by helicopters and boats and gave us food, shelter, everything," she said.

"People's thinking about the army was so bad but today, our thinking is so changed."

*Back to old ways?*

Visiting newly flooded areas in Sindh Province in the south of Pakistan - and to the north-west - the general impression on the ground is that much of the public anger about the way this crisis is being handled and aid delivered is targeted at the government.
Continue reading the main story
&#8220;Start Quote

In any country, disaster management, in a disaster of this nature, always involves the army &#8221;

End Quote Hussain Haqqani Pakistani ambassador to the US

The security forces are much more visible - distributing clean drinking water and aid.

But Hussain Haqqani, Pakistan's ambassador to the US, challenged the idea that the government's image was suffering at the expense of the army.

During a brief visit to Islamabad, he said the army was an agent of the government, not in competition with it.

"It's not the civilian government that has helicopters and boats to be able to come to the rescue," he said.

"In any country, disaster management, in a disaster of this nature, always involves the army.

"What we're witnessing essentially is some hard-line opponents of the government politicising the entire tragedy of the floods and using it to criticise the president, the prime minister and the elected leadership."

This all matters so much because of Pakistan's history and the past pattern of strong army leaders taking control from weak civilian governments.

Syed Talat Hussain, a journalist with Pakistan's Aaj Television, suggested that the army's and the government's differing reactions to the floods might affect the balance of power.

"The army generally seems to be at work. The civilian government seems to be at a loss. So the army is going to win the day.

"There will be many people who would say that, in dire need, the democratically elected leadership wasn't there for us.

"My fear is that if that were to be the argument, eventually Pakistan is going to drift back into its old ways."

The civilian government is well aware of the problems it is facing.

The flood crisis is itself a tremendous challenge - but the broader political landscape could add further pressure too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

*"But we haven't had a scrap of help from them. Next time there's an election, we won't vote for them."*

Guud for them (and for the country).

*"We won't vote at all."*

Dangerous.*

But Hussain Haqqani, Pakistan's ambassador to the US, challenged the idea that the government's image was suffering at the expense of the army.

During a brief visit to Islamabad, he said the army was an agent of the government, not in competition with it.

"It's not the civilian government that has helicopters and boats to be able to come to the rescue," he said.

"In any country, disaster management, in a disaster of this nature, always involves the army.*

He does talk sense sometimes.


----------



## karan.1970

But wasnt army acting on the instructions of the civilian govt? Its not a separate state in itself, but an instrument of the state. Isnt it?


----------



## Xeric

The article tells it all. The 'doubt' that you have is merely the hole in your head which can never be filled!!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Army ENJOYS (out of self-fulfillment and DUTY) helping these people. They are doing what they have been ordered to do by their superior and doing so dutifully and without ANY question

what Army (and Qaum) does NOT like is that Army is constantly having to fill in the ''gap'' where civilian govt. should be fulfilling its own duties --to lead, serve and stand for the interests of the people of Pakistan Nation.

whether its humanitarian disaster, political immaturity, establishing nation's writ in rural/tribal areas or other phenomenon --army is being compelled by hidden and sometimes unhidden force to intervene.


Zardari will talk about how militants can exploit the situation of the floods to suit their own ulterior motives.

Well?! Then do something about it!! Do something substantial that will convince the people!



making your face seen, making your voice heard; making your actions known/felt/acknowledged ---that is how you handle a situation, like the one 1/5 of the country is facing.


if the PPP government were smart, they would have also done some exploiting of their own (for a good cause this time!)

they would have used the time to build some credibility with the masses; instead they f*cked up in almost every imaginable way in the ''book''

We have no effective natural disaster management authority; we have few politicians who initially showed their faces, handed out checks, used their own VIP aircrafts to shuttle victims; donated from their own one-day or five-day worth of salary


Leaders aren't born, they are made. And they are made just like anything else, through hard work. It doesnt matter whether you are wearing mil-issue camos or a pinstripe suit. 

We now have people on the ground (as per the article) having doubts about voting in the next election. This is a HUGE cause of concern. 

When will the so-called leaders wake up and be cognizant to the realities here?


I don't want to wake up, grouchy on a Saturday morning and see Ayyesha Siddiqui walas shrieking about how the Army is becoming ''too powerful'' and ''too influential in public eyes'' or things like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

As i have said earlier, it is not the Army that is 'manipulating' the situation and earning points, instead it is the the poor and selfish role of the govt that the govt is loosing face.

We could have shown concerns if the Army had been in competition with the govt or if it had done something questionable. The govt is having hits on its rating not because of Army's efficiency but because of the blatant inefficiency to a shameful extent of the govt machinery itself!

This phenomenon is quite clear to all, less the likes of Karan who would behave as if he was born a day before and puts water in his ears instead of his mouth!

The Army cannot be in competition with its people, civilian bureaucracy or the govt as it takes its strength from these institutions. Had the Army needed votes, their success against terrorism would have fetched them many.

It is stupid to think that the military (PAF and Navy) included is trying to undermine the govt or its competency, it's the govt's inept attitude that is costing the govt its image NOT the efficient, transparent and perfect relief process of the Army.


----------



## Aeon

*USAID to provide $50m assistance for flood affected people -- AAJ News*
SUKKUR (26th August 2010)





*The United States on Wednesday said the USAID would utilise US 50 million dollars out of the assistance through the Kerry Lugar Berman Bill, for relief and rehabilitiation of the flood affected people.*

USAID Administrator Dr Rajiv Shah, who was on a day long visit to see the devastation and meet the displaced people said he was moved to see the plight of the people.

He said the United States was committed to the relief and rehabilitation of the flood affected people and would increase the extent and scale of its assistance.

Rajiv Shah who went around two different camps; housing 2700 and 1200 people respectively. He was briefed that the camps set up jointly with the collaboration of USAID, World Food Program and local NGOs were being provided food, water and arrangements have been made to provide adequate sanitation and medical facilities.

He also met the people and enquired about the facilities they were getting.

*He was informed that the US had evacuated 6000 people stranded at different places, following the worst ever flooding in the country that destroyed 20 per cent crop area and affected 20 million.*


----------



## Aeon

*EU assures more help in rehabilitation work in flood-hit areas*
ISLAMABAD (26th August 2010)





European Commissioner for International Cooperation, Humanitarian Aid and Crisis Response Ms. Kristalina Georgieva Wednesday said the European Union acted extremely quickly to help Pakistan following the unprecedented floods in Pakistan and assured that the *EU would extend further help and cooperation in reconstruction of the damaged areas.*

Addressing a press conference here at local hotel today *Ms. Kristalina said so far the EU has pledged to provide Euro 70 million to assist the victims of the floods in Pakistan.*

She said Pakistan need special attention of the international community in this difficult time especially in rehabilitation work in the rural areas to enable them for next crop otherwise, there could be shortage of food grain in the country.

Ms. Kristalina, who met with prime minister, foreign minister and General Nadeem Chairman National Disaster Management Authority besides many other NGO representatives, said if the world community would not extend its help to Pakistan today, next year, the crisis could be more dangerous.

She said cases of water borne diseases in the flood affected areas are increasing which need immediate attention of the international community.

Replying to a question, she said, *the EU members are ready to increase their assistance following the assessment needs in the flood affected areas when the water receded.*

*Answering a question about providing more access to Pakistani goods to European markets, she said, there has already sufficient import from Pakistan that include 20 per cent duty free and 60 per cent with reduction of tariff.*

*She said, however, negotiations have been going on to further increase the opportunities for the Pakistani goods to the European market.*

Ms. Kristalina said, although the cause of Pakistan&#8217;s recent devastated floods is not known but it could be due to climate change in the region. She said the EU is actively involved with international community to resolve this issue.

*Answering a question to help Pakistan to build dams, she said, it is under water resource management for this negotiations are going on between Pakistan and the EU members.*

*She said the proposal for the construction of new dams in Pakistan could be discussed in the next meeting of Friends of Pakistan to be held in October.*

She said 18 member states of EU are actively participating in providing assistance to Pakistan through different United Nation organisations and NGOs.


----------



## Cloakedvessel

ReliefWeb » Document » The Netherlands donates additional &#8364;2 million for flood victims in Pakistan

The Netherlands donates additional 2 million for flood victims in Pakistan
Source: Government of the Netherlands

Date: 26 Aug 2010


The Dutch government is donating 2 million to the joint Dutch aid agencies (SHO) for emergency aid to flood victims in Pakistan. 

'More aid will be needed in the months to come for people who have lost everything,' foreign minister Maxime Verhagen said. 'They are in desperate need of food, medical care, clean drinking water and emergency shelter.' 

While the north is seeing water levels fall, the flood surge is moving downstream and causing new flooding in the south, where tens of thousands of people are being evacuated. 

This brings Dutch government aid to the flood victims in Pakistan to 8.6 million. The Netherlands had previously pledged 4 million to the World Food Programme, 1.6 million to UNICEF and 1 million to the International Red Cross. 

The funds released by the Netherlands will go towards the building of emergency shelters and the distribution of food packages to some 6 million people in the months to come, as well as food for infants, young children and mothers, clean drinking water and sanitation. Sanitation is vital in preventing the spread of diseases caused by contaminated floodwater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Chinese rescue team reaches Pakistan - People's Daily Online

Chinese rescue team reaches Pakistan


A chartered aircraft carrying a 55-member Chinese international rescue team, along with their relief aid, arrived at Islamabad on Thursday to help the victims of one of Pakistan's worst natural disasters in recent memory.

Zhang Liyan, the deputy director of the Armed Police General Hospital and the deputy head of the rescue team, said her unit had a record number of 15 female members, 14 of whom are medical workers.

She noted that, among the members of the experienced team, were veterans of the 2005 Kashmir earthquake, while others had participated in the disaster relief work following the devastating 2008 Wenchuan earthquake.

In addition, "given the sensibilities of Pakistan's Islamic society, we purposely selected more female medical staff to provide special care for local women and children," she said.

She emphasized that, among the 55 rescue workers, 36 medical staff specialized in 19 different fields of medical care - ranging from infectious diseases and skin disorders to gynecological and pediatric illnesses.

Xinhua quoted Huang Jianfa, the head of the rescue team as saying the relief work would focus mainly on medical assistance, and that the team would set up a field hospital in the flood-hit area, thus enabling doctors to perform emergency operations.

The team also brought with them more than 100 types of relief materiel and equipment as well as over 1,500 kinds of medicine - in all, worth more than eight million yuan ($1.2 million) to fight against acute diarrhea and respiratory tract infections.

The rescue team is expected to remain in the worst parts of Pakistan for three weeks, but Huang added that the exact date would be based on the situation on the ground.

Since Pakistan is China's "all-weather friend", Beijing was the first nation to offer aid - despite the fact that China itself is suffering from its own share of disasters.

On Wednesday, Beijing announced that it would offer Pakistan the third round of disaster relief materiel worth of 60 million yuan ($8.8 million).

Donations by the People's Liberation Army - including tents, generators and dredgers - also arrived on Wednesday, according to Foreign Ministry spokesman Jiang Yu.

On Wednesday, the Pakistani ambassador to China, Masood Khan, expressed gratitude for China's concrete assistance.

The envoy said it has been difficult for relief workers to access the disaster-hit area, a factor that has only enhanced the needs of the victims.

"In this context, I would like to thank China's assistance because you are providing food, shelter and medicines to save our people's lives," he said.

Yu Yingfu, deputy director of the Department of Aid to Foreign Countries with the Ministry of Commerce, told reporters earlier that an investigation team would also be sent to Pakistan to find out the most effective ways to rebuild the flood-affected area.

"It is part of our effort to help Pakistan to reconstruct. It proves that China is doing all we can and we will continue to do so," he added.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

http://news.ifeng.com/mil/2/detail_2010_08/26/2327960_0.shtml

&#35299;&#25918;&#20891;&#25588;&#21161;&#30340;1000&#39030;&#24080;&#31735;&#31561;&#25937;&#28798;&#29289;&#36164;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374; 

&#20154;&#27665;&#32593;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#22561;8&#26376;25&#26085;&#30005; &#65288;&#35760;&#32773; &#29279;&#23447;&#29742;&#65289;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#35299;&#25918;&#20891;&#21521;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#20849;&#21644;&#22269;&#27494;&#35013;&#37096;&#38431;&#25588;&#21161;&#30340;1000&#39030;&#24080;&#31735;&#21644;69&#21488;&#65288;&#22871;&#65289;&#21508;&#31181;&#21457;&#30005;&#26426;&#12289;&#28165;&#28132;&#25490;&#27700;&#21644;&#20928;&#27700;&#35774;&#22791;&#22312;25&#26085;&#26202;&#38388;&#19968;&#27425;&#24615;&#25269;&#36798;&#20234;&#26031;&#20848;&#22561;&#24688;&#20811;&#25289;&#25289;&#31354;&#20891;&#22522;&#22320;&#12290;&#36825;&#25209;&#29289;&#36164;&#20849;&#35745;91.3&#21544;&#65292;&#20215;&#20540;1000&#19975;&#20803;&#20154;&#27665;&#24065;&#12290;&#20013;&#22269;&#39547;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#20351;&#39302;&#27494;&#23448;&#29579;&#21513;&#33391;&#22823;&#26657;&#21644;&#24052;&#20891;&#26041;&#20195;&#34920;&#22312;&#26426;&#22330;&#36827;&#34892;&#20102;&#29289;&#36164;&#20132;&#25509;&#12290;&#24052;&#20891;&#26041;&#23545;&#20013;&#22269;&#20891;&#38431;&#30340;&#25588;&#21161;&#34920;&#31034;&#24863;&#35874;&#12290;



People's Liberation Army assistance 1,000 tents and other relief supplies arrived in Pakistan

People's Network in Islamabad on August 25 (Xinhua Mou Tsung cases) Islamic Republic of Pakistan People's Liberation Armed Forces of assistance to the 1,000 tents and 69 pieces (sets) of all generators, dredging of drainage and water purification equipment arrived in the 25 night-time Chuck Lara Air Force Base in Islamabad. A total of 91.3 tons of these goods, worth 10 million yuan. Chinese embassy in Pakistan and the Pakistani military attache Colonel WANG Ji-liang on behalf of the transfer of materials at the Airport. Pakistani military grateful for the assistance the Chinese army.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Thatta caught unawares *

THATTA: Breaches occurred suddenly in two embankments at Thursday midnight, one near Faqir Jo Goth and the other at Chhatto Chand, about four kilometres from Thatta town.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Aid commitments top $1 billion: UN *

UNITED NATIONS: The outgoing head of the United Nations Humanitarian Agency, John Holmes said on Thursday that over one billion dollars had been committed by way of pledges and direct donations towards Pakistan flood relief efforts, but decried threats to the UN humanitarian workers received recently.

Addressing a press conference at the UN headquarters here, Mr Holmes said that so far 70 per cent of the UN flash appeal of $460 million had been funded plus additional direct donations and pledges amounted to $1 billion.

He said that so far UN appeal had received $325 million and the rest was direct donations and pledges made to the Pakistan government by the world community.

However, he warned that there was a danger of an epidemic of water-borne diseases breaking out and efforts were being made to contain it.

There are thousands of cholera patients reported by the agency and the humanitarian workers are trying to prevent the outbreak of epidemic.

Responding to a question, he said that the threats to the UN workers were being reportedly received from the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and other such entities, but assured that the agency would continue its work to mitigate the suffering of Pakistanis affected by the floods.

He said the United Nations officials were in touch with Pakistani security agencies on the issue of threats and would hope that any such incident which would disrupt the work of the humanitarian workers was thwarted.

According to one report, foreign relief workers face a severe danger from the Taliban. Information received by the US government said that the TTP planned to attack foreign relief workers.

The Telegraph London reported that the militant group might also attack provincial and federal ministries in Islamabad.

Some of the banned Islamist charities have come forward to help the people affected by the flood. It can be seen as a ploy to win the hearts and minds of the people through this emergency.

An American aid official also unknowingly visited a charity camp that has links with a militant group and is on a terrorist group.


----------



## mshoaib61

*UAE RELIEF WORK IN PAKISTAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

U.S. Sailors with Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HM) 15, Detachment 2 help Pakistani soldiers load relief supplies onto a U.S. Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter during humanitarian relief efforts in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, Pakistan, Aug. 21, 2010. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Capt. Paul Duncan/Released) 










A U.S. Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter from Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HM) 15, Detachment 2 prepares to load relief supplies during humanitarian relief efforts in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, Pakistan, Aug. 21, 2010. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Capt. Paul Duncan/Released)







A U.S. Navy MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter from Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HM) 15, Detachment 2 navigates Kalam Valley in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province, Pakistan, Aug. 21, 2010, en route to load relief supplies during humanitarian relief efforts. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Capt. Paul Duncan/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

The Australian High Commissioner to Pakistan, His Excellency Tim George, steps off an United Arab Emirates (UAE) CH-47 Chinook to inspect where the Australian Joint Inter-Agency Task Force health facility will be established in Kot Addu, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

Australia's Joint Inter-Agency Medical Task Force unload personal equipment from the back of a United Arab Emirates (UAE) CH-47 Chinook, after being transferred to Kot Addu where they will establish a health clinic for the local population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cloakedvessel

DutchNews.nl - Pakistan flood fund raiser raises ?16m

Pakistan flood fund raiser raises 16m
Friday 27 August 2010

Thursday night's tv and radio fund raiser for victims of the floods in Pakistan raised 16.1m, the joint charity group SHO said on Friday.

The SHO said it is 'very pleased' wth the result, which included 2m from the Dutch government. 

Earlier this year, a similar appeal for victims of the earthquake in Haiti raised 83m, of which half came from the government. 

The Pakistan appeal was kicked off by singer Marco Borsato.

SHO chairman Jan van Doggenaar said the public view of Pakistan counted against the appeal. 'Pakistan's image is absolutely not positive: corruption and extremism,' the Telegraaf quoted him as saying prior to the broadcast.

The Giro 555 bank account will remain open for donations for some time.

© DutchNews.nl

Dutch raise 16.1 million euros for aid to Pakistan | Radio Netherlands Worldwide

A national fundraising action in the Netherlands for aid to flood victims in Pakistan has yielded 16.1 mllion euros, according to the joint aid groups (SHO) which had organised the event. Late on Thursday evening SHO said they were "very satisfied" with the result.

The Dutch government donated 2 million euros to the aid fund, having earlier given 6.6 million to the UN World Food Programme, Unicef and the International Red Cross. Most of the 16.1 million euros was brought together by individuals, while companies appeared reluctant to spend on donations.

The yield is considerably smaller than that of a similar action to help the earthquake victims in Haiti earlier this year, which collected 83 million euros. In an attempt to explain the difference, SHO said that "Pakistan's image is definitely not positive: people think of corruption and extemism".

SHO will channel the money directly to local offices in Pakistan of established humanitarian organisations like the Red Cross, Unicef, Oxfam and Terre des Hommes.

The fundraising day ended with a Pakistan-themed TV evening on most public and private channels in the Netherlands. Throughout a show on public TV viewers could call in to a phone panel manned by Dutch celebrities to pledge their money.

© Radio Netherlands Worldwide

Dutch donate more than 16 million euro to help flood victims in Pakistan

AMSTERDAM (BNO NEWS)  The Netherlands and its citizens have donated more than 16 million euros (.3 million) during a national campaign to help the flood victims in Pakistan, the Samenwerkende Hulporganisaties (Cooperating Aid Organizations) said on late Thursday. 

The campaign, organized by the Cooperating Aid Organizations, began on August 12 and led to a national radio and television campaign to collect money. The campaign, however, was dominated by a general negative feeling of Dutch citizens towards Pakistan. 

We call on everyone in the Netherlands to give money for the victims of this unprecedented disaster, said Farah Karimi, chairman of the Cooperating Aid Organizations during the launch of the campaign on August 12. I hope that people wont be stopped by the negative reports about Pakistan: our aid is going straight to the victims. We cant abandon them. 

The Cooperating Aid Organizations had earlier decided to not launch a national campaign because the disaster, which has left more than 2,000 people killed, did not receive extensive media coverage in the Netherlands. Additionally, many Dutch citizens have a negative opinion about the country because of widespread extremism. 

On Thursday evening, national television channels and radio channels held a joint campaign to raise money for the Cooperating Aid Organizations. In all, including the money raised prior to the national television and radio campaign, a total of 16 million euros (.3 million) was collected. 

We are extremely happy with this nice amount, said Jan van Doggenaar, action chairman for the Cooperating Aid Organizations. We thank everyone who gave money or in another way contributed to this good result. 

Van Doggenaar said it was fantastic that broadcasters were able to organize the national campaign so quickly. The organizations of the Cooperating Aid Organizations will spend the money with care, so we can help the population of Pakistan. We will inform everyone about this next year. 

The national campaign on television on Thursday was opened by Dutch singer Marco Borsato, who urged people to donate money. The floods in Pakistan have severely impacted millions of people. Homes have been destroyed, crops have been destroyed. There is urgent need for food, clean water, medicines and shelter, Borsato said. 

Every euro we collect today will save lives, he added. 

Callers who wanted to donate to Pakistan were greeted by a team of volunteers, including a number of Dutch celebrities. 

But the negative feeling towards Pakistan kept people from donating, and Thursdays result was significantly lower than the amount of money raised during the last national television and radio campaign earlier this year. Then, more than 83 million euro (5.3 million) was donated to help the victims of the devastating earthquake in Haiti. 

The image of Pakistan is far from positive: corruption and extremism, Van Doggenaar said before the national television and radio campaign began. 

The bank account for Dutch citizens to donate money on will remain open for at least another week. 

(Copyright 2010 by BNO News B.V. All rights reserved. Info: sales@bnonews.com.)


----------



## fawwaxs

*One million more displaced in floods *

KARACHI: Hundreds of thousands of Pakistanis were fleeing the Thatta district Friday after the bloated Indus River crushed a levee and flooded new areas, officials said. The UN said as many as one million people have been displaced in the south since midweek.

More than eight million people are need in of emergency assistance across the country.

In Thatta city, around 175,000 people  nearly 70 per cent of the city's population  were believed to have packed up and left overnight, said Manzoor Sheikh, a senior government official. Authorities were trying to repair the broken levee and arranging transport for people trying to leave.

UN spokesman Maurizio Giuliano said according to reports received by the world body, around one million people were displaced in Thatta and Qambar-Shadadkot districts since Wednesday.

It is difficult to verify figures given by the authorities, however, partly because of poor or old census data and partly because of the difficulty of tracking migrations over such wide swaths of territory. Many of the areas are hard to reach because of the water, and people may have left their homes well before the evacuation orders.

UN aid agencies along with a host of other relief groups have been rushing people and supplies to affected regions as the flooding has lashed Pakistan over the past month.

The situation in Sindh ''is getting from bad to worse,'' Giuliano said. ''We are delivering (aid) faster and faster, but the floods seemed determined to outrun our response.''

Also at risk in Sindh province are many historic graves, tombs and other sites linked to the Mughal Empire that once ruled the subcontinent.

The floods began with the onset of the monsoon and have ravaged a massive swath of Pakistan, from the mountainous north to its agricultural heartland. Almost 17.2 million people have been significantly affected by the floods and about 1.2 million homes have been destroyed or badly damaged, the UN has said.


----------



## fawwaxs

This is a great opportunity to build community spirit through social work. It is also an opportune time to impact the image of Pakistan globally, positively.


----------



## Aeon

*UN receives $291m for flood victims of Pakistan*
ISLAMABAD (28th August 2010)





United Nations has informed that approximately $291 million donations have been received out of $460 million aid appeal from the platform of United Nations for the flood-affected people of Pakistan adding that during last 48-hour additional one million people have become homeless in Sindh owing to flood wreckages.

Addressing a press briefing on Friday, UN spokesman informed media that above 17.1 million people have been affected in devastating floods in Pakistan and *UN agencies have till now provided shelters to 800,000 flood victims.*

He said that 730,000 children in flood-hit areas have been vaccinated and *lives of 720,000 children could be threatened if they were not provided with basic health facilities immediately.* Security concerns have not restrained relief activities in the flood-affected areas and *thousands of people could be affected in flood-affected areas of Sindh if relief activities didn&#8217;t initiate.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Germany increases humanitarian aid for Pakistan to 25 million euros : GERMAN WORLD MAGAZINE

Germany increases humanitarian aid for Pakistan to 25 million euros

August 27, 2010 by GW Editorial Staff 
Filed under NEWS


The Federal Government has stepped up its humanitarian aid for the flood victims in Pakistan by a further ten million to currently 25 million euros (approx. 32 million US dollars). The total contribution of the European Union and its Member States amounts to 164 million euros (approx. 210 million US dollars).

Federal Foreign Minister Guido Westerwelle today (19 August) issued the following statement:

&#8220;The scale of the floods in Pakistan is far greater than originally estimated. We must now assume up to 20 million people are affected.

That is why Federal Minister Dirk Niebel and I have decided to step up the Federal Government&#8217;s humanitarian aid for Pakistan by a further 10 million euros. With the help of our partner organizations, we will ensure this aid reaches those most at risk with all speed.

I appeal to the German people to respond generously to this disaster. Your donations can do a great deal to relieve the suffering in Pakistan.&#8221;

On 18 August Federal Minister Guido Westerwelle spoke on the telephone with his Pakistan counterpart Mahmood Qureshi, who gave him a detailed description of the situation on the ground as well as the humanitarian and medium- and long-term consequences of the floods.

In the face of this humanitarian crisis the Federal Minister expressed his profound sympathy for the people of Pakistan and promised German assistance and support. He gave an assurance that Germany would stand by Pakistan in its hour of need.

Foreign Minister Qureshi expressed his thanks for the German offer of help. Given the scale of the disaster, Pakistan urgently needed international assistance, he pointed out.

The Federal Foreign Office and the Federal Ministry for Economic Cooperation and Development are both increasing their assistance by another 5 million euros. This brings Germany&#8217;s humanitarian aid for Pakistan from 15 million to currently 25 million euros.

As a member of the European Union and a range of international organizations Germany is also making considerable indirect contributions to the aid effort.

http://www.app.com.pk/en_/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=114826&Itemid=192

German telethon raises $ 10 mln in a night for Pak flood victims 

ISLAMABAD, Aug 27 (APP): A fund-raising telethon session by a German television channel in Berlin, became a success by collecting 10 million dollars in a night for the flood victims in Pakistan. The ZDF television - the second largest television of Germany, ran a two-hour programme which was attended by German Chancellor Angela Merkel, who appealed to the people to donate generously for the flood victims.Pakistan&#8217;s ambassador Shahid Kamal in Berlin told APP on telephone that Chancellor Merkel&#8217;s presence in the telethon proved a big inspiration for the German public in raising the fund.

He said a special interview with Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani on flood situation was also aired during the telethon - the first international one held for this cause.
The ambassador made it clear that the money collected was in the form of &#8220;donations and not just pledges&#8221;, and an amount of 10 million dollars had been transferred to bank account by Friday morning.
He said the phone lines were still open and the people in large numbers were giving donations for rescue and relief in flood-hit areas.
He said the amount would be given to the 20 German relief organizations already working in Pakistan, to carry out relief operations.
Shahid Kamal lauded the German people, who had already given more than 32 million dollars for the flood relief activities.
He said Germany becomes the second largest contributor in European Union after the United Kingdom, by donating 50 million dollars by its government and almost the same amount by its people.
He said besides, German companies had also set up separate funds to collect donations from their employees.


----------



## alibaz

THATTA: Hundreds of thousands of residents of Dadu and Thatta are moving out to safer places in fear of imminent floods on self-help basis while citizens are also taking part voluntarily in the effort to strengthen an under-construction protective dyke in Shahdadkot to save their city.

The flood stream coming from Shahdadkot, after wreaking havoc in several villages, is expected to enter Hamal Lake and MNV drain anytime now.

Thousands of families from 391 villages located in Tehsil KN Shah, Mehar and Juhi are relocating to safer places.

The unmerciful tides of flood let loose as a result of breach in protective bund at Sheedi Mori and Ruso Brohi is heading rapidly towards Thatta district. The authorities have failed to plug this breach even after passage of 24 hours. 

Meanwhile, Tehsil Sajjawal, Mirpur Bhatoro, Daro and Banun besides hundreds of villages in the surrounding areas have already been evacuated.

According to Sindh Irrigation Departement, Daro city is feared to face inundation anytime.

The affectees who arrived in Makli from Thatta staged a sit-in on National Highway against non-availability of essential relief goods, suspending the traffic.

In the meantime, five trucks full of relief items being escorted by Provincial Home Minister Dr. Zulfiqar Mirza which were heading toward Makli were intercepted and looted by the flood affectees.

www.geo.tv - Security Verification


ISLAMABAD: National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Friday put the death toll from the countrywide rains and deluge at 1600 and the total number of affectees at 17 million.

Spokesman of NDMA said that rains and floods killed 1068 people in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa; 183 in Gilgit-Baltistan; 109 in southern areas of Sindh; 103 in Punjab; 71 in Kashmir and; 48 people in Balochistan.

He said the toll is feared to mount further as the water level recedes in flooded areas.

The NDMA spokesman said 8 million people are in need of food on emergency basis.

http://www.geo.tv/8-27-2010/70581.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

just heard it on news that 18 more US choppers might come


----------



## fawwaxs

Salzburg gala raises 300,000 euros for Pakistan 







VIENNA: Salzburgs exclusive summer music festival raised 300,000 euros in aid for Pakistans flood victims at a star-studded benefit gala, organisers said Friday.

The Russian superstar soprano, Anna Netrebko, headlined the special fundraiser held Thursday night in the Austrian citys Haus fuer Mozart theatre.

Some 1,560 punters paid between 40 and 280 euros each for a seat in the audience, raising a total of 300,000 euros.

All the artists and the orchestra performed for free in an evening of arias and readings, capped by a tango danced by Netrebkos Uruguayan partner, the baritone Erwin Schrott.

The Salzburg funds come on top of the Austrian governments official contribution of close to seven million euros towards disaster relief in flood-stricken Pakistan.

The worst in the countrys history, the deadly floods have affected 20 million people and an area the size of England. AFP


----------



## fawwaxs

*Fake NGOs collecting relief funds*

ISLAMABAD: As a number of NGOs and charity organisations have come out to collect donations for flood-affected people, there are apprehensions that millions of rupees can be eaten up by some fake organisations.

The fear is genuine to some extent as the government lacks a mechanism to monitor fund collection by private organisations.

The names of some of the NGOs which have set up their camps in different cities have not been heard before. Some of them have been using the names of leaders of the ruling Pakistan Peoples' Party to avoid action and checking of their credentials by the administration and police.

A number of such organisations have set up camps on roadsides and near traffic signals in Islamabad. Members of these organisations, including children carrying money boxes, spring into action as soon as a car pulls at a signal.

Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kiara and National Disaster Management Authority Chairman Lt-Gen (retd) Nadeem Ahmed admitted that there was no mechanism to check fake NGOs. They said they feared that any action by the government against them might affect relief work and discourage genuine bodies.

"Relief operations are so fragile and hurriedly conducted that no one can impose any check on them and thus we have to bank on the intentions of charity organisations," Lt-Gen Nadeem said.

He said that no one could persuade the people to give their donations to a specific organisation. "The government realises that some miscreants may collect donations in the guise of welfare or charity organisations, but at present any action can destabilise relief and rescue operations," he added.

The NDMA chief, however, said that monitoring and checks could be ensured during the rehabilitation process when NGOs were registered.

Mr Kiara said provincial governments should evolve a mechanism for monitoring NGOs involved in relief and rescue operations. "It should be the duty of local administrations in the provinces to check who is collecting donations and for which purpose." © The DAWN Group of Newspapers


----------



## fawwaxs

*Floodwaters make another break in Thatta levee *

THATTA: Floodwaters made another break Saturday in the levees protecting the southern city of Thatta, as thousands of residents fled for high ground and left the city nearly empty.

Both sides of the main road were crowded with people - from Thatta and nearby flooded villages - fleeing the floodwaters. Many had spent the night sleeping out in the open.

Hadi Baksh Kalhoro, a Thatta disaster management official, said more than 175,000 people had left the city, leaving it nearly deserted.

Some are heading for nearby towns or cities, he said, with thousands also headed for the high ground of an ancient graveyard for Muslim saints.

He said the latest levee breach, which happened early Saturday, could leave the outskirts of Thatta flooded by later in the day. The city is about 75 miles (125 kilometers) southeast of the major coastal city of Karachi.

Sindh is the worst-affected province. Out of its 23 districts, 19 have so far been ravaged by floods, a statement by the United Nations' Office for the Co-ordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) said Friday.

More than seven million people have been displaced in Sindh since August 3, one million only in the past two days, Ghulam Ali Pasha, provincial relief commissioner for southern Sindh province told AFP.

Pasha said that 2.3 million people were still in need of tents and food.

We are fighting to save Thatta and other towns, in Sindh province, he added.

Thatta was deserted as people fled with their livestock and other belongings, heading for nearby Makli and Karachi as engineers tried to repair six-metre (20-foot) wide breach a nearby dyke, an AFP reporter said.

An OCHA spokesman in Islamabad Friday estimated that one million people had been displaced in a 48-hour period in Sindh alone.

The United Nations, the Pakistani army and a host of local and international relief groups have been rushing aid workers, medicine, food and water to the affected regions, but are unable to reach many people.

The new levee breach came as a gunbattle broke out at an office of security forces in the main city in Pakistan's northwest. The motive behind the attack, in the city of Peshawar, was not immediately clear, police said.  AP


----------



## alibaz

When BB was injured many people must have wished that Rawalpindi General Hospital should have been the best in Pakistan which she could have done in her life, BB herself must have passed across that hospital number of times but it was too late. My message to fake NGOs is based on same repent, one day you may be in trouble someone fake like you will collect money and vanish leaving you to die a miserable death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

*U.S. doubles helicopters for Pakistan flood relief*

WASHINGTON, Aug 27 - The Pentagon said on Friday it would *double the number of U.S. helicopters to help with relief efforts in Pakistan *after epic floods that have overwhelmed the fragile government there.

An *additional 18 helicopters, including 10 Chinooks and 8 black hawks, *would arrive in mid-September as part of an expanded U.S. contribution to deal with the floods, the Pentagon said. 

These would be *in addition to 15 helicopters and three C-130 aircraft already there*.

The US Embassy in Islamabad confirmed that additional USAF staff of 40 personnel had arrived in Islamabad ahead of this huge increase in the relief mission.


----------



## alibaz

The deluge showed no sign of let-up in wreaking havoc in Thatta and Dadu areas of southern Sindh as breach in embankments of Bao Poran Das and Faqeer Goth unleashed devastation in several villages. 
The banks of Chato Chund Canal busted, due to a 50 feet crack developed in its bank, and inundated around 10 villages forcing thousands of people to evacuate. Floodwaters are moving fast towards national highway, a development which could suspend ground links of Hyderabad and Thatta from rest of the country. Meanwhile, authorities have managed to plug a 30 feet crack in Bao Poran Das bund besides a 50 feet wide breach in Manarki bund. As a result of which water level in KB feeder and Thatta canals has been decreased. 
As many as 15 villages have been submerged as a crack emerged in Sakro Branch while floodwaters entered into Daro City after a 700 feet wide breach took place in Surjani Bund. The deluge is roaring towards Bela City. Eighty percent population of Thatta has been shifted to safer places whereas Sujawal, Mirpur Bhatoro and Bela have also been vacated. On the other hand, several villages of Dadu district have been submerged; water level in Manchar Lake is also surging. Hundreds of thousands of people of tehsils KN Shah, Moheer and Johi have been shifted to safer places. Water is in downward trend at Ganda Singh while upward trend is recorded at Head Islam in River Sutlej. An inflow of 56,000 cusecs is being recorded at Ganda Singh while water flow in River Sutlej has been decreased from 59,000 to 56,000 cusecs. Floodwaters have devastated Bhaki Wand, Chanda Singh, Ranger Chowki and several other villages and destroyed standing crops on 3,000 hectares of land. 
Meanwhile, Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has said that government's top priority is to rescue the people marooned in the flood-hit areas. He said that all-out efforts are underway to evacuate people, and added that the deluge inflicted heavy losses upon Sindh province.He maintained that the losses are hard to quantify as yet.

Dunya TV - Pakistan | Several villages inundated as flood hit Thatta, Dadu; exodus


----------



## Aeon

*UAE raises more than 20 million dollars for Pakistan*
Sunday, 29 Aug, 2010

DUBAI: A nationwide fundraising campaign in the United Arab Emirates has so far raised more than 20 million dollars of aid for Pakistan flood victims, the official WAM news reported.

*The campaign, launched by the UAE Red Crescent under the slogan &#8220;Your Help,&#8221; raised more than 75 million dirhams (20.4 million dollars) over its first four days and will carry on until Monday, WAM said late on Saturday.
*
It said a live TV fundraising campaign was being run on several Emirati television channels.

Pakistan has a close ties with the oil-rich Emirates, where hundreds of thousands of Pakistanis live and work, mostly labourers.

For nearly a month, torrential monsoon rain has triggered massive floods in Pakistan steadily moving from north to south, affecting a fifth of the country &#8212; an area roughly the size of England &#8212; and 17 million people.

A senior US official said last week that countries worldwide have pledged a total of more than 700 million dollars toward flood relief in Pakistan.

But *reconstruction efforts must begin immediately to prevent the flooding disaster from becoming a long-term catastrophe*, aid agency Oxfam said Sunday.

It said *billions of dollars would be needed to start rebuilding schools, roads, bridges and hospitals immediately, adding that the aid effort was struggling to respond.*


----------



## fawwaxs

*Muslims donate nearly $1 billion to Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: Muslim countries, organizations and individuals have pledged nearly $1 billion in cash and relief supplies to help Pakistan respond to the worst floods in the nation's history, the head of a group of Islamic states said Sunday.

The announcement came as floodwaters inundated a large town in Pakistan and authorities struggled to build new levees with clay and stone to prevent one of the area's biggest cities from suffering the same fate.

Foreign countries have pledged hundreds of millions of dollars to help Pakistan cope with the floods, which first hit the country about a month ago after extremely heavy monsoon rains. But some officials had criticized the Muslim world for not contributing enough.

Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu, head of the 57-member Organization of The Islamic Conference, likely sought to counter that criticism by announcing that Muslims have pledged nearly $1 billion. The pledges came from Muslim states, NGOs, OIC institutions and telethons held in Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates and Qatar, he said.

''They have shown that they are one of the largest contributors of assistance both in kind and cash,'' said Ihsanoglu of the various donors. He spoke during a joint press conference with Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi in Islamabad.

Ihsanoglu did not provide a breakdown of the pledges or say how much of the money would flow through the Pakistani government versus independent organizations.

Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani criticized donations made to foreign NGOs rather than the Pakistani government Sunday, saying much of the money would be wasted ''Eighty per cent of the aid will not come to you directly,'' said Gilani, referring to Pakistani citizens.

''It will come through their NGOs, and they will eat half of it,'' he said during a press conference in his hometown of Multan.

The floods began in the mountainous northwest about a month ago and have moved slowly down the country toward the coast in the south, inundating vast swaths of prime agricultural land and damaging or destroying more than 1 million homes.

Floodwaters surged into the southern town of Sujawal on Sunday after breaking through a levee on the Indus River two days earlier, said Hadi Baksh, a disaster management official in southern Sindh province.

Most of the town's 250,000 residents had already fled, but the damage to homes, clinics and schools added to the widespread devastation the floods have caused across Pakistan.

Authorities in Sujawal were trying to limit the flood damage, but the water level has already risen up to 5 feet (1.5 meters) in the center of town and 10 feet (3 meters) in the surrounding villages, said Anwarul Haq, the top official in Sujawal.

The floodwaters also threatened Thatta, a historic city of some 350,000 people who have mostly fled to higher ground. Thatta is the base of operations for local authorities trying to cope with a disaster that has overwhelmed the Pakistani government and international partners who have stepped in to help.

Authorities rushed to build makeshift levees across the road connecting Sujawal and Thatta, parts of which were already flooded, Baksh said.

''We are trying to plug the bridges at three different points to stop the water flow toward Thatta,'' said Baksh. ''We are trying all our best efforts.''

Thatta is located about 75 miles (125 kilometers) southeast of the major coastal city of Karachi and 15 miles northwest of Sujawal.

Many of the people who fled Sujawal and Thatta headed to Makli, a hill just south of Thatta that contains a vast Muslim graveyard. About half a million flood victims are camped out on the hill, Baksh said. Most lack any form of shelter and are desperate for food and water.

''We don't have water to drink, not to mention food, tents or any other facility,'' said Mohammed Usman, a laborer who fled Sujawal several days ago and needed water to help cope with a painful kidney stone.

The United Nations, the Pakistani army and a host of local and international relief groups have rushed aid workers, medicine, food and water to the affected regions, but are unable to reach many of the 8 million people who are in need of emergency assistance.

The US said Saturday it would deploy an additional 18 helicopters to help with the relief effort. The US military is already operating 15 helicopters and three C-130 aircraft in the country, the US Embassy said in a statement. -AP


----------



## fawwaxs

*Muslims donate nearly $1 billion to Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: Muslim countries, organizations and individuals have pledged nearly $1 billion in cash and relief supplies to help Pakistan respond to the worst floods in the nation's history, the head of a group of Islamic states said Sunday.

The announcement came as floodwaters inundated a large town in Pakistan and authorities struggled to build new levees with clay and stone to prevent one of the area's biggest cities from suffering the same fate.

Foreign countries have pledged hundreds of millions of dollars to help Pakistan cope with the floods, which first hit the country about a month ago after extremely heavy monsoon rains. But some officials had criticized the Muslim world for not contributing enough.

Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu, head of the 57-member Organization of The Islamic Conference, likely sought to counter that criticism by announcing that Muslims have pledged nearly $1 billion. The pledges came from Muslim states, NGOs, OIC institutions and telethons held in Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates and Qatar, he said.

''They have shown that they are one of the largest contributors of assistance both in kind and cash,'' said Ihsanoglu of the various donors. He spoke during a joint press conference with Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi in Islamabad.

Ihsanoglu did not provide a breakdown of the pledges or say how much of the money would flow through the Pakistani government versus independent organizations.

Pakistani Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani criticized donations made to foreign NGOs rather than the Pakistani government Sunday, saying much of the money would be wasted ''Eighty per cent of the aid will not come to you directly,'' said Gilani, referring to Pakistani citizens.

''It will come through their NGOs, and they will eat half of it,'' he said during a press conference in his hometown of Multan.

The floods began in the mountainous northwest about a month ago and have moved slowly down the country toward the coast in the south, inundating vast swaths of prime agricultural land and damaging or destroying more than 1 million homes.

Floodwaters surged into the southern town of Sujawal on Sunday after breaking through a levee on the Indus River two days earlier, said Hadi Baksh, a disaster management official in southern Sindh province.

Most of the town's 250,000 residents had already fled, but the damage to homes, clinics and schools added to the widespread devastation the floods have caused across Pakistan.

Authorities in Sujawal were trying to limit the flood damage, but the water level has already risen up to 5 feet (1.5 meters) in the center of town and 10 feet (3 meters) in the surrounding villages, said Anwarul Haq, the top official in Sujawal.

The floodwaters also threatened Thatta, a historic city of some 350,000 people who have mostly fled to higher ground. Thatta is the base of operations for local authorities trying to cope with a disaster that has overwhelmed the Pakistani government and international partners who have stepped in to help.

Authorities rushed to build makeshift levees across the road connecting Sujawal and Thatta, parts of which were already flooded, Baksh said.

''We are trying to plug the bridges at three different points to stop the water flow toward Thatta,'' said Baksh. ''We are trying all our best efforts.''

Thatta is located about 75 miles (125 kilometers) southeast of the major coastal city of Karachi and 15 miles northwest of Sujawal.

Many of the people who fled Sujawal and Thatta headed to Makli, a hill just south of Thatta that contains a vast Muslim graveyard. About half a million flood victims are camped out on the hill, Baksh said. Most lack any form of shelter and are desperate for food and water.

''We don't have water to drink, not to mention food, tents or any other facility,'' said Mohammed Usman, a laborer who fled Sujawal several days ago and needed water to help cope with a painful kidney stone.

The United Nations, the Pakistani army and a host of local and international relief groups have rushed aid workers, medicine, food and water to the affected regions, but are unable to reach many of the 8 million people who are in need of emergency assistance.

The US said Saturday it would deploy an additional 18 helicopters to help with the relief effort. The US military is already operating 15 helicopters and three C-130 aircraft in the country, the US Embassy said in a statement. -AP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Jordan sends relief plane to Pakistan 

[30/08/2010 15:24] 

Amman, Aug.

30 (Petra) -- A Jordanian relief plane flew to Pakistan on Monday to support relief efforts in areas that had been hit by the worst floods in 80 years.

The plane dispatched by the Jordan Hashemite Charity Organization (JHCO) carries 9 tonnes of food, medicine and medical supplies to help victims of the devastating floods.

JHCO Chairman HRH Prince Rashed Bib Al Hassan said the aid shipment was readied upon the directives of His Majesty King Abdullah II to alleviate the plight of flood victims.

Charge daffaires at the Pakistani embassy in Amman, Zaheer Janjua, expressed thanks for His Majesty and the Jordanian people and said the relief aid would help victims of the floods.

He also hailed efforts by a Jordanian medical team which provides treatment to hundreds of people in the disaster zone on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*UN appeals for more helicopters*
Monday, 30 Aug, 2010





ISLAMABAD: *The Executive Director of the United Nations World Food Programme, Josette Sheeran, on Monday announced that the WFP is doubling its own helicopter fleet from five to ten to ensure uninterrupted supply of food to flood-hit people of Pakistan. *

Sheeran appealed to the world community to provide more helicopters for the purpose.

According to a statement issued by the WFP, Sheeran is visiting Pakistan on Aug 31 to review the program's relief activities. 

Besides traveling to the flood hit areas she will also hold meetings with the chiefs of other UN organisations involved in the relief efforts.

Sheeran said that the devastating flood had cut off many areas but there were still several regions which were accessible via roads. 

*She said the WFP was finding it hard to provide food to eight lac people stuck in remote areas.* Helicopters were the only way to reach them and we were short of them, she added.DawnNews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## GentlemanObserver

We had Russian and Ukrainian Heavy Lift Heli's from WFP last time in 2005, i wonder if we can have them again?


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

Dupliate post


----------



## Undivided Kashmir

1102715 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> It is a really sorry state for the small farmers, loosing all their livestocks which would be their major source of Income.
> 
> I hope something is being done to save those livestocks.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Chinese entrepreneur donates one million yuan to Pakistani flood victims - People's Daily Online

A well-known Chinese philanthropists Chen Guangbiao, also the CEO of a resources recycling company in east Jiangsu Province, donated one million yuan (146,821 U.S. dollars) to Pakistani flood victims on Tuesday.

"Pakistan is a friendly neighbor of China and I want to help the Pakistani people get through the disaster," said Chen at the donation ceremony.

"I hope other entrepreneurs, in China and abroad, could also lend a helping hand to the suffering Pakistani people," Chen said.

Pakistani ambassador to China, Masood Khan, accepted the donation and expressed his deep appreciation of the timely support from China.

We are very appreciative of Mr. Chen's kind deed, as well as many other Chinese citizens who have also acted in such a caring way, Masood Khan said.

China was one of the first countries to send relief to Pakistan after it was hit by the worst floods in 81 years. China also dispatched a 55-strong medical team last Thursday to help save lives.

In 2008, the 42-year-old philanthropist organized the first non-governmental rescue team to Wenchuan City, southwest China's Sichuan Province, two hours after a major earthquake. He also arranged rescue teams to go to Yushu after the quake there in April this year.

In May 2009, he built a public training center in eastern Nanjing City with an investment of 130 million yuan (19 million U.S. dollars) to promote public disaster awareness. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*Floods increasing landmine risk in Pakistan: ICRC *
Tuesday, 31 Aug, 2010





GENEVA: *Flood waters in Pakistan have dislodged and carried landmines to places previously deemed safe or demined, increasing risks to the population, the international Red Cross warned on Tuesday.*

*Since the beginning of the floods, three children, a woman and a man have been severely injured by landmines in disaster-hit regions*, Luiza Khazhgerieva, an official from the International Committee of the Red Cross, told AFP.

Mines and unexploded ordnance could have been easily moved by water from the original places, she noted.

The ICRC has in recent weeks documented incidents of explosions in areas previously deemed to be free of landmines.

In one instance, a woman's leg was blown off after she stepped on a mine while collecting firewood in places she used to frequent before the flood.

In another incident, a refugee in Kashmir was hurt by a mine while cutting grass to feed his cattle.

This incident occurred in the area which is far away from places where incidents have been reported in the past, said Khazhgerieva, who did not have figures on the number of unexploded ordnance in Pakistan.

In addition, two anti-personnel mines and a grenade were found in the pools of stagnant water and defused by the bomb disposal squad in Dera Ismail Kahn, south of Peshawar, said the aid official.

*Big explosions have been seen by local people in moving flood water there, she noted, adding that this could be due to an explosive colliding with a hard surface.*

*The aid agency has stepped up a campaign to remind the population of the dangers of landmines.*AFP


----------



## fawwaxs

Jati, Shah Bandar facing threat 

THATTA: Floodwaters released from a breach at Kot Almo embankment are now heading towards coastal towns of Jati and Chuhar Jamali, in Shah Bandar, after inundating Sujawal town and most parts of Mirpur Bathoro taluka. The breach widened to 290 metres on Tuesday and was discharging about 100,000 cusecs of water.

The floodwater is only 12km from Chuhar Jamali. Another eight-kilometre portion of the Thatta-Badin Highway has been submerged.

Forty per cent of the population in Jati and 20 per cent in Shah Bundar have been evacuated. About 65 per cent area of the two talukas, with a combined population of 275,000, has been inundated.

Most of the affected people were moving to Golarchi, the border town of Badin district. Those evacuated by army personnel were being shifted to nearby bunds and Thatta.

Local people complained about shortage of transport and high fares. The number of displaced people moving to Thatta is expected to rise to 600,000.

District Revenue Officer Hadi Bux Kalhoro and retired superintending engineer of the irrigation department Obhayo Khan Khushik, whose voluntary services have been acquired by the district administration, told Dawn from the flood site near Jati that major settlements in Tarr Khwaja, Hussainabad, Begna Mori, Nodo Baran and Waasu Shah and dozens of scattered settlements and villages had been submerged.

They said efforts were being made to strengthen embankments of Pinyari canal and divert the floodwater to its natural route to save Jati, Budho Talpur, Dewan City, Jati Chowk, two major industries of Dewan Sugar Mill and Dewan Motors, Golarchi taluka of Badin and a large number of villages from flooding.

Dr Liaquat Umrani, former chairman of the District Zakat and Usher Committee in Thatta, said the floodwater was 12km from Chuhar Jamali and two offshoots of Pinyari canal -- Satta Waah and Machki Naali -- were overflowing, putting pressure on its banks. Without naming any PPP leader, MNA Ayaz Ali Shah Shirazi said that if the leaders belonging to Shah Bundar and Jati allowed diversion of floodwaters through their agricultural land, the coastal towns of Jati and Chuhar Jamali could be saved.

The situation in Makli and its adjoining areas where a large number of displaced people have taken shelter on bunds, roadsides, graveyards, stadiums and parks has improved after the arrival of relief goods from Karachi. Local and foreign NGOs and philanthropists from the Gulf and other countries have approached the local administration to help flood survivors.

Meanwhile, Syed Iqbal Ahmed Shah, former PPP president in Thatta, has urged President Asif Ali Zardari to order a judicial inquiry into the breach made at Molchand-Surjani bund, in Kot Almo, and another in a protective bund, near Faqir Jo Goth. He said the people of Thatta had suffered a lot because of what he called criminal negligence of the authorities.


----------



## Ahmad

where is all this water coming from? has the rain stopped?


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Cloakedvessel

FIH supports Pak-Dutch fund raising match for flood 
LAHORE, Sept 1 (APP): Netherlands will play Pakistan during a special charity match on September 14 to raise funds for flood victims in Pakistan. The International Hockey Federation (FIH) fully supports the event organized by the Royal Dutch Hockey Association (KNHB) in association with Pakistan Hockey Federation, Pakistan Embassy in Netherlands and charity organization SHO.



 The charity match will take place in Rotterdam and we hope to generate good funds from the event to help contribute in Prime Ministers flood relief fund ,said a spokesman of PHF here on Wednesday.
The FIH will also play a key role, as it requests all its other 125 National Associations to donate for the Pakistan flood victims. FIH President Leandro Negre has written a letter to the NAs and asked them to assist. I hope the global hockey community will respond to the tragedies in Pakistan, FIH President Leandro Negre said.
While the KNHB is asking all hockey clubs in the Netherlands to donate one Euro per club member and to collect money through their club. All clubs receive Donations Forms at the start of the Dutch national competition to distribute them among their members. 
The funds can be deposited directly in the bank account 555 or can be donated on 14 September at hockey club Rotterdam during the charity event. Throughout the evening of the charity match a collection is being made and Donation Forms will be distributed among the visitors.
Bajwa said while praising the efforts made by the FIH and global hockey community towards flood victims of Pakistan termed them commendable. 
 We hope that a substantial amount will be generated for the flood victims of Pakistan through this match,he said. 
Dutch hockey has a long lasting relationship with Pakistan hockey, KNHB Director Johan Wakkie said.  History proves that The Netherlands have a special link with Pakistan hockey players,he added.
Several Pakistanis are playing or have been playing in Dutch competitions for past many decades. Roelant Oltmans and Hans Jorritsma have been coach of the Dutch as well as the dutchman Michel van den Heuvel is coach of the Pakistan team.
Moreover, Publicity for the match has been generated by Dutch internationals such as captain Teun de Nooijer, during the nationwide fund collecting day on August 26. The ambassadors of the match acted as phone representatives and are guests on different radio and TV shows.
The aim of the charity match is to raise as much funding as possible for the Pakistan people affected by the floods. The Pakistan Hockey Federation and the Pakistan Embassy fully support this initiative. 

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - FIH supports Pak-Dutch fund raising match for flood


----------



## fawwaxs

*Slow funding hits 'unprecedented' relief effort *

ISLAMABAD: Relief efforts in flood-ravaged Pakistan are being stretched by the &#8220;unprecedented scale&#8221; of the disaster, while funding has almost stalled, the UN said Thursday.

&#8220;Given the number of those in need, this is a humanitarian operation of unprecedented scale,&#8221; said Manuel Bessler, head of the UN's coordination agency, OCHA.

&#8220;We need to reach at least eight million people, from the Karakoram Mountain Range in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south.&#8221;

The UN said 1,760 people have died as a result of the floods and more than 18 million people have been affected, with some eight million left reliant on aid handouts to survive.

The initially slow pace of funding had improved significantly since a visit by UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-Moon on August 15, the UN said in a statement.

&#8220;But it has been almost stalled since the beginning of last week,&#8221; rising from just 274 million dollars to 291 million dollars, equivalent to 63.4 per cent of required funds, the statement said.

&#8220;The crisis is far from over,&#8221; said Tammy Hasselfeldt, chair of a Pakistan charity consortium. &#8220;In fact, we are now entering the most difficult stages.

Unless we can act fast enough, children and other vulnerable people may succumb.&#8221; &#8211; AFP


----------



## fawwaxs

*Flood loss estimates rise to $43bn: PM 
*

ISLAMABAD: The federal cabinet was informed on Wednesday that economic losses inflicted by the floods were estimated at $43 billion, almost equal to the expenditures incurred on the war on terror over the past nine years.

The floods have affected 79 of the 124 districts &#8212; 24 in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 19 in Sindh, 12 in Punjab, 10 in Balochistan and seven each in Azad Kashmir and Gilgit-Baltistan.

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said the government had released massive funds to the provinces under the 7th National Finance Commission Award and relief funds would be disbursed after the Council of Common Interests evolved a mechanism.

He said the national economy had grown by 4.1 per cent last year and was expected to grow four per cent this year, but it might end up at 2.5 per cent, causing massive job losses and affecting incomes of thousands of families.

The prime minister said the devastation might also affect revenue collection and increase expenditures, widening the budget deficit.

It would hit the textile and sugar sectors and in turn affect the balance of payments and external resource stability, he said.

Mr Gilani said growth of the manufacturing sector might fall far below the target of 5.6 per cent.

He also said that inflation might increase to 15-20 per cent, much more than the 9.5 per cent target.

Inflation in the short term (one to three months) may rise significantly because of reduced supply due to crop destruction.

The prime minister said a meeting of the CCI had been convened on Friday to prepare a national strategy for rehabilitating the affected people in consultation with the provinces.

Briefing journalists after the cabinet meeting, Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira said 20 million people had been affected and 7.5 million of them had been displaced.

United Nations agencies and the National Disaster Management Authority estimate that crops over 1.38 million acres have been washed away and 1.2 million homes destroyed.

The damage to infrastructure, livestock and crops amounts to Rs350-500 billion

About $200 million will be needed for recovery and relief work and over $1 billion to repair key infrastructure.

Reconstruction of about 1,000 damaged bridges and over 400km roads will cost Rs8-9 billion.

About one-fifth of the irrigation infrastructure, livestock and crops in the country has been destroyed. According to initial estimates, the Pakistan Electric Power Company has suffered a loss of Rs4 billion to its installations. The cumulative losses of the Water and Power Development Authority and Pepco exceed Rs13 billion.

About Rs2 billion has been collected in the PM&#8217;s Relief Fund and $953.7 million has been pledged by donors, of which $142.47 million has been received.

BANKNOTES: The cabinet also approved replacement of Rs5 banknotes with coins and demonetisation of the Rs500 note of old design.

It decided to renegotiate and agreement with Australia on promotion and protection of investments.

The cabinet approved a bill for setting up the Shifa Tameer-i-Millat University in Islamabad.

APP adds: The prime minister said the job and income losses as a result of the floods might have serious social implications.

He said 30 per cent agricultural land and more than 10pc of the population had been affected.

He said the floods had caused the largest number of displaced people since the country&#8217;s independence and affected more people than all recent major disasters throughout the world.

He said the agriculture sector might face the adverse effect for another year.

Food security of the country was also under threat, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

British Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg (3rd-R) meets with children at a school in a camp for displaced people from the floods during his visit to an airport town on September 1, 2010 in Sukkur, Pakistan. Clegg is visiting a relief camp and a makeshift school where over 3,000 people are displaced from the massive floods devastating the country.


----------



## SpArK

*Pakistan gets IMF relief, tightens security*







(Reuters) - The International Monetary Fund will give Pakistan $450 million in emergency flood aid, providing some relief for a government overwhelmed by the disaster and facing renewed militant violence.

IMF Managing Director Dominique Strauss-Kahn said in Washington on Thursday that the funds would be dispersed in "coming weeks".

Strauss-Kahn said discussions with a delegation led by Pakistan's Finance Minister Abdul Hafeez Shaikh on how to "reorganise" an $11 billion IMF loan program would continue.

(For slideshow: Children of the flood, click here)

He said Islamabad remained committed to terms including tax and energy sector reforms.

The floods struck just as the army said it had made progress in the war against the al Qaeda-linked Sunni Taliban.

Pakistan tightened security in the eastern city of Lahore on Thursday after three bomb attacks killed 33 people and wounded 171. A new wave of violence would be especially difficult to manage given the enormity of the task of providing relief to millions of flood victims.

The IMF package had kept afloat and economy that was already fragile before the floods rampaged from the northwest to the south, damaging crops and infrastructure which Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani estimated could hit $43 billion, almost one quarter of last year's gross domestic product.

The Lahore blasts which hit a Shi'ite procession on Wednesday bore all the hallmarks of pro-Taliban insurgents, who have carried out sectarian violence designed to destabilise the government.

"Security has been tightened in the city to prevent any such incident. We had called the (paramilitary) rangers after the blasts last night, and they are on high alert and can be called again any time if needed," Sajjad Bhutta, Lahore's top administration official, told Reuters.

Reflecting the growing reach of the Pakistani Taliban, U.S. prosecutors overnight charged its leader Hakimullah Mehsud in the plot that killed seven CIA employees at an American base in Afghanistan last December.

The United States also added the Pakistani Taliban to its list of foreign terrorist organisations and set rewards of up to $5 million for information leading to the capture of two of its leaders, Mehsud and Wali-ur-Rehman.

Washington wants to see a stable Pakistan that can help fight militancy in Afghanistan and inside its own borders. Pakistani and U.S. officials are concerned that militant groups could seize upon the disorder caused by the floods to gain recruits.

Moody's Investors Service changed to negative from stable the outlook on the long-term local currency deposit ratings and financial strength ratings of five leading Pakistani banks, due to economic damages caused by the floods.

The rating agency says it expects economic growth to slow down and inflationary pressures to rise sharply on account of factors such as food shortages.

Analysts said the IMF decision was a vote of confidence.

"This definitely sends out a positive signal that Pakistan is still on track in terms of getting financing from multilateral donors, which it critically needs, despite the country's slippages on the fiscal side," said Asif Qureshi, director at Invisor Securities Ltd.

Millions of flood victims are still homeless and potentially fatal diseases threaten to bring a new wave of death.

Pakistan has only secured 63 percent of the $459 million in funding needed for the initial emergency aid, the U.N. said.

Red Cross workers have faced angry crowds when distributing food and other supplies to flood victims, a disturbing trend that could jeopardise operations, a senior official said in Geneva.

There was also good news from the World Bank, which has increased funding to help Pakistan cope with the floods by $100 million, to a total of $1 billion.

(Additional reporting by Faisal Aziz and Sahar Ahmed in Karachi and Chris Allbritton in Charsadda and Stephanie Nebehay in Geneva and Paul Eckert in Washington; Writing by Michael Georgy; Editing by Miral Fahmy)

(For more Reuters coverage of Pakistan, see: here)

Pakistan gets IMF relief, tightens security | Reuters


----------



## arihant

We are missing one thing here. What happened as already happened. Now its time to do another thing.

Death roll would increase if medicines and other facilities do not reach now. Because of water, there is chance of widespread epidemics if I am not wrong which is worst than anything else and once any new epidemic appeared (due to animal or anything), I don't think anyone would be able to stop throughout pakistan because 20-30&#37; people has already been caught in this.


----------



## AliFarooq

could the amount of water coming linked to the lake created by the landslide??


----------



## mshoaib61




----------



## jha

^^Which country are they from..?


----------



## AliFarooq

jha said:


> ^^Which country are they from..?



saudi arabia


----------



## Moin91

*Despite the floods*

Thousands of Pakistanis are struggling to recover from the tragedy, seeing their homes and crops demolished by floods. The floods have receded in parts of north and central Pakistan but are continuing in the south. The waters are expected to remain for several weeks, prolonging the misery of millions desperate to return home and rebuild their lives.






Pakistani scrap dealers push a wheel barrow containing items sold by flood affected Afghan refugees in Azakhel near Peshawar.
















A man wades through floodwaters carries grocery in Sajawal near Hyderabad.





A Pakistani volunteer teacher plays with children at a camp for flood affected people at Tibba Jamal Wala village in Muzaffargarh district, Punjab province. Teachers from the Balamory school in nearby Multan travel to different camps everyday to teach flood affected children school subjects and proper hygiene to prevent the spread of disease.





A Pakistani boy helps rebuild their flood-damaged house in Muzaffargarh district, Punjab province

DAWN.COM | Media Gallery | Despite the floods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Flood water submerges Khairpur Nathan Shah, UN complains of 'stalled' aid*

THATTA: Flood water has submerged Khairpur Nathan Shah town near Sukkur a day after three breaches occurred in the Main Nara Valley drain.

On Thursday, there were warnings that massive flood tides, surging from Shahdad Kot were heading towards Khairpur Nathan Shah and another flood torrent through breaches of MNV Drain was raging fast towards Khanpur and the Indus Highway.

Residents are shifting to safer places but many of them are stuck in the area due to non-avialability of transport. Reports on Thursday indicated that 70 per cent of the city&#8217;s population had relocated to safer places.

The Indus Highway and grid station as well as 50 villages near the town have been severely affected.

Flooding and breach in an MNV drain has hit 12 villages while water is only two kilometers away from Johi. Flood water has also swept into 10 villages in Kali Mori area near Johi.

Water levels in Guddu and Sukkur barrages decline

While flood waters continue to inundate more villages across the southern province of Sindh, water levels at the Guddu and Sukkur Barrages are slowly declining.

Water levels at the Guddu Barrage have decreased by 40,000 cusecs and levels at the Sukkur Barrage have come down by 37,000 cusecs in the last 24 hours.

Inflow at the Guddu Barrage has been recorded at 404,000 cusecs and outflow is at 390,000 cusecs.

Over at the Sukkur Barrage, inflow stands at 447,000 cusecs while outflow is just over 400,000 cusecs.

IDPs start returning home in South Punjab

Over in Punjab, relief activities are underway in flood-hit towns and villages in the southern part of the province.

Residents displaced by the floods have started returning to their towns of Dera Ghazi Khan, Rajanpur, Muzaffargarh, Taunsa, Rohailanwali and Mehmoodkot.

Most of the survivors will be celebrating Eid at the relief camps. There are a growing number of complaints over the shortage of food and medicines at the camps. Survivors have also complained of not having received compensation from the government for the reconstruction of their homes that have been damaged or destroyed.

Officials say the declining trend in water levels will continue further.

International almost stalled: UN

Meanwhile, the UN has said that international aid has almost come to a standstill

Although the initially slow pace of aid had improved since a visit by Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon in mid-August, the UN said it had &#8220;almost stalled&#8221; since the beginning of last week, rising from 274 million dollars to 291 million dollars &#8212; about two thirds of aid needs.

&#8220;Given the number of those in need, this is a humanitarian operation of unprecedented scale,&#8221; Manuel Bessler, head of the UN&#8217;s coordination agency OCHA, said in a statement.

&#8220;We need to reach at least eight million people, from the Karakoram Mountain Range in the north to the Arabian Sea in the south.&#8221;

The Organisation of the Islamic Conference on Thursday appealed to Muslims everywhere to direct their zakat tithes &#8212; donations required under Islam &#8212; to relief for Pakistan, rather than leave Pakistanis &#8220;alone to their fate&#8221;.

Growing resentment among victims hampering relief efforts

The international Red Cross (ICRC) said growing resentment among flood victims about the pace of aid delivery was hampering the relief effort.

Jacques de Maio, the head of operations for South Asia for ICRC, said it had to halt two distributions recently due to unrest.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Floodwaters inundate 85 more villages *

DADU: The floodwaters continued to pile misery on people since the breaching of Tori embankment, inundating 85 more villages in Johi, Dadu, and Khairpur Nathan Shah.

The Indus is still in peak flood at Kotri Barrage. According to the irrigation departments control room, the inflow at the barrage was recorded at 733,293 cusecs while the outflow was noted at 722,698 cusecs.

In Thatta, however, the water level receded at Minarki Bund. The flood ******** have swept 50 villages in Dadu district while 15 more villages were submerged in Khairpur Nathan Shah after the water level surged in the city.

The devastation happened a day after three breaches occurred in the Main Nara Valley (MNV) drain.

The water has meandered into various areas, trapping thousands of people. Important roads of Mehar, KN Shah and Johi are under 4-foot deep water, cutting off the communication of these towns with the rest of the province. Under Sindh chief ministers directives, last warning has been issued for Mehar city residents to evacuate.

On Thursday, there were warnings that massive flood tides, surging from Shahdad Kot were heading towards Khairpur Nathan Shah and another flood torrent through breaches of MNV Drain was raging towards Khanpur and the Indus Highway.

The floods have hit 12 villages while water is only two kilometres away from Johi. Floodwater has also swept into 10 villages in Kali Mori area near Johi.

People have started shifting to safer places but many of them are stuck in the area due to non-avialability of transport. On the Indus highway a grid station and 50 villages near the town have been severely affected.

Following a breach in the Kot Almo dyke, floodwaters are headed towards Chohar Jamali after inundating Jati and Sujawal.

Chohar Jamali is facing a serious threat of flood, and 60 per cent of the towns population has moved to safer places.

Army engineering corps is working on the Kot Almo breach to try and contain the situation. According to reports, the width of the breach at Kot Almo has increased to 100 feet.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 4th, 2010.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Zardari hints at inquiry over errors in flood control*

KARACHI: President Asif Ali Zardari has said that he is not averse to the idea of an inquiry commission to look into the reasons, and affix blame, for the massive flooding in the country, particularly in Sindh.

Speaking to journalists at the Bilawal House in Karachi on Friday, the president said that the government has done its best to minimise the damage with the resources at its disposal. However, he said, the Sindh chief minister could take up the proposal to hold an inquiry into alleged acts of omission and commission which led to large tracts of Sindh being flooded.

President Zardari maintained that Sindh was the worst hit, and the losses were humongous. He said that his priority was to take the case of Pakistan to the world on the one hand, and to map out affected areas and give the responsibility of relief to government agencies and NGOs on the other.

In hindsight a lot of people say a lot of intelligent things, responded the president when examples were cited of how flooding could have been minimised.

To a question regarding why no action was taken by the government to reduce pressure on Tori Bund and why the matter was left to nature, the president quipped: I cannot reply to that as I am not in touch with the authorities responsible or with God.

The president maintained that those who had constructed in the kachcha areas had been wiped out financially and it would serve no purpose to go after them. He said that deforestation was to blame for a lot of the flooding and added that he would recommend the planting of trees in the kachcha areas.

In reply to another question, Zardari hinted at a wealth tax on houses as a possible way to raise funds for flood relief work, but has clarified that any such proposal should be routed through parliament. Hypothetically speaking, a levy of Rs200,000 on a house of 2,000 square yards is a fair expectation, the president said.

Zardari told the gathering that he wanted Pakistan to get back on its feet, but at the same time stressed that he was aware of the on-ground realities. Right now, we are drowning, he said, adding our priority is to help those in need.

To the question of raising funds for development work in flood affected areas, he said that had the IMF not offered financial support to Pakistan, the country could have been in dire straits. They offer the cheapest money, he added.

At the same time, he ruled out approaching international financial institutions for debt write-offs. Citing the example of Argentina, he said that the circumstances were different.

On the issue of damage, Zardari said that the country had suffered a setback to the concept of development. He said brick-making machinery was being imported so that small towns and villages could be reconstructed and that a massive reconstruction initiative could be embarked upon.

He said that all donations made would be accounted for and one would know at the touch of a button how much money was being received and from where and under which head it was being spent.

With some clarification from Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira, the president also stated that, at this stage, there were no proposals to impose flood tax on imports or on the countrys miniscule tax-paying community. We have a set of proposals but it is up to the cabinet to take it forward.

The president also said that larger issues had to be addressed. A representative of the government, Kamal Majidullah, was in London talking to lawyers to make a case for Pakistan on the issue of India constructing dams on rivers whose waters were given to Pakistan under the Indus Water Treaty.

He said that some countries were going out of the way to help Pakistan and he was grateful for that. He gave the example of China, which had sent help to Gilgit-Baltistan region to help over 25,000 people under threat.

To many questions, President Zardari said that his role was that of a facilitator and policy issues were now decided by the prime minister. He said that he wanted to bring investors and interest to Pakistan. A major Chinese bank would soon be arriving in Pakistan, while the United States would also provide incentives for private investment, he disclosed.

In a jovial mood, he chided some TV anchors for their verbosity and questioned journalists for arriving at conclusions without doing their homework. In reply to one question, Zardari said that he believed that women were the stronger ***  adding that, as the husband of Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto, he was clearly the weaker of the two.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 4th, 2010.


----------



## Moin91

*At least 3.9m children, women need food support​*
By Iftikhar A. Khan 
Saturday, 04 Sep, 2010

ISLAMABAD: Over 2.5 million children under the age of five have been affected by floods, says a report released by an international anti-poverty agency. 

There are about 1.4 million (eight per cent) pregnant and lactating women among the affected people and over one million are elderly or otherwise vulnerable. 

The Actionaid report said there was an urgent need for nutrition assistance, especially for young children and pregnant and lactating women. 

It said also called for community-level programmes to fight acute malnutrition and dissemination of messages on feeding and hygiene for infants and young children in the affected areas. 

The number of schools being used as shelters has decreased to 5,258 and 1.3 million people are living in them. 

At least 9,484 schools have been damaged and there is a need to provide temporary structures and supplies such as tents, school-in-a-box kits and recreation kits to ensure continuation of education during the transition period from tents to permanent buildings. 

Government schools in Punjab are due to reopen on Sept 14. 

At least 436 health facilities have been damaged or destroyed and there is a need to prevent emerging health threats and outbreaks of diseases and to ensure that essential medical supplies reach affected communities in time. 

Increased numbers of suspected malaria cases are being recorded in Sindh and Balochistan.

UN assessment teams have reported a 20 per cent increase in the use of unprotected water sources and confirmed a widespread need for sanitation assistance. 

Households have indicated a need primarily for cash grants, material for repair of houses and rehabilitation of lost livelihoods. Movement of people back to their homes in areas where waters are receding requires relief and early recovery responses. 

Some relief camps are being closed in southern Punjab, including three of the initial 11 camps managed by the army. 

People in camps are being encouraged to return to their areas in order to register for compensation. 

Many areas in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Sindh and Balochistan are still hard to reach or inaccessible. 

The report says that specific needs of women and children in terms of health, hygiene and protection are not being addressed. There are security risks in some affected areas, including Balochistan and parts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and southern Punjab. 

Camps do not offer enough space for people to keep their surviving livestock. 

Some families have started to return to their damaged houses, while those who have lost their homes are putting up in the camps. 

There is a serious risk of diseases, including malaria and diarrhoea, spreading in the affected areas. 

Medical aid is not enough and essential medicines are scarce. The report stresses the need for a plan to ensure the displaced childrens right to education. 

It calls for immediate launching of cash-for-work programmes to generate income for affected people, decrease their dependence on handouts and kickstart local economies. 

The Actionaid said it was developing a framework for a longer-term response spanning over three years, covering coordination, financing, protection from violence against women, livelihoods, community participation, climate change, etc. 






DAWN.COM | National | At least 3.9m children, women need food support


----------



## Moin91

*Children of the floods*

*Images of children at flood relief camps from across Pakistan, as water ravages the country and renders millions homeless.*
































DAWN.COM | Media Gallery | Children of the floods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

more...









































DAWN.COM | Media Gallery | Children of the floods


----------



## Aeon

*Flood rescue operations completed *
Monday, 06 Sep, 2010





PESHAWAR: *Corps Commander Peshawar, Asif Yasin Malik said that rescue operations have been completed in flood affected areas. *

The commander said that Army has set 65 relief and 58 medical camps in flood affected areas, whereas four general hospitals are also in operation to provide medical aid to the flood victims. 

Army is also doing operations against militants despite of flood, he added. 

*He also said that there is no pressure from the US to start a new military operation in Pakistan. 

Malik said that the decision to start new operations against militants could only be considered according to national interests. * DAWN NEWS


----------



## fawwaxs

Relief fund for flood victims before Eid:

Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira on Monday on Monday said that every flood-hit family would get Rs20,000 before Eid.

After the meeting on the Council of Common Interests (CCI), Kaira informed a press briefing that the meeting had finalised the Disaster Oversight Council.

He said that free seeds and fertilisers will be provided to the owners of less than 25 acres of agricultural land. 

The minister said that all the details of flood situation, relief and rehabilitation will be posted on a website. To make every thing transparent, the information related to expenditures will also be post on the website, he added.

Kaira said that the government will also request the NGOs to add flood related details and expenditures on their respective websites.  DawnNews


----------



## fawwaxs

China offers $30 million more for flood victims 

ISLAMABAD: China released $30 million more for the flood disasters in Pakistan. By adding this amount the total relief amount for flood victims from China has reached $500 million.



This was stated by the Chinese ambassador in Pakistan, Lui Jian while meeting with Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani. Jian also delivered a special message from the Chinese Prime Minister to his Pakistani counter part.



Jian also said that China will also deliver more army helicopters and troops for rescue and relief for flood hit areas.  DAWN NEWS


----------



## ares

fawwaxs said:


> China offers $30 million more for flood victims
> 
> ISLAMABAD: China released $30 million more for the flood disasters in Pakistan. By adding this amount the total relief amount for flood victims from *China has reached $500 million*.
> 
> 
> 
> This was stated by the Chinese ambassador in Pakistan, Lui Jian while meeting with Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani. Jian also delivered a special message from the Chinese Prime Minister to his Pakistani counter part.
> 
> 
> 
> Jian also said that China will also deliver more army helicopters and troops for rescue and relief for flood hit areas.  DAWN NEWS



That is a typo, total aid pledged is $50 million and not $500 million.


----------



## Huda

YouTube - Poem for Pakistani flood victims


----------



## fawwaxs

*Ten million without shelter in Pakistan floods: UN *

ISLAMABAD: More than 10 million people have been left without shelter in Pakistan's floods for the past six weeks, the United Nations said Tuesday, in one of the worst humanitarian disasters in UN history.

According to new estimates following the most recent flooding in Sindh...at least 10 million people are currently without shelter, said Maurizio Giuliano, spokesman in Pakistan for the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs.

And this does not include those who already received emergency shelter supplies and those housed in schools, Giuliano told AFP.

He said the floods in Pakistan had become one of the worst humanitarian disasters in UN history, in terms of number of people that we have to assist and also the area covered.


----------



## fawwaxs

*Jolie visits flood victims in Pakistan *






Angelina Jolie arrives at the Jalozai flood victim relief camp during her visit to flood affected areas and relief camps supported by the UNHCR (United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees), in Pakistan's northwest Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province, Sept. 7, 2010. Jolie called on Tuesday for constant and long-term assistance for Pakistan to help it cope with its worst ever floods that have wreaked havoc on the impoverished country. (REUTERS)


----------



## fawwaxs

*Angelina Jolie in Pakistan to meet flood victims *







ISLAMABAD: Hollywood star Angelina Jolie Tuesday visited Pakistan to draw world attention towards the plight of 21 million people affected by the country&#8217;s worst-ever floods, the UN refugee agency said.

&#8220;UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador Angelina Jolie arrived in Pakistan today to meet people affected by the floods and to highlight the continued urgent need for help,&#8221; the agency said in a statement.

Jolie, the 34-year-old actress and roving envoy for the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, would be travelling to affected communities in the northwest and would meet those involved in the relief efforts, it said.

This is the fourth visit by Jolie to Pakistan since she became a UNHCR goodwill ambassador in 2001.

Last week Jolie released a video message appealing for greater public support for Pakistan&#8217;s relief efforts, and she has herself donated 100,000 dollars to the flood appeal.

The UNHCR is providing relief aid including shelter materials to those displaced by the disaster, which has killed 1,760 people by the official toll. &#8212;AFP


----------



## fawwaxs

*I love Angelina and Brad for all they do to help their fellowman. This is Jolie's fourth visit to Pakistan.*


----------



## fawwaxs

Angelina Jolie visits refugees in Pakistan

BBC News - Angelina Jolie visits refugees in Pakistan


----------



## Solomon2

I missed this article from three weeks ago. Note the praise for Islamic Relief. 

August 22, 2010

American Jews begin response to Pakistan floods

By Jonah Lowenfeld

The monsoon rains that flooded Pakistans northwest region started nearly a month ago and have killed more than 1,000 people. Millions more are homeless. Roads and railways have been damaged, along with schools and other civic infrastructure. The impact on the countrys crops is still being calculated and could run into the billions of dollars. And although heart-wrenching pictures of Pakistanis wading through waters have been on the front pages of newspapers for a couple of weeks, aid from Americans, including from Jews, has only just begun to arrive.




American Jewish World Service (AJWS) and the American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee (JDC) both responded within 24 hours to the earthquake in Haiti this past January. The two groups took longer in the case of Pakistan: Each organization put out an appeal for donations just last week.

American Jews are now responding to the call. AJWS, which has been working with grassroots organizations in Pakistan for years, by the end of last week had raised $42,000 and is delivering aid bags with food, water, pots, pans and clothes to families in the region, sufficient to sustain families for up to 10 days. JDC has also worked in Pakistan beforeit responded to earthquakes that hit the region in 2005 and 2008and the organization has allocated $20,000 from its revolving disaster relief fund, which it plans to use to distribute medicines and other supplies. It hasnt yet raised enough to cover that amount, but officials hope to meet or exceed the goal as their campaign progresses.

Checks take time to come in,  said Will Recant, assistant executive vice president in charge of international development at JDC. Not everything is done electronically, and a lot of what we do is done through federations. American Jewish Committee contributed an undisclosed amount from its humanitarian fund to the JDC effort, and a spokesman for the group said it is encouraging donors to give to JDC directly.

How much people donate can depend heavily on media coverage of a disaster. The biggest challenge right now is that this has been going on for two weeks, and the media is just now starting to pay attention, AJWS spokesman Joshua Berkman said, adding that coverage of Pakistans floods has paled in comparison with attention immediately given to the Haitian earthquake. Those images, it was nonstop for weeks. People knew what was going on. They saw the images; they felt connected. That hasnt really happened in Pakistan, Berkman said.

Larger non-sectarian American aid organizations are also reporting a slow response to the Pakistani flooding. Haiti is the obvious comparison. This response is far slower, said Susan Kotcher, vice president for development at the International Rescue Committee. Kotcher said the IRC, which made its first calls to donors on July 29, is now getting hundreds of daily donations for Pakistan and has raised a total of $1.4 million from individuals in the U.S. By contrast, in the first few days after the earthquake in Haiti, the group was getting thousands of donations each day, and raised over $4 million in the first two weeks.

Some, including Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, have attributed the slow response to the economic hardship facing the U.S., as well as a feeling of fatigue among donors who have contributed to other recent relief efforts. Others say the slow response may be caused by the fact that the devastation from floods, unlike earthquakes and tsunamis, develops over time. The ravaging of Pakistan grew slowly, and the effects are still developing. Its destructive power will accumulate and grow with time, said UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon.

But others suspect political factors at play. I cant help but have my suspicions, said Edina Lekovic, communications director of the Muslim Public Affairs Council. The first media coverage that I saw about the floods had more to do with whether the victims were going to rely on extremist groups for aid and relief, Lekovic said. She was referring to news stories reporting that Islamic charities with connections to terrorist groups were distributing aid to people in flood-affected areas. That their basic humanity and suffering comes second to questionable aid sources is insulting, and misses the point, Lekovic said.

The slowness of the global response is also being noticed in Pakistan. Many right-wing organizations have been raising their voices over the slow response of Americans to the disaster, Aoun Sahi, a journalist in Lahore, Pakistan, wrote in an email. Many of them have been comparing the response of Americans to the Pakistani tragedy with the one faced by Haiti, and have been trying to make it a religious issue.

The aid from the U.N., U.S., and Europe ,in addition to being insufficient to meet Pakistans needs, is being portrayed both by media and some American officials as a way to counter the charitable activities of the banned Islamic aid organizations and militant outfits, Sahi wrote. This notion has been demonizing the American aid efforts.

Asked what might account for the slowness of the Jewish response to the Pakistani floods so far, Rabbi Harold Schulweis of Temple Valley Beth Shalom responded, I dont think that is an anti-Muslim deal. I think its a deeper question of overload. Schulweis said that American Jews have witnessed existential threats being made against them as a people, particularly (although not exclusively) by Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad. That may account for hoarding of energy to direct itself to the particular, Schulweis said. If Im scared that somebody is threatening me, Im not going to listen to the cries of the neighbors.

Thats too bad, Schulweis added, because in the course of that parochialism, we lose one of the most uplifting values in Judaism itself, which is to be a light unto the nations.

Rains are expected to continue in Pakistan through mid-September, and the dimensions of the crisis are still growing. But no matter what quantity of aid ultimately makes its way from the American Jewish community to Pakistan, only some of the beneficiaries will know that they are being helped by Jews.

AJWS works with small groups doing community development in 36 countries around the world. Unfortunately, Pakistan is one of the countries, due to security reasons, where we dont disclose the names of our grantee organizations, Berkman said. He told of one organization supported by AJWS that is providing clothing and scarves to women whose belongings were washed away by the floods, but would not give the groups name.

We have to keep a very low profile for the safety and security of the organizations, Berkman said.

JDC, by contrast, requires that its beneficiaries announce the source of the funding, no matter where their projects are locatedwhich is why theres an ambulance in Haiti with the JDCs name on the side of it. I have a letter from former [Pakistani] President [Pervez] Musharraf, said Recant of JDC, thanking the Jewish community and the [JDC] for its help establishing a village in the aftermath of Pakistans 2008 earthquake.

JDC often works with other large international nonprofits like the International Rescue Committee and the Clinton Global Initiative, which makes printing the words American and Jewish on the sides of water tanks and buildings less problematic. The question of how to announce the provenance of donations, however, is not unique to Jewish organizations. Los Angeles-based Operation USA has had issues with its name, too. We have had instances where weve worked with local partners where weve not had our name on [the project], said Alison Deknatel, Operation USAs director of communications.

Operation USA, which has so far raised $7.9 million in donations and in-kind contributions for Haiti, and has been working in Pakistan since the 2005 earthquake, has seen very little contributed for Pakistan in the wake of the ongoing flooding. Deknatel said she cant say what exactly has been keeping people from contributing. Its hard to know exactly. It could be donor fatigue. It could be general unease with working in that region, Deknatel said. 

In light of the dire situation, Sahi said he believes Pakistanis wouldnt object to receiving aid from the U.S., but there will be some problems with the word Jewish if printed on clothing especially, he wrote. It will not be easy for them to accept aid from Jewish groups from Israel, but they will be OK with American Jewish groups aid.

A spokeswoman for the Israeli Consulate in Los Angeles said she knew of no aid that has gone from Israel to Pakistan during this crisis, and could not comment on whether any had been offered. Israel was widely recognized for the medical services it sent to Haiti after the earthquake.

I think this is good opportunity for different Jewish groups to establish links with some Pakistani groups, journalist Sahi added, from Pakistan.

One organization that has been very successful in its fundraising efforts for Pakistan is Islamic Relief USA. The group has raised over $2 million from an appeal that began July 30. Part of a 25-year-old worldwide network of relief organizations, Islamic Relief USA responds to disasters all over the world (they worked with the Church of Latter-Day Saints to respond to the Haitian earthquake); its biggest effort came in the aftermath of the war in Gaza in 2008, when the group procured and distributed more than $3 million worth of medical, food and other aid.

The groups vice president is in Pakistan helping with the aid efforts, and its clear where hes coming from. Our logos are on the products that we send over, so people in Pakistan know that there is an American Muslim group there helping with relief efforts, said Islamic Relief USA spokesperson Rabiah Ahmed.

And the timing of the disaster has actually worked to increase the responsiveness of Muslim donors. Ramadan, the holiest month of the Islamic calendar, began on Aug. 4, and Iftar, the nightly meal at which Muslims break their fast, is often a group gathering, providing a natural forum for fundraising.

Zakah, a central tenet of the Islamic faith that requires one to give about 2.5 percent of ones wealth to those in need, is also acting as a catalyst to fundraising. Ramadan, Ahmed said, is considered a more blessed season in which to give Zakah. Many of the donations that were getting for the flood has been from people giving Zakah money, Ahmed said.

To help support the relief efforts in Pakistan, please visit the websites of any of the below organizations:

American Jewish Joint Distribution Committee
JDC Home

American Jewish World Service:
American Jewish World Service

International Rescue Committee
https://www.theirc.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GUNNER

Iranian First Vice President Mohammad-Reza Rahimi says Iran has allocated $100 million worth of humanitarian aid for the flood-hit people of Pakistan.

The Leader expressed deep sorrow over the catastrophic floods in Pakistan and the lingering humanitarian crisis it has brought to the country. 

Earlier on Sunday, *Supervisor of Imam Khomeini Relief Foundation Hossein Anvari declared the coming Thursday as the 'Solidarity Day' with the flood-stricken people of Pakistan*. 

Anvari said that on September 16 Iranians can extend their humanitarian aid, in cash or goods, to the Pakistani nation. 

Iran was among the first countries to dispatch relief supplies to Pakistan and has announced its readiness to help reconstruct Pakistan's flood-ravaged regions.


----------



## GUNNER

*No PR384/2010-ISPR* 

*Rawalpindi - September 14, 2010*

Pakistans most destructive flood in memory have claimed over 1,700 lives. The flood inundated 5436601 acres of land in all Provinces of country including Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir. A total of 6359 towns / cities and small villages were inundated due this Pakistans worst natural disaster since the creation of country. 

KPK is the worst hit province with 24 districts while 19 districts of Sindh, 12 of Punjab and 10 of Balochistan, 7 each of Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan have been affected due to these floods.

As many as 474 Bridges and 1237343 buildings have been completely washed away due to these floods in the country. 282 Bridges alone in KPK and 182 in Gilgit Baltistan have been completely destroyed.

Within no time after the deadly floods, relief and rescue operations were started by the Pakistan Army on war footing. 

*A total of 72000 troops are deployed for rescue and relief operations *alongwith 943 boats and *70 helicopters in flood hit areas of the country*. 

As many as 217 relief camps have been established where 13.2 lacs people are being provided cooked food and medical facilities. 

Army Jawans and Aviation Pilots took some daring missions to rescue stranded people and managed to rescue over 8 lacs of people to safer places. 

Besides that 2391 Tons of dry rations have also been distributed till date among the affectees. Pakistan Army troops are also busy in collection of relief items at Lahore, Karachi, Rawalpindi, Multan, Gujranwala and Quetta. 445 Trucks, 2 Trains and 8 C-130 aircrafts full of relief goods have been dispatched to flood hit areas.

Pakistan Army doctors are second to none in providing relief to the needy people. As many as 180 doctors alongwith 310 paramedics have treated 215114 patients. 7 Field Hospital and 22 Mobile Medical Teams are working day in and day out in flood affected areas to provide relief to the needy people.

Some friendly countries have also sent their medical and rescue teams for relief work in flood affected areas. *An Australian filed hospital comprising 138 men has been established at Kot Addu, Chinese field hospital is established at Thatta, Japanese hospital at Multan, Palestinian at D I Khan, Sri Lankan hospital at Charsada and two Saudi Arabian Hospitals. *


----------



## COBener

I'm very sad after what happened in Pakistan, my prayings was always with my brothers. When Turkey, Iran and another muslim states helped Pakistan, I'm very shameful that my country Kosovo, not helped nothing... In Turkey, in Friday prayers peoples donates a money for Pakistan, but in Kosovo as far as I know,there was no action against sending an Aid to Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

kanka....keep Pakistan in your hearts and that alone means something


----------



## COBener

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> kanka....keep Pakistan in your hearts and that alone means something



Abu Kardes  Pakistan is always in our hearts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

*Food, relief items distributed among flood victims*

Under the umbrella of the Jeevay Pakistan Jeevay Maqami Hakoomat (JPJMH), the Local Councils Association (LCA), Sindh chapter, civil society organisations and district press and bar bodies on Tuesday distributed food and relief items among the flood victims at the Dhamdamu and Haleji relief camps, said a press release.

The flood relief activity was led by Daniyal Aziz, the former chief of the National Reconstruction Bureau (NRB). The JPJMH has formed committees comprising LCAs. These committees have chalked out a list of 600 most deserving families from Thatta district for provision of food and relief items. In the first phase the JPJMH is going to distribute relief and food items worth around Rs 35 million among the victims and the JPJMH sources said that a foolproof mechanism ensuring transparency had been devised. 

Speaking on the occasion, Daniyal Aziz said that the local government representatives would not leave their calamity-hit brothers and sisters alone in this their hour of trial. 

He invited media representatives to monitor the mechanism and come up with suggestions for further improvement. He said that had there would have been no difficulty in coping with the crisis had local governments been in place. 

He lamented that the government had left the flood victims at the mercy of administrators and Patwaris. Aziz called on the government to restore the local governments and hold fresh local government elections to hand over responsibility for relief and rehabilitation of the victims to the local leadership.


----------



## alibaz

*Additional US water purification equipment for flood victims arrive*

ISLAMABAD: Two more US-organised relief flights arrived here over the weekend carrying additional water purification equipment and related supplies for the flood victims.

The flights, organised by the US Agency for International Development (USAid), brought 19,200 10-litre water containers, two large water storage bladders and more than 15 million water purification tablets. The water purification supplies are sufficient to chlorinate 150 million litres of water.

Previously, the USAid provided 13 mobile water treatment units, each of which could produce enough safe drinking water for 20,000 people a day, 10 storage bladders of 20,000-litre water, and more than 200,000 water containers of 10 litres.

The US has provided more than $261 million in emergency humanitarian assistance to the Pakistanis. The US has also provided other civilian and military in kind assistance in the form of meals, pre-fabricated steel bridges and other infrastructure support as well as air support to and within Pakistan to transport goods and rescue people, valued at approximately $40 million. 

The News


----------



## Solomon2

I've said over and over that whatever aid the international community provides, however great, won't be enough because of the immense scale of this disaster. Now it's official:

Pakistan must raise billions after floods: Holbrooke

Thursday, 16 Sep, 2010





US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Richard Holbrooke. &#8212; Photo by AP

KARACHI: Pakistan's allies will only do so much to rebuild the country after devastating floods so the government must raise tens of billions of dollars for reconstruction itself, US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Richard Holbrooke said on Thursday.

The floods, triggered by heavy monsoon rain in late July, killed more than 1,750 people, forced at least 10 million people from their homes and caused up to $43 billion in damage.

&#8220;The international community is not going to be able to raise tens of billions of dollars,&#8221; Holbrooke told a meeting of newspaper editors in Karachi.

&#8220;You have to figure out a way to raise the money,&#8221; he said.

A massive cascade of waters swept through the country, washing away homes, roads, bridges, crops and livestock, sending the vital US ally in the campaign against militancy reeling in one of the worst natural disasters in recorded history.

Pakistan's economy was already fragile and the cost of rehabilitation will likely push the 2010/11 fiscal deficit to between six and seven per cent of gross domestic product (GPD) against an original target of four per cent.

The floods are &#8220;going to put your government to the test&#8221;, Holbrooke said.

Reconstruction worry

Pakistan's tax to GDP ratio is about 10 per cent, one of the lowest in the world, and while the government has called for greater revenue collection, it has done little to broaden a very narrow tax base.

The International Monetary Fund (IMF) on Wednesday approved as expected $451 million in emergency funding to help the country rebuild. That amount is separate from an $11 billion IMF-backed economic programme agreed in 2008.

The IMF programme includes energy sector reforms and measures to boost revenue.

If Pakistan does not increase its tax revenue and eliminate energy subsidies to cut expenditure, future IMF funds could be in danger.

For now, the focus is on getting help to flood victims, 10 million of whom are in urgent need of food and shelter. Aid agencies warn that water-borne diseases and hunger could kill many more.

&#8220;I've never seen anything on the scale of this,&#8221; Holbrooke, who also visited flood-hit areas, said at a meeting with the American Business Council, including representatives of major US companies such as IBM and Procter & Gamble.

&#8220;This is what we need to convey to the international community. It's the reconstruction stage that I'm most worried about.&#8221;

The United Nations says it has received $307 million, or about 67 per cent, of $460 million it appealed for in emergency aid last month, and plans to a launch a new appeal this week in New York.

The United States has taken the lead in providing emergency aid, contributing $261 million for relief and security.

The United States wants to make sure the floods do not create political turmoil in Pakistan, which faces a Taliban insurgency at home and is under US pressure to tackle militants who cross the border to attack US-led Nato troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I found this REALLY touching.


*A gesture of Turkish love​*


> According to a news report, a nine-year old Turkish girl has donated her one year&#8217;s pocket money of 150 Turkish liras and her doll (which must be her most cherished toy) to the flood-affected children of Pakistan.
> 
> The Pakistani people, especially the children are thankful to the little angel for showing so much love and affection for her small friends in Pakistan.
> 
> She wrote a hand-written letter to our president promising to keep on sending more help because she says the Turks are the best friends of the Pakistanis.
> 
> Our President should bestow the highest medal of honour to the little angel who has given everything she had to the flood-affected children of our country. We, Pakistanis should follow her foot-steps and should always remember her gesture of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR KHURRUM FIAZUDDIN
> Karachi





DAWN.COM | Letters to the Editor | A gesture of Turkish love



people here should remember that in 2005 earthquake, all the public and private schools were issuing PSA statements to the students that they must help their Pakistani friends in trouble. Within their means, kids and their parents donated cash and belongings like jewelry to the earthquake affectees.


Bless their hearts, may Allah SWT reward them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

> Pakistan's allies will only do so much to rebuild the country after devastating floods so the government must raise tens of billions of dollars for reconstruction itself, US Special Representative for Afghanistan and Pakistan Richard Holbrooke said on Thursday.



Very right, its we ourselves who shall rebuild Pakistan,no one will come and do everything for us and am sure we can do it. The only requirement is, we start improving our character as an individual, society will be improved automatically. I think we have touched the bottom of maximum possible depth, now its time to rise out of ashes. Its time to amend ourselves and appreciate others even for their small little good deeds.


----------



## Solomon2

I don't doubt rebuilding Pakistan can be done. The phrase "Marshall Plan" has been over-used, but when it comes to rebuilding it is an appropriate comparison; the MP applied American capital so West Europeans could rebuild their own shattered economies. The differences between that and development were that (1) the skills of the West Europeans still existed after the war, (2) they had a good idea, from pre-war trade, what they needed to produce, (3) save for the Jews and Germans, pre-war property rights remained mostly intact, and (4) European countries had competent bureaucracies capable of applying and modifying capital as necessary.

For Pakistan, (1) and (2) are in good shape, and (3) is a bit shaken by the flood mess, but (4) is the biggie. 

Perhaps Pakistan can take a few halting steps in the right direction by sending a team to the Marshall Plan's successor outfit, the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, to join the ranks as an Enhanced Engagement Country. It can't hurt, can it?


----------



## alibaz

*UN calls for world to support new appeal*

CHARSADDA: The head of the UN refugee agency on Thursday urged the world to do far more to help Pakistan recover from catastrophic floods that hit millions, on the eve of a major new UN appeal.

"My hope is that the international community will understand the need and fully respond to the dramatic situation," Antonio Guterres said in Charsadda, where he saw aid handed out to survivors.

Pakistan's worst floods in history have left 10 million people without shelter, and vulnerable to hunger and malnutrition. More than eight million are reliant on aid handouts for survival.

The United Nations is to launch a new appeal for funds in New York on Friday, although UN figures show that donors have met only about two-thirds of an initial appeal for 460 million dollars issued on August 11.

"All entities working in Pakistan, including the United Nations and government of Pakistan need much stronger support from the international community," said the UN High Commissioner for Refugees.

"If we see Pakistan's generosity to Afghan refugees, I would say that the international community is not doing enough particularly in view of the level 
of devastation."

Pakistan is home to 1.7 million Afghan refugees -- 1.5 million of whom live in areas affected by the country's worst humanitarian disaster, which has affected up to 21 million people overall and hit terrain the size of England.

"My house, crop and cattle were destroyed by floods. I cannot support my family without help now," local resident Shamroz Khan said.

People in the town have started rebuilding damaged houses.

Guterres ruled out any forced repatriation of Afghans, saying the floods destroyed 16 Afghan refugee villages in Pakistan and that 15 will be rebuilt.

He visited Azakhel, the largest Afghan refugee camp that the floods destroyed. It had a population of 22,000 people, who lost everything.

"The government of Pakistan has guaranteed that despite this tragedy Pakistan will not force these refugees to go back to Afghanistan," Guterres said after meeting elders from the devastated northwestern village.

"Some Afghan families wanted to go back and we will support their repatriation, but nobody will be forced to go back to Afghanistan."

Guterres acknowledged there were "doubts" about Azakhel being rebuilt because of its "dangerous location" prone to future flooding.

"UNHCR will do everything to support the people if this Afghan refugee camp is to be relocated," he said.

Village elders said their children wanted to return to Azakhel.

"We want to come back to the village. Our children want to come back because we have deep associations with it as we have been living here for the past 30 years," village representative Sharaft Hussain told Guterres.


UN calls for world to support new appeal - GEO.tv


----------



## alibaz

*Army relief and rescue operations continue* 

KARACHI: In continuation to relief and rescue operations by Pakistan Army, 600 people have been evacuated from Boobuk, Bhan Saeed abad, Jhaangara and Sehwan.

This was announced in an ISPR press release issued here on Thursday.

It said that 23,000 victims were entertained in various relief camps whereas 26,472 people were provided cooked food and 188 tons of dry rations were distributed among the victims.

Army Medical Camps established in affected areas have treated 4,803 people.

As many as 24 truck loads of relief goods have also been sent from Karachi to flood affected areas during last 24 hours.

The non-governmental organizations (NGOs) and philanthropists are depositing the relief goods and other items with Army Relief Centres established in the city for flood-hit people.

Army relief and rescue operations continue - GEO.tv


----------



## alibaz

Barking bit**. 

Weren't they suppose to do something during floods. Whole world is praising the efforts of PA, PN and PAF, people are contributing in kind and money with the services and few renowned social workers. But trust level they are enjoying, no one is willing to give them any money and even aid in kind now.

Khisiani billi Khamba nochay


----------



## SpArK

*Donors want Pakistan to tax rich to pay for floods*


KARACHI, Pakistan  *Pakistan's plea for billions of dollars to recover from this summer's floods has sparked pressure on the country to reform its dysfunctional tax system, which collects very little money, even from the rich.*


*The country's biggest donor, the United States, has issued one of the strongest warnings, saying the world will only be able to fund a quarter of the tens of billions of dollars it will take to rebuild  and it will be difficult to get American taxpayers to help if Pakistanis aren't footing their share of the bill.*


*But many economists fear the threats are hollow and the U.S. and others will once again bail out Pakistan without insisting on necessary economic reforms because the nuclear-armed country is so important in the war against al-Qaida and the Taliban.*


*"Pakistan can say, 'If you don't help us, the economy crumbles, the Taliban takes over and there goes your war on terror,'" said Akbar Zaidi, an economist who recently published a report on Pakistan's tax system for the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace. *"They don't want to alienate the government, so they will let them off the hook."

*Despite years of international pressure, Pakistan has one of the lowest effective tax rates in the world, equal to about 9 percent of the value of the country's economy, according to the Carnegie report. In contrast, the U.S. equivalent is more than three times as high at about 28 percent.*

*One of the reasons Pakistan's rate is so low is because many people avoid paying taxes. Fewer than 2 percent of the country's 175 million citizens pay any income tax, according to the report.
*

Also, some sectors of the economy like agriculture  a major money maker for the elite  are totally exempt from tax, and the rich have pushed to keep it that way.


*"A small elite comprised of the military, land owners, and the rising urban upper and middle classes, is loath to give up any of its wealth (some of which is illegally accumulated)," said the report.
*



Ishrat Hussain, former head of the Pakistan central bank, estimated that better enforcement of current tax policies and the elimination of *key exemptions should produce an effective tax rate of 15 percent  generating nearly $10 billion in additional revenue per year.
*

That money would go a long way toward repairing devastation from the floods, which affected more than 18 million people and damaged and destroyed over 1.8 million homes. It would also provide the money necessary to begin fixing Pakistan's crumbling school system and health infrastructure.


*"This is a time we have to tell people that we have to all pitch in and mobilize our own resources," said Hussain. "Why should the international community come to your rescue if you are not doing your part of the bargain?"*


He said donors should keep up the pressure on Pakistan, but advised against directly linking reconstruction money to tax reform, predicting the move could backfire in a country where animosity toward the West, and the U.S. in particular, is extremely high.
"It wouldn't be a very smart move because people here would consider this as an intrusion on their sovereignty, and the debate would then be muddied," said Hussain.



*The U.S. and other countries have donated around $1 billion for emergency relief, and international financial institutions have provided about $2.5 billion in emergency loans. Donors are scheduled to meet in New York this weekend to discuss raising additional aid.
*

*Washington has promised more money for reconstruction, but the U.S. special envoy to Pakistan, Richard Holbrooke, warned during a visit to the country this week that the international community could only fund about 25 percent of the bill. He said the U.S. would not condition reconstruction money on tax reform, but cautioned that American generosity has its limits.
*

"I don't want to withhold money they need, but I think we have to be clear that the Congress is going to be reluctant to give money if the money is filling in a gap because people are not paying taxes," he said.


Earlier this month, the International Monetary Fund held back more than $1 billion of funding because Pakistan had not met a number of economic criteria, including reforming its tax system. The money is part of a multibillion loan Pakistan took out in 2008 to stabilize its economy.


It's unclear if the IMF's tough stance will last. The organization has provided funding to Pakistan in the past when it didn't meet its loan criteria  a move that some Pakistani economists believe was driven by international pressure because of Pakistan's strategic importance.
Pakistan had promised the IMF it would introduce a new tax scheme in July  moving from a general sales tax to a value added tax  but ended up delaying it until the beginning of October because of disagreements between the central government and the provinces, especially Sindh province.


Kaiser Bengali, a senior adviser to the Sindh chief minister who is responsible for negotiating the tax deal with Islamabad, said it seems unlikely that the government will be able to reconcile its differences with the province by the revised deadline.
*"I wouldn't do things simply because the donors are asking me to do it," *said Bengali.


If Pakistan does not reform its tax system and the donors fail to bail the country out, it is unclear how the nation would come up with the money necessary for reconstruction. The government has proposed a one-time tax on urban property and agricultural land not affected by the floods, but it is uncertain whether it will be implemented and how much money it would produce.


Hussain, the former central bank chief, said that even if the one-time tax was implemented, he was worried the elite would simply use their influence to avoid paying anything as they have done in the past.

*"The system has given power to the thieves to monitor themselves," *he said.


Associated Press Writers Ashraf Khan in Karachi and Asif Shahzad in Islamabad contributed to this report.


----------



## Machoman

BS they should double and 3x tax on Zardari only. Suck very penny out of this country.


----------



## trident2010

*Pak govt's corruption and terror threats hamper flood-aid flow*


ISLAMABAD: The effects of the deluge that devastated one-fifth of Pakistan will be felt for a long time to come. Given the colossal damage, the international community is not doing enough, said the head of the UN refugee agency on the eve of a major new UN appeal. Antonio Guterres, top official of the UNHCR, urged the world to do far more to help Pakistan recover from catastrophic floods that hit 20.3 million people.

After the disaster struck, Pakistan's government being unable to cope with such a difficult situation, appealed to the international donors and the world community for help. Foreign donors were slow to respond to the catastrophe, due to its unfolding nature and, perhaps, to the relatively low death toll (more than 1600 as per UN estimate). The response was further slowed down when several media houses highlighted the corruption scandals of the Zardari-led government, urging the world at large not to trust the Pakistani authorities at the helm of affairs. Having unmatched reputation for corruption, Pakistan's President Asif Ali Zardari also played a crucial role intensifying the problems of his government, when he paid an unpopular trip to Europe after the floods struck. Crumbling under pressure, Pakistan's leaders were forced to issue humiliating assurances that any donations they collect will not be stolen.

Pakistan's PM Yusuf Raza Gillani said that 80% of the international assistance would be spent by international organizations. However, he warned that half of the amount would go back to the coffers of international NGO's. Elaborating his point of view Gilani said, "the foreign aid workers would hire offices in expensive areas, draw salaries in dollars and require bullet-proof vehicles for use. Hence, a big chunk of the aid aimed to be spent on affected people will be wasted this way."

Several observers believe that the perception of government being corrupt is a fabricated one. They believe that it is the handiwork of those forces who want to derail the current democratic setup. "The government's corruption hype was fuelled by the security establishment of the country. And the establishment got support of some media groups. I think the government has tried its best to cope with the situation. It was all fabricated," says Kamran Shafi, political analyst.

The overall security situation across the country also came as a big hurdle in the way of swift response. Scores of western aid workers, who had to depart for Pakistan by mid-August to help the affected people refused to come, when the US authorities warned of possible terror attacks on aid workers.

Lacking basic facilities and expertise to cope with the situation of such a great magnitude, the government had no option except relying on the services of armed forces. Bringing boats and helicopters that the civil powers lacked, the army rescued tens of thousands of stranded people across the country and dispensed much of the government's aid. Over 70,000 troops have been directed to help the flood victims. The current disaster provided a good opportunity for the armed forces to restore its image among the people which was badly affected under Musharraf's military rule. Army relief trucks covered with banners, saying " Pakistani army and the people of Pakistan are together" drew a lot of respect from the masses as they surged through cities and towns of the country.

It was only this week that the government met with some success in improving its image. PM Yusuf Raza Gilani announced some immediate measures which include: Every flood-affected family will receive 20,000 Pakistani rupees ($234). With 20 million affected, that would total at least $4.68 billion; those whose homes were destroyed will receive an additional 80,000 rupees, ($935). That will cost another $1.76 billion; extremely at-risk families  such as those headed by women or the disabled  will also receive $58 a month for the next six months.

The World Bank and Asian Development Bank have also promised $3 billion in soft loans. America has promised to donate $250m and Saudi Arabia $106m. More pledges are expected next month at a meeting of mostly Western and Arab governments, known as the "Friends of Democratic Pakistan".



Pak govt's corruption and terror threats hamper flood-aid flow - The Times of India


----------



## sparklingway

For those still confused about or questioning the scale of the disaster, this is the biggest aid appeal from the UN in its 65 year history.

*UN Launches $2 Billion Pakistan Appeal*​By ANITA SNOW, Associated press Writer | (AP)
Published: September 17, 2010

UNITED NATIONS (AP) *The U.N. says it's making the largest disaster appeal ever, asking the world's governments and humanitarian groups to raise a total of $2 billion for Pakistan's flood victims.

Previously, the largest appeal for disaster relief was the $1.5 billion in aid for victims of the devastating January earthquake in Haiti.

The $2 billion appeal announced Friday by Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon includes the nearly $500 million the U.N. initially asked countries and organizations to donate after the onset of massive flooding nearly two months ago.*

Since then, the flooding has continued to spread, affecting more than 20 million people across a region of at least 160,000 square kilometers (62,000 square miles) an area larger than England.

"We have all been struck by the enormous scale of the crisis," Ban said. "The human tragedy is immense and it is growing. The flood waters are (still) moving."

The floods killed more than 1,700 people and damaged or destroyed nearly 1.9 million homes over the summer.

Food, shelter and other emergency aid is still being supplied to displaced people in areas that remain under water. In regions where floodwaters have receded, aid is needed for early recovery efforts.

Crops, irrigation, drainage and storage facilities were devastated across the largely agricultural nation. Farmers who lost crops and who cannot plant again by November will probably remain dependent on aid well into 2012, the U.N. says.

Ban said children and pregnant women have been left particularly vulnerable by the crisis. "Pakistan is not facing just one humanitarian crisis, but many," Ban said. "All of this makes the Pakistan floods the worst disaster the United Nations has responded to in its 65-year history."

The U.N.'s new humanitarian chief, Undersecretary General Valerie Amos, said countries had already been generous this year, contributing more than $5 billion so far in response to various U.N. appeals for humanitarian relief.

"But more is now needed," Amos said. "We must do our part. We simply cannot stand by and watch the immense suffering in a disaster of this scale," she added.

The U.N. is seeking funding for food, health, education, shelter, water, sanitation and hygiene, as well as the operating of camps for displaced people, the recovery of the country's farm sector, and rebuilding of communities.

Officials from the U.N. and its partner agencies, Pakistan, and other countries are holding a high-level meeting at the United Nations on Sunday to discuss the flood disaster.


----------



## BATMAN

I saw one telthon on european TV and retired ISI chief Durrani was there answering all the tough questions.
In side the studio presenters were mentioning Mr. Zardari as Mr. 10&#37;.
What do you think after listening this people will donate?
Whole world know that politicians of Pakistan are busy distributing aid money among themselves while ignoring the designated institution NDMA!! this act itself speaks volumes of the intentions of govt.

Pakistanis themselve are sending all their aid through Pak army.

It is well known what state ministers and their children are doing in Pakistan.


----------



## BATMAN

Americans came to the rescue of corrupt regime!!!!
bravo USA whole population wish to roast this corrupt regime whom you are supporting!
Zardari went to UK and France on a fake state visit along with band of traitors, where he smoked millions of state dollars.
All what he achieved on his visit was a property deal in UK / France and protocol by shoes.


----------



## ares

BATMAN said:


> Americans came to the rescue of corrupt regime!!!!
> bravo USA whole population wish to roast this corrupt regime whom you are supporting!
> Zardari went to UK and France on a fake state visit along with band of traitors, where he smoked millions of state dollars.
> All what he achieved on his visit was a property deal in UK / France and protocol by shoes.





Is not this govt elected by people of Pakistan itself. How should the America help, if not through your govt?
If you are unhappy with your govt, then why not pass no-confidence motion and elect new one? or you do not like democracy itself, would prefer a dictatorship?


----------



## NWO

ares said:


> You love to make a fool of yourself ??
> 
> Is not this govt elected by people of Pakistan itself. How should the America help, if not through your govt?
> If you are unhappy with your govt, then why not pass no-confidence motion and elect new one? or you do not like democracy itself, would prefer a dictatorship?


Take a chill pill, man. He was just saying that US shouldn't do anything to interfere. And by approving of him, they are interfering by giving support.


----------



## ares

NWO said:


> Take a chill pill, man. He was just saying that US shouldn't do anything to interfere. And by approving of him, they are interfering by giving support.



Pls enlighten me, how is US interfering? Is giving a statement that "US supports democracy in Pakistan" an interference or helping Pakistan's govt with flood relief, an interference?


----------



## GUNNER

*India gives Pakistan $20 mn for flood relief*

India's permanent representative to the United Nations, Hardeep Singh Puri, has given a cheque for $20 million to the UN Secretary General, Ban Ki-moon, as India's contribution towards the 'Pakistan Emergency Response Plan'. 

The cheque was handed over to Ban in the presence of Pakistan's Permanent Representative to the UN, Abdullah Hussain Haroon Friday. 

Puri recalled the messages of solidarity, sympathy and support from Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and External Affairs Minister S. M. Krishna to their Pakistani counterparts in the immediate aftermath of the devastating floods that affected parts of Pakistan in August this year.

"Natural disasters do not respect national boundaries. This is a small but significant gesture from the highest levels of the Indian government conveying the message that the people of India stand by the people of Pakistan in their hour of need," he said.

This amount of $ 20 million is in addition to the amount of $ 5 million that the Government of India has already contributed to the World Food Programme for its relief efforts in Pakistan.

Later at a meeting for the launch of the 'Revised Pakistan Floods Emergency Response Plan', Puri noted that Pakistan has been severely affected by the massive floods and the humanitarian catastrophe continues to unfold.

"India is familiar with the consequences of natural disasters and therefore understands very well the trauma and the suffering that our Pakistani brethren are going through," he said.

"We cannot remain unconcerned with this grave humanitarian crisis of enormous magnitude in our immediate neighbourhood," Puri said. "As a member of the international community and more significantly as a close neighbour, India recognizes its responsibility to support Pakistan." 

The envoy said he had no doubt that the people of Pakistan have the strength and resilience to overcome this natural disaster.

However, the magnitude of the tragedy makes it incumbent on the international community to pool its energies and resources and to assist Pakistan in its efforts to rebuild and rehabilitate the devastated region, Puri said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

*Pakistan floods renew heated debate on dam project*


ISLAMABAD: This summer's floods in Pakistan have reopened a quarter-century-old debate on whether to build a large hydroelectric dam on the River Indus, a dispute that has split the nation along regional lines. Supporters say the water reservoir could have prevented much of the floods' devastation and boosted agricultural production along the river. Opponents say just the opposite.

The debate over the Kalabagh Dam shows how the worst natural disaster in Pakistan's history, affecting some 20 million people, has unearthed deep fissures in its society. There is a chronic mistrust among Pakistan's four provinces and the central government, and critics accuse wealthy landowners of naked self-interest in wanting to ensure the Indus keeps irrigating their crops.

Kalabagh is in eastern Punjab province, the country's most populous and prosperous region, where the glacier-fed River Indus moves from northwestern mountains to plains and nourishes millions of acres (hectares) of wheat, cotton and sugar cane crops. The dam was first proposed in 1984, but political sensitivities mean it has never passed the planning stage.

In the northwest, politicians and farmers fear the dam could mean more flooding and not less. They say if the dam's reservoir was full, surplus water would be diverted into some districts in the region. South of Punjab, where the Indus runs into the Arabian Sea, they fear the dam would mean drought and poor crops. Both regions ultimately think that it would give Punjab even more economic and political clout.

The governor of Punjab dismisses the arguments as ``nonsense.'' ``It is an emotional issue that they play up and say the 'Punjabis are stealing your water,''' said Salman Taseer, a vocal proponent of the dam. ``It is a storage dam, it is not diverting any water. The studies have been done. It is cheap to build, near the national grid and the studies have been done. Kalabagh is ideal in every way.''

This year's floods began six weeks ago in the northwest after exceptionally heavy monsoon rains. The deluge slowly worked its way down the Indus and its tributaries, washing over at least 3 million hectares (7.4 million acres) of farm land, and destroying or damaging more than 1.8 million homes.

Shams-ul-Mulk, a former chairman of Pakistan's Water and Power Development Authority and a strong supporter of the dam, said even a ``common man'' could see that having the dam in place would have mitigated the floods.

The Indus already has two large dams on it. He said one of them, the Tarbela Dam, was able to control water flows of 238,000 cubic feet per second just days before the July 29 floods. The proposed Kalabagh Dam, which would lie further south, could handle another 300,000 cubic feet per second of water that would be gradually released down the country.

Meteorological official Riaz Khan said that at their peak, the floodwaters in southern Pakistan flowed at 1.15 million cubic feet per second.

``The floods wouldn't have been a monster'' with the dam, said Mulk, who is himself from the northwest.

No one disputes the electricity that would be supplied from the dam would benefit the whole country. Pakistan has for years struggled with electricity shortages, leading to outages for up to 16 hours a day in some areas and damaging industrial growth. The suffering is worst in summer, when the temperatures soar but power cuts mean fans and air conditioners won't work.

Studies show the dam would generate some 3,400 megawatts of electricity and could be built in under five years.

Still, few outside Punjab support it. Leaders in the northwestern province of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa say the dam will destroy farmlands in the Peshawar valley _ the main source of agriculture in the region _ as water from its reservoir would seep into surrounding land, raising the water table.

They also fear the dam would force incoming floodwaters to spread to areas beyond the already vulnerable district of Nowshera, which is susceptible because of its geography and was badly hit in this summer's deluge.

``We will never let it happen,'' said Bashir Bilour, a senior minister in the northwest province.

Mulk disagreed, saying the proposed Kalabagh dam's site is too far south of Nowshera district to worsen any flooding in the northwest.

Aurangzeb Khan, 57, who owns a farm on the outskirts of Peshawar city, opposes it. He said before the construction of the two dams in the province decades ago, his land used to yields fruits such as grapes and oranges.

``It's been years since I can recall them growing. More dams mean lesser or no crops at all'' because the land is too soaked with water, he said.

In southern Sindh province, there are fears Punjab will use the Kalabagh dam to hog water, meaning even less will reach their farmlands. That could also lead to greater salination. Waters from the Indus help hold back salt water flowing in from the Arabian Sea that inundates increasing amounts of the delta region.

``The dam means our lands will turn into deserts,'' said Khaliq Junejo, vice chairman of a Sindhi nationalist party.

Punjab's governor alleged the resistance in Sindh was being led by wealthy feudal landowners whose sole interest was personal profit.

``They are all occupying huge areas, that is one reason that they don't want the Kalabagh Dam,'' Taseer said.

Tahir Qureshi, an adviser with the International Union for Conservation of Nature, said Pakistan could build multiple dams, but it first has to introduce an efficient water management scheme and upgrade its canal system, otherwise it risks drying out Sindh.

While the fierce debate over the dam is likely to rage on, its politics are so perilous it looks unlikely to be built soon. Two of Pakistan's military rulers who backed the project, Pervez Musharraf and Zia ul-Haq, were unable to push it through during their tenures.

The current civilian administration has avoided taking a clear stand. The ruling Pakistan People's Party would risk alienating its main support base in Sindh and coalition allies both there and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa if it pushed for the dam.

For now, President Asif Ali Zardari favors pursuing smaller, less controversial projects instead.

``Until there is national consensus on it, we should not insist on it and seek to build small and medium dams for which sites have already been identified at various locations in all provinces,'' his spokesman Farhatullah Babar said.


Pakistan floods renew heated debate on dam project - The Times of India


----------



## Solomon2

*Flood victim torches himself outside PM house *

MULTAN: An unemployed father-of-four who lost his home in Pakistan's devastating floods died Monday after setting fire to himself outside the prime minister's home, officials said. link


----------



## huzihaidao12

China's military helicopters to carry out first overseas mission - People's Daily Online


Approved by China's Central Military Committee, four transport helicopters from the Xinjiang Military Area will be assigned to fly to flood-affected areas in Pakistan for post-disaster relief on Sept. 21.

It will be the first time Chinese military helicopters have carried out an overseas mission.

It is reported that the four transport helicopters, together with ground support staff and parts of relief supplies, will take off from a military airfield in Hotan, a city located in the South west of Xinjiang, China. 

According to requirements put forward by the Pakistani government and its military, these helicopters will provide relief support in the air when they arrive in flood-affected areas.

By Li Mu, People's Daily Online


----------



## huzihaidao12

[&#202;&#211;&#198;&#181;]&#214;&#208;&#185;&#250;&#189;&#226;&#183;&#197;&#190;&#252;&#210;&#189;&#193;&#198;&#190;&#200;&#212;&#174;&#182;&#211;&#198;&#244;&#179;&#204;&#184;&#176;&#176;&#205;&#187;&#249;&#203;&#185;&#204;&#185;"+pindao+"_&#214;&#208;&#185;&#250;&#205;&#248;&#194;&#231;&#181;&#231;&#202;&#211;&#204;&#168;

&#20013;&#22269;&#32593;&#32476;&#30005;&#35270;&#21488;&#28040;&#24687;(&#20013;&#22269;&#26032;&#38395&#65306;&#20170;&#22825;&#20940;&#26216;5&#28857;&#65292;&#20013;&#22269;&#20154;&#27665;&#35299;&#25918;&#20891;&#21307;&#30103;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#21551;&#31243;&#39134;&#36212;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#21463;&#28798;&#22320;&#21306;&#25191;&#34892;&#25937;&#25588;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;

&#12288;&#12288;&#36825; 68&#20154;&#21307;&#30103;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#26469;&#33258;&#27982;&#21335;&#20891;&#21306;&#24635;&#21307;&#38498;&#12289;&#20891;&#20107;&#31185;&#23398;&#38498;&#12289;&#27982;&#21335;&#20891;&#21306;&#30142;&#30149;&#39044;&#38450;&#25511;&#21046;&#20013;&#24515;&#65292;&#35299;&#25918;&#20891;302&#21307;&#38498;&#31561;&#21333;&#20301;&#65292;&#20854;&#20013;&#21307;&#30103;&#38431;&#21592; 46&#20154;&#65292;40&#37;&#30340;&#38431;&#21592;&#25191;&#34892;&#36807;&#32500;&#21644;&#31561;&#37325;&#22823;&#20219;&#21153;&#12290;&#21307;&#30103;&#25937;&#25588;&#38431;&#20934;&#22791;&#20102;30&#22823;&#31867;2000&#22810;&#31181;&#33647;&#21697;&#21644;&#25163;&#26415;&#22120;&#26800;&#65292;&#39044;&#35745;&#27599;&#22825;&#33021;&#25509;&#35786;300&#21040;500&#22810;&#20154;&#65292;&#28385;&#36275;&#20004;&#19975;&#22810;&#20154;&#30340;&#23601;&#35786;&#12290;&#39318;&#25209;&#21307;&#30103;&#35774;&#22791;&#21644;&#33647;&#26448;&#24050;&#20110;18&#26085;&#36816;&#25269;&#24052;&#22522;&#26031;&#22374;&#12290;&#20170;&#22825;&#21551;&#31243;&#30340;&#21307;&#30103;&#38431;&#25269;&#36798;&#28798;&#21306;&#21518;&#65292;&#23558;&#24314;&#31435;&#19968;&#25152;&#37326;&#25112;&#21307;&#38498;&#12290;


Network television news in China (China News): Today 5:00, People's Liberation Army medical rescue team leaves fly a rescue mission in the affected areas of Pakistan. 

This is the medical rescue team of 68 people from the Jinan Military General Hospital, Military Academy of Sciences, Centre for Disease Prevention and Control, Jinan Military Region, PLA 302 Hospital and other units, including the medical team of 46 people, 40% of the members performed major tasks of peacekeeping. Medical rescue team has prepared more than 2000 kinds of 30 categories of medicines and surgical instruments, expects 300 to 500 admissions a day more than meet the 20 000 people in attendance. The first batch of medical equipment and medicines arrived in Pakistan was on the 18th. The medical team left here today after arriving in the area, will establish a field hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Google Flood Map

The locations of relief and medical camps have been updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*Prefabricated house built for flood affected areas in Pakistan*

Mr Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani PM of Pakistan inspected a low cost inspected housing specially manufactured to meet the demand of the flood affected areas here at Prime Minister House.

The model was prepared by the Pakistan National Steel Association. The Prime Minister observed that the low cost pre fabricated house built with the galvanized sheets would be a suitable shelter mainly in the winter and rainy season yet would become quite uncomfortable during the summer months.

The manufacturers apprised the Prime Minister that this 10x10 feet room including a separate toilet will be available at PKR 65000. They also informed the Premier that the low cost rust free pre fabricated house is suitable for winter season as well as hilly areas but the same can also be used in the hot regions by covering it with a thatch or applying reflecting paints.


Steel Guru : Prefabricated house built for flood affected areas in Pakistan - 166249 - 2010-09-21


----------



## SpArK

*Pakistan needs trade not aid: Qureshi​*







NEW YORK: Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi has said Pakistan wants economic growth in exchange of trade so he urged generous nations to let Pakistan have access to their markets for his countrys economic development, Geo News reported.

We need trade more than aid, Shah Mehmood Qureshi told attendees of a forum.
Addressing a Socialist International Forum (SIF) in New York, he said the government was trying to address economic challenges being surfaced by worst ever floods in the history of country.

He thanked international community for its generous help and donations to deal with such a monstrous challenge.

Pakistani people have forged unity among their ranks to help rehabilitate flood-ravaged people, he informed attendees.

He urged SIF forum to extend Pakistan access to European markets, which he thinks should be the better way to uplift shattering economy of a flood-ravaged nation.

Qureshi also held one-on-one meeting with Turk foreign minister to discuss issues pertaining to cooperation in sectors including agriculture and skilled education.





Pakistan needs trade not aid: Qureshi


----------



## brahmastra

*1 lakh more displaced by lake burst in Pak, says UN
*
Karachi, Sep 21 (AFP)* Some 100,000 more people have been displaced after a lake burst in southern Pakistan where massive floods have already affected millions of people, *a UN spokesman said today,

The Manchar lake in southern Sindh province overflowed on Friday, forcing people living in the area to seek refuge elsewhere, UN spokesman Maurizio Giuliano told AFP.

"More than a hundred thousand (have) been displaced. Not only houses, but boats were also found in pieces (in the affected areas, and) crops are completely washed away," Giuliano said.

Jam Saifullah Dharejo, the provincial irrigation minister said: "The burst in the lake has affected a large population in Jamshoro district, but we cannot estimate the exact number of people affected, they are in thousands."

"Sindh continues to host the largest number of flood-displaced people, in addition to experiencing the worst of the current flooding," a UN statement said separately.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Pakistan's Floods: Through Hell and High Water - TIME

By Omar Waraich / Nowshera Monday, Sep. 20, 2010


Musafir Khan tilts back a dusty prayer cap, shuts his small, sunken eyes and wrings the sweat from his beard. The 55-year-old grandfather says he should be accustomed to the heat by now, but it's difficult to see how he or any of the other 6 million people rendered homeless by Pakistan's floods can get used to the misery in which they find themselves. "The tents are unbearable," he says. He gestures across one of the makeshift camps that sprawl around the northwest garrison town of Nowshera, where temperatures easily reach 38&#176;C and winds fall to an evil, scorching whisper. "It's better outside."

For five weeks, Khan and his relatives have sat there, under the white, overwhelming sun. Near the ragged rope beds on which he and his male relatives are clustered, young children &#8212; some of them naked &#8212; trudge across the dirt. Some have red-streaked hair, a sign of the protein deficiency that occurs in malnutrition. Small helpings of food arrive at either end of the day, between which everyone is hungry &#8212; not only because it's Ramadan, but also because there just isn't enough. The camp's medic reports that many suffer from scabies and diarrhea, but they've at least been spared the cholera that is a constant fear in this flood-ravaged land. (See pictures of Pakistan's waiting place.)

Khan has no idea when he will return to his village. His mud-brick home has been washed away. "When we left our homes, there was water everywhere," he recalls. "It was rising up our legs at the same time as it poured on our heads." His two sons, both builders, fear that they may no longer be able to support the family. "Only Allah knows what will happen to us," Khan says.

When the floodwaters that burst free of the Indus River finally empty into the Arabian Sea, they will leave behind a land mired in the mud of uncertainty. One of the biggest natural calamities in Pakistan's history has overwhelmed an already creaky state. A civilian government has been further weakened after being seen to fail its people. A powerful army may have burnished its reputation by leading the rescue efforts, but it finds itself overstretched. Militants, restrained by military offensives last year, now sense opportunity. A fresh wave of terrorist attacks is sweeping across the country. The economy has been ravaged to the tune of tens of billions of dollars. And with a third of all agricultural crops submerged, there are fears of food shortages and ensuing civil unrest. (See pictures of the aftermath of Pakistan's floods.)

Many Pakistanis gloomily acknowledge that things have never been worse. A few live in the hope that the disaster will transform the country, alerting not just themselves but also the global community to Pakistan's parlous state and prompting some sort of redemptive change in national direction. Rather more Pakistanis, however, feel that there is no political leader able to channel those hopes. Indeed, some say that nothing can stop the nation from its grim, gothic slide into anarchy and failure. But there is one thing that everybody agrees on: Pakistan will never be the same. Shockwaves from the Great Flood of 2010 are being felt in politics, counterterrorism, the economy and the soul of a nation.

*Postdiluvian Politics*
"I don't think anybody will fully recover," President Asif Ali Zardari recently conceded to a group of journalists. He most certainly won't. As the floods hit, his administration came under attack for failing to respond to the needs of the 20 million people affected. Rescue and relief efforts were wretchedly slow and Zardari's absence didn't help. He was, admittedly, on long-scheduled state visits to France and the U.K. to discuss the important business of counterterrorism, and while there was able to raise money for flood victims (even if he did sneak in a quick holiday at his 16th century Norman ch&#226;teau). But when Zardari was slipping off to the Elys&#233;e Palace or being chauffeured to Chequers, Pakistan's army chief and the country's opposition leaders were pictured on TV, devotedly hastening to flood victims and scoring political capital. Junior partners in Zardari's ruling coalition, seizing on popular anger at the President's failure to lead from the front, are calling for rebellion. Altaf Hussain, the leader of the Karachi-based Muttahida Quami Movement, which is a member of Zardari's coalition, has demanded a "French-style" revolution, urging "patriotic generals" to rid the country of "feudals" and "corrupt politicians." (See pictures of what survivors carried away from Pakistan's floods.)

A widespread willingness, even on the part of the homeless, to recognize that the scale of the disaster was beyond anyone's control will buy Zardari some time. "The whole of Pakistan has become a river, from Swat to Karachi. What can any government do?" asks flood victim Khan in the Nowshera camp, throwing his hands in the air. Keen for democracy to remain in place, the political opposition will also not countenance any sudden, arbitrary attempts to oust Zardari. "My party is terribly disappointed with the performance of the Zardari government," says Nisar Ali Khan of the Pakistan Muslim League and leader of the opposition. "But we feel very strongly that the failures of this government should not be seen as the failures of democracy. This government should only be removed by the democratic process, and at the moment we are mired in so many difficulties you can't think of an election."

When a poll can next be taken, change is likely. (Before the monsoon rains, opinion polls registered Zardari's popularity at 20&#37;; it must now be in single digits.) But the army, of course, may intervene first. To be sure, it isn't likely to gratuitously tarnish its newfound popularity by staging a hasty coup, and it wouldn't want to offend Washington, which has worked to shore up Pakistan's fledgling democracy, unless there were extremely pressing reasons for doing so. The army should also be satisfied with the amount of power that it currently enjoys &#8212; "it controls decisionmaking on foreign policy and national security," says Farzana Shaikh, author of Making Sense of Pakistan. And yet a coup cannot be ruled out. "The moments when the army has seized power are generally when the country has been on its knees and it steps in as a savior," Shaikh adds. "There's no reason why we shouldn't expect a repeat performance."

*The War and the Flood*
At Rawalpindi's heavily fortified military headquarters, all attention is focused on the 72,000 troops engaged in the war on flood damage &#8212; and for the war against Taliban militancy, that is a problem. Units defending territory that had been wrenched back from militants in the Swat Valley are now needed elsewhere. Action against the Taliban hasn't entirely stopped &#8212; the fighting continues in the tribal areas of Khyber, Bajaur and especially Orakzai, where many militants fled after last year's offensive in South Waziristan and from where they threaten the city of Peshawar. But offensives have been put on hold. "In the areas where one had a plan for an offensive position, one is being forced to take a defensive position," sighs a senior military official, who spoke to TIME under condition of anonymity. The prospect of a push into North Waziristan, long urged by Washington, is not an option for the foreseeable future.

With the army and the state overstretched, the militants are gaining new ground. Already, there is a resigned acceptance of their role in flood relief. Militant groups have set up hundreds of tents and distributed food and medication. "[Given] the kind of catastrophe that you see, you have to work with the devil," the military official says. "One would like to offer him some space to help us." Banned terror outfits like the Jamaat-ud-Dawah &#8212; blamed for the November 2008 Mumbai massacre &#8212; have re-emerged under new names and with an unsettling confidence. Nawa-i-Waqt, a widely circulated Urdu daily, carried an advertisement from the group on Aug. 4 soliciting funds for its flood-relief work.

Some of the areas worst hit by floods &#8212; the northwest and southern Punjab &#8212; look certain to provide fresh Taliban recruits, since poverty has long been Pakistani fanaticism's most potent fuel. "If, when the people go back, the state fails to provide basic means of survival, then they could be lured by the militants," the military official says. The Taliban's claim that the floods were divine punishment for Pakistan's failure to adhere to the strict tenets of Shari'a, or Islamic law, already has considerable purchase among deeply religious sections of society.

In the meantime, extremists are taking terrifying advantage of a nation's distraction. On Sept. 1, a triple suicide bombing targeting Shi'ite Muslims ripped through the city of Lahore, killing 35, injuring more than 200 and sparking violent protests against a police force seen as ineffective and unprepared. On Sept. 3, at least 59 Shi'ites were killed when a bomber attacked a procession in the southwestern city of Quetta. Four days later, a bomb placed in a police compound in the northwest killed 16, mostly women and children, and wounded at least 50. "The worst aspect of the floods is the further erosion of the state, and the vacuum is being filled by the extremists," says Iqbal Haider, a human-rights campaigner and former Law Minister.
*
A Widening Toll*
As bombs rock the country, fears are also building of the social unrest that may be triggered by an economic meltdown. The country's largest city and commercial hub, Karachi, is already on a knife-edge. Plagued by Pakistan's highest levels of sectarian killings, this heaving metropolis of 18 million fitfully erupts into spasms of violence as rival ethnic and political groups engage in open gun battles. The city comes to a juddering halt for days. "It affects me badly," says Zubair Gilani, who runs a factory that designs and produces fashionable clothes for export to Italy.

Having hit the supply of cotton, the floods will now only add to the woes of garment businesses like Gilani's and thereby undermine one of Pakistan's chief exports. Even more seriously, in the rural areas of Sindh province beyond Karachi, the loss of rice and possibly wheat crops over the coming months will hurt the agricultural sector and has sparked fears of food shortages. Floodwaters have destroyed 8.9 million acres (3.6 million hectares) of agricultural land and killed 7.2 million farm animals, according to the government's figures. "There will be no income at least until March," says Hamir Soomro, a landowner from the town of Shikarpur, where his family's 1,200 acres (490 hectares) of rice have been submerged and his wheat seed for the winter washed away.

Those who depended on the land have had to flee. In the historic town of Thatta, the road from Karachi is lined with families sitting helplessly in the open air. Others are crowded in the Makli necropolis, a 14th century graveyard consecrated to the region's Sufi saints, with some leaning on tombstones for support. Many Sindhis &#8212; perhaps as many as 200,000 &#8212; have made for the dubious shelter of Karachi's slums and tent cities, adding to a volatile ethnic mix of Urdu speakers and Pashtuns. "The city can't cope with this many people," says a Sindh provincial government official who did not wish to be named. "There will be tensions. The crime rate will rise. And how long will the government be able to feed these people?" The situation is not much better in the countryside, where already rampant banditry looks set to increase along with land disputes. "Farmers are arming themselves in advance," says Soomro.

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has warned his Cabinet of the "serious social implications" that economic misery could trigger. By some estimates, he said, the damage inflicted to the economy could be as high as $43 billion &#8212; a quarter of the country's GDP. Some economists dispute the figure as being too pessimistic, but that doesn't alter Pakistan's fundamental desperation. The country has received $3 billion in loans from the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank for relief and reconstruction, swelling its already $55.5 billion external debt. It is also dependent on an $11.3 billion support package from the International Monetary Fund (IMF), whose conditions Pakistan was struggling to meet before the floods. After the disaster, growth is set to slow by as much as 2%, inflation to rise and the budget deficit to grow &#8212; all trending against IMF stipulations.

Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, Pakistan's Finance Minister, hasn't conceded defeat yet. "[The floods] could be an opportunity to make tough decisions," he says. "For example, we could push through a sales tax, introduce a flood surcharge on well-to-do people and get some leeway from the IMF and the international community." He speaks of the recovery effort as "a spur of economic activity," boosting construction and allied sectors. In agriculture, he believes there will be gains in the long run, with the water table rising for better-irrigated crops, and the silt left over from the floods making more land more cultivable.

For many Pakistanis, however, that's impossibly far ahead. It's the coming months that fill them with foreboding. This year's Independence Day celebrations, on Aug. 14, were scarcely marked. The usual sharp surge in Ramadan retail sales eluded Islamabad and Karachi's eerily quiet shopping centers. Television and radio stations have attempted to revive spirits by replaying patriotic pop songs that recall brighter days, but it's a forlorn effort. To make matters worse, the Pakistan cricket team, a rare source of national pride, has been embroiled in scandal, with three of its leading players suspended after allegations of match-fixing. "It's deeply disappointing," says former cricket legend Imran Khan. "There's the war on terror, this flood devastation, and all of this has made it just that much more demoralizing." 

*A Nation Endures*
Without even sporting distractions to rely on, postdiluvian Pakistanis are left to simply scrutinize themselves, and the collective examination is painful. The old fictions &#8212; that everything terrible befalling the country must be the result of archenemy India or the Taliban or the machinations of the U.S. &#8212; no longer hold true. Instead, there is a widespread realization that the devastating ease with which the floodwaters swept away lives and livelihoods has nothing to do with external agents, and everything to do with the failure of successive governments to invest in infrastructure and development. It's as if the waters have receded to reveal decades of neglect by regimes that pursued nuclear and military ambitions instead of new industries, decent roads, civil-aid plans and sturdy bridges. 

These days, it's clear to everyone that tens of millions are struggling on the margins, driven there by a government that spends less than 1.5% of GDP on education and health. In the cities' well-heeled neighborhoods, social gatherings have become more solemn affairs. As glasses are drained and ashtrays filled, political and social gossip has been displaced by talk of the floods' misery. "Many of us who comfortably sat in cities were not aware of the poverty in rural areas," says Ayesha Tammy Haq, a Karachi-based columnist and television talk-show host. "Now it's come into our living rooms through the television and it's sitting on the highway," she adds, gesturing at the human tide on one of Karachi's fume-choked thoroughfares. Her prognosis for Pakistan is not happy. "People said this country would change before, but it hasn't," she says, referring to the hope-filled aftermath of the 2005 Kashmir earthquake and the optimism generated more recently by the so-called lawyers' movement &#8212; a campaign that succeeded in reinstating the country's chief justice after his 2007 dismissal by military ruler General Pervez Musharraf. "If you want to harness resentment and anger, you need leadership," she says. "We haven't seen a leader emerge out of the floods."

For Gilani, the clothes exporter, the cataclysmic national crises are occurring far too frequently. The last was the assassination of Benazir Bhutto in December 2007, in the wake of which his factory was ransacked and burned down as angry mobs tore through the streets of Karachi and large black columns of smoke filled the air. The insurance was only sufficient for recouping half of his assets. "It'll take me at least another year before we recover," says Gilani. But his attitude toward Pakistan's future has irrevocably changed. "I don't want my children to live in this country," he says. "The reason why people don't leave is because they don't have options. If you took a poll of people asking if they'd like to have a green card, only a few madmen would say no." 

With most people having no choice but to continue living in Pakistan, the population seems to be drawing tentative hope from two areas. The first is the country's geopolitical significance. Pakistan is simply too important for the U.S. and its allies to give up on. Not only does its collapse imperil the war in Afghanistan, but the destabilization of the world's second largest Muslim nation and the threat of its nuclear stockpile slipping loose are the West's worst nightmare. "The situation is grim beyond belief," says analyst Shaikh, "but [Pakistan is] somehow kept afloat by the international community, just enough to keep it from breaking at the seams."

The second saving grace is the fact that ordinary Pakistanis have not given up on themselves. At the dusty camp in Nowshera, Sher Muhammad speaks of his bleak prospects. "I used to build houses," he says. "The money was good, but I could only get work five or 10 days a month. Now there is no work for me to do. Everything has been washed away." He is angry with the government and what he describes as its indifference to the poor. But he is not looking to anyone but the poor for answers. "We can't go out and protest in the streets &#8212; the police will come and beat us. All we can do is hide that anger in our hearts, and slowly rebuild this country ourselves. It's our country. We can't see it fall."


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*China pledges another $200m in Pakistan flood aid*​

Thursday, 23 Sep, 2010


BEIJING: China is to give another 200 million dollars in emergency flood aid to Pakistan, Premier Wen Jiabao announced during a visit to New York for a UN anti-poverty summit.

The announcement comes a month after Beijing faced sharp criticism of its relief pledges from Washingtons pointman on Pakistan, Richard Holbrooke, who called on Islamabad's close ally to step up to the plate and do more to help.

I wish to take this opportunity to announce that China will, on top of the pledged assistance, provide another 200 million dollars of assistance to Pakistan, Wen said.

China had previously offered about 47 million dollars in aid to Pakistan following the devastating floods, which UN agencies say affected 21 million people and left 12 million in need of emergency food aid.

Torrential rain began falling in northern Pakistan in July and the floods have since moved slowly south, wiping out villages and farmland, and affecting an area roughly the size of England.

This summer, China itself has been battling its worst floods in more than a decade, which left thousands dead or missing.  AFP


----------



## Aeon

*UN demands $180m dollars to feed Pakistan flood victims*
Saturday, 25 Sep, 2010

ISLAMABAD: *The United Nations on Friday called for 180 million dollars to feed six million flood victims in Pakistan till the end of this year.*

The UN is facing a shortage of money to meet the food requirements of victims of the disaster over the next two months, senior World Food Program official David Kaatrud said.

We have a very large distribution program for six million people on the monthly basis, with a food basket of eight (essential) items, he told a news briefing.

Kaatrud said the WFP would face a shortage of cooking oil and pulses in October and November.

It is over 100 million US dollars for October and an additional 80 million dollars for November, let's say till the end of the year, he said in response to a question about details of the shortages.

*The United Nations has issued a record two-billion-dollar appeal for funds to cope with the disaster, which UN agencies say affected 21 million people and left 12 million in need of emergency food aid.*

*Kaatrud said the coming winter could be challenging for those affected by the flood because of the difficulties aid workers were having with communications and transport and the knock-on effect on the food supply.*

Several roads have been cut off in the north and the quality of tents needs to be improved if they are to cope with the harsher weather, he said.

There has to be an upgrading of the shelter that they are receiving right now, he added.

Torrential rain began falling in northern Pakistan in July and the floods have since moved slowly south, wiping out villages and farmland, and affecting an area roughly the size of England.

*UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon on Friday called the floods in Pakistan the worst natural disaster the United Nations has responded to in its 65-year history.*  AFP


----------



## Aeon

*US, Britain pledge long-term flood aid for Pakistan *
Friday, 24 Sep, 2010

WASHINGTON: *Vice President Joe Biden and visiting British Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg on Thursday pledged their countries&#8217; &#8220;sustained long-term&#8221; support to Pakistani flood victims.*

Meeting for the first time here since Britain&#8217;s Conservative-Liberal Democrats coalition was formed in May, the two said their governments were &#8220;committed to ensuring the most effective possible international response to Pakistan's ongoing flood disaster.&#8221; 

In the wake of devastating monsoon rains that have left some 10 million Pakistanis homeless, &#8220;the US and the UK affirm their commitment to sustained long-term post-flood reconstruction in Pakistan, beyond the immediate humanitarian needs,&#8221; they added.

*&#8220;Stability in Pakistan... is vital for the stability of the region and for security in the wider world,&#8221; they said.*

UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon on Friday called the floods in Pakistan &#8220;the worst natural disaster the United Nations has responded to in its 65-year history.&#8221; *Ban requested a record two billion dollar international aid effort for the Asian country four times his initial request.* &#8211; AFP


----------



## Aeon

*Iran provides $100 mln worth of aid *
Sunday, 26 Sep, 2010

KARACHI: The Iranian Government and its people have donated dollars 100 million worth of assistance and 20 (twenty) consignments weighing 1000 tonnes of required items for flood affectees of Pakistan.

This was stated here Sunday by the out-going incharge of the flood relief activities and Red Crescent Society of Iran, Abbas Babai while addressing a press conference at the Karachi Press Club.

Another consignment of 1000 tonnes carried by 300 trucks will also arrive by road very soon for the flood victims, he said.

He said that all the efforts were being made to facilitate relief efforts in southern and northern parts of Pakistan.

Babai said that on the call of the Supreme leader of Islamic Revolution grand Ayatollah Syed Ali Khamenei, the Iranian Red Crescent Society kicked off its programme to render relief services for flood affected people of Pakistan.

He further elaborated that first camp was established at Makli, 10 kms from Thatta, with the capacity of 270 tents. Totally, so far, 190 relief workers of the Red Crescent Society have worked and treated 10,000 patients with the assistance of 21 medical camps.

Moreover, the public and government relief consignments including tents, carpets, blankets, mineral water, kitchen sets, pulses, flour, rice, edible oil, washing liquid and hygiene sets in different intervals arrived in Pakistan, he added.

The affected people covered with all the supplies included that in Badin, Sujawal, Thatta, Jamshoro, Bargha, Moro and Sehwan Sharif, Mehar, Rahim Yar Khan and other areas, he added.


----------



## Aeon

*Figc donates 100,000 euros to Pakistan relief *
Monday, 27 Sep, 2010

ROME: The Italian Football Federation on Monday donated 100,000-euros to the flood relief effort in Pakistan.

Federation president Giancarlo Abete handed over a cheque to Italian Red Cross president Patrizia Ravaioli in the presence of Pakistan's Ambassador to Italy Tasnim Aslam.

This is an opportunity for the whole football world to show our support for the Pakistani population, said Abete.

Nearly 21 million people have been affected by the floods in the north of the country and officials say eight million people are reliant on handouts.

The donation will only make a small dent in the 120-million euros the UN High Commission for Refugees recently said it still needs to buy tents and other supplies.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a very generous move by our Italian friends


----------



## Zeluvaa

Just made by Donation to UNICEF Canada for the flood victims. Little late but better than never. I will inshaallah donate again soon if all goes well.

Best part is that the Canadian Government will match my donation to Pakistan Flood Relief. But it only lasts till October 3rd, so any Canadian member, donate before then to ensure that the money is doubled. 

Here is the link https://secure.unicef.ca/portal/SmartDefault.aspx?at=1380&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=SEM_PAID_Emergencies&utm_term=Pakistan+flood


----------



## Aeon

*Turkish diplomat named new UN aid envoy to Pakistan*
UNITED NATIONS 28th September 2010

U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon has named a veteran Turkish diplomat as his new special envoy for assistance to Pakistan, the U.N. press office said on Monday.

Turkey&#8217;s Rauf Engin Soysal will be replacing Jean-Maurice Ripert, France&#8217;s former U.N. ambassador, who was named to the U.N. Pakistan aid post in August 2009. It was not immediately clear whether Ripert would take on another U.N. post, officials at the world body said.

The Turkish diplomat &#8220;brings to this position extensive experience in bilateral and multilateral diplomacy and in depth knowledge of the region,&#8221; the U.N. press office said in a statement.

Soysal is currently Turkey&#8217;s under secretary for political affairs and was Ankara&#8217;s ambassador to Pakistan from 2007 to 2009.


----------



## Hutchroy

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*No action despite warning*

*Sir: Pakistan was warned at least 19 months in advance about the devastating floods in an international conference held in Islamabad. Surprisingly, no effective flood control plan was prepared by Pakistans federal government, particularly the Federal Flood Commission.* The Chairman of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) Dr Rajendra Kumar Pachauri had said, *Pakistan is witnessing severe pressures on natural resources and environment.*Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani attended the session on January 13, 2009. He was obviously disturbed by the facts provided by the chief guest, Mr Pachauri, that *environment degradation would cost Pakistan five percent of GDP every year.* I request PM Gilani to clarify why no strategy was planned despite the early warning. The PM should take the Chairman Federal Flood Commission, Zarar Aslam, to task, who, instead of admitting the failure of his organisation by not taking precautionary measures to avert the flood devastation, seems busy in issuing politically motivated statements. The floods resulted in the loss of precious lives and mega destruction of infrastructure. 

M KHAN SIAL

Karachi


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Welcome to Daily Regional Times Online Newspaper

Netherlands will continue to support Pakistan: Ambassador 

LAHORE: The Dutch Ambassador reiterated the contributions made by the Netherlands for the relief of the flood victims in Pakistan.This was stated when HE Joost Reintjes called upon Mr Salman Taseer in Lahore. The most recent contribution was the amount collected by the charity hockey match which was played in Rotterdam on Tuesday.The match between the Netherlands and Pakistan in Rotterdam raised EUR 80831.66.
After the match, which the Orangemen won 8-2, KNHB-President Jan Albers handed the Giro555 cheque for the amount to Pakistani Ambassador Aizaz Ahmad Chaudry. Prior to this the Dutch public has raised more than 25 million USD for emergency aid to the victims of the floods in Pakistan, This generosity has been triggered by a nation-wide campaign which dominated the airwaves in the Netherlands for several days. The funds will go towards the provision of food, shelter, medical care, clean water and sanitation for the victims of the floods. In addition to the publics charity, the Netherlands government has pledged a total of over 11 million USD for emergency aid to the flood victims. The Ambassador emphasized the Netherlands continuing support to Pakistan in this time of need.Agency


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Germany increases its pledge to 35 million Euro for flood victims of Pakistan

Germany increases its pledge to 35 million Euro for flood victims of Pakistan 

ISLAMABAD, Sep 24 (APP): Germany has increased its humanitarian assistance to the flood affected areas of Pakistan to Euro 35 million (Rs. 3.75 billion) which will be disbursed through various international organizations and NGOs. German ambassador to Pakistan Dr. Michael Koch while addressing a press conference here at German embassy said this Euro 35 million pledge equal to $47 million, is from German government alone while in kind assistance from German Ministry of Defence was in addition to this help.



Giving further details of the German humanitarian assistance, the German embassador said these funds come in equal parts from the Federal foreign Office and the Federal Ministry of Economic Cooperation and Development.
He said besides this assistance, the German Non Governmental Organizations, international committee of Red Cross and several UN humanitarian organizations are providing assistance on the ground.
He said German federal forces have provided donations in kind worth 3 million euro and the federal forces are also contributing to the NATO air bridge.
The ambassador said, &#8220;Germany is providing further support through various multilateral institutions that it co-finances, which have themselves made a substantial contribution to relief efforts.
Apart from the German federal government, he said, the citizens of German have donated 161 million euro (Rs. 17.2 billion) which was challenged through NGOs.
The ambassador said over 23 recipient German organizations are working in Pakistan on various projects in the flood affected areas and their contribution is not included in the German assistance of Rs. 3.75 billion pledge.
He said in addition to this pledge, the German government is also providing its contribution through European Union community.
Referring to the funds raised by German public, he said, the German people generated 161 euro ($215 million) and these funds are being utilized through NGOs.
He said Pakistani community in Germany was also active in generating funds for the flood affected people in Pakistan.
The German ambassador said, &#8220;Germany wants to stand with Pakistan in this need of hour.&#8221;
Replying to a question, he said, couple of dozens German NGOs are working in the flood affected areas and providing basic needs of life including clean drinking water. He said special &#8220;water treatment plant&#8221; has been imported from Germany to provide clean drinking water to flood victims.
He said so far 23 such plants have been provided in the flood affected areas. One such plant provide clean drinking water to 200 people per day and its cost is $700.
Answering a question about decision of EU council to give more concessions to Pakistan for more access to trade, the German embassador said there are many options still being discussed in this regard.
He said, &#8220;Germany will support Pakistan in getting more concession to access to European market&#8221; adding that Germany want to resolve the issue as early as possible so that Pakistani business community could get full benefit with delay.
Regarding giving direct assistance to Pakistan for flood affected areas, the German ambassador said, it is international practice to provide such assistance through United Nations and other international organizations.
He however clarified that 35 million euro from German is just humanitarian assistance, and added that Germany would ensure full help and cooperation in the reconstruction and rehabilitation process which will be started later on after the assessment of the losses in the flood damaged areas.


----------



## Aeon

*EU doubles Pakistan flood aid to 150 million euros *
Friday, 01 Oct, 2010

BRUSSELS: *The European Commission has decided to more than double its Pakistan flood aid to 150 million euros (205 million dollars), the European Union's humanitarian aid chief said Friday.*

The EU's executive arm has already provided 70 million euros in aid and will now distribute another 80 million euros to its partner organisations, European humanitarian aid commissioner Kristalina Georgieva told a news conference.

&#8220;Our own staff in Pakistan confirms that more financial resources will translate into more lives saved and more people helped,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;For that reason we have decided in the commission to more than double our humanitarian support to Pakistan.&#8221;

*Combined with contributions from national governments, the European Union's support for Pakistan now totals 400 million euros, she said.*

Torrential rain began falling in northern Pakistan in July and the floods have since moved slowly south, wiping out villages and farmland and affecting an area roughly the size of England.

*The United Nations has issued a record two-billion-dollar appeal for funds to cope with the disaster, which UN agencies say affected 21 million people and left 12 million in need of emergency food aid.*

*The new European aid will be directed primarily to the south of the country, Georgieva said.*

&#8220;The floods in Pakistan continue to present an enormous challenge,&#8221; she said.

A more &#8220;comprehensive package&#8221; will be presented at the Friends of Democratic Pakistan meeting in Brussels on October 14-15 to be hosted by EU chief diplomat Catherine Ashton and attended by Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi, she said.

&#8220;The European Union is aware of the massive scale of the rebuilding tasks,&#8221; Georgieva said.

*&#8220;We are preparing a wide-ranging package to assist the Pakistani people in their efforts, including trade arrangements and development funding.&#8221;* &#8211; AFP


----------



## Aeon

*UN launch 120 million dollar flood victim scheme*
ISLAMABAD (1st October 2010)

Pakistan and the UN Development Programme (UNDP) Friday launched a 120 million dollar programme to help people rebuild their lives following the countrys recent devastating floods.

The one-year programme, which is part of a broader UN emergency response plan, aims at restoring livelihoods through job creation, repairing basic community infrastructure, the UN agency said in a statement.

Torrential rain began falling in northwestern Pakistan in July and the floods have since moved slowly south, wiping out villages and farmland and affecting an area roughly the size of England.

The United Nations has issued a record two-billion-dollar appeal for funds to cope with the disaster, which UN agencies say affected 21 million people and left 12 million in need of emergency food aid.

There is not a moment to lose. It is critical that winter crops are planted so that millions of farmers do not become dependent on food, said the statement, quoting UNDP country director Toshihiro Tanaka.

Jobs need to be created through cash-for-work schemes so that affected communities start to become self-reliant, it said, adding: early recovery is crucial for the countrys long-term development.

The programme aims to revive livelihoods across 39 of the most affected districts by offering grants to 2,500 small and home-based businesses.

People affected by floods will also be provided agricultural goods, including seeds and fertilizers, and creating temporary work to repair roads, water facilities and protection walls.


----------



## Aeon

*20,250 affected families get Watan Card*
SUKKUR (1st October 2010)

As many as 20250 flood hit families got financial assistance under Watan Card scheme in district Sukkur, DDO Revenue Sukkur Sameer Ali Syed said here on Friday.

He said that two centres have been set up at Sukkur Taluka.

The official said that on an average some 1800 Watan Cards were being issued from both the centres regularly, adding that the schedule for distribution of these cards was announced in the concerned areas.


----------



## alibaz

*Gilani assures equal disbursement of aid to flood victims*
Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has assured an equal distribution of aid among the flood affectees, saying that the government is cognizant of the victims&#8217; plight. 
Addressing the Watan Card distribution ceremony in Kot Addu on Saturday, the PM pledged a Rs 0.1million aid to the flood-hit people soon. He promised to build the homeless people houses within two months. He said that all the political parties are united to help the flood-ravaged people, adding that transparency in aid pouring from abroad would be ensured. He said that the Federal government is making efforts to rebuild the damaged infrastructure across the country. Earlier, CM Punjab Shahbaz Sahrif has said that out of Rs20,000, ten thousand is sponsored by the Centre while the rest is being afforded by the provincial government.


----------



## Aeon

*EU offers trade-tied aid, suspends import duties *
Thursday, 07 Oct, 2010

BRUSSELS: Europe offered a major trade boost to flood-ravaged Pakistan on Thursday, proposing to lift duties on 75 Pakistani imports as part of an aid-linked package designed to ease recovery from the catastrophe. 

The unilateral suspension of duties, available for the next three years, concerns goods accounting for 27 per cent of Pakistan's current imports to the EU.

Lifting duties on the products, which include textiles, would result in an estimated increase of European Union imports from Pakistan to the tune of around 100 million euros, the EU said.

European trade commissioner Karel De Gucht said the proposal &#8220;will offer a real boost to Pakistan's economic recovery while at the same time take into account sensitivities of EU industries,&#8221; which are fearful of preferential treatment for Pakistan's cheaper textiles.

The EU said the products represented only a small portion of such goods imported from Pakistan, currently close to 15 billion euros (20.6 billion doillars).

The package, suggested by Britain, will be presented for approval to member states and the European parliament in the next few days.

Pakistan's catastrophic floods have left 10 million people without shelter.

European leaders last month said &#8220;the severity of this crisis demands an immediate and substantial response, taking also into account the strategic importance of Pakistan's development, security and stability in the region.&#8221; They agreed to grant Pakistan increased market access to the EU and to promote Pakistan's case to be granted special favours by the World Trade Organization.

There has been concern also that the disaster could promote extremism and fundamentalism in Pakistan.


----------



## Aeon

*Preliminary WB report puts flood losses at $9.5bn *
Wednesday, 13 Oct, 2010

ISLAMABAD: A preliminary Damage Need Assessment (DNA) report prepared by the World Bank and Asian Development Bank says that *Pakistan suffered a loss of about $9.5 billion (over Rs800 billion) in recent floods, in terms of damaged crops, infrastructure and public and private property in the four provinces and Fata. *

The report has been presented to the Planning Commission and the government is preparing a presentation for the Friends of Democratic Pakistan meeting to be held in Brussels. 

*According to the report, Sindh suffered the maximum damage amounting to around Rs350 billion, followed by Punjab Rs253 billion, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Rs103 billion, Balochistan Rs55 billion and Fata Rs5 billion. *

Individuals, it said, suffered losses of crops and livestock to the tune of Rs428 billion. 

Sources in the planning commission said the report had only highlighted the damage caused by floods, but the reconstruction of infrastructure again and compensation to be paid to people who had lost their sources of livelihood would cast between $25 billion to $30 billion.Kalbe Ali


----------



## Solomon2

Aeon said:


> A preliminary Damage Need Assessment (DNA) report prepared by the World Bank and Asian Development Bank says that Pakistan suffered a loss of about $9.5 billion (over Rs800 billion) in recent floods...According to the report, Sindh suffered the maximum damage amounting to around Rs350 billion, followed by Punjab Rs253 billion, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Rs103 billion, Balochistan Rs55 billion and Fata Rs5 billion.


I suspect bias or possibly ignorance in operation here. I think you'll find most of the Pakistanis in or reporting to the WB and ADB are Sindhis and Pujabis. Naturally they are better connected with the situation in their home provinces than elsewhere. I would wait for a more thorough report before planning to set an upper limit or lower priority upon the needs of the other provinces.


----------



## Aeon

*Turkey to fully support Pakistan in rehabilitation *
Wednesday, 13 Oct, 2010






ISLAMABAD: Turkey on Wednesday assured Pakistan of support in the rehabilitation and reconstruction in the flood affected areas of the country and hoped the international community would join in the colossal effort.

*Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan who specially flew into Pakistan last night to meet the flood affected people, following Pakistans worst ever natural calamity said the sorrows and joys of the people of Pakistan were felt equally by the people of Turkey.*

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani appreciated Turkey's support to Pakistan in its hour of need and lauded the exceptional gesture of solidarity by the people and government of Turkey.

At a breakfast meeting with his Turkish counterpart at the PM House, Gilani was also appreciative of the visit of the wife of Turkish Prime Minister for visiting Pakistan to express solidarity with the flood victims.

*He also thanked the generous and substantial funds of US $ 200 million; $ 126 million of which were donated by the Turkish business community and people for PM's fund for the flood affected.*

*Gilani commended Turkey as the first country for starting building of pre-fabricated home villages for the flood affected in Nowshera and 2000 more for 10,000 affected people in Muzaffargarh.*

He expressed gratitude to the wife of Turkish PM for mobilising the international community for the flood victims.

Prime Minister Erdogan assured the Prime Minister that his government and people would steadfastly stand by their Pakistani brethren during the process of rehabilitation and reconstruction.

Prime Minister Gilani said his government and people will never forget Turkey's exceptional support during and after the devastating floods and recalled that Turkey similarly stood by Pakistan in rehabilitation and reconstruction of earthquake affected areas in 2005.

The Prime Minister briefed his Turkish counterpart on the efforts for rehabilitation and recovery in the flood affected areas and apprised him about the establishment of the National Oversight Disaster Management Council (NODMC) under the auspices of the Council of Common Interest.

Gilani said the NODMC has been tasked to ensure that required resources for the onerous task of rehabilitation and reconstruction are collected and disbursed transparently, efficiently, effectively and equitably.

The Prime Minister said the economic impact of the floods was colossal and hoped the damage need and assessment report of World Bank and ADB would be finalised during the week. *He said the cost of rehabilitation and long term reconstruction was expected to run into tens of billions of dollars.*

*The Prime Minister said Pakistan would be sharing its national strategy for rehabilitation and reconstruction with the development partners in the forthcoming meeting of the Pakistan Development Forum next month.*

Gilani sought Turkey's support to its national efforts to rebuild lives and properties of its people and added that Pakistan was greatly encouraged by Turkey's offer for getting involved in reconstruction of infrastructure in Pakistan.

Gilani dilated on the cordial ties between the two countries rooted in centuries old bonds of history, culture and religion, and said his government was determined to build upon the existing excellent relations with Turkey on geo-economic advantages and take them to unprecedented level.

*He said both countries should strive to raise level of trade to two billion US dollars by 2012 and said the Turkish government should encourage its private sector to collaborate closely with its Pakistani counterparts in key sectors like construction, infrastructure, engineering, energy, agriculture, telecommunications, mining and textile etc.*

*He urged the opening of branches of Turkish Banks in Pakistan to strengthen trade and investment ties, besides upgrading rail and road links between the two countries and running of fast cargo trains between Islamabad and Istanbul on a regular basis. He hoped both countries will engage with Iran for the early up-gradation of rail and road links to fast track this project.*

*Prime Minister Erdogan invited Prime Minister Gilani to visit Ankara next month to participate in the second High Level Cooperation Council Meeting to steer their unique partnership for expanded cooperation in multifaceted fields.*

Erdogan agreed with Gilani that Pakistan alone cannot face the enormous challenge of rehabilitation and long term reconstruction of the devastation caused by massive floods.

He hoped international community would realise the magnitude of economic difficulties faced by Pakistan to meet this challenge.  APP


----------



## GUNNER

*US Envoy Seeks Europe Aid For Pakistan*

*PARIS, Oct 13, 2010 (AFP)* - The US envoy for Pakistan on Wednesday urged Europe to help boost aid to the victims of devastating floods there that have left millions homeless.

"The situation in Pakistan is extraordinary. An area larger than Italy was put under water, over 20 million people were affected," Richard Holbrooke told reporters in Paris.

"The amount of money to reconstruct what has been destroyed in Pakistan is going to be in the tens of billions of dollars," he said. "People are desperate to go back to their land and homes but there are no homes to go back to."

Holbrooke was to meet French Foreign Minister Bernard Kouchner before visiting officials in Brussels.

He also met officials in Berlin on Tuesday and said he would head to Rome on Monday for a meeting on Afghanistan with NATO, UN and US military officials and representatives of Muslim countries.

Holbrooke denied any link between his efforts for Pakistan and the US fight to stamp out Taliban and Al-Qaeda extremists in northwestern tribal regions near the border with Afghanistan.

"We are not helping in the flood zones as part of the war against the Taliban. We are doing it because it's the right thing to do for 20 million people," Holbrooke said. "It's not strategic, it's not political, it's humanitarian."


----------



## alibaz

SLAMABAD: President Asif Ali Zardari Wednesday called for upgradation of the Pak-Turkey rail link for increased trade and economic cooperation between the two countries. 

He was talking to Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan who called on him here at the Aiwan-e-Sadr. 

Briefing the media spokesman to the President Farhatullah Babar said the President reiterated the proposal of upgradation of railway line between the two countries and urged the Turkish Prime Minister to seriously consider the proposal. 

He said that Pakistan was eager to further enhance mutual cooperation between the two countries for taking maximum advantage of the existing potential of the two countries and to fully translate their equation into a strategic partnership. 

He said that railway line upgradation project between the two countries was one such step for not only speedy transportation of the cargo but would also open new vistas of opportunities for the people and would contribute towards economic development. 

The President said there was a need to urgently evaluate similar projects so as to move forward on vigorously pursuing the raising of finances. 

The President also suggested a currency swap agreement between the two countries to facilitate business, trade and commerce. 

Babar said the President also felicitated Turkish Prime Minister on the vote for a series of democratic measures in the recently held referendum. 

He hailed the verdict on reform package as a triumph of democracy and democratic processes and recalled recent democratic reform in the shape of 18th Constitutional Amendment in Pakistan. 

The President also appreciated Turkish Government's generous assistance, both in cash and kind, for providing relief to flood-hit people of Pakistan and also its pledge to actively participate in reconstruction and rehabilitation activities for the flood affected people. 

*He said the government and people of Pakistan greatly value sensitivity and the support of the Turkish people and government at this hour of distress. *

The President said both the countries need to aim at increasing their trade and investments equations and further cooperate especially in transport, telecommunications, manufacturing, tourism and other industries. 

Discussing regional situation, the President said that Turkey has an important role to play for not only bringing in socio-economic development in the region but also for stability of the region. He said that regional issues can be addressed by regional powers and finding indigenous solutions. 

*Prime Minister Erdogan thanked the President for the warm welcome and said that Turkey would continue to support Pakistan and its people at every critical moment and would actively participate in the reconstruction and rehabilitation phase for the flood affected. *

He said that the Turkish government would consider the proposal of Currency Swap Agreement.

Earlier, the prime ministers of the two countries had a meeting and discussed maters of common interests.

*Over 193.3 million Turkish Liras (TL) (nearly $133 million) have been collected as of October 12, 2010 in three separate aid campaigns launched in Turkey in an effort to help flood-hit Pakistan. *

*Turkey sent humanitarian aid worth of $25 million for flood victims in Pakistan so far and will also help Pakistan in its rebuilding process. *

Erdogan is accompanied by State Minister & Deputy Premier Cemil Cicek, Education Minister Nimet Cubukcu, Health Minister Recep Akdag, Transportation Minister Binali Yildirim, Public Works & Housing Minister Mustafa Demir, Environment & Forestry Minister Veysel Eroglu and Turkey-Pakistan Inter-parliamentary Friendship Group Chairman Burhan Kayaturk.

The appointment of Turkish Ministry of Foreign Affairs Deputy Undersecretary for Political Affairs with Southern Asia, Middle East & Africa Rauf Engin Soysal as UN Secretary-General's Special Envoy for Assistance to Pakistan. "will contribute to our efforts to heal wounds of flood survivors," Erdogan stated. 

*Turkey also sent 244 tons relief support including vaccines, medicine, medical stuff, a 42-member medical team, two fully equipped mobile hospitals, an ambulance, and a 4x4 truck for medical rescue efforts.*

PM, President meet Turkish PM


----------



## alibaz

*Flood affectees protest against WB-funded project*

ISLAMABAD - Hundreds of flood affectees observed hunger strike against World Bank funded Taunsa Barrage Rehabilitation and Remodelling Project and demanded an independent investigation commission to ascertain flaws in the design of the project, which had caused colossal flood devastation in Muzaffargarh.
Great number of flood-affected women along with their children and male members were present at the hunger strike camp near World Bank office, Islamabad. They chanted slogans against World Bank and the project. The World Bank funded project had been approved in 2005 and was completed in early 2010. 
The protesters were demanding that $140 million loan of the WB should be cancelled and thus released money be allocated for reconstruction and recovery in Muzaffargarh. 
They also demanded of the establishment of an independent investigation commission to look into the flaws of the WB funded Taunsa Barrage Rehabilitation and Remodeling Project.
According to Fazal-e-Rabi, spokesman of Sindho Bachao Taralla (Save Indus Movement), |&#8221;We are observing this hunger strike to highlight the role of WB funded Taunsa Barrage Rehabilitation and Remodelling Project, which to us has caused exacerbating flood disaster in the whole district as land, houses, crops, animals all were washed away due to ill-conceived design and wrong engineering interventions. 
This project had been approved in 2005 and was completed in early 2010". He further informed that the hunger strike would be continued till World Bank announced reparation of recent unprecedented flooding in the area. He complained that the affectees wanted to protest in front of World Bank Office but Islamabad Capital administrations had forcibly stopped them to stay away from World Bank office thus adding to the miseries of the flood victims.

Flood affectees protest against WB-funded project | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## alibaz

By Sajid Chaudhry

ISLAMABAD: The World Bank (WB) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) in their joint Damage Need Assessment (DNA) have estimated that Pakistan would need $30 billion to reconstruct infrastructure and rehabilitate affected people in the flood-affected areas. 

The survey found that the country suffered a loss of $9.5 billion (around Rs 800 billion) to public and private property, crops and other infrastructure in all four provinces and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA). The $30 billion estimate covers reconstruction and rehabilitation costs of destroyed infrastructure and compensation of losses in the public and private sector, official sources at the Ministry of Finance confirmed to Daily Times on Tuesday. The banks have shared these figures with the country&#8217;s economic managers and a formal announcement would be made at the Friends of Democratic Pakistan (FODP) meeting, scheduled on October 14 in Brussels. 

Minister of State for Finance and Economic Affairs Hina Rabbani Khar will represent Pakistan at the FODP meeting, where ADB director general and WB vice president for South Asia are expected to announce the results of DNA. According to the sources, the assessment comprises two parts: estimates of damage caused by the floods and needs of the country for reconstruction and rehabilitation of infrastructure and compensation of losses in the public and private sector. 

Estimates about damage to public and private properties had been calculated on the basis of cost of the infrastructure at time of its construction. The &#8220;need&#8221; portion of the DNA had been prepared on the basis of cost of cement, steel, labour and other constructions in the market, explained the official sources. According to initial estimates, Punjab suffered Rs 253 billion loss; Sindh, Rs 350 billion; Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Rs 103 billion; Balochistan, Rs 55 billion and FATA Rs 5 billion. Most of the damage occurred in the agriculture and livestock sector, which was estimated at Rs 428 billion.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Aeon

*Pakistan flood damage estimated at $9.7bn *
Thursday, 14 Oct, 2010

BRUSSELS: *The floods that swept Pakistan since July caused about 9.7 billion dollars in damage, almost double the amount caused by a 2005 earthquake, the World Bank and Asian Development Bank said Thursday.*

The estimate was released by the two banks ahead of a key meeting in Brussels on Friday aimed at reviewing Pakistan's relief and recovery efforts.

The Friends of Democratic Pakistan meeting gathers 26 countries and institutions.

The estimate covers damage to infrastructure, farms, homes, as well as other direct and indirect losses, said the World Bank and Asian Development Bank (ADB).

That is almost double the amount of damage caused by the 2005 Pakistan earthquake, said Rune Stroem, ADB country director for Pakistan.

In carrying out the assessment, teams from the two banks examined the extent of the damage in 15 key sectors across Pakistan, looking at direct direct damage, indirect losses and reconstruction costs.

*The agriculture and livestock sectors were the worst hit, followed by complete or partial damage to a large number of houses.*

*Roads were hit hard particularly at the district and village levels, and irrigation facilities have also suffered serious damage, a statement said.*

*One-fifth of the country was affected by the floods, with the populous southern Sindh province the worst affected, it added.*


----------



## Solomon2

Pakistani Defense Funding in Cross Hairs After Floods

By USMAN ANSARI
Published: 20 September 2010


ISLAMABAD - In the aftermath of the Pakistan floods, some observers say defense spending may be cut to aid reconstruction efforts, but in the end, objections to job losses and security concerns may protect defense budgets.

Pakistani opposition leader Nawaz Sharif, who was ousted by the military in 1999, has called for cuts in defense spending to aid reconstruction. An ardent foe of the military, he stands accused of corruption and tax evasion. Although the messenger may be dismissed, it is harder to dismiss the message.

Defense spending for 2010-11 grew by 30 percent over a year earlier, but cuts could affect some large-scale programs. Retired Air Commodore Kaiser Tufail said this may have to be the case, but the decision lies with the service chiefs.

"Weak civilian governments are generally reluctant to interfere in the defense spending plans," he said. "We have a precedent in the past where the Army chief postponed indefinitely the building of the new GHQ complex in Islamabad after the earthquake of 2005. Now, the defense forces are again confronted with a situation that is gravely reminiscent of the previous catastrophe, or worse."

Under the circumstances, "there is a need to put a moratorium on all development plans for at least a year. In addition, drastic austerity measures have to be put in place," he said.

Other analysts are unconvinced that calls for defense cuts will gain traction.

South Asia analyst Brian Cloughley said it is "most likely that the population in general will not support defense spending cuts, mainly because the military is held in high regard. Although Sharif is more popular than [President] Asif Zardari, that doesn't say much. Politicians will jump on whatever bandwagon they think is most appealing to the voters, but I don't think interfering with defense would be a popular choice. So the notion is unlikely to gain ground."

Neither did he think that the Army's most high-profile projects, the main battle tank and armored personnel carrier programs, would be affected.

"The Zarrar and Khalid [tank] programs are not exactly 'wealth hazards'. That is one of their attractions," Cloughley said. "And we must remember that they are quite labor intensive - the workers at HIT [Heavy Industries Taxila] wouldn't be enthralled by their jobs being cut. And they're voters, too."

Salma Malik, assistant professor at the Department of Defence and Strategic Studies at Islamabad's Quaid-e-Azam University, is similarly unconvinced.

"Personally, I feel there will not be any defense cuts because of the possibility of unrest in some areas, especially areas which have been hit by the insurgency," she said. "The problem is far deeper than just flood relief."

She said defense spending may actually be increased. Areas that had been the focus of anti-terrorist operations were also badly affected by flooding, and with the police unlikely to be able to handle any potential unrest, Malik said, the Army would probably have to step in to contain the situation.

The possibility of widespread civil unrest, and the need to carry on relief efforts, may also form opportunities for terrorists, who recently carried out bombings in Lahore and Quetta.

The Army's operational budget is unlikely to be cut, Malik said, and the Air Force's Chinese projects - the JF-17 Thunder, KJ-200 airborne early warning and control and FC-20/J-10 aircraft - are generally safe.

"These are some of the things which are critically required," she said. "The Air Force will not allow them to be affected. At worst, China will probably be more flexible with regards to payment options, which would work very well in Pakistan's favor."

Tufail, however, said he believes there is a case for "renegotiating the F-16C/D Block 52 delivery schedule along with the payment of the remaining tranches," and that the JF-17 program would also "have to be put on a go-slow, instead of the accelerated program currently underway."

Likewise, he said, "any new contracts, especially of costly avionics packages, need to be delayed, as it would be tantamount to mocking the post-flood reconstruction efforts which are expected to run into billions of dollars," he said.

If any service is likely to suffer, it is the Navy. Usman Shabbir of the Pakistani Military Consortium said the Navy's next-generation submarine contest has been decided by default.

"The German submarine deal, I am certain, is now dead after these floods," he said, referring to never-concluded negotiations to purchase the HDW Type-214 that had been selected by the Navy. It had been expected the deal would be signed in 2008 or 2009.

Though a blow to the Navy, he does not think it to be a crippling one.

"China has invested a lot of money and effort into submarine design and development over the past two decades, and even though it is still not the level of European subs, it is inching closer," he said.

A Chinese option already seems to have been selected to make up for the demise of the Pakistan-Turkish corvette program. The Pakistan-specific design, based on elements of the Turkish Milgem F-100/Ada (Island)-class corvette, was presented to the Navy in 2008 and a contract expected to be signed in 2009.

At best, it has been postponed, but considering the marked reluctance of officials in both countries to comment on its status, it has most likely been quietly buried.

Instead, July saw a decision to build two 500-ton Chinese-designed fast attack craft roughly similar in dimensions and capability to the Greek Navy's Super Vita/Roussen patrol boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*Seven million still lack shelter after floods: UN *
Tuesday, 19 Oct, 2010

ISLAMABAD: *At least seven million people are still without shelter in Pakistan nearly three months after catastrophic floods devastated huge parts of the country, the United Nations said Tuesday.*

Torrential monsoon rains began falling in northwestern Pakistan in July, causing floods that moved steadily south, wiping out villages and farmland and affecting an area roughly the size of England.

At least seven million people are currently without shelter in the flood-affected areas, UN spokeswoman Stacey Winston told a news conference in Islamabad.

She said that the *floods destroyed and damaged over 1.9 million homes.*

The United Nations has issued a record two-billion-dollar appeal for funds to cope with the disaster, which UN agencies say *affected 21 million people.*

Only around 35 per cent of the appeal has already been funded.

*Winston estimated that 14 million people were in need of immediate humanitarian assistance*, saying that the United Nations distributed food rations among 2.5 million people this month in 39 flood-affected districts.  AFP


----------



## Aeon

*UN says 2.2 million hectares of crops lost in Pakistan's floods *
Wednesday, 20 Oct, 2010

UNITED NATIONS: *An area larger than the Netherlands - 50,000 square kilometers- has been ravaged by the devastating floods in Pakistan, with over 2.2 million hectares of crops lost, the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) reported on Wednesday. *

In giving its latest estimates, OCHA said 20.2 million people have been affected by the floods in Pakistan, with 14 million in need of immediate humanitarian aid. 

Over 1.9 million homes have been destroyed or damaged and at least seven million people are currently without shelter, it said. Parts of Sind Province are still under water. 

Throughout September and October, food rations have been supplied to an estimated 8.8 million people, according to OCHA. High-energy biscuits and Ready to Use Supplementary Food is being provided for around 2 million children. 

Also, since the start of the response, essential medication has been provided to cover the potential health needs of 5.15 million people. 

OCHA reports that the emergency shelter needs for an estimated 3.4 million people have been met, while 3.7 million people have access to clean water on a daily basis. 

At the same time, the Office says, the *Response Plan for Pakistan is still only 36&#37; funded. *

*Meanwhile, UNICEF reported an increase in polio cases in Pakistan.* 

Seventy-eight polio cases have been reported among children, which is a 26 per cent increase over 2009 figures. UNICEF says its last immunization campaign in Pakistan reached more than 8.5 million children.


----------



## Aeon

*NGOs complain to Gilani about poor relief work *
Tuesday, 19 Oct, 2010

ISLAMABAD: *Representatives of leading national non-governmental organisations (NGOs) complained to Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani on Monday about lack of coordination and adequate monitoring of relief and rehabilitation work in flood-affected areas.* 

At an interactive dinner with the prime minister, they called for immediate revival of the local government system and said the worst-hit rural areas were being neglected in the relief and rehabilitation work. 

They called for land reforms and more tax on the rich, terming it the only way to help the affected people. 

*Samina Khan of the Sungi organisation said it was impossible to undertake rehabilitation work at the district and tehsil levels in the absence of local governments and, therefore, the government should take immediate steps to hold their elections. *

*The prime minister said that 2011 would be the year of local bodies&#8217; elections. *

Naeem Mirza of Aurat Foundation said women and children were the most vulnerable among the affected people who needed special attention of the government. He complained of a lack of coordination in relief work.

Sarwar Bari of the Pattan development organisation said that governance was deteriorating and the suffering of affected people would not end without an improvement. 

Referring to the poor performance of the Earthquake Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Authority, he said: &#8220;I doubt things will be much different this time, because on the ground I could see a sheer manifestation of partisanship by political parties.&#8221; 

Minister of State for Finance Hina Rabbani Khar rejected the remark about partisanship. 

*Mr Bari called for taxing the rich more aggressively and for across-the-board land reforms. Over the years, poverty has deepened and an equal distribution of land is the only sustainable way to help the people. *

Another NGO representative urged the government to also focus on ecological rehabilitation of the affected areas. He said riverbeds had been massively encroached upon and it should be ensured that no housing, legal or illegal, was built on such places. 

*In reply to a question, the prime minister said the government was taking austerity measures and around 10 ministries and divisions would be wound up in a few months under the 18th Amendment. *

&#8220;The government has already given an action plan whereby it will provide Rs100,000 to every affected family for the building of their homes, besides an immediate release of Rs20,000 through Watan cards.&#8221; 

Those who said the government did not have any plan actually didn&#8217;t want to help Pakistan, the prime minister said. 

*Federal Finance Minister Abdul Hafeez Shaikh said it was not easy to increase tax collection. &#8220;When the government talks about tax on big land holdings, my colleagues sitting in parliament oppose it, brokers are against tax on capital gains and people are not willing to pay taxes on their costly houses.&#8221;*


----------



## judith

It's really a sad news.


----------



## Cloakedvessel

German public donations increase to $110 million for flood relief 
ISLAMABAD, Sep 8 (APP)- Donations from the German public for the flood-victims in Pakistan have increased to over $110 million as per latest statistics gathered from various German relief and humanitarian organizations, presently involved in flood relief operations. All major German relief and humanitarian organizations have received substantial funds as a result of an upsurge in donations by the public and the German corporate sector, says a message received from Berlin. Appeals for donations by the German leadership and intensive coverage of the floods by the German media have raised awareness of the catastrophe caused by the floods and the need to contribute funds for the welfare of the flood victims. 

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - German public donations increase to $110 million for flood relief

Dutch government providing Euro 9.6 million for flood affected areas 
ISLAMABAD, Nov 1 (APP)- The Government of the Netherlands has contributed Euro 9.6 million for the flood relief efforts in Pakistan and participating effectively in the relief and rehabilitation projects.This was stated by Ambassador of Netherlands, Joost Reintjes who recently visited flood affected areas in Sindh to see the relief efforts.The ambassador told the flood affected people that the Dutch public has raised more than Euro 25 million for emergency aid to the victims of the floods in Pakistan.


He said the generosity has been triggered by a nation-wide campaign which dominated the airwaves in the Netherlands for several days. 
The Dutch ambassador said the funds will go towards the provision of food, shelter, medical care, clean water and sanitation for the victims of the floods.
During his visit to flood affected areas in Sindh, the Dutch ambassador met with representatives of UN OCHA (United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs) and the Regional Director of National Disaster Management Authority of Pakistan.
The ambassador was briefed about the relief operation and informed of the difficulties and future projects of the region to maintain sustainability.
Ambassador Reintjes recognized and appreciated the work of OCHA and NDMA in providing early assistance in the flood ravaged district in Sindh.

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Dutch government providing Euro 9.6 million for flood affected areas


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a very kind and considerate move by the government and people of Germany....may it bring them back blessings and good 'karma'


----------



## unicorn

PAKISTAN: Trauma follows IDPs to camps

PESHAWAR/HANGU, 10 November 2010 (IRIN) - Two teenage girls peek out from a tent at the Muhammad Khwaja camp for internally displaced persons (IDPs) in the town of Hangu, northwestern Pakistan, before quickly ducking back inside. Like many girls and women based at camps, tradition means they must remain within the shelter much of the day.

Times have been hard for everyone at the camp recently. The rain that poured down here early in August flooded our tent but we just tried to manage. Our home in the Orakzai Agency is damaged and we cannot go back, Saif Ullah, 40, told IRIN. He said many tents were uprooted by the rain and wind.

Life at camps is especially tough on women.

I remain cooped up, inside this bit of canvas, almost all day, with four children who have little to do. I do not like to go out as there are many men about. My 10-year-old son escorts me and my daughters to the bathroom - and we try to avoid going till it is dark so we have some privacy and men do not see us stepping into the bathroom. I sometimes stop my teenage daughter from drinking water so she can avoid urinating till dusk, said Kainat Bibi, 40, at the camp.

She complained of stifling heat inside the tent over the summer and now cold as winter draws in, but said: As women we are accustomed to staying within our homes, even if it is as miserable as this one.

In her own home, in the Orakzai Agency along the border with Afghanistan, Kainat used to spend hours in her courtyard tending the animals, preparing food or chatting with female neighbours.

At the Jalozai Camp in Nowshera, near Peshawar, capital of Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa Province (formerly North West Frontier Province), Jehanzeb Khan, 35, from the Bajaur tribal agency, told IRIN he sends his children to queue up for food because it is so demeaning to collect handouts. I have tried to find work here, and I am an experienced carpenter, but no one gives us work as they believe we are all militants, he said.

Most of the people at Jalozai are IDPs displaced by conflict. After the rains and floods we gave them some extra assistance, Arianne Rummery, a spokesperson for the UN Refugee Agency, told IRIN.

People at the camp say flooding added to their miseries. The tents stood in mud, bedding was wet and even now children are sick. We wonder when our miseries will end, said Lal Khan, 50. He and his family have been displaced from the Bajaur Agency since early 2009.

According to a 4 August update by the World Health Organization (WHO), in Jalozai IDP camp, health staff conducted 1,096 consultations. Of these, 93 were for acute diarrhoea without dehydration. The WHO also reported cases of supected watery diarrhoea in September at Jalozai, but noted an overall reduction in cases.

The people of the tribal areas have a strong bond with their land and traditions. Moving away from their homes along with women and children is very traumatic for them, said Nilofer Qazi, a clinical psychologist at the Shafiq Psychiatric Hospital in Peshawar.

Indignities of displacement

Qazi told IRIN most of those coming to her suffered severe depression, something she attributed also to the experience of standing in queues to get food and the other indignities of displacement. She said the consciousness of people from the conflict zone about their self-respect and their very sensitive nature made it harder for them to cope with displacement.

We are not accustomed to being dependent on others. Now we have no choice but to accept whatever is dished out to us, said Wali Muhammad Khan, from Bajaur Agency. He told IRIN his mother, who had never before left our village had for over a month virtually stopped talking after moving into the Jalozai Camp and then to a relatives home.

The experience of being without a home, and forced to live with strangers, was especially painful for a woman who for 70 years had only rarely left her home. We took her to a doctor who said she was severely depressed, so now she is receiving medicines for that, he said.

Life in the IDP camps in Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa Province is especially hard on the elderly, unused to anything but life that had for decades remained unchanged.

My father, who is in his late 70s, was just unable to adjust to life at the camp we went to in Kohat. He missed his companions back home, even the landscape, and said we should never have left the place where our ancestors are buried. He was very distressed, but is slightly better since we moved in with a cousin here in Hangu, said Farzad Khan Manikhel, 25.

Muhammad Shafiq, a psychiatrist at Peshawars Khyber Medical College, told IRIN the majority of my patients from tribal areas are adult men and older people. The tribal people are used to certain customs, traditions and a peculiar life-style. It is really hard for them to change their habits at this age.

Despondent

My father and my mother almost had to be dragged from our home in our village. We had decided months ago not to leave, but we had no choice after the death of 72 people when the military bombed Sra Vela village early in April. We feared more of us could die, said Farzad Khan.

There has been limited study of trauma in conflict-affected areas, where the military has been fighting Taliban militants since 2009. Qazi said the problem also is that most affected people do not see a healthcare professional but prefer to go to a chemists and buy some tranquilizers or sleeping pills. There has been even less research on the emotional or psychological suffering of people living in camps.

It is terrible just sitting around all day, or answering questions from government officials who want to register us and treat us like animals. They are annoyed if we dont have identity cards, but who can think of taking these from homes that are burning down as bombs fall and leave you wondering when we will die, said Hakim Khan, 25, at Jalozai. He fled the Khyber Agency with his family early this year.

Psychiatrist Riaz Shabbir said the situation was serious and needed to be urgently rectified. The death of civilians is causing great despondency and dejection among them, he said. This can have very serious consequences, leading even to suicide.

source: integrated regional information networks


----------



## unicorn

Pakistani, U.S., WFP Officials Mark End of Marine Corps Flood Mission
US Marine Corps News

11/10/2010
By U.S. Embassy Islamabad, 26th MEU 

Pano Aqil, Pakistan -- Lt. Gen. (Ret.) Nadeem Ahmed, Pakistans National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Chairman, U.S. Navy Vice Adm. Mike LeFever, Defense Representative to Pakistan (ODR-P) Commander, Maj. Gen. Nasrullah Tahir Dogar, Pakistan Army's 16 Division Commander, along with Philippe Martou, Chief of Aviation for the World Food Program, and a number of U.S. and Pakistan servicemembers, marked the end of U.S. Marine Corps helicopter flood relief operations during a ceremony Nov. 10 at Pano Aqil Cantonment, Sindh Province, Pakistan.

The three leaders gave thanks and bid farewell to the humanitarian airlift team of Pano Aqil: Pakistan Armys 16 Division, the U.S. 26th and 15th Marine Expeditionary Units, and the World Food Program. The team had provided emergency humanitarian airlift via U.S. Marine helicopters since Sept. 3, delivering urgently needed relief supplies across flood-torn southern Pakistan.

"The job is not yet over, but largely the lead part is coming to an end," said Nadeem of the transition from urgent humanitarian airlift to follow-on recovery and reconstruction projects.

With the waters receding and road transportation becoming viable again, the Government of Pakistan requested the U.S. Marine Corps conclude its mission; their last flight was on Nov. 3.

Here at Pano Aqil, on the 235th birthday of the US Marine Corps, we mark the occasion of a mission well done by a combined team of tireless first responders: the Pakistan Armys 16 Division, the World Food Program, and the 15th and 26th Marine Expeditionary Units of the U.S., said LeFever.

This extraordinary team worked around the clock to deliver nearly 4 million pounds of relief supplies [approximately 1.8 million kilograms] to about 150 locations in the Sindh Province, he said.

"The operation made the difference between life and death for many people totally surrounded by water who could not be reached by any other way," said Nasrullah, noting the gratitide of Pakistanis affected by the flood.

Although U.S. military helicopter operations in southern Pakistan have concluded, U.S. commitment to supporting Pakistans flood relief and recovery effort remains strong.

LeFever pointed to several examples of continued support.

At Pakistans request, we continue to provide helicopter support at Ghazi Aviation Base, he said.

Also, the U.S. Government is providing more than $463 million to assist Pakistan with relief and recovery efforts. Meanwhile, USAID and other U.S. civilian agencies continue to provide assistance to flood victims, said LeFever.

To date, U.S. military personnel and aircraft, working in close partnership with the Pakistan military, have delivered more than 23 million pounds (10 million kilograms) of international relief supplies and provided humanitarian airlift for more than 34,000 people throughout flood-affected areas.

These American and Pakistani servicemembers and their partners from the World Food Program can take great pride in their accomplishments; they will long remember their roles and contributions towards the preservation of life following one of the most devastating natural disasters in Pakistan's history, noted LeFever.

In closing, LeFever said It has been a great honor for us to be a part of this humanitarian mission and help the people of southern Pakistan in the wake of the tragic monsoon floods.


----------



## Mohsin163

well one thing we have learned through this whole flood crisis is that our country is not at all united, ppl always tend to collect funds on their own and plan to take the things to flood affected areas themselves when they obviously dont have the necessary resources ( planes and boats ) to reach the most affected portions, ppl i think should trust the bigger institutions and fund them for more effective rescue efforts cuz everyone if tries to do things themselves things will becum haphazard .....


----------



## RPK

*Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - Japan announces $500 mln assistance for flood-hit areas*

ISLAMABAD, Nov 15 (APP): *Japan on Monday announced 500 million dollars for Pakistan as an additional assistance for rehabilitation in flood affected areas.*Makiko Kikuta, Parliamentary Vice Minister for Foreign Affairs speaking at the Pakistan Development Forum here, said *Japan in specific would provide the government of Pakistan 233 million US dollars worth of additional soft loans for rehabilitation of roads and bridges in rural areas of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.* 


She said the amount would also be used for importing goods including fertilizers and seeds required for reconstruction following the flood.
&#8220;Furthermore, we will provide approximately 267 million US dollars worth of assistance for the works of international organizations, subject to Diet approval,&#8221; she said.
Makiko said as a total, Japan&#8217;s assistance related to flood would now amount 568 million US dollars.
She said recognizing Pakistan&#8217;s importance in regional stability, Japan actively supported the efforts of Pakistan government in addressing terrorism and on economic reforms.
She mentioned that Japan sent six helicopters with about 520 personnel from the Self Defence Forces and two batches of medical teams, both as Japan Disaster Relief Teams. 
&#8220;We also provided assistance aimed at early recovery including emergency humanitarian assistance and repairs of rural roads and bridges in sindh province,&#8221; she said.
Isabel Guerrero, Vice President for South Asia region, The World Bank stressed for development achievable through a combination of institutional efforts including public enterprise reform, higher investments in critical infrastructure, energy development and incentives to increase productivity.
She called for reducing poverty and making progress in education, health and nutrition for an equitable development.
She highlighted improving environmental and disaster risk management, adding that Pakistan urgently needed to build the disaster management organization.
Guerrero said the Bank had already extended 300 million dollars in critical import financing to assist the government.
Adnan Mazarei, International Monetary Fund&#8217;s mission chief to Pakistan said IMF had given 400 million dollars to the Pakistan government in September without any conditions, to help it cope with flood devastation.
He supported the implementation of RGST and said it should be complemented by the provincial laws for its early implementation.
He said the tax system in Pakistan needed to be more equitable.
The IMF mission chief mentioned the two billion rupees as subsidy of electricity, which was equal to the country&#8217;s health and education sector budget. He called for its early rectification.
Vice President Asian Development Bank, Xiaoyu Zhao assured fast track assistance to Pakistan to help develop housing sector on priority in the flood affected areas.
He said the road to economic recovery became difficult due to devastating floods but assured that ADB would continue to support the strategic dialogue also under the Friends of Democratic Pakistan (FoDP) forum.
He pointed at the energy sector&#8217;s shortcomings and assured the Bank&#8217;s support to implement reforms in this sector. He also stressed for generating domestic resources.
United Kingdom&#8217;s Development secretary Andrew Mitchell said the UK was ready to increase its support to help Pakistan secure a vibrant, prosperous and strong future and said an exceptional package of reforms was needed to secure its future.
He confirmed that the UK would provide shelter for another quarter of a million people, plus more drinking water and latrines to held the flood affected in Sindh.
He mentioned that the UK government had committed a total of 134 million pounds (Rs 18 billion), whereas the UK public generously donated for further 64 million pound (above Rs 8.5 billion) through the Disasters Emergency Committee appeal.


----------



## RPK

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency ) - US to provide US 500 million under KLB for flood affected; Holbrooke


----------



## razgriz19

GUYZ JUST HEARD ON THE NEWS THAT *TURKISH PM IS GIVING "1000 BAKROON KA GOSHT" TO PAKISTANI FLOOD VICTIMS!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Red Cross calls for nearly double in aid for Pakistan






We are still in the midst of a massive crisis and are having to stretch our resources further, said a Red Cross official. -AFP File Photo 

*GENEVA: The Red Cross on Monday doubled its aid appeal for Pakistan in a bid to ramp up relief ahead of winter for 910,000 victims of the devastating July and August floods.
*
The International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Society issued a call for 133.87 million dollars (97.97 million euros) in aid, which would go towards food for 350,000 people in Sindh and Punjab provinces and 10,000 shelters for those whose homes were swept away by the floods.

People have been left with virtually nothing. They do not have adequate food or shelter and we cannot afford to let them go through a winter, cold and hungry, said Nelson Castano, the federations flood operations coordinator.

We are still in the midst of a massive crisis and are having to stretch our resources further, he added in a statement.

Last week a senior EU official warned that flood waters could linger up to another six months in Pakistan and that the magnitude of the crisis meant that some people were still going without aid. -AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

WASHINGTON: Pakistan&#8217;s Ambassador to the United States Husain Haqqani has called for greater American public support for the country&#8217;s flood victims.

Haqqani faulted coverage of the tragedy in the American media. He pointed out that the media ignored the plight of flood victims and instead focused unduly on political and security implications of the floods that triggered an epic humanitarian crisis.

Haqqani was making an impassioned appeal to back recovery efforts for flood victims to a gathering of American citizens, Congressional staffers and Pakistani-Americans....

...[The ambassador] stressed that Pakistan&#8217;s flood victims would still need a lot of support from individual donors and private charitable giving in the United States...


----------



## Solomon2

"...Upon [actress Angelina Jolie's] return to the US, she gave a blunt report to the UN. She asked why Pakistani officials live such an ostentatious lifestyle while the poor fight over a bag of rice. She mentioned the lavish dinner laid out for her at the prime minister&#8217;s residence, itself reflecting the opulent lifestyle of the elites. That dinner could have fed at least 100 people. She told the UN, *the world community should not send any aid to Pakistan until officials there live less extravagantly and make some sacrifices to help the flood victims...If a Hollywood actress not too familiar with politics can understand what is wrong with Pakistan, why can&#8217;t the people see this and rise up to get rid of the parasites masquerading as rulers and leaders of Pakistan?*" link


----------



## unicorn

*Construction of houses under Zakat fund*

Karachi&#8212;As many as 10,000 houses would be constructed in the first phase under Zakat Fund in the flood affected districts of Sindh.

This was informed at the meeting of the Department of Zakat held at the Chief Minister House here on Wednesday. Chief minister of Syed, Syed Qaim Ali Shah, presided over the meeting. An official statement said that meeting considered various matters and suggestions regarding the ministries being devolved to the provinces after the 19th Amendment, especially that of department of Zakat. 

The meeting decided that necessary legislation would be carried out regarding the deduction of Zakat amount and disbursement of Zakat to the Mustahkeen. Provincial Secretary Zakat, Iqbal Ahsen Zaidi, briefed the meeting regarding Zakat fund and the public welfare projects by the Department of Zakat. 

A five-member committee was formed for coming up with recommendations regarding construction of houses and consultation with the non-government organizations (NGOs) and other organizations in this regard.


----------



## CENTCOM

*Pakistani, U.S. Officials Mark End of U.S. Military Flood Mission*






ISLAMABAD (Dec. 2, 2010)  Pakistani and American officials bid farewell to the humanitarian airlift team at a ceremony on Ghazi Aviation Base today after four months of U.S. military flood relief operations in Pakistan.
This operation leaves an indelible mark on the people and the military of Pakistan, Lt. Gen. Asif Yasin Malik, Pakistan Army 11 Corps Commander, said at the ceremony. 

Within 36 hours of the flooding, U.S. Air Force C-130 and C-17 aircraft began aid flights on July 31, delivering more than 436,000 halal meals to Pakistanis in flood-affected regions. The U.S. dispatched six Army helicopters from Afghanistan to Ghazi on Aug. 4 to begin emergency relief flights.
The Pakistan Armys 21 Quick Reaction Squadron, its 28 Army Aviation Squadron, Special Support Group, Special Services Support Group and the U.S. 16TH Combat Aviation Brigades Task Force Denali, deployed from Fort Wainwright, Alaska, provided more than 25 million pounds (about 11 million kilograms) of relief supplies and transported more than 40,000 people displaced by flooding throughout Pakistan. 

U.S. military aircraft from Bagram Air Base in Afghanistan and from Navy ships off the coast of Karachi also provided logistical support. 

"We are grateful to our American friends who were very helpful. This would not have been possible without you," said Brigadier Sajid Naeem, who heads NDMA Member Operations.

At the request of the Pakistani government, the U.S. military flew its last humanitarian airlift mission Nov. 30.

Let me be honest, whenever we got stuck, whether it was relief or early recovery, we knew we could fall back upon the government of the United States and the people of the United States to get targeted assistance, Lt. Gen. (Ret.) Nadeem Ahmed, the NDMA chairman, said at a Dec. 1 ceremony where he received a plaque signifying the friendship between the people of the U.S. and Pakistan.

That is the beauty of the relationship, Nadeem said. Im not really concerned about the dollars provided to the government or the people of Pakistan but look at its impact. It has made the difference. One, it was given at the right time. Second, it was given in the right sector, so there was no hedging with regard to time. When we required it, we got it. If you look at the impact of the relief on the lives of the people, the impact has been phenomenal. By all standards, it has been phenomenal; you can see that all across the country.

The focus in Pakistan is shifting from emergency humanitarian airlift to sustained recovery and reconstruction as road networks become more viable. 

This was not the beginning and it was not the end; this is a continuation of the U.S.-Pakistan relationship, Asif said. 

At todays ceremony, U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan Cameron P. Munter said the U.S. will continue to work in full coordination and cooperation with Pakistans government, and based on the governments assessment of needs for recovery and rebuilding.

In addition to the humanitarian airlift assistance, U.S. monetary aid for flood relief has topped half a billion dollars. With this transition, the U.S. Agency for International Assistance (USAID) and other civilian agencies will continue to provide assistance to flood victims.

Pakistan is an important strategic partner of the United States. We are joined by common values, interests--and by our common humanity. We provide aid to Pakistan not only because we value our relationship but because it is the right thing to do, Munter added.

In opening remarks to the crowd of some 200 Pakistani and U.S. soldiers, Munter also praised the troops for their relief efforts.

Here we stand in the presence of true heroes. I salute the Pakistani and U.S. military forces who have worked tirelessly, shoulder-to-shoulder, under extremely adverse conditions, to help millions of Pakistanis who were affected by this summers devastating floods, he said. 

Brig. Gen. Michael Nagata, the U.S. Office of the Defense Representative-Pakistan deputy commander, said American troops responded quickly and worked tirelessly to help our friends in Pakistan. It was a matter of life and death for countless people, and Im incredibly proud of this teams life-saving achievements.

The ceremony was also attended by U.S. Consul General-Peshawar Elizabeth Rood and Michael Whiting, the World Food Programs United Nations Humanitarian Air Service air coordinator.

In closing, Nagata said, We have been honored to partner with the military forces of Pakistan to bring aid and comfort for those in need. The support, camaraderie and spirit of cooperation and shared effort have been extraordinary.

DET- U.S Central Command
CENTCOM


----------



## Solomon2

One million displaced need aid in Sindh: UN




Bibi Nooran, who has been displaced by floods, takes refuge at a roadside makeshift camp for flood victims in Sujawal, Sindh.Reuters

*SEHWAN: The UN chief of humanitarian affairs said Friday that more than one million displaced people still need emergency aid in southern Pakistan, around four months after catastrophic floods.*

Monsoon rains ravaged a fifth of Pakistan in July and August, affecting 21 million people, consuming entire villages, wiping out agricultural land and destroying industries in the countrys worst ever natural disaster.

Sindh province in the south was one of the worst-affected areas and large swaths of the territory are still submerged in flood waters.

Initially more than seven million people were affected by the floods in southern Sindh province and still one million of them need emergency response, Valerie Amos, the UN emergency relief coordinator, told AFP.

On Friday, she visited displaced families living in camps in Sehwan, where she reiterated warnings that the crisis could drag on well into 2011.

It could take about six to seven months until the water recedes and homeless people go to their native areas to rebuild their homes and plant their crops, she said.

The United Nations launched a two-billion-dollar appeal in September to help flood victims, of which foreign donors have stumped up 49 per cent.

What we have is sufficient for the immediate future but we need to do more. We must work together to help people to get back on their feet as soon as possible, said Amos.

Most of people have returned to their villages and our effort is to help all of them to go back home.

People increasingly want to go back. They want to rebuild their homes. They want to plant crops so they can feed to their families next year.

She said the world body was making efforts to avert any future health crisis among the homeless people, warning that the situation remains very difficult.

We dont want people, especially children, to be victims of respiratory problems due to the cold as winter has arrived. For this, shelter is extremely important, which we are providing on priority.


----------



## salman77

*Malaysia contributes additional humanitarian aid to Pakistan*

KUALA LUMPUR: Malaysia has contributed RM500,000 as additional humanitarian assistance to Pakistan for relief efforts following the devastating floods in July.

The first cash contribution of RM3.4mil to Pakistan was made in early August.

Wisma Putra in a statement here said Friday that the contribution was drawn from the Disaster Fund by the ministry and was handed over Thursday in a brief ceremony held at the Pakistan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The Charge d'Affaires of the Malaysian High Commission in Islamabad presented the contribution on behalf of the Malaysian government to Pakistan's Minister of State for Foreign Affairs, Nawabzada Malik Ahmad Khan.

Malaysia hoped to contribute positively in assisting the Pakistan government carry out its humanitarian programmes, the statement said.

The programmes focus on meeting the myriad of challenges including the reconstruction of damaged homes, roads, bridges, water filtration plants and medical facilities.

Malaysia contributes additional humanitarian aid to Pakistan


----------



## salman77

*Turkey sends 5,000 pairs of shoes to Pakistan*

The Turkish Red Crescent Society has sent 5,000 pairs of shoes to Pakistan in a bid to contribute to the country's relief efforts from its largest flood disaster ever.

The society has earlier sent 15 thousand shoes to the country with the collaboration of a chamber of shoe makers in the capital, Ankara.

Turkey has sent humanitarian aid worth of 25 million USD to flood-hit Pakistan so far. Also, more than 200 million USD have been collected in bank accounts as part of aid campaigns. We will also help Pakistan in its rebuilding process.

Turkey sends 5,000 pairs of shoes to Pakistan [ WORLD BULLETIN- TURKEY NEWS, WORLD NEWS ]


----------



## salman77

*Sheikha Alyazia sells painting to aid Pakistan relief*

ABU DHABI // The artist is rarely seen in public and declines to be photographed, but each work bears her distinctive signature: a canvas buckled by its broken frame.

The ritual is conducted before she even picks up a brush, when Sheikha Alyazia bint Nahyan Al Nahyan turns the blank portion away from her and smashes the wood with her knee.

These are serious projects for the 25-year-old daughter of Sheikh Nahyan bin Mubarak Al Nahyan, the Minister of Higher Education and Scientific Research. The sale of one painting recently raised more than Dh1 million for relief efforts in Pakistan and another is to be given as a state gift.

Sheikha Alyazia sells painting to aid Pakistan relief - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a fantastically filmed and produced film...thanks for sharing brother


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

AZ,I didn't get the point of the film. Cold you explain?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

just photography and juxtaposing 2 horrible disasters and how mother nature never discriminates.....

the visuals were telling and gave a good idea to audience some of the extent of what we were (and still are perhaps) dealing with

i like the treatment and the way in which it was filmed


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Thank you.


----------



## Omar1984

*PICTURES: Spider webs cocoon trees after Pakistan floods*

CBBC - Newsround - PICTURES: Spider webs cocoon trees after Pakistan floods






This spooky scene from Sindh in Pakistan is an unexpected side effect from the huge floods that hit the country last year...








When the flooding hit last July and August, millions of spiders climbed onto the trees to escape the water. The pics are from the UK Department for International Development.








But because the flooding was so huge and has taken so long to drain away, the spiders have stayed in the trees - and cocooned them in spiderwebs!








People living in Sindh say they've never seen anything like this before. They've also noticed fewer mosquitoes around since it happened.








It's thought the mosquitoes are getting caught in the spiderwebs. It's a small relief for people recovering from the floods because mosquitoes spread the deadly disease malaria.








The British government has been working hard to help the flood victims, providing things like healthcare and trying to get thousands of kids back to school.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

that is some creepy shyte.....but nature has its mystical ways, even in disasters

spooky trees is better than malaria transmitting mosquitos.....a good mosquito is the one squashed and lifeless under my steel-tipped Doc Martins!


----------



## fujistu

it was the biggest loss in the pakistan which people have to face in the flood


----------



## unicorn

*Pakistan spiders flee floods in web-covered trees*







With more than a fifth of the country submerged, millions of spiders climbed into trees to escape the rising floodwater. As the water has taken so long to recede, the trees quickly became covered in a coocoon of spiderwebs. The result is an eerie, alien panorama, with any vegetation covered in a thick mass of webbing. You can see images from the region in the gallery below.

However, the unusual phenomenon may be a blessing in disguise. The UK's department for international development reports that areas where the spiders have scaled the trees have seen a far fewer malaria-spreading mosquitos than might be expected, given the prevalance of stagnant, standing water..........Subhan allah

DFID is providing aid to the communities affected by the disaster, including safe drinking water, healthcare, food and shelter. To reduce the population's long-term dependence on that aid, the government agency is now offering wheat seeds and tools to farmers, and jobs and skills training for those in rural areas. However, reconstruction in the worst-hit areas is expected to take many years.


----------



## fangxiang

Heavy showers have inflicted havoc, devastation in Swat and Shangla districts as furious floodwater, overflowing from River Swat, has played massive destruction in residential areas.


----------



## unicorn




----------



## Durrak

At least five million people have been affected by heavy monsoon rains and floods across Pakistan.
The country is still recovering from the worst floods in its history just a year ago in which 20 million people lost their homes.
So far 200 deaths have been recorded.
UN aid agencies are stepping up their response.
Patrick Maigua asked Pakistan-based Kristen Elsby from the UN children&#8217;s agency, UNICEF about the latest floods.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RIP to the dead...hope the affected families get back to normal condition soon.


----------



## Al Bhatti

I am sorry to say: No foreign country or entity or establishment should give any aid to Pakistan. This 'advertisement" of suffering of the common man by the government of Pakistan should stop.

Where is the aid from all the previous years and decades?
Where is all the money acquired through loans from different countries + WB + IMF.
Is this the first time in Pakistan's history that there are floods in Pakistan?
What measures were taken to minimize the effects and destruction of floods after each time floods occur?

A Muslim is not bitten from the same hole twice.

but we Pakistanis?


----------



## Kaislerlaut

RIP to the deceased.


----------



## RockyX

RIP to the dead. Hope Pakistan overcome with this temporary problem.


----------



## unicorn

Pakistani government should focus on in building these kinds of home to the flood affected people.When the New Orleans was flooded in America these sort of homes were built as a part of long term planning. I am afraid I am not seeing any kind of research conducted from the government of Pakistan.


----------



## 53fd

*Sindh floods: 'Punjab contributed Rs550m for flood relief':*

SHAHDADKOT: Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) chief Nawaz Sharif on Tuesday said Punjab had contributed Rs550 million for flood relief in Sindh.

Addressing a rally during his visit to flood-hit areas of Sindh, Sharif said that he wanted to bring a change in the lives of the flood victims.

I want that you [people] should be provided with opportunities to progress so that Pakistan progresses too.
He said that he had been observing the flood situation in Sindh and that it wrenched his heart to see how floods had devastated the lives of people.

Sharif said that his sympathies were with the people and that he had come to the flood affected areas to answer the plight of flood victims.

The frequent visits of the Sharif brothers to Sindh have been a source of annoyance for the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) leadership. They insist that nothing will be achieved because the people of the province are aware that [the Sharifs] have looted and plundered public money during their tenure.

Earlier, Imadad Chandio of the PML-N and a member of its organising committee said that Nawaz Sharifs recent visit was merely to help the flood survivors.

We are grateful to President Asif Ali Zardari, whose policies have created a division in the rank and file of the party [PPP], he sarcastically remarked. Many party leaders are confused about their future.

The party has also started setting up Sharif tent cities in flood-hit areas and Sharif ration cards are also being distributed among the families.

Each ration card will be enough for five family members who can use it for five months, Chandio said, adding that his party has also started four mobile dispensaries.

Sindh floods: &#8216;Punjab contributed Rs550m for flood relief&#8217; &#8211; The Express Tribune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope this isn't for political points scoring, but it probably is.


----------



## Solomon2

I wonder how much politicians contributed out of their own pockets? When Angelina Jolie visited last year to bring the world's attention to Pakistanis' plight she was shocked that the elite were more willing to spend money hosting her than actually giving aid to their fellow countrymen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Solomon2 said:


> I wonder how much politicians contributed out of their own pockets? When Angelina Jolie visited last year to bring the world's attention to Pakistanis' plight she was shocked that the elite were more willing to spend money hosting her than actually giving aid to their fellow countrymen.



Welcome to Pakistan ruled by thugs and thieves.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Angelina Jolie won the hearts and minds of Pakistanis every time she visitted the country....the women, the men, the elderly, the young little kids who were too young even to know what their nationality is --- they all welcomed her.

she cares more about Pakistan than our jerk-off babus


----------



## unicorn

* January 23, 2012 *





* January 24, 2010 *





Nearly five months after severe flooding struck the region, in September 2011, parts of Pakistans Sindh Province remained flooded. The Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASAs Terra satellite captured the top image on January 23, 2012. For comparison, the bottom image shows the same region two years earlier, on January 24, 2010.

Both images use a combination of visible and infrared light to better distinguish between water and land. Water varies in color from bright turquoise to navy, and darker shades generally indicate deeper water. Vegetation is green, and bare ground is pink-beige.

In January 2012, patches of standing water occur east of the Indus River. The Rann of Kachchh (or Kutch), a salt marsh, holds far more water than in 2010, evidenced by deeper shades of blue. Water is, however, receding from flooded areas and shows improvement over previous months.

In early January 2012, Pakistan-based publication The News reported that 1.5 million people affected by the floods still lacked shelter in Sindh Province, even as winter reached its peak.

Seems like nothing has changed...


----------

